# What's in your CHANEL bag today? Include pics!



## Mick

Hi!

I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too. 
It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
Please join in! 
I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


----------



## hlfinn

omg you really don't carry much. my non-chanel bag is protesting at me jamming it so full now.


----------



## efrias1394

I thought this was a cute thread in the LV forum too.  I took pics last night, but didn't have time to post.  I promise I'll do it tonight when I get home.  I hope others post their pics too!


----------



## vanhornink

Hey Mick, can I ask you what kind of gum that is in the little tin, that is so cute??? Love the Chanel. Wendy


----------



## efrias1394

it looks like Starbucks


----------



## IntlSet

Wow, you have so many lipglosses in there!


----------



## IntlSet

In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


----------



## Mick

^^ lovely! thanks for sharing too! very neat!


----------



## Mick

efrias1394 said:


> I thought this was a cute thread in the LV forum too. I took pics last night, but didn't have time to post. I promise I'll do it tonight when I get home. I hope others post their pics too!


oh good! can't wait! 
and yes, it's starbucks gum in the tin.


----------



## cammy1

great thread guys, I will make my bf post pics when he gets back from work, I just have to convince him that I am not mad!


----------



## sammiekat

IntlSet said:


> Wow, you have so many lipglosses in there!


 
That's what I thought lol! You gotta have a color for every mood!


----------



## Mick

sammiekat said:


> That's what I thought lol! You gotta have a color for every mood!


:shame: ...i have a lipstick/ lipgloss addiction too... 
i think i forget when i buy them and just keep sticking them in there without realizing how many i actually have...hey, they're much cheaper than anything chanel....


----------



## sammiekat

Mick said:


> :shame: ...i have a lipstick/ lipgloss addiction too...
> i think i forget when i buy them and just keep sticking them in there without realizing how many i actually have...hey, they're much cheaper than anything chanel....


 
Yeah, I am addicted to lipgloss too!
My problem is that I keep buying Chanel Glossimers and Smith's Rosebud salve lol!


----------



## efrias1394

Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


----------



## cammy1

efrias1394, love whats in ur bag!


----------



## Mick

wow efrias, you can fit a lot in there! what chanel tote are you considering? thanks for posting!


----------



## efrias1394

cammy1 said:


> efrias1394, love whats in ur bag!


 
Thanks.  Although, I must admit I usually carry my LV Speedy 30 to work so my Chanel is not normally that crammed.  I mainly use it on the weekends.

Oh, and Mick I haven't made up my mind on which tote I want yet, although i waitlisted or a Paris Biarritz.  I can't make up my mind...there's just too many choices with Chanel! 

We need to get more people involved in this thread.  I want to see what everyone else has in their bag!


----------



## Mick

efrias1394 said:


> Thanks. Although, I must admit I usually carry my LV Speedy 30 to work so my Chanel is not normally that crammed. I mainly use it on the weekends.
> 
> Oh, and Mick I haven't made up my mind on which tote I want yet, although i waitlisted or a Paris Biarritz. I can't make up my mind...there's just too many choices with Chanel!
> 
> We need to get more people involved in this thread. I want to see what everyone else has in their bag!


love the paris barritz , but i agree--tons of great totes.
i know, i want to see others post too, cuz i only have a coupla bags, and i keep the same stuff in them, kinda boring and too much lipgloss...ha!


----------



## katie123

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.



WOW!! That small bag can hold a lot.


----------



## crazy4bags

exactly what i was thinking.  wow, efrias.


----------



## Katerina.

i love these kinda threads!


----------



## Tammy518

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics. I have a small caviar bowling that I stuff to the max. That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


 
Wow, that's a lot!  Love your little bowler!


----------



## xoAKIxo

this is what I have stuffed in my baby cabas right now at work. sorry crappy pics from my phone.


----------



## 1pursenotenough




----------



## Lisasbags

Your bag is so cute!


----------



## vivianhw

I don't carry much in my bag


----------



## Mick

to all the ladies above, thanks for sharing....you are satisfying my curiousity! 
looks great!


----------



## Vicky2007

Lucky! Today I use my Chanel so I have a chance to post it here.  Enjoy


----------



## Vicky2007

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


 

I went shopping today and this pic reminded me of a white GST tote with silver hardware which I try hard to stopped my heart not to pay for it.  I wish I'll have it some day:shame:


----------



## Blueberry

Via www.insidemypurse.com coming soon!


----------



## Mick

^^ !!!


----------



## Blueberry

^---I know!   
I really want to know how much a GST can hold.. Bring it one ladies!!!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Blueberry said:


> Via www.insidemypurse.com coming soon!


 
this picture made me smile, I HAVE THAT WALLET!! and i love hello kitty 

does anyone know if that wallet would fit in a classic 2.55 medium?


----------



## Moo

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


 

Mick, I love how you always seem to match the accessories you carry to all your bags. (I do that, too, even though I rotate bags daily!)


----------



## Mick

Moo said:


> Mick, I love how you always seem to match the accessories you carry to all your bags. (I do that, too, even though I rotate bags daily!)


 
thanks moo, wow, yes, i'm quite obsessive ....ush: 
wow, you change bags daily and still everything matches--that sounds tough...


----------



## Moo

Mick said:


> thanks moo, wow, yes, i'm quite obsessive ....ush:
> wow, you change bags daily and still everything matches--that sounds tough...


 
I try my best when I have the matching accessories. I am not above changing my wallet daily. Totally nutty, I know. I even change my keys to another cles so that it will go with my bag and wallet. Yep. Nutty.


----------



## Mick

Moo said:


> I try my best when I have the matching accessories. I am not above changing my wallet daily. Totally nutty, I know. I even change my keys to another cles so that it will go with my bag and wallet. Yep. Nutty.


me too! hey, can we go with the idea, maybe everyone else is nutty, and we are normal....ha!


----------



## Moo

Mick said:


> me too! hey, can we go with the idea, maybe everyone else is nutty, and we are normal....ha!


 

 Quite right. I'll think of that next time I am taking credit cards out of all the slots to put them in another wallet!


----------



## efrias1394

Here's pics of what's inside my new bag!


----------



## Tanja

I tend to just carry the basics when taing my Chanels.
Medium classic flap: cell, lip balm and small wallet
Reissue in 227: cell, lip balm and continental wallet


----------



## Mick

efrias--you can hold so much in your lovely new tote!

tanja--i envy how low maintenance you are...i don't carry tons myself, but wish i carried even less bc the smaller bags are just so cute (but i worry how practical they'd be for everyday, ykwim?)--loooks great!


----------



## sweet_pees

wow, this is such a fun thread! i have to get home and post my pics too!  it's interesting, i didnt know so many girls carried gum, hehe. i just might start carrying some myself.

can someone let me know if theres another size between the pst and gst or does the pst just look soo much bigger in pictures? because the thing is so tiny irl..


----------



## Tanja

Mick, lol I know what you mean and it just works for me when I don't go to work, just shopping with a friend or something like this. The reissue is big enough to hold a paperbackbook which I need when taking the tube ot going to a doc's appointment.
The classic flap is actually my first small bag but I just had to have it because it was so cute


----------



## OrangeCounty

Can someone please post a pic of how much a jumbo classic flap can hold?


----------



## nutmehgz

Blueberry said:


> ^
> I really want to know how much a GST can hold.. Bring it one ladies!!!


it can definitely hold a lot more but that's all i have today. i can stil fit a book in there if i really wanted too


----------



## addisonshopper

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


how did u get all those goodies in that bag...
and better than that how do you get in and out..
it drives me crazy when i can not get in and out of it comfortably..


----------



## elmel

lovely filled bags everyone!


----------



## butterfliie

nutmehgz said:


> it can definitely hold a lot more but that's all i have today. i can stil fit a book in there if i really wanted too


 
That is such a gorgeous photo with the most brilliant colors!!   I love the pop of bright green (Kate Spade sunglass case, no?).


----------



## butterfliie

In my patent blush medium classic flap today at work: my wallet, phone, keys (no car keys b/c I walk to work), mini brush, and SoftLips.

LOL I had to be sneaky while taking these pictures on my credenza at work.  My boss would have been like, "What are you doing?!?"


----------



## Mick

^^ beautiful bag Jenn! 

This is for me_love_purses...a look inside and what fits inside....


----------



## Claudia

cupcakes and a candy bar or two, because i'm so depressed that alot of Act I isnt in yet and Act II is taking forrrreeeeeeever



PS  How insane would it be for me to place a call to Chanel in Paris?    
 teehee


----------



## butterfliie

Mick said:


> ^^ beautiful bag Jenn!
> 
> This is for me_love_purses...a look inside and what fits inside....


 
I ADORE your red accessories.  It's the perfect pop of color that's flirty and sassy...love it!!


----------



## Mick

^^ thanks sweetie! i love the pomme vernis with black!


----------



## me_love_purse

Mick... thanks a lot for the pics.... I think this bag fits my needs....


----------



## Mick

me_love_purse said:


> Mick... thanks a lot for the pics.... I think this bag fits my needs....


 
good! and thank you for helping me too!


----------



## keykey36

OrangeCounty said:


> Can someone please post a pic of how much a jumbo classic flap can hold?


 
I will post pic's of my Black Jumbo Flap w/ all the crap I carry from day to day!
I carry more stuff in my CC Cosmetic case...So I will empty that out and show you everything I put in there too!  Yu will just die when you see it.  Let me start working on it now.  BRB!


----------



## keykey36

Oh Mick, you need to empty out your cosmetic case!! I'm going to too!!  Thats where all the interesting fun stuff is!!


----------



## Mick

keykey36 said:


> Oh Mick, you need to empty out your cosmetic case!! I'm going to too!! Thats where all the interesting fun stuff is!!


 
in the first post of the thread, i spilled the contents, i saved everyone the shock this time...it hasn't changed, still too many lipglosses ...i have a small addiction there...


----------



## isadora

here's mine - in my one and only chanel!


----------



## viviantancua

SuzanneVuitton said:


> this picture made me smile, I HAVE THAT WALLET!! and i love hello kitty
> 
> does anyone know if that wallet would fit in a classic 2.55 medium?


 

same here, i love chanel cosmetics, same lipgloss, and i love hello kitty!


----------



## Mick

isadora said:


> here's mine - in my one and only chanel!


wow, the bowler holds a lot! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a look inside my Medallion Tote.

It's actually quite roomy, so long as I switch from my long checkbook wallet to my compact wallet.


----------



## Mick

^^ beautiful tote and it does hold quite a bit. you are so neat and organized too!


----------



## makeupmama

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a look inside my Medallion Tote.
> 
> It's actually quite roomy, so long as I switch from my long checkbook wallet to my compact wallet.


love this tote! i have yet to buy my first chanel and this is what i want to get. is this line permanent? i love it with the silver h/w. does it become softer with time? it was a bit rigid when i tried it out in the store but i love that it's a "structured" bag.


----------



## nutmehgz

butterfliie said:


> That is such a gorgeous photo with the most brilliant colors!!  I love the pop of bright green (Kate Spade sunglass case, no?).


 
thnks butterflie. yess kate spade  
by the way...i     your wallet!!!


----------



## IntlSet

butterfliie said:


> In my patent blush medium classic flap today at work: my wallet, phone, keys (no car keys b/c I walk to work), mini brush, and SoftLips.
> 
> LOL I had to be sneaky while taking these pictures on my credenza at work. My boss would have been like, "What are you doing?!?"


 
Gah! Those keys!!! Don't they scratch up the inside of your bag so badly? I put my keys in my 2.55 just ONCE and ended up with tons of scratches and gashes inside.


----------



## bellabags

Isn't it interesting that us Chanel girls have a ton of LV accessories?  Too funny!  I am the same way except I just bought my first Chanel wallet so it can fit in my Jumbo flap.


----------



## ada726

What is this doing here?^^^^Mods?


----------



## butterfliie

ada726 said:


> What is this doing here?^^^^Mods?


----------



## butterfliie

IntlSet said:


> Gah! Those keys!!! Don't they scratch up the inside of your bag so badly? I put my keys in my 2.55 just ONCE and ended up with tons of scratches and gashes inside.



Uh oh, I haven't checked the inside of my bag for scratches...


----------



## butterfliie

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

makeupmama said:


> love this tote! i have yet to buy my first chanel and this is what i want to get. is this line permanent? i love it with the silver h/w. does it become softer with time? it was a bit rigid when i tried it out in the store but i love that it's a "structured" bag.


 
Yes, the Medallion Tote is a part of the permanent line. It becomes a little bit softer over time, and it loosens up at the top opening to make it easier to get in and out of. But it's still very structured. And the caviar leather makes it really durable--I got stuck wearing it in a snowstorm while shopping in New York one weekend and it was just fine.


----------



## ada726

butterfliie said:


>


 

Butter-there had been a post above mine that someone was trying to sell fake bags (an advertisemnt) -the Mods removed it..This had nothing to do with the post that is there now.


----------



## sailorgirl

Cosmopolitan, your tote is beautiful.  I was going to get the petite shopper but maybe I will get this if it is roomier.  Does it zip closed?  Does anyone know if it is roomier than the PST?  Thanks! :wondering  Happy Saint Patrick's Day everyone!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sailorgirl said:


> Cosmopolitan, your tote is beautiful. I was going to get the petite shopper but maybe I will get this if it is roomier. Does it zip closed? Does anyone know if it is roomier than the PST? Thanks! :wondering Happy Saint Patrick's Day everyone!!


 
Yes, the Medallion Tote zips closed. (The medallion is attached to the zipper pull.)


----------



## Chanel=Love

Oh my... I was about to post mine until I saw these pics. I'm embarrased to say that my Chanel is filled with crap and is a mess inside. Luckily, the outside is still pretty.


----------



## butterfliie

ada726 said:


> Butter-there had been a post above mine that someone was trying to sell fake bags (an advertisemnt) -the Mods removed it..This had nothing to do with the post that is there now.



  Thanks *ada726*!  I was like, huh?


----------



## katie123

Thank you for sharing. All bags are very organized. Beautiful accessories. Now I know I won't buy med flap. It doesn't hold much.


----------



## sayGRACEplease

Great thread!  Funny how the trend is that the purse is Chanel but so many LV assecories inside.

Which brings me to another question... how does everyone keep so many things inside the purse?  isnit it super heavy?  I totally baby my Chanel so I try to downsize what goes in it because i don't want to weigh her down... silly me :shame:


----------



## FijiBuni

I guess its pretty consistent that Chanel loves carrying Louis Vuitton.... lol


----------



## makeupmama

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes, the Medallion Tote is a part of the permanent line. It becomes a little bit softer over time, and it loosens up at the top opening to make it easier to get in and out of. But it's still very structured. And the caviar leather makes it really durable--I got stuck wearing it in a snowstorm while shopping in New York one weekend and it was just fine.


 yay! good to hear. i will definitely still consider this as a first chanel. thanks.


----------



## Lisasbags

Love this thread!
thank you all for the sneak peek  inside your beauties!


----------



## chiaoapple

I snapped this picture (of my diamond stitch tote)minutes after returning from a trip to LA, so I'm carrying slightly more things than usual. 
sayGRACE -- I totally know what you mean about "babying" -- although I just dump whatever I need into my bags, I feel slightly uneasy by how much stuff I cram in, and worry that my bag is suffering!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

chiaoapple said:


> I snapped this picture (of my diamond stitch tote)minutes after returning from a trip to LA, so I'm carrying slightly more things than usual.
> sayGRACE -- I totally know what you mean about "babying" -- although I just dump whatever I need into my bags, I feel slightly uneasy by how much stuff I cram in, and worry that my bag is suffering!


 
haha... another picture with a Chanel purse and LV accesories!  Yes, I worry that the weight will be too heavy for my Chanel.  I want my baby to have a long and prosperous life


----------



## addisonshopper

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a look inside my Medallion Tote.
> 
> It's actually quite roomy, so long as I switch from my long checkbook wallet to my compact wallet.


when i use my med tote- i place my stuff up like this as well. great chanel minds think alike !!!!
i find it easier to get in and out of this way- dont you ?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

addisonshopper said:


> when i use my med tote- i place my stuff up like this as well. great chanel minds think alike !!!!
> i find it easier to get in and out of this way- dont you ?


 
Yes, absolutely. LOL!


----------



## iqaganda

This is my Chanel Handbag for today.


----------



## iqaganda

Same handbag I'm using yesterday. Oh well. I guess I'm too lazy, right?


----------



## addisonshopper

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes, absolutely. LOL!


a fellow dc metro area girl. i knew that as soon as I seen that metro fare card then I looked at you avatar to cofirm
what part of dc are you in..  i live in the suburbs of montgomery county, maryland


----------



## makeupmama

got my first chanel yesterday (black pst)  and people were curious about what can fit into it. here's a pic of what's in her today. these are the contents of my purse on a daily basis:
1. dior sunnies
2. dior wallet
3. lv mini pochette (for makeup and a small comb)
4. cles (for my bus/train card)
5. ipod nano
6. small atomizer for my perfume
7. pack of tissues
8. pack of baby wipes
9. hand sanitizer


----------



## Mick

makeupmama--she looks great and you can hold a lot in her!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

addisonshopper said:


> a fellow dc metro area girl. i knew that as soon as I seen that metro fare card then I looked at you avatar to cofirm
> what part of dc are you in.. i live in the suburbs of montgomery county, maryland


 
Hi neighbor! I've lived on Capitol Hill for about 16-17 years now. Next time I see somebody on the Metro w/ a Chanel (which is, like, NEVER!), I'll wonder if it's you, LOL!


----------



## sweet_pees

makeupmama said:


> got my first chanel yesterday (black pst)  and people were curious about what can fit into it. here's a pic of what's in her today. these are the contents of my purse on a daily basis:
> 1. dior sunnies
> 2. dior wallet
> 3. lv mini pochette (for makeup and a small comb)
> 4. cles (for my bus/train card)
> 5. ipod nano
> 6. small atomizer for my perfume
> 7. pack of tissues
> 8. pack of baby wipes
> 9. hand sanitizer


makeupmama, i didnt know so much could be tucked into the pst. it looks so tiny irl. i love yours!


----------



## makeupmama

^ yes, it can surprisingly hold a lot. i had to "try" on the bag at the boutique before finally buying her and i dumped all of my things inside the pst. the SA was probably not very happy. she must be glad i ended up buying it. haha.


----------



## sheanabelle

It's almost too much...I guess i'll have to buy a bigger  one soon.


----------



## Mick

my bronze cotton club tote...with my new gold dentelle lv wallet...


----------



## makeupmama

beautiful, *mick. *i love the tote and all the lv in it.


----------



## butterfliie

Mick said:


> my bronze cotton club tote...with my new gold dentelle lv wallet...


 
OMGGGG I'm dying over your new LV wallet!!   I've never seen it (there are just way too many new LV styles for me to keep up with) and it's elegant and understated unlike most of LV's stuff!!  LOVE IT MICK!!!


----------



## butterfliie

sheanabelle said:


> It's almost too much...I guess i'll have to buy a bigger one soon.


 
All the bright colors are so pretty *sheanabelle*!!!  And that's the spirit, you'll probably "outgrow" this one very soon and then "need" to get a bigger bag...


----------



## Mick

thanks makeupmama and butterfliie --i really love the wallet, must be the lighting in my bedroom though bc IRL it looks really wonderful together, and in the pics here, not so much (looks here like it clashes, it doesn't the colors complement each other well)....oh well, master photog, i'm not.


----------



## vivianhw

Mick said:


> my bronze cotton club tote...with my new gold dentelle lv wallet...


 

OMG Mick your bag is so beautiful


----------



## Mick

^^ thanks viv!


----------



## i love red bags

yea she looks great !


----------



## butterfliie

Literally took this photo at work two minutes ago and I got caught red-handed :shame:  Thankfully my colleague didn't ask, she just gave me a puzzled look...


----------



## sweet_pees

Mick said:


> my bronze cotton club tote...with my new gold dentelle lv wallet...


what a light load you have their Mick.


----------



## greatbag84

No matter which bag I take i always keep the same stuff inside. 

My wallet
tissues
my ipod
my phone
A pen
My keys
My sunglasses
and some medecines in case of head- or stomack-acke


----------



## greatbag84

butterfliie said:


> Literally took this photo at work two minutes ago and I got caught red-handed :shame:  Thankfully my colleague didn't ask, she just gave me a puzzled look...



butterfliie, i love your bag and hope it will be my next purchase. i'd love to see you carrying the bag to figure out how it looks. thanks


----------



## kasmom

butterfliie said:


> Literally took this photo at work two minutes ago and I got caught red-handed :shame: Thankfully my colleague didn't ask, she just gave me a puzzled look...


 
Butterfliie, love your wallet . Do you mind me asking how much? What is the name and is there any other color?Thanks


----------



## butterfliie

greatbag84 said:


> butterfliie, i love your bag and hope it will be my next purchase. i'd love to see you carrying the bag to figure out how it looks. thanks


 
Aww, thanks *greatbag84*!!  I'll try to post a "modeling" photo in the "Action" thread soon.


----------



## butterfliie

kasmom said:


> Butterfliie, love your wallet . Do you mind me asking how much? What is the name and is there any other color?Thanks


 
Thanks *kasmom*!!  I bought the wallet quite a while ago, I think it was the 2005 cruise line.  Don't remember exactly how much it was, something like $400 or $500??  I am so sorry I don't know more details, although I have seen different colors of the same wallet on eBay.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## kasmom

butterfliie said:


> Thanks *kasmom*!! I bought the wallet quite a while ago, I think it was the 2005 cruise line. Don't remember exactly how much it was, something like $400 or $500?? I am so sorry I don't know more details, although I have seen different colors of the same wallet on eBay. Hope this helps!!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## butterfliie

kasmom said:


> Thanks for the info!


 
Anytime!!


----------



## keykey36

This is what I have in my Chanel today!

Just wait till I show you whats in my cosmetic bag, YIKES!


----------



## keykey36

Sorry guys, I have a pic of my cosmetic case too!


----------



## Mick

^^ holds more than i thought, janet! thanks! beautiful bag!


----------



## LoliPoP

Blueberry said:


> Via www.insidemypurse.com coming soon!


 
love your bag


----------



## butterfliie

keykey36 said:


> This is what I have in my Chanel today!
> 
> Just wait till I show you whats in my cosmetic bag, YIKES!


 
So perfectly coordinated!!  Love it, *keykey36*!!!


----------



## keykey36

butterfliie said:


> So perfectly coordinated!! Love it, *keykey36*!!!


 
I know...I'm such a nerd !! LOL


----------



## keykey36

This is what I have in my cosmetic case:

Chanel lipgloss - Giggle
Reading glasses
altoids
2 measuring tapes - 1 from Bombay and the other from NM 
Chanel blush brush
leopard tissues
Chanel hand mirror
round fancy mirror

YES THIS ALL FIT IN THAT CASE!!


----------



## keykey36

Hopefully This Will Be A Larger Pic!


----------



## butterfliie

Um, I COVET your leopard tissues.  So freakin' adorable!!


----------



## keykey36

butterfliie said:


> Um, I COVET your leopard tissues. So freakin' adorable!!


 
Don't you just love it???
I went crazy and bought their entire stock of leopard tissues !! LOL LOL


----------



## elle

Cotton Club tote...just received this 2 days ago and I love it!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

Its funny... I keep coming back to this thread and all the new posts continue to have lv wallets.


----------



## keykey36

I changed over to my NY/Paris Expandable this morning and this is what I have in it!
I'm still working on matching my accessories, the bag is still new!


----------



## Mick

^^ looks good to me, janet!  i'm that way though, it's all gotta match or i feel unsettled.....:shame:


----------



## MassLaw15

nutmehgz said:


> it can definitely hold a lot more but that's all i have today. i can stil fit a book in there if i really wanted too


Love the Epi & the Groom! I want a Groom piece!!!


----------



## miraco11

elle ~~ I love ur bag!! I have one in silver medium but now i realli want to get the large black one....


----------



## iqaganda

Black Jumbo Flap for today!


----------



## iqaganda

My Outfit for today with my Chanel Flap Bag.


----------



## mcb100

vivianhw, what cell phone is that in your bag?? Its really cute.


----------



## culgal

Keykey, I'm still drooling over your PNY flap!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## DollyGirl

I love this thread...    

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## KTScrlet

_*Here's mine.*_


----------



## elmel

KTScrlet - i love everything IN your bag - who makes your silver accessories, they are gorgeous?


----------



## elle

^Me too! I love how everything is so pink!


----------



## KTScrlet

Thanks elmel and elle.

elmel, I've been collecting the silver items for years.  Some are from ebay, some from stores. They are made by different companies. I also have a vintage silver compact, lipstick holder, comb that are in my makeup bag.  They came from ebay.


----------



## sweet_pees

KTScrlet said:


> _*Here's mine.*_


wow... you even bring a fan with you!!


----------



## nutmehgz

[/quote]
 lol about your co-worker  gosh i'm soo in love w/ your wallet!!!


----------



## KTScrlet

sweet_pees said:


> wow... you even bring a fan with you!!



It's for those  hot flashes.


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics. I have a small caviar bowling that I stuff to the max. That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


 

you have the bag i want and all of the accessories i lust for too !!

haha the caviar bowling bag is my dreamm


----------



## gummybear

Here is mine  

Chanel wallet
Vuitton Black Epi agenda
Lesportsac pouch
keys 
sunglasses


----------



## ldldb

This thread is hilarious! Just goes to show many voyeurs there are out there besides me!! Here's what's in my choco Vintage Ligne tote today: blackberry, cell phone, keys, LV checkbook, LV groom zippy organizer (it's huge & heavy). I could fit a ton more but everything's so heavy already


----------



## ldldb

^^oops I forgot to mention that ratty red thing is my Bottega makeup case.


----------



## Mick

here is my 224 grey reissue on an evening out..


----------



## Mick

my bronze cc tote doubling as a diaper bag 
bf's baby visits tomorrow and i have it already packed for a day on the go with my two guys...they don't arrive until tomorrow morning...can you tell i'm excited....


----------



## clinkenwar

I love seeing what's inside everyones bags..Mick..I love your tote..it looks so soft!


----------



## clk55girl

Mick said:


> my bronze cc tote doubling as a diaper bag
> bf's baby visits tomorrow and i have it already packed for a day on the go with my two guys...they don't arrive until tomorrow morning...can you tell i'm excited....


 

You're too cute Mick!  Have a wonderful time tomorrow!


----------



## Mick

^^thanks i will!

and clinken--it is super soft and comfy!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I love what's inside your Chanel - what are the gorgeous antique-y looking silver pieces? And what's all the pink stuff? 

I love pink!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ldldb said:


> ^^oops I forgot to mention that ratty red thing is my Bottega makeup case.


 

ratty?? it's cute!


----------



## elle

Gray Vintage Ligne Tote













work documents, wallet, checkbook, cell phone, mirror, sunglasses, keys, tissues, mints, lip gloss, and an unfinished bling'd Nintendo DS (w/LV cell strap!)


----------



## clinkenwar

Your DS looks so cute..how do you put the bling on?


----------



## elle

Thank you! After all the hard work I put into it, I'm glad someone noticed, haha. I bought swarovski flatback rhinestones and glued them on one by one using pointed tweezers  I recommend using Gem-Tac glue, you can get that + the rhinestones from ejoyce.com  It takes a long time (more than 6 hours and I'm still not done!) but it's fun if you do it with a friend


----------



## Mick

^^love the vintage tote elle  and how pretty your crystal encoated DS project is! although, it's doubtful i'd be patient enough for 6 hours ....ush:


----------



## Coldplaylover

Love that DS!  I just got the pink DS Lite so maybe I should look into sprucing her up too.  Great wallet and keychain too.


----------



## maryg1

This is a great thread for someone like who'd like me to buy a Chanel (in a faaar future) and wants to know how much you can stuff in it. BTW, wonderful bags everyone!


----------



## clinkenwar

Bump..in the hopes that you ladies will post more pics!


----------



## gummybear

I'm all pink today.


----------



## elle

Thank you to Mick & Coldplaylover for the compliments on my DS! The rhinestones I ordered last week came in today so I will finally be able to finish the design! 

gummybear, I love all the pink! And hello kitty too!


----------



## gummybear

elle said:


> gummybear, I love all the pink! And hello kitty too!


 
I am a hello ketty freak!  

I love your Gray Vintage Ligne Tote.  I wish I wasn't on a ban...:ban:


----------



## Bagologist

bump


----------



## ny.lon

ldldb said:


> This thread is hilarious! Just goes to show many voyeurs there are out there besides me!! Here's what's in my choco Vintage Ligne tote today: blackberry, cell phone, keys, LV checkbook, LV groom zippy organizer (it's huge & heavy). I could fit a ton more but everything's so heavy already



Idldb, your bag is absolutely gorgeous!  I haven't really liked Vintage Ligne totes before, but in your pic it looks so roomy and squishy and nice!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lindalou

gummybear said:


> I'm all pink today.
> 
> View attachment 172565
> 
> 
> View attachment 172566



Love that wallet! Did they make a bag like that also?


----------



## RoseMary

butterfliie said:


> Literally took this photo at work two minutes ago and I got caught red-handed :shame: Thankfully my colleague didn't ask, she just gave me a puzzled look...


 
beautiful bag! 

may i ask you what this is next to your keys? just wondering...


----------



## RoseMary

elle said:


> Gray Vintage Ligne Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work documents, wallet, checkbook, cell phone, mirror, sunglasses, keys, tissues, mints, lip gloss, and an unfinished bling'd Nintendo DS (w/LV cell strap!)


 
sorry, i'm so nosy, but what is this?


----------



## elle

^No need to apologize!  It's a pack of tissues. Isn't the wrapping cuuuute?


----------



## RoseMary

elle said:


> ^No need to apologize!  It's a pack of tissues. Isn't the wrapping cuuuute?


 
thanks!  yes, that's adorable, never seen it before.


----------



## tvstar

Elle:
 I love nohohon park and all things kawaii


----------



## Sina

In my Medallion Tote:




















Louis Vuitton pochette (used as a makeup bag), Chanel key pouch (LOVE), Fendi wallet, video iPod, cell phone.


----------



## bb10lue

ldldb said:


> This thread is hilarious! Just goes to show many voyeurs there are out there besides me!! Here's what's in my choco Vintage Ligne tote today: blackberry, cell phone, keys, LV checkbook, LV groom zippy organizer (it's huge & heavy). I could fit a ton more but everything's so heavy already


Hmm.....Im sorry may I ask where did you get the LV groom wallet? I think the groom zippy organizer( wallet)  ONLY comes in green, the blue color is for compact wallet only.


----------



## bb10lue

ldldb said:


> This thread is hilarious! Just goes to show many voyeurs there are out there besides me!! Here's what's in my choco Vintage Ligne tote today: blackberry, cell phone, keys, LV checkbook, LV groom zippy organizer (it's huge & heavy). I could fit a ton more but everything's so heavy already


Hmm.....Im sorry may I ask where did you get the LV groom wallet? I thought the groom zippy organizer( wallet)  ONLY came in *green*, the* blues* for compact wallet only.


----------



## mcb100

Here's my Chanel evening bag. You can't fit a lot of stuff in it, so the picture isn't that interesting but here it is. Sorry I don't have time to take a better picture. Here's the link to the pic: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/mcbpicture/chanelbagcontents.jpg

Contents: Dior Addict Gloss, in Lick of Taffy
Revlon Super Lustrous Gloss in Nude Lustre
Clinique blush in Honey Blush
Maybelline New York Unstoppable eyeliner in Sapphire


----------



## KathyD

Here's my Med. Classic Flap. It doesn't hold very much, so my next purchase will be a jumbo.


----------



## makeupmama

love all the pics in this thread. i want a medallion tote and a flap next. arrrgh!


----------



## absolutanne

Coral Pink E/W lambskin Flap... such a great date bag or outing bag!


----------



## iqaganda

^Ohhhh I love your purse anne!!!


----------



## RoseMary

love seeing everyones bags!


----------



## Blueberry

^ Me too 
I haven`t been to this forum in a long time...


----------



## iqaganda

Don't have pics of the insides.. Sorry! This is what I used yesterday when I went out with my mom for a shopping yesterday.  My Medium Classic Caviar Flap S/H in Beige! Sorry I look fat and ugly. LOL.. Nearly 8 months preggie!


----------



## chanelfemme

KathyD said:


> Here's my Med. Classic Flap. It doesn't hold very much, so my next purchase will be a jumbo.



you're bag is beautiful! how much did you pay for it?


----------



## KathyD

chanelfemme said:


> you're bag is beautiful! how much did you pay for it?


Thank you so much!  I paid $1595. plus tax in 06.


----------



## sheanabelle

i love all the pics girls!!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

Oooh!  Love the color and the wallet!  



absolutanne said:


> Coral Pink E/W lambskin Flap... such a great date bag or outing bag!


----------



## iqaganda

Here's what I have inside my Navy Patent Reissue in 227 for today...


----------



## iqaganda

I'm using my navy patent reissue (again) for today coz' today is a sunny day! Very hot outside!


----------



## kivini

Cosmopolitan is from DC, i recognize that metro card lol


----------



## nguyenlaneve

Hi Erfrias!  How are you able to stuff all of that in your Chanel Bowling???  You're amazing!  How do you get to your phone when it rings?  Also- I just bought my pink Bowler today! I love it!  It was on sale at Saks!


----------



## mskellybag

Here's inside my chanel coco cabas baby bronze


----------



## Nat

srierani said:


> Here's inside my chanel coco cabas baby bronze


 
Thanks for sharing! Love your Chanel wallet!


----------



## misskt

srierani said:


> Here's inside my chanel coco cabas baby bronze



Do you mind if I ask where you got your sunglasses from, they really caught my eye!


----------



## LTN

Intlset,

I love your bag.  What is it called and do you know if it's still available (ie. not a discontinued line)?


----------



## RoseMary

srierani said:


> Here's inside my chanel coco cabas baby bronze


 
i love your bags and its 'contents'.


----------



## Chanel Babyy

Mick I REALLY like your wallet are you able to post pics on here plz


----------



## Farah

ldldb said:


> This thread is hilarious! Just goes to show many voyeurs there are out there besides me!! Here's what's in my choco Vintage Ligne tote today: blackberry, cell phone, keys, LV checkbook, LV groom zippy organizer (it's huge & heavy). I could fit a ton more but everything's so heavy already




I love this thread!
Question: I love phone...I assume motorola?? Is it an LE??


Keep it coming ladies! I want to see more!!


----------



## patchouli

SuzanneVuitton said:


> this picture made me smile, I HAVE THAT WALLET!! and i love hello kitty
> 
> does anyone know if that wallet would fit in a classic 2.55 medium?



can someone please give me the details for this bag ? the name and size ?sorry i know this is not the right post for this ush:


----------



## steffibp

I think it's a GST, Grand Shopping Tote, don't know the size and price but you can look it up in the Reference Library. Now it could also be a Petit Shopping Tote, PST.... same bag but smaller.


----------



## DuRoBags

I love seeing what everyone has in their bags!!! Would someone please post one of a cerf tote?


----------



## jeshika

RoseMary said:


> beautiful bag!
> 
> may i ask you what this is next to your keys? just wondering...





hahaha. I KNOW!!!! that's a secure ID thinggie isn't it! i have one of those! it's for super top secret companies to prevent people from breaking into their network.


----------



## jeshika

ok, now it's my turn!! 
this is what's in my wonderful baby coco cabas... makeup, phone, wallet, sunnies, datebook...

i usually put my makeup into the cute pink hello kitty bag my mom made me!
and i love love love the new sugar lip gloss!

you can't really see it, but there is a panther on the clasp of my cartier wallet.... can you tell i like kitties?


----------



## shmoo88

ooh Jeshika...I love those sunnies! i have been debating if I should get them...So adorable


----------



## iqaganda

^is that a hello kitty make up pouch?? It's soo cute!!


----------



## jeshika

iqaganda said:


> ^is that a hello kitty make up pouch?? It's soo cute!!



hahah yes! my mom made it for me. she got the cloth from japan and made me a pouch/clutch.


----------



## iqaganda

^it's soo cute!! i remembered before I craved for designer handbags, I was in love with hello kitty stuffs!


----------



## spoiledwify

Blueberry said:


> Via www.insidemypurse.com coming soon!


 

is this the GST or the Pst?? i'm reaaly confuse on so many name.


----------



## sophia618

i LOVE *what's in your bag* thred!!!  i LOVE looking at everybody's *stuff*....i'm too nosy!!  lol

here is mine....it was from yesterday but i had same stuff in there today~~





i can't believe how much i can put in this bag!!!  and it doesn't feel heavy at all~~! (unlike most of my LV bags!  holds almost as much as speedy 25!)




i have this camera in the monogram cig case!









it was pretty tight fit with sunnies....but if i put it on top, it is all right!!!  




excuse my messy back-ground....cleaning closet day!  =D




in my new cambon case i have a diaper, wipes, bandaides, bug bite cream, extra bow and other stuff for my daughter!  
the older cambon case is nice and faded in color!!!  video ipod is full of Dora, Wonder Pets and the Little Einsteins!!!!  her very favorite toy is my wallet --- she loves everything in the bag!!!  =D


and oh no....i don't like PINK at all!!  hehehehe


----------



## RoseMary

^ i can't see your pics.


----------



## ocgirl

OMG, Sophia!  Your daughter(?) in the background is just precious!


----------



## sophia618

ocgirl said:


> OMG, Sophia! Your daughter(?) in the background is just precious!


 
thank you~~!!!   that's my daughter, Sophia!!  



hi *RoseMary*!!!
how are you?!  did you move into Chanel forum too?!!  i have same pics in my thred!!


----------



## RoseMary

^ i'm fine, thank you!

hope you and your daughter are fine, too? 

oh, i see, saw your pics in the other thread.
congrats again!


----------



## Poosdarling

Wow everyone has such lovely stuff! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I am new to the Chanel sub forum and I have only scanned this thread and have not opened any attachments so apologies if I have missed one - but, has anybody got a Multi Pocket Bag that they can show me their stuff inn please as I'm still after one of these bags (I know they are old now) but I'm a little unsure if they are too big and bulky - its the medium I'm interested in NOT the large one.

Many thanks


----------



## Poosdarling

Here's my new GST ... I didn't get to use her yet. But I was so excited I already tried putting my belongings inside. Not much just cellphone, keys and wallet. Oh and she also fits a Dell XPS m1210 laptop!!!


----------



## RoseMary

^ so pretty!


----------



## sayGRACEplease

OMG... where did you get the Hello Kitty key cover?  It's soooo cute!



Poosdarling said:


> Here's my new GST ... I didn't get to use her yet. But I was so excited I already tried putting my belongings inside. Not much just cellphone, keys and wallet. Oh and she also fits a Dell XPS m1210 laptop!!!


----------



## Poosdarling

sayGRACEplease said:


> OMG... where did you get the Hello Kitty key cover? It's soooo cute!



Thanks! You can find them at Strap-ya world. Here's the link! The cool thing is they accept paypal.

http://www.strapya-world.com/categories/12_28_16_2100.html


----------



## mskellybag

ladies, i'm sorryy it took so long to reply...



Beautylicious said:


> Thanks for sharing! Love your Chanel wallet!


 thank u *Beau* 



misskt said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you got your sunglasses from, they really caught my eye!


*misskt*, my sunglasses from YSL, the code: YSL 6127/K/S



RoseMary said:


> i love your bags and its 'contents'.


 thanks a lot *Rose *


----------



## addisonshopper

I have wanted for a while to post in this thread.
Just decided to do so today while killing time at
Work this am..
Whats in my pink medallion tote
Paris N/Y Wallet
2 checkbooks ( 1 reg and the other for my avon)- I sell Avon
Michaels Kors gold metallic pouch
Candy, candy, candy
Blackberry
Digital Camera
Favorite Pen
Lipgloss/Mascara
Dior mirror case- has make up in it I never use
Date book- 
Misc


----------



## ldldb

^i love your PNY wallet!! the candy candy candy is hilarious!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Here's what's inside my Dark Silver 226 today;


----------



## ceci

My DS 225 reissue fit these. That's all I carry normally. I'm a small bag gal 

- LV Epi 4cc billfold w/rear coin pocket 
- Cell phone 
- Shiseido SPF Lip Treatment/Lipstick/Eyeshadow 
- Dior Multi-Palette (instead of carrying the Dior case, I can replace it with my Kodak V570 Digital Camera easily)


----------



## snobbychick

Love this thread

Here whats in my black metallic reissue 226

wallet, 
agenda
mobile phone
some makeup
work security pass
keys


----------



## joanniii

snobbychick said:


> Love this thread
> 
> Here whats in my black metallic reissue 226
> 
> wallet,
> agenda
> mobile phone
> some makeup
> work security pass
> keys



*snobychick,
*wow! seems like the reissue in the 226 size holds quite alot!  I was wondering, are you able to close it comfortably after you put all your things in? Does it make each side of the flap fold up a little bit?


----------



## addisonshopper

Thanks Idldb- this wallet is a must in every collection- of any color. I have not switched wallets since I first bought it.
I am a candy fanatic some days- lol




ldldb said:


> ^i love your PNY wallet!! the candy candy candy is hilarious!


----------



## Deborah1986

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a look inside my Medallion Tote.
> 
> It's actually quite roomy, so long as I switch from my long checkbook wallet to my compact wallet.


 
_i love your bag and your LV_ 's


----------



## Deborah1986

sophia618 said:


> i LOVE *what's in your bag* thred!!! i LOVE looking at everybody's *stuff*....i'm too nosy!! lol
> 
> here is mine....it was from yesterday but i had same stuff in there today~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe how much i can put in this bag!!! and it doesn't feel heavy at all~~! (unlike most of my LV bags! holds almost as much as speedy 25!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have this camera in the monogram cig case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was pretty tight fit with sunnies....but if i put it on top, it is all right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my messy back-ground....cleaning closet day! =D


 
_AMAZING Collection_


----------



## sophia618

^^^ thank you!!!!

i'm posting the same pics again......sorry!!!!!!
.....here is a copy from my own thred....!!!!!




i have auth card and booklet thingie....cuz this bag just came to me yesterday!!! lol i keep my camera in my LV cig case....i never leave the house without it~~~!
and i have to have 2 sets of car keys (one for my car and DH's)




but if i take daiper and wipes out, i can put my original kitty mirror in there....




this way, i can even change my wallet to longer one....diaper takes a lot of room.....my poor new flap, taking abuse already --- i stuff my bags to max!


----------



## vivianhw

only a few things in my bag


----------



## RoseMary

i  this thread!!!!!!


----------



## snobbychick

joanniii said:


> *snobychick,*
> wow! seems like the reissue in the 226 size holds quite alot! I was wondering, are you able to close it comfortably after you put all your things in? Does it make each side of the flap fold up a little bit?


 
Sorry I'm not sure what you mean by "each side of the flap fold up a little" 

I actually keep the phone in the back pocket, so i managed to close it alright (and for easier access)


----------



## SuLi

This thread is a great resource - it really helps give an idea of what can go inside a particular Chanel. 

Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## KellBellCA

I think the ability to carefully arrange all of one's items in a small/medium sized handbag to maximize space is a true art form. I'm loving seeing all the things pulled out of these classic flaps.


----------



## sophia618

i LOOOOOOVE this thred!!!!  more pics please~!!!!

lots of LVs in everybody's fab Chanel bags!!!!!


----------



## lulu1016

butterfliie said:


> All the bright colors are so pretty *sheanabelle*!!! And that's the spirit, you'll probably "outgrow" this one very soon and then "need" to get a bigger bag...


 

OMG!!!!! love your bag, Whats the name of that bag.


----------



## iqaganda

This is my navy patent reissue's inside on my birthday!

What is inside? My compact, blush on, eyeliner, comb, wallet, cigarette, lighter, keys and a little room for my camera!


----------



## tvstar

More please


----------



## ceci

Not a lot of stuffs in my DS 225. Just my new cheap & chic purse I got last week & cellphone & lipsticks. 




I don't care if this purse comes with a brand or not. (It's latico NJ-USA) 
But, it holds a lot & keep the shape - not matter how many things I put inside.


----------



## piperlu

I have to say that you guys have such organized bags.  I really need to do better with that.

Since I am not planning on anymore bags until next year, I think I am going to try to get more accessories so that I can organize my bags better.


----------



## mscupcake

I love this thread!  Here's what I've got in my Grey Caviar E/W today:

Dior Diorissime palette
Beige Chanel Credit Card Holder
Hermes Omnibus Scarf
Pink Mini Pen
Baby Blue Measuring Tape (somehow, I always end up furniture shopping--this is a must have for me!)
Blackberry (aka my electronic leash :shame


----------



## fieryfashionist

I've never posted here before, but this is the cutest thread!   Here are some pics of my '05 hot pink medium caviar flap that I carried a few days ago and my stuff inside. 

Flap solo shot :
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/05Pinkflap.jpg

Inside (I'm not that organized with how I arrange things inside haha):
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Inside05pinkflap.jpg

All my stuff inside (warning: very girly!) :
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Contentsof05pinkflap.jpg

Cell phone, LV pink cherry blossom coin holder, LV framboise ludlow wallet, silk Pucci case I use to put some makeup in (I basically bought the LE blush brush that came inside of it for the pretty silk case haha ), and a Chanel glossimer.


----------



## shopaholiccat

fieryfashionist said:


> I've never posted here before, but this is the cutest thread!  Here are some pics of my '05 hot pink medium caviar flap that I carried a few days ago and my stuff inside.
> 
> Flap solo shot :
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/05Pinkflap.jpg
> 
> Inside (I'm not that organized with how I arrange things inside haha):
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Inside05pinkflap.jpg
> 
> All my stuff inside (warning: very girly!) :
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Contentsof05pinkflap.jpg
> 
> Cell phone, LV pink cherry blossom coin holder, LV framboise ludlow wallet, silk Pucci case I use to put some makeup in (I basically bought the LE blush brush that came inside of it for the pretty silk case haha ), and a Chanel glossimer.


 
I LOVE PINK!!!!!


----------



## sophia618

fieryfashionist said:


> I've never posted here before, but this is the cutest thread!  Here are some pics of my '05 hot pink medium caviar flap that I carried a few days ago and my stuff inside.
> 
> Flap solo shot :
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/05Pinkflap.jpg
> 
> Inside (I'm not that organized with how I arrange things inside haha):
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Inside05pinkflap.jpg
> 
> All my stuff inside (warning: very girly!) :
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Contentsof05pinkflap.jpg
> 
> Cell phone, LV pink cherry blossom coin holder, LV framboise ludlow wallet, silk Pucci case I use to put some makeup in (I basically bought the LE blush brush that came inside of it for the pretty silk case haha ), and a Chanel glossimer.


 

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your girly contents!!!!

specially your cherry blossom plat and framboise ludlow....
and of course, i copy-cat-ted your bag~~~!!!! LOVE the bag!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shopaholiccat* - Me too hehe (if you can't already tell)! 

*sophia618 *- Yay, another "girly" things lover hehe (I can tell from your fabulous contents posts)!   The hot pink medium flap is the prettiest, girly bag... I'm sooo glad you found one and we're twins hehe, yay!!


----------



## mscupcake

wow, lots of pink here, it's soooo adorable!  i can't pull of this color as nicely as you gals do


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mscupcake said:


> I love this thread! Here's what I've got in my Grey Caviar E/W today:
> 
> Dior Diorissime palette
> Beige Chanel Credit Card Holder
> Hermes Omnibus Scarf
> Pink Mini Pen
> Baby Blue Measuring Tape (somehow, I always end up furniture shopping--this is a must have for me!)
> Blackberry (aka my electronic leash :shame


 

nicemakes me want a grey flap even more


----------



## sillyolbear

i love this thread!! post more pics pleaseeee!


----------



## chanel princess

Water Bottle
Bath & Body Works Sweet Pea Anti-Bacterial Cream
Juicy Couture Sunglasses
LV Framboise Small Agenda
LeSportsac Pencil Case
School Binder
LV Monogram Canvas Wallet
Pink DS 
Chanel Eyeglasses
LV Mini Monogram Cles
iPod Nano
LV Damier Azur Mini Pochette Accessoires + My makeup 
Cell Phone


----------



## RoseMary

^ is this the PST or GST?


----------



## Peeking_Around

I love this thread!  I just love seeing what you all carry around on a daily basis.    And of course, love seeing how much each bag can carry so I can decide on my next purchase.


----------



## kaori

haha...free time on my hands at work. there's pretty much nothing inside my 227 right now:
card case
chanel compact
lip gloss
lip liner
keys
cell phone
ipod nano
*normally a magazine in there too*


----------



## chanel princess

RoseMary said:


> ^ is this the PST or GST?


 
its the gst


----------



## RoseMary

thank you .


----------



## r1n78

Inside my new Chanel 
cellphone
prada cosmetic bag
hello kitty check book
gum
lip gloss
LV key chain
car key
Gucci wallet


----------



## RoseMary

is this the sony ericsson mi 600?


----------



## r1n78

Yes it is ....It fits right in the cell phone pocket of the bag.


----------



## DuRoBags

Here's my cerf:

gucci wallet
make-up bag
iPod shuffle
hand sanitizer
sidekick3
gum
hello kitty card holder
hair clip
d&b coin purse
checkbook
agenda
keys
pen


----------



## gucci lover

i Love LOVE LOVE this thread, can't get enough of it.  I love it so much that, it has influenced me to go with LV accessories for my bags... haha go figure!!  No chanel for me yet, still looking and trying to decide which one i want.  I wanna kick myself for not buying one in honolulu, the SA were soooo nice and wonderful.  i hope the dallas ones are just as nice.  Awesome pics everyone!!!!  keep them coming


----------



## Hotpot

This is my jumbo flap containing:


makeup bag
glasses
coin purse 
gum
hand sanitizer
hand lotion
car keys
ipod
nail file
mobile


----------



## Peeking_Around

Hotpot said:


> This is my jumbo flap containing:
> 
> makeup bag
> glasses
> coin purse
> gum
> hand sanitizer
> hand lotion
> car keys
> ipod
> nail file
> mobile
> 
> View attachment 266723
> View attachment 266725



That is the cutest coin purse!!  I went out looking for cute coin purses today and couldn't find a one .. what the heck?!


----------



## shop_princess

Hotpot said:


> This is my jumbo flap containing:
> 
> makeup bag
> glasses
> coin purse
> gum
> hand sanitizer
> hand lotion
> car keys
> ipod
> nail file
> mobile
> 
> View attachment 266723
> View attachment 266725


 
your post officially convinced me that i NEED the Jumbo instead of the medium!


----------



## karma_charmer

^^ hehe. that post also helped me along too!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

r1n78 said:


> Inside my new Chanel
> 
> cellphone
> prada cosmetic bag
> hello kitty check book
> gum
> lip gloss
> LV key chain
> car key
> Gucci wallet


 

GASP i LOVE this bag! i want to get one i can't decide between the gray and the black! Love your bag!!!


----------



## RoseMary

DuRoBags said:


> Here's my cerf:
> 
> gucci wallet
> make-up bag
> iPod shuffle
> hand sanitizer
> sidekick3
> gum
> hello kitty card holder
> hair clip
> d&b coin purse
> checkbook
> agenda
> keys
> pen


 
where did you get the HK card holder? it's adorable .


----------



## the_lvlady

here's my navy patent bowler. she sure packs a lot! 

Fino (a local brand) checkbook holder
LV monogram wallet
Bvlgari perfume
Pursehanger
Sony digital camera
LV damier pouch (came with the damier bucket) used as make-up case
2 cellphones
Fino card holder
Rosary
Coach coin purse


----------



## makeupmama

hey, *the_lvlady!*, i used to buy from fino a lot when i was living in the philippines. love their stuff! where do you buy your chanels in manila?


----------



## the_lvlady

makeupmama said:


> hey, *the_lvlady!*, i used to buy from fino a lot when i was living in the philippines. love their stuff! where do you buy your chanels in manila?


 
hi makeupmama! there are no chanel stores in manila...i get my bags mostly from the US.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

i loved this thread but no one is posting lately, just wanted to bring it back! =]


----------



## Keane Fan

wow i love this thread, just thought i'd bump it back up!


----------



## RichinBags

Hey everybody. This is what's inside the my baby.

Mac Makeup Case filled with all kinds of goodies
Prada Checkbook Cover
LV Eugenie Wallet
LV Murakami Keyfob
Starbuck's gum
Juicy Couture Leather Gloves
Ipod Nano
Cell Phone and Bluetooth
Keys 
OPI Meet me in Moscow Polish
Lotion


----------



## cammy1

Richinbags I love what you have in your cambon reporter thanks for posting pics. This is such a great thread and I hope people start posting again- I will post as soon as I work out how to send my pics from my phone to my computer- dont wanna ask my bf cause he will think I'm crazy


----------



## RoseMary

RichinBags said:


> Hey everybody. This is what's inside the my baby.
> 
> Mac Makeup Case filled with all kinds of goodies
> Prada Checkbook Cover
> LV Eugenie Wallet
> LV Murakami Keyfob
> Starbuck's gum
> Juicy Couture Leather Gloves
> Ipod Nano
> Cell Phone and Bluetooth
> Keys
> OPI Meet me in Moscow Polish
> Lotion


 
gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love this thread.......Hope to see more pics here~~


----------



## sophia618

chanel princess said:


> Water Bottle
> Bath & Body Works Sweet Pea Anti-Bacterial Cream
> Juicy Couture Sunglasses
> LV Framboise Small Agenda
> LeSportsac Pencil Case
> School Binder
> LV Monogram Canvas Wallet
> Pink DS
> Chanel Eyeglasses
> LV Mini Monogram Cles
> iPod Nano
> LV Damier Azur Mini Pochette Accessoires + My makeup
> Cell Phone


 
i haven't visited this thred for a while.....

your contents are just soooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babevivtan

bump bump bump


----------



## RoseMary

ya, keep the pics coming, ladies! :okay:


----------



## DuRoBags

RoseMary said:


> where did you get the HK card holder? it's adorable .


Sorry, I just saw this. :shame: My mom bought it for me a couple of years ago at the Beverly Center in Los Angeles.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Black GST w/ gold HW 

Contents:

LV Groom Wallet
LV MC Wapity
LV MC Small Agenda
Bottega Veneta Pink Clutch
Brush
Hairclip
Eyeglass case
keys
iPhone
iPhone earpiece
iPhone cloth (to clean screen)















(btw, my keys are in the middle zipped pocket--that's why it looks a bit plump. LOL! Oh, and my iPhone, iPhone earpiece, cloth cleaner are all in the wall pocket facing the Bottega Veneta clutch).


----------



## nmarcus

LVCRAZED-my black GST with Gold is on it's way to me now!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

^YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG, you'll love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The gold is sooo PURTY!! I'm STILL in shock that I own this beautiful bag--Still in a dream state!! Aww, I'm excited for you!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS n' ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

This is from nov 06' but I didn't see many psts. So here you go:
book
makeup clutch
wallet
card case
sunglasses in case
keys, cd
cellphone (in the outside pocket)


----------



## nmarcus

ShoeLover & LVCRAZED--how shiny is your black GST?  Mine has quite a shine to it....  Hmmmm.  Thx.


----------



## chloe-babe

ahh I am using my tiniest Chanel bag at the moment, as my day bag. I have everything I need in there (I just needed to change to a thin wallet, so thats not Chanel lol  )

Purse
Phone
Lip Balm
Pen
Perfume Stick

What more does a girl need!!!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

nmarcus said:


> ShoeLover & LVCRAZED--how shiny is your black GST?  Mine has quite a shine to it....  Hmmmm.  Thx.



Umm...I don't know...Mine has some shine. Not a lot to wear it looks wet, or mirrored. KWIM? Glossy. Depending how I move the bag around...a gloss shines over it.

When I first got mine I thought it looked really shiny too. I think it might've been the lighting though. (I had been viewing it in my family room with some lighting).

Perhaps in certain lighting it may appear slightly more shiny. 

HTH!!


----------



## cammy1

Chloe we have the same bag- I love your contents
LV Crazed- love your GST and accessories


----------



## LVCRAZED

Thx Cammy!!!!!


----------



## mewlicious

What's always in it 







Chanel sunnies, iphone, hair brush, nail file, MAC lipgloss, Vuitton Vernis Indigo wallet, agenda and key cles


----------



## Keane Fan

^^ love all of it!!!!


----------



## RoseMary

^ the vernis wallet is amazing!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Here is my Olsen Twin Large Hobo tote along with my LV Trunks & Co Mini Pochette, japanese print card holder, japanese print pouch (to put my keys, tissue), nokia cellphone, prada cosmetic pouch, iNANO black and mirror


----------



## RoseMary

gorgeous bag!!


----------



## x joie

Great pics everyone! Love all the cute accessories!


----------



## Celia_Hish

mewlicious said:


> What's always in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sunnies, iphone, hair brush, nail file, MAC lipgloss, Vuitton Vernis Indigo wallet, agenda and key cles


 

Wow, i'm eyein the iPHONE


----------



## ceci

Celia_Hish said:


> Here is my Olsen Twin Large Hobo tote along with my LV Trunks & Co Mini Pochette, *japanese print card holder*, japanese print pouch (to put my keys, tissue), nokia cellphone, prada cosmetic pouch, iNANO black and mirror


 
Hehe...it looks like we got the same *japanese print card holder*. Mine is in blue. Is yours with a kiss-lock at the corner? I can't view it clearly from my screen.:shame:


----------



## RoseMary

keep the pics coming! 

i think this should be a sticky like in the LV subforum.


----------



## babevivtan

bump bump

but i am not using Chanel today.............


----------



## wiley12

Oh this is fun! I am loving my new GST!!


----------



## RoseMary

^ your GST is gorgeous!


----------



## babevivtan

wow, i love your bag and your V3!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

If I had known that purse forums were so fun, I would have bought a Chanel a long time ago [lol].  Anyway, although my PST seems to hold quite a bit [including umbrella], for the most part what you see, is what I carry -- minus my cell phone, which I used to take the picture.  By the way can anyone tell me what material the PST is made of -- lambskin or leather.  I am pretty sure my wallet is lambskin.  Thanks.


----------



## cammy1

FrenchBulldog- you can fit alot in the PST which is surprisisng


----------



## RoseMary

^^ i love the title of your book. you ****...?


----------



## cammy1

^ i thought it said u suck?


----------



## RoseMary

oooh, i don't know. i thought this was an F.


----------



## clinkenwar

It is for sure a "S"


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mewlicious said:


> What's always in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sunnies, iphone, hair brush, nail file, MAC lipgloss, Vuitton Vernis Indigo wallet, agenda and key cles


 
i love this pic


----------



## FrenchBulldog

The title of my book is "You Suck - a Love Story."  It is a comedy vampire love story and quite a change from Ann Rice.  Anyway, when I looked at the pic I was worried that some would think the "s" was an "f" but figured I would cross that bridge if I got to it.  In any event, I think any girl considering the PST should give it a try cause it really holds a lot.  My next bag will definately be a more traditional.  For now I am totally in love with my bag and wallet and am already scouting my next style.  Any suggestions.  I tend to lean towards a more funky look in dress with traditional pieces mixed in here and there.  Thanks y'all for any suggestions.


----------



## purseaddict**

Soft and Chain small flap with all my stuff:

Louis wallet
Chanel sunnies
makeup bag (full of lipglosses, etc.)
cell phone
Hello Kitty mini calendar and pen
Coach coin purse (for all shopping cards like CVS, etc.)
It does get heavy if you aren't used to it (b/c of the chain), but I am using to carrying the kitchen sink around!


----------



## Girlnyc76

Lollipop, where did you get your hello kitty accessories?


----------



## gucci lover

i  your bag *purseaddict*!!!


----------



## bisousx

what's in my chanel bag? tissue.. I used a Marc Jacobs today.. the one purse I throw around =\


----------



## Regina07

Daytimer
chanel patent leather cosmetic case
chanel patent leather sunglass case
ferragamo change purse (animal print)
pink pen/pencil bag
and in the slots: ginger altoids, blackberry, razr and lipstick.

This wider reissue is amazing!


----------



## Regina07

oops


----------



## mewlicious

Soft and Chain...oh how I want you  Lovely stuffs


----------



## babevivtan




----------



## dolphin_mm

Mick said:


> my bronze cotton club tote...with my new gold dentelle lv wallet...


 
OMG, Love love this bag!!!


----------



## bisousx

borrowed this bag from my stepmom for the day... inside: Chanel wallet, Marc Jacobs make-up bag (MAC make-up inside), my trusty Sidekick and other phone, keys


----------



## addisonshopper

^BISOUX... where did you get this gold wallet- love it.. it zips all the way around no ?


----------



## abitobling

KTScrlet said:


> _*Here's mine.*_



I'm in pink heaven! 

??Meant to copy photo - bottom of page 9.  Love the pink accessories!


----------



## abitobling

duplicate, please delete


----------



## bisousx

addisonshopper said:


> ^BISOUX... where did you get this gold wallet- love it.. it zips all the way around no ?




Yes it zips around.. I got it at Chanel in South Coast Plaza about 6 months ago


----------



## sw0pp

Not quite today... anyway: 

Chanel Reissue 227 Metallic Navy with:

- LV Taiga Wallet
- Samsung SGH-Z540 cellphone
- Asus Mypal A626
- LeSportSac Makeup bag with some stuff...
- Tissues
- Cards
- Chewing Gums with Grape Taste


----------



## RoseMary

i just love your bag!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

inside Les Marais Flap Dark Brown


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Gold trimmed Chanel Naked Flap: Coach tape measure,YSL lipgloss,Chanel Card holder,Kate Spade biz card holder,Juicy Couture Coin purse/keyring,Chanel Compact


----------



## trishaluvslv

new 228 resissue in silver, with my lv mono koala wallet, lv mono mini agenda, damier azur mini pochette (which holds my blackberry pearl and hermes key fob) and my hermes karo gm cosmetic bag in vert anis chevre'.  it holds so much!  I love it!!


----------



## RoseMary

great pics, ladies! keep 'em coming!


----------



## sofysophia

KTScrlet: hey i had that silver-plated cardholder!!!!!!! i got it on eBay


----------



## trishaluvslv

ok, today my black chanel GST with my usual contents, LV mono koala wallet, mono mini agenda, damier azur mini pochette and hermes karo gm vert anis...checkbook, and my mini sheep measuring tape (we are remodeling oru house so i am always measuring something!


----------



## bisousx

trishaluvslv said:


> new 228 resissue in silver, with my lv mono koala wallet, lv mono mini agenda, damier azur mini pochette (which holds my blackberry pearl and hermes key fob) and my hermes karo gm cosmetic bag in vert anis chevre'.  it holds so much!  I love it!!



Trisha, how much was your hermes cosmetic bag? It is the green one right? It is sooo cute


----------



## trishaluvslv

bisousx said:


> Trisha, how much was your hermes cosmetic bag? It is the green one right? It is sooo cute


 *bisousx*, i just looked at the tag again for you and it was $590 last July from Hermes SCP in Newport, CA.  It is the Hermes Karo GM myesore in Vert Anis Chevre with palladium hardware (goatskin).   it is quite durable, I love the color because I can see it in all my deep dark bags!  the lining is getting a bit dirty but i don;t care, no one sees inside but me!  thanks!


----------



## trishaluvslv

bisousx said:


> borrowed this bag from my stepmom for the day... inside: Chanel wallet, Marc Jacobs make-up bag (MAC make-up inside), my trusty Sidekick and other phone, keys


 
meant to add to my previous post, bisousx,  i LOVE LOVE lOVE that chanel wallet,  is is that silver cavair from three seasons ago, they called it silver but it looks more pale gold to champagne???  i had a PST in that color and sold it b/c it was too small, but ooooh, that color makes me weak in the knees....


----------



## bisousx

trishaluvslv said:


> *bisousx*, i just looked at the tag again for you and it was $590 last July from Hermes SCP in Newport, CA.  It is the Hermes Karo GM myesore in Vert Anis Chevre with palladium hardware (goatskin).   it is quite durable, I love the color because I can see it in all my deep dark bags!  the lining is getting a bit dirty but i don;t care, no one sees inside but me!  thanks!



Is the leather thick? My marc jacobs makeup bag won't fit in my east wests.. I need a thin/durable makeup bag!


----------



## bisousx

oh thank you! I don't know what it was called but it is a champagne colour... I don't know if it's 3 years old though.. I bought it just last year.. maybe 6 months ago?


----------



## logomad

GOsh, it's amazing how most of you carry so little! With 2 phones, 1 Blackberry, 2 key cases, a make-up bag containing an indispensable array of stuff, sunnies and awallet, you'd think I took my whole house out with me. lol 

And what about a hairbrush? Don't see it in too many bags here


----------



## COCOLUVR

Love this thread! Here I go. My medallion tote with silver hardware.






[/IMG]


----------



## COCOLUVR

Opps, no pics. Round two





By cocoluvr, shot with KODAK LS743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-02-22





By cocoluvr, shot with KODAK LS743 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-02-22


----------



## COCOLUVR

here is the back!





By cocoluvr at 2008-02-22


----------



## RoseMary

those work, lovely bag!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Thanks Rosemary. 
I really love this bag as well. Just the right size for me. Not too big and not too small.


----------



## RoseMary

^ the color is so pretty, too!


----------



## LucyBlue

I just found this thread thanks to the "What's your favorite" thread and I can't believe I haven't read it before! It needs a bump...

I've always wondered what you all keep in those jumbos, wow ! In case some of you are wondering what can fit in a mini flap, here's what's in mine.  I keep my cash and cards in the zipper pocket.


----------



## RoseMary

^ such a cute bag. =)


----------



## Celia_Hish

ceci said:


> Hehe...it looks like we got the same *japanese print card holder*. Mine is in blue. Is yours with a kiss-lock at the corner? I can't view it clearly from my screen.:shame:


 
Really *ceci*? mine do not have the kiss-lock at the corner


----------



## zuzu maxx

fashion_gurl888 said:


> inside Les Marais Flap Dark Brown


 
Oh goody! I wasn't going to cop to the fact that I was carrying an LV wallet in my Chanel, but now that I see I'm not the only one I will . I can't take pics right now because my Blackberry is full - Bummer!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Just discovered this thread, and it is SO much fun! 

I noticed a lot of superpretty LV accessories inside Chanel bags- a lot of Chanel girls seem to be closet LV-accessories fans. Really makes me want to upgrade my wallet to an LV, they look so delightful inside your bags!


----------



## aira108

Here's what's inside my east west, for late dinner and dessert with some girlfriends:

Motorola V365, hand sanitizer, agenda, Body Shop compact with blotting papers, Mac lipstick in Fetish, Rimmel lipliner in Ultimate, Altoids, mini Tootsie Roll pops (for my sweet tooth!), and LV vernis pomme cles.

The cles holds my keys, CCs and a little cash.  It's such a handy and gorgeous accessory!


----------



## fashionjunkee

lol whenever I look at the inside your LV and inside chanel forum it's so funny to see how much people carry in an LV and how limited you are when carrying a chanel flap. great pics people!


----------



## the_lvlady

LVCRAZED said:


> Black GST w/ gold HW
> 
> Contents:
> LV Groom Wallet
> LV MC Wapity
> LV MC Small Agenda
> Bottega Veneta Pink Clutch
> Brush
> Hairclip
> Eyeglass case
> keys
> iPhone
> iPhone earpiece
> iPhone cloth (to clean screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, my keys are in the middle zipped pocket--that's why it looks a bit plump. LOL! Oh, and my iPhone, iPhone earpiece, cloth cleaner are all in the wall pocket facing the Bottega Veneta clutch).



*OMG OMG OMG!  We have the same bag (although mine has silver HW) AND the same monogram groom wallet!:okay: Will take pics later.*


----------



## ayla

fashionjunkee said:


> lol whenever I look at the inside your LV and inside chanel forum it's so funny to see how much people carry in an LV and how limited you are when carrying a chanel flap. great pics people!



It's true.. I have such a hard time cutting down when I break out the Chanel ! 

Here's the contents of my bag today - 

Med/Large Caviar flap, SH


----------



## makeupmama

bump! i love this thread and can't wait to see some more inside your chanel pics.


----------



## RoseMary

what's this green thingy at the bottom? :shame:


----------



## soundjade

listerine breath mints!  




RoseMary said:


> what's this green thingy at the bottom? :shame:


----------



## RoseMary

aha, thank you!


----------



## Nat

ayla said:


> It's true.. I have such a hard time cutting down when I break out the Chanel !
> 
> Here's the contents of my bag today -
> 
> Med/Large Caviar flap, SH


 
ayla, that is such a cute charm!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ I second that!! Love how cute Hermes can actually go with Chanel! I might need to pop by the H boutique to get cute charms like that to go with my flaps! 

Thanks for the idea, *Ayla*! It's an interesting one  and hopefully not too expensive... LOL!


----------



## Souzie

Here's my contribution


----------



## annaspanna33

xsouzie said:


> Here's my contribution



I love your Gucci wallet!! Do you know the name of it? And can I be so cheeky as to ask the price? Thanks in advance


----------



## Souzie

annaspanna33 said:


> I love your Gucci wallet!! Do you know the name of it? And can I be so cheeky as to ask the price? Thanks in advance


 
Thank you!  I believe it's called the continental wallet.  I bought it in 06' for $470 cad.


----------



## BagsOnly

sayGRACEplease said:


> Great thread! Funny how the trend is that the purse is Chanel but so many LV assecories inside.
> 
> Which brings me to another question... how does everyone keep so many things inside the purse? isnit it super heavy? I totally baby my Chanel so I try to downsize what goes in it because i don't want to weigh her down... silly me :shame:


 
I am a huge fan of Chanel bags, but I always use LV wallets and keyholders- You can use them forever, and the canvas material never marks. The service is also excellent in LV- I had my old wallet (and bags) "serviced" to get the sitching on the sides re-sitched at no extra cost. My old LV wallet lasted 8 years!!!! Worth every penny.:okay:


----------



## cammy1

xsouzie- i love your bag and its contents, esp. that Gucci wallet!


----------



## angelicdust

ayla said:


> It's true.. I have such a hard time cutting down when I break out the Chanel !
> 
> Here's the contents of my bag today -
> 
> Med/Large Caviar flap, SH




haha i laughed out loud when i saw the watsons thing =p reminds me of hk!


----------



## Souzie

cammy1 said:


> xsouzie- i love your bag and its contents, esp. that Gucci wallet!


 
Thanks love


----------



## burberryprncess

My first post on this thread.  I was posting pictures for another thread, then saw this one and had to post.


----------



## burberryprncess

Oops...just realized I forgot to take a picture of the exterior bag.  Anyway, I found an old picture of my pinkie bowler....sorry, I'm too tired to take another picture and upload.


----------



## ayla

Beautylicious said:


> ayla, that is such a cute charm!





ladydeluxe said:


> ^ I second that!! Love how cute Hermes can actually go with Chanel! I might need to pop by the H boutique to get cute charms like that to go with my flaps!
> 
> Thanks for the idea, *Ayla*! It's an interesting one  and hopefully not too expensive... LOL!



Thank you !  LOVE Hermes charms, they are sooo cute ! I actually bought mine second hand, they are a little pricey in the stores, but who can resist those little faces ? 



RoseMary said:


> what's this green thingy at the bottom? :shame:



It's actually a Listerine breath spray.. I'm trying to get away from chewing gum too much (huge vice).


----------



## luvhautecouture

burberryprncess said:


> Oops...just realized I forgot to take a picture of the exterior bag.  Anyway, I found an old picture of my pinkie bowler....sorry, I'm too tired to take another picture and upload.



What a cute bag!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*burberryprncess*,you make me wanna break out my bowler...that pink is so yummy


----------



## Nat

ayla said:


> Thank you !  LOVE Hermes charms, they are sooo cute ! I actually bought mine second hand, they are a little pricey in the stores, but who can resist those little faces ?


 
Since I'm not into Hermès I don't even dare to ask you how expensive they are.  Oh well, I will ask anyway: what's the retail price of these cuties?


----------



## Bri 333

This is such a great thread!! It is definitely showing me which bags can hold the things I carry. Thank you so much ladies for sharing especially for us newbies who are just starting to learn about Chanel. I just purchased my first Chanel bag yesterday and it should be arriving in a few days from New York  . I will definitely post my contents here on the thread soon.


----------



## lvpiggy

heh. . . . how come mine looks so much more overstuffed than everyone else's? 






contents:
blotting tissue
blister block
car key
gum
key & change purse
credit card case
cellphone
blackberry
work id badge
3 lip gloss
contact lens drops
hair sticks

camera was in there too, but i had to take it out, to take the pic naturally


----------



## radhika

wow thats quite something toput all that stuff in phew...


----------



## RoseMary

ayla said:


> Thank you !  LOVE Hermes charms, they are sooo cute ! I actually bought mine second hand, they are a little pricey in the stores, but who can resist those little faces ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a Listerine breath spray.. I'm trying to get away from chewing gum too much (huge vice).


 
aw, i see.


----------



## snobbychick

lvpiggy said:


> heh. . . . how come mine looks so much more overstuffed than everyone else's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contents:
> blotting tissue
> blister block
> car key
> gum
> key & change purse
> credit card case
> cellphone
> blackberry
> work id badge
> 3 lip gloss
> contact lens drops
> hair sticks
> 
> camera was in there too, but i had to take it out, to take the pic naturally


 
which bag is this? fits so much, i love it. do you have a pic of the front of the bag?


----------



## jennot

Metallic Black Medium Luxe Bowler






What is bowler hiding today ? 
- Nintendo DS. I am currently playing Pokemon Pearl (laughs at myself) :shame: because I've been stuck on a cake mania level for a few months now 
- A notebook.
- A pen inscribed with my name in gold which my mom gave to me when I was 7. I wasn't able to appreciate it at the time, but it's now my treasure.
- Razr cell with Mario on the front, and Luigi at the back.
- Favorite gum. I got my parents addicted to it as well.
- Blotter sheets.
- Epi zippy coin purse.
- Tissue.
- Crabtree hand lotion.
- The yellow packet is my baby wipes (hand wipes) which smells heavenly 
- Keys. My SO bought me the key chain from Vancouver aquarium after I replayed "Otters holding hands" on youtube a gazillion times.  and he also got me the mug.

The bag is half full.

That's all, gotta rush next door and start cooking dinner, starved!


----------



## italianlolita

Jennot, 
  I love your bowler.  I absolutely love the Mario and Luigi on your phone. Where did you get them?  I absolutely love the old school Nintendo games.


----------



## jennot

italianlolita said:


> Jennot,
> I love your bowler.  I absolutely love the Mario and Luigi on your phone. Where did you get them?  I absolutely love the old school Nintendo games.



Me too! I never get old for Pokemon. I got Mr. Mario at gelaskins.com I wish they had DS skins


----------



## TinksDelite

My Large Modern Chain E/W Tote - this thing is like the trunk of a '76 Buick - it's HUGE!!!







Coach Legacy Stripe Beauty Case
Coach Legacy Stripe Coin Case
Coach Legacy Stripe Wallet
Sunnies Case
Keys
Phone
Work Badge
~with enough room left over for my MinPin Bojangles!!


----------



## radhika

tinks delite what gorgeous and well collected coach accessories. i love the fact that we open our chanel bags and hey presto either its lv or coach set of accessories. how interesting


----------



## lvpiggy

snobbychick said:


> which bag is this? fits so much, i love it. do you have a pic of the front of the bag?


 
sure  it's the new east west flap:





i took this pic the same day that i took the picture of the inside, so that's what it looks like with all my various odds and ends inside


----------



## snobbychick

thanks lvpiggy, its gorgeous!


----------



## chanelpuppy

dolphin_mm said:


> OMG, Love love this bag!!!


so cute ~but it seems that I can't buy the same anywhere>_< how much is the bag?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

TinksDelite said:


> My Large Modern Chain E/W Tote - this thing is like the trunk of a '76 Buick - it's HUGE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Legacy Stripe Beauty Case
> Coach Legacy Stripe Coin Case
> Coach Legacy Stripe Wallet
> Sunnies Case
> Keys
> Phone
> Work Badge
> ~with enough room left over for my MinPin Bojangles!!


 

I LUV your RED Modern Chain  AND the Coach Legacy accessories!!! That's my fave line from Coach!!!   I have the flats and the Oxford Tote! hee hee


----------



## jessi5786

BUMP!  Anymore PST pictures?  How much can it really hold?


----------



## aira108

My pink PST...I used it at a birthday party last night.

Chanel card holder
Chanel sunnies and case
Motorola v365
"Spoiled Rotten" Mints (the tin is also a mirror...it's the cutest thing!)
Medium sized make up bag
Agenda and pen

And there's still room for more!


----------



## Nat

aira108 said:


> My pink PST...I used it at a birthday party last night.
> 
> Chanel card holder
> Chanel sunnies and case
> Motorola v365
> "Spoiled Rotten" Mints (the tin is also a mirror...it's the cutest thing!)
> Medium sized make up bag
> Agenda and pen
> 
> And there's still room for more!


 
Thanks for sharing! Love the "Spoiled Rotten" tin! Don't believe we have that over here, otherwise I would buy it right away


----------



## TinksDelite

aira108 said:


> My pink PST...I used it at a birthday party last night.
> 
> Chanel card holder
> Chanel sunnies and case
> Motorola v365
> "Spoiled Rotten" Mints (the tin is also a mirror...it's the cutest thing!)
> Medium sized make up bag
> Agenda and pen
> 
> And there's still room for more!


 
LOL! I have those mints too.. got them at Target!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

This is a great thread -- funny, interesting and EDUCATIONAL.   Here's what I have learned so far:
1.  A medium flap can only be an evening bag for me.
2.  I'm the only one with Kleenex living clean and free within my bag.
3.  For me, it will have to be one of the totes or that big E-W.
4.  I'm gonna need a bigger closet.


----------



## minami

i love this thread too!!

here's what's in my Dark Silver Reissue 225: (I dont carry that much on weekends )

Prada continental wallet
Armani compact 
Chanel lipstick
Ipod video
Cell phone


----------



## aira108

Minami, I have that same Prada wallet!  I love it!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Okay I'm brave. First post on this thread. My older black patent flap for today. Contents: LV wallet, Gucci sunglasses w/cleaning kit, Clinique compact, MF lip gloss, hairbrush & tissues.


----------



## minami

aira108 said:


> Minami, I have that same Prada wallet! I love it!


 
thanks aira, is urs in gold colour too? i spent quite a while deciding between this colour and the silver and the red! hahah luckily my SA was quite patient!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

lvpiggy said:


> sure  it's the new east west flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took this pic the same day that i took the picture of the inside, so that's what it looks like with all my various odds and ends inside


Is the new E-W a bit bigger?    Or are you a really good purse-packer??
Good looking bag!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

bumping it up


----------



## RoseMary

keep the pics coming!!


----------



## LOVELINDT

can someone post pics of their classic flap JUMBO??


----------



## undecidedgirl

bump!


----------



## luvmbj

I dont have a picture but I'll give you a visual... 
My daughters hello kitty eyeglass case, we're going to disneyland today so she put it in my purse so she wouldnt forget it.
My camera, small enough that I carry all the time
My wallet of course, 
cell
ALOT of receipts.. lol
lip balm, 
extra pair of contacts....just in case
change at the bottom of my bag....lol


----------



## ceci

What's in my purse today? Haha...It's my another purse (DS 225) 





Or this one - with my small pochette (fill with many small items) & coin/CC wallet & Panda Key chain 





Or dress up with my fav. scarf


----------



## stacala23

COCOLUVR said:


> here is the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cocoluvr at 2008-02-22[/quote
> 
> 
> OMG I love this bag- When did you purchase this? Is the color still available??


----------



## lilobubbletea

jeshika said:


> ok, now it's my turn!!
> this is what's in my wonderful baby coco cabas... makeup, phone, wallet, sunnies, datebook...
> 
> i usually put my makeup into the cute pink hello kitty bag my mom made me!
> and i love love love the new sugar lip gloss!
> 
> you can't really see it, but there is a panther on the clasp of my cartier wallet.... can you tell i like kitties?



Your mom is awesomely gifted for being able to make something like that and i love ur sunnies!


----------



## lilobubbletea

mscupcake said:


> I love this thread!  Here's what I've got in my Grey Caviar E/W today:
> 
> Dior Diorissime palette
> Beige Chanel Credit Card Holder
> Hermes Omnibus Scarf
> Pink Mini Pen
> Baby Blue Measuring Tape (somehow, I always end up furniture shopping--this is a must have for me!)
> Blackberry (aka my electronic leash :shame



*mscupcake!* I have the same CC holder! =D how cute. I just got it the other day for my timeless clutch. =)


----------



## lilobubbletea

bisousx said:


> Is the leather thick? My marc jacobs makeup bag won't fit in my east wests.. I need a thin/durable makeup bag!



Bisousx,

How much did you get that wallet for? What are the dimensions? That wallet makes my knees weak too! I LOVE the color. it's like, beyond gorgeous


----------



## RoseMary

ceci: i love the scarf idea!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ceci...ooooo you have inspired me to take out my Naked flap today for GNO.


----------



## pond23

Here is my Chanel In & Out flap and its contents. As you can see, I love Chanel bags and Louis Vuitton accessories.  The first photo is with flash, the second is without.


----------



## cammy1

^ooh I really love that bag and your LV peices are great. Your bag seems very neat!


----------



## Celia_Hish

*pond23 *: love ur in & out flap, i also have the LV pouch (Trunks & Bags) too.  It's such a practical little purse for me...hehe


----------



## Celia_Hish

jennot said:


> Metallic Black Medium Luxe Bowler
> 
> View attachment 408914
> 
> View attachment 408915
> 
> 
> What is bowler hiding today ?
> - Nintendo DS. I am currently playing Pokemon Pearl (laughs at myself) :shame: because I've been stuck on a cake mania level for a few months now
> - A notebook.
> - A pen inscribed with my name in gold which my mom gave to me when I was 7. I wasn't able to appreciate it at the time, but it's now my treasure.
> - Razr cell with Mario on the front, and Luigi at the back.
> - Favorite gum. I got my parents addicted to it as well.
> - Blotter sheets.
> - Epi zippy coin purse.
> - Tissue.
> - Crabtree hand lotion.
> - The yellow packet is my baby wipes (hand wipes) which smells heavenly
> - Keys. My SO bought me the key chain from Vancouver aquarium after I replayed "Otters holding hands" on youtube a gazillion times.  and he also got me the mug.
> 
> The bag is half full.
> 
> That's all, gotta rush next door and start cooking dinner, starved!


 











My HG chanel bowler bag.....it seems can stuff lots of things


----------



## RoseMary

gorgeous bags, pond and celia!


----------



## pond23

Thank you *cammy, Celia, and Rosemary *for your sweet words!  I'm a bit obsessive about keeping my bags neat and organized.  
I just love the Louis Vuitton "Trunks & Bags" mini pochette. The cost per use is probably pennies by now. It's my fave LV accessory!


----------



## the_lvlady

My baby cabas in bronze, which I used for work yesterday. It packs A LOT! 

Contents: LV wallet, LV cosmetic case, le sport sac tissue holder, 2 cellphones, comb, pocketbook, pens, pursehanger, rosary, and my stethoscope. (Plus a bunch of other stuff inside my purse organizer)


----------



## luvmbj

Ok, fess up...Who cleaned out there bags before posting these pics...LOL...you don't want to see the mess going on in my bag!


----------



## Celia_Hish

the_lvladyMy baby cabas in bronze, which I used for work yesterday. It packs A LOT! 

Contents: LV wallet, LV cosmetic case, le sport sac tissue holder, 2 cellphones, comb, pocketbook, pens, pursehanger, rosary, and my stethoscope. (Plus a bunch of other stuff inside my purse organizer) 











I love baby cabas, one of my favourite.  Love ur LV purses. BTW, saw a stethoscope, are u a doctor?


----------



## burberryprncess

Well...if you switch bags daily, then there's really no excuse for having the mess.


----------



## lilyyy

in my PST
- agenda
- wallet
- LV key purse
- eyeshadow
- lipgloss
- mobile
- card case
- another mobile (the one thats taking the photo)

my bag is usually alot more messy :shame: but this is the usual things i have when i go out.. im surprised some fo you girls with the PST can fit so much in your bag!! i struggle to get things in and out and spend ages just trying to find certain things with what i have


----------



## the_lvlady

Celia_Hish said:


> the_lvladyMy baby cabas in bronze, which I used for work yesterday. It packs A LOT!
> 
> Contents: LV wallet, LV cosmetic case, le sport sac tissue holder, 2 cellphones, comb, pocketbook, pens, pursehanger, rosary, and my stethoscope. (Plus a bunch of other stuff inside my purse organizer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love baby cabas, one of my favourite.  Love ur LV purses. BTW, saw a stethoscope, are u a doctor?



Hi Celia! Yup I'm in pediatrics!


----------



## sophia618

lilyyy said:


> in my PST
> - agenda
> - wallet
> - LV key purse
> - eyeshadow
> - lipgloss
> - mobile
> - card case
> - another mobile (the one thats taking the photo)
> 
> my bag is usually alot more messy :shame: but this is the usual things i have when i go out.. im surprised some fo you girls with the PST can fit so much in your bag!! i struggle to get things in and out and spend ages just trying to find certain things with what i have


 
LOVE everything!  (is your 4key holder framboise or pomme?!  if it's framboise, we're twins!!)


----------



## Celia_Hish

the_lvlady said:


> Hi Celia! Yup I'm in pediatrics!


 
Thanks, great job and challenging...


----------



## Celia_Hish

pond23 said:


> Thank you *cammy, Celia, and Rosemary *for your sweet words!  I'm a bit obsessive about keeping my bags neat and organized.
> I just love the Louis Vuitton "Trunks & Bags" mini pochette. The cost per use is probably pennies by now. It's my fave LV accessory!


 
U are most welcome....i agree that it's pennies now but it's still my favourite and best accessory too.

Btw, love ur new bunny, he/she soooo adorable


----------



## the_lvlady

*lilyyy*, i love all your chanel goodies! :okay:


----------



## cherripi

I'm bumping this because I'm nosy!!!!!! Hehehehehee


----------



## RoseMary

oh yes, more pics please!


----------



## aa12

I would love to see some new pictures!


----------



## Julierose

I love this thread!  AND, I am loving my caviar Jumbo!!!!!!!!!
Here it is all stuffed up....my blackberry is missing cause I was using it to take these photos! LOL


----------



## cindy05

Julie,
Love your new caviar jumbo. Like you, I just bought the Jumbo XL and then the caviar medium (I think its a little small on my 5'10" frame) and now want a caviar jumbo. Agh!!


----------



## Julierose

Cindy, I am IN LOVE with this Caviar Jumbo!  It's a great everyday size, and I love the feel of the caviar leather!!!  You will LOVE it!!!!


----------



## the_lvlady

*Julierose*, great pic!


----------



## Bri 333

*Julierose:* thanks for posting your pics. I was stuck between getting a medium or jumbo. Think I am going to need the jumbo based on how these pics look. Don't think my sunglasses and case can fit in a medium. They fit perfectly in your jumbo it looks like.


----------



## Julierose

Bri 333 said:


> *Julierose:* thanks for posting your pics. I was stuck between getting a medium or jumbo. Think I am going to need the jumbo based on how these pics look. Don't think my sunglasses and case can fit in a medium. They fit perfectly in your jumbo it looks like.



YES BRI, get the Jumbo!  You totally need it if you carry your sunglasses, wallet, keys, makeup, phone and anything else like an ipod.  I have enough room for all that stuff, but it just about all fits....the medium is just for dinners out or special fancy events in my opinion, the jumbo is an everyday bag.......post pics when you get yours!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Julierose--- I now NEED the caviar jumbo b/c of those pics!! Drooling over your bag and the great LV passport wallet.


----------



## Nat

Bumpity bump...any new pictures?


----------



## ceci

*Would this count? My Purple Sari Jacket in my Naked flap.*






Recently featured in http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/b...nel-modeling-pic-b-342033-88.html#post7964393

& should be updated in here soon - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/oh-what-a-colorful-scene-308768-5.html#post7512561 - My Monthly Naked Flap Decoration Challenge thread


----------



## fatKK

Totally eye candy in  here.


----------



## DuRoBags

more pixs PLEASE!!

I promise I will update my only chanel bag and wallet (brand new) very soon!


----------



## sunbeamy

things that I carry in my gray caviar east/west flap


----------



## StarBrite310

sunbeamy said:


> things that I carry in my gray caviar east/west flap



When did they have grey caviar!? I have this bag in black. Isn't it fabulous?? 

But the grey is sooooo nice!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thanks *StarBrite310*! yes, It's fabulous! I love black color too!!


----------



## Purse Princess

that bag colour is divine!


----------



## RoseMary

ITA!  really gorgeous.


----------



## nmarcus

^bump^


----------



## sandysandiego

I love that grey!!


----------



## AnayasMom

Im suprised by how little you ladies carry in your bags. I carry everything in my bag-literally everything.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

luvmbj said:


> Ok, fess up...Who cleaned out there bags before posting these pics...LOL...you don't want to see the mess going on in my bag!


 
LOL So true in my case as well... and if I did take a photo, you probably wouldn't be able to figure out what half of the stuff was!


----------



## TSindy

Here is what I have in my Petit Shopper:


----------



## Nat

Thanks for sharing, Sindy!


----------



## ceci




----------



## cherripi

^ Whoa ceci you can carry a LOT with the naked flap!


----------



## Nat

Wow, it surely can fit a lot. Great pictures ceci, thanks for sharing.


----------



## xCHANELx

ceci said:


> *Would this count? My Purple Sari Jacket in my Naked flap.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently featured in http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/b...nel-modeling-pic-b-342033-88.html#post7964393
> 
> & should be updated in here soon - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/oh-what-a-colorful-scene-308768-5.html#post7512561 - My Monthly Naked Flap Decoration Challenge thread


 gorgeous match


----------



## logomad

Here's what'


----------



## logomad

Here's what's I managed to stash in my choco bar east west today:



Key pouch, tissue packet, wallet, lippie, comb and eyeliner


----------



## Nat

^ Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## posh

Today I´m using a coco chanel cabas GM and inside I have:

- kelly long black wallet 
- damier graphite brazza wallet
- damier cards wallet
- damier key wallet
- LV canvas necessaire
- gucci sunglasses
- damier agenda
- hermes togo notebook
- iphone prada case


----------



## snobbychick

Inside my PST, I use this for work everyday. I love how its the perfect size for my petite frame and how it can fit all my stuff 

















LV wallet
LV agenda
Makeup bag
Sunglasses
Glasses
Mobile
2x LV cles 1 for keys and the other coins
Ipod
Work pass
Environmental friendly chopsticks

Yes  it can fit more than it looks.


----------



## poptarts

SS08 Green Metallic Reissue 227
Wallet
Phone
Miracle pills 
Planner


----------



## cammy1

^nice! i love looking inside people Chanels


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

Poptarts, my miracle pills are Tylenol, which also travel with me


----------



## robertsn6534

snobbychick said:


> Inside my PST, I use this for work everyday. I love how its the perfect size for my petite frame and how it can fit all my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV wallet
> LV agenda
> Makeup bag
> Sunglasses
> Glasses
> Mobile
> 2x LV cles 1 for keys and the other coins
> Ipod
> Work pass
> Environmental friendly chopsticks
> 
> Yes  it can fit more than it looks.



wow you can fit quite a lot in the tote and you pack it in so neatly too! i only have a jumbo flap and i just place my wallet, phone and pawpaw ointment thats it haha i need a day bag i think


----------



## RoseMary

poptarts said:


> SS08 Green Metallic Reissue 227
> Wallet
> Phone
> *Miracle pills *
> Planner



??


----------



## poptarts

cindy520 said:


> Poptarts, my miracle pills are Tylenol, which also travel with me


 
Oh I know. My Aleve goes with me everywhere. I even have those mini packs that I stuff in different bags in advance, just in case I forget to take the bottle out when I change purses. 





RoseMary said:


> ??





RoseMary said:


>




They really are miracle pills. I tend to get really bad headaches, but thanks to those babies, I just take 2 and headache's gone in 20 minutes.


----------



## Nat

snobbychick said:


> Inside my PST, I use this for work everyday. I love how its the perfect size for my petite frame and how it can fit all my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  it can fit more than it looks.


 

 Definitely fits a lot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

I'm feeling a little bit nosy so I'm going to BUMP this thread in hopes that one of you will share with us


----------



## MissCrystal

bump !!! im feelig nosy today lol


----------



## fufu

Just took some pictures of items i put inside 9inch flap. (I use all these items for the 10inch flap too) 






These are the items that I put 
Top left: hello kitty box to put coins ( I rarely use this though) 
Top left 2nd: My house key
Top left 3rd: a pack of tissue
Top right: Ipod-nano

Middle are all the cards, 5 of them. 

Bottom: My small umbrella (without umbrella, I can't go out >_<)







The 9 inch red lambskin flap. I lined it with paper and store the bag inside a white t-shirt instead of chanel black dustbag. 
oops, accidentaly took my mum's arm. 






This is how i stuff my bag when unused (apologise for the bad lighting) 






Put my ezlink card at the back of the bag for easy access 






House card is slot inside the second compartment in the flap. 






I put the rest of the cards in the slot provided, and my house key too.
The umbrella is put inside (not in sleeping position) 
Pack of tissue is put at the back to minimise the bulging look.












the rest of items are put inside, hello kitty coin box and ipod nano.

I don't put hp inside, as I tend to check my hp very often. As doller notes are pieces of flat paper, can fold and slot inside the main comparment or the second comparment. Even can put together with the cards too.


----------



## italianlolita

Hi,
  Here is what in my Large Cambon today, sorry if the pics are too dark:

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f86/italianlolita/100_0648.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f86/italianlolita/100_0649.jpg

I have a black sequined scarf from Target, Coach leather gloves, white Coach agenda, Gold Miroir LV agenda, pink Nintendo DS, old Samsung phone, blue Prada nylon pouch with Ipod, Giorgio Armani sunglasses, brown Coach wallet with cash, white Coach mini skinny with cards, white LV multicolore pouchette with Mac Lipgloss, Smashbox lip liner in Smashing Chocolate, Bare Essentials Lipstick in Maple Syrup, Tide to Go pen, and Motrin.


----------



## luvchnl

*****  Love your red flap !!!  It's gorgeous!!!  I love the red color of Chanels vintage red lambskin flaps.  Thanks for posting & sharing the pictures



fufu said:


> Just took some pictures of items i put inside 9inch flap. (I use all these items for the 10inch flap too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the items that I put
> Top left: hello kitty box to put coins ( I rarely use this though)
> Top left 2nd: My house key
> Top left 3rd: a pack of tissue
> Top right: Ipod-nano
> 
> Middle are all the cards, 5 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9 inch red lambskin flap. I lined it with paper and store the bag inside a white t-shirt instead of chanel black dustbag.
> oops, accidentaly took my mum's arm.


----------



## Nat

Thanks for sharing, gals!


----------



## fufu

luvchnl: Thank you & welcome  I'm totally in love with vintage red lambskin too.


----------



## italianlolita

More people need to post their whats in their bags.  I love this thread.


----------



## RoseMary

i agree!


----------



## robbins65

i agree too, i'm so nosey!


----------



## sunbeamy

fufu, gorgeous flap!!

what inside my white caviar medium flap (Day)










Pink/beige Camelia lambskin flap that I bring out in the evening


----------



## mayflower

Thanks for sharing the pictures! love the cute camelia flap.


----------



## fufu

sunbeamy: Thanks for sharing the pictures, Droolz, always in love with your white caviar flap, you kept her so white and pristine.


----------



## soul2squeeze

Here's my beloved Caviar Jumbo, she's one of my favourite bags. I also really like LVs "small leather goods", they're practical and durable.


----------



## rhogiela

*sunbeamy:  *is that a gold wallet?  or a key holder??  it's beautiful!  and i love your red wallet too.  and your bag.  eeeek!  i  it all! 



sunbeamy said:


> fufu, gorgeous flap!!
> 
> what inside my white caviar medium flap (Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink/beige Camelia lambskin flap that I bring out in the evening


----------



## sunbeamy

mayflower, fufu : Thanks you!

soul2squeeze : Love your Jumbo flap! she is beautiful! 

rhogiela, Thanks you! yes, It's a key holder.


----------



## rhogiela

Okay ladies, here's my bag today:

1) Chanel Perfect Day Tote (Large)
2) Prada Zip Pouch that holds my external hard-drive
3) Hot Pink "Walker" mesh cosmetic bag (with tylenol, lipstick, mirror, bandaid, etc.)
4) Blackberry Bold.  Literally cannot live without it. 
5) Tonight was our anniversary (boyfriend and mine) so instead of my usual LV wallet, I put my reissue clutch in there instead so I could carry it to dinner instead.  
6) 2009 Day Planner

Voila!


----------



## cammy1

I love this thread and I wish more people would post cause I love being nosey and seeing whats inside beautiful Chanel bags.
*Rhogiela*, thanks for posting pics, I really like your reissue clutch- soo cute!


----------



## cammy1

Inside my navy jumbo;

Chanel make up bag
Keys
Dior glasses case
Umbrella
Ipod


----------



## **shoelover**

i so need to get myself together and get a chanel!...thanks every1 for sharing.


----------



## addisonshopper

bump


----------



## klassykdt

make-up bag
wallet
keys
phone
card case
change purse
gloves
sunglasses


----------



## cammy1

klassykdt- thanks for posting pics.


----------



## lipgloss1029

How much can you fit in a medium/large classic flap?

Contents:
lipgloss
mirror
Ipod mini
Paper fan (I am pregnant and am thus very hot (in all meanings of the word. )
Tissue paper
Keys
Brolly
Mobile phone
YSL short wallet
Pen
Eyebrow pencil











The bag after being stuffed.


----------



## Bri 333

^^ Thanks for posting. I am in the process of getting a medium flap and wasn't sure it could hold everything. Looks like I will be fine!


----------



## lipgloss1029

Glad to be of help.


----------



## kai_415

*Whoa! *I can't believe you can fit so much in your medium!  I don't think I can fit that much into my 227.  However... I don't tend to stuff my bags too much cause I don't want to stretch the leather.  But your flap still looks great!!  Ps: Is that an umbrella?  Congrats on the pregnancy too!  


lipgloss1029 said:


> How much can you fit in a medium/large classic flap?
> 
> Contents:
> lipgloss
> mirror
> Ipod mini
> Paper fan (I am pregnant and am thus very hot (in all meanings of the word. )
> Tissue paper
> Keys
> Brolly
> Mobile phone
> YSL short wallet
> Pen
> Eyebrow pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag after being stuffed.


----------



## sw0pp

My stuff for university today:


----------



## LOVELINDT

Bumping this up ~ ^^


----------



## highroller

lipgloss1029 said:


> How much can you fit in a medium/large classic flap?
> 
> Contents:
> lipgloss
> mirror
> Ipod mini
> Paper fan (I am pregnant and am thus very hot (in all meanings of the word. )
> Tissue paper
> Keys
> Brolly
> Mobile phone
> YSL short wallet
> Pen
> Eyebrow pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag after being stuffed.


 

Wow, you did good with this one!


----------



## meeowy

I can't believe you can pack that much in your m/l flap, *lipgloss1029*!  Wow!


----------



## Nat

sw0pp said:


> My stuff for university today:




Definitely fits a lot!


----------



## karrey

Bump
This is a helpful thread, ladies keep the picture coming.


----------



## cherrycreek

TSindy said:


> Here is what I have in my Petit Shopper:


 where did u get yr petit shopper ?? i hv not seen it before, is it a seasonal item ?? very nice and practical bag indeed !


----------



## Dancedancedance

*Lipgloss1029* - whoa! This could be the contents of my bag - plus I just love  the silver colour of your YSL wallet and your flap!!  Very helpful pic and total eye-candy!! 

This thread is just awesome!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## jennot

Brown Bubble Quilt Bowler. Definitely not at full capacity, otherwise it'd be too heavy


----------



## snobbychick

LV wallet
LV cles
mobile phone
iPod
Lip balm

I dont carry much these days


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Bumping..


----------



## RoseMary

snobbychick: gorgeous!


----------



## Nat

Thanks for sharing, gals! Love your classic wallet, *jennot*!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I never knew there was a thread like this! So exciting!


----------



## Celia_Hish

thanks for sharing.....keep the pics coming, love to see them!!~


----------



## makeupmama

yay! i love this thread. was wondering where it went. will be posting my pics soon


----------



## misschanel28

bump


----------



## misschanel28

I had to post on this thread. I find it so interesting!!! 

Here's my Chanel today - it's a small and I'm surprised at how much I can fit in it!

Dior glasses
Coach wallet
Eye drops
Cell
Cuticle Pen
Chapstick
Hand cream
USB key


----------



## Purrrfect

This is a great thread...when I have my camera, it seems I have the wrong bag (non Chanel) with me for the day....one day I will get it together and posts some pics...until then I will just peak into the bags posted.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

this thread should be a sticky


----------



## misschanel28

^ I agree!!!


----------



## kai_415

^I agree as well!


----------



## declaredbeauty

bump! Can we sticky this pretty please!?!


----------



## devilangel

just got my vinyl cabas! using this as my diaper bag...

and what's inside... my WOC, a bag of spare clothes for my DH, a bag full of diapers & wipes, my makeup bag, and a lot more..


----------



## gucci lover

^^so cute... i  the cabas!


----------



## bag-gal-licious

hey all you lovely ladies, i have been a fan of this site for ages ..regular visitor.. and i have just become a member today !! 

love love love this thread


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

welcome aboard,*bag*


----------



## betty*00

It's amazing how much you can fit into a purse hey? lol!!


----------



## Nat

bag-gal-licious said:


> hey all you lovely ladies, i have been a fan of this site for ages ..regular visitor.. and i have just become a member today !!
> 
> love love love this thread



Ah, that's great to hear! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bag-gal-licious

Im sure i will...


----------



## chaneladdict84

My P09 surpique... fits TONS of stuff! This was on a lighter day, when i wasnt carrying my macbook in it.


----------



## Nat

Wow, it certainly fits a LOT! Thanks for sharing. Is there any room left for other stuff when you put your Mac Book in it?


----------



## haute_brands

Great that this thread is now a sticky!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

hooray it is a sticky now thank you


----------



## Nat

You're welcome, gals! I meant to do this sooner, but it somehow slipped my mind.


----------



## valentine1415

Loads of things in my CC... I just can't go out without them =P


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Valentine, what size is your flap bag?


----------



## dani_twotwo

ahah, i see ur a hello kitty fan! niiicccee. lol.
luv ur chanel bag btw


----------



## dani_twotwo

Oh, thats a cute bag!! how much $$? 
lol @ you getting caught though



butterfliie said:


> Literally took this photo at work two minutes ago and I got caught red-handed :shame: Thankfully my colleague didn't ask, she just gave me a puzzled look...


----------



## valentine1415

CaliforniaGal said:


> Valentine, what size is your flap bag?


 
Mine is Jumbo one


----------



## sunbeamy

09 Matte bronze reissue in 226
I don't carry much....those are usual things I carry in my bag


----------



## NumeroCinque

this topic is so lovely! I love all those bags!


----------



## Souzie

sunbeamy said:


> 09 Matte bronze reissue in 226
> I don't carry much....those are usual things I carry in my bag



Sunbeamy, I really like that gold key holder/coin purse.  I've been eyeing that lately.  Does it hold alot?


----------



## sunbeamy

xsouzie, yes. I find it very useful and it hold quite abit.


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks hun!


----------



## cynthia111

Here is whats in my jumbo today. thanks for looking!


----------



## penelope tree

very nice *sunbeamy*


----------



## ~cat~

Love this post so much.
You guys are very neat and organized


----------



## sophietheen

butterfliie said:


> Literally took this photo at work two minutes ago and I got caught red-handed :shame:  Thankfully my colleague didn't ask, she just gave me a puzzled look...



oh this bag can fit a4 size inside! wut's the model can u tell me?!


----------



## michelle25

Here's mine  

I really stuff my bag! Contents: Long wallet, coin purse, powder, lipgloss, my favourite mikimoto pen that i slot in the compartment, car keys and my iphone. which i used to take the pictures. and of course sanitizer to combat H1N1.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Michelle*...really nniiicceee


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute bags & pics everyone!


----------



## cancyl

Hi chaneladdict84, I love your bag..may I know where did you get it? And if you can share the bag code e.g. AAxxxxxx so I can quote that number when I talk to the boutique.


----------



## sophietheen

no one has updated since a while now!


----------



## pws22

OH? dont be sad.. hehehehe...

There you go... a pic of what is in my chanel bag 






- handcream
-sunglasses
-face moisturizer
-lip stick
-lip gloss
-perfume
-iphone 3GS
-prada cosmetic case for the (uncomfortable days in every single month)
-Lv international wallet
-Lv Cosmetic bag for blusher, eye drop, cotton buds, toothpick holder, pills

I tend to chuck in a scarf down the bottom too so the bag looks fuller~~ doesnt look that nice when the bag is flat.. heheheheh


----------



## mawazi1010

Loved ur chanel


----------



## michelle25

Pws22: very nice!


----------



## beastofthefields

Yeap, thanks for making this a sticky.


----------



## rainrowan

What fits in a vintage double sided flap (12" size). 

Chanel makeup  
Soft Touch e/s in Cinnamon and Luna blush (highlighter)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^nnniiiccceee


----------



## Malinda

Hi.  This is my first picture for this thread.  Inside my Red Square tote, is my Embossed Camellia wallet, keys, cell phone, agenda paper and my new HP netbook that measures 10" x 7" x 1.5".  It will even fit into a jumbo!

The total weight is about 4.5 lbs.  I'm  probably not going to carry the netbook in this bag since the bottom is not structured. I think a caviar bag or a more structured lambskin or deerskin bag would do.


----------



## bcbggirl

^ aww, so cute, I LOVE the camellia wallet and hello kitty key!


----------



## sophietheen

so many girls have so many hello kitty's cutest things! i wan em too when i get a GST! lolz! nice picture girls! i especially loved the first picture - the CABAs


----------



## sophietheen

.


----------



## mave

what i have in my double stitch bowler today 
- long wallet
- mobile
- makeup pouch - blusher, lipstick, eyelash curler, eyeshadow, lipliner, mascara, eyeliner, lip balm - everything!
- keys
- brolly 
- yoga top and pants!


----------



## katelin

Girls which is cuter? A GST or a medallion tote?
I am going to get one, I want to carry it very often ... very tough choice...


----------



## theknees

hey babes, im just wondering, do you guys line the inside of your classic flaps when using it? i just got mine and im so afraid of scratching the inside! i saw somewhere someone had put some sort of lining inside to prevent scratching her bag!


----------



## djrr

Hello gals, I'm waiting for my friend to come pick me up to go shopping, so while I'm waiting for her, here's what's in my Chanel today. 

- 09 Jumbo Cavier with GHW (1st time taking her out!!)
- 08 Camellia embossed wallet 
- Prada jacquard cosmetic case
- Club Manaco faux zebra fur agenda 
- Nokia cell phone + Prada heart charm 
- Leica D-lux 4 digital camera + case
- Mints 

That's it!!


----------



## yeliab

*djrr*, a Leica digital camera, eh??!!     Is that heavy?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*djrr*,love your gear


----------



## djrr

*yeliab* Well...it's heavier than the other compact DCs out there, but it takes good quality photos...and compare to my dslr I think it's not that heavy at all. So I guess it's a trade off between quality and weight. 
*DeeDeeDelovely* Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

I *LOVE* your prada make up bag! It is gorgeous!



djrr said:


>


----------



## ladysarah

djrr said:


> Hello gals, I'm waiting for my friend to come pick me up to go shopping, so while I'm waiting for her, here's what's in my Chanel today.
> 
> - 09 Jumbo Cavier with GHW (1st time taking her out!!)
> - 08 Camellia embossed wallet
> - Prada jacquard cosmetic case
> - Club Manaco faux zebra fur agenda
> - Nokia cell phone + Prada heart charm
> - Leica D-lux 4 digital camera + case
> - Mints
> 
> That's it!!



very impressed with your organization & self restraint. I'd post a photo of the contents  of mine but actually its just too disgusting...embarassed about it. Mu husband calls it 'the black hole of calcutta'


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love your "camelia wallet"  that's lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love your camelia wallet.. enjoy


----------



## theknees

i amazed how you managed to squeeze all that in your Jumbo without it being too heavy *djrr*! 

and some pics with the Leica pleaseeee?


----------



## citygirldiva

lovely pic, want one so bad.


----------



## citygirldiva

Mick, love your purse and goodies.


----------



## kkukklla

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.



Very neat!!! I like it!!!!


----------



## busy634

greatbag84 said:


> butterfliie, i love your bag and hope it will be my next purchase. i'd love to see you carrying the bag to figure out how it looks. thanks




love your bag..what do you call this style?


----------



## busy634

hi, love your bag.. what do you this style?


----------



## PANda_USC

This was my Chanel *Violet* 2006 Jumbo w/ Silver Hardware a couple of days ago when I was visiting some sorority sisters in Palo Alto.

*LV Make-up bag
*LV Multicolor Monogram Card Keychain from when I was in high school(as you can tell, very tanned, and loved, heh)
*Gucci Sunglasses Case
*Zebra pen somewhere hidden in the photo
*Blackberry
*Nintendo DSi in Black Matte (yes, I am a big time gamer)
*Car keys
*Work Keys
**my favorite"Poop Ninja" Keychain!*


----------



## kkukklla

this is my small tweed Chanel


----------



## kkukklla

http://s47.radikal.ru/i115/0910/99/4a262cae21da.jpg


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^oh I love it!


----------



## kkukklla

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^oh I love it!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ceci

Lovely! Even the long wallet fit into your small flap!!! 
Maybe I should try the long wallet, which I've never owned one before!


----------



## ceci

*Here's the Karl tote inside the Chanel naked flap :greengrin:*


----------



## PANda_USC

*ceci*, I love how you make that clear flap work with anything! Dif scarves inside etc etc


----------



## NumeroCinque

PANda_USC said:


> This was my Chanel *Violet* 2006 Jumbo w/ Silver Hardware a couple of days ago when I was visiting some sorority sisters in Palo Alto.
> 
> *LV Make-up bag
> *LV Multicolor Monogram Card Keychain from when I was in high school(as you can tell, very tanned, and loved, heh)
> *Gucci Sunglasses Case
> *Zebra pen somewhere hidden in the photo
> *Blackberry
> *Nintendo DSi in Black Matte (yes, I am a big time gamer)
> *Car keys
> *Work Keys
> **my favorite"Poop Ninja" Keychain!*


 

WHAT A NICE BAG  

I have no words for it!
Love it


----------



## kkukklla

ceci said:


> Lovely! Even the long wallet fit into your small flap!!!
> Maybe I should try the long wallet, which I've never owned one before!
> 
> s47.radikal.ru/i115/0919/4a262cae21da.jpg



Thank you!
Yes, long wallet fits there with no problem!


----------



## PANda_USC

*numerocinque*, thank you!! I love the shade of purple too, ^_^


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ceci*,ya know I love it,right? Perhaps I am biased


----------



## kkukklla

My black Chanel feets a lot of stuff. Even more then I have in it now!!!

1. Burberry make up clutch
2. Jo Malone parfume
3. Cell phone
4. Keys
5. Wallet
6. Pucci make up


----------



## petitechouchou

Beautiful KK!


----------



## catchygin

my car key, my Framboise french purse (though it looks orange in the photo),
my phone and my poudre douce = ))


----------



## ayla

OMG *Ceci* !!! Where is that Karl tote from ?! It's adorable !


----------



## kkukklla

petitechouchou said:


> Beautiful KK!



thank you


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*catch*, love the bag and the gear


----------



## babyontheway

What a great idea- I love it



ceci said:


> *Here's the Karl tote inside the Chanel naked flap :greengrin:*


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

My new Caviar Jumbo Flap! Using it for the first time today! 

What's inside:

Chanel Caviar Long Wallet

Prada Cosmetics Pouch

LV Key and Change Holder

Nokia E71 Cell phone

Motorola Rzr V9 Cell Phone (Not in picture, forgot to take it out! )


----------



## PANda_USC

*sarahsheilarae*,ahh, don't you love how much the Jumbos can hold? I bet you could have fit a planner in there too, hehe. Congrats again!!!! I love how everything in the purse coordinates!


----------



## ceci

Thanks all...planning to carrying the Karl tote with my naked flap inside when going to the airport later....then I know my flap will be safe going through the X-ray ...then I will carry my naked flap with the Karl tote inside when I get off the plane 





ayla said:


> OMG *Ceci* !!! Where is that Karl tote from ?! It's adorable !



:salute: *ayla* haven't seen you around this sub-forum for a while! 

About the Karl tote, here's the thread *Nat* started earlier around July.
I hope you still be able to get it. They can ship by USPS - &  you will be avoid duty & taxes from Cdn custom.

Karl's Got A Brand New Bag: LE Tribute Canvas Tote


----------



## UFC

ceci: fabulous chanel bag and tote: great idea.


----------



## kkukklla

SarahSheilaRae said:


> My new Caviar Jumbo Flap! Using it for the first time today!
> 
> What's inside:
> 
> Chanel Caviar Long Wallet
> 
> Prada Cosmetics Pouch
> 
> LV Key and Change Holder
> 
> Nokia E71 Cell phone
> 
> Motorola Rzr V9 Cell Phone (Not in picture, forgot to take it out! )


SarahSheilaRae love it!!!


----------



## Cari284

I love everyone's insides!


----------



## UFC

*sarahsheilarae*: wow thanks. I had no idea the jumbo could fit so much in/


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Sarah*, wow that fits alot


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

PANda_USC said:


> *sarahsheilarae*,ahh, don't you love how much the Jumbos can hold? I bet you could have fit a planner in there too, hehe. Congrats again!!!! I love how everything in the purse coordinates!



PANda yes I totally agree! I just love how much it can hold and to my surprise I was able to sneak in my Gucci shades too! I think you have a similar Gucci case like mine. Great tastes think alike? Does that make any sense?  Btw I totally love your purple flap! It's delish! Is it a medium or large?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

kkukklla said:


> SarahSheilaRae love it!!!



Thanks babes!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

kkukklla said:


> http://s47.radikal.ru/i115/0910/99/4a262cae21da.jpg



o...that's a beauty KK!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

UFC said:


> *sarahsheilarae*: wow thanks. I had no idea the jumbo could fit so much in/



LOL...I didn't think it could either UFC. Am so tempted to try sneaking my planner in there too!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Sarah*, wow that fits alot




*Dee*, I am amazed too. Maybe if I might just have a teeny weeny bit of space left, might try squeezing my scarf in. Gosh I'm so greedy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sarahsheilarare*, my purple flap is a JUMBOOOOOO princess!!! And yes, great fashionstas do think alike!! We do have the same Gucci sunglasses case..it's so hugeeee but it fits all snug in the Jumbo. ^_^


----------



## kkukklla

SarahSheilaRae said:


> o...that's a beauty KK!



Thank you!!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

PANda_USC said:


> *sarahsheilarare*, my purple flap is a JUMBOOOOOO princess!!! And yes, great fashionstas do think alike!! We do have the same Gucci sunglasses case..it's so hugeeee but it fits all snug in the Jumbo. ^_^




PANda, your purple flap is TDF! I love purple too and I'm drooling over yours! Too bad the Chanel boutique in Singapore doesn't have it. They always bring the safe drab colours! :o(


----------



## PANda_USC

*sarahsheiliarare*, haha, you should sign a petition and demand more *pops* of color!! And I like your sig, "what's next?" Isn't that always the question running through every fashionista's mind?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

PANda_USC said:


> *sarahsheiliarare*, haha, you should sign a petition and demand more *pops* of color!! And I like your sig, "what's next?" Isn't that always the question running through every fashionista's mind?



*PANda*, they do bring in a variety of colors but mostly are seasonal items and are highly sought after! Before I got my Black Jumbo Flap, I had put my name down for the red flap, but the waiting list was incredibly LONG, I gave up and decided to settle for the black instead!

Haha I know what's next for me, but question is, what's next for you babe? Are you mainly a Chanel fan?


----------



## PANda_USC

*sarahsheilarare*, I am a Chanel girl..but haha, you'll see me scoping out the Hermes forum and drooling over the ladies' birkins and kellys too.  When I'm 25, first Birkin! ::Crosses fingers:: ^_^. And in the *cyclamen* color!

Oh, and the red is fabuloussss....darn long waitlists!


----------



## FancyDancy

It is so nice seeing Chanel handbags with LV wallets to back it up with, dont shoot me but i think chanel wallets are too plain =X


----------



## Jaded81

I am constantly amazed as to how much you ladies fit in your bags!!! Mine is always relatively empty... terrified of my bag getting out of shape from overstuffing!!!


----------



## Jaded81

*Ayla*: Your avatar is sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

PANda_USC said:


> *sarahsheilarare*, I am a Chanel girl..but haha, you'll see me scoping out the Hermes forum and drooling over the ladies' birkins and kellys too.  When I'm 25, first Birkin! ::Crosses fingers:: ^_^. And in the *cyclamen* color!
> 
> Oh, and the red is fabuloussss....darn long waitlists!



*PANda*...damn you've got good taste  although I can't quite fancy myself being a Hermes kinda chick 

I am hoping my next purchase would be the Chloe paraty in python...but the prices over here is so damn steep! 

Wonder if boyfie would allow a shopping spree during my birthday in Paris... 

 la la!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

FancyDancy said:


> It is so nice seeing Chanel handbags with LV wallets to back it up with, dont shoot me but i think chanel wallets are too plain =X




LOL!


----------



## cookie87

i''m not sure where to post this... but need help from those who has got the GST ... 
will the 4 bottom corners "wrinkle/crumple" overtime? 
although is caviar.. we still need to take care of the bag right ?


----------



## Jaded81

My Red Jumbo!


----------



## Jaded81

And there is still tonnes of space left!


----------



## Jaded81

You should just start a thread in the general section 




wanxia said:


> i''m not sure where to post this... but need help from those who has got the GST ...
> will the 4 bottom corners "wrinkle/crumple" overtime?
> although is caviar.. we still need to take care of the bag right ?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Jaded81 said:


> My Red Jumbo!



o a fellow Singaporean with excellent taste! 

Gorgeous jumbo... I  the color!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks my dear! I love her very very much!



SarahSheilaRae said:


> o a fellow Singaporean with excellent taste!
> 
> Gorgeous jumbo... I  the color!


----------



## lolakitten

Gorgeous bag!! But...  your sunglasses need a case!



Jaded81 said:


> My Red Jumbo!


----------



## bagcat

My taupe classic flap can carry my prada gauffre wallet, YSL key case (bought specifically so that I don't scratch the interior of my chanel bags) , nokia cellphone, chanel compact & lipstick. I just realized what a nice color combo my 3 leather items make that I also took a picture of just them!


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

bagcat said:


> My taupe classic flap can carry my prada gauffre wallet, YSL key case (bought specifically so that I don't scratch the interior of my chanel bags) , nokia cellphone, chanel compact & lipstick. I just realized what a nice color combo my 3 leather items make that I also took a picture of just them!




*bagcat*... FIRSTLY... I  your taupe classic flap  and ohmygosh I die! I just love your YSL key case and Prada gauffre wallet!!  Before I got my Chanel wallet, I was considering a similar Prada gauffre but in a metallic silver-ish color! 

And I'm a huge fan of YSL too! Would have gotten the same keycase, but bought the LV Key and change holder because it's the only key pouch that can fit my all my keys (I have a million of them )  and additional cards, so decided to pass up on it.

Ah well guess the only thing we have in common (apart from similar great tastes  ) is the same cell phone!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*bagcat*, I love everything


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! But I lost the Marcs Jacob case long time ago!




lolakitten said:


> Gorgeous bag!! But...  your sunglasses need a case!


----------



## domreo

Jaded81 said:


> My Red Jumbo!



nice! judging from your ciggies, fellow singaporean? haha


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! 

Yea.. heheh bad habit 



domreo said:


> nice! judging from your ciggies, fellow singaporean? haha


----------



## Cari284

bagcat said:


> My taupe classic flap can carry my prada gauffre wallet, YSL key case (bought specifically so that I don't scratch the interior of my chanel bags) , nokia cellphone, chanel compact & lipstick. I just realized what a nice color combo my 3 leather items make that I also took a picture of just them!



I love love love everything in your purse. And I'm so in love with the colour of your flap, I love beige.


----------



## cookie87

bagcat said:


> My taupe classic flap can carry my prada gauffre wallet, YSL key case (bought specifically so that I don't scratch the interior of my chanel bags) , nokia cellphone, chanel compact & lipstick. I just realized what a nice color combo my 3 leather items make that I also took a picture of just them!


 
hi, is ur flap a jumbo or medium one ?


----------



## Jaded81

Looks like a medium 



wanxia said:


> hi, is ur flap a jumbo or medium one ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, gorgeous red jumbo,^_^! And you fit your umbrella in it too, hehe


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks *G*!




PANda_USC said:


> *A*, gorgeous red jumbo,^_^! And you fit your umbrella in it too, hehe


----------



## bagcat

wanxia said:


> hi, is ur flap a jumbo or medium one ?



My flap is a medium. BTW, thanks to everyone for their lovely comments--it  inspired to take more pics of my bag....


----------



## PANda_USC

*bagcat*, ahh, love how you formed a heart with the chain! I may have to borrow that for pics of my bags, ^_^


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

PANda_USC said:


> *bagcat*, ahh, love how you formed a heart with the chain! I may have to borrow that for pics of my bags, ^_^



*PANda*...it's nice isn't it? I tried doing it with mine, but ended up looking kinda 'off'


----------



## bagcat

Panda and SSR, I figured, since I absolutely  my bag, might as well form a heart using the chain!


----------



## Jaded81

That is so cute! The way you formed the heart with your chain 



bagcat said:


> My flap is a medium. BTW, thanks to everyone for their lovely comments--it  inspired to take more pics of my bag....


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

bagcat said:


> Panda and SSR, I figured, since I absolutely  my bag, might as well form a heart using the chain!



*bagcat* Good way to show your love babe!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bagcat*, a true inspiration, hehe! My fave symbol other than the lotus is the heart... :: snatches bagcat's idea::


----------



## bagcat

Panda, you can borrow my idea anytime!


----------



## cookie87

jus wondering.. for those who puts umbrella in ur flaps.... 

and if it rains... and u used ur umbrella... how do u keep the umbrella?


----------



## Jaded81

I just carry the umbrella after... not going to risk wetting my flap!!!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded81* : HAHA! let's say .. IF... u are only on ur way out to shopping... then it rains and u need to use ur umbrella.. u gonna carry ur umbrella when u shopping?


----------



## Jaded81

YES!!!! Protect the bag at all costs!!!


----------



## asmellycow

put the umbrella in a plastic big. when it rains, wrap a plastic bag around your bag!! always carry plastic bags!


----------



## Jaded81

Hahah I thought I was the only mad one to use a plastic bag to cover my bag when it rains heeheheh


----------



## cookie87

GOSH!! u all really bring around plastic bag out? den if rain .. put ur flap into the plastic bag? OMG!


----------



## asmellycow

don't worry, you're not alone!!


----------



## Jaded81

hahah no... but am starting to think I should!!



wanxia said:


> GOSH!! u all really bring around plastic bag out? den if rain .. put ur flap into the plastic bag? OMG!


----------



## Jaded81

asmellycow said:


> don't worry, you're not alone!!


----------



## bagcat

asmellycow said:


> don't worry, you're not alone!!



one time I got caught in a sudden downpour while wearing my lambskin jumbo, was I glad I had a plastic bag, which i used to protect my bag!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bagcat*, ahh, you have my *green* jumbo on your wish list, ^_^! Are you trying to catch all the colors of the rainbow too?


----------



## LoveGame

Does anyone have a pic of their bags in the plasic bags? LOL I just can't seem to picture it in my head. Btw it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## bagcat

PANda_USC said:


> *bagcat*, ahh, you have my *green* jumbo on your wish list, ^_^! Are you trying to catch all the colors of the rainbow too?



Panda, I started to wish for the dark green jumbo after I saw your bag, but I will probably not collect all the "colors of the rainbow"!


----------



## Jaded81

Hahhaha Just grab any old plastic bag from the supermarket, put your Chanel in, then tie the bag.... VOILA! hehehe



LoveGame said:


> Does anyone have a pic of their bags in the plasic bags? LOL I just can't seem to picture it in my head. Btw it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*A*, lmao, that is exactly how I thought it was done..there's no other way to do it..you cant wear the Chanel in the rain even if the bag is covered because the straps would be exposed

*bagcat*, aww...I'm sure you will be able to collect every color your heart it set on...every Chanel resurfaces on eBay eventually, ^_^.


----------



## Jaded81

Exactly!


----------



## LoveGame

Oh I see, I forgot about the straps now it makes sense lol.


----------



## Jaded81




----------



## valnsw

This is what I managed to fit in my newly arrived red caviar medium today.

Think I may need to work on the wallet and use a smaller one...


----------



## PANda_USC

*valnsw*, what a variety of designers coming together in your Chanel, ^_^. Oy..I can imagine your wallet would be a piggy and take up most of the purse...: P


----------



## valnsw

PANda_USC said:


> *valnsw*, what a variety of designers coming together in your Chanel, ^_^. Oy..I can imagine your wallet would be a piggy and take up most of the purse...: P



Yup the wallet will take up most of the bag. Actually the wallet is a Mothers' Day gift bought for my mum many yrs ago when I started working. She didn't use it at all so instead of it being a white elephant I used it. Looks like I may have to use a smaller wallet like my classic Kate spade Noel or look for something else *grins*


----------



## Jaded81

I had that OMG moment when I saw your bag!! Not as if I have never seen it before but for some reason with yours.... heheh Now I am wondering if maybe I should have gotten a medium instead of a jumbo 09 REd!! GACK!




valnsw said:


> This is what I managed to fit in my newly arrived red caviar medium today.
> 
> Think I may need to work on the wallet and use a smaller one...


----------



## asmellycow

.


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

*LOL Jaded81*! It was raining heavily just now when I left my office. Was using the flap today and no umbrella. Was too lazy to go back up, so guess what I did?

Tucked my baby under my top and ran all the way to the parking lot!! I don't care that there was possibly a million shocked people around me, but my baby has to be protected! 

Lesson learnt, I'm keeping a plastic bag in there next time haha! 



Jaded81 said:


> Hahhaha Just grab any old plastic bag from the supermarket, put your Chanel in, then tie the bag.... VOILA! hehehe


----------



## cookie87

*sarahsheilarae* : HAHA! WOW! wad if u were wearing a dress or a top which was very fitting ?  hahaha  anyway... ur flap is a lambskin ?


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Hahaha *wanxia*! if I'm wearing a dress or a tight fitting top, i'll have no choice but to drag my lazy ass back to the office to get an umbrella! :greengrin:

My flap is caviar. I am so scared to own lambskin cuz I know my heart will be very pain if there's any scratches on it!  



wanxia said:


> *sarahsheilarae* : HAHA! WOW! wad if u were wearing a dress or a top which was very fitting ?  hahaha  anyway... ur flap is a lambskin ?


----------



## cookie87

but my friend tell me not to worry so much abt caviar.. dun need to baby it... cos the "bumps" on it is "water resistent" .. HAHA! 

but then... i still bought the applegarde rain&stain repellent !! LOL


----------



## SarahSheilaRae

Hahaha! Nothing wrong to protect  our 'investment' right? Yup that's the reason why I got caviar...cuz I don't want to baby it too much and also personally prefer caviar than lambskin...

feel that lambskin too fragile for my liking.... 



wanxia said:


> but my friend tell me not to worry so much abt caviar.. dun need to baby it... cos the "bumps" on it is "water resistent" .. HAHA!
> 
> but then... i still bought the applegarde rain&stain repellent !! LOL


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, a reminder that this isn't the chat thread 
If we can't stay on topic we'll need to close this.

:back2topic:


----------



## lingli

in my bag!

-LV purse
-Marc by Marc Jacobs small pouch to keep all my point cards/membership
-Hello Kitty key chain!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lingli*, I like the bobbles(hello kitty accessories?) on your straps!! So cute!


----------



## Jaded81

Not usually a fan of hello kitty but it is soooooo cute on your bag!!!




lingli said:


> in my bag!
> 
> -LV purse
> -Marc by Marc Jacobs small pouch to keep all my point cards/membership
> -Hello Kitty key chain!


----------



## Cari284

In my brand new love today 

















_Hot pink Estée Lauder case, Marc Jacobs mirror and keychain, Chanel lipstick, hand sanitizer, Dolce & Gabbana case and DKNY wallet._


----------



## PANda_USC

*Cari*, glad to see your putting your new bag to use!! ^_^. Cute MJ compact too! I'm a sucker for hearts


----------



## Sophia.

Cari I have the same MJ Keyring as you !! Hahaha. I bought 4 different colours so when one wears out I'm onto the next!


----------



## lolakitten

Not much in mine today (weekend) - I'm still trying to find a key wallet I like (I want that YSL Ymail one!!) so no keys...


----------



## asmellycow

^ your bag is really empty!! i get all insecure when i see a bag so empty.


----------



## declaredbeauty

lolakitten said:


> Not much in mine today (weekend) - I'm still trying to find a key wallet I like (I want that YSL Ymail one!!) so no keys...




I love a simple bag.


----------



## kewave

All in a 227!
- Bag Insert
- Big Patent Chanel Wallet
- Huge Gucci Sunglasses
- 2 bunches of keys
- Tissue paper
- Chewing gums
- Lip gloss
- Concealer
- Lipstick
- 2 ID tags
- Pen
- Bag hook/mirror


----------



## PANda_USC

*kewave*, Gucci sunglasses? I like your style! Hehe..do you make whoever is sitting in shotgun hold your bag too? Is that your DD? ^_^ And a bag insert?! That's the 1st time I've heard of anything! So does it make the contents of the flap easier to sort?


----------



## Cari284

*PANda_USC*, thank you  Yes, it's really adorable!

*Sophia.*, haha they are really great and that's quite smart 

*lolakitten*, wow, you got so little stuff in there, I'm impressed!

*kewave*, I love the grey colour.


----------



## cookie87

*G*, the bag insert is very "trendy" over here! got all sorts of sizes and designs and colors.. and yes.. it is actually called bag organizer(organise stuffs in ur bags).. hehe!
but... i have not seen such a small one until now.... @_@ i wonder where *Kewave* got hers..


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh lovely!! LOVE the MJ mirror and keychain!!1 SOOO cute!



Cari284 said:


> In my brand new love today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hot pink Estée Lauder case, Marc Jacobs mirror and keychain, Chanel lipstick, hand sanitizer, Dolce & Gabbana case and DKNY wallet._


----------



## Jaded81

I am not a fan of GUCCI but your wallet is really nice!!



lolakitten said:


> Not much in mine today (weekend) - I'm still trying to find a key wallet I like (I want that YSL Ymail one!!) so no keys...


----------



## kewave

PANda_USC said:


> *kewave*, Gucci sunglasses? I like your style! Hehe..do you make whoever is sitting in shotgun hold your bag too? Is that your DD? ^_^ And a bag insert?! That's the 1st time I've heard of anything! So does it make the contents of the flap easier to sort?


 
Lols! I know someone carries her big sunnies in her *PURPLE* jumbo too....
I'm such a bad mum, my DD feels neglected these days as I am mostly taking photos of my bag babies rather than my human babies 
Have to appease her by allowing her in the "background", my older son can handle my divided attention better as he sometimes helped me take modeling pics  
Anyway, maybe just 1 more bag to go and I will be done for a loonng while 
The bag inserts/organizers come in various sizes. It helps me to find my contents easier, especially on bigger tote.


----------



## Jaded81

Wow you def maximize all the available space!!




kewave said:


> All in a 227!
> - Bag Insert
> - Big Patent Chanel Wallet
> - Huge Gucci Sunglasses
> - 2 bunches of keys
> - Tissue paper
> - Chewing gums
> - Lip gloss
> - Concealer
> - Lipstick
> - 2 ID tags
> - Pen
> - Bag hook/mirror


----------



## Cari284

*Jaded81*, thank you


----------



## arztin

*kewave*: I love your darling child carrying your Chanel around the neck! So adorable.
*cari284* Your black chanel caviar tote is to die for!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Jaded81 said:


> I am not a fan of GUCCI but your wallet is really nice!!



Thanks  I've since become very dissapointed in Gucci, but I still love that wallet - it's so old now!


----------



## bekahashlea

I LOVE it! I'm semi new to Chanel and really want to get a bag....can I ask how much this one was? Thanks!!



Cari284 said:


> In my brand new love today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hot pink Estée Lauder case, Marc Jacobs mirror and keychain, Chanel lipstick, hand sanitizer, Dolce & Gabbana case and DKNY wallet._


----------



## Cari284

*bekahashlea*, I don't know exactly since it was my birthday present, but I've heard it's around 2250 usd or something like that..


----------



## bekahashlea

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cari284 said:


> In my brand new love today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hot pink Estée Lauder case, Marc Jacobs mirror and keychain, Chanel lipstick, hand sanitizer, Dolce & Gabbana case and DKNY wallet._


----------



## Cari284

*arztin* and *DeeDeeDelovely*, thank you so much


----------



## flashy.stems

bagcat said:


> My taupe classic flap can carry my prada gauffre wallet, YSL key case (bought specifically so that I don't scratch the interior of my chanel bags) , nokia cellphone, chanel compact & lipstick. I just realized what a nice color combo my 3 leather items make that I also took a picture of just them!



oh my goodness.. i need your YSL key case.. where can i get one?!?


----------



## valnsw

This is what went into my black medium flap today. Took out my iphone to take a pic of it.


----------



## posh

if you want to see more photos please go to:

http://birkinboy.blogspot.com


----------



## PANda_USC

*posh*, WOW, even the contents of your black tweed flap match the bag! Fabulous!


----------



## Cari284

*posh*, love all of your pictures, including the Hermés ones


----------



## X0X0

Posh thank you for sharing. Wow your beautiful black Chanel tweed can hold so much!


----------



## HoyaLV

My new Jumbo Caviar Flap SHW can hold so much! 
This is what I usually carry in my bag but I can stuff so much more in there:  medium sized Burberry umbrella, packed to the max LeSportsac make up bag, Chanel long wallet, LV small coin purse. I especially love how my super long wallet fits perfectly in the zipped pocket so that it's hidden.


----------



## Cari284

^ Looks great and makes me want the Jumbo even more..


----------



## petitechouchou

HoyaLV, thanks for sharing and I'm loving the jumbo with SHW!!!


----------



## X0X0

HoyaLV you can even pack an umbrella in your JUMBO! WOW!


----------



## littlemunchkinx

sophia618 said:


> ^^^ thank you!!!!
> 
> i'm posting the same pics again......sorry!!!!!!
> .....here is a copy from my own thred....!!!!!
> 
> i have auth card and booklet thingie....cuz this bag just came to me yesterday!!! lol i keep my camera in my LV cig case....i never leave the house without it~~~!
> and i have to have 2 sets of car keys (one for my car and DH's)
> 
> but if i take daiper and wipes out, i can put my original kitty mirror in there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way, i can even change my wallet to longer one....diaper takes a lot of room.....my poor new flap, taking abuse already --- i stuff my bags to max!



I love your red chanel wallet! Is that part of the classic range?


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> In my brand new love today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hot pink Estée Lauder case, Marc Jacobs mirror and keychain, Chanel lipstick, hand sanitizer, Dolce & Gabbana case and DKNY wallet._


 
love it!


----------



## Nikkijem

Bravo littlemunchkinx!
So well organized! I am always have a mess in my bags((


----------



## Cari284

*gnourtmat*, thank you so much


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari, I love your bag and all the contents inside! Where did you find the Marc Jacobs mirror?


----------



## Cari284

shopmagnet said:


> Cari, I love your bag and all the contents inside! Where did you find the Marc Jacobs mirror?



Thank you  I bought it from the Marc by Marc Jacobs store in New York.


----------



## shopmagnet

> Thank you  I bought it from the Marc by Marc Jacobs store in New York.



Cute! I am saving up for the chanel shopper, like yours.. I hope i find that mirror to put in it, it is the cutest mirror i have ever seen!


----------



## Cari284

Thank you so much  And good luck to you!


----------



## shopmagnet

Thanks


----------



## shockboogie

Not much in my 10CRed M/L today:
iPhone, LV Damier cles, lip balm, and house/car keys.


----------



## shopmagnet

Very beautiful Shockboogie


----------



## bijouxchic

Gorgeous bags everyone!!


----------



## bijouxchic

makeupmama said:


> love this tote! i have yet to buy my first chanel and this is what i want to get. is this line permanent? i love it with the silver h/w. does it become softer with time? it was a bit rigid when i tried it out in the store but i love that it's a "structured" bag.




This piece is definitely permanent, it's a classic piece =)


----------



## bijouxchic

PANda_USC said:


> This was my Chanel *Violet* 2006 Jumbo w/ Silver Hardware a couple of days ago when I was visiting some sorority sisters in Palo Alto.
> 
> *LV Make-up bag
> *LV Multicolor Monogram Card Keychain from when I was in high school(as you can tell, very tanned, and loved, heh)
> *Gucci Sunglasses Case
> *Zebra pen somewhere hidden in the photo
> *Blackberry
> *Nintendo DSi in Black Matte (yes, I am a big time gamer)
> *Car keys
> *Work Keys
> **my favorite"Poop Ninja" Keychain!*




I LOVE your purple jumbo, Panda_USC! And your so organized. You're close to me, I also live in the bay xD


----------



## Cari284

*shockboogie*, ahh that's such a *stunning* bag, and with a lovely inside as well


----------



## Rapunchel

In my vintage Chanel mini






Balenciaga Amethyst coin purse
Cellphone
Lipgloss and concealer
Keys
Diary


----------



## Cari284

*andrea_dahlgren*, that's so cute! Love the pop of colour from the Balenciaga! Does that Orning&Reda diary fit in the mini?  

And you're from Sweden as well? Where do you live?


----------



## Rapunchel

Cari284 said:


> *andrea_dahlgren*, that's so cute! Love the pop of colour from the Balenciaga! Does that Orning&Reda diary fit in the mini?
> 
> And you're from Sweden as well? Where do you live?



Thank you, I love the color! Yes it does, actually, but it's not so much space left after that 

I am! I live in Umeå, I'm from Linköping but moved here this summer. Where do you live? I love finding people from Sweden on tPF!


----------



## Cari284

I understand that 

I know, it's so much fun! You do? I have a cousin who just moved there as well! But I've never been there.. Did you move for school? I live in Stockholm. You should really visit the other scandinavian people in the http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/chateau-scandinave-533877-45.html thread


----------



## Rapunchel

Cari284 said:


> I understand that
> 
> I know, it's so much fun! You do? I have a cousin who just moved there as well! But I've never been there.. Did you move for school? I live in Stockholm. You should really visit the other scandinavian people in the http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/chateau-scandinave-533877-45.html thread



Oh the is a thread like that! I've been looking, but never found it. I definitely will!

Yes Umeå is a great city, but quite cold this time of year  I moved here because my bf is a student here, and I thought it would be great to just hang around a while after graduation. I think I'm going to Göteborg this fall.


----------



## Cari284

I can understand that, here we have -12 degrees and I'm freezing! That sounds like fun  My cousin moved there because of his girlfriend  

Are you going there for school then?


----------



## Rapunchel

Cari284 said:


> I can understand that, here we have -12 degrees and I'm freezing! That sounds like fun  My cousin moved there because of his girlfriend
> 
> Are you going there for school then?



Hey, I'm answering you in the *Château Scandinave  thread, *I don't want to bug the Chanel ladies


----------



## Cari284

I thought the same thing


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Andrea* - wow you can fit lots in there..nice


----------



## shopmagnet

Cari, do you love your GST? Are there any drawbacks to it?


----------



## Cari284

shopmagnet said:


> Cari, do you love your GST? Are there any drawbacks to it?



I absolutely love my GST. The only "drawback" is that it can get a little bit heavy sometimes if you put a lot of stuff in it. But I love it anyway and it doesn't bother me that much


----------



## shopmagnet

Oh ok, cool, because I was thinking about getting it but then I read an entire thread of people who said they disliked the bag because it was a pain..


----------



## Cari284

I've never had any trouble with my GST. Many people would agree with me and many would not!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you, *Cari284 and shopmagnet*! 

*shopmagnet*  - Just wanted to share that I've never had problems with my GST. I think its a great bag and very practical for everyday use.


----------



## shopmagnet

Oh, ok, thanks *Shockboogie* and *Cari* for your input.


----------



## zjajkj

What a Half Moon WOC can fits:
-10 CC (able to fit more)
-couple of plasters and receipts
-a pack of tissue paper
-a pack of cigarette
-lighter
-Chanel Longer version of lip gloss
-Nivea lip balm
-LV 4 key holder
-bills
-coins






Coins fit into the large coin compartment





Bills fit into the large front compartment





Cards in the 6 existing CC slots





Plasters and Receipt on the compartment behind the Coin compartment and opposite the CC slots





Others all throw into the main large compartment


----------



## erinrose

Gorgeous WOC!


----------



## erinrose

shockboogie said:


> Not much in my 10CRed M/L today:
> iPhone, LV Damier cles, lip balm, and house/car keys.


 
This is the most beautiful red I´ve ever seen on a bag  Lamb really brings out the color of the leather!


----------



## bdrmflr

This should be a pictures only thread and the Action thread. Almost everyday I check them for updates, but it's _all_ comments.


----------



## shopmagnet

*Shockboogie*, This is outta the blue but you have a petco membership! lol. I love petco.  and yet again, I am obsessing over your beautiful bag!


----------



## viclou67

This is what I have in my hybrid reissue for work tomorrow. There is room in there for much more.

LV zippy coin purse
LV mini pochette-holds my keys, powder, and lipgloss
cell phone


----------



## grandcentara

My Black Patent Pochette with Silver Hardware Purse.

What's insde: 1) Chanel Navy Blue Lambskin Wallet
                   2) Apple Iphone  - 

[FONT=Franklin Gothic Medium, sans-serif][/FONT]​


----------



## grandcentara

My Black Patent Pochette with Silver Hardware Purse.

What's insde: 1) Chanel Navy Blue Lambskin Wallet
2) Apple Iphone -


----------



## mvc_sassy

netbook
brolly
compact
i-touch
nokia phone
lip gloss
planner
wallet - not shown


----------



## TNBIB

Love the bag mvc_sassy!


----------



## LVOEnyc

mvc_sassy said:


> netbook
> brolly
> compact
> i-touch
> nokia phone
> lip gloss
> planner
> wallet - not shown


 
I WANT that bag  It really holds your netbook? That's good to see! Cute picture!


----------



## zjajkj

Shorten the Chain by around 8-10cm (use the way taught by Ceci to tie up the chain)





What I fit inside Chanel Caviar Brown Jumbo Flap:
Half Moon WOC (aka my Wallet)
Super Mini Umbrella
LV 4-key holder
Ear Piece
Cell Phone


----------



## Miss Luana

*Dinitegrity* : Love your new baby !


----------



## zjajkj

Miss Luana said:


> *Dinitegrity* : Love your new baby !


 
Thanks Miss Luana


----------



## mvc_sassy

TNBIB & LVOEnyc, thank you.  Yes it really holds my netbook, esp. the new batteries (for more hrs. of usage) which are heavy.


----------



## ceci

Here's me in ACTION with the 08P red patent "ankle" bag:





This became my GO-TO pouch which fits all my CCs & IDs (12+) & lipstick & car/home keys...
This "ankle bag" also fit in my Jumbo perfectly - so it becomes an unconventional wallet


----------



## Rachelletjj

i don't have a chanel bag yet, in about two
months i'm allowed to buy one or two so until 
then i can only imagine what to put in it =D


----------



## kathypetersen

mvc_sassy said:


> netbook
> brolly
> compact
> i-touch
> nokia phone
> lip gloss
> planner
> wallet - not shown


 
Which Chanel bag is this?  thanks


----------



## shopmagnet

*mvc-sassy*, totally digging on your laptop and the set up inside it..


----------



## shopmagnet

*andrea_dahlgren*, loving the mini and especially that balenciaga coin purse- great taste :d


----------



## erinrose

*viclou67* Love the reissue!

*grandcentera* Gorgeous bag! I´ve actually never seen it before.


----------



## erinrose

*mvc_sassy* I want your bag so


----------



## erinrose

dinitegrity said:


> Shorten the Chain by around 8-10cm (use the way taught by Ceci to tie up the chain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I fit inside Chanel Caviar Brown Jumbo Flap:
> Half Moon WOC (aka my Wallet)
> Super Mini Umbrella
> LV 4-key holder
> Ear Piece
> Cell Phone


 
Wonderful jumbo! Congrats on getting it!


----------



## erinrose

ceci said:


> Here's me in ACTION with the 08P red patent "ankle" bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This became my GO-TO pouch which fits all my CCs & IDs (12+) & lipstick & car/home keys...
> This "ankle bag" also fit in my Jumbo perfectly - so it becomes an unconventional wallet


 
Such a cute bag


----------



## viasin727

what's in my cambon Pink w/Black Medium Shopper Tote ?

1)parfume
2)tissue
3)oil clean paper
4)mobile
5)i-touch
6)Digital camera(bag)
7)long wallet
8)notebook
9)Dior makeup palette
10)Chanel lips palette
11)MAC lips treatment


----------



## lightdays

kathypetersen said:


> Which Chanel bag is this?  thanks



It looks like a GST - Grand Shopping Tote.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*viasin*, you patent pink wallet is soo yummy


----------



## browningkoehler

Yes, what is the brand of the pink wallet?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Souzie

Here are the contents of my hybrid jumbo with lots of room to spare.


----------



## viasin727

ReplyeeDeeDelovely & browningkoehler:
Thank you for your appreciation of my wallet!
actually my pink wallet is not any brand's patent, I got this from an unexpected price.....haha
I've got a black color also!


----------



## lightdays

xsouzie said:


> Here are the contents of my hybrid jumbo with lots of room to spare.



That is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks!


----------



## felicityy

It is Chinese New Year here  
So My m/l flap is filled with

1) Angbaos (red packets with $ from elders)
2) Prada Wallet
3) iPhone
4) Anna Sui mirror
5) P&J Lipstick
6) Napkins 

Wish the flap could fill in more stuffs though:shame:


----------



## _bebee

xsouzie said:


> Here are the contents of my hybrid jumbo with lots of room to spare.




love the bag! and also the violette LV  i love the vernis in violette, such a gorgeous color


----------



## tvstar

love all these pics..more please


----------



## lightdays

Yeah mine's really boring...


----------



## djrr

I've been using the jumbo cuz of the snow... finally no rain/snow today, so here comes the mini! 

What's inside - 

BB, chanel lipstick, lip balm, LV Pomme Vernis ZCP I purchased not long ago to match this mini,  compact mirror and LV key chain with car key. That's all I need!!


----------



## djrr

*xsouzie* i love that violet vernis too! i wish they still have those in store... 

*felicityy* love how the red envelope just fits right into the front of the m/l, another reason to tote around the m/l during chinese new year! 

*lightdays* aren't ZCPs just great for mini purses??


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhh when will you post another modelling shot of you with your gorgeous 10C red lambskin???? I'm a HUGE fan!!



shockboogie said:


> Not much in my 10CRed M/L today:
> iPhone, LV Damier cles, lip balm, and house/car keys.


----------



## Jaded81

You too Ceci!! When are you going to give us more action shots??!?!? Esp of your TDF DS 225? Do you have any pics of yourself using it double strapped in a dress??




ceci said:


> Here's me in ACTION with the 08P red patent "ankle" bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This became my GO-TO pouch which fits all my CCs & IDs (12+) & lipstick & car/home keys...
> This "ankle bag" also fit in my Jumbo perfectly - so it becomes an unconventional wallet


----------



## Jaded81

And you girlie! Would love to see you posing with your fushia mini and 10c m/l!!!




djrr said:


> I've been using the jumbo cuz of the snow... finally no rain/snow today, so here comes the mini!
> 
> What's inside -
> 
> BB, chanel lipstick, lip balm, LV Pomme Vernis ZCP I purchased not long ago to match this mini,  compact mirror and LV key chain with car key. That's all I need!!


----------



## JeanGranger

*Wow!!! Djrr, the red and pomme are super cute together!!! love it!!!*


----------



## petitechouchou

felicityy, that m/l fits a lot! Your black m/l with shw is gorgeous!!!

djrr, I am loving that red! So vibrant!!

lightdays, nice and simple does the trick! Beautiful!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *_bebee*.

*djrr*: Thanks, and I like your pomme.  I'm not really a fan of LV anymore, but I do like their accessories!


----------



## pond23

I'm so impressed with how much you guys are able to fit into your small purses!


----------



## djrr

*Mai1981* thanks!! and now i have a crazy thought to buy every color of vernis zcp that will match the color of my flaps... 

*petitechouchou* thank you!!

*xsouzie* thanks!! me too, i love LV SLGs, but not really feeling the bags though...

*pond23* i actually learned how to carry very little when i got my first chanel m/l, i used to be a big bag girl like many others... now my shoulders are pretty happy


----------



## star_dust

And here it is what usually can be found in my cute Cambon 
1) iPhone
2) Dior wallet
3) mini Lancome lip gloss
4) Chanel sunglasses

There's space for more things to put, but that's what I need when I go for a walk.


----------



## gummybear

*star_dust*            I loooove your dior wallet


----------



## star_dust

gummybear said:


> *star_dust*            I loooove your dior wallet



Thank you!! Love it too, but it turned out to be not so durable as expected..


----------



## Miss Luana

pond23 said:


> I'm so impressed with how much you guys are able to fit into your small purses!



So do I ! I never imagined a mini to be that roomy. Im quite impressed!


----------



## hambisyosa

Inside are :

My Sony Vaio Pocket PC, LV Damier Insolite Wallet, LV Monogram Coin Purse, House Keys/Car keys, Burts Bees Lip Balm, Estee Lauder Lipstick, Shiseido Compact Foundation, Hello Kitty Pen, Baby Wipes, Samsung Cellphone, Apple Classic iPod and my Samsung ST45 Cam (not pictured).


----------



## Bornsocialite26

this is the inside of moi baby


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ham* and *born*....love it!


----------



## hambisyosa

thank's dee !


----------



## Nefretiri

I took this pic ages ago but it's pretty much what I still use minus the lollies.


----------



## ViolinX

mvc_sassy said:


> netbook
> brolly
> compact
> i-touch
> nokia phone
> lip gloss
> planner
> wallet - not shown


 
What a beauty!

Ps I own the same netbook (:


----------



## sweetie_sg

My WOC
-- BB
-- coins zipper
-- Car Key
-- Camera


----------



## Miss Luana

^^The Camera fits in your WOC ? Wow.


----------



## rosasharn78

*sweetie_sg*, that's incredible that you fit so much in your WOC!


----------



## mojo

sweetie_sg said:


> My WOC
> -- BB
> -- coins zipper
> -- Car Key
> -- Camera


 
wow, it can fit that much, huh??


----------



## eggpudding

Miss Luana said:


> ^^The Camera fits in your WOC ? Wow.



Fits in mine too


----------



## nighteyes

Hi everyone... Here's why the mini flap is perfect for traveling light! &#9829;






I prefer the straps shortened, so I used a Chanel ribbon  Here's my mini holding my phone, lip gloss, passport, Nintendo DS, tissue, LV credit card holder, and a pack of gum. Pretty much all I'd need at the airport/on a plane!











Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BdA

sweetie_sg said:


> My WOC
> -- BB
> -- coins zipper
> -- Car Key
> -- Camera


Lovely!


----------



## BdA

nighteyes said:


> Hi everyone... Here's why the mini flap is perfect for traveling light! &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the straps shortened, so I used a Chanel ribbon  Here's my mini holding my phone, lip gloss, passport, Nintendo DS, tissue, LV credit card holder, and a pack of gum. Pretty much all I'd need at the airport/on a plane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow I love this one even more, it's beautiful !! Just perfect indeed for travelling. May I ask where you got it (and what's the price)?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow,*nighteyes*, that lil beauty fit quite alot.  The DS fitting is surprising. LOL!


----------



## nighteyes

*BdA* ~ Thank you!  I purchased it just two days ago from the Singapore boutique for 3290 SGD. 

*DeeDeeDelovely* ~ I was shocked that it could hold the DS too! You can't tell from the pic but my DS actually has a rather thick rubber skin over it (to protect it from scratches). When it went right into the mini with wiggle space, I knew I had to share this with you ladies!


----------



## erinrose

nighteyes said:


> Hi everyone... Here's why the mini flap is perfect for traveling light! &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the straps shortened, so I used a Chanel ribbon  Here's my mini holding my phone, lip gloss, passport, Nintendo DS, tissue, LV credit card holder, and a pack of gum. Pretty much all I'd need at the airport/on a plane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
So pretty Gorgeous bag!


----------



## mojo

nighteyes said:


> Hi everyone... Here's why the mini flap is perfect for traveling light! &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the straps shortened, so I used a Chanel ribbon  Here's my mini holding my phone, lip gloss, passport, Nintendo DS, tissue, LV credit card holder, and a pack of gum. Pretty much all I'd need at the airport/on a plane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
wow, it can fit all of that????  amazing.  gorgeous and practical too.  great score!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrr

*nighteyes* oh wow.... i didn't know you could fit a ds in there... i should try that with my mini too! P.S. my ds is also pink like yours!


----------



## pond23

^Wow! I really need to learn how to pack my handbags, and my luggage, for that matter!


----------



## gnourtmat

hambisyosa said:


> Inside are :
> 
> My Sony Vaio Pocket PC, LV Damier Insolite Wallet, LV Monogram Coin Purse, House Keys/Car keys, Burts Bees Lip Balm, Estee Lauder Lipstick, Shiseido Compact Foundation, Hello Kitty Pen, Baby Wipes, Samsung Cellphone, Apple Classic iPod and my Samsung ST45 Cam (not pictured).



oooooo i love your Sony vaio pocket pc


----------



## tmelander

LOVELY BAG! (fb)



viclou67 said:


> This is what I have in my hybrid reissue for work tomorrow. There is room in there for much more.
> 
> LV zippy coin purse
> LV mini pochette-holds my keys, powder, and lipgloss
> cell phone


----------



## sweetie_sg

WOW WOW WOW.... i like your mini.... 


nighteyes said:


> Hi everyone... Here's why the mini flap is perfect for traveling light! &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the straps shortened, so I used a Chanel ribbon  Here's my mini holding my phone, lip gloss, passport, Nintendo DS, tissue, LV credit card holder, and a pack of gum. Pretty much all I'd need at the airport/on a plane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sweetie_sg

Things that i fit inside the PST:
- 1 pc of diaper
- 1 packet of wet tissues
- Wallet
- Coin zippers
- Car key
- Lip gloss
- Camera
- BB


----------



## lady70113

sweetie_sg said:


> Things that i fit inside the PST:
> - 1 pc of diaper
> - 1 packet of wet tissues
> - Wallet
> - Coin zippers
> - Car key
> - Lip gloss
> - Camera
> - BB




Being a mommy myself and currently expecting, your chanel picture has captured my eye because of the diaper!!! Absolutely adore it!!!


----------



## sunbeamy

This is what I have in my navy patent reissue 226 today


----------



## pws22

wow.. 226 ca fit more than the M/L flap


----------



## Cari284

*sunbeamy*, your bag is stunning and I love your wallet, so cute


----------



## jeszica

Here is what's inside my olsen bag....(LV wallet, Prada Credit Card case, Sunglass and Hermes Karo in pm for all my makeup)


----------



## Lorelei

*Jeszica*, love the contrast between the black bag and the bright accessories


----------



## Cari284

*jeszica*, such a gorgeous bag


----------



## Lorelei

Inside my Paris-Biarritz tote


----------



## petlouie

Lorelei said:


> Inside my Paris-Biarritz tote


 
lor, i love your tote and whats inside.  what are the two white bags?  they are so cute


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> Inside my Paris-Biarritz tote



Super super cute


----------



## Lorelei

Thanks petlouie!

The bigger one I use as a make up bag 

http://www.totally-funky.co.uk/Pages/ProductView.aspx?ID=2431&SID=1151

And the smaller one I use for receipts and tickets 

http://www.monsoon.co.uk/Purses/Fro...list=icat,5,shop,accessorize,acczpurses,purse


----------



## Lorelei

Thanks Cari!


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> Thanks petlouie!
> 
> The bigger one I use as a make up bag
> 
> http://www.totally-funky.co.uk/Pages/ProductView.aspx?ID=2431&SID=1151
> 
> And the smaller one I use for receipts and tickets
> 
> http://www.monsoon.co.uk/Purses/Fro...list=icat,5,shop,accessorize,acczpurses,purse



Those are adorable! I want them both


----------



## Lorelei

Cari284 said:


> Those are adorable! I want them both


 

Thank you,I have a bit of a thing for purses that look like envelopes as you can see


----------



## petlouie

Lorelei said:


> Thanks petlouie!
> 
> The bigger one I use as a make up bag
> 
> http://www.totally-funky.co.uk/Pages/ProductView.aspx?ID=2431&SID=1151
> 
> And the smaller one I use for receipts and tickets
> 
> http://www.monsoon.co.uk/Purses/Fro...list=icat,5,shop,accessorize,acczpurses,purse


 
so cute...i want them all


----------



## Lorelei

PL, Accesorize ships to USA, I had to ask a friend to get it from UK as they don't ship to Spain yet and they didn't have it in any of the spanish shops


----------



## petlouie

Lorelei said:


> PL, Accesorize ships to USA, I had to ask a friend to get it from UK as they don't ship to Spain yet and they didn't have it in any of the spanish shops


 
thanks for the info


----------



## Lorelei

Always happy to enable


----------



## petlouie

Lorelei said:


> Always happy to enable


 
lol i still need to look at the tote from yesterday too


----------



## jeszica

thanx Cari and Lorelei!!  And I love the 2 white bags that Lorelei have..am now looking at the 2 websites..haha...sigh too bad Totally Funky do not ship international...I love the laptop bag!


----------



## dri1707

Hi girls, here's photo of mine! I put 3 purses of different sizes to show the variations of what I take!


----------



## Miss Luana

^^ I have the same MbyMJ studded !


----------



## luxery baby

hey I have the rose pop sarah wallet too!! Do you love it? I cant help but stare at mine. Everything in this pic is pretty! love the bag!


----------



## tramcaro

Funny, I have the same rose pop sarah wallet as well.  Wallet triplet


----------



## dri1707

I loooove this wallet!!!! Is a the best!!


----------



## luxery baby

looks like the 3 of us have great taste lol!!!


----------



## youknowme

Didn't put too much stuff.


----------



## zjajkj

What can I fit inside Mini Flap:
- BV wallet
- LV 4-key holder
- Ear Piece
- Lip Gloss + Lip Stick
- Cell Phone
- A pack of tissue paper





Or take away the BV wallet and fit in my pink mini umbrella with all the other mentioned above:


----------



## NYCavalier

UMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *dinitegrity* you can fit an umbrella in your MINI?!?!?!?! Who makes that umbrella??? I need one!!!!!


----------



## vanessamcqueen

Wow, all of your purses are so organized *_*


----------



## zjajkj

NYCavalier said:


> UMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *dinitegrity* you can fit an umbrella in your MINI?!?!?!?! Who makes that umbrella??? I need one!!!!!


 
LOL, I will go home check the brand and let you know. I know Isetan or Takashimaya sell this brand but they didn't take it in anymore. I am so glad me and my sister bought it as I am really very weak, everything I carried on me and with me must be light!!


----------



## gnourtmat

peekaboo! 











the picture above is a little mysterious. here's a better look...


----------



## gnourtmat

.... continued

hello kitty brush! 





















and in case of an emergency...


----------



## Cari284

^ So cute, I love the inside of your GST


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*gnourtmat*,cute cute cute


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> ^ So cute, I love the inside of your GST





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *gnourtmat*,cute cute cute


----------



## LVOEnyc

*gnourtmat* LOVE your GST and all your goodies inside! Your hello kitty brush is TOO cute!


----------



## jessiephy

WAHAHAHAA.....Your bag is like a wonder bag, hold so much stuffs!! 


gnourtmat said:


> .... continued
> 
> hello kitty brush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case of an emergency...


----------



## lightdays

gnourtmat, love the contents! Always good to have a mini first aid kit for emergencies lol.


----------



## gnourtmat

LVOEnyc said:


> *gnourtmat* LOVE your GST and all your goodies inside! Your hello kitty brush is TOO cute!



thank you! 



jessiephy said:


> WAHAHAHAA.....Your bag is like a wonder bag, hold so much stuffs!!



the gst is pretty roomy inside! there's plenty of room for more stuff! 



lightdays said:


> gnourtmat, love the contents! Always good to have a mini first aid kit for emergencies lol.



thank you! and you never know!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

The Sanrio store, nordies make up dept and ugent care, all in one bag! I love your gst gnourmat!


----------



## angelsky

First reveal, 

Outing to the beach with the guy and the kiddos. 

My current fav Chanel medium black reissue camera bag gh, lv mini pochette, burberry blue label wallet which is a birthday present from the lil sis, car key, sunnies, lesport coin purse for kiddy rides.  Not much in the bag because the coin purse is really heavy, but it comes in handy especially when we enter the mall because we get ambushed by all the kiddy rides at every corner.


----------



## platinum_girly

In my Chanel today:













Contents:
Aspirin - i take this regularly but not every day unless i feel the need so have to carry a packet for "just in case" purposes
Morgan make-up bag, has a kabuki brush, mineral powder, mirror and lipstick in
Suzy smith purse - this i use for small change or keys
Keys on Suzy smith keychain
Elizabeth arden 8 hour cream
Small brush
Juicy couture purse
Chewing gum
Passport in passport holder - i use this for ID


----------



## CaliDreaming

Red Tory Burch Wallet, LV Damier 4 Key Holder, and iPhone.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

^^ Wow! That Tory Burch wallet is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pond23

^ Yeah! That Tory Burch wallet is hot!


----------



## gnourtmat

CaliDreaming said:


> Red Tory Burch Wallet, LV Damier 4 Key Holder, and iPhone.



love that wallet!


----------



## Colettee

1pursenotenough said:


>


 is ur bag a gst caviar?? it looks taller...


----------



## gnourtmat

Colettee said:


> is ur bag a gst caviar?? it looks taller...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1pursenotenough said:
Click to expand...


hers is a pst!


----------



## NYCavalier

My Black Caviar SHW Maxi today.. didn't carry much...

Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet
Balenciaga Olive Metallic Coin Purse
Chanel Silver Camellia Large Flap Card Case
Chanel Blue Camellia Card Case
Keys (with my favorite Chanel keychain that has been on my keys for two years!! )
Work ID


----------



## pond23

^ I love your Balenciaga Outremer wallet!


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, gorgeous bag and inside


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

NYCavalier said:


> My Black Caviar SHW Maxi today.. didn't carry much...
> 
> Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet
> Balenciaga Olive Metallic Coin Purse
> Chanel Silver Camellia Large Flap Card Case
> Chanel Blue Camellia Card Case
> Keys (with my favorite Chanel keychain that has been on my keys for two years!! )
> Work ID


----------



## Miss Luana

*NYCavalier:* The Outremer is stunning! What a perfect match to your Chanel Blue Camellia Card Case ! They were meant to be


----------



## bagfashionista

started using my GST again since I'm currently craving to get another Chanel!

From top:

08' GST Black Caviar SHW 
LeSportSac makeup bag - contains makeup, painkillers, sanitizer, etc

LV Damier Azur agenda
Pink Sheaffer pen
Personal cell
WilliWonka Exceptionals Fruit Marvels in Pomegranate

LV Cherise cles
Dove Cream Oil Hand Cream
Origins air freshener that I keep forgetting to leave in the car
random note book for notes until I get my filofax order for the agenda
old cellphone battery that i have to drop off in the recycling drop off (my husband laundried my cell phone)
information booklet about my pill

Orange flower clutch that I made - I use this as my wallet and will just dump it in the diaper bag during the weekends (I only carry a real bag during the work week. The clutch is the perfect size to fit phone, lipglosses, my Cles and other crap)
keys
baptism book since we are preparing for my daughter's baptism in August

Other things that are carried, but not in picture:
Work badge
Work Cell (used to take this photo)


I have to say, all those pockets on the GST annoy me a little - I never know which pocket to put my things in...I like to be fair and equitable to all pockets


----------



## MadameRay

WOW!! See this is why I love big bags for- the more stuff you can fit in them





bagfashionista said:


> started using my GST again since I'm currently craving to get another Chanel!
> 
> From top:
> 
> 08' GST Black Caviar SHW
> LeSportSac makeup bag - contains makeup, painkillers, sanitizer, etc
> 
> LV Damier Azur agenda
> Pink Sheaffer pen
> Personal cell
> WilliWonka Exceptionals Fruit Marvels in Pomegranate
> 
> LV Cherise cles
> Dove Cream Oil Hand Cream
> Origins air freshener that I keep forgetting to leave in the car
> random note book for notes until I get my filofax order for the agenda
> old cellphone battery that i have to drop off in the recycling drop off (my husband laundried my cell phone)
> information booklet about my pill
> 
> Orange flower clutch that I made - I use this as my wallet and will just dump it in the diaper bag during the weekends (I only carry a real bag during the work week. The clutch is the perfect size to fit phone, lipglosses, my Cles and other crap)
> keys
> baptism book since we are preparing for my daughter's baptism in August
> 
> Other things that are carried, but not in picture:
> Work badge
> Work Cell (used to take this photo)
> 
> 
> I have to say, all those pockets on the GST annoy me a little - I never know which pocket to put my things in...I like to be fair and equitable to all pockets


----------



## airborne

*1pursenotenough love your LV content!
*


----------



## AdamAlex

i love that the GST is soooo roomy!


----------



## bluekit

Accordion bag with quilted flap:
-LV Zippy Coin Purse in Vernis Gris
-LV Ludlow in Vernis Lavendar
-Prada shades
-Gum
-Blackberry
-my other phone (I was using it to take this picture, 
-plus room for keys, etc.


----------



## whatsummer

like this post!!!


----------



## xrysmaxa

Here is my precious MAXI!!!


----------



## sweetie_sg

inside my mini:
- zipper
- camera
- car key
- bb


----------



## sweetie_sg




----------



## rockiecmrlx




----------



## shinymagpie

Diary/agenda (which slides perfectly into the top flap pocket), long slimline double quilted wallet, chromatic camera lens sunglasses (80's or 90's)


----------



## lipgloss1029

Red timeless flap
















Brolly
Wallet
Keys
lipgloss
mirror
Eyebrow pencil
Paper fan
Paper
Pouch
Mobile phone
Ipod mini


----------



## Miss Luana

^^^Lovely timeless flap. I like it very much, you are one lucky lady ! + it seems roomier than a mini. wow!


----------



## KatieVu




----------



## Lorelei

Katie, love all your stuff, what's the lilac pouch?


----------



## Skinnyjeans78

rockiecmrlx said:


> Just the essentials, nice. I have the same camera. It's great and it's so cute, too!


----------



## sweetie_sg

Jumbo SHW:
-DS toy
-Coin Zipper
-Camera
-Wallet
-Car key
-BB


----------



## bachie

My JUMBO is finally here!!! 






Marc Jacobs Clutch used as an oversize wallet.
Fujifilm compact digital camera
Braun Buffel car key holder
Coach skinny used as house key holder
Blackberry & iPhone
Office access pass

http://bachieboo.blogspot.com/2010/06/its-finally-here-whats-in-my-chanel.html


----------



## KatieVu

Lorelei said:


> Katie, love all your stuff, what's the lilac pouch?


thank you  it is my cell phone, made by vertu in ostrich leather...i love it


----------



## Cari284

This is what I normally put in my Jumbo 







The inside, when everything is in there..







The things I put inside:

- iPhone (not pictured)
- Mbmj patent zippy "wallet"
- D&G leather pouch for hairpins, hairbands etc.
- Furla panda leather pouch for medicine
- My calendar (only working days though)
- Keys and keychain
- Ray Ban sunglasses
- Lactose pills (since I'm lactose intolerant)







If I wanted to I could also add these two red "toiletry bags" or my Longchamp makeup bag..







Then this is the inside:







Yes, you can stuff a lot of things inside your Jumbo but just like any other bag the Jumbo will get heavy with a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## scarlet555

Bachie-can we see a picture of the stuff inside your Jumbo?   You gals are such good purse stuffers, this helps...


bachie said:


> My JUMBO is finally here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Clutch used as an oversize wallet.
> Fujifilm compact digital camera
> Braun Buffel car key holder
> Coach skinny used as house key holder
> Blackberry & iPhone
> Office access pass
> 
> http://bachieboo.blogspot.com/2010/06/its-finally-here-whats-in-my-chanel.html


----------



## scarlet555

Cari-again another good jumbo purse stuffer!


Cari284 said:


> This is what I normally put in my Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside, when everything is in there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things I put inside:
> 
> - iPhone (not pictured)
> - Mbmj patent zippy "wallet"
> - D&G leather pouch for hairpins, hairbands etc.
> - Furla panda leather pouch for medicine
> - My calendar (only working days though)
> - Keys and keychain
> - Ray Ban sunglasses
> - Lactose pills (since I'm lactose intolerant)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to I could also add these two red "toiletry bags" or my Longchamp makeup bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this is the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can stuff a lot of things inside your Jumbo but just like any other bag the Jumbo will get heavy with a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## scarlet555

Sweetie, I almost thought I had to buy another smaller wallet for my jumbo, but looking at classic beige trifold-looks like a trifold anyway-I am reassured!
Carrying a toy for your DS is so sweet!


sweetie_sg said:


> Jumbo SHW:
> -DS toy
> -Coin Zipper
> -Camera
> -Wallet
> -Car key
> -BB


----------



## pond23

^ All of you are such great purse stuffers! I can barely make my stuff fit nicely in my jumbo. I guess it is a skill that I just don't possess.


----------



## luckystar07

All these pictures make me want Jumbo sooo baaadly...


----------



## AdamAlex

i love this thread.  i love seeing what everyone has in their chanels.....


----------



## Cari284

Thank you all for the nice compliments


----------



## akillian24

I would like to thank this thread and NYCavalier for making me think I absolutely MUST have a B wallet, right now.


----------



## luckystar07

I love this thread! Who else would've ever let me look in their bags?


----------



## symphoney

my weekend bag, maxi lamb


----------



## eggpudding

^Was yours a customized fuchsia maxi? Yuuum!


----------



## vonzvonz84

my caviar maxi with 
miu miu wallet 
miu miu key pouch 
lv coin pouch 
dbs token 
mints 
chanel sunglass 
prada wristlet 
prada make up pouch
iphone 
sony ericsson hp
samantha thevasa camera pouch for my s90
BLing pen from Japan


----------



## mizz_tiff

symphoney said:


> my weekend bag, maxi lamb





Your bag is absolutely gorgeous! If I could own any CHANEL bag, this would be it. It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## gaga_ser

That's a lot of things you can put in there!



vonzvonz84 said:


> my caviar maxi with
> miu miu wallet
> miu miu key pouch
> lv coin pouch
> dbs token
> mints
> chanel sunglass
> prada wristlet
> prada make up pouch
> iphone
> sony ericsson hp
> samantha thevasa camera pouch for my s90
> BLing pen from Japan


----------



## symphoney

Thanks *eggpudding *and *mizz_tiff* for the kind words, i love it too


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cari284 said:


> This is what I normally put in my Jumbo


 
Love this pic...straight out of a Magazine


----------



## NYCavalier

akillian24 said:


> I would like to thank this thread and NYCavalier for making me think I absolutely MUST have a B wallet, right now.


 Anytime! Bal wallets are my absolute favorite wallets! I have a couple Chanel wallets too, but they do not stand up to everyday wear and tear like Bals!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

i am  absolutely in love with your pink/fuschia maxi
wowwwww thats a rich color


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^WOW! That is such prettty color!


----------



## gaga_ser

My New Found Love
09A Dark Grey Mini


----------



## lightdays

gaga_ser said:


> My New Found Love
> 09A Dark Grey Mini



Yay, I definitely want to see more inside pics of the mini. I like looking at them because I have a mini and curious to see what people can fit inside theirs.


----------



## lightdays

Bevyofpurses said:


> i am  absolutely in love with your pink/fuschia maxi
> wowwwww thats a rich color



Wow I agree that is a rich color! Beautiful.


----------



## sunbeamy

gaga_ser, your Dark Grey Mini is TDF 

White medium caviar flap & red wallet


----------



## Bri 333

^Nice!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you *Bri 333*!!


----------



## xsmiles

this color is so vibrant and i'm in love! 



symphoney said:


> my weekend bag, maxi lamb


----------



## ceci

*My Vintage Fuchsia Lamb Camera Case inside my Naked Flap *

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/v...tweed-jacket-20-pics-603982.html#post15849465


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Keep the pics coming,purse twin


----------



## pond23

^ You are too cute *ceci*! I just love all of the creative ways you have found to wear the Naked Flap!


----------



## bagfashionista

Beige Claire Jumbo






- BC pills
- LV Vernis Zippy wallet
- Motorola Q cellphone
- ULTA catalog
- Coach wristlet to keep Ipod touch in until I find a darn case!
- LV Damier Azur agenda
- keys
- LV Cheries cles
- cable bill
- random junk - mirror, painkillers, sanitizer, lipbalm, lipstick, moisturizer, headphones for cellphone






Doncha LOVE my snazzy purple ribbon holding the straps together to make it shorter? :lolots:


----------



## scarlet555

Bagfashionista-you are so organized!  love the zippy LV.  can't believe the amount of things you are putting in the jumbo!




bagfashionista said:


> Beige Claire Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BC pills
> - LV Vernis Zippy wallet
> - Motorola Q cellphone
> - ULTA catalog
> - Coach wristlet to keep Ipod touch in until I find a darn case!
> - LV Damier Azur agenda
> - keys
> - LV Cheries cles
> - cable bill
> - random junk - mirror, painkillers, sanitizer, lipbalm, lipstick, moisturizer, headphones for cellphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doncha LOVE my snazzy purple ribbon holding the straps together to make it shorter? :lolots:


----------



## bagfashionista

isn't it amazing how much crap i have in there? a vast difference from when i first got the bag - i was so careful to only have a few items to not overfill it!

all that stuff fits quite nicely though, with a little bit of room for more...and there's actually another phone in it too - used that to take the picture.


----------



## pond23

^ I love how organized you are bagfashionista! The contents are perfectly placed in the Jumbo. I am able to fit so much less in my Jumbo flaps.


----------



## jessiephy

I didn't know you can put so in a jumbo!
That's quite a stylish yet practical bag, isn't it! 


bagfashionista said:


> Beige Claire Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BC pills
> - LV Vernis Zippy wallet
> - Motorola Q cellphone
> - ULTA catalog
> - Coach wristlet to keep Ipod touch in until I find a darn case!
> - LV Damier Azur agenda
> - keys
> - LV Cheries cles
> - cable bill
> - random junk - mirror, painkillers, sanitizer, lipbalm, lipstick, moisturizer, headphones for cellphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doncha LOVE my snazzy purple ribbon holding the straps together to make it shorter? :lolots:


----------



## ririan

what I have in my chanel today (it is a vintage, the size is between a M/L and a Jumbo)
Guess the difference between the two pictures?? 
Yup, my cutie pencil case has different designs on each side... LOVE!!!


----------



## chanel31LV

love to share what is in my chanel lambskin flap bag
[URL=http://img819.imageshack.us/i/img1318.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

http://[URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/img1320dt.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## carissacalista

soo niceee


----------



## akillian24

chanel31LV said:


> love to share what is in my chanel lambskin flap bag
> http://[URL=http://img819.imageshac...[URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yay, Yay, Yay!  I have this exact bag on my radar and haven't seen very many pictures of it. Do you have any more pictures hidden away anywhere that I can sweet-talk you into posting/sending me?  I love it!!


----------



## akillian24

Doph - I just found on in the Color Library. GREAT looking bag!!


----------



## chanel31LV

Thanks akillian24


----------



## esme_chanel

Hey guys  I'm kinda new to this but I absolutely LOVE what's in my bag posts!

So I thought I'd upload my Chanel jumbo classic lambskin in black with SHW;
http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/4407/dsc00075k.jpg
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3408/dsc00076yv.jpg

In my bag I have;
*Chanel classic quilted wallet* - bought by my dad, it's perfect size, I had the smaller one but it was stolen :'(
*Chanel sunglasses* - the starburst ones, I hunted them down finally, they are the perfect shape,  big dark sunnies!
*iPhone* - I've had every single iPhone out, I just can't go back to regular phones, cannot wait to get the iPhone 4, in white so it matches my laptop 
*Headphones* - when you just need to block out that noise, they have such a good remote on them!
*Keys* - with my Roberto Cavalli keyring I got for Christmas, with pink snakeskin, I  snakes, I like to pretend if Harry Potter was real I'd be a Slytherin  and my mini key, I love my car so much!
*Gum* - nothing worse than having bad breath, I think I have a slight addiction too!
*Kleenex* - my mum told me to never ever go out of the house without tissues, you never know when you will really need one!
*Chanel compact* - there's always a time when someone tells you you have something on your face you just cannot find, haha!
*Contacts case* - just incase they start getting dry, and if just spontaneously I decide to stay over somewhere which I always do, I slept in contacts before, NEVER again!
*Purell *- I'm a complete and utter germophobe, escalators, restaurants, every door handle... germs are everywhere, take some!!

I also take some Chanel makeup out with me but I keep all of it in my make-up case, and I take whatever I need on certain days, I have OCD about stuff like that, haha!


----------



## esme_chanel

Hey guys  I'm kinda new to this but I absolutely LOVE what's in my bag posts!

So I thought I'd upload my Chanel jumbo classic lambskin in black with SHW;










In my bag I have;
*Chanel classic quilted wallet* - bought by my dad, it's perfect size, I had the smaller one but it was stolen :cry:
*Chanel sunglasses* - the starburst ones, I hunted them down finally, they are the perfect shape,  big dark sunnies!
*iPhone* - I've had every single iPhone out, I just can't go back to regular phones, cannot wait to get the iPhone 4, in white so it matches my laptop 
*Headphones* - when you just need to block out that noise, they have such a good remote on them!
*Keys* - with my Roberto Cavalli keyring I got for Christmas, with pink snakeskin, I  snakes, I like to pretend if Harry Potter was real I'd be a Slytherin  and my mini key, I love my car so much!
*Gum* - nothing worse than having bad breath, I think I have a slight addiction too!
*Kleenex* - my mum told me to never ever go out of the house without tissues, you never know when you will really need one!
*Chanel compact* - there's always a time when someone tells you you have something on your face you just cannot find, haha!
*Contacts case* - just incase they start getting dry, and if just spontaneously I decide to stay over somewhere which I always do, I slept in contacts before, NEVER again!
*Purell *- I'm a complete and utter germophobe, escalators, restaurants, every door handle... germs are everywhere, take some!!
*Notebook* - I looked everywhere for an a5 squared notebook, yeah I do maths at uni, it's perfect for taking notes, I have one for every module, apparently they make you learn better for having white lines? 

I also take some Chanel makeup out with me but I keep all of it in my make-up case, and I take whatever I need on certain days, I have OCD about stuff like that, haha!


----------



## noirici

This post is fascinating and I just couldn't help myself but decided to have my virgin post here 

Here's what's in my bag today:










Nothing much, what's special about it is that I started to bring my Slendertone for face with me everyday now (is a facial toning machine thingy), and have my "daily treatment" before/ after my lunch time  

I don't carry makeups but I will always bring a pair of sunnies. (But I love chanel makeups especially their lippy, I love vampire red)  When I carry a bigger bag, I might bring an umbrella, a water bottle, a book or some snacks


----------



## scarlet555

Esme, would you mind posting a pix of your stuff _placed _inside your jumbo?  I'm always amazed at what people can put insde their jumbos!  TIA



esme_chanel said:


> Hey guys  I'm kinda new to this but I absolutely LOVE what's in my bag posts!
> 
> So I thought I'd upload my Chanel jumbo classic lambskin in black with SHW;
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/4407/dsc00075k.jpg
> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3408/dsc00076yv.jpg
> 
> In my bag I have;
> *Chanel classic quilted wallet* - bought by my dad, it's perfect size, I had the smaller one but it was stolen :'(
> *Chanel sunglasses* - the starburst ones, I hunted them down finally, they are the perfect shape,  big dark sunnies!
> *iPhone* - I've had every single iPhone out, I just can't go back to regular phones, cannot wait to get the iPhone 4, in white so it matches my laptop
> *Headphones* - when you just need to block out that noise, they have such a good remote on them!
> *Keys* - with my Roberto Cavalli keyring I got for Christmas, with pink snakeskin, I  snakes, I like to pretend if Harry Potter was real I'd be a Slytherin  and my mini key, I love my car so much!
> *Gum* - nothing worse than having bad breath, I think I have a slight addiction too!
> *Kleenex* - my mum told me to never ever go out of the house without tissues, you never know when you will really need one!
> *Chanel compact* - there's always a time when someone tells you you have something on your face you just cannot find, haha!
> *Contacts case* - just incase they start getting dry, and if just spontaneously I decide to stay over somewhere which I always do, I slept in contacts before, NEVER again!
> *Purell *- I'm a complete and utter germophobe, escalators, restaurants, every door handle... germs are everywhere, take some!!
> 
> I also take some Chanel makeup out with me but I keep all of it in my make-up case, and I take whatever I need on certain days, I have OCD about stuff like that, haha!


----------



## angelwings_hk

I'm new here in the Chanel sub forum so I'd like to say hi to everyone on here. 

What's in my bag today:
















Louis Vuitton Zippy Wallet
Mulberry Mitzy Pouch
Longchamp Coin Purse
Louis Vuitton Conspiration Pilote Sunglasses
Card Holder
Hello Kitty hair brush
Blackberry 9700
HTC Desire






Inside my makeup bag:
Dior Lip Glow
Chanel Powder
Bath & Body Works Hand Sanitizer
Paul & Joe Hand Cream
Kleenex Antibacterial Wipes
Chance by Chanel perfume


----------



## ziadodina

...today includes


----------



## wuvy0u

i really love Bath & Body Works Hand Sanitizer in warm vanilla


----------



## missaznpirate

This is one of my fav threads!  Thought I'd finally jump in & share the contents of my new black Diamond Stitch Tote:

-Michael Kors sunglasses and case
-mints
-pencil case
-huge Lipsmacker lip balm
-red Hello Kitty pouch for phone
-checkbook
-Hayden Harnett Clara wallet
-makeup pouch
-Pekkle head coin purse for holding coupons
-Sephora beauty report
-keys & charms


----------



## lakwash

Your tote is absolutely gorgeous! love it......


----------



## eroshery

ceci said:


> My DS 225 reissue fit these. That's all I carry normally. I'm a small bag gal
> 
> - LV Epi 4cc billfold w/rear coin pocket
> - Cell phone
> - Shiseido SPF Lip Treatment/Lipstick/Eyeshadow
> - Dior Multi-Palette (instead of carrying the Dior case, I can replace it with my Kodak V570 Digital Camera easily)


 

Is it bronze colour..?
Loved it very much


----------



## LVOEnyc

*missaznpirate* love your diamond stitch tote!


----------



## missgiannina

im so amazed that you ladies can fit so much in your bags ...i could barely fit everything i need in my jumbo caviar


----------



## bubeebup

The beige jumbo w/ Gold Chain is so nice 

And color of your accessories match so well with the purse~


----------



## kahluamilk

Inside my jumbo....


----------



## Chanelconvert

rockiecmrlx said:


>



Love, love you woc. Newbie here but have stalking the forum for a while. Awaiting the delivery of my first Chanel.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Naked flap

Chanel cardholder
Coach measuring tape
Dior Lady Dior charm
purse hook
Juicy Couture pen
Chanel prescription glasses
Chanel Glossimer 144 Rose Dilemma
Rohto Ice eye drops
Tiffany coin purse


----------



## ayurazzz

it's amazing what you gals can fit into your jumbos! now I really regret getting a medium instead of a jumbo! i'm struggling to fit just my 2 wallets, hp and some basic makeup into it!


----------



## jessilou

My Chanel Diamond Stitch tote. Inside:

Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Wallet
Ray-Ban Wayfarer 154 Shades
Dr. Pepper Chapstick
Nars Lipgloss in Scandal
Car Keys
iPod 
Blackberry Curve
Hairbrush
Ponytail holder
Excedrin (the best, for real)



http://paleisthenotan.blogspot.com


----------



## LVOEnyc

Inside my new Maxi today! I took out everything but my medicines 

Peanut butter crackers for a handy snack (always snack on them at work)
Coach sunglasses 
Vera Bradley eyeglasses
GermX, B&BW lotion (Sweet Pea) 
PINK travel-size body spray
Louis Vuitton "labels" mini pochette holding some make-up (power, lipstick, chapstick)
Coach little wristlet wallet attached to my keys (and Louis Vuitton astropill keychain)

^^ and taken with my new Blackberry Torch, so it's not pictured


----------



## mspera

Deedeedelovely - your naked flap is so cute! Fits a ton too. Thanks for sharing

Lvoenyc - love the new maxi - gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mspera said:


> *Deedeedelovely - your naked flap is so cute! Fits a ton too. Thanks for sharing*
> 
> Lvoenyc - love the new maxi - gorgeous!


 

Ty,mspera.


----------



## kitchester

My vintage black classic flap w ghw
Just picked her up today and didn't think I'd be able to fit everything I need in it, but i think i've managed










-black cambon wallet
-jemma kidd mirror compact (i sadly lost the case for this pretty much as soon as a brought it, but i love that it's completely mirrored)
-80 gig video ipod (poor things all scratched up, but love it too much to upgrade)
-nokia 5800
-chanel lipgloss
-my house keys
-marc jacobs 'lola' purse sized perfume
-rimmel 'dusty rose' lipstick (I absolutely adore this colour)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^simply lovely


----------



## LadyQ

- Blackberry Curve 8900
- Gum
- Keys
- Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle
- Dior Travel make up kit
- Wallet
- Public transport chipcard


----------



## ClassicChanel

I love your bag. So pretty and all the stufff looks organized


----------



## meganka

Sorry for the blurry pictures, using an old DC to take these.

These are what I took today with me in my Maxi, still got spare room.

I use a cotton bag to hold all my stuff so that none of them will scratch the interior!


----------



## addisonshopper

is that a blinged out iphone or blackberry with the chanel- i love it


----------



## glitzy sand

inside my maxi black SHW


----------



## Indiarobyn

I am 18 years old and have recently purchased a black pst soo...
What do i have in my new black PST ?

* Confessions of a concealaholic by Benefit
* Versace sunnies
* Guess Purse
* I-phone & Chanel case
* Keys to my Audi
* Benefit mirror
* GHD Hairbrush
* Chanel makeup 

That's it guys  - for now anyway ! xxx


----------



## declaredbeauty

^I love it. So simple but luxurious.


----------



## Indiarobyn

Thank you ! xxx


----------



## ClassicChanel

Does anyone know how to change your avatar? Mine won't let me. Hopefully soon I will be the owner of a slightly used chanel bag!


----------



## Girlnyc76

Where do you girls buy the chanel hard cases for the phone and iphone?


----------



## meganka

Girlnyc76 said:


> Where do you girls buy the chanel hard cases for the phone and iphone?


 
Hello, I ordered mine from an ebay seller.
She is quick & can make for different mobile models.
http://shop.ebay.com/happyte/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## temo

inside my old Chanel is:


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

ClassicChanel said:


> Does anyone know how to change your avatar? Mine won't let me. Hopefully soon I will be the owner of a slightly used chanel bag!


 hey fellow canadian!

hahah that is my wish too


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

absolutanne said:


> Coral Pink E/W lambskin Flap... such a great date bag or outing bag!


 i know this is old but i love this. SO.MUCH.


----------



## temo

ClassicChanel said:


> Does anyone know how to change your avatar? Mine won't let me. Hopefully soon I will be the owner of a slightly used chanel bag!


 
Click on the Blue Bar above that says "*My Control Panel"* Then scroll down and click on *"change avatar"*. You will then be able to browse or do whatever you like to choose a new one.  Once you have chosen it, then save it.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

temo said:


> inside my old Chanel is:


 
Looks like we are Coach measuring tape buddies


----------



## temo

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Looks like we are Coach measuring tape buddies


 
haha never go anywhere without it! 
Believe it or not, it gets used quite often.


----------



## ClassicChanel

I tried that. It just says edit avatar then it won't let me.


----------



## Girlnyc76

Meganka... thanks!


----------



## ClassicChanel

Is there a thread where people want to sell their old chanel's or chanel's they don't use.


----------



## rosasharn78

ClassicChanel said:


> I tried that. It just says edit avatar then it won't let me.


 
You actually have to have a certain number of posts before you can add an avatar to your profile.  I want to say it's 1000 posts if I remember correctly but I may be wrong.



ClassicChanel said:


> Is there a thread where people want to sell their old chanel's or chanel's they don't use.


 
Sorry, but there's no buying/selling on tPF.  There is, however, a thread w/ recommended online sites and sellers that may be helpful to you.


----------



## green97

Just off a 26 hr plane ride (OK, door to door, and with 2 hour layover in Tokyo, but still)...

Can you tell I was traveling with two kiddies? Candy, Strawberry Shortcake (w/brush) and a buried iPod for the 4 year old; Bottle, tiny socks, diaper and wipes for the 1 year old. For me: phone, wallet, passports, boarding passes, lipstick, and a tiny container of Advil.

ps. I had another carryon bag too... though I'm insane enough to carry an uncapped baby bottle in my jumbo, I'm not insane enough to travel THIS light with two kibbles, hahahahahha.


----------



## chanelcraze

green97 said:


> Just off a 26 hr plane ride (OK, door to door, and with 2 hour layover in Tokyo, but still)...
> 
> Can you tell I was traveling with two kiddies? Candy, Strawberry Shortcake (w/brush) and a buried iPod for the 4 year old; Bottle, tiny socks, diaper and wipes for the 1 year old. For me: phone, wallet, passports, boarding passes, lipstick, and a tiny container of Advil.
> 
> ps. I had another carryon bag too... though I'm insane enough to carry an uncapped baby bottle in my jumbo, I'm not insane enough to travel THIS light with two kibbles, hahahahahha.


 

Oh my...you made me all the more determined to get a jumbo!


----------



## imysworld

sophia618 said:


> ^^^ thank you!!!!
> 
> i'm posting the same pics again......sorry!!!!!!
> .....here is a copy from my own thred....!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have auth card and booklet thingie....cuz this bag just came to me yesterday!!! lol i keep my camera in my LV cig case....i never leave the house without it~~~!
> and i have to have 2 sets of car keys (one for my car and DH's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i take daiper and wipes out, i can put my original kitty mirror in there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way, i can even change my wallet to longer one....diaper takes a lot of room.....my poor new flap, taking abuse already --- i stuff my bags to max!



I LOVE YOUR BAG!!!! Which one is it   thank you ))


----------



## bagfashionista

green97 said:


> Just off a 26 hr plane ride (OK, door to door, and with 2 hour layover in Tokyo, but still)...
> 
> Can you tell I was traveling with two kiddies? Candy, Strawberry Shortcake (w/brush) and a buried iPod for the 4 year old; Bottle, tiny socks, diaper and wipes for the 1 year old. For me: phone, wallet, passports, boarding passes, lipstick, and a tiny container of Advil.
> 
> ps. I had another carryon bag too... though I'm insane enough to carry an uncapped baby bottle in my jumbo, I'm not insane enough to travel THIS light with two kibbles, hahahahahha.


 
i got off a 20hour plane ride last week with my 2 year old! is a flap convenient for travelling with kids? I used the cambon just so i won't go crazy if it got mucked up....


----------



## luv2shoppe4fun

green97 said:


> Just off a 26 hr plane ride (OK, door to door, and with 2 hour layover in Tokyo, but still)...
> 
> Can you tell I was traveling with two kiddies? Candy, Strawberry Shortcake (w/brush) and a buried iPod for the 4 year old; Bottle, tiny socks, diaper and wipes for the 1 year old. For me: phone, wallet, passports, boarding passes, lipstick, and a tiny container of Advil.
> 
> ps. I had another carryon bag too... though I'm insane enough to carry an uncapped baby bottle in my jumbo, I'm not insane enough to travel THIS light with two kibbles, hahahahahha.


 

How's the jumbo doing?  With that load, bottle and all, is it holding its shape?  I would never put a bottle inside a Chanel, too terrify of spills.


----------



## VannaLe

Today I have in my Jumbo Caviar=
Lv multicolor pochette
Lv pouch w/keys
Lv wallet
My IFONE!!


----------



## suri127

i dont have any channel bag


----------



## chanelno1

Here's what is in my purse


----------



## grandcentara

here's what in my bag today!!


----------



## grandcentara

grandcentara said:


> here's what in my bag today!!


 
picture here!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

really nice,*chanelno1 *and *grand*


----------



## chanelno1

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> really nice,*chanelno1 *and *grand*



Thanks hun have a nice weekend


----------



## Miss Luana

Here's my contribution!

- YSL Belle du jour wallet ;
- Dior Monogram mini-saddle bag (used as a make up case);
- Dior compact ;
- Marc Jacobs miror ;
- Marc by Marc Jacobs studed card holder ;
- Nars lipstick ;
- Chantal Thomass LE Equal dispenser.


----------



## kkkittyyy

chanelno1 said:


> Here's what is in my purse


 
all chanel!!


----------



## Miss Luana

kkkittyyy said:


> all chanel!!



Is that a Cotton Club line?


----------



## soxx

Limited space in my camelia embossed woc.
Can only squeeze:
- a packet of tissue paper
- my Sony Ericsson hp
- small pouch w my keys
- lip balm
- box of sweets
- my iPhone (not in bag yet coz using it to take pix)


----------



## lilmonkey

soxx said:


> Limited space in my camelia embossed woc.
> Can only squeeze:
> - a packet of tissue paper
> - my Sony Ericsson hp
> - small pouch w my keys
> - lip balm
> - box of sweets
> - my iPhone (not in bag yet coz using it to take pix)



efficient use of small space, *soxx*!


----------



## jess_hj




----------



## kkkittyyy

meganka said:


> Sorry for the blurry pictures, using an old DC to take these.
> 
> These are what I took today with me in my Maxi, still got spare room.
> 
> I use a cotton bag to hold all my stuff so that none of them will scratch the interior!


 
i love the chanel phone case!


----------



## kkkittyyy

gnourtmat said:


> peekaboo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture above is a little mysterious. here's a better look...


 
i luv the hello kitty


----------



## Noramor

CaliDreaming said:


> Red Tory Burch Wallet, LV Damier 4 Key Holder, and iPhone.



Your Tory Burch wallet is georgeous!!


----------



## Noramor

green97 said:


> Just off a 26 hr plane ride (OK, door to door, and with 2 hour layover in Tokyo, but still)...
> 
> Can you tell I was traveling with two kiddies? Candy, Strawberry Shortcake (w/brush) and a buried iPod for the 4 year old; Bottle, tiny socks, diaper and wipes for the 1 year old. For me: phone, wallet, passports, boarding passes, lipstick, and a tiny container of Advil.
> 
> ps. I had another carryon bag too... though I'm insane enough to carry an uncapped baby bottle in my jumbo, I'm not insane enough to travel THIS light with two kibbles, hahahahahha.



I have a little princess at 1,5 years and that could have been my bag....  LOVE IT!


----------



## Noramor

chanelno1 said:


> Here's what is in my purse



Love your Chanel wallet! Where did you buy it? What's the name of the wallet?


----------



## Noramor

In my first new Chanel bag I have:
- LV wallet (it belongs to the Pochette Solo belt in Damier Azur)
- Kleenex
- My appointment book (I'm a naildesigner)
- Chanel lipgloss (I got it together with my bag)
- Dior lipstick
- my iPhone4
- handcream


----------



## gnourtmat

kkkittyyy said:


> i luv the hello kitty



thank you! i am hello kitty obsessed


----------



## maemay

Miss Luana said:


> Here's my contribution!
> 
> - YSL Belle du jour wallet ;
> - Dior Monogram mini-saddle bag (used as a make up case);
> - Dior compact ;
> - Marc Jacobs miror ;
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs studed card holder ;
> - Nars lipstick ;
> - Chantal Thomass LE Equal dispenser.


 
OMG!  I have a Dior monogram mini saddle bag too and I have never thought to use it as a makeup bag.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## ClassicChanel

ShoeLover said:


> This is from nov 06' but I didn't see many psts. So here you go:
> book
> makeup clutch
> wallet
> card case
> sunglasses in case
> keys, cd
> cellphone (in the outside pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I have seen that book several times on this thread and I checked it out of my library and it was so good. Thanks for the reccomendation


----------



## yumixpeach




----------



## bagfashionista

ClassicChanel said:


> ShoeLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from nov 06' but I didn't see many psts. So here you go:
> book
> makeup clutch
> wallet
> card case
> sunglasses in case
> keys, cd
> cellphone (in the outside pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *I have seen that book several times on this thread and I checked it out of my library and it was so good. Thanks for the reccomendation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just requested it from my library too...can't wait!
Click to expand...


----------



## PenelopeB

bagfashionista said:


> ClassicChanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just requested it from my library too...can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great photo's ladies!!
> i have read _Deluxwe, by Dana Thomas _and found it a very interesting read too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bagamind

Ladies
i would like to share mine too:

Jumbo in cavier with SHW with my plum colour Prada pouch to keep things neater (where I throw keep all my knick knacks)

inside my Prada pouch:
LV Epi cardholder in Mandarin with my Mont Blanc pen
LV Vernis Ludlow
COACH key and coin holder
Hello Kitty compact mirror and comb
Etude house compact powder 
Hand sanitiser ( i hv 2 kiddos!)
wet wipes/ tissue pack
Lip balm and lip gloss
my Iphone and lastly
my LV Emilie long wallet which i love to bits!

thanks for letting me share


----------



## Noramor

Bagamind said:


> Ladies
> i would like to share mine too:
> 
> Jumbo in cavier with SHW with my plum colour Prada pouch to keep things neater (where I throw keep all my knick knacks)
> 
> inside my Prada pouch:
> LV Epi cardholder in Mandarin with my Mont Blanc pen
> LV Vernis Ludlow
> COACH key and coin holder
> Hello Kitty compact mirror and comb
> Etude house compact powder
> Hand sanitiser ( i hv 2 kiddos!)
> wet wipes/ tissue pack
> Lip balm and lip gloss
> my Iphone and lastly
> my LV Emilie long wallet which i love to bits!
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
I once had the LV Emilie long wallet, but sold it.... It is really georgious though so I regretted it...
But I then I got the Chanel Purse - and now I'm in love again


----------



## Bagamind

Noramor said:


> I once had the LV Emilie long wallet, but sold it.... It is really georgious though so I regretted it...
> But I then I got the Chanel Purse - and now I'm in love again


hehehe, to be frank, I m itching for a Chanel purse too!  but u just got the LV one recently, so guess i will wait it out for a while


----------



## hananiki

Here's my contribution!

Fur trimmed sac rabat on the outside..

And on the inside:
Miu Miu birdie wallet/clutch
Anya Hindmarch coin pouch
Chanel leather gloves
Assortment of makeup thingies
Pillbox
Small map of Shanghai

Oh! I before I forget, my Samsung Galaxy Android which I had used to take the pics!


----------



## DizzyFairy

apologies for bad quality pics.. didnt take my camera 
going out for dinner with my mini flap tonight, 

inside: my wallet, my bf's wallet, key holder and my phone (holding to take pics...)


----------



## prettypeonies

yumixpeach said:


>


 WOW.. EYE CANDY .. LOOKS like a magazine shoot  love the heart coin pouch


----------



## kcunning

Here's my Chanel GST....with my contents.
I know, Im purseforuming at work.....naughty.
Inside is:
LV international wallet
I Pad
Trunks and Bags pochette
LV mono 4 key holder
Chanel sunglasses
BB Bold (not pictured)

LOVE this bag!


----------



## taravuitton

KTScrlet said:


> _*Here's mine.*_



wauw my favorite color is pink so I think everything looks gorgeous in your bag


----------



## Virginiamb

I will post my pic shortly, but I have to ask if you love your Chanel Baby Cabas.  I almost bought a metalic bronze, but just was not sure.


----------



## veromimo

hananiki said:


> Here's my contribution!
> 
> Fur trimmed sac rabat on the outside..
> 
> And on the inside:
> Miu Miu birdie wallet/clutch
> Anya Hindmarch coin pouch
> Chanel leather gloves
> Assortment of makeup thingies
> Pillbox
> Small map of Shanghai
> 
> Oh! I before I forget, my Samsung Galaxy Android which I had used to take the pics!




love your bag


----------



## acolvard

Here's a look inside my bag ... I normally carry a YSL Muse to work, so it's always a challenge to squeeze everything into my Chanel 

Contents:
- LV make-up bag 
- LV key chain
- Chanel Paris New York wallet
- Ray Ban sunnies
- Altoid minis


----------



## paruparo

Dont usually post here but since I took a pic for a pf-er, i figured i would put it here as well 

Just Mademoiselle (the smaller size-- some people call it the Medium, but on the tag, it said Large)


----------



## sweetie_sg

^very pretty JM you have there *paruparo*


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here whats inside my GST w/ GHW:

Cambon zip around wallet
LV Mini Agendy in Vernis
Chanel sunglasses
iphone 3
iphone 4( used to take pic with)
tissues
hello kitty gum (had to buy a little girl a bday present yesterday couldnt resist the hello kitty gum)
mac lipstick, lipgloss, and makeup bag full of more mac makup
tissues
mac slim mirror (this is great for bags, its like the size of a credit card)
car key
house keys + work badge
keys to my moms house
gum
altoids
hand sanitizer (im paranoid)
mini comb
loccitane hand cream
nivea chapstick

I have my jacket charm hanging on the inside of my bag, its so freaking cute! I dont want to lose it so i have it on the inside. hehe

I usually keep my wallet in the zip pocket of the gst but since I got the cambon zip around I keep it in one of the outer pockets. The cambon zip around really keeps everything nice and organized.


----------



## icycoldice

shinymagpie said:


> View attachment 1128449
> View attachment 1128450
> View attachment 1128451
> 
> Diary/agenda (which slides perfectly into the top flap pocket), long slimline double quilted wallet, chromatic camera lens sunglasses (80's or 90's)



I used to have the same keitai as you!


----------



## batere

maxi lambskin red gold hardware..


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi ladies, 

I've been quietly drooling at the Chanel thread for the past couple of months. Now I can proudly say I can post pics of what's inside my new Chanel Business flap .

- leopard print wallet
- Coach makeup bag
- Reading glasses case
- Ray Ban sunglasses case

I have more little things inside my purse like comb, LV six key holder, tissues and etc., but decided to only take pics of the big stuff.


----------



## InouisLover

iPhone
Chanel mascara, concealer & lip gloss
Givenchy eye shadow
Mason Pearson brush
LV Zippy EPI wallet
Skin Vivo cream
Clarins daily lotion
2 Waterman pens
Mini  Issey Miyake perfume
Tissues
Neutrogena Lip Balm
Business Cards
GA Glasses
and a TON of those just in case items like ibuprofen, eye drops, etc., etc., etc. packed in a small case


----------



## lakwash

Love how organized your purse is! What kind of organizer do you use, I simply love it?


----------



## InouisLover

lakwash said:


> Love how organized your purse is! What kind of organizer do you use, I simply love it?


 

Thank you! I use the Inouis Core - In the leather version. It's really amazing


----------



## FlipDiver

Does anyone have a purse organizer they'd recommend?


----------



## lakwash

where can I find the Inouis Core organizer? thanks for your help in advance.....


----------



## InouisLover

lakwash said:


> where can I find the Inouis Core organizer? thanks for your help in advance.....


 
You can find it on the Inouis website


----------



## InouisLover

FlipDiver said:


> Does anyone have a purse organizer they'd recommend?


 
I love my Inouis Core - picture above inside the Chanel Cells Tote


----------



## FlipDiver

InouisLover said:


> I love my Inouis Core - picture above inside the Chanel Cells Tote



Thanks *InouisLover! *I guess you would be the expert on that, wouldn't you?


----------



## InouisLover

BTW, FD, I love your Monogram collection - and the fact that you bought yourself the first one as a graduation gift  But I'm new and I'm not sure I can make this off-point comment here


----------



## FlipDiver

InouisLover said:


> BTW, FD, I love your Monogram collection - and the fact that you bought yourself the first one as a graduation gift  But I'm new and I'm not sure I can make this off-point comment here



Thanks* InouisLover!  *That's still under construction... I've been busy lately with all my recent Chanel purchases.


----------



## bluekit

FlipDiver said:


> Does anyone have a purse organizer they'd recommend?


 
I use purseket (they have their own website, just google it) for my jumbo and for my Vuitton totes.  They carry them at the Container Store.


----------



## clothingguru

Hello! Here is my very first Chanel  Im in Heaven  

Beige Lambskin Medium with Gold HW:


----------



## eggpudding

^So pretty! Is it vintage? Also, amazing Loubie collection in the back


----------



## misskrys

^^ Agreed! Beautiful bag and I'm totally loving the background


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *Eggpudding* and *misskrys*!!! 

I love her! She isn't vintage i dont think? Im new to chanel so dont know all the ins and outs but i was told she was the normal Beige Lamb Medium as seen in all stores. I had her authenticated here as well just to be sure! But i originally saw the bag in the Vancouver Holt Renphrew store and fell in love. 

And thanks! Im obsessed with my Loubie's!


----------



## FreshLilies

In my Beige Clair Jumbo 

All packed up.





Unpacking...





Everything inside!





&#9829;Coach gloves
&#9829;Betsey Johnson Sunglasses
&#9829;YSL Rouge Volutpe Lipstick in #2
&#9829;Burt's Bees Chapstick
&#9829;Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
&#9829;Keys
&#9829;iPhone4
&#9829;Louis Vuitton Vernis Agenda PM in Pomme
&#9829;Louis Vuitton White Multicolor Sarah Wallet, Litchi (Pink) Interior

This is the most I would ever keep in it. Normally I just carry my wallet, agenda, keys, phone and chapstick. The gloves take up a lot of room


----------



## wetbandit42

I love your beige medium flap, clothingguru! That's the bag I want next.


----------



## yumixpeach

What's in my CHANEL bag? Travel Edition =D


----------



## InouisLover

yumixpeach said:


> What's in my CHANEL bag? Travel Edition =D


 
Your dog is SO adorable!!  Are the stuffed animals for you or the dog?


----------



## clothingguru

*freshlilies:*Love the beige clair  and cute hello kitty! 

*yumix:* CUTE doggy! Love the bags!


----------



## cutiecat

FreshLilies said:


> In my Beige Clair Jumbo
> 
> All packed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpacking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9829;Coach gloves
> &#9829;Betsey Johnson Sunglasses
> &#9829;YSL Rouge Volutpe Lipstick in #2
> &#9829;Burt's Bees Chapstick
> &#9829;Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
> &#9829;Keys
> &#9829;iPhone4
> &#9829;Louis Vuitton Vernis Agenda PM in Pomme
> &#9829;Louis Vuitton White Multicolor Sarah Wallet, Litchi (Pink) Interior
> 
> This is the most I would ever keep in it. Normally I just carry my wallet, agenda, keys, phone and chapstick. The gloves take up a lot of room



Love your bag! and I love hello kitty too!!


----------



## Miss Luana

yumixpeach said:


> What's in my CHANEL bag? Travel Edition =D



Your dog is TDF (and the Chanel too, of course!)


----------



## djt_mom_of_3

I try to keep as little as possible in my bags, otherwise it makes changing them out too difficult


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

Here is what's inside my Chanel purses, but in a video format.  I can't understand embedding AT ALL on tPF, so i will just leave some links here, if you want to watch. Thanks! 

Part 1!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dwnji_N_OA

Part 2!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7-ob5bCZ6s


----------



## lilyshen

I am not tall so I think Chanel Classic Flap small size fits me. But i can see from the pic that it can only hold very little inside. I don't know what to do


----------



## LuvingChanel

soxx said:


> Limited space in my camelia embossed woc.
> Can only squeeze:
> - a packet of tissue paper
> - my Sony Ericsson hp
> - small pouch w my keys
> - lip balm
> - box of sweets
> - my iPhone (not in bag yet coz using it to take pix)


 Hi, love yr bag. T his is the one i wld like to have. did u get it in singapore? They dont have it anymore when i checked with them.

Lucky you.


----------



## vink

lipgloss1029 said:


> How much can you fit in a medium/large classic flap?
> 
> Contents:
> lipgloss
> mirror
> Ipod mini
> Paper fan (I am pregnant and am thus very hot (in all meanings of the word. )
> Tissue paper
> Keys
> Brolly
> Mobile phone
> YSL short wallet
> Pen
> Eyebrow pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag after being stuffed.


 
You are amazing. I'm getting my first flap and I'm really worried if it can fit all my stuff. (Been an oversize bag girl all my life) Your photo really comfort me.


----------



## newmommy_va

I love seeing everyone else's pics  

So here's what's in my bag today... 08A dark brown caviar flap (M/L size)

Inside:
LV monogram multicolore insolite wallet
Moby Wrap bag with baby essentials inside


----------



## larasophia

what bag style is that? its beautiful


----------



## Krnnana

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been quietly drooling at the Chanel thread for the past couple of months. Now I can proudly say I can post pics of what's inside my new Chanel Business flap .
> 
> - leopard print wallet
> - Coach makeup bag
> - Reading glasses case
> - Ray Ban sunglasses case
> 
> I have more little things inside my purse like comb, LV six key holder, tissues and etc., but decided to only take pics of the big stuff.



Thanks for showing us whats inside your bag  I am interested in the business flaps and wasnt sure how much stuff i could put in it


----------



## alwaysadira

@yumixpeach, Bags and a pom. A girl after my own heart!


----------



## newmommy_va

larasophia: Do you mean the one Helena10 commented on? (originally posted by IntlSet) It looks like a Timeless CC "Grand Shopping Tote". (If you liked *my* bag, it's a 2008 Cruise "Classic Flap Bag" in dark brown caviar. 


larasophia said:


> what bag style is that? its beautiful


----------



## zjajkj

*Chanel Timeless Clutch Caviar*
I research about the Timeless Clutch before I purchase. Some reviews stated that it fit more than or as much as a Chanel Medium Flap.. I believe it now!! There is no need to change to a smaller card holder if you are using a medium wallet as the clutch is definitely huge enough for it.. 

What I can fit in:
- Chanel Lip Stick
- Chanel Lip Gloss
- A pack of tissue paper
- A pack of cigarettes
- A bunch of keys + car key & remote control
- My BV regular wallet
PS: My cell phone is taking the photographs, but still there are much more space in the clutch to be filled with











Change into a card holder (using my YSL card holder):





much more room available:





The clutch look filled or brim but really is because I shove the items to centre to show you.. It really does can fit much more items..


----------



## bluetooth101

newmommy_va said:


> I love seeing everyone else's pics
> 
> So here's what's in my bag today... 08A dark brown caviar flap (M/L size)
> 
> Inside:
> LV monogram multicolore insolite wallet
> Moby Wrap bag with baby essentials inside


 
*newmommy_va*, I LOVE your bag!!!  It almost looks like a half-moon WOC!  Amazing!


----------



## newmommy_va

*bluetooth101:* Thank you! (You are the first person who has complimented my bag! So: thank you thank you thank you!! ) And you are absolutely right- it is a "big" version of the half-moon WOC. Here's a side view where you can see the likeness better 






bluetooth101 said:


> *newmommy_va*, I LOVE your bag!!! It almost looks like a half-moon WOC! Amazing!


----------



## bluetooth101

^^Aaww... thank you for the additional picture!  I love it even more now   I keep going back to your pictures...


----------



## bluecashmere

Change into a card holder (using my YSL card holder):





much more room available:
QUOTE]

Pretty card holder~~ ^^


----------



## bluecashmere

yumixpeach said:


> What's in my CHANEL bag? Travel Edition =D


 
I like your camera bag and Rilakkuma.


----------



## kat99

From my blog, as I'm traveling today, the only thing missing from the picture is my wallet


----------



## DizzyFairy

didnt bring much out today...

-driving license
-bank card
-lip gloss x 2
-eye drop
-crabtree hand cream 
-my phone (in my hand for taking photos)
-car keys (not there in photo)


----------



## brittnybrittny

my black 2.55 ! I´ll load up photos!


----------



## FreshLilies

kat99 said:


> From my blog, as I'm traveling today, the only thing missing from the picture is my wallet
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-xN-0fym_zgg/TXlxFvMI4fI/AAAAAAAABIU/BrB1fW1RaKA/s640/travel4.JPG




Your red jumbo is beautiful!!! Love that scarf, too


----------



## DizzyFairy

same as what I had from yesterday photo but in my mini flap:
- lip gloss x 2
- key wallet
- mobile
- cards x 2
- some notes
- camera (used to take photos) =) 
i dont really carry much..


----------



## Seedlessplum

I put all this inside my jumbo. It really can carry alot! Im surprise


----------



## Slegna

Small coco rider in black lambskin. Easy to get in and out of since there isn't a double flap. 
Inside contains: Rebecca Minkoff pouch, iPhone, Camera case (since I was using the camera to take the picture), No7 lipstick and a pair of sunglasses.

Still had lots of space left over for your keys (I forgot to include), sunglass case... etc.


----------



## bluekit

Slegna said:


> Small coco rider in black lambskin. Easy to get in and out of since there isn't a double flap.
> Inside contains: Rebecca Minkoff pouch, iPhone, Camera case (since I was using the camera to take the picture), No7 lipstick and a pair of sunglasses.
> 
> Still had lots of space left over for your keys (I forgot to include), sunglass case... etc.


 
Slegna, you're my hero for posting the contents of the small coco rider.   I love how it DOESN'T have the double flap, which would drive me crazy.  It looks amazing on you as well!


----------



## bluekit

Inside my Medium camera bag, Clockwise from left to right:
- BB
-a can of unopened pokka milk coffee,
- Vuitton Vernis Zippy coin purse/wallet in gris
- HK camera bag with camera inside
- Lesportsac pouch with makeup/lotion/lipgloss and other loose things in there
- candy
-Juicy Couture -couture couture rollerball perfum
- Vuitton purse hook
- phone (not pictured, used to take this pix)
- with room to put a small scarf/sweater


----------



## Yanca

Slegna said:


> Small coco rider in black lambskin. Easy to get in and out of since there isn't a double flap.
> Inside contains: Rebecca Minkoff pouch, iPhone, Camera case (since I was using the camera to take the picture), No7 lipstick and a pair of sunglasses.
> 
> Still had lots of space left over for your keys (I forgot to include), sunglass case... etc.


thanks for posting a photo! I'm thinking of getting the coco rider, but I already have a jumbo, mini and GST in black. I might just get one more black before the beige..


----------



## Sky Goddess

bluecashmere said:


> Change into a card holder (using my YSL card holder):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much more room available:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pretty card holder~~ ^^




Gorgeous YSL Card holder!  Do you mind telling me where/when you got it? I'm searching for a good one for weeks now! Thanks!


----------



## Slegna

bluekit said:


> Inside my Medium camera bag, Clockwise from left to right:
> - BB
> -a can of unopened pokka milk coffee,
> - Vuitton Vernis Zippy coin purse/wallet in gris
> - HK camera bag with camera inside
> - Lesportsac pouch with makeup/lotion/lipgloss and other loose things in there
> - candy
> -Juicy Couture -couture couture rollerball perfum
> - Vuitton purse hook
> - phone (not pictured, used to take this pix)
> - with room to put a small scarf/sweater



I love your camera bag! Perfect casual chic imo  Sigh... why do you tempt me so.... 
The vernis zippy coin purse is so yummy as well! Great bag and awesome contents~


----------



## zjajkj

Sky Goddess said:


> Gorgeous YSL Card holder! Do you mind telling me where/when you got it? I'm searching for a good one for weeks now! Thanks!


 
I got it from YSL (YVES saint LAURENT) boutique of course??


----------



## bluekit

Slegna said:


> I love your camera bag! Perfect casual chic imo  Sigh... why do you tempt me so....
> The vernis zippy coin purse is so yummy as well! Great bag and awesome contents~


 
Thanks Slegna! I really love this purse -- haven't stopped using it since I got it.  I am glad I was able to locate it in the store despite its "age" (it was part of the 09C collection).


----------



## Laura90

This photo was taken in february but I have always the same content, but the book has changed because I am back from holidays in Réunion. Now I have a french book who speaks about purses

nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/03/26/mini_110326105546196708.jpg

nsa25.casimages.com/img/2011/03/26/mini_110326105121924229.jpg

nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/03/26/mini_11032610573838680.jpg


----------



## Firecracker

DizzyFairy said:


> same as what I had from yesterday photo but in my mini flap:
> - lip gloss x 2
> - key wallet
> - mobile
> - cards x 2
> - some notes
> - camera (used to take photos) =)
> i dont really carry much..


Wow! I'm impressed by how much a mini can actually carry! DizzyFairy, you really are making it more tempting for me to get a mini.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Firecracker, do buy it (i really love mine!!)... i bought mine from the bay with the authentication help from PFers...=)


----------



## Hunni

Where did you get your purple agenda/planner?




Laura90 said:


> This photo was taken in february but I have always the same content, but the book has changed because I am back from holidays in Réunion. Now I have a french book who speaks about purses
> 
> nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/03/26/mini_110326105546196708.jpg
> 
> nsa25.casimages.com/img/2011/03/26/mini_110326105121924229.jpg
> 
> nsa26.casimages.com/img/2011/03/26/mini_11032610573838680.jpg


----------



## Laura90

Hunni said:


> Where did you get your purple agenda/planner?


 

Sorry but I don't know, because it's one of presents for my birthday by my friends, but I tell you what is the brand, it's a "Quo vadis"


----------



## tastefashion

Slegna said:


> Small coco rider in black lambskin. Easy to get in and out of since there isn't a double flap.
> Inside contains: Rebecca Minkoff pouch, iPhone, Camera case (since I was using the camera to take the picture), No7 lipstick and a pair of sunglasses.
> 
> Still had lots of space left over for your keys (I forgot to include), sunglass case... etc.



I want to say your coco rider flap is so lovely! btw, I can't believe it's so roomy!! Oh I want one!!!


----------



## Bagamind

inside my M/L lamb :
Main compartment-
LV ludlow coin n card case
LV Epi card case (orange)
Coach zipper keypouch (lip gloss, lip balm, keys)
Pack of tissue paper

Outer compartment:
Iphone


----------



## KayuuKathey

Haha tons of crap 
- Notebook and Pen.
- Sabon sample soap
- Hair scruchie, not cotton but hard.
- barnum Animal crackers
- Joan Rivers Beauty Eyeshadow
-Chanel Khaki Vert Single Eyeshadow
- Neosporin Pain Relief to go!
- Mind teaser keychain & my keys
- Shu Uemura travel size Cleansing Oil
- Nanette Lepore  Parfume.
- GNC Vitamin B12. :O

The Chanel Jumbo XL holds a ton.


----------



## diorme

i can finally post in here!!!! 

i'm carrying my new m/l black caviar flap bag with SHW and it contains:

...i can't seem to attach pics to save my life so here's the album link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/61428102@N08/

- Henri Bendel mirror
- keys
- polarized Ray-Ban wayfarers
- BIC pen
- LipSmacker vanilla creams in Whipped Cream
- cell phone (not depicted here)

it can fit more stuff but i don't need it to!


----------



## AnnMJ

KayuuKathey said:


> Haha tons of crap
> - Notebook and Pen.
> - Sabon sample soap
> - Hair scruchie, not cotton but hard.
> - barnum Animal crackers
> - Joan Rivers Beauty Eyeshadow
> -Chanel Khaki Vert Single Eyeshadow
> - Neosporin Pain Relief to go!
> - Mind teaser keychain & my keys
> - Shu Uemura travel size Cleansing Oil
> - Nanette Lepore  Parfume.
> - GNC Vitamin B12. :O
> 
> The Chanel Jumbo XL holds a ton.



i love that nanette lepore perfume!!!!! i have it as well!


----------



## Hunni

Thanks girl! I love it!



Laura90 said:


> Sorry but I don't know, because it's one of presents for my birthday by my friends, but I tell you what is the brand, it's a "Quo vadis"


----------



## bluekit

Here's what was inside my E/W red flap yesterday . . .










- LV Zippy Coin Purse 
- Phone
- Dior Lip Gloss
- Juicy parfum
- HK camera pouch
- keys (not pictured)
with some room to spare.


----------



## bluekit

Inside my bronze mini:





-Same contents as above...

The mini fits almost just as much as my E/W flap!


----------



## bluetooth101

bluekit said:


> Inside my bronze mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Same contents as above...
> 
> The mini fits almost just as much as my E/W flap!



Thanks for sharing, bluekit! You wore your mini!!! Yay!! love your E/W flap too!


----------



## bluekit

bluetooth101 said:


> Thanks for sharing, bluekit! You wore your mini!!! Yay!! love your E/W flap too!


thanks bluetooth!!  I have to admit I haven't broke open the mini   I did as far as trying to transfer my stuff from the e/w to the mini to see what fits and what doesn't.


----------



## globetrotter.

Inside: 

*-Hermes Globetrotter agenda*
*-iPod touch*
*-Mobile phone*
*-CHANEL sunspecs*
*-CHANEL wallet*


----------



## singdizzy

I carried my caviar flap today. 
















Coach umbrella
iPhone and earbuds
little makeup bag for gum, floss, hair ties, "lady" items
my boring yet dependable comb
Kenny and the keys
indestructible Fossil wallet
Chanel lip gloss - I'm so sad that the color has been discontinued!
Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume roller
purse hook
Lancome powder compact
Chanel sunglasses
I also carried my new camera, but I of course used it for the snaps for this post.


----------



## Pinkmilk

Love your contents! Super spring like! Don't your chanel sunbird take up so much room? How do you like using your purse hook? Do you feel like it puts a lot of stress on the straps?



singdizzy said:


> I carried my caviar flap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach umbrella
> iPhone and earbuds
> little makeup bag for gum, floss, hair ties, "lady" items
> my boring yet dependable comb
> Kenny and the keys
> indestructible Fossil wallet
> Chanel lip gloss - I'm so sad that the color has been discontinued!
> Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume roller
> purse hook
> Lancome powder compact
> Chanel sunglasses
> I also carried my new camera, but I of course used it for the snaps for this post.


----------



## singdizzy

Pinkmilk said:


> Love your contents! Super spring like! Don't your chanel sunbird take up so much room? How do you like using your purse hook? Do you feel like it puts a lot of stress on the straps?


 
Thank you! I use the hook when there's no extra chair or space next to me to put my bag down. No way is it going on the floor! I usually take the umbrella out so it doesn't hang too heavily on the straps. Other than that, I think the straps are pretty strong. I try to not fill the bag completely so it keeps its shape, so there's plenty of room for everything I need.


----------



## leatherobsessed

I always stalk this thread because I love seeing what you carry and how you carry/organize your bags. This time I wanted to contribute instead of stalk!!  Here's what I carry in my Dark Green (or Military green) Maxi Flap (nothing special, just your basic stuff:

- LV Cosmetic bag (filled with all sorts of goodies)
- LV Coin pouch
- LV Zippy Coin Purse
- iPod
- Hermes Card holder
- Chanel lipstick 
- Sunglasses
- Gum
- La Mer hand cream (LOVE this stuff!!)

With room to spare . . .


----------



## SassieMe

leatherobsessed said:


> I always stalk this thread because I love seeing what you carry and how you carry/organize your bags. This time I wanted to contribute instead of stalk!!  Here's what I carry in my Dark Green (or Military green) Maxi Flap (nothing special, just your basic stuff:
> 
> - LV Cosmetic bag (filled with all sorts of goodies)
> - LV Coin pouch
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse
> - iPod
> - Hermes Card holder
> - Chanel lipstick
> - Sunglasses
> - Gum
> - La Mer hand cream (LOVE this stuff!!)
> 
> With room to spare . . .



What a gorgeous bag!  Congratulations of finding it!  And thanks for sharing what inside.  I am always so astonished at how much one can fit into what looks like a relatively small bag!


----------



## meganfm

*singdizzy* - Is yours a jumbo or maxi flap?  You fit so much in there!


----------



## peaceonearth

singdizzy said:


> I carried my caviar flap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach umbrella
> iPhone and earbuds
> little makeup bag for gum, floss, hair ties, "lady" items
> my boring yet dependable comb
> Kenny and the keys
> indestructible Fossil wallet
> Chanel lip gloss - I'm so sad that the color has been discontinued!
> Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume roller
> purse hook
> Lancome powder compact
> Chanel sunglasses
> I also carried my new camera, but I of course used it for the snaps for this post.


 would you mind sharing what brand and color your nail polish ? love the color.


----------



## iloverelaxbear

butterfliie said:


> In my patent blush medium classic flap today at work: my wallet, phone, keys (no car keys b/c I walk to work), mini brush, and SoftLips.
> 
> LOL I had to be sneaky while taking these pictures on my credenza at work.  My boss would have been like, "What are you doing?!?"



your patent Classic is amazing!  I want one now!!! ><


----------



## iloverelaxbear

singdizzy said:


> I carried my caviar flap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach umbrella
> iPhone and earbuds
> little makeup bag for gum, floss, hair ties, "lady" items
> my boring yet dependable comb
> Kenny and the keys
> indestructible Fossil wallet
> Chanel lip gloss - I'm so sad that the color has been discontinued!
> Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume roller
> purse hook
> Lancome powder compact
> Chanel sunglasses
> I also carried my new camera, but I of course used it for the snaps for this post.



Wow..! The jumbo can fit ALL THIS?!  =0  Completely changes my opinion of the flap bags~ =D


----------



## iloverelaxbear

DizzyFairy said:


> didnt bring much out today...
> 
> -driving license
> -bank card
> -lip gloss x 2
> -eye drop
> -crabtree hand cream
> -my phone (in my hand for taking photos)
> -car keys (not there in photo)



the vintage Chanel is darling~!


----------



## singdizzy

meganfm said:


> *singdizzy* - Is yours a jumbo or maxi flap?  You fit so much in there!





iloverelaxbear said:


> Wow..! The jumbo can fit ALL THIS?!  =0   Completely changes my opinion of the flap bags~ =D



I am embarrassed to admit this (especially here), but I don't know the difference between a maxi and jumbo.  Is it a jumbo? I'll have to ask my SA next time I see her. 



peaceonearth said:


> would you mind sharing what brand and color your nail polish ? love the color.



Thanks! It's Shellac brand in hot pop pink with a clear glitter top coat. I've had it on for three weeks - Shellac is amazing!


----------



## bluekit

singdizzy said:


> I carried my caviar flap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach umbrella
> iPhone and earbuds
> little makeup bag for gum, floss, hair ties, "lady" items
> my boring yet dependable comb
> Kenny and the keys
> indestructible Fossil wallet
> Chanel lip gloss - I'm so sad that the color has been discontinued!
> Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume roller
> purse hook
> Lancome powder compact
> Chanel sunglasses
> I also carried my new camera, but I of course used it for the snaps for this post.


 
*singdizzy, *I really like your Kenny keychain.   It's amazing that your flap can fit an umbrella!



leatherobsessed said:


> I always stalk this thread because I love seeing what you carry and how you carry/organize your bags. This time I wanted to contribute instead of stalk!! Here's what I carry in my Dark Green (or Military green) Maxi Flap (nothing special, just your basic stuff:
> 
> - LV Cosmetic bag (filled with all sorts of goodies)
> - LV Coin pouch
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse
> - iPod
> - Hermes Card holder
> - Chanel lipstick
> - Sunglasses
> - Gum
> - La Mer hand cream (LOVE this stuff!!)
> 
> With room to spare . . .


 
*leatherobsessed*, love the Vuitton contents and the engraved Hermes card holder is gorgeous!!  I've been looking for a card holder for ages and this seems just right! Does it hold a lot of cards? Or are you using it as a small wallet?


----------



## iloverelaxbear

vintage Chanel canvas tote for a long overdue sunny day~!
This tote is so huge and roomy, and the canvas is very sturdy, almost like a denim material~


----------



## leatherobsessed

*leatherobsessed*, love the Vuitton contents and the engraved Hermes card holder is gorgeous!!  I've been looking for a card holder for ages and this seems just right! Does it hold a lot of cards? Or are you using it as a small wallet? [/QUOTE]

I was using it as a small wallet at one point and I was able to fit several credit cards on one side and cash on the other.  Now I'm using it to carry different types of cards: couple of magnetic cards, public transit card (like a credit card), and there's plenty of room left even with those thick cards in there.

Hope that helps


----------



## bluekit

iloverelaxbear said:


> vintage Chanel canvas tote for a long overdue sunny day~!
> This tote is so huge and roomy, and the canvas is very sturdy, almost like a denim material~


 
Cuteness overload.  I love everything in your tote, especially your MC wallet and your sunnies. 



leatherobsessed said:


> *leatherobsessed*, love the Vuitton contents and the engraved Hermes card holder is gorgeous!!  I've been looking for a card holder for ages and this seems just right! Does it hold a lot of cards? Or are you using it as a small wallet?


 
I was using it as a small wallet at one point and I was able to fit several credit cards on one side and cash on the other. Now I'm using it to carry different types of cards: couple of magnetic cards, public transit card (like a credit card), and there's plenty of room left even with those thick cards in there.

Hope that helps [/QUOTE]

It does.  I have far too many cards to all fit in my zippy coin purse (my work horse at the moment).  This will prevent my ZCP from look like this


----------



## glamourdoll.

iloverelaxbear said:


> vintage Chanel canvas tote for a long overdue sunny day~!
> This tote is so huge and roomy, and the canvas is very sturdy, almost like a denim material~



I love this so much! Rilakkuma is one of my favourite characters!


----------



## iloverelaxbear

bluekit said:


> Cuteness overload.  I love everything in your tote, especially your MC wallet and your sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was using it as a small wallet at one point and I was able to fit several credit cards on one side and cash on the other. Now I'm using it to carry different types of cards: couple of magnetic cards, public transit card (like a credit card), and there's plenty of room left even with those thick cards in there.
> 
> Hope that helps


 
It does.  I have far too many cards to all fit in my zippy coin purse (my work horse at the moment).  This will prevent my ZCP from look like this [/QUOTE]

thank you so much~!  I love Rilakkuma


----------



## iloverelaxbear

glamourdoll. said:


> I love this so much! Rilakkuma is one of my favourite characters!



thanks~!  Rilakkuma is also my favorite character of all time XD


----------



## jess_hj

Whats in my bag? by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## karen.sam.soon




----------



## bluekit

*karen.sam.soon*, I like your miu miu wallet and the louis vuitton key holder in amarante!!
*jess*, I like your reissue (what season is this? It's beautiful) and matching wallet?? Very classy looking.


----------



## bluekit

Same old contents, but in the medium JM. 






(from L-R): 
Louis Vuitton Purse hook
Sunnies
BB
Lesportsac pouch with misc. cosmetic stuff in there
blueberry candy
HK camera case - camera in use
LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse in Gris
keys (not pictured)
With room to spare


----------



## karen.sam.soon

bluekit said:


> *karen.sam.soon*, I like your miu miu wallet and the louis vuitton key holder in amarante!!
> *jess*, I like your reissue (what season is this? It's beautiful) and matching wallet?? Very classy looking.


 
thanks for your reply, miumiu wallet is the birthday present from my sister

i love this forum  and hope to see more Chanel photos here


----------



## Pinkmilk

jess_hj said:


> Whats in my bag? by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr



Love that your purse and wallet match! I want that camera too! How do you like using it? And beautiful McQueen scarf!!!


----------



## jess_hj

bluekit said:


> *karen.sam.soon*, I like your miu miu wallet and the louis vuitton key holder in amarante!!
> *jess*, I like your reissue (what season is this? It's beautiful) and matching wallet?? Very classy looking.



its the puzzle reissue with puzzle reissue wallet hehe 
I think it was from 2008 season ~


----------



## jess_hj

whats in my bag. by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr

multicolor insolite wallet,
agenda,
macbook air,
rilakkuma pouch
loccitane hand cream (YES I always carry the biggest size )
stitch pencilcase


----------



## bluetooth101

^^ You totally re-vamped the inside of your bag!!  I love it!  Your multicolor wallet is so pretty!!


----------



## iloverelaxbear

vintage Chanel flap and contents XD




what's in my bag? by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr


----------



## Noramor

singdizzy said:


> I carried my caviar flap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach umbrella
> iPhone and earbuds
> little makeup bag for gum, floss, hair ties, "lady" items
> my boring yet dependable comb
> Kenny and the keys
> indestructible Fossil wallet
> Chanel lip gloss - I'm so sad that the color has been discontinued!
> Prada Infusion D'Iris perfume roller
> purse hook
> Lancome powder compact
> Chanel sunglasses
> I also carried my new camera, but I of course used it for the snaps for this post.


 
Is it Shellac you're wearing?? I do Shellac in my little salong and it looks like hot pink... Beautiful color


----------



## diorme

iloverelaxbear said:


> vintage Chanel flap and contents XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's in my bag? by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr



i LOVE your LV coin purse! it's in a stunning colour and do my eyes deceive me? it seems like there's a cute LV heart necklace/chain attached??  please do tell where you got this gorgeous little purse, i'm on the hunt for some SLGs


----------



## iloverelaxbear

diorme said:


> i LOVE your LV coin purse! it's in a stunning colour and do my eyes deceive me? it seems like there's a cute LV heart necklace/chain attached??  please do tell where you got this gorgeous little purse, i'm on the hunt for some SLGs



Hi and thank you so much for your sweet comment!  If I remember correctly, I received this purse around 2 years ago for Valentines day. It was a Valentine's day limited edition I believe, and the price was $450 at the time.  The chain is part of the purse, it is not detachable...
what is an SLG?  =D

I also have the golden version here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/whats-inside-your-lv-414095-71.html#post18775124, also a limited edition for valentines day of maybe 2007 or 2008?

The orange one was featured on purseblog here, thanks again!
Hope I was helpful =X 

http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-heart-coin-purse.html

I do see a few for sale:
but just make sure it is authentic! 

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=louis+vuitton+heart+coin+purse#q=louis+vuitton+heart+coin+purse&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=p_ord&tbm=shop&ei=NJS4TcbtIMjq0QH-1sGFAQ&ved=0CAoQuw0oAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=e6c9ed1ac8e92a51&biw=1110&bih=653


----------



## diorme

iloverelaxbear said:


> Hi and thank you so much for your sweet comment!  If I remember correctly, I received this purse around 2 years ago for Valentines day. It was a Valentine's day limited edition I believe, and the price was $450 at the time.  The chain is part of the purse, it is not detachable...
> what is an SLG?  =D
> 
> I also have the golden version here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/whats-inside-your-lv-414095-71.html#post18775124, also a limited edition for valentines day of maybe 2007 or 2008?
> 
> The orange one was featured on purseblog here, thanks again!
> Hope I was helpful =X
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-heart-coin-purse.html
> 
> I do see a few for sale:
> but just make sure it is authentic!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=louis+vuitton+heart+coin+purse#q=louis+vuitton+heart+coin+purse&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=p_ord&tbm=shop&ei=NJS4TcbtIMjq0QH-1sGFAQ&ved=0CAoQuw0oAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=e6c9ed1ac8e92a51&biw=1110&bih=653



aww it's Limited Edition?? lol thanks for the info though! maybe they'll bring something similar to it back next year 

SLGs = small leather goods. mine are old and wearing so i need to find some cute new ones in fun colours! yours seem perfect in terms of what i want!!  really hope LV makes more


----------



## lollipop

i've got long wallet, 2 packs of tissues, a key pouch, card holder and envirosax and my iphone (using it to take the picture)......


----------



## Kiss3s

My GST


----------



## bluetooth101

Kiss3s said:


> My GST


 
Is that a GREY CAVIAR GST??   It looks beautiful!


----------



## Kiss3s

bluetooth101 said:


> Is that a GREY CAVIAR GST??  It looks beautiful!


 
Thanks Hun! It's silver/pearl color. I attached a better picture for your reference.  HTH.


----------



## iloverelaxbear

diorme said:


> aww it's Limited Edition?? lol thanks for the info though! maybe they'll bring something similar to it back next year
> 
> SLGs = small leather goods. mine are old and wearing so i need to find some cute new ones in fun colours! yours seem perfect in terms of what i want!!  really hope LV makes more



I'm sure they will!  They always come out with new versions every Holiday and Valentine's day =D   Good luck on your search, I'm sure you'll find something beautiful!


----------



## bluetooth101

Kiss3s said:


> Thanks Hun! It's silver/pearl color. I attached a better picture for your reference.  HTH.


 
Thank you!!  It is even more beautiful than I thought!!


----------



## Kiss3s

bluetooth101 said:


> Thank you!!  It is even more beautiful than I thought!!



Thanks Hun! That is sooo sweet of you


----------



## designerdiva40

Just got my GST so its very tidy, I keep all my bits in the LV pochette


----------



## Alexiadb

OMG, I carry so much in mine! it's killing my shoulder! ; )


----------



## iloverelaxbear

designerdiva40 said:


> Just got my GST so its very tidy, I keep all my bits in the LV pochette



love how organized and tidy everything is!
Do all the inner LV bags cause a bit increase in weight?


----------



## designerdiva40

iloverelaxbear said:


> love how organized and tidy everything is!
> Do all the inner LV bags cause a bit increase in weight?



No they don't make the bag much heavier but there really good in an open top bag like the GST as you don't have to worry about any little bits falling out, I use them in my LV Neverfall bag as that's open topped without a zipper.


----------



## designerdiva40

Alexiadb said:


> OMG, I carry so much in mine! it's killing my shoulder! ; )



I normally carry bigger bags so I am trying to be more organised & tidy with this one although I don't know how long this will last probably not too long lol


----------



## teachertisay

OMB, I use the same LV to stuff my junks, both on my GSTS and flaps,
 and it makes bag changing easy!



QUOTE=designerdiva40;18836560]No they don't make the bag much heavier but there really good in an open top bag like the GST as you don't have to worry about any little bits falling out, I use them in my LV Neverfall bag as that's open topped without a zipper.[/QUOTE]


----------



## designerdiva40

teachertisay said:


> OMB, I use the same LV to stuff my junks, both on my GSTS and flaps,
> and it makes bag changing easy!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=designerdiva40;18836560]No they don't make the bag much heavier but there really good in an open top bag like the GST as you don't have to worry about any little bits falling out, I use them in my LV Neverfall bag as that's open topped without a zipper.


[/QUOTE]

ITA, they make it much easier to change your bag I actually only started doing this a couple of months ago when I got my LV Neverfall before I used to just leave everything loose in my bag & was always trying to find stuff in my bag, they make life easier because I know where everything is. I am so organised now which is unusual for me, my bags are usually full of junk lol


----------



## designerdiva40

An updated pic of my new GST at work with me today I am gradually filling her up with my junk


----------



## snobbychick

Inside my jumbo flap












These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.

Everything else is pretty much the same.


----------



## prettypeonies

snobbychick said:


> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much the same.


wow.. i love it =)


----------



## pringirl

*in the polka dot purse organizer:*
ferragamo short wallet
small card case
iphone
iphone earpiece
staff pass in kimmidoll tag
blotting paper
2 packs of tissue paper
1 pack of wet tissue
nivea lip balm
ZA blotting powder
small retractable pen
envelope of vouchers

seems tt most pp dun use purse organizer??


----------



## girlbot

snobbychick said:


> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much the same.


GORGEOUS! I adore your wallet!!


----------



## Tiffany P

What's in my Chanel bag today?  ...There


----------



## zjajkj

^ thanks for sharing


----------



## mizz_tiff

Tiffany P said:


> What's in my Chanel bag today?  ...There




Nice. I like that LV cosmetic case.


----------



## YingLim

I am loving all the Chanels and all the small leather goods inside!


----------



## bluekit

snobbychick said:


> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much the same.


 
I love your camellia wallet.  Is that a compact with a pink flower lid on the lower left corner? 



Tiffany P said:


> What's in my Chanel bag today? ...There


 
Love it!!


----------



## PriscillaW

Tiffany P said:


> What's in my Chanel bag today?  ...There



what color is this? It's very pretty


----------



## Tiffany P

Thanks Ladies 

Color is dark red on the ticket.  However it look bright red to me


----------



## FlipDiver

Carried my dark brown Cerf tote today...


----------



## kimera79

snobbychick said:


> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much the same.


wow the your camelia wallet is sooooo gorgeous!!!! do you know if is it still avable?do you have maybe the code ?  thank you and compl.:


----------



## Virginiamb

Hello, today I carried my Chanel halfmoon caviar woc.  I just love it because I carries so much in it. DL I  forgot, I carry my keys, cell phone, lipstick and liner, face powder and brush, Drivers licinse, debit and orther cards I need.  Keenex, and my little piil case with my sometime needed happy pills.  Stills closes


----------



## snobbychick

kimera79 said:


> wow the your camelia wallet is sooooo gorgeous!!!! do you know if is it still avable?do you have maybe the code ? thank you and compl.:


 
Thanks, I got in April 2010 from Taiwan while I was there for honeymoon. Sorry, I dont have the code.


----------



## snobbychick

bluekit said:


> I love your camellia wallet. Is that a compact with a pink flower lid on the lower left corner?
> 
> Thank you. yup its a compact mirror, i got it from sasa.com


----------



## jess_hj

Untitled by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


----------



## annmac

Black GST caviar with my black Chanel caviar wallet, makeup bag, kleenex, keys and Chanel sunglasses ofcourse! Will post pics soon!!!


----------



## jingyinmadison

annmac said:


> Black GST caviar with my black Chanel caviar wallet, makeup bag, kleenex, keys and Chanel sunglasses ofcourse! Will post pics soon!!!


waiting to see the pictures!


----------



## Mentalism

Hello Ladies 
How is your weekend? Just got back from Paris, had it off but a friend has a b-day today. Of course I had to attend, she is one of my good friends, so I'd bake a Tarte Passion Framboise  I tried anyway. And I had the Mini with me


----------



## LabelsOnly4Me

pringirl said:


> *in the polka dot purse organizer:*
> ferragamo short wallet
> small card case
> iphone
> iphone earpiece
> staff pass in kimmidoll tag
> blotting paper
> 2 packs of tissue paper
> 1 pack of wet tissue
> nivea lip balm
> ZA blotting powder
> small retractable pen
> envelope of vouchers
> 
> seems tt most pp dun use purse organizer??


 
Where did you get your purse organizer?  i LOVE it!  i have only seen them at the container store here in the US and don't lik the prints they offer  TIA


----------



## fleurfleur

soxx said:


> Limited space in my camelia embossed woc.
> Can only squeeze:
> - a packet of tissue paper
> - my Sony Ericsson hp
> - small pouch w my keys
> - lip balm
> - box of sweets
> - my iPhone (not in bag yet coz using it to take pix)



Saw someone carrying the red patent mini. Lovely. Wish I hv one too


----------



## bluekit




----------



## ladysarah

just had to share this with you! I found this SEASONAL EGG SELECTION from the selfridges foodhall - (one goose egg, two duck eggs a few pheasant and quail eggs) and simply had to get them. My husband adores them. For various reasons I had to carry them in my CHANEL bag rather than a shopping bag. We can all relax though - I got them home intact!


----------



## Sweet D

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63792840@N04/5806391511/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63792840@N04/5806390139/


11 inch Macbook Air
Bose headphones/nano
Ray-Ban sunnies
iPhone
LV wallet
Chapstick
Rosebud Strawberry Lip Salve


----------



## goodmornin

OMG I can't believe the Macbook Air fits in there!

I was so bummed when I found out my ipad doesn't fit in my jumbo.


----------



## annmac

Sweet D said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63792840@N04/5806391511/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63792840@N04/5806390139/
> 
> 
> 11 inch Macbook Air
> Bose headphones/nano
> Ray-Ban sunnies
> iPhone
> LV wallet
> Chapstick
> Rosebud Strawberry Lip Salve


I just Love my Maxi....it fits everything!!!


----------



## fleurfleur

Decided to take a quick picture as i was changing bags today!
Here is my Medium Aged Gold Just Mademoseille Bag from the Cruise Collection 2011.  I can definitely fit more but this is what i put inside today

1. Wallet
2. Card Holder
3. Keys
4. Wet tissues
5. Packet of Tissues
6. My chanel lipstick
7. Mirror
8. Portable HP Charger
9. Mints


----------



## wang.ruby

snobbychick said:


> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> so nice color especially the wallet..I never saw so beautifil color....


----------



## Virginiamb

http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n485/virginiamb/Chanel June 8/ChanelJune9001.jpg


----------



## xoxo_k_xoxo

nothing, as mine is in the post from the doctors in Paris...Can't wait to be reunited with her.


----------



## serene

xoxo_k_xoxo said:


> nothing, as mine is in the post from the doctors in Paris...Can't wait to be reunited with her.



I guess you won't be giving her a long recover time


----------



## fleurfleur

Noticed your accessories bag.  I hardly use mine but the handle part split.
I know i need to bring it down to LV (for the 2nd time) to glue it back
Was almost going to give up on it but now i feel i can use it to store other things in my bag



wang.ruby said:


> snobbychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> so nice color especially the wallet..I never saw so beautifil color....
Click to expand...


----------



## xoxo_k_xoxo

serene said:


> I guess you won't be giving her a long recover time


She has to do overtime for the days she spent away from me! hihihi
Which university are you go to do your postgrad and in what if i may ask?


----------



## chymera

pringirl said:


> seems tt most pp dun use purse organizer??



Didn't know these existed til now! Just ordered one for my jumbo!
Thanks


----------



## SassieMe

Virginiamb said:


> http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n485/virginiamb/Chanel June 8/ChanelJune9001.jpg



Love your half moon!  I'm thinking that I should have gotten that instead of my WOC.  Even though I love the camellia pattern, it is just *SO* small!!  And just look how much your HM carries!


----------



## Virginiamb

SassieMe said:


> Love your half moon!  I'm thinking that I should have gotten that instead of my WOC.  Even though I love the camellia pattern, it is just *SO* small!!  And just look how much your HM carries!


I had ordered a lavender fonce quilted after I had gotten a halfmoon, because it did not carry as much.  I have ordered a bronze halfmoon, and I am searching for the blue.  I have even carried my regular size of Clarins handlotion in it to.  The halfmoon is well worth the price


----------



## SassieMe

Virginiamb said:


> I had ordered a lavender fonce quilted after I had gotten a halfmoon, because it did not carry as much.  I have ordered a bronze halfmoon, and I am searching for the blue.  I have even carried my regular size of Clarins handlotion in it to.  The halfmoon is well worth the price



You've really changed my mind about them! THANKS!


----------



## Sweet D

goodmornin said:


> OMG I can't believe the Macbook Air fits in there!
> 
> I was so bummed when I found out my ipad doesn't fit in my jumbo.


I know I was actually pretty shocked that the MacBook Air fit too because I just recently bought that Maxi and I had heard they don't fit much. My iPad fits too, which is also nice.


----------



## Myrkur

In my WOC






- iPhone 
- Blackberry
- Earplugs
- Cards
- Money
- Lush Lipscrub
- Small camera
- Keys


----------



## ktamaya

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


Your bag looks full yet its neat. =)


----------



## ktamaya

Myrkur said:


> In my WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iPhone
> - Blackberry
> - Earplugs
> - Cards
> - Money
> - Lush Lipscrub
> - Small camera
> - Keys


I love the way you put your stuff in your clutch. =)


----------



## designerdiva40

Myrkur said:


> In my WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iPhone
> - Blackberry
> - Earplugs
> - Cards
> - Money
> - Lush Lipscrub
> - Small camera
> - Keys


 
OMG, I cant believe you can fit that much in your WOC, I will have to see if I can fit all that in mine


----------



## Myrkur

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG, I cant believe you can fit that much in your WOC, I will have to see if I can fit all that in mine



I'm using all the small pockets for the smaller things, the phones fit over each other and the camera can fit next to them, smart packing


----------



## wild child

Myrkur said:


> In my WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iPhone
> - Blackberry
> - Earplugs
> - Cards
> - Money
> - Lush Lipscrub
> - Small camera
> - Keys


 
All that can fit in your WOC??? That just makes me want the WOC even more!


----------



## Herb

Hi Myrkur,

I am totally amazed on the no of items you can carry with your WOC! So envious & I can't wait own one!





Myrkur said:


> In my WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iPhone
> - Blackberry
> - Earplugs
> - Cards
> - Money
> - Lush Lipscrub
> - Small camera
> - Keys


----------



## cookie87

WOW!! u can actually stuff so much in ur woc!

could u also take a pic of all those stuffs inside ur woc?

wanna see if it makes the woc looks fat.. 

thanks! .



Myrkur said:


> In my WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iPhone
> - Blackberry
> - Earplugs
> - Cards
> - Money
> - Lush Lipscrub
> - Small camera
> - Keys


----------



## Myrkur

wanxia said:


> WOW!! u can actually stuff so much in ur woc!
> 
> could u also take a pic of all those stuffs inside ur woc?
> 
> wanna see if it makes the woc looks fat..
> 
> thanks! .



My battery just died but I'll take a photo tomorrow  I know, I couldn't believe it either, it even fits my sunglasses when I take out the camera, I love the WOC


----------



## Myrkur

As you can see, the sides aren't stretched out and it can fit my hand in it before it's starting to look fat


----------



## serene

What I had in my bag today:
Ipod touch pouch
Nokia cellphone
LV white epi wallet
LV keypouch
Some papers for bank and a lip balm what I forgot to pull in sight


----------



## bcbglover

damn i wish i owned one!


----------



## KittenQueen

you people know how to make everyhting compact! i think if i could i would take a suitcase around with me everyday to have all my stuff  x


----------



## Mariz

Myrkur said:


> My battery just died but I'll take a photo tomorrow  I know, I couldn't believe it either, it even fits my sunglasses when I take out the camera, I love the WOC




wow! I have the woc but I can't imagine all that inside haha
it's kinda hard to close the small button, right? I'm having such a hard time closing it. Is there a secret to it?


----------



## chaneholic

Myrkur said:


> As you can see, the sides aren't stretched out and it can fit my hand in it before it's starting to look fat



haha thats an excellent job in fitting everything in! I think i'd seem like playing lego everytime i try to put something back in / take it out. ush:
Even my jumbo's not enough to fit all my nonsense in!


----------



## Yan Yan

Using the 11A Light Beige Caviar Expandable Tote today.


----------



## bluetooth101

Yan Yan said:


> Using the 11A Light Beige Caviar Expandable Tote today.


*Yan Yan*, I love your pink camelia wallet!!  so pretty!


----------



## bluekit

Yan Yan said:


> Using the 11A Light Beige Caviar Expandable Tote today.


 I love all of the patent slg goodies!!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

In my GST:
Cambon zip around wallet
LV MC makeup case
LV Wapity
LV Agenda
LV 4 key holder with keys 
Chanel Sunnies
Hermes Ulysses mini notebook
iphone 3 and 4 (not pictured)


----------



## dianahuang

designerdiva40 said:


> An updated pic of my new GST at work with me today I am gradually filling her up with my junk



woww gorgeous bag...i realize many ladies in here own the LV pochette...i have it too and should try to put inside my chanel and take a pict for this thread...i haven't take a pict of my chanel


----------



## HelenJames

IntlSet, I love how Chanel and Burberry go hand in hand


----------



## purple pie

I'm afraid my medium vintage chanel flap can't fit the large-sized avent baby bottle- DOH!!!
Have to use my LV grand bucket for this reason


----------



## purple pie

When my vintage medium chanel flap makes an appearance it will hold:
!/ BlackBerry
2/ Dior lipgloss
3/ Burberry compact mirror
4/ Louis Vuitton Cles Key holder
5/ Marc Jacobs lipstick pen
6/ Louis Vuitton koala wallet
7/ Extra gum orange colour 

I'm sorry i'm new, gotta learn how to load a pic in here!
love PP. x


----------



## Princess B.

Inside my black caviar jumbo:
1.  LV makeup bag 
2.  LV cles (used as business card holder)
3.  Chanel sunnies in case
4.  car keys
5.  house / office keys
6.  Purell 
7.  round container of hand lotion
8.  pen 
9.  Sephora nail file 
10. Marc Jacobs wallet (from now closed NY accessory store)
11. compact mirror 
12. prayer card 
13. mini St. Patrick's cathedral rosary 
14. flower pill box
15. Chanel lipstick
16. iPhone (carried in outside flap)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Myrkur said:


> As you can see, the sides aren't stretched out and it can fit my hand in it before it's starting to look fat


I love it!


----------



## lightdays

yumixpeach said:


> What's in my CHANEL bag? Travel Edition =D



OMG! That's so cute that your dog posed with them. Your dog is SO adorable!


----------



## macaroonchica93

Would you ever put your car/house keys in your flap bag or do you have a special compartment.


----------



## chymera

macaroonchica93 said:


> Would you ever put your car/house keys in your flap bag or do you have a special compartment.



I put my keys in my LV key pouch. Would never let my keys touch the interior, would be like a huge nail scratch!


----------



## aira108

I just finished getting my work bag ready for tomorrow.  I like packing my vintage jumbo...it's almost like a Tetris game trying to get everything to fit in there!

Here is what's currently in mine:
Hermes vision agenda
Hermes post-it holder
Prada wallet
Prada small cosmetic bag
Chanel card holder
LV cles with keys
Nokia N95 phone
Pack of gum


----------



## DizzyFairy

Me today with my mini... as usual, i dont carry much


----------



## melismith

I usually carry a lot in my GST, including my iphone which is what was used to take this picture.


tissues, brush, balenciaga pouch for chapsticks, chanel compact, gum, journal, pill case, louis vuitton wallet, deoderant (it's been hot here!) house and office keys, blotting papers and disposable camera.


----------



## Tiffany P

Love all the pics...! Ladies

Today menu: Maxi Caviar GHW


----------



## ennova

Good morning ladies! This is my first time sharing what is in this thread although I have read all the pages! It is very interesting to see what everyone carries in their bags and I am surprised by what I find in some of them! 

These two photos were from yesterday, Tues 23rd Aug 2011. I went to work with this beige vintage, 10" x 6" x 2" approx. It holds:


Zippy Wallet carrying cash, coins, receipts and misc.
Business Card Holder to keep all the shopping cards & similar sized cards
Mobile Phone
Lip Gloss & Chanel Lip Colour
Coach Key Pouch

I am considering the purchase of a WOC for daytime. The Zippy Wallet's content will be kept in the compartments provided by the WOC itself.

Do you think that I am able to put all the things above into the WOC? I have a separate work bag, so my dressy bag functions to carry daily items. At the most, I would add a small tampon into the soft leather card holder & mini note pad for writing errands on certain days.

And certainly if I need to carry more, I would use other bigger bags.


----------



## ennova

I rush for belly dancing class early Wednesday mornings and so I packed into this super jumbo sling bag, also a vintage, with the following: 


MBMJ Sling Bag to store all the items in previous Zippy Wallet
Car keys in key pouch
Face Towel
Business Card Case for shopping cards etc
Mobile Phone
Lip gloss & lip colour

The bag is super roomy at 40cm wide. I  it very much. I use it for shopping & busy activities which require hands free. 

Hope you all enjoyed the little peeks and keep those photos coming. Also lovely to see how everyone organize their bags.


----------



## bluekit

aira108 said:


> I just finished getting my work bag ready for tomorrow. I like packing my vintage jumbo...it's almost like a Tetris game trying to get everything to fit in there!
> 
> Here is what's currently in mine:
> Hermes vision agenda
> Hermes post-it holder
> Prada wallet
> Prada small cosmetic bag
> Chanel card holder
> LV cles with keys
> Nokia N95 phone
> Pack of gum


 

I love the variety of brands in your purse! I am particularly drooling over the purple card holder. What season was this from? I love it!!! 




melismith said:


> I usually carry a lot in my GST, including my iphone which is what was used to take this picture.
> 
> 
> tissues, brush, balenciaga pouch for chapsticks, chanel compact, gum, journal, pill case, louis vuitton wallet, deoderant (it's been hot here!) house and office keys, blotting papers and disposable camera.


 
The balenciaga pouch is so pretty.


----------



## luvs2ski3

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


Thanks! This is completely useful to me!


----------



## luvs2ski3

wang.ruby said:


> snobbychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my jumbo flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures from last year. I now have got new eye glasses and new phone.
> 
> so nice color especially the wallet..I never saw so beautifil color....
> 
> 
> 
> The old jumbo flap is much better than the current 2011- the double flap enables me to fit as much in my bag!! ;0(
Click to expand...


----------



## luvs2ski3

wild child said:


> All that can fit in your WOC??? That just makes me want the WOC even more!


Are you as good at packing when it comes to suitcases? I need help in both areas!! I am not good at eliminating...


----------



## luvs2ski3

SassieMe said:


> Love your half moon!  I'm thinking that I should have gotten that instead of my WOC.  Even though I love the camellia pattern, it is just *SO* small!!  And just look how much your HM carries!


I say that CHANEL WOC rocks!!!! Best handbag for travelling!!!!!!


----------



## luvs2ski3

Myrkur said:


> As you can see, the sides aren't stretched out and it can fit my hand in it before it's starting to look fat


I can almost fit as much in this as in my CHANEL mini flap which is no longer in production!! :0)


----------



## luvs2ski3

macaroonchica93 said:


> Would you ever put your car/house keys in your flap bag or do you have a special compartment.


I always place mine inside the bag.


----------



## aira108

bluekit said:


> I love the variety of brands in your purse! I am particularly drooling over the purple card holder. What season was this from? I love it!!!


 

 Thanks!  The purple cardholder is from Fall 2008.


----------



## SassieMe

luvs2ski3 said:


> I say that CHANEL WOC rocks!!!! Best handbag for travelling!!!!!!



It is cute, but still so impractical for everyday use.  I love taking mine with me for dressy events, but I tried using it to go shopping and ended up leaving my cell phone and glasses in different stores because they just don't fit in my WOC!  :giggles:


----------



## lily22970

Here's what's inside my Black Double Flap Caviar Maxi:
Black Timeless Caviar Zip wallet & matching cosmetic Case
Chanel make up & iPhone


----------



## ilovechan

lily22970 said:


> Here's what's inside my Black Double Flap Caviar Maxi:
> Black Timeless Caviar Zip wallet & matching cosmetic Case
> Chanel make up & iPhone


love this wallet and matching cosmetic case


----------



## lily22970

ilovechan said:


> love this wallet and matching cosmetic case


 
Thank you...


----------



## Lovemybabyonly

aira108 said:


> I just finished getting my work bag ready for tomorrow.  I like packing my vintage jumbo...it's almost like a Tetris game trying to get everything to fit in there!
> 
> Here is what's currently in mine:
> Hermes vision agenda
> Hermes post-it holder
> Prada wallet
> Prada small cosmetic bag
> Chanel card holder
> LV cles with keys
> Nokia N95 phone
> Pack of gum


Love vintage chanel&#65281;


----------



## Lovemybabyonly

Myrkur said:


> As you can see, the sides aren't stretched out and it can fit my hand in it before it's starting to look fat


Wow.. I really want it


----------



## Hedegaard

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a look inside my Medallion Tote.
> 
> It's actually quite roomy, so long as I switch from my long checkbook wallet to my compact wallet.



omg all your chanel bags are so amazing,, i want them to.. i want a chanel classic flap bag.. i just dont know if it should be a small or a medium.
and i love your bag.. i wish i was rich or had money then i would buy that too


----------



## NeneRaw

How light you travel! is this work, play or all times bag??!! I'm impresses


Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


----------



## aigen22

Hello everyone, this is my first time here in chanel since i am always at louis vuitton threads, all my slg are louis vuitton, would it be alright to put them in my chanel bags?


----------



## *MJ*

aigen22 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time here in chanel since i am always at louis vuitton threads, all my slg are louis vuitton, would it be alright to put them in my chanel bags?



Absolutely!! Lots of us use our LV SLG's with our Chanels!!


----------



## aigen22

*MJ* said:


> Absolutely!! Lots of us use our LV SLG's with our Chanels!!



Thanks MJ...


----------



## *MJ*

aigen22 said:


> Thanks MJ...



You're welcome *aigen22*!!


----------



## iheartschanel

aigen22 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time here in chanel since i am always at louis vuitton threads, all my slg are louis vuitton, would it be alright to put them in my chanel bags?





*MJ* said:


> Absolutely!! Lots of us use our LV SLG's with our Chanels!!



Yes, consider myself a recent convert. I have to say it's not easy to get chanel SLG.


----------



## ladysarah

as there is an economic downturn sticking with the old vintage...it has an in build mirror for those essential moments when you need to wipe the cappucino foam susurreptitiously...


----------



## ilovenicebags

^^ Cute!
Is that a wallet or card case inspired by the par avion envelopes?


----------



## aigen22

Hello this is my first time to post in this thread, here is my GST in navy blue SHW

w/ flash






w/out flash


----------



## lipglosschic87

lily22970 said:


> Here's what's inside my Black Double Flap Caviar Maxi:
> Black Timeless Caviar Zip wallet & matching cosmetic Case
> Chanel make up & iPhone



i LOVE this! the bag, the wallet, the cosmetic case...it's just BEAUTIFUL!!! how do you like your wallet? and if you dont mind me asking, what is the price for it? i've seen a few variations of it but i really like the zip around style!


----------



## bluetooth101

aigen22 said:


> Hello this is my first time to post in this thread, here is my GST in navy blue SHW
> 
> w/ flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/out flash



Love the navy blue GST!! What year and season is it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## aigen22

bluetooth101 said:


> Love the navy blue GST!! What year and season is it from, if you don't mind me asking?


 
Oh no not at all, its from 10c


----------



## EMDOC

aigen22 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time here in chanel since i am always at louis vuitton threads, all my slg are louis vuitton, would it be alright to put them in my chanel bags?


For sure. I carry an LV wallet and planner in my Chanel (along with gum, OPI nail polish to fix chips, and my cell phone that I used to take this picture).


----------



## EMDOC

bluetooth101 said:


> Love the navy blue GST!! What year and season is it from, if you don't mind me asking?


Love that tote


----------



## EMDOC

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


Looove the hot pink leather lining of your CC wallet. Is the outside caviar?


----------



## iheartschanel

All time fav thread


----------



## aigen22

EMDOC said:


> For sure. I carry an LV wallet and planner in my Chanel (along with gum, OPI nail polish to fix chips, and my cell phone that I used to take this picture).



Your bag is gorgeous...


----------



## cupcakenme

Do u think Paris shop still has large diamond stitch tote? How much will it be? Thanks


----------



## EMDOC

aigen22 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous...



Thanks, Aigen22.


----------



## princessnrk

1pursenotenough said:


>



Seriously love your purse!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessnrk

iheartschanel said:


> All time fav thread





Love love lov!


----------



## princessnrk

ladysarah said:


> as there is an economic downturn sticking with the old vintage...it has an in build mirror for those essential moments when you need to wipe the cappucino foam susurreptitiously...



So pretty!!!!!!!! I love vintage chanel..!!!


----------



## iheartschanel

princessnrk said:


> Love love lov!



Thanks princess, hope to get more chanel SLG to replace my LV


----------



## Shahd

*Here is my new chanel =O its a gift 
but i wonder if its real or fake @@ !!! 

*Please don't post pics if you aren't SURE!*


----------



## yenny

aigen22 said:


> Hello this is my first time to post in this thread, here is my GST in navy blue SHW
> 
> w/ flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/out flash



that I'd very nice pic aigen.... miss her thought


----------



## aigen22

yenny said:


> that I'd very nice pic aigen.... miss her thought



Hi yenny, really been using her a lot, shes's heavy though but all worth it.


----------



## foreverLVoe

lily22970 said:


> Here's what's inside my Black Double Flap Caviar Maxi:
> Black Timeless Caviar Zip wallet & matching cosmetic Case
> Chanel make up & iPhone



Hi  what's the reference of the cosmetic bag?


----------



## foreverLVoe

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


What's the reference of your chanel?


----------



## foreverLVoe

sophia618 said:


> i LOVE *what's in your bag* thred!!!  i LOVE looking at everybody's *stuff*....i'm too nosy!!  lol
> 
> here is mine....it was from yesterday but i had same stuff in there today~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe how much i can put in this bag!!!  and it doesn't feel heavy at all~~! (unlike most of my LV bags!  holds almost as much as speedy 25!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have this camera in the monogram cig case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was pretty tight fit with sunnies....but if i put it on top, it is all right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my messy back-ground....cleaning closet day!  =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my new cambon case i have a diaper, wipes, bandaides, bug bite cream, extra bow and other stuff for my daughter!
> the older cambon case is nice and faded in color!!!  video ipod is full of Dora, Wonder Pets and the Little Einsteins!!!!  her very favorite toy is my wallet --- she loves everything in the bag!!!  =D
> 
> 
> and oh no....i don't like PINK at all!!  hehehehe


what's the reference of the pink cambon case?


----------



## GoldenGirlie

Love this thread!


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Whats in my Medallion Tote (lots of room left!)

-Mini Hairbrush
-Gucci GG-3078S Sunnies
-Chanel Mirroir Double Facettes
-Rouge Coco #19 Gabrielle
-Rouge Coco Shine #57 Aventure
-Samsung Phone
-iPod Touch
-Miss Dior Cherie EDT Perfume





By paiged at 2011-10-06


----------



## mioo

....love the thread


----------



## Serrazane

Was just about to ask you about the two lip colors and then saw that you included the reference lol. Thanks! Enjoy your medallion tote 



LuxBagLVr said:


> Whats in my Medallion Tote (lots of room left!)
> 
> -Mini Hairbrush
> -Gucci GG-3078S Sunnies
> -Chanel Mirroir Double Facettes
> -Rouge Coco #19 Gabrielle
> -Rouge Coco Shine #57 Aventure
> -Samsung Phone
> -iPod Touch
> -Miss Dior Cherie EDT Perfume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-06


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Serrazane said:


> Was just about to ask you about the two lip colors and then saw that you included the reference lol. Thanks! Enjoy your medallion tote



Thanks!


----------



## shirobane

aigen22 said:


> Hello this is my first time to post in this thread, here is my GST in navy blue SHW
> 
> w/ flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/out flash


 
I love your bag very much


----------



## aigen22

shirobane said:


> I love your bag very much



Thank you


----------



## ladysarah

here we are... a non classic chanel (  I know you girls never get tired of looking at yet another flap! but still... ) that make a fantastic winter tote...


----------



## macaroonchica93

aigen22 said:


> Hello this is my first time to post in this thread, here is my GST in navy blue SHW
> 
> w/ flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/out flash



your so organized.
your bag is très chic


----------



## aigen22

macaroonchica93 said:


> your so organized.
> your bag is très chic



Thank you


----------



## macaroonchica93

LuxBagLVr said:


> Whats in my Medallion Tote (lots of room left!)
> 
> -Mini Hairbrush
> -Gucci GG-3078S Sunnies
> -Chanel Mirroir Double Facettes
> -Rouge Coco #19 Gabrielle
> -Rouge Coco Shine #57 Aventure
> -Samsung Phone
> -iPod Touch
> -Miss Dior Cherie EDT Perfume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-06



You are very classy.


----------



## LuxBagLVr

macaroonchica93 said:


> You are very classy.



Thanks dear


----------



## *Sai*

My Red Patent Brilliant WOC...

With Flash...






Without Flash...


----------



## mellisaphie

^ Can't believe you managed to put those in your WOC! I hate to see mine too bulky ush:


----------



## *Sai*

mellisaphie said:


> ^ Can't believe you managed to put those in your WOC! I hate to see mine too bulky ush:


Yes and also mine didn't look too bulky with all of these items in. It shut perfectly.


----------



## LuxBagLVr

*Sai* said:


> Yes and also mine didn't look too bulky with all of these items in. It shut perfectly.



Packing a WOC is an art form  Looks like you got all the essentials


----------



## LuxBagLVr

What's in my S/M Classic Flap:
-cell phone
-iPod
-Coco Rouge Shine # 57 aventure and Coco Rouge # 19 Gabrielle
-Mirroir Double Facettes
-Travel size mini Miss Dior Cherie
-Pen
-ID,etc. in front pocket(not shown)
-Mini Hairbrush

With all the items in, closed:





By paiged at 2011-10-18
View from the top:




By paiged at 2011-10-18
With items taken out:




By paiged at 2011-10-18

I could probably fit a few other compact items. The s/m is actually quite spacious


----------



## jen_sparro

In my vintage XL Jumbo today (just the essentials today):
LV Blanc Corail Cles- my transport/student and bank cards
LV Vert Impression ZCP- wallet
Best friends pouch- change and extra cards
Cheapie aviators
Iphone and itouch
Pouch (not shown)- makeup (neutrogena hand cream, d&g the one sample, clinique mascara and lip gloss, mor lip balm and nivea spf lip balm).
With plenty of room left


----------



## shoosho

we have sooo many things


----------



## rhogiela

I also have this bag (originally my mom's) and LOVE her.  The longer strap is fantastic!  



ladysarah said:


> as there is an economic downturn sticking with the old vintage...it has an in build mirror for those essential moments when you need to wipe the cappucino foam susurreptitiously...


----------



## Invoice

does anyone know when Chanel or dept stores in nyc have their annual sales?


----------



## macaroonchica93

By the looks of these pictures, i need to be more organized when it comes to my Chanel bag


----------



## allthelovers

I love all these photos! Everyone is so different


----------



## BlingADing

iPad in my jumbo single flap


----------



## mizz_tiff

jen_sparro said:


> In my vintage XL Jumbo today (just the essentials today):
> LV Blanc Corail Cles- my transport/student and bank cards
> LV Vert Impression ZCP- wallet
> Best friends pouch- change and extra cards
> Cheapie aviators
> Iphone and itouch
> Pouch (not shown)- makeup (neutrogena hand cream, d&g the one sample, clinique mascara and lip gloss, mor lip balm and nivea spf lip balm).
> With plenty of room left




Wow I love your bag! It's so perfect! I also love your "insides".


----------



## kisenian

BlingADing said:


> iPad in my jumbo single flap



NICE! Never occurred to me that this bag could hold an ipad..but it is a very big purse!

Congrats again! Loved your reveal!


----------



## Jennifer900

Hi guys..!! I want to share something with you. Last saturday I buy my first Chanel 2.55 black with gold!! OMG I am so happy. I always told, when I am 25 I buy an Chanel bag (but it is so expensive . Now I am so in love..!! Yeahhhhhh....!!!


----------



## venusmoon70

Jennifer900 said:


> Hi guys..!! I want to share something with you. Last saturday I buy my first Chanel 2.55 black with gold!! OMG I am so happy. I always told, when I am 25 I buy an Chanel bag (but it is so expensive . Now I am so in love..!! Yeahhhhhh....!!!



Congrats to you!


----------



## kawaii7

i have lots of stuff +_+ my bags get too heavy sometimes.. i always go back home and change bag when i go out with my friends after class~ home close to classes so its all good


----------



## shinymagpie

iPhone. Lipstick. Mini wallet. Earrings. Can of hot cocoa.


----------



## Xuelin

my recent purchase, business bag, not sure  what s the name exactly. Love it but it s so big on me.


----------



## Myrkur

LuxBagLVr said:


> What's in my S/M Classic Flap:
> -cell phone
> -iPod
> -Coco Rouge Shine # 57 aventure and Coco Rouge # 19 Gabrielle
> -Mirroir Double Facettes
> -Travel size mini Miss Dior Cherie
> -Pen
> -ID,etc. in front pocket(not shown)
> -Mini Hairbrush
> 
> With all the items in, closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-18
> View from the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-18
> With items taken out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-18
> 
> I could probably fit a few other compact items. The s/m is actually quite spacious



Where did you got that mirror? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Myrkur

BlingADing said:


> iPad in my jumbo single flap



Do you know if a double flap holds an iPad as well?


----------



## venusmoon70

Myrkur said:


> Do you know if a double flap holds an iPad as well?



It doesn't .


----------



## Myrkur

venusmoon70 said:


> It doesn't .



Hmm, too bad. But thanks for the reply!


----------



## venusmoon70

Myrkur said:


> Hmm, too bad. But thanks for the reply!



I don't have a jumbo double flap myself but I read from tpf that it doesn't fit an iPad. I started buying jumbo single flap after reading that it fits an iPad too.


----------



## schantinel

Xuelin said:


> my recent purchase, business bag, not sure  what s the name exactly. Love it but it s so big on me.


you rock the bag! looks great on you


----------



## plateser

LuxBagLVr

Fabulous! I don't think anybody realises quite how much you can fit in a small flap bag! Organization is key! I will post mine up now.

Kate x


----------



## dotty8

^^ Great, post some pictures, please  I almost bought the small flap in Paris this summer but then decided it was too small to hold all my stuf... now I regret not buying it, hehe :giggles:




Myrkur said:


> Where did you got that mirror? I've never seen it before.


 
It's a classic Chanel mirror from the Chanel make up collection  You can find it among other make up accessories (brushes etc.) at your nearest Chanel make up counter or in their e-store: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Base-MIROIR-DOUBLE-FACETTES-122564


----------



## plateser

What's in my small Classic Flap Bag today...

- iPhone
- Amazon Kindle
- Small purse and cardholder
- Compact mirror
- Burt's Bees lip balm
- Tom Ford lipstick
- Smythson 2012 diary
- Smythson notebook
- Biro pen

I can actually fit all my daily essentials in here, as long as I move my cards and cash from my LV Sarah wallet into the small change purse in the picture. I put my kindle in the concealed pocket behind the main bag space and it fits just perfectly.

Kate x


----------



## plateser

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Great, post some pictures, please  I almost bought the small flap in Paris this summer but then decided it was too small to hold all my stuf... now I regret not buying it, hehe :giggles:[/URL]



There you go! It is a lovely little bag, my friend has the m/l flap but I prefer the small, I find it looks nice and dainty with my 5'3" petite frame 

Kate x


----------



## dotty8

Tnx, I love the pics!  I agree, I prefer the small flap as well, m/l looked a little big on me too .. Next time I go to Paris I think I'll finally get the small one


----------



## Myrkur

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Great, post some pictures, please  I almost bought the small flap in Paris this summer but then decided it was too small to hold all my stuf... now I regret not buying it, hehe :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a classic Chanel mirror from the Chanel make up collection  You can find it among other make up accessories (brushes etc.) at your nearest Chanel make up counter or in their e-store: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Base-MIROIR-DOUBLE-FACETTES-122564


Ahh I knew they sold brushes. This women at a Chanel make up counter used it once on me, but they didn't sold it there. Every since I've been looking everywhere, but it's like they don't sell it anywhere here (in the Netherlands)


----------



## dotty8

^^ Hmm, that's strange .. Maybe you could order one online from Chanel.com or some other site... I know Harrods e-store has the brushes and that compact mirror and they ship all across the Europe I think : http://www.harrods.com/brand/chanel/makeup/brushes-and-accessories?psi=25


----------



## Madisota

plateser said:
			
		

> What's in my small Classic Flap Bag today...
> 
> - iPhone
> - Amazon Kindle
> - Small purse and cardholder
> - Compact mirror
> - Burt's Bees lip balm
> - Tom Ford lipstick
> - Smythson 2012 diary
> - Smythson notebook
> - Biro pen
> 
> I can actually fit all my daily essentials in here, as long as I move my cards and cash from my LV Sarah wallet into the small change purse in the picture. I put my kindle in the concealed pocket behind the main bag space and it fits just perfectly.
> 
> Kate x



Thank you for posting the pics. You help me with my dilemma! I was tossing between a jumbo and either a s/m or m/l. I don't carry much. Just the kindle touch, chanel long wallet, iPhone, keys and a lip gloss. I think the jumbo is too big and heavy for me (I am a size 0/2). After seeing your post, I think the s/m or the m/l will suit me just fine :0) Thanks again!


----------



## plateser

Madisota said:


> Thank you for posting the pics. You help me with my dilemma! I was tossing between a jumbo and either a s/m or m/l. I don't carry much. Just the kindle touch, chanel long wallet, iPhone, keys and a lip gloss. I think the jumbo is too big and heavy for me (I am a size 0/2). After seeing your post, I think the s/m or the m/l will suit me just fine :0) Thanks again!



No problem! Glad I have been a help, I adore my small Classic Flap but I do have to convert my money into a smaller change purse so if you always carry your long wallet the m/l would probably be better - I don't mind chopping and changing between them  

Here is the link to my post in the 'your chanel in action' thread so you can see how it looks - I find pictures of small CFs are quite scarce on the forum unfortunately!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/pics-of-your-chanel-in-action-596797-460.html

Happy New Years!

Kate x


----------



## Madisota

plateser said:
			
		

> No problem! Glad I have been a help, I adore my small Classic Flap but I do have to convert my money into a smaller change purse so if you always carry your long wallet the m/l would probably be better - I don't mind chopping and changing between them
> 
> Here is the link to my post in the 'your chanel in action' thread so you can see how it looks - I find pictures of small CFs are quite scarce on the forum unfortunately!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/pics-of-your-chanel-in-action-596797-460.html
> 
> Happy New Years!
> 
> Kate x



I just ordered the m/l classic flap today. I am very excited! Thank you for the link to your post. I think I made the right choice...we'll see. Can't wait to see her.

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## dotty8

Madisota said:


> I just ordered the m/l classic flap today. I am very excited! !


 
Congrats!!! Can you please tell me the approx. dimensions of the m/l flap? Is it much bigger than the small one?  Or maybe if you have a picture of m/l? I'm not sure which one I was trying on at the store, maybe it was m/l or maybe the jumbo.. :wondering


----------



## Madisota

dotty8 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! Can you please tell me the approx. dimensions of the m/l flap? Is it much bigger than the small one?  Or maybe if you have a picture of m/l? I'm not sure which one I was trying on at the store, maybe it was m/l or maybe the jumbo.. :wondering



I think the m/l is 10x6x2.5 and the s/m is 9x5.5x2.5. Anybody, please correct me if i am wrong about this info.  I have not gotten my m/l yet but will post pics when she arrives!!


----------



## LVsister

my small contribution: had these in my new mini dark red caviar  the past two days...
coin/keypouch
compact mirror
lipgloss
iphone (not included in picture though)
and lots of red pockets  
Thanks for letting me share & again Happy 2012 to you all!


----------



## macaroonchica93

LVsister said:


> my small contribution: had these in my new mini dark red caviar  the past two days...
> coin/keypouch
> compact mirror
> lipgloss
> iphone (not included in picture though)
> and lots of red pockets
> Thanks for letting me share & again Happy 2012 to you all!



Cute bag, the color is very nice.


----------



## Birkinforever

sry


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Myrkur said:


> Where did you got that mirror? I've never seen it before.



I got it last year at the Chanel makeup counter in Holt Renfrew. It was around 52$


----------



## Madisota

My vintage M/L classic flap:

iPhone, LV 4 keys holder, Chanel yen holder, lip gloss, small cosmetic bag, kleenex, earbuds pouch (for iPhone)


----------



## ivonna

It's all LV with the sole exception of my cell phone 
- LV Mahina Amelia wallet in opal
- LV white MC Milla MM pochette
- LV white MC key pouch
- LV white MC wapity pouch
- LV veris zippy coin purse in pomme
- LV vernis cles in givre


----------



## sarahwj

ivonna said:


> It's all LV with the sole exception of my cell phone
> - LV Mahina Amelia wallet in opal
> - LV white MC Milla MM pochette
> - LV white MC key pouch
> - LV white MC wapity pouch
> - LV veris zippy coin purse in pomme
> - LV vernis cles in givre



So organized!


----------



## Noonoi

vivianhw said:


> only a few things in my bag



OMG~~!!! I love love love your pink Chanel


----------



## Julie84

Does anybody know when is the classic quilted wallet on chain in black CAVIAR with either gold or silver hardware coming back in stock in the US? Please, let me know.


----------



## Julie84

P.S. I love all of your bags ladies!


----------



## Noonoi

yumixpeach said:


> What's in my CHANEL bag? Travel Edition =D



I love your wallet and I have exactly like your wallet We have a great taste.


----------



## emmdawn

LVsister said:


> my small contribution: had these in my new mini dark red caviar  the past two days...
> coin/keypouch
> compact mirror
> lipgloss
> iphone (not included in picture though)
> and lots of red pockets
> Thanks for letting me share & again Happy 2012 to you all!



LOVE the colour of this bag! Looks amazing  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lomobiles

_xxx please review rules.  _


----------



## Myrkur

^ You can't sell your bag here.


----------



## poptarts

Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. It&#8217;s amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. I&#8217;ve got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.


----------



## bobati

I actually hadn't taken this bag out in a while till today and was wondering what had happened to the CD case of that Kristin Chenoweth CD I won at a gay bar.


----------



## ilovenicebags

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. Its amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. Ive got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo1_500.jpg
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo2_500.jpg


 
Love the color and of course all the H inside.


----------



## macaroonchica93

bobati said:
			
		

> I actually hadn't taken this bag out in a while till today and was wondering what had happened to the CD case of that Kristin Chenoweth CD I won at a gay bar.



Very beautiful bag, the color is très cool


----------



## EMDOC

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. Its amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. Ive got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo1_500.jpg
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo2_500.jpg



Beautiful color


----------



## Michmich16

!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. It&#8217;s amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. I&#8217;ve got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo1_500.jpg
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo2_500.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

iheartschanel said:


> All time fav thread


I love it! Is that the matching wallet for the bag? I'm trying to find a matching wallet for my grand shopping tote.


----------



## bluekit

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. Its amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. Ive got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.


 My EYES!!!!   Love your jumbo and of course the yummy contents!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Cleaning out my GST last night. Its packed but hey it all fits and I "need" all this. LOL


----------



## Hoqt

I was sick today and went to a doctor. 
I wore my chanel mini today

I took my wallet, ipod touch and pocket size anti-bacterial gel with me


----------



## bluekit

Hoqt said:


> I was sick today and went to a doctor.
> I wore my chanel mini today
> 
> I took my wallet, ipod touch and pocket size anti-bacterial gel with me


 
How adorable is your mini!!  Hope you feel better.


----------



## iheartschanel

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love it! Is that the matching wallet for the bag? I'm trying to find a matching wallet for my grand shopping tote.



Thanks, the large yen wallet is also from the timeless cc collection 

A48651 Y01588 94305


----------



## EMDOC

Sorry, Ya'll. I don't know why my pictures were posted sideways. This is what's in my Chanel bag today.


----------



## EMDOC

Mick said:


> my bronze cc tote doubling as a diaper bag
> bf's baby visits tomorrow and i have it already packed for a day on the go with my two guys...they don't arrive until tomorrow morning...can you tell i'm excited....


I can completely identify with the baby goods!


----------



## EMDOC

sophia618 said:


> ^^^ thank you!!!!
> 
> i'm posting the same pics again......sorry!!!!!!
> .....here is a copy from my own thred....!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have auth card and booklet thingie....cuz this bag just came to me yesterday!!! lol i keep my camera in my LV cig case....i never leave the house without it~~~!
> and i have to have 2 sets of car keys (one for my car and DH's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i take daiper and wipes out, i can put my original kitty mirror in there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way, i can even change my wallet to longer one....diaper takes a lot of room.....my poor new flap, taking abuse already --- i stuff my bags to max!


pretty color


----------



## sweetpeas889

EMDOC said:


> Sorry, Ya'll. I don't know why my pictures were posted sideways. This is what's in my Chanel bag today.



ooh your bag looks so spacious!! and very smooshy


----------



## sweetpeas889

carried the jumbo today, she's been hiding in the closet for few months now and i missed her 






peek inside 






my daily life content: LV sarah wallet, blackberry, LV cles, LV pochette, LV vernis mini diary, packet of tissue, sunscreen, lipstick, compact, perfume bottle, sanitary pad, moisturizer and chocolate bar (for snacktime!!)






i treat my single flap jumbo like a tote, load it with everything i could possibly carry and need during daylight but its elegance never fails to look oh-so-good on nights out!


----------



## bluekit

sweetpeas889 said:


> carried the jumbo today, she's been hiding in the closet for few months now and i missed her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daily life content: LV sarah wallet, blackberry, LV cles, LV pochette, LV vernis mini diary, packet of tissue, sunscreen, lipstick, compact, perfume bottle, sanitary pad, moisturizer and chocolate bar (for snacktime!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i treat my single flap jumbo like a tote, load it with everything i could possibly carry and need during daylight but its elegance never fails to look oh-so-good on nights out!


 
Wow, I'm surprised you can fit all of that in your beautiful jumbo!  What do you do with the strap of your LV azur pochette? Do you tuck it in before zipping it up?


----------



## sweetpeas889

bluekit said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you can fit all of that in your beautiful jumbo!  What do you do with the strap of your LV azur pochette? Do you tuck it in before zipping it up?



i normally just tuck the strap under the makeup bag (pochette) so the strap would be at the bottom of the jumbo. Yes the jumbo surely fits a lot because it is a single flap  wouldn't be able to do this with the double flap hehehe


----------



## EMDOC

sweetpeas889 said:


> ooh your bag looks so spacious!! and very smooshy


Yes it is very spacious and very smooshy. LOL. I love that it is not so stiff and structured, so I will use this one if I travel. I can put a lot in it, and I also don't have to worry about it getting knocked around a little. Rare with Chanel bags.


----------



## EMDOC

sweetpeas889 said:


> carried the jumbo today, she's been hiding in the closet for few months now and i missed her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daily life content: LV sarah wallet, blackberry, LV cles, LV pochette, LV vernis mini diary, packet of tissue, sunscreen, lipstick, compact, perfume bottle, sanitary pad, moisturizer and chocolate bar (for snacktime!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i treat my single flap jumbo like a tote, load it with everything i could possibly carry and need during daylight but its elegance never fails to look oh-so-good on nights out!


I have the same exact one. It's just so fabulous.


----------



## EMDOC

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. It&#8217;s amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. I&#8217;ve got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo1_500.jpg
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo2_500.jpg


I absolutely looooove that color.


----------



## EMDOC

Xuelin said:


> my recent purchase, business bag, not sure  what s the name exactly. Love it but it s so big on me.


fabulous bag. the bigger the better. Is it lambskin?


----------



## poptarts

ilovenicebags said:


> Love the color and of course all the H inside.





EMDOC said:


> Beautiful color





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!





bluekit said:


> My EYES!!!!   Love your jumbo and of course the yummy contents!





EMDOC said:


> I absolutely looooove that color.




Thank you ladies so much for your kind words 







bobati said:


> I actually hadn't taken this bag out in a while till today and was wondering what had happened to the CD case of that Kristin Chenoweth CD I won at a gay bar.



Beautiful GST! The color is dreamy.





ilovenicebags said:


> Cleaning out my GST last night. Its packed but hey it all fits and I "need" all this. LOL



Another fab GST! Love your Chanel wallet also. I'm one of those people that "needs" all the stuff in my bag also 





Hoqt said:


> I was sick today and went to a doctor.
> I wore my chanel mini today
> 
> I took my wallet, ipod touch and pocket size anti-bacterial gel with me




How adorable is that Mini! I'm glad the new Minis are rectangular instead of square, it's much more user friendly.





EMDOC said:


> Sorry, Ya'll. I don't know why my pictures were posted sideways. This is what's in my Chanel bag today.



My mum has this bag and it's one of her favorites because it has many compartments. It's a beautiful and practical bag 





sweetpeas889 said:


> carried the jumbo today, she's been hiding in the closet for few months now and i missed her
> 
> my daily life content: LV sarah wallet, blackberry, LV cles, LV pochette, LV vernis mini diary, packet of tissue, sunscreen, lipstick, compact, perfume bottle, sanitary pad, moisturizer and chocolate bar (for snacktime!!)
> 
> i treat my single flap jumbo like a tote, load it with everything i could possibly carry and need during daylight but its elegance never fails to look oh-so-good on nights out!




The Jumbo is the perfect workhorse IMHO! You can fit a lot into it and it's so versatile. Your bag is beautiful, a true classic  The choco bar is a nice touch


----------



## swtlove

plateser said:


> What's in my small Classic Flap Bag today...
> 
> - iPhone
> - Amazon Kindle
> - Small purse and cardholder
> - Compact mirror
> - Burt's Bees lip balm
> - Tom Ford lipstick
> - Smythson 2012 diary
> - Smythson notebook
> - Biro pen
> 
> I can actually fit all my daily essentials in here, as long as I move my cards and cash from my LV Sarah wallet into the small change purse in the picture. I put my kindle in the concealed pocket behind the main bag space and it fits just perfectly.
> 
> Kate x
> 
> View attachment 1552834
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552833



could you let me know the size of this bag?  I just pre-order the m/l classic flap and wondering if mine would be able to hold as much as yours since i like to carry alot of things but then i am a petite girl so the jumbo might be too big for me.


----------



## lshcat

In my halfmoon WOC:


----------



## luvmesumbags

lshcat said:


> In my halfmoon WOC:



Wow, unbelievable how much you can fit in that woc!

Lovely bag!


----------



## Guccilim

lshcat said:


> In my halfmoon WOC:


 Very nice!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


 
Lovely!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

LVsister said:


> my small contribution: had these in my new mini dark red caviar  the past two days...
> coin/keypouch
> compact mirror
> lipgloss
> iphone (not included in picture though)
> and lots of red pockets
> Thanks for letting me share & again Happy 2012 to you all!


 
Stunning!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. Its amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. Ive got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo1_500.jpg
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo2_500.jpg


 
Oh the bag has a great color and the thing are so lovely!So many and beautiful colors!Love them!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Madisota said:


> My vintage M/L classic flap:
> 
> iPhone, LV 4 keys holder, Chanel yen holder, lip gloss, small cosmetic bag, kleenex, earbuds pouch (for iPhone)
> 
> View attachment 1560014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1560013


 
Great great great!!Love the bag!Love the wallet!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

LuxBagLVr said:


> What's in my S/M Classic Flap:
> -cell phone
> -iPod
> -Coco Rouge Shine # 57 aventure and Coco Rouge # 19 Gabrielle
> -Mirroir Double Facettes
> -Travel size mini Miss Dior Cherie
> -Pen
> -ID,etc. in front pocket(not shown)
> -Mini Hairbrush
> 
> With all the items in, closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-18
> View from the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-18
> With items taken out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By paiged at 2011-10-18
> 
> I could probably fit a few other compact items. The s/m is actually quite spacious


 
Ohhhh!Super!!!


----------



## ayurazzz

Inside my jumbo flap - classic quilted lambskin WOC (I used it the previous day and was lazy to transfer my stuff back to my wallet so I just used my WOC as my wallet today  ), sugar substitute, tissues and iphone (using to take picture).


----------



## greatstuff4sale

ayurazzz said:


> Inside my jumbo flap - classic quilted lambskin WOC (I used it the previous day and was lazy to transfer my stuff back to my wallet so I just used my WOC as my wallet today  ), sugar substitute, tissues and iphone (using to take picture).
> 
> View attachment 1615917
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615918



Never knew a Jumbo could fit a WOC nicely! Cool!


----------



## greatstuff4sale

lshcat said:


> In my halfmoon WOC:



Never knew a WOC holds so many stuffs! I have a black with silver hardware but never tried to fit so many things.


----------



## Hotpot

lshcat said:


> In my halfmoon WOC:



LOVE the color


----------



## porsche09

MY EVERYDAY JUMBO FLAP


----------



## Dawn72

I brought my ITM out to play today


----------



## Canneiv

Here is my lovely Reissue fit my wallet, cosmetic bag, key pouch and my iPhone.


----------



## horibe

porsche09 said:


> MY EVERYDAY JUMBO FLAP



ooooh i love how all your stuff coordinates


----------



## Bixie

EMDOC said:


> Sorry, Ya'll. I don't know why my pictures were posted sideways. This is what's in my Chanel bag today.


I love this bag too. Just bought it last week. Mine has beige lining. I think it's perfect for everyday use.


----------



## bluekit

Dawn72 said:


> I brought my ITM out to play today


 
I love the ITM.  You are so organized too!!


----------



## YEANETT

bluekit said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm surprised you can fit all of that in your beautiful jumbo!  What do you do with the strap of your LV azur pochette? Do you tuck it in before zipping it up?



Hi bluekit, I asked you a couple of questions on another thread I hope you don't mind.. And TIA for your time and help!


----------



## YEANETT

lshcat said:
			
		

> In my halfmoon WOC:



Hi Ishcat, I hope you don't mind I sent you a pm.. TIA for your time and help!!!


----------



## izzilin77

coco cabas!! such a pretty bag


----------



## Dawn72

My 40th birthday accordian Chanel




And my birthday wallet


----------



## Joelle55

Great bag with lots of room! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Molly0

Dawn72 said:


> My 40th birthday accordian Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday wallet


 
*Love your bag!!!*


----------



## blairxoxo

dawn72 said:


> my 40th birthday accordian chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my birthday wallet



love


----------



## Bixie

Love it!!


----------



## princessDD

Dawn72 said:


> My 40th birthday accordian Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday wallet



I want this bag!


----------



## johannamaria

Today I just went to get some grocery and took my WOC Camellia SHW with me.... I really love it cause I had my hands free for the grocery bags and had my personal stuff close with me..... Felt like having control of everything 

So inside:
Iphone
Dental Floss
Sportlife gum
Lipgloss with mirror and light 
Tissues
Deo Whipes (just in case)
Desinfection for hands
Chanel Perfume
Keys
Ccards
Coins


----------



## hmwoes

Love it! & seems like you can fit quite a bit in there, amazing.


----------



## johannamaria

hmwoes said:


> Love it! & seems like you can fit quite a bit in there, amazing.



Thank you, i was a little surprised too..... I tought it could only carry my keys 
cards, coins and phone but there was still room left... And even now it's not stuffed can get easily by my stuff....
Really love it!!!


----------



## YEANETT

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Today I just went to get some grocery and took my WOC Camellia SHW with me.... I really love it cause I had my hands free for the grocery bags and had my personal stuff close with me..... Felt like having control of everything
> 
> So inside:
> Iphone
> Dental Floss
> Sportlife gum
> Lipgloss with mirror and light
> Tissues
> Deo Whipes (just in case)
> Desinfection for hands
> Chanel Perfume
> Keys
> Ccards
> Coins



Wuao!! Let me tell you I could never imagine, you could fit all that in there.. And this bag is really cute!!! Love it! How bis is this bag? TIA


----------



## johannamaria

YEANETT said:


> Wuao!! Let me tell you I could never imagine, you could fit all that in there.. And this bag is really cute!!! Love it! How bis is this bag? TIA



Dear Yeanett, thank so much for taking a look a my Chanel WOC...

in inches: 7.75 x 5 x 2,75 inches
The Chain is long, you can wear it on 4 different ways....

As a clutch (strap tucked away)
Cross body (using the whole strap)
As a long shoulder bag
And as a pochette doubble strap (under you're arm)

So its a lot of bag for such a small size


----------



## SassieMe

johannamaria said:


> Today I just went to get some grocery and took my WOC Camellia SHW with me.... I really love it cause I had my hands free for the grocery bags and had my personal stuff close with me..... Felt like having control of everything
> 
> So inside:
> Iphone
> Dental Floss
> Sportlife gum
> Lipgloss with mirror and light
> Tissues
> Deo Whipes (just in case)
> Desinfection for hands
> Chanel Perfume
> Keys
> Ccards
> Coins



I have that bag and can't get anything in it!  Congratulations! You seem to have really made it work for you!!


----------



## johannamaria

SassieMe said:


> I have that bag and can't get anything in it!  Congratulations! You seem to have really made it work for you!!



 thanksss


----------



## YEANETT

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Dear Yeanett, thank so much for taking a look a my Chanel WOC...
> 
> in inches: 7.75 x 5 x 2,75 inches
> The Chain is long, you can wear it on 4 different ways....
> 
> As a clutch (strap tucked away)
> Cross body (using the whole strap)
> As a long shoulder bag
> And as a pochette doubble strap (under you're arm)
> 
> So its a lot of bag for such a small size



Thank you johannamaria, may I ask the style name or number and price? Thanks again


----------



## YEANETT

johannamaria said:
			
		

> thanksss






			
				YEANETT said:
			
		

> Thank you johannamaria, may I ask the style name or number and price? Thanks again



Thank you johannamaria, may I ask the style name or number and price? Thanks again[/QUOTE]


----------



## johannamaria

YEANETT said:


> Thank you johannamaria, may I ask the style name or number and price? Thanks again


[/QUOTE]

Hi Yeanette  it was 1445 (1100euro) it is the Wallet on Chain Emobossed Camellia (lambskin) SHW


----------



## YEANETT

Hi Yeanette  it was 1445 (1100euro) it is the Wallet on Chain Emobossed Camellia (lambskin) SHW [/QUOTE]

Thanks it's so cute!


----------



## tadore

Here's what I can fit in my 8.5 x 2.75 x 5  single flap vintage  I like it all cozy and compact so things don't slide around too much.

Kindle (w/leather cover), wallet, camera, phone (once I get a smartphone I can ditch the camera), ipod nano, pack of kleenex, foldable hairbrush (I forgot to take it out the first time...so it's in the third pic; it also has a built-in mirror), mini moleskine, matching makeup pouch with hand sanitizer, lotion, band-aids, Neosporin, Burt's Bees lip balm (in fig), safety pins, and ear plugs (for loud music...I like my ears...). Normally I'd probably toss in my earphones too but I have headphones at work and I plug my ipod into my car stereo usually.


----------



## EndlessBagLove

tadore said:
			
		

> Here's what I can fit in my 8.5 x 2.75 x 5  single flap vintage  I like it all cozy and compact so things don't slide around too much.
> 
> Kindle (w/leather cover), wallet, camera, phone (once I get a smartphone I can ditch the camera), ipod nano, pack of kleenex, foldable hairbrush (I forgot to take it out the first time...so it's in the third pic; it also has a built-in mirror), mini moleskine, matching makeup pouch with hand sanitizer, lotion, band-aids, Neosporin, Burt's Bees lip balm (in fig), safety pins, and ear plugs (for loud music...I like my ears...). Normally I'd probably toss in my earphones too but I have headphones at work and I plug my ipod into my car stereo usually.



Wow! Amazing! You can fit so much inside! Great job!


----------



## bluekit

Inside my reissue flap:












Contents (L-R, Top-Bottom)
1) Chanel Camellia flower Billfold wallet in Purple
2) LV Vernis Ludlow in lavender
3) Hermes Ulysse PM in Iris
4) Chanel Coral Patent Card holder
5) Naraya Blue satin coin purse
6) Keys
7) Phone


----------



## Serrazane

bluekit said:


> Inside my reissue flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents (L-R, Top-Bottom)
> 1) Chanel Camellia flower Billfold wallet in Purple
> 2) LV Vernis Ludlow in lavender
> 3) Hermes Ulysse PM in Iris
> 4) Chanel Coral Patent Card holder
> 5) Naraya Blue satin coin purse
> 6) Keys
> 7) Phone



Love all the items inside, and the blue reissue too! So many pretty colors and simple clean lines!


----------



## bluekit

Serrazane said:


> Love all the items inside, and the blue reissue too! So many pretty colors and simple clean lines!


 
Thanks Serrazane!


----------



## dotty8

bluekit said:


> Inside my reissue flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents (L-R, Top-Bottom)
> 1) Chanel Camellia flower Billfold wallet in Purple
> 2) LV Vernis Ludlow in lavender
> 3) Hermes Ulysse PM in Iris
> 4) Chanel Coral Patent Card holder
> 5) Naraya Blue satin coin purse
> 6) Keys
> 7) Phone


 
Gorgeous... I love the Camellia wallet


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I love watching this "What's in my bag" videos on YouTube this is my new favorite website! I always thought I carried weird stuff in my bags but I understand now that it's just a girl thing to carry preventative  (you never know when you need'em) stuff in our bags, it's our nature!


----------



## bluekit

dotty8 said:


> Gorgeous... I love the Camellia wallet


 
Thanks dotty8!  I love everything purple and camellia so...there you have it.


----------



## Jujubay

I stuff my gst with everything, even a box of fudge . LV international wallet, LV check book, ipad 2, iphone, chap stick, day/nyquil and zebra cosmetic bag.


----------



## mandyglick

Dawn72 said:


> My 40th birthday accordian Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my birthday wallet



I love your bag!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## burberryprncess

It's amazing that you gals' bags are so neat.  If you saw the contents of my bags, it will frighten you, LOL!  That's why I don't post.


----------



## macaroonchica93

tadore said:


> Here's what I can fit in my 8.5 x 2.75 x 5  single flap vintage  I like it all cozy and compact so things don't slide around too much.
> 
> Kindle (w/leather cover), wallet, camera, phone (once I get a smartphone I can ditch the camera), ipod nano, pack of kleenex, foldable hairbrush (I forgot to take it out the first time...so it's in the third pic; it also has a built-in mirror), mini moleskine, matching makeup pouch with hand sanitizer, lotion, band-aids, Neosporin, Burt's Bees lip balm (in fig), safety pins, and ear plugs (for loud music...I like my ears...). Normally I'd probably toss in my earphones too but I have headphones at work and I plug my ipod into my car stereo usually.



wow, you can really fit a whole lot in there and still be so organized.


----------



## muzbid

Joining the party here!

Using this bag forces me to be organised!


BTW, does anyone know what style is this?  I didn't ask when I bought, only realise that this is not the "standard" Chanel bag!


----------



## jwessels

absolutanne said:


> Coral Pink E/W lambskin Flap... such a great date bag or outing bag!


 
LOVE the coral pink chanel!! its a outstanding beauty! how much did you pay for the small chanel wallet version? if i may ask? im just trying to find out how much the prices are from a small wallet of chanel..


----------



## Viciada

muzbid said:


> Joining the party here!
> 
> Using this bag forces me to be organised!
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone know what style is this?  I didn't ask when I bought, only realise that this is not the "standard" Chanel bag!


I loved this white bag!!!


----------



## grantatrade2011

I have this one.
but now i want to exchane this or sell.
i want in black color
http://s16.postimage.org/40hhgqm5x/1054874_3.jpg
http://s15.postimage.org/mezbj64yz/1054874_10.jpg


----------



## harlow1

My Chanel Caviar WOC, Silver Hardware.
It's the perfect bag to hold your essentials: Cards, Cash, Travel Oyster Card, Iphone, Lipgloss, Tissues and Keys.


----------



## happymummy

^my friend said the same thing!

Im sad my hubby don't understand that. Need more cajolement I think! He must read this forum!!! hehe. I realy want WOC!!!


----------



## jess38288

Trying to take it easy on my new jumbo


----------



## peppersasen

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.



OMG! LOL. a copy of Sun Tzu's Art of War in a Chanel bag! that is epically *AWESOME*.

you are officially my role model!


----------



## EsotericOne

camellia wallet 
trusty moleskin 
hand sanitizer 
chanel lip gloss x2
clinique lip gloss 
chanel blush 
bobbi brown blush 
bobbi brown foundation 
louis vuitton key holder 
clinique liquid eye shadow in tester size 
iphone is mia...


----------



## bluekit

I love your retro chain flap! 


muzbid said:


> Joining the party here!
> 
> Using this bag forces me to be organised!
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone know what style is this? I didn't ask when I bought, only realise that this is not the "standard" Chanel bag!


----------



## bluekit

burberryprncess said:


> It's amazing that you gals' bags are so neat. If you saw the contents of my bags, it will frighten you, LOL! That's why I don't post.


 
LOL Sophie, using smaller bags forces me to be neat! My totes usually look like a bottomless hole!


----------



## bluekit

jess38288 said:


> Trying to take it easy on my new jumbo


 
I love your Chanel wallet! What season was it? It's so simple and nice!


----------



## bluekit

I'm drooling over everyone's wallets!  love your camellia wally and how organized your MUs are!


EsotericOne said:


> camellia wallet
> trusty moleskin
> hand sanitizer
> chanel lip gloss x2
> clinique lip gloss
> chanel blush
> bobbi brown blush
> bobbi brown foundation
> louis vuitton key holder
> clinique liquid eye shadow in tester size
> iphone is mia...


----------



## bluekit

Inside my green patent mini flap:








The mini fits quite a bit! 
-LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse
- Keys
-Chanel card holder
-Coin purse
-Phone


----------



## jess38288

bluekit said:


> I love your Chanel wallet! What season was it? It's so simple and nice!


 

Hi Blue.  Thanks!  My wallet is old.  I don't know what season it is, but I bought it maybe 8 years ago at least.  I am really bad with dates.  I plan to buy the caviar classic long wallet to match the jumbo.  I am really surprised they haven't increased the price in a long time but I KNOW it's coming.  Omg I love your lil doggie.  Makes me want another puppy 

BTW, cute keychain.  I have one with HK dressed as a pig and one as a penguin.  So cute!


----------



## bluekit

jess38288 said:


> Hi Blue. Thanks! My wallet is old. I don't know what season it is, but I bought it maybe 8 years ago at least. I am really bad with dates. I plan to buy the caviar classic long wallet to match the jumbo. I am really surprised they haven't increased the price in a long time but I KNOW it's coming. Omg I love your lil doggie. Makes me want another puppy
> 
> BTW, cute keychain. I have one with HK dressed as a pig and one as a penguin. So cute!


 
Wow. I'm really impressed with how good it looks. I really like the simple design.  The wallet prices had gone up a bit recently. Your doggy is adorable as well!!


----------



## jess38288

bluekit said:


> Wow. I'm really impressed with how good it looks. I really like the simple design. The wallet prices had gone up a bit recently. Your doggy is adorable as well!!


 
Thanks girlie!  That wallet has held up really well. Its condition looks better IRL.  I swear any time I want something it's always after a price increase.  I was debating on a Hermes bag, went to TPF to see if there was any price increase talk and it literally happened the day before.  The billfold isn't $915 any more?  Any idea how much it might be?  :doggie:


----------



## bluekit

Sorry, I don't have an idea how much it costs now, I know that my quilted flap wallet went  up by $50 just last month. I remembered my bifold was in the $600s when I bought it a little over a year ago and it's now much more than that. 





jess38288 said:


> Thanks girlie!  That wallet has held up really well. Its condition looks better IRL.  I swear any time I want something it's always after a price increase.  I was debating on a Hermes bag, went to TPF to see if there was any price increase talk and it literally happened the day before.  The billfold isn't $915 any more?  Any idea how much it might be?  :doggie:


----------



## EsotericOne

kindle fire with case 
camellia wallet 
chanel compact blush
clinique high gloss lip gloss
oliver peoples sunglasses
louis vuitton damier graphite key holder 
moleskin
hand sanitizer


----------



## kitfig

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. It&#8217;s amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. I&#8217;ve got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.
> 
> 29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo1_500.jpg
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxz5kiUTXk1qk1xcxo2_500.jpg


your cobalt jumbo is sooo beautiful!


----------



## sg_bee

In my denim reissue 226 today.

MM wallet
MM keypouch (i was a previous MM lover, new found love is C, hehe)
Pressed powder from Ettusais
Lipstick from Cle De Peau


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

sg_bee said:


> In my denim reissue 226 today.
> 
> MM wallet
> MM keypouch (i was a previous MM lover, new found love is C, hehe)
> Pressed powder from Ettusais
> Lipstick from Cle De Peau


 
love that bag!!


----------



## dsbaggs

*Inside my patent black GST 
*















I am a private tutor, so that's why I need a GST carrying...

1) LV Trunks Organiser
2) LV wallet
3) Esprit Umbrella (it rains suddenly these days)
4) Pencil case (for work)
5) Cosmetic case (holding lip gloss, mini sewing kit, tissue etc)
6) My agnes B sunglasses & case
7) Miu Miu Key pouch (in purple)
8) Miu Miu cards holder (in red)


----------



## bluekit

I love your patent GST and your MM card case!
 




dsbaggs said:


> *Inside my patent black GST
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a private tutor, so that's why I need a GST carrying...
> 
> 1) LV Trunks Organiser
> 2) LV wallet
> 3) Esprit Umbrella (it rains suddenly these days)
> 4) Pencil case (for work)
> 5) Cosmetic case (holding lip gloss, mini sewing kit, tissue etc)
> 6) My agnes B sunglasses & case
> 7) Miu Miu Key pouch (in purple)
> 8) Miu Miu cards holder (in red)


----------



## dsbaggs

bluekit said:


> I love your patent GST and your MM card case!


Hi bluekit, 

I adore your mini flap  I wanna get something smaller, as an evening bag. For now, an LV pochette is all I can afford, hee


----------



## bluekit

dsbaggs said:


> Hi bluekit,
> 
> I adore your mini flap  I wanna get something smaller, as an evening bag. For now, an LV pochette is all I can afford, hee



 thanks! My other love besides Chanel is Vuitton too!!


----------



## miss_mansoori

kawaii7 said:


> i have lots of stuff +_+ my bags get too heavy sometimes.. i always go back home and change bag when i go out with my friends after class~ home close to classes so its all good


 
Hi ... nice bag but i would like to ask how is your back i think your bag is too heavy.. try to take it with less staff .. to keep your back in safe side


----------



## miss_mansoori

Bevyofpurses said:


> i am absolutely in love with your pink/fuschia maxi
> wowwwww thats a rich color


 

Very nice bag and color @@


----------



## luxeprincess

what kind of chanel tote is the black one?


----------



## tamadi

Inside my Mademoiselle:  Balenciaga Money wallet, YSL scarf, McQ keychain, iPod, mirror and other daily necessities


----------



## PrincessBailey

bluekit said:


> Inside my green patent mini flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini fits quite a bit!
> -LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse
> - Keys
> -Chanel card holder
> -Coin purse
> -Phone


If I may ask, how much was the mini?


----------



## bluekit

PrincessBailey said:


> If I may ask, how much was the mini?



It was $2,400.


----------



## soxx

tamadi said:


> Inside my Mademoiselle:  Balenciaga Money wallet, YSL scarf, McQ keychain, iPod, mirror and other daily necessities



Is that d blue lavender balenciaga wallet?


----------



## tamadi

soxx said:


> Is that d blue lavender balenciaga wallet?



its a blue glacier if I remember it right


----------



## ynz

tamadi said:


> Inside my Mademoiselle:  Balenciaga Money wallet, YSL scarf, McQ keychain, iPod, mirror and other daily necessities



i love how this bag can be organized like this!! and i love how u took ur balenciaga mirror off for everyday use!! good idea!!


----------



## hmwoes

In my Small Classic Flap:



Pink leopard print make up pouch (a freebie from a magazine)
In the pouch - mirror, lip gloss and lip balm.
Zippy wallet
Phone


----------



## xoshirls

harlow1 said:


> My Chanel Caviar WOC, Silver Hardware.
> It's the perfect bag to hold your essentials: Cards, Cash, Travel Oyster Card, Iphone, Lipgloss, Tissues and Keys.



I love your WOC!!  Just wondering, how much did it cost you? :O


----------



## kawaii7

miss_mansoori said:


> Hi ... nice bag but i would like to ask how is your back i think your bag is too heavy.. try to take it with less staff .. to keep your back in safe side



my shoulder hurts a lot... it is impossible to carry less things.. since i actually need them for class ( i have classes for 9 hrs on some days ) the bag it self is quite heavy similar to my black dior one with chains .... I stopped using my GST Chanel now and I been using my flaps and using blinder + zipper to carry things to school and i been also using my lv backpack to carry everything. Currently that bag is too big to carry around for me ( i bought it to for school and work ) but its too heavy...the chains also constantly falls off i have to carry it on the wrist :S  
Its sitting on the back of my closet right now.. i will probably give this bag to my mom.


----------



## Royce

EsotericOne said:


> camellia wallet
> trusty moleskin
> hand sanitizer
> chanel lip gloss x2
> clinique lip gloss
> chanel blush
> bobbi brown blush
> bobbi brown foundation
> louis vuitton key holder
> clinique liquid eye shadow in tester size
> iphone is mia...


Your camellia wallet is adorable!  So chic.


----------



## Royce

bluekit said:


> Inside my green patent mini flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini fits quite a bit!
> -LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse
> - Keys
> -Chanel card holder
> -Coin purse
> -Phone


What a great color- your green patent mini flap.  Just the right amount of color.


----------



## Borse1224

Love your bag too!


----------



## bluekit

thanks!! It's my little sunshine!


Royce said:


> What a great color- your green patent mini flap.  Just the right amount of color.


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

bluekit said:


> Inside my green patent mini flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini fits quite a bit!
> -LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse
> - Keys
> -Chanel card holder
> -Coin purse
> -Phone


you can fit a lot in that little thing!!


----------



## macaroonchica93

tamadi said:


> Inside my Mademoiselle:  Balenciaga Money wallet, YSL scarf, McQ keychain, iPod, mirror and other daily necessities



Love your mademoiselle bag, très chic.


----------



## harlow1

xoshirls said:


> I love your WOC!!  Just wondering, how much did it cost you? :O



Thanks!! I was happy with the £885 pounds


----------



## ririan

What I have inside my Chanel today


----------



## bluekit

The size is deceiving. It can hold a lot more than it appears. 


CHANEL LOVER5 said:


> you can fit a lot in that little thing!!


----------



## bluekit

I like the blend of brands in your purse!


ririan said:


> View attachment 1697069
> 
> 
> What I have inside my Chanel today


----------



## ririan

bluekit said:


> I like the blend of brands in your purse!



Thanks  I try my best to share out my love lol


----------



## lshcat

Started using my camera bag today.


----------



## ynz

ririan said:


> View attachment 1697069
> 
> 
> What I have inside my Chanel today



i love ur bag!! what is this??


----------



## ririan

ynz said:


> i love ur bag!! what is this??



Thanks!
It is a vintage messenger bag from the 90s


----------



## Dawn72

Hi everyone. This is what's inside my 277 reissue. I must say carrying this requires a big change in what i carry. I like only long wallets but if i put that then pretty much nothing else fits. So the sunglasses had to go into its cloth cover and I had to change to a smaller toilettry bag and keep some items loose, e.g., my compact mirror. Also i changed my wallet to use the LV agenda as a wallet. And i can no longer carry my day planner. 








As you can see, not much fits. I put my phone in the front flap pocket. I realize that even if I can fit more in the bag, the flap won't close.


----------



## bluekit

I love your 227, Dawn. 
I'm the complete opposite -- I get to carry my long wallet and my day planner in my purse when I'm using my 227. My cosmetic bag and other miscellaneous items fit as well with room to spare. My 226 would be stuffed to its absolute capacity if I try to use the same long wallet in the 226s.





Dawn72 said:


> Hi everyone. This is what's inside my 277 reissue. I must say carrying this requires a big change in what i carry. I like only long wallets but if i put that then pretty much nothing else fits. So the sunglasses had to go into its cloth cover and I had to change to a smaller toilettry bag and keep some items loose, e.g., my compact mirror. Also i changed my wallet to use the LV agenda as a wallet. And i can no longer carry my day planner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, not much fits. I put my phone in the front flap pocket. I realize that even if I can fit more in the bag, the flap won't close.


----------



## Dawn72

bluekit said:


> I love your 227, Dawn.
> I'm the complete opposite -- I get to carry my long wallet and my day planner in my purse when I'm using my 227. My cosmetic bag and other miscellaneous items fit as well with room to spare. My 226 would be stuffed to its absolute capacity if I try to use the same long wallet in the 226s.


 
Bluekit! You MUST show me how you fit a long wallet and a planner and a toilettry bag in your 227. Do you also put sunglasses inside? I really like the bag but don't figure I'll use it often because it couldn't fit all the items that I usually carry. A shame because then cost-per-wear will be high! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## bluekit

Horrible lighting but you'll get the idea. 












I have the same boring contents inside my 227:
Chanel long flap wallet in lavender lamb
Hermes Ulysses day planner in iris
Chanel coral patent card holder
Naraya cosmetic bag
Louis Vuitton Epi pochette in black
Naraya quilted coin purse
Keys
Phone (not pictured)

There's room to spare if I want to pop my sunnies in (without the case)




Dawn72 said:


> Bluekit! You MUST show me how you fit a long wallet and a planner and a toilettry bag in your 227. Do you also put sunglasses inside? I really like the bag but don't figure I'll use it often because it couldn't fit all the items that I usually carry. A shame because then cost-per-wear will be high! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Dawn72

bluekit said:


> Horrible lighting but you'll get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same boring contents inside my 227:
> Chanel long flap wallet in lavender lamb
> Hermes Ulysses day planner in iris
> Chanel coral patent card holder
> Naraya cosmetic bag
> Louis Vuitton Epi pochette in black
> Naraya quilted coin purse
> Keys
> Phone (not pictured)
> 
> There's room to spare if I want to pop my sunnies in (without the case)


 
Oh my! That's a real eye opener! I thought if I really fill up the bag to fit when open, it will not close, or require some serious attention to close it. Now I see I need to rearrange the items around. I changed my LeSportSac toilettry bag (love that it'll follow any free shape available) to the LV mini pochette. I see you're using the epi pochette so I want to see what I can do with that too. Thanks Bluekit for the most useful post


----------



## bluekit

Dawn72 said:


> Oh my! That's a real eye opener! I thought if I really fill up the bag to fit when open, it will not close, or require some serious attention to close it. Now I see I need to rearrange the items around. I changed my LeSportSac toilettry bag (love that it'll follow any free shape available) to the LV mini pochette. I see you're using the epi pochette so I want to see what I can do with that too. Thanks Bluekit for the most useful post



sure! Glad it helped. I use the LV pochette as an organizer as well as protection for my lamb wallet. I don't want my keys to dent/scratch my wallet.


----------



## chanel_lover123

Everything fits nicely!


----------



## WildLikeFox

hmwoes said:


> In my Small Classic Flap:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink leopard print make up pouch (a freebie from a magazine)
> In the pouch - mirror, lip gloss and lip balm.
> Zippy wallet
> Phone



Your flap and multicolore zippy go really well together!


----------



## petitbaggirl

FijiBuni said:


> I guess its pretty consistent that Chanel loves carrying Louis Vuitton.... lol


Haha, thats halarious!


----------



## petitbaggirl

SassieMe said:


> I have that bag and can't get anything in it!  Congratulations! You seem to have really made it work for you!!


I feel the same about my WOC.  I love, love , love how I can 
get access to all my needs all the time , keep things organize
without having to use 
another pouch inside. The most functional and chic
bag that can be use all the time (casual daytime & clutch for the
evening)


----------



## kawnee45

Here is what is in my mini mini!










There's also my IPod Touch, I took the photo with it.


----------



## petitbaggirl

kawnee45 said:


> Here is what is in my mini mini!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714541
> 
> 
> There's also my IPod Touch, I took the photo with it.


Do you know if a longer wallet(7.5 in) can
fit in that mini mini one?  Are you able 
To wear it cross body ? Thank you


----------



## MsJacqueline

miss_mansoori said:
			
		

> Very nice bag and color @@



Amaaaaaazing colour.


----------



## kawnee45

petitbaggirl said:
			
		

> Do you know if a longer wallet(7.5 in) can
> fit in that mini mini one?  Are you able
> To wear it cross body ? Thank you



I have a long Chanel wallet and sadly it doesn't fit in my bag  .
And yes you can wear it cross body .


----------



## petitbaggirl

kawnee45 said:


> I have a long Chanel wallet and sadly it doesn't fit in my bag  .
> And yes you can wear it cross body .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716408


It's really cute on you.  I don't know if it 
will be at the right length on me (hip level) 
since I'm really petite, barely 5ft


----------



## macaroonchica93

chanel_lover123 said:


> Everything fits nicely!



you are so organized.


----------



## kawnee45

petitbaggirl said:
			
		

> It's really cute on you.  I don't know if it
> will be at the right length on me (hip level)
> since I'm really petite, barely 5ft



It hit my hips and I'm 5.7ft, I think it will be a bit too long for you. But there is another model of mini mini that I tried and was too short for me. I think that you should go into a store too try them.


----------



## petitbaggirl

kawnee45 said:


> It hit my hips and I'm 5.7ft, I think it will be a bit too long for you. But there is another model of mini mini that I tried and was too short for me. I think that you should go into a store too try them.


Thank you for your response


----------



## eunaddict

In my GST for Church:






Bible, LV Sarah pomme wallet, Crabtree lipbalm, Kiehl's Handcream, keys, coinpurse, ipod, cellphone and Gucci sunnies in their case


----------



## dzi

heavy Friday! strong arms needed


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I haven't posted in forever. Chanel Naked flap - gold trim


----------



## Canneiv

My Workhorse - GST


----------



## amag520

bluekit said:


> Inside my green patent mini flap:



Love to see others wearing their green patent mini! I took mine out today. I'm always SO nervous to get anything on it!! Do you have a little something you are keeping your keys in so they don't scratch the inside?


----------



## Jujubay

dzi said:


> heavy Friday! strong arms needed



I love love ur bag!


----------



## bluekit

I don't for the mini since the space is already tight! I don't overstuff the bag so the keys are not hitting against the interior where it may leave unwanted indentations. 


amag520 said:


> Love to see others wearing their green patent mini! I took mine out today. I'm always SO nervous to get anything on it!! Do you have a little something you are keeping your keys in so they don't scratch the inside?


----------



## Tinagirl11

My Chanel mini


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Tinagirl11 said:


> My Chanel mini


----------



## shoe_a_holic

green97 said:


> Just off a 26 hr plane ride (OK, door to door, and with 2 hour layover in Tokyo, but still)...
> 
> Can you tell I was traveling with two kiddies? Candy, Strawberry Shortcake (w/brush) and a buried iPod for the 4 year old; Bottle, tiny socks, diaper and wipes for the 1 year old. For me: phone, wallet, passports, boarding passes, lipstick, and a tiny container of Advil.
> 
> ps. I had another carryon bag too... though I'm insane enough to carry an uncapped baby bottle in my jumbo, I'm not insane enough to travel THIS light with two kibbles, hahahahahha.


you're funny! It made me think of myself... carrying my GST with a 2 yr old toddler. So I have her Ipad, sippy cup, wipes, diapers & snacks for her. Then my wallet, car keys & lip balm for me.


----------



## Silviawho

Wow, didn't think mini can fit this much


bluekit said:


> Inside my green patent mini flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini fits quite a bit!
> -LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse
> - Keys
> -Chanel card holder
> -Coin purse
> -Phone


----------



## Swou

My son's little red car in my brand new Black reissue WOC. He thinks it's his bag!


----------



## Pursebop

Here's contents of my green patent mini today.....
I have yet to switch to my new caviar small wallet! Green mini did Costco run with me! 
I do love my mini


----------



## DivaCrat09

******** said:


> Here's contents of my green patent mini today.....
> I have yet to switch to my new caviar small wallet! Green mini did Costco run with me!
> I do love my mini



*Beautiful color!*


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Here's what is in my new to me Chanel camera bag.  I love this bag!


----------



## lovesbmw

MustLuvDogs said:
			
		

> Here's what is in my new to me Chanel camera bag.  I love this bag!



Got the same purse,congrads


----------



## Demellie

Nothing, i dont have one yet..


----------



## LisaK026

Inside my Vintage Single Flap


----------



## CVB

Dawn72 said:


> Bluekit! You MUST show me how you fit a long wallet and a planner and a toilettry bag in your 227. Do you also put sunglasses inside? I really like the bag but don't figure I'll use it often because it couldn't fit all the items that I usually carry. A shame because then cost-per-wear will be high! Thanks a lot!!



Same problem here! Very curious about your organizing skills!


----------



## Dawn72

CVB said:


> Same problem here! Very curious about your organizing skills!




There is a photo of the inside of the bag. Basically using an LV pochette to put loose or potentially scratchable items like keys. And a long wallet beside it. Plus the planner must be the thin kind. I tried it and it works! Good luck!!


----------



## bluekit

Love the bag contents, bag twin! It's quite nice that a fully functional wallet can fit within a mini..


******** said:


> Here's contents of my green patent mini today.....
> I have yet to switch to my new caviar small wallet! Green mini did Costco run with me!
> I do love my mini


----------



## bluekit

I love this bag too! You have a few gorgeous vernis items there!


MustLuvDogs said:


> Here's what is in my new to me Chanel camera bag.  I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 1750856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750857


----------



## VdoubleL

What i carry when i'm out and about with my WOC..







Oyster, travel cards, Keys, Lipgloss, ipod, iPhone and Stella McCartney case. Plus all cash and cards in the slots inside.


----------



## VdoubleL

MustLuvDogs said:


> Here's what is in my new to me Chanel camera bag.  I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 1750856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750857



WOW i Love your bag


----------



## CVB

Dawn72 said:


> There is a photo of the inside of the bag. Basically using an LV pochette to put loose or potentially scratchable items like keys. And a long wallet beside it. Plus the planner must be the thin kind. I tried it and it works! Good luck!!



I am always making sure I don't keep anything that can scratch op the interior loose in my bag. So your tips are great, thanks!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

VdoubleL said:


> WOW i Love your bag





bluekit said:


> I love this bag too! You have a few gorgeous vernis items there!



Awww.  Thanks so much ladies.  This bag has been my favorite purchase so far this year!


----------



## cookie87

In my PST:
- iPad 3
- LV wallet
- hand made red pouch for pressed powder
- Travalo perfume atomizer 
- mint sweets / strepsils
Normally I will put the sweets and Travalo in my Coach small wristlets.


----------



## cookie87

---- deleted, accidentally clicked twice submit----


----------



## Kiss3s

Excuse my mess


----------



## bluekit

MustLuvDogs said:


> Awww. Thanks so much ladies. This bag has been my favorite purchase so far this year!


I can see why! I have the same one and love it.


----------



## bluekit

This is the best what's in my bag post for the PST!! Thanks for the pic, that was very helpful!! 



wanxia said:


> In my PST:
> - iPad 3
> - LV wallet
> - hand made red pouch for pressed powder
> - Travalo perfume atomizer
> - mint sweets / strepsils
> Normally I will put the sweets and Travalo in my Coach small wristlets.


----------



## cookie87

bluekit said:


> This is the best what's in my bag post for the PST!! Thanks for the pic, that was very helpful!!



Actually it can't still hold more!
Sometimes I will stuff in a pair of sandals so that I can change into it after work!
Hahaha!


----------



## angeliermac

sweetpeas889 said:


> carried the jumbo today, she's been hiding in the closet for few months now and i missed her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daily life content: LV sarah wallet, blackberry, LV cles, LV pochette, LV vernis mini diary, packet of tissue, sunscreen, lipstick, compact, perfume bottle, sanitary pad, moisturizer and chocolate bar (for snacktime!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i treat my single flap jumbo like a tote, load it with everything i could possibly carry and need during daylight but its elegance never fails to look oh-so-good on nights out!


Nice Bag !


----------



## makeupmama

Carrying my Chanel Mobile art Reissue Flap today. I love how roomy this bag is 
I keep it pretty light though. Just my LV Damier wallet, Carrie Chau pouch, mesh pouch, iPhone and my purple leather pen case from a local store here in Manila.


----------



## bluekit

makeupmama said:


> Carrying my Chanel Mobile art Reissue Flap today. I love how roomy this bag is
> I keep it pretty light though. Just my LV Damier wallet, Carrie Chau pouch, mesh pouch, iPhone and my purple leather pen case from a local store here in Manila.


 
Simple, yet beautiful!!


----------



## makeupmama

bluekit said:
			
		

> Simple, yet beautiful!!



Thanks  It's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


Love it!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

makeupmama said:


> Carrying my Chanel Mobile art Reissue Flap today. I love how roomy this bag is
> I keep it pretty light though. Just my LV Damier wallet, Carrie Chau pouch, mesh pouch, iPhone and my purple leather pen case from a local store here in Manila.


Is that Karl Lagerfield's signature? Incredible bag.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

dzi said:


> heavy Friday! strong arms needed


Beautiful family!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

chanel_lover123 said:


> Everything fits nicely!


Well organized.


----------



## makeupmama

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:
			
		

> Is that Karl Lagerfield's signature? Incredible bag.



Hi  Yes, it is. It's one of a few Limited Ed flaps from 2008 that I was just lucky enough to get my hands on. It's almost like a museum piece to me. I seldom use it.


----------



## PinkDioR

One wallet, 2 mobile phones, one card holder, and a packet of wet tissue in my boy bag. 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ipekkeles

PinkDioR said:
			
		

> One wallet, 2 mobile phones, one card holder, and a packet of wet tissue in my boy bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



would you mind telling me what size of boy bag do you have?

thank you.


----------



## PinkDioR

ipekkeles said:
			
		

> would you mind telling me what size of boy bag do you have?
> 
> thank you.



I'm not sure whether it's called the medium. It's not the biggest one they have in store and also not the smallest one. =/

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ipekkeles

PinkDioR said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether it's called the medium. It's not the biggest one they have in store and also not the smallest one. =/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you. It looks like a great size


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:
			
		

> Love it!



Nice contents ...  may I ask what brand is that black bubble like makeup bag it's a nice size too... also I commend you for not having the smartphone addition as most of us do with a smartphone I see you still have a razor phone?? Correct me if I'm wrong.. Thanks for sharing your GOODS!!!


----------



## dzi

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> Beautiful family!



thank you


----------



## Serrazane

GIRL AND CLOSET said:


> Nice contents ...  may I ask what brand is that black bubble like makeup bag it's a nice size too... *also I commend you for not having the smartphone addition as most of us do with a smartphone *I see you still have a razor phone?? Correct me if I'm wrong.. Thanks for sharing your GOODS!!!



Hi there. The pics you were referring to were from the very first post of this thread, from 2007.


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

Serrazane said:
			
		

> Hi there. The pics you were referring to were from the very first post of this thread, from 2007.



;-0 lol that's funny I thought it strange but envied it a bit as my iPhone addiction is so real lol thanks for responding well at least we got a good laugh out of the post


----------



## 1_chanel_road

makeupmama said:


> Carrying my Chanel Mobile art Reissue Flap today. I love how roomy this bag is
> I keep it pretty light though. Just my LV Damier wallet, Carrie Chau pouch, mesh pouch, iPhone and my purple leather pen case from a local store here in Manila.


wow Karl Lagerfield's signature! Niiiiice


----------



## luvme

dzi said:


> heavy Friday! strong arms needed


i love your bag and other stuffs!!


----------



## luvme

******** said:


> Here's contents of my green patent mini today.....
> I have yet to switch to my new caviar small wallet! Green mini did Costco run with me!
> I do love my mini


beautiful color bag !!


----------



## nadia.nj.kim

dzi said:


> heavy Friday! strong arms needed



Love your pouches, wallets, and the layout!!!


----------



## birkin girl

GIRL AND CLOSET said:


> Nice contents ...  may I ask what brand is that black bubble like makeup bag it's a nice size too... also I commend you for not having the smartphone addition as most of us do with a smartphone I see you still have a razor phone?? Correct me if I'm wrong.. Thanks for sharing your GOODS!!!



The bag comes with that pochette..!


----------



## love_potion_9

I have to say, I've only been using this bag for two weeks but I LOVE the size, it fits all my essentials, doesn't get unmanageable, looks great on my 5'2 skinny frame, and prevents me from carrying too much stuff...Currently holding:

- LV multicolor cles in black for my keys (just got this! I love it!)
- Chanel cardholder in blue patent from the Spring 2012 collection, I keep cash in it too
- Lulu Guiness cosmetic bag containing: Chanel lipgloss Plaisir, Giorgio Armani lipstick, ysl touche eclat, Chanel compact powder, lipliner, eye pencil, eye drops, nurofen, some gum and I also keep my iphone earbuds in it..Gotta have my makeup)
- Loyalty and business cards in the pockets
- flat packet of kleenex tissues
- iPhone
- receipts in the flap

voila  I've found that everything fits a lot better and is more accessible if I keep it in little pouches like I see everybody here does..the makeup for example, it kept accumulating at the bottom which made it all a mess, and was also hard to find..but since it's been in the makeup bag, it all fits great.


----------



## jennyluvspurses

love_potion_9 said:
			
		

> I have to say, I've only been using this bag for two weeks but I LOVE the size, it fits all my essentials, doesn't get unmanageable, looks great on my 5'2 skinny frame, and prevents me from carrying too much stuff...Currently holding:
> 
> - LV multicolor cles in black for my keys (just got this! I love it!)
> - Chanel cardholder in blue patent from the Spring 2012 collection, I keep cash in it too
> - Lulu Guiness cosmetic bag containing: Chanel lipgloss Plaisir, Giorgio Armani lipstick, ysl touche eclat, Chanel compact powder, lipliner, eye pencil, eye drops, nurofen, some gum and I also keep my iphone earbuds in it..Gotta have my makeup)
> - Loyalty and business cards in the pockets
> - flat packet of kleenex tissues
> - iPhone
> - receipts in the flap
> 
> voila  I've found that everything fits a lot better and is more accessible if I keep it in little pouches like I see everybody here does..the makeup for example, it kept accumulating at the bottom which made it all a mess, and was also hard to find..but since it's been in the makeup bag, it all fits great.



great use of space!!! love it!! I have a hard time arranging things in my ML


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

bellachanelgirl said:


> One of my favorites bags, a bit shy to show contents of my bag though


 
LOL don't be shy.  This is the thread for what's inside your bag...so we want to see what's inside your bag...not just the outside


----------



## dzi

luvme said:


> i love your bag and other stuffs!!





nadia.nj.kim said:


> Love your pouches, wallets, and the layout!!!



thanks thanks


----------



## babypebblezz

Gorgeous bag! Is it a single flap?




love_potion_9 said:


> I have to say, I've only been using this bag for two weeks but I LOVE the size, it fits all my essentials, doesn't get unmanageable, looks great on my 5'2 skinny frame, and prevents me from carrying too much stuff...Currently holding:
> 
> - LV multicolor cles in black for my keys (just got this! I love it!)
> - Chanel cardholder in blue patent from the Spring 2012 collection, I keep cash in it too
> - Lulu Guiness cosmetic bag containing: Chanel lipgloss Plaisir, Giorgio Armani lipstick, ysl touche eclat, Chanel compact powder, lipliner, eye pencil, eye drops, nurofen, some gum and I also keep my iphone earbuds in it..Gotta have my makeup)
> - Loyalty and business cards in the pockets
> - flat packet of kleenex tissues
> - iPhone
> - receipts in the flap
> 
> voila  I've found that everything fits a lot better and is more accessible if I keep it in little pouches like I see everybody here does..the makeup for example, it kept accumulating at the bottom which made it all a mess, and was also hard to find..but since it's been in the makeup bag, it all fits great.


----------



## love_potion_9

babypebblezz said:


> Gorgeous bag! Is it a single flap?


Thank you I love it : ) Nope, it's a double flap, caviar reissue (seasonal) from the 12A collection i believe, they had just received it when I got it two weeks ago


----------



## babypebblezz

love_potion_9 said:


> Thank you I love it : ) Nope, it's a double flap, caviar reissue (seasonal) from the 12A collection i believe, they had just received it when I got it two weeks ago



I love it. I hope it comes out in the 12 a red.


----------



## Angelheart

Inside my medium Timeless flap bag with silver hardware :

_ My vuitton wallet "Rossmore" in vernis rouge fauviste
_ My vuitton checkbook
_ My vuitton key pouch in vernis amarante
_ My blackberry
_ My lipgloss, compact mirror and eyeliner


----------



## Smiles1030

Angelheart said:


> Inside my medium Timeless flap bag with silver hardware :
> 
> _ My vuitton wallet "Rossmore" in vernis rouge fauviste
> _ My vuitton checkbook
> _ My vuitton key pouch in vernis amarante
> _ My blackberry
> _ My lipgloss, compact mirror and eyeliner


love this look


----------



## rilakkuma11782

beauty products:

1. Biore perfect milk sunblock
2. Mary Kay peach hand cream
3. Loccitane rose solid perfume
4. Shiseido eyebrow pencil #4 gray
5. Shiseido lip balm
6. Shiseido contour & blush palette
7. YSL touche eclat radiant touch #2 
8. Chanel pressed powder 
9. Chanel blush - #55 in love
10. Chanel Rouge allure Laque lip gloss #72
11. Chanel Rouge allure lipstick #20 
12. Chanel Rouge hydrabase lipstick # 166 
13. Chanel Corrector concealer #20
13. Anna Sui oil control paper with case
14. Anna Sui Folding Hair Brush


----------



## vananhdoll

rilakkuma11782 said:


> beauty products:
> 
> 1. Biore perfect milk sunblock
> 2. Mary Kay peach hand cream
> 3. Loccitane rose solid perfume
> 4. Shiseido eyebrow pencil #4 gray
> 5. Shiseido lip balm
> 6. Shiseido contour & blush palette
> 7. YSL touche eclat radiant touch #2
> 8. Chanel pressed powder
> 9. Chanel blush - #55 in love
> 10. Chanel Rouge allure Laque lip gloss #72
> 11. Chanel Rouge allure lipstick #20
> 12. Chanel Rouge hydrabase lipstick # 166
> 13. Chanel Corrector concealer #20
> 13. Anna Sui oil control paper with case
> 14. Anna Sui Folding Hair Brush



Oh, you are carrying a lot in your bag !


----------



## muchiko19

rilakkuma11782 said:
			
		

> beauty products:
> 
> 1. Biore perfect milk sunblock
> 2. Mary Kay peach hand cream
> 3. Loccitane rose solid perfume
> 4. Shiseido eyebrow pencil #4 gray
> 5. Shiseido lip balm
> 6. Shiseido contour & blush palette
> 7. YSL touche eclat radiant touch #2
> 8. Chanel pressed powder
> 9. Chanel blush - #55 in love
> 10. Chanel Rouge allure Laque lip gloss #72
> 11. Chanel Rouge allure lipstick #20
> 12. Chanel Rouge hydrabase lipstick # 166
> 13. Chanel Corrector concealer #20
> 13. Anna Sui oil control paper with case
> 14. Anna Sui Folding Hair Brush



wow! I can't believe that all fits!


----------



## soxx

rilakkuma11782 said:
			
		

> beauty products:
> 
> 1. Biore perfect milk sunblock
> 2. Mary Kay peach hand cream
> 3. Loccitane rose solid perfume
> 4. Shiseido eyebrow pencil #4 gray
> 5. Shiseido lip balm
> 6. Shiseido contour & blush palette
> 7. YSL touche eclat radiant touch #2
> 8. Chanel pressed powder
> 9. Chanel blush - #55 in love
> 10. Chanel Rouge allure Laque lip gloss #72
> 11. Chanel Rouge allure lipstick #20
> 12. Chanel Rouge hydrabase lipstick # 166
> 13. Chanel Corrector concealer #20
> 13. Anna Sui oil control paper with case
> 14. Anna Sui Folding Hair Brush



Wow! That's a lot of beauty stuff in your bag! Do you really use all of them for touch ups?


----------



## Canneiv

In my m/l classic flap: 
LV French wallet
Bally key pouch 
Kiehl's lip balm 
Lancôme lipstick 
Tissue 
iPhone 










 I love the size and the caviar leather. It fits all the basic stuff I need during the day and night.


----------



## LuxBagLVr

What's in my Beige Clair w GHW GST today...(from left to right, top to bottom

-Apple iPad 2
-Dior Miss Dior Cherie Eau de Toilette
-Car Keys
-Chanel 5185 Sunnies in Black/Silver
-Chanel 3170-B Prescription Glasses
-Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Agenda/Wallet
-Chanel Allure Extrait De Gloss in Shade 57,Insolence
-Dior Addict 2 Travel-Size Body Lotion
-Chanel Mirroir Double Facettes
-Michael Kors Metallic Logo Wristlet


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Canneiv said:


> In my m/l classic flap:
> LV French wallet
> Bally key pouch
> Kiehl's lip balm
> Lancôme lipstick
> Tissue
> iPhone
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802839
> 
> 
> I love the size and the caviar leather. It fits all the basic stuff I need during the day and night.



Nicely organized, Canneiv. Obviously i adore your red flap, and its contents!


----------



## LuxBagLVr

love_potion_9 said:


> I have to say, I've only been using this bag for two weeks but I LOVE the size, it fits all my essentials, doesn't get unmanageable, looks great on my 5'2 skinny frame, and prevents me from carrying too much stuff...Currently holding:
> 
> - LV multicolor cles in black for my keys (just got this! I love it!)
> - Chanel cardholder in blue patent from the Spring 2012 collection, I keep cash in it too
> - Lulu Guiness cosmetic bag containing: Chanel lipgloss Plaisir, Giorgio Armani lipstick, ysl touche eclat, Chanel compact powder, lipliner, eye pencil, eye drops, nurofen, some gum and I also keep my iphone earbuds in it..Gotta have my makeup)
> - Loyalty and business cards in the pockets
> - flat packet of kleenex tissues
> - iPhone
> - receipts in the flap
> 
> voila  I've found that everything fits a lot better and is more accessible if I keep it in little pouches like I see everybody here does..the makeup for example, it kept accumulating at the bottom which made it all a mess, and was also hard to find..but since it's been in the makeup bag, it all fits great.



Such a gorgeous bag! And that patent cardholder is TDF!!


----------



## belleinthewoods

Love this!


----------



## Chloe_c

In my ML pearly beige today






Chanel coin purse (useful for cards and loose notes and a good size for ML)
Blusher
Lipgloss and lip liner
Facial blotter
Mobile phone
Tissue pack


----------



## belleinthewoods

the pearly beige color is gorgeous!


----------



## Chloe_c

belleinthewoods said:


> the pearly beige color is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## jdmf

Chloe_c said:


> In my ML pearly beige today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel coin purse (useful for cards and loose notes and a good size for ML)
> Blusher
> Lipgloss and lip liner
> Facial blotter
> Mobile phone
> Tissue pack


Chloe_c, love the colour of your bag!


----------



## Chloe_c

jdmf said:


> Chloe_c, love the colour of your bag!



Thank you, jdmf!


----------



## Karianne

My Chanel GST


----------



## ChanelMiMi

Angelheart said:


> Inside my medium Timeless flap bag with silver hardware :
> 
> _ My vuitton wallet "Rossmore" in vernis rouge fauviste
> _ My vuitton checkbook
> _ My vuitton key pouch in vernis amarante
> _ My blackberry
> _ My lipgloss, compact mirror and eyeliner


I love how you organize your ML classic ^^
Very functional !!


----------



## lvraych

LuxBagLVr said:


> What's in my Beige Clair w GHW GST today...(from left to right, top to bottom
> 
> -Apple iPad 2
> -Dior Miss Dior Cherie Eau de Toilette
> -Car Keys
> -Chanel 5185 Sunnies in Black/Silver
> -Chanel 3170-B Prescription Glasses
> -Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Agenda/Wallet
> -Chanel Allure Extrait De Gloss in Shade 57,Insolence
> -Dior Addict 2 Travel-Size Body Lotion
> -Chanel Mirroir Double Facettes
> -Michael Kors Metallic Logo Wristlet


Hi.. How much did you bought your medallion tote bag? M planning to have one. Thanks.


----------



## LuxBagLVr

lvraych said:


> Hi.. How much did you bought your medallion tote bag? M planning to have one. Thanks.



The Medallion Tote is currently priced at $2700 i believe.


----------



## ChanelMiMi

Inside my Chanel Mini 7"
- Prada card holder
- Very tiny pen
- Car key
- Lipstick
- iPhone (not in the pix as I used it for this snapshot)
- Hand-made wallet from envelope (the white one below the lipstick)


----------



## LadyEnoki

I took my black jumbo for the first time to work  im paranoid about overstuffing so I have a mini umbrella, a wallet/clutch (the beige thing) and another thin wallet in there. Also an oil blotting pack and my pills. iPhone used for photo


----------



## macaroonchica93

Karianne said:


> My Chanel GST
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813801



Very pretty.


----------



## macaroonchica93

ChanelMiMi said:


> View attachment 1824154
> 
> 
> Inside my Chanel Mini 7"
> - Prada card holder
> - Very tiny pen
> - Car key
> - Lipstick
> - iPhone (not in the pix as I used it for this snapshot)
> - Hand-made wallet from envelope (the white one below the lipstick)



Love your mini


----------



## Sofis2011

ChanelMiMi said:


> View attachment 1824154
> 
> 
> Inside my Chanel Mini 7"
> - Prada card holder
> - Very tiny pen
> - Car key
> - Lipstick
> - iPhone (not in the pix as I used it for this snapshot)
> - Hand-made wallet from envelope (the white one below the lipstick)



Neat & minimalistic ...


----------



## venusmoon70




----------



## aislinn

Angelheart said:


> Inside my medium Timeless flap bag with silver hardware :
> 
> _ My vuitton wallet "Rossmore" in vernis rouge fauviste
> _ My vuitton checkbook
> _ My vuitton key pouch in vernis amarante
> _ My blackberry
> _ My lipgloss, compact mirror and eyeliner



The vernis accessories look perfect with this bag!

I love everyone else's too


----------



## curatedcloset

My usual going out essentials:
- Chanel Cardholder (Purchased last month for $300)
- Gucci keyholder
- Sephora Lip Attitude Glamour lipstick in G17
- Iphone 4s











Thanks for letting me share!
mycuratedcloset.blogspot.com


----------



## curatedcloset

Canneiv said:


> In my m/l classic flap:
> LV French wallet
> Bally key pouch
> Kiehl's lip balm
> Lancôme lipstick
> Tissue
> iPhone
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802839
> 
> 
> I love the size and the caviar leather. It fits all the basic stuff I need during the day and night.


that red is to die for!


----------



## danadoo

Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes... 










I can't believe all this crap was in there. 









I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


----------



## *schmoo*

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..



 THAT DOESN'T EVEN SEEM POSSIBLE!!!  Like a magic trick.  I think it's great!


----------



## LadyEnoki

danadoo said:
			
		

> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..



Omg haha that is awesome!


----------



## skandia

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


----------



## KandyKane

danadoo said:
			
		

> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..



There should be a thread on what's *really* in your Chanel handbag. My daily tote is similar to your Jumbo with random receipts smooshed at the bottom, empty protein bar wrappers, coffee cards etc etc.


----------



## danadoo

KandyKane said:


> There should be a thread on what's *really* in your Chanel handbag. My daily tote is similar to your Jumbo with random receipts smooshed at the bottom, empty protein bar wrappers, coffee cards etc etc.


 

Thank you. I'm glad i'm not the only one... i was starting to feel terrible (not that i would actually start organizing my bag or anyting).


----------



## LadyEnoki

KandyKane said:
			
		

> There should be a thread on what's *really* in your Chanel handbag. My daily tote is similar to your Jumbo with random receipts smooshed at the bottom, empty protein bar wrappers, coffee cards etc etc.



I have that problem with receipts and random candy in my bags. Since I started buying designer I think this habit has since been kicked though lol no more random food wrappers or items. Receipts I try to fish out every night. Then those pile up on my desk until I file them away for taxes


----------



## perfidea

Hi, I am fairly new to the forum and am ashamed to say I have only posted  two authentication requests  since joining. I think it is because everyone seems so knowledgeable about their brands and bags, I am a little nervous to get involved. I am getting a great education with all the reading. However, Danadoo's post about her bag contents actually made me laugh out loud, I think it is amazing, I had to post a thank you to Danadoo.


----------



## Silviawho

Lol, that's happens all the time when I use to carry big purse, I even find receipt in my bag from two years ago... Since I carry small bags my shoulders are much lighter and less junk now


danadoo said:


> Thank you. I'm glad i'm not the only one... i was starting to feel terrible (not that i would actually start organizing my bag or anyting).


----------



## Myrkur

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


Lol.... wow !!


----------



## Myrkur

Karianne said:


> My Chanel GST
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813801



Nice wallet


----------



## Myrkur

Angelheart said:


> Inside my medium Timeless flap bag with silver hardware :
> 
> _ My vuitton wallet "Rossmore" in vernis rouge fauviste
> _ My vuitton checkbook
> _ My vuitton key pouch in vernis amarante
> _ My blackberry
> _ My lipgloss, compact mirror and eyeliner



Beautifully organized


----------



## mcb100

curatedcloset said:


> that red is to die for!



Actually your bag photos were really helpful.   I'm considering getting a jumbo, and it's nice to know that they can hold all of that.


----------



## chloe speaks

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


 
 I'm with whoever said, what about a thread that shows what REALLY is in our bag! i don't believe that the majority of the neatly displayed ones are EXACTLY like how they are pictured, but we all do Family Photo Shoots where we "Get Dressed Up". I think the "whats in your bag" thread is just like that.

I think the bigger the bag, the more likely you fill it up with garbage. Forget about a tote. I also have a small kid so you get all kinds of stuff that you have to hold onto - random flowers, scraps and candy wrappers...actally, i don't have a Chanel yet; I only have Bals which are a bit bigger. To keep the inside of my bags clean, however, I bought a little waterproof pouch just to put garbage things in! It's a little handbag garbage container until I find a place to empty it out!


----------



## MagzC

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


Thank golly for your photo I can't believe how much your bag fits though! haha you're not a terrible Chanel owner! Although my bag is vintage and seen better days and all.. I was too worried to post mine up cos I'm using it as my everyday bag so yep diapers, baby rice crackers, bandaids, crayons and all  I can't believe how much your bag fits though!


----------



## LadyEnoki

MagzC said:
			
		

> Thank golly for your photo I can't believe how much your bag fits though! haha you're not a terrible Chanel owner! Although my bag is vintage and seen better days and all.. I was too worried to post mine up cos I'm using it as my everyday bag so yep diapers, baby rice crackers, bandaids, crayons and all  I can't believe how much your bag fits though!



Seriously. Look at the celebrities pics thread and how terrible they are with the bags especially the pic of Amanda Byrnes digging in hers. It's all wonky.


----------



## SJanelle77

What a fun thread! This is my Chanel Caviar Leather with Silver Medallion Tote. I usually carry a lot more than this but this bag is one of my smaller bags and my least favorite so I don't use it often. I have a matching Chanel wallet in lambskin but was running late for work today so I didn't have time to switch out my make-up bag or wallet. The largeer pink bag is a Liz Claireborn cosmetic bag and the pink & black wallet thingy is victoria secret which contains my makeup brushes & eyeliner then my Gucci check book wallet, bottle of Aleve, cell phone, keys and a cloth for wiping glass which I use for my cell and Ipad. Normally I carry my Ipad, electronic cigarettes, Ipod, lotion, hair brush, hair spray, camera and bottle of perfume but I overslept this morning so I just threw a few things in from my Prada Glace bag yesterday and had to do my makeup while driving . These pictures were taken at my desk at work.


----------



## MagzC

LadyEnoki said:


> Seriously. Look at the celebrities pics thread and how terrible they are with the bags especially the pic of Amanda Byrnes digging in hers. It's all wonky.


Hahaha thats true but unlike me whos just a mere mortal I can't really afford to throw around my bags  or shouldn't anyways


----------



## coco77

love_potion_9 said:


> I have to say, I've only been using this bag for two weeks but I LOVE the size, it fits all my essentials, doesn't get unmanageable, looks great on my 5'2 skinny frame, and prevents me from carrying too much stuff...Currently holding:
> 
> - LV multicolor cles in black for my keys (just got this! I love it!)
> - Chanel cardholder in blue patent from the Spring 2012 collection, I keep cash in it too
> - Lulu Guiness cosmetic bag containing: Chanel lipgloss Plaisir, Giorgio Armani lipstick, ysl touche eclat, Chanel compact powder, lipliner, eye pencil, eye drops, nurofen, some gum and I also keep my iphone earbuds in it..Gotta have my makeup)
> - Loyalty and business cards in the pockets
> - flat packet of kleenex tissues
> - iPhone
> - receipts in the flap
> 
> voila  I've found that everything fits a lot better and is more accessible if I keep it in little pouches like I see everybody here does..the makeup for example, it kept accumulating at the bottom which made it all a mess, and was also hard to find..but since it's been in the makeup bag, it all fits great.


love your bag!! which size of reissue is this one?is it in caviar leather?


----------



## muchiko19

danadoo said:
			
		

> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..



Is that red circular thing a measuring tape?

Lol at the q tips!

Love it though


----------



## danadoo

muchiko19 said:


> Is that red circular thing a measuring tape?
> 
> Lol at the q tips!
> 
> Love it though


Yes that red circular thing is a measuring tape 

We recently moved and its just easier to carry it for shopping.


----------



## love_potion_9

coco77 said:


> love your bag!! which size of reissue is this one?is it in caviar leather?



Thank you! It's a 226 in washed caviar...I like it because it's casual and very wearable, I wanted the aged calfskin initially but it was SO matte, it really put me off. I feel like this one has more "life"


----------



## sg_bee

Bored at work. Took pic of what's in my beloved Chain-me tote today.


----------



## elibaby

Chanel Maxi:

Kit with make-up and toiletries
iPad
2 iPhones (with card case)
Charger
Earphones
Baby powder
Notebook
Pens
Bulgari glasses
Braun Buffel purse/wallet
Daily mail
Umbrella

And in spite of all those things I still have lots of space in my bag!


----------



## blackquilt

sg_bee said:


> Bored at work. Took pic of what's in my beloved Chain-me tote today.


 

I've been eyeing the miu miu matelasse for such a long time now, can you tell if they are quite durable. do they scratch easily... quality good?  Yours are lovely.
Thanks


----------



## Hikitten

sg_bee said:


> Bored at work. Took pic of what's in my beloved Chain-me tote today.



Curious...what's in the tiny Chanel bag?


----------



## Cocoatticus

Love seeing what is in everyone's handbags !


----------



## bluekit

I love your Miu Mius. 


sg_bee said:


> Bored at work. Took pic of what's in my beloved Chain-me tote today.


----------



## hoorayforhelen

this is my go-to thread when i'm bored haha


----------



## Anjool

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


Hahaha, im laughing because this is the most HONEST whats in my bag pictures. so thankyou! Im sorta over seeing all the neat interiors with everything perfectly sorted in slgs... I mean they are nice but cmon.....


----------



## cecilia_84qq

sg_bee said:


> Bored at work. Took pic of what's in my beloved Chain-me tote today.


hello kitty with chanel, cute))


----------



## sg_bee

blackquilt said:


> I've been eyeing the miu miu matelasse for such a long time now, can you tell if they are quite durable. do they scratch easily... quality good? Yours are lovely.
> Thanks


They are surprisingly good! I didn't baby them, but after more than 1 year, they are still looking good, the corners are not peeling but did show some signs of use. But only visible if inspect closely. I am on Chanel craze now but still cannot bear to change them.


----------



## sg_bee

bluekit said:


> I love your Miu Mius.


 
hehe i love your C collection better!


----------



## sg_bee

Hikitten said:
			
		

> Curious...what's in the tiny Chanel bag?



Hehe they are from the new launch!


----------



## MissChiara

Hello!
This is my really first post in this forum,I looove it!

I hope I'm doing this well...

So,here is what's inside my Chanel soft on a chain hobo bag!


----------



## MissChiara

Ops...pictures!

Here is my bag!




And,inside...






Chanel black quilted wallet
Chanel black quilted card holder
Chanel sunglasses and case
Chanel violet caviar cigarettes case
Tempo
Tic tac
Home keys
Clinique chubby stick
My dog poo bags(!)
Chanel black satin cosmetic case


----------



## MissChiara

Sorry,this last...

I hope I'll do this  next time...

Inside my cosmetic case






Cotoneve wipes

Chanel miroire double facettes

Dior lip glow

Dior creme de rose


That's all!!!


----------



## MissChiara

I love all the content of yours beautiful bags!


----------



## MissChiara

sg_bee said:


> Bored at work. Took pic of what's in my beloved Chain-me tote today.


I love your bag!


----------



## jkchanel

ChanelMiMi said:


> View attachment 1824154
> 
> 
> Inside my Chanel Mini 7"
> - Prada card holder
> - Very tiny pen
> - Car key
> - Lipstick
> - iPhone (not in the pix as I used it for this snapshot)
> - Hand-made wallet from envelope (the white one below the lipstick)



I love this photo - classic glamour!


----------



## bluekit

Welcome to tpf!! I love your bag and your cc contents, especially the purple caviar ciggy case and the cosmetic pouch!


MissChiara said:


> Ops...pictures!
> 
> Here is my bag!
> 
> View attachment 1848512
> 
> 
> And,inside...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848513
> 
> 
> Chanel black quilted wallet
> Chanel black quilted card holder
> Chanel sunglasses and case
> Chanel violet caviar cigarettes case
> Tempo
> Tic tac
> Home keys
> Clinique chubby stick
> My dog poo bags(!)
> Chanel black satin cosmetic case


----------



## MissChiara

bluekit said:
			
		

> Welcome to tpf!! I love your bag and your cc contents, especially the purple caviar ciggy case and the cosmetic pouch!



Thanks!


----------



## LadyEnoki

Inside my jumbo today is

Chanel small wallet
LV cles with my keys
LV mini Pochette
Clinique chubby stick
Mini umbrella
iPhone


----------



## blackquilt

sg_bee said:


> They are surprisingly good! I didn't baby them, but after more than 1 year, they are still looking good, the corners are not peeling but did show some signs of use. But only visible if inspect closely. I am on Chanel craze now but still cannot bear to change them.



Thank you


----------



## MissChiara

Today,in my  Chanel satin jumbo flap bag!
















+ my iPhone:I used it to take pictures!


----------



## bregitta

MissChiara said:


> Today,in my Chanel satin jumbo flap bag!


 
Wow, the size is so deceiving!


----------



## MissChiara

bregitta said:
			
		

> Wow, the size is so deceiving!



This bag can really fit a lot!


----------



## Myrkur

sg_bee said:


> Hehe they are from the new launch!



Omg love that nail polish, can't wait till it comes out here


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MissChiara said:


> Sorry,this last...
> 
> I hope I'll do this  next time...
> 
> Inside my cosmetic case
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848516
> 
> 
> Cotoneve wipes
> 
> Chanel miroire double facettes
> 
> Dior lip glow
> 
> Dior creme de rose
> 
> 
> That's all!!!



Cute bag!


----------



## MissChiara

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Cute bag!



thanks!


----------



## designerdiva40

I don't carry too much in my Cerf Tote.

Bal wallet
Mulberry pouch
Bal Pencil
LV Cles & keys
Phone is missing from pic


----------



## peaceonearth

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..



LOVE IT!


----------



## MissChiara

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> I don't carry too much in my Cerf Tote.
> 
> Bal wallet
> Mulberry pouch
> Bal Pencil
> LV Cles & keys
> Phone is missing from pic



Beautiful bag!


----------



## lilyummyfamily

designerdiva40 said:


> I don't carry too much in my Cerf Tote.
> 
> Bal wallet
> Mulberry pouch
> Bal Pencil
> LV Cles & keys
> Phone is missing from pic


 
Love your bag and the charm


----------



## Boygirl2

Here's mine


----------



## dreababy

the daily  mumbo jumbo


----------



## Joyu

lipgloss1029 said:


> How much can you fit in a medium/large classic flap?
> 
> Contents:
> lipgloss
> mirror
> Ipod mini
> Paper fan (I am pregnant and am thus very hot (in all meanings of the word. )
> Tissue paper
> Keys
> Brolly
> Mobile phone
> YSL short wallet
> Pen
> Eyebrow pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag after being stuffed.


Wow, hard to believe you can fit so much.  The reason why I still haven't got the medium flap is that it doesn't hold much.  Is that because of this material?


----------



## ToriVega

Boygirl2 said:


> Here's mine



what bag is this? and whats the size and price? also the measurements? finding an evening clutch!


----------



## Boygirl2

ToriVega said:


> what bag is this? and whats the size and price? also the measurements? finding an evening clutch!


This is timeless CC flap, size is similar to the jumbo, price is SGD 3,510
This also comes in a smaller size


----------



## Joyu

dreababy said:


> the daily  mumbo jumbo


I like this bag.  I think it's called petit timeless tote (ptt) originally.  I like the size and functionalities.  I have a question.  Does it maintain the shape well?  Thanks.


----------



## i.am.mimi

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..



LOL, you are definitely utilizing your bag!!!


----------



## dreababy

yes it does!! i like the bag but not love. i much prefer my gst then this bag. i like my gst better because i can fit  much more in it! 





Joyu said:


> I like this bag.  I think it's called petit timeless tote (ptt) originally.  I like the size and functionalities.  I have a question.  Does it maintain the shape well?  Thanks.


----------



## Accesorize

lovelylady812 said:


> sans iphone (taking photo of course)
> neat freak at heart



It looks very classy


----------



## sparkleshine

lovelylady812 said:


> sans iphone (taking photo of course)
> neat freak at heart



Beautiful! What size is your classic flap, may I ask?


----------



## eggieggi

ririan said:


> View attachment 1697069
> 
> 
> What I have inside my Chanel today



what's the name of that bag? it's soo cute


----------



## ririan

eggieggi said:


> what's the name of that bag? it's soo cute



Thanks! this is the vintage messenger flap from the 90s


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovelylady812 said:


> sans iphone (taking photo of course)
> neat freak at heart



Nice! Where is your pink lip gloss from? I like it!


----------



## Joyu

dreababy said:


> yes it does!! i like the bag but not love. i much prefer my gst then this bag. i like my gst better because i can fit  much more in it!


Hi dreababy, thank you.  Good to know that it holds the shape well.  I used to see some pre-owned ones on the ebay with a bad or slouch shape.  
One question for you: does your PTT have two side pockets as the question posted by 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/ptt-owners-there-one-two-external-side-pockets-778935.html?  They are right between the zipped pocket and the exterior shell?  One on each side?  Thanks.


----------



## samanthatyy

The picture of items in my Reissue 227 which I carried to work today. 

Long Camellia Wallet
Rouge Allure Lipstick
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Parfum 7.5ML
Tempo tissue pack
Samantha Thavasa ID holder & key holder
Portable iPhone charger
Medicine container
(Timeless Classic card holder sometimes)


----------



## irene83

great use of space for the lipstick. I wonder why I haven't thought of that before! Thanks for sharing- 



samanthatyy said:


> The picture of items in my Reissue 227 which I carried to work today.
> 
> Long Camellia Wallet
> Rouge Allure Lipstick
> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Parfum 7.5ML
> Tempo tissue pack
> Samantha Thavasa ID holder & key holder
> Portable iPhone charger
> Medicine container
> (Timeless Classic card holder sometimes)


----------



## samanthatyy

irene83 said:


> great use of space for the lipstick. I wonder why I haven't thought of that before! Thanks for sharing-



hahah! i read the booklet in the box, it stated the use of that compartment is meant to be designed for storing ur lipstick.


----------



## Joyu

samanthatyy said:


> The picture of items in my Reissue 227 which I carried to work today.
> 
> Long Camellia Wallet
> Rouge Allure Lipstick
> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Parfum 7.5ML
> Tempo tissue pack
> Samantha Thavasa ID holder & key holder
> Portable iPhone charger
> Medicine container
> (Timeless Classic card holder sometimes)


Thank you, smanthatyy.  Your Camellia Wallet is so beautiful.  How do you like your 227 so far?  Maybe I should just keep mine


----------



## samanthatyy

Joyu said:


> Thank you, smanthatyy.  Your Camellia Wallet is so beautiful.  How do you like your 227 so far?  Maybe I should just keep mine


I'm liking it very much so far! it's versatile, carry it on single strap when you wearing high heels or just simply carry it on double straps. The bag is attention drawing as most ladies in SG carrying timeless classic.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sg_bee said:


> Hehe they are from the new launch!



I love the colors!


----------



## euniqueD

love_potion_9 said:
			
		

> I have to say, I've only been using this bag for two weeks but I LOVE the size, it fits all my essentials, doesn't get unmanageable, looks great on my 5'2 skinny frame, and prevents me from carrying too much stuff...Currently holding:
> 
> - LV multicolor cles in black for my keys (just got this! I love it!)
> - Chanel cardholder in blue patent from the Spring 2012 collection, I keep cash in it too
> - Lulu Guiness cosmetic bag containing: Chanel lipgloss Plaisir, Giorgio Armani lipstick, ysl touche eclat, Chanel compact powder, lipliner, eye pencil, eye drops, nurofen, some gum and I also keep my iphone earbuds in it..Gotta have my makeup)
> - Loyalty and business cards in the pockets
> - flat packet of kleenex tissues
> - iPhone
> - receipts in the flap
> 
> voila  I've found that everything fits a lot better and is more accessible if I keep it in little pouches like I see everybody here does..the makeup for example, it kept accumulating at the bottom which made it all a mess, and was also hard to find..but since it's been in the makeup bag, it all fits great.



Love it!


----------



## nicci404

Burgundy GST 

Chanel sunglasses
Chanel mirror
Chanel wallet
Comb
Keys
Bose headphones
Sara Happ Lip Slip
Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower 
*not pictured: iPhone


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone



What style is the wallet?


----------



## nicci404

Lavenderduckiez said:


> What style is the wallet?



classic lambskin long wallet


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nicci404 said:


> classic lambskin long wallet



Thanks!!


----------



## cecilia_84qq

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone



Love the GST color


----------



## YLH

What's in my Chanel m/l flap today.
- chanel wallet
- iPhone 
- LV keyholder

It doesn't fit more haha

(it's a picture from my instagram)


----------



## mcb100

I'm always amazed at you ladies who manage to carry only a few things in your handbags! I carry my whole life in mine with endless receipts, pens, papers, even maybe a small notebook, like everything inside!


----------



## bbcakes

I love your wallet! Been looking for this style, it's the one with the big open compartment and 3 card slots along the back. Do you mind sharing where it was purchased and the price! Thank you!

back





YLH said:


> What's in my Chanel m/l flap today.
> - chanel wallet
> - iPhone
> - LV keyholder
> 
> It doesn't fit more haha
> 
> (it's a picture from my instagram)


----------



## YLH

bbcakes said:
			
		

> I love your wallet! Been looking for this style, it's the one with the big open compartment and 3 card slots along the back. Do you mind sharing where it was purchased and the price! Thank you!
> 
> back



Yes, that's exactly my wallet! I purchased it 2/3years ago in a Chanel store in Amsterdam. I love that wallet!


----------



## YLH

bbcakes said:
			
		

> I love your wallet! Been looking for this style, it's the one with the big open compartment and 3 card slots along the back. Do you mind sharing where it was purchased and the price! Thank you!
> 
> back



Sorry i forgot to tell you, the price was &euro;380


----------



## Myrkur

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone


Love love love the burgundy GST!


----------



## AnmaMD

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone



I love your bag!  What a beautiful and classy shade of red!  Wish I could get one too!


----------



## milksway25

~Here are the contents of my 12A Dark Grey Reissue 227:
Chanel Sunnies in d black pouch it came with
Chanel Luminous Bronzing Powder
Chanel Lipgloss in Mica & CoCo Rouge Shine in Boy
Chanel Caviar Yen Wallet
CC Hand wipes
Listerine Breath Strips
My Iphone 5 w/c is in use @ d moment:giggles:

( all of these inside the Hello Kitty Fabric Pouch which i used to protect my 227 from spills & scratches )

Hello kitty Pillcase- (w/c has all my vit b12 & allergy meds for Kids & Me)
Kiehls Lip Balm Mango
Kiehls Creme de Corps Travel size Lotion
Hello Kitty Tissue Paper
Hello Kitty Pink Gel Pen
Pocket size Baby Cologne


----------



## milksway25

InSiDe ViEw as you can see i try to put all the other Lil' stuff inside the pouch so it wont spill or damage the leather


----------



## nicci404

AnmaMD said:


> I love your bag!  What a beautiful and classy shade of red!  Wish I could get one too!



Thank you!  It took me awhile to find this color and then wait for it but it was worth the wait. I more handbags came in this color instead of the standard black.

thanks ladies for the kind words


----------



## bluekit

your patent camellia wallet is just so beautiful!!! 


samanthatyy said:


> The picture of items in my Reissue 227 which I carried to work today.
> 
> Long Camellia Wallet
> Rouge Allure Lipstick
> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Parfum 7.5ML
> Tempo tissue pack
> Samantha Thavasa ID holder & key holder
> Portable iPhone charger
> Medicine container
> (Timeless Classic card holder sometimes)


----------



## bluekit

milksway25 said:


> ~Here are the contents of my 12A Dark Grey Reissue 227:
> Chanel Sunnies in d black pouch it came with
> Chanel Luminous Bronzing Powder
> Chanel Lipgloss in Mica & CoCo Rouge Shine in Boy
> Chanel Caviar Yen Wallet
> CC Hand wipes
> Listerine Breath Strips
> My Iphone 5 w/c is in use @ d moment:giggles:
> 
> ( all of these inside the Hello Kitty Fabric Pouch which i used to protect my 227 from spills & scratches )
> 
> Hello kitty Pillcase- (w/c has all my vit b12 & allergy meds for Kids & Me)
> Kiehls Lip Balm Mango
> Kiehls Creme de Corps Travel size Lotion
> Hello Kitty Tissue Paper
> Hello Kitty Pink Gel Pen
> Pocket size Baby Cologne




i love all of the HK items within your dark grey reissue!!! I do the same with my flaps as well...I have pouches inserted to protect the inside from scratches and stains.


----------



## milksway25

bluekit said:


> i love all of the HK items within your dark grey reissue!!! I do the same with my flaps as well...I have pouches inserted to protect the inside from scratches and stains.



~ thanks bluekit!you're 1 of my inspirations here when it comes to my new Love of Chanel i've been loving HK since i was a lil' girl now i passed it on my 4yo DD she always wants to go to a Sanrio store every time we are at d mall to buy all Hk stuff btw, do you use the back pocket on your purse? 1 day i tried to put my iphone there and it felt that it got loose a lil' bit. do u think it's safe to put stuff in it w/o stretching it?


----------



## bluekit

Thanks for your sweet words!!! 

I do use the back pocket of my flaps to house my phone or parking/valet ticket. It's just so handy and it saves me from reaching into my flap a gazillion times per day. The only flaps I don't use the back pockets are my satin calf reissue and my patent reissue. The back pockets seem a little tighter compared to my other flaps so I don't want to stretch them out. The aged calf seems more durable in that way. Enjoy wearing your beautiful bag!!


milksway25 said:


> ~ thanks bluekit!you're 1 of my inspirations here when it comes to my new Love of Chanel i've been loving HK since i was a lil' girl now i passed it on my 4yo DD she always wants to go to a Sanrio store every time we are at d mall to buy all Hk stuff btw, do you use the back pocket on your purse? 1 day i tried to put my iphone there and it felt that it got loose a lil' bit. do u think it's safe to put stuff in it w/o stretching it?


----------



## milksway25

bluekit said:


> Thanks for your sweet words!!!
> 
> I do use the back pocket of my flaps to house my phone or parking/valet ticket. It's just so handy and it saves me from reaching into my flap a gazillion times per day. The only flaps I don't use the back pockets are my satin calf reissue and my patent reissue. The back pockets seem a little tighter compared to my other flaps so I don't want to stretch them out. The aged calf seems more durable in that way. Enjoy wearing your beautiful bag!!



thanks for the tips. i guess i worry too much.


----------



## samanthatyy

bluekit said:


> your patent camellia wallet is just so beautiful!!!


Thanks Bluekit! I got this wallet from HK April last year 
I'm going HK again mid of this month, hopefully I can purchase a pair of flats in size 34 or 34 and half in HK.


----------



## BellevueLady

YLH said:


> What's in my Chanel m/l flap today.
> - chanel wallet
> - iPhone
> - LV keyholder
> 
> It doesn't fit more haha
> 
> (it's a picture from my instagram)


 
This bag has essentials.  It's very organized.


----------



## YLH

BellevueLady said:
			
		

> This bag has essentials.  It's very organized.



Thank you^^ i'm Scared to ruin the bag, that's why i carry less stuff than normally haha


----------



## BellevueLady

YLH said:


> Thank you^^ i'm Scared to ruin the bag, that's why i carry less stuff than normally haha


 
It's totally understandable.  I like seeing organized bags.


----------



## auth888

The bag im using to a wedding


----------



## roger1646

Have one just like this


----------



## euniqueD

auth888 said:
			
		

> The bag im using to a wedding



Pretty!


----------



## auth888

euniqueD said:


> Pretty!


thank you dear =)


----------



## auth888

roger1646 said:


> Have one just like this


what series is yours?


----------



## beautyisvain143

bobati said:


> I actually hadn't taken this bag out in a while till today and was wondering what had happened to the CD case of that Kristin Chenoweth CD I won at a gay bar.


Bobati I live your white GST how Lon have you had it?


----------



## CeeMoney

bluekit said:


> Inside my reissue flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents (L-R, Top-Bottom)
> 1) Chanel Camellia flower Billfold wallet in Purple
> 2) LV Vernis Ludlow in lavender
> 3) Hermes Ulysse PM in Iris
> 4) Chanel Coral Patent Card holder
> 5) Naraya Blue satin coin purse
> 6) Keys
> 7) Phone


Love your bag!!


----------



## Cellyne

auth888 said:


> View attachment 1933792
> 
> 
> The bag im using to a wedding


Very prett and cute mini flap


----------



## irene83

auth888 said:


> View attachment 1933792
> 
> 
> The bag im using to a wedding



non-chanel related, but love the red card case. I'm in love with the popping reds this season.


----------



## Cellyne

Hi everyone , I'm new to TPF community. This is what is inside my Chanel bag today 

Gucci wallet
Hello Kitty coin purse
Hello Kitty key chain
Goofy mini purse for hair accss. 
card strawberry girl
Sephora cosmetic bag = inside is my eyeliner, and all in the picture
my phone 
and book that i just start to read.


----------



## Bag2gal

wow- is that the petite shopping tote? you fit quite a bit into that.. since they dont sell it anymore (at least not in Canada) I'm really kicking myself for not getting it- especially in beige...


----------



## Bag2gal

auth888 said:


> View attachment 1933792
> 
> 
> The bag im using to a wedding


i love this bag!! is this the mini 2.55 ? im considering getting a small beige chanel but just dont want to spend too much on it.  Would you recommend this style?


----------



## auth888

Bag2gal said:
			
		

> i love this bag!! is this the mini 2.55 ? im considering getting a small beige chanel but just dont want to spend too much on it.  Would you recommend this style?



Hi this is not the 2.55. Its a vintage chanel Series 2. Im happy with it and it can fit a lot. I definitely recommend it


----------



## bgirl525

Cellyne said:


> Hi everyone , I'm new to TPF community. This is what is inside my Chanel bag today
> 
> Gucci wallet
> Hello Kitty coin purse
> Hello Kitty key chain
> Goofy mini purse for hair accss.
> card strawberry girl
> Sephora cosmetic bag = inside is my eyeliner, and all in the picture
> my phone
> and book that i just start to read.



Are you using a Chanel Medallion?


----------



## Cellyne

bgirl525 said:


> Are you using a Chanel Medallion?



Yes it's pink medallion caviar. I'm not good taking picture


----------



## bgyoshi

auth888 said:


> View attachment 1933792
> 
> 
> The bag im using to a wedding



definitely need tissues at a wedding! (for me anyway). pretty color!


----------



## Cellyne

bgirl525 said:


> Are you using a Chanel Medallion?



yes


----------



## bgirl525

Cellyne said:


> yes



I love the medallion!  I use my everyday...so sad they got discontinued b/c I was hoping to get a black one in the future.


----------



## Xcouturelubb

EMDOC said:


> Sorry, Ya'll. I don't know why my pictures were posted sideways. This is what's in my Chanel bag today.



How much does your chanel bag go for? I've been wanting an accordian. Would you go vintage or new?


----------



## Cellyne

bgirl525 said:


> I love the medallion!  I use my everyday...so sad they got discontinued b/c I was hoping to get a black one in the future.


Hi, Thank you , i love my medallion they have a lot of space . Are you in LA ? because my friend just bought GST 2 weeks ago and she said she still see the medallion in south coast. So if you can call them and ask.


----------



## Cellyne

bgirl525 said:


> I love the medallion!  I use my everyday...so sad they got discontinued b/c I was hoping to get a black one in the future.



Hi, Thank you , i love my medallion they have a lot of space . Are you in LA ? because my friend just bought GST 2 weeks ago and she said she still see the medallion in south coast. So if you can call them and ask.


----------



## DreamsofChanel

Hey Mick, what is the name of your Chanel bag in the picture? I love it!


----------



## DreamsofChanel

Tried to quote in that last post, but it hasn't worked... Maybe because I'm using mobile site!


----------



## chantilly_doux

All your stuffs in really good condition


----------



## luvlatte

My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!


----------



## Monpetitsecret

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!


ohhhh. I havent been using my m/l yet and don't even have the mini ipad, but thats good too know. LOL


----------



## farinibini

Ohhh i am so happy the iPad mini fits into the M/L! now I just gotta choose between caviar or lambskin but besides that I'm set !


----------



## farinibini

whoops, pressed "submit" twice


----------



## MissChiara

luvlatte said:
			
		

> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!



it's perfect in your bag!


----------



## bgyoshi

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!



now I have to buy a m/l flap AND an ipad mini! lol


----------



## Samantha S

I only carry my basic things in my jumbo


----------



## Samantha S

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!



wow, that's great! maybe i can consider getting the m/l too, iam eyeing the luxurious lambskin


----------



## MissChiara

I love all the content of your beautiful bags girls!

But I was thinking...is it possible that nobody smokes?!

  

...Of course,this is good for health!


----------



## johannamaria

Today I have my GHW Vintage Chanel single Flap Bag Jumbo size Black Lambskin with me (L30/H22)
Single strap
So in love with it holds everything I need for a work day
(btw normal size iPad)


----------



## Samantha S

johannamaria said:


> Today I have my GHW Vintage Chanel single Flap Bag Jumbo size Black Lambskin with me (L30/H22)
> Single strap
> So in love with it holds everything I need for a work day
> (btw normal size iPad)



Love your vintage flap, it still look classy where you score this beauty?


----------



## johannamaria

Samantha S said:


> Love your vintage flap, it still look classy where you score this beauty?



Thank you so much for liking it!!!
Got it by a friend of mine and authenticated by Chanel store...
We went there ....... and I saw a lot of beautiful bags there...
Proud of myself that I just focused myself on this one hahahahhahahaha......


----------



## johannamaria

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!



 Love that the Ipad mini fits the m/l Chanel...


----------



## Samantha S

johannamaria said:


> Thank you so much for liking it!!!
> Got it by a friend of mine and authenticated by Chanel store...
> We went there ....... and I saw a lot of beautiful bags there...
> Proud of myself that I just focused myself on this one hahahahhahahaha......



Your bag was a beauty. The black and ghw combo is very elegant.
Enjoy.


----------



## johannamaria

Samantha S said:


> Your bag was a beauty. The black and ghw combo is very elegant.
> Enjoy.


----------



## Samantha S

johannamaria said:


>


----------



## RKSP

My first Chanel is a classic flap in small. It can barely hold my wallet but I still love it


----------



## Ehkim911

xoAKIxo said:


> this is what I have stuffed in my baby cabas right now at work. sorry crappy pics from my phone.


Hi hi..
I can't help but asking what's the red little LV thingy ?? It's sooooo cute.. Is it a card holder??
Can u pls pls pretty pls post a picture of inside of it ?


----------



## MissChiara

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Today I have my GHW Vintage Chanel single Flap Bag Jumbo size Black Lambskin with me (L30/H22)
> Single strap
> So in love with it holds everything I need for a work day
> (btw normal size iPad)



Your vintage flap is really a beauty!!!


----------



## johannamaria

MissChiara said:


> Your vintage flap is really a beauty!!!


----------



## etilford

poptarts said:


> Cheated on H today and carried my Chanel Cobalt Jumbo. Its amazing how much you can stuff in this bag. Ive got a large shawl, a stuffed Karo, stuffed planner, wallet (unfortunately not stuffed with $$ ), phone, coin&card holder, and of course, my miracle pills.


Aleve


----------



## cmontoya1989

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!


I've been wanting to buy an ipad but concerned that the latest version or the second latest wouldn't fit in my jumbo flap.  Thanks for posting this picture, you've really helped me make my decision!

Love the Chanel!


----------



## samanthatyy

Items in my reissue 227 today 


You might have noticed that I'm using a cloth to as protective layer in the main compartment, just to in case any sharp items would scratch the inner leather, as I spotted there are already some dent or scratch marks on inner compartment leather


----------



## MissChiara

RKSP said:
			
		

> My first Chanel is a classic flap in small. It can barely hold my wallet but I still love it



Nice choice!


----------



## MissChiara

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> Items in my reissue 227 today
> 
> You might have noticed that I'm using a cloth to as protective layer in the main compartment, just to in case any sharp items would scratch the inner leather, as I spotted there are already some dent or scratch marks on inner compartment leather



Beautiful!

The cloth is a good idea!


----------



## samanthatyy

MissChiara said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> The cloth is a good idea!


Thank you!!! I don't want to hurt the baby so much, as it would make me so heartache seeing the leather get scratched


----------



## MissChiara

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! I don't want to hurt the baby so much, as it would make me so heartache seeing the leather get scratched



You got reason...she's really precious!


----------



## Ivyp

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Love that the Ipad mini fits the m/l Chanel...



Ha, didnt know the ipad mini can fit in the m/l flap. Will def give it a try tomorrow.... Wooohoooo


----------



## sangrmahlia

Went to a wedding earlier this evening with a black clutch. Couldn't find a way to photograph all the things inside the bag because it's so narrow... cellphone, ipod, BB pot rouge, lip balm, sample-size Diptyque edt, pastilles, sample-size body cream. I love samples for one reason: so I can carry many things in teensy bag!


----------



## krystl

Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!


----------



## MissChiara

krystl said:
			
		

> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!



They're so cute!!!


----------



## crazylvgirl

krystl said:
			
		

> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!



Omg way too cute!!! Lol


----------



## trikhey_03

krystl said:
			
		

> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!



Awwww how adorable!!! I bet they like it in there! Haha.


----------



## Baby_ann13

krystl said:


> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!



Aww I have two little Shih-Tzu too!! Yours are adorable!!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

samanthatyy said:


> Items in my reissue 227 today
> 
> 
> You might have noticed that I'm using a cloth to as protective layer in the main compartment, just to in case any sharp items would scratch the inner leather, as I spotted there are already some dent or scratch marks on inner compartment leather



great idea abt using felt cloth in the main compartment. I use a double layer of it on my inner flap so as to prevent the zipper from causing a dent 

All my bags with double flaps are protected this way


----------



## samanthatyy

LVbemerry said:


> great idea abt using felt cloth in the main compartment. I use a double layer of it on my inner flap so as to prevent the zipper from causing a dent
> 
> All my bags with double flaps is protected this way


Huh? Double layer of it on inner flap? Can you show pic of it? I couldn't imagine how it looks like. Will people notice the cloth you used when you were carrying the bag?


----------



## LVbemerry

samanthatyy said:


> Huh? Double layer of it on inner flap? Can you show pic of it? I couldn't imagine how it looks like. Will people notice the cloth you used when you were carrying the bag?



Like this..... When I open my bag, I open the 2 flaps tog, so the double layer of felt cloth is hardly seen. I will bleed if I see a dent on the inner flap made by the chains and zipper....


----------



## bagfashionista

Regular sized cerf tote:







don't particularly like the zipped bag that comes in a tote that will divide it into 3 separate compartments, so took that out and used my homemade organizer instead 






i feel like it fits less though, using it...harder to stuff a book inside (i typically will go everywhere with a book)


----------



## samanthatyy

LVbemerry said:
			
		

> Like this..... When I open my bag, I open the 2 flaps tog, so the double layer of felt cloth is hardly seen. I will bleed if I see a dent on the inner flap made by the chains and zipper....



But wouldn't it be very troublesome if the cloth keep falling off from the inner flap?? Lol. And I still think it will be quite obvious to see from the side that you are using a black cloth no?


----------



## LVbemerry

samanthatyy said:


> But wouldn't it be very troublesome if the cloth keep falling off from the inner flap?? Lol. And I still think it will be quite obvious to see from the side that you are using a black cloth no?




Cloth is tugged snugly inside the compartment.. hasnt fallen off in any of my bags yet  

Hahhah I dun mind pple seeing the felt cloth. I feel more secured knowing that there is zilch chance of the chains/zippers causing a dent to my inner flap 
I will freak out if I see a dent


----------



## shoe_a_holic

LVbemerry said:


> Cloth is tugged snugly inside the compartment.. hasnt fallen off in any of my bags yet
> 
> Hahhah I dun mind pple seeing the felt cloth. I feel more secured knowing that there is zilch chance of the chains/zippers causing a dent to my inner flap
> I will freak out if I see a dent



And I thought I am the only one that's so over protective of my bags


----------



## samanthatyy

LVbemerry said:
			
		

> Cloth is tugged snugly inside the compartment.. hasnt fallen off in any of my bags yet
> 
> Hahhah I dun mind pple seeing the felt cloth. I feel more secured knowing that there is zilch chance of the chains/zippers causing a dent to my inner flap
> I will freak out if I see a dent



Ok, then I think I should try this method too!


----------



## fanmiu

Here is my contribution


----------



## Tina_Tina

krystl said:


> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!



Haha, they're so cute!!! I love the them.


----------



## taoping




----------



## SCI

krystl said:


> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!


Cute doggie


----------



## SCI

danadoo said:


> Looking at everyone's contents and how organized their bags are. I'm a train wreck. I'm carring my jumbo... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all this crap was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible CHANEL owner... i know..


Holy... A jumbo can fits all these!!??


----------



## SCI

MissChiara said:


> Ops...pictures!
> 
> Here is my bag!
> 
> View attachment 1848512
> 
> 
> And,inside...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848513
> 
> 
> Chanel black quilted wallet
> Chanel black quilted card holder
> Chanel sunglasses and case
> Chanel violet caviar cigarettes case
> Tempo
> Tic tac
> Home keys
> Clinique chubby stick
> My dog poo bags(!)
> Chanel black satin cosmetic case


I like ur Chanel cigarette case... I have a LV monogram cigarette from years ago too


----------



## SCI

I am recently using my Business Flap right now... is big and light...
Chanel Wallet
LV black muit card case
LV cigarette case
LV keys holder
Chanel sunglasses with soft pouch
bag of candy
Ipad 2
Iphone (which is not in the pic)

Inside the zipper pockets
Chanel Compace,eos,pen,USB,headphone,hellokitty case for gum


----------



## Mslizzy

MissChiara said:


> Ops...pictures!
> 
> Here is my bag!
> 
> View attachment 1848512
> 
> 
> And,inside...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848513
> 
> 
> Chanel black quilted wallet
> Chanel black quilted card holder
> Chanel sunglasses and case
> Chanel violet caviar cigarettes case
> Tempo
> Tic tac
> Home keys
> Clinique chubby stick
> My dog poo bags(!)
> Chanel black satin cosmetic case



Can you plz tell me what season your bag is from and the price if you don't mine.  I love it.


----------



## theYoungandChic

SCI ~ that pink ipad cover is so cute!   how did u put the bear face on it? is it a sticker? :?:


----------



## SCI

theYoungandChic said:


> SCI ~ that pink ipad cover is so cute!   how did u put the bear face on it? is it a sticker? :?:


Lol... No I got the case from Asia mall in Toronto... eBay sell it too... Just type Rilakkuma iPad case...


----------



## theYoungandChic

oh thanks! i will try to find one! i haven't gotten a cover for my new ipad yet.


----------



## bluekit

hahaha I love this!!!


krystl said:


> Used the Chanel paper bag to carry my load of clothes to the dry cleaners and decided to fit my furkids inside the bag after that!


----------



## bluekit

LVbemerry, I am glad you do this too!! That's how I prevent my inner flap from being dented as well!!


LVbemerry said:


> Like this..... When I open my bag, I open the 2 flaps tog, so the double layer of felt cloth is hardly seen. I will bleed if I see a dent on the inner flap made by the chains and zipper....


----------



## gtoreb

My Lady Pearly Bag... this bag is huge (in terms of space/compartments) inside, however this bag is narrowrer than a Jumbo flap


----------



## MissChiara

SCI said:
			
		

> I like ur Chanel cigarette case... I have a LV monogram cigarette from years ago too



Thanks!
It's very useful,with it tobacco didn't go anywhere in the bag!


----------



## MissChiara

SCI said:
			
		

> I am recently using my Business Flap right now... is big and light...
> Chanel Wallet
> LV black muit card case
> LV cigarette case
> LV keys holder
> Chanel sunglasses with soft pouch
> bag of candy
> Ipad 2
> Iphone (which is not in the pic)
> 
> Inside the zipper pockets
> Chanel Compace,eos,pen,USB,headphone,hellokitty case for gum



Love your wallet so much!


----------



## MissChiara

Mslizzy said:
			
		

> Can you plz tell me what season your bag is from and the price if you don't mine.  I love it.



Of course,no problems!
If I well remember,I bought it in 2008,maybe 2007(?!)for about &euro; 1.900.


----------



## SCI

MissChiara said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> It's very useful,with it tobacco didn't go anywhere in the bag!



Lol... Guess not many ppl smoke here...


----------



## MissChiara

SCI said:
			
		

> Lol... Guess not many ppl smoke here...



Smoking is not a good thing...but we showed  cig cases to be honest,they're really in our bags!


----------



## iShoppaholic

I am in love with this thread. I have never seen such organized bags, lot of inspiration LOL!  Cleaning mine right away


----------



## samanthatyy

Items in my Green WOC today.

Eclipse mints
Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick
iPhone 4S
iPhone 5
5 cards in card slots
Some coins and notes in zip compartment
2 pantyliners & 1 sanitary pad in zip compartment in the flap


----------



## butterfli312

samanthatyy said:


> Items in my Green WOC today.
> 
> Eclipse mints
> Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick
> iPhone 4S
> iPhone 5
> 5 cards in card slots
> Some coins and notes in zip compartment
> 2 pantyliners & 1 sanitary pad in zip compartment in the flap



The color of this WOC is gorgeous...anyone know which stores have or had the Jumbo?


----------



## samanthatyy

butterfli312 said:


> The color of this WOC is gorgeous...anyone know which stores have or had the Jumbo?


Hi babe, maybe you can contact this SA from NM? HTH 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmccoy45/8183189283/in/photostream


----------



## theYoungandChic

samanthatyy said:


> Items in my Green WOC today.
> 
> Eclipse mints
> Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick
> iPhone 4S
> iPhone 5
> 5 cards in card slots
> Some coins and notes in zip compartment
> 2 pantyliners & 1 sanitary pad in zip compartment in the flap


beautiful color! u use both iphones? what a busy girl.


----------



## butterfli312

samanthatyy said:


> Hi babe, maybe you can contact this SA from NM? HTH
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmccoy45/8183189283/in/photostream



Thank you! I will!


----------



## samanthatyy

theYoungandChic said:


> beautiful color! u use both iphones? what a busy girl.


I just bought a new iPhone 5 and going to give my iPhone 4S away to my dad next month. So I'm using both at this moment, the battery is depleting freaking fast, so it's good to have 2 iPhone for a long day.  



butterfli312 said:


> Thank you! I will!


Anytime!! Good luck to you!


----------



## nad11

Hello lovely ladies.. I've been passive here far too long.. Finally making my first pic contribution here tdy..  

Here's whats in my navy blue 227, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## danadoo

nad11 said:


> Hello lovely ladies.. I've been passive here far too long.. Finally making my first pic contribution here tdy..
> 
> Here's whats in my navy blue 227, thanks for letting me share!




Love it!!! It's lIkea Chanel's version of Russian nesting dolls !


----------



## DizzyFairy

.


----------



## nad11

Danadoo: Thnx! Lol! Nw dat u mentioned it, it does look kinda like it!


----------



## ashin121

nad11 said:
			
		

> Hello lovely ladies.. I've been passive here far too long.. Finally making my first pic contribution here tdy..
> 
> Here's whats in my navy blue 227, thanks for letting me share!






			
				danadoo said:
			
		

> Love it!!! It's lIkea Chanel's version of Russian nesting dolls !



Lol I agree! Love your photos ! Iam looking for slg now too.  DAnadoo , love your comment!


----------



## designerloves

Does the regular iPad fit in a jumbo?


----------



## macaroonchica93

designerloves said:
			
		

> Does the regular iPad fit in a jumbo?



Barely, it puts pressure on the double c clasp
iPad mini will definitely fit perfect


----------



## RyukkuX

designerloves said:
			
		

> Does the regular iPad fit in a jumbo?



I have a single flap and ipad2 and it fits but just barely and it's really heavy. I've since upgraded to the iPad mini.


----------



## Penelope1988

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> Items in my Green WOC today.
> 
> Eclipse mints
> Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick
> iPhone 4S
> iPhone 5
> 5 cards in card slots
> Some coins and notes in zip compartment
> 2 pantyliners & 1 sanitary pad in zip compartment in the flap



Hello honey!!!
I'm your Instagram friend ahahahah &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## samanthatyy

Penelope1988 said:
			
		

> Hello honey!!!
> I'm your Instagram friend ahahahah dde04dde04dde04



Yup! I spotted your eye-catching avatar picture on your Instagram too!!


----------



## samanthatyy

Items in my 13C Red M/L flap today! 

Kate Spade keys & cards holder (with some notes & coins in it too)
Eclipse mints
Apple Earpods
Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick 
iPhone 5 (not captured)

PS: the lipstick is not quite fully loaded into the lipstick compartment as it is quite tight & didn't want to push it all in afraid that I would damage the leather inside.


----------



## Ivyp

In my bag today:

Iphone 5 (not shown in pic because i use it to take picture)
Gucci card case
Chanel checkbook wallet (red, caviar leather)
Car keys (one for my car and one for my husband's car, i always carry both keys because we drive each other's car often)
Mints
Chanel Allure lipstick (light pink)
YSL lipstick (hot pink - in case i need to add a lil more make up to go out after with friends after work...  )
YSL powder
iPad mini
Stylus for iPad
Visine eye drops
Miu Miu cat eye sun glasses
D&G reading glasses


----------



## Branda

Here's what I've in my jumbo,

Tissue
Prada card holder - for miscellaneous cards
Prada single card holder - for transport cards
Prada key holder
Prada wallet
Chanel rouge coco lipstick
YSL touché éclat
Burt's bees lip balm 
Cadbury caramello


----------



## sensique

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone


Wow love the color!!so unique :smile


----------



## sensique

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I haven't posted in forever. Chanel Naked flap - gold trim


I adore your naked flap! Its so uncommon *drooling*


----------



## Myrkur

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!



Omg makes me want to get an iPad mini just so it can fit my m/l flap


----------



## theYoungandChic

nad11 said:


> Hello lovely ladies.. I've been passive here far too long.. Finally making my first pic contribution here tdy..
> 
> Here's whats in my navy blue 227, thanks for letting me share!


i love all the lambskins! so cute that they all match!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Branda said:


> Here's what I've in my jumbo,
> 
> Tissue
> Prada card holder - for miscellaneous cards
> Prada single card holder - for transport cards
> Prada key holder
> Prada wallet
> Chanel rouge coco lipstick
> YSL touché éclat
> Burt's bees lip balm
> Cadbury caramello


i love how all the pradas live in ur chanel!


----------



## sensique

Love this thread.Heres my Small contribiution 

In my camelia flap

Carkeys
Chanel lipgloss silex
I-phone
Chanel no 5 mini bottle parfum
Creditcard
Passport (since I lost my id)

She doesnt fit all the stuff i would like her to but I like her regardless


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel camellia yen wallet
Chanel 5171 sunglasses 
Lv zippy coin purse and cles
Bose headphones 
Loccitane handcream
Chanel rouge coco in boy 
Ysl touché éclat


----------



## theYoungandChic

glamourdoll. said:


> Chanel camellia yen wallet
> Chanel 5171 sunglasses
> Lv zippy coin purse and cles
> Bose headphones
> Loccitane handcream
> Chanel rouge coco in boy
> Ysl touché éclat
> View attachment 2009917


i love Loccitane hand creams also! they r totally moisturizing!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sensique said:


> I adore your naked flap! Its so uncommon *drooling*



Thank you


----------



## dcheang

Today in my jumbo I'm carrying my Chanel wallet, iPhone, iPad, keys, and two banana muffins. Hehe


----------



## queenofchic

LVbemerry said:


> Like this..... When I open my bag, I open the 2 flaps tog, so the double layer of felt cloth is hardly seen. I will bleed if I see a dent on the inner flap made by the chains and zipper....



^ Thanks so much for the suggestion!  I noticed a tiny dent on the inner flap of my 226 & had to massage it out (almost all out, but not quite).  It drives me crazy when I see it.  I'm going to try to use your method & see how it works for me.  If it falls out, that'll drive me crazy too.  lol


----------



## Hjartat

dcheang said:


> Today in my jumbo I'm carrying my Chanel wallet, iPhone, iPad, keys, and two banana muffins. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2027818



Beautiful! And the banana muffins look yummy


----------



## Myrkur

My lavender m/l flap - VS iPhone case (had to take my iPhone out to take the photo) - iPod - LV agenda (+ space for cards, so it's also my wallet) - VS passport cover


----------



## cloudcollector

Myrkur said:


> My lavender m/l flap - VS iPhone case (had to take my iPhone out to take the photo) - iPod - LV agenda (+ space for cards, so it's also my wallet) - VS passport cover


Oh, love your lavender m/l,   Do you use it as a everyday bag? I'm worried the tender color would go stained... It would be heartbreaking to see it stained !


----------



## whoozzie

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone


when did u purchase the burgundy GST? its gorgeous!


----------



## LVbemerry

queenofchic said:


> ^ Thanks so much for the suggestion!  I noticed a tiny dent on the inner flap of my 226 & had to massage it out (almost all out, but not quite).  It drives me crazy when I see it.  I'm going to try to use your method & see how it works for me.  If it falls out, that'll drive me crazy too.  lol



you're most welcome Queenofchic 

I rem the bag coming with a layer of felt cloth, but the zipper and chain still made a teeny weeny dent. To cut my 'losses', I decided to go for 2 layers just in case  For 2 of my bags,  I did cut out 2 'rectangles' on the top left & top right of the cloth, then slotted the part which were sticking out into the 'depression' (when you open the outer flap) and push the felt cloth right it. Sorry, hope I didnt confuse you with my description


----------



## lshcat

Inside my M/L flap... before sending it off to Chanel for new hardware. 

CC key holder
LV Taiga Glacier wallet/checkbook
Tom Ford sunnies
Compact, 2 lipsticks
Phone
Hand Cream
Tic Tacs
Wet Wipes (I have kids. Lol.)


----------



## trikhey_03

lshcat said:
			
		

> Inside my M/L flap... before sending it off to Chanel for new hardware.
> 
> CC key holder
> LV Taiga Glacier wallet/checkbook
> Tom Ford sunnies
> Compact, 2 lipsticks
> Phone
> Hand Cream
> Tic Tacs
> Wet Wipes (I have kids. Lol.)



Lovely! Btw what do you mean changing the hardware? Like gold to silver?


----------



## lshcat

trikhey_03 said:


> Lovely! Btw what do you mean changing the hardware? Like gold to silver?



Thank you! No just replacing hardware... the gold has worn down quite a bit over time (10 year old flap). I know there is the occasional "buzz" about changing from silver to gold and vice versa... does Chanel openly offer this now? I wouldn't mind silver!!  I already have a black camera bag with ghw. But then again even if I were allowed to do it I'd probably worry about losing the oh-so-classic black caviar/gold hw flap combo... hmmmmm.


----------



## dcheang

Hjartat said:


> Beautiful! And the banana muffins look yummy



Thanks


----------



## trikhey_03

lshcat said:
			
		

> Thank you! No just replacing hardware... the gold has worn down quite a bit over time (10 year old flap). I know there is the occasional "buzz" about changing from silver to gold and vice versa... does Chanel openly offer this now? I wouldn't mind silver!!  I already have a black camera bag with ghw. But then again even if I were allowed to do it I'd probably worry about losing the oh-so-classic black caviar/gold hw flap combo... hmmmmm.



I see! Thanks for the info.  And yes, there was a thread on changing hardware. I thought you were about to do that and just wanted to ask you to share your experience lol.


----------



## *schmoo*

dcheang said:


> Today in my jumbo I'm carrying my Chanel wallet, iPhone, iPad, keys, and two banana muffins. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2027818



I never thought I could stick an iPad in my jumbo.  I love this thread!


----------



## vgirlygirl

efrias1394 said:


> Here's pics of what's inside my new bag!


Thanks for sharing!! I was wondering what the LV cosmetics pouch is that? I can't find that shape on their website.....do you know the name? Thanks!!


----------



## Love4H

*schmoo* said:


> I never thought I could stick an iPad in my jumbo.  I love this thread!



I think that's an iPad mini. 

Regular ipad doesn't fit into a jumbo, only maxi. iPad mini can fit into ml too  Love iPad mini for this


----------



## dcheang

Love4H said:


> I think that's an iPad mini.
> 
> Regular ipad doesn't fit into a jumbo, only maxi. iPad mini can fit into ml too  Love iPad mini for this



I fit my iPad into my Jumbo but I have a single flap


----------



## *schmoo*

Love4H said:


> I think that's an iPad mini.
> 
> Regular ipad doesn't fit into a jumbo, only maxi. iPad mini can fit into ml too  Love iPad mini for this



thx for the clarification (that makes more sense lol)


----------



## bradcrowne

That's what I thought lol! You gotta have a color for every mood!


----------



## *schmoo*

dcheang said:


> I fit my iPad into my Jumbo but I have a single flap



Ah, ok.  Mine is double, but I actually prefer single - more user friendly.


----------



## Krnnana

Love4H said:


> I think that's an iPad mini.
> 
> Regular ipad doesn't fit into a jumbo, only maxi. iPad mini can fit into ml too  Love iPad mini for this



So only mini ipads fit jumbo/2.55 227 i believe 227 is the jumbo size?


----------



## sorbetmotorbag

I am a fan of this thread, here is my contribution:
Chanel light beige PST
chanel wallet
IPad mini, iphone, keys, lotion, cosmetics bag


----------



## Love4H

Krnnana said:


> So only mini ipads fit jumbo/2.55 227 i believe 227 is the jumbo size?



Only Maxi flap (or 228 reissue) will fit regular iPad. 

Old jumbo bags with single flap can kind of fit iPad regular but will get pressure on the lock and kind of get deformed a little... Not cool.

I used to carry only Maxi, cerf and GST to work and travel because of my iPad. Now with iPad mini I can use my reissues and jumbos more often too. And honestly 227 reissue is my favorite bag for day/night, and being able to fit iPad mini in it is very important to me.


----------



## YEANETT

sensique said:


> Love this thread.Heres my Small contribiution
> 
> In my camelia flap
> 
> Carkeys
> Chanel lipgloss silex
> I-phone
> Chanel no 5 mini bottle parfum
> Creditcard
> Passport (since I lost my id)
> 
> She doesnt fit all the stuff i would like her to but I like her regardless



We are iPhone case twins!!! I love yours!!! Mine is the red one but I think I will buy another one soon!!! Love everything you have congrats!


----------



## cmontoya1989

dcheang said:


> Today in my jumbo I'm carrying my Chanel wallet, iPhone, iPad, keys, and two banana muffins. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2027818


how comfortably does the ipad fit in the jumbo? I was going to buy an ipod last week and realized it may only fit well in a tote - i tend to take my jumbo to work often so i don't want it to NOT fit


----------



## dcheang

cmontoya1989 said:


> how comfortably does the ipad fit in the jumbo? I was going to buy an ipod last week and realized it may only fit well in a tote - i tend to take my jumbo to work often so i don't want it to NOT fit



The regular iPad fits in the single flap jumbo but not in the double flap.  Maybe try the iPad mini which fits more comfortably if you carry a lot.  Hope this helps.


----------



## nicci404

whoozzie said:


> when did u purchase the burgundy GST? its gorgeous!



thank you!  sorry for the delayed response, I bought this in July 2011.


----------



## Supermap08

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


Oops we have the same bag! Love it! Sorry I accidentally pressed on report section. I'm just a newbie!


----------



## Reem123

sorbetmotorbag said:


> I am a fan of this thread, here is my contribution:
> Chanel light beige PST
> chanel wallet
> IPad mini, iphone, keys, lotion, cosmetics bag


beautiful colour &#9829; but doesn't change and become darker ?


----------



## Reem123

dcheang said:


> Today in my jumbo I'm carrying my Chanel wallet, iPhone, iPad, keys, and two banana muffins. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2027818


I want thisss baaag !! Hopefully soon I'll get it


----------



## Reem123

gtoreb said:


> My Lady Pearly Bag... this bag is huge (in terms of space/compartments) inside, however this bag is narrowrer than a Jumbo flap


I love the material .. im planning to buy one but im hesitate between this and caviar :/


----------



## Reem123

u got it all gal xp


----------



## Reem123

taoping said:


>


love love love &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; amazing bag


----------



## sffoodie

luvlatte said:


> My iPad mini in my m/l Chanel flap. So happy that iPad mini can fit!


Does the iPad mini fit in either the front pocket or the pocket between the flaps? Thanks!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I know this is an older post but OMG the color of this GST is GORGEOUS!!!



nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone


----------



## MissChiara

Zombie Girl said:


> I know this is an older post but OMG the color of this GST is GORGEOUS!!!



I think the same!!!


----------



## ysl1905

cherrycheng said:


> how are you , please see our new bags . the leather and style very good , i like it .



Is this meant to be an ad or something?


----------



## DizzyFairy

Sounds like selling replicas...


----------



## Myrkur

sorbetmotorbag said:


> I am a fan of this thread, here is my contribution:
> Chanel light beige PST
> chanel wallet
> IPad mini, iphone, keys, lotion, cosmetics bag



Beautiful PST!


----------



## ExtraFrosting

YEANETT said:


> We are iPhone case twins!!! I love yours!!! Mine is the red one but I think I will buy another one soon!!! Love everything you have congrats!


I love the iphone case too!  Where did you guys get it?  I think someone asked the same question too but I didn't see an answer unless I missed it?


----------



## silkcargo

Dunhill wallet, cosmestic bag, cell phone, car key, and lip gloss.


----------



## macaroonchica93

silkcargo said:
			
		

> Dunhill wallet, cosmestic bag, cell phone, car key, and lip gloss.



Very nice color scheme you have going on
Very pretty too


----------



## silkcargo

macaroonchica93 said:


> Very nice color scheme you have going on
> Very pretty too



How funny, I didn't evn realize it myself, am I this good??


----------



## PURSEQEEN

My black jumbo flap in caviar, need to take pics


----------



## StargazerLily

silkcargo said:


> Dunhill wallet, cosmestic bag, cell phone, car key, and lip gloss.


Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous! Is that a Jumbo or a Maxi?


----------



## Melgrace

First post =) CNY day 1


----------



## tutushopper

Melgrace said:


> First post =) CNY day 1
> 
> View attachment 2058708



Happy CNY and your bag & wallet are lovely!


----------



## Melgrace

tutushopper said:


> Happy CNY and your bag & wallet are lovely!


Thanks =) 

That's about all I can stuff into my bag... the space is really limited...


----------



## MissChiara

Inside I have:

Chanel black caviar cosmetic bag
Chanel purple caviar cig case
Chanel Wallet
Chanel card holder
Chanel black satin pouch with cards and receipts inside
Gucci pouch with keys
Tissues
Gums
Honey sweets
Chanel lip balm
Belstaff black leather driving gloves
A Chanel dustbag with my black fur mittens inside

This bag is really really big,can hold much more!!!

In my cosmetic bag...











Hello kitty little pink comb
Purse hanger
Dior retractible lip brush
Dior creme de rose lip balm
Ysl and Dior lip liner
Clinique gloss
Clinique chubby stick
A sample of my favorite perfume by Guerlain
2 wipes
Hair clip and elastics

That's all!


----------



## sffoodie

Love4H said:


> I think that's an iPad mini.
> 
> Regular ipad doesn't fit into a jumbo, only maxi. iPad mini can fit into ml too  Love iPad mini for this


does the ipad mini fit in either the front flat pocket or the pocket between the flaps? on the medium/large? thanks


----------



## sffoodie

YLH said:


> What's in my Chanel m/l flap today.
> - chanel wallet
> - iPhone
> - LV keyholder
> 
> It doesn't fit more haha
> 
> (it's a picture from my instagram)


what size/name wallet is that? does it fit vertically inside the bag? i am thinking of getting a M/L but not sure which wallet will be most compact but still fit cash & change.


----------



## sffoodie

Ivyp said:


> Ha, didnt know the ipad mini can fit in the m/l flap. Will def give it a try tomorrow.... Wooohoooo


does the ipad mini fit in the pocket between the flaps? or in the front thin pocket? thanks!


----------



## luvlatte

sffoodie said:


> Does the iPad mini fit in either the front pocket or the pocket between the flaps? Thanks!




Sorry for the late reply. It only can fit the main compartment of m/l. Maybe it can fit te front pocket of jumbo.


----------



## girlofpace

Cerf tote. Its my work bag.


----------



## Feifeiny

Here's what's in my xl gst today. Can you tell I'm a mom lol 

Took my daughter to her ballet class so there's all her clothes plus diapers etc and my Gucci wallet and Origins makeup bag. Not shown is IPad 4 and my iPhone which I used to take the pic


----------



## MissChiara

Feifeiny said:


> Here's what's in my xl gst today. Can you tell I'm a mom lol
> 
> Took my daughter to her ballet class so there's all her clothes plus diapers etc and my Gucci wallet and Origins makeup bag. Not shown is IPad 4 and my iPhone which I used to take the pic



Oh a pink tutu!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Feifeiny said:


> Here's what's in my xl gst today. Can you tell I'm a mom lol
> 
> Took my daughter to her ballet class so there's all her clothes plus diapers etc and my Gucci wallet and Origins makeup bag. Not shown is IPad 4 and my iPhone which I used to take the pic


Chanel and a pink tutu. What could be more perfect than that! As a Mom of two, I may need to get this bag!


----------



## Samantha S

My GST holds all I need for work. Its a perfect bag, love it.


----------



## Feifeiny

Metrowestmama said:


> Chanel and a pink tutu. What could be more perfect than that! As a Mom of two, I may need to get this bag!



Oh I would highly recommend this bag! I am a very soon to be mom of 2 (my second girl is expected within the next 5 wks!) and I got this bag as my mommy bag/bday gift from the hubs back in Jan. 

It holds a ton and keeps everything nicely organized. I am able to keep my wallet and other important things in the center zippered compartment and diapers snacks etc out so i can just dig in and grab it without any fuss.  Plus the bag has metal feet on the bottom so i dont worry as much if i need to place it down somewhere and of course looks very chic! 

And when the day comes where I dont have to haul all my kids stuff, it will make a great work/travel bag


----------



## Metrowestmama

Feifeiny said:


> Oh I would highly recommend this bag! I am a very soon to be mom of 2 (my second girl is expected within the next 5 wks!) and I got this bag as my mommy bag/bday gift from the hubs back in Jan.
> 
> It holds a ton and keeps everything nicely organized. I am able to keep my wallet and other important things in the center zippered compartment and diapers snacks etc out so i can just dig in and grab it without any fuss.  Plus the bag has metal feet on the bottom so i dont worry as much if i need to place it down somewhere and of course looks very chic!
> 
> And when the day comes where I dont have to haul all my kids stuff, it will make a great work/travel bag



Ohh! Congrats! I always tell people to by pass the traditional diaper bags. They are so fleeting (and usually ugly). But this is fabulous. Off to try and find one! I hope you have a great last month! Stay in touch!


----------



## Feifeiny

Metrowestmama said:


> Ohh! Congrats! I always tell people to by pass the traditional diaper bags. They are so fleeting (and usually ugly). But this is fabulous. Off to try and find one! I hope you have a great last month! Stay in touch!



Thanks! I agree I am not a fan of traditional diaper bags either. With my first born my dh got me the Gucci large sukey but the reason I didn't use that this time around was I felt it was a little on the deep side and I had to dig too much but with the gst it's more rectangular so it's easier to find things. I use the Gucci a lot when I travel though since it holds a ton


----------



## madaughter

Samantha S said:


> My GST holds all I need for work. Its a perfect bag, love it.


may I ask what size Ipad ( if it is an ipad) you have in your purse?

tks.


----------



## Myrkur

Melgrace said:


> First post =) CNY day 1
> 
> View attachment 2058708



Beautiful bag, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Myrkur

Feifeiny said:


> Here's what's in my xl gst today. Can you tell I'm a mom lol
> 
> Took my daughter to her ballet class so there's all her clothes plus diapers etc and my Gucci wallet and Origins makeup bag. Not shown is IPad 4 and my iPhone which I used to take the pic



Bhahaha that's adorable.


----------



## YEANETT

Melgrace said:


> First post =) CNY day 1


I love your bag and all your items inside



Feifeiny said:


> Here's what's in my xl gst today. Can you tell I'm a mom lol
> 
> Took my daughter to her ballet class so there's all her clothes plus diapers etc and my Gucci wallet and Origins makeup bag. Not shown is IPad 4 and my iPhone which I used to take the pic



Wuao... Here is what a GST can do! Lol


----------



## ddebartolo

Here's what u have in my Cambon tote today....whoopsie I have my wine bottle opener in there haha


----------



## Feifeiny

Myrkur said:


> Bhahaha that's adorable.



Thanks  not easy being a mom and hauling stuff around but with a Chanel bag we can at least look chic while doing so


----------



## Feifeiny

YEANETT said:


> I love your bag and all your items inside
> 
> Wuao... Here is what a GST can do! Lol



Lol yea and with a second on the way I will have even more packed in there soon!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

In my vintage jumbo vertical stripe in caviar leather with gold hardware.


----------



## neobaglover

ddebartolo said:


> Here's what u have in my Cambon tote today....whoopsie I have my wine bottle opener in there haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2085517



Too funny, love that you have a wine bottle opener in your purse!!


----------



## ddebartolo

neobaglover said:


> Too funny, love that you have a wine bottle opener in your purse!!



Haha I guess you never know when you may need one right? LOL


----------



## *schmoo*

sarahcaitlin said:


> In my vintage jumbo vertical stripe in caviar leather with gold hardware.



Your vintage looks brand new, and it holds a lot.  Nice!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

*schmoo* said:


> Your vintage looks brand new, and it holds a lot.  Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Lionking

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.



I like yours tote bag.  where do you bought it?  Thank  you.


----------



## cmontoya1989

sarahcaitlin said:


> In my vintage jumbo vertical stripe in caviar leather with gold hardware.


beautiful! How were you able to track one down????


----------



## Ajsuk Wendy

Beautiful one with Beige color 
^^


----------



## cocosapphire

Just my zip wallet inside my Expandable Tote


----------



## Bonjourkiana

ddebartolo said:


> Here's what u have in my Cambon tote today....whoopsie I have my wine bottle opener in there haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2085517


 Very nice!!  How do you keep the pink part of your bag sooooooooo clean???  My top part of the bag has like lightly smeared black marks.  Thank you!!


----------



## ddebartolo

Bonjourkiana said:


> Very nice!!  How do you keep the pink part of your bag sooooooooo clean???  My top part of the bag has like lightly smeared black marks.  Thank you!!



Mine has been used less than ten times so it is naturally clean.  However, I used to own a medium size of the same bag and used the heck out of it so the lining would get dirty over time.  My mother could get it looking BRAND NEW!  She used Shout and a toothbrush and just scrubbed it with a bit of water then let it dry.  It honestly would come out PERFECT every single time!  It;s fabric so you don't have to be gentle with it honestly.


----------



## Bonjourkiana

ddebartolo said:


> Mine has been used less than ten times so it is naturally clean. However, I used to own a medium size of the same bag and used the heck out of it so the lining would get dirty over time. My mother could get it looking BRAND NEW! She used Shout and a toothbrush and just scrubbed it with a bit of water then let it dry. It honestly would come out PERFECT every single time! It;s fabric so you don't have to be gentle with it honestly.


 Thank you for the response and for telling me how your mom got your bag looking brand new!!!!  I just added Shout to my shopping list now!!!!


----------



## ddebartolo

Bonjourkiana said:


> Thank you for the response and for telling me how your mom got your bag looking brand new!!!!  I just added Shout to my shopping list now!!!!



You're welcome! It works great, you'll see


----------



## sarahcaitlin

cmontoya1989 said:


> beautiful! How were you able to track one down????


Thanks! I got it on malleries after looking for months for this exact bag and seeing a handful go by in lambskin. The same day this bag showed up on Malleries I got it!


----------



## *schmoo*

cocosapphire said:


> Just my zip wallet inside my Expandable Tote



Love the smooshy bag and the color of the wallet.  Wish they came out with that color/leather in a bag this season.


----------



## cocosapphire

*schmoo* said:


> Love the smooshy bag and the color of the wallet.  Wish they came out with that color/leather in a bag this season.


 
Thank you!  This bag is the best for traveling-- the leather is so soft, yet it's so durable.  It seems to be resistant to scratches!  I'd love to find another style of this same leather quality.


----------



## cmontoya1989

sarahcaitlin said:


> Thanks! I got it on malleries after looking for months for this exact bag and seeing a handful go by in lambskin. The same day this bag showed up on Malleries I got it!



wow how awesome! I'm going to have to keep my eye out for one!


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

cocosapphire said:


> Just my zip wallet inside my Expandable Tote


 
Wow expandable tote looks so roomy for just your wallet lol


----------



## cocosapphire

m4gg1ech1u said:


> Wow expandable tote looks so roomy for just your wallet lol


 
I know!  I just returned from a trip three days ago (I'm a pack rat), and haven't had time to switch bags yet so I literally shook everything out (except the wallet!), so that I could have a clean, organized bag to carry to the office.  My priority this weekend is to catch-up on my sleep AND change to a different bag.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

cmontoya1989 said:


> wow how awesome! I'm going to have to keep my eye out for one!


Thanks! If you're not looking for the vertical stripe, the regular quilted pattern is much easier to find on authentic luxury handbag websites and ebay as well.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

cocosapphire said:


> Just my zip wallet inside my Expandable Tote


I love the shade of blue of your wallet!


----------



## cocosapphire

sarahcaitlin said:


> I love the shade of blue of your wallet!


 
Thank you!  It's the Navy Blue Caviar from 2011A, and I was extremely fortunate to locate a matching (same color code) 2011A Classic Jumbo Caviar with SHW. They love each other so much!  :giggles:


----------



## wutdusay

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!  It's the Navy Blue Caviar from 2011A, and I was extremely fortunate to locate a matching (same color code) 2011A Classic Jumbo Caviar with SHW. They love each other so much!  :giggles:


The navy blue is beautiful!


----------



## cocosapphire

wutdusay said:


> The navy blue is beautiful!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nico_79

Hi everyone, just posting to show how much can fit in a reissue 226 size vs a jumbo double flap bag.  I hope this will be of some help for those that do not have the chance to compare in person.  

Pic #1 shows the height different, width is virtually the same. 
Pic #2 is contents used to fill both; long wallet, kleenex, mittens, key holder and you can fit a cellphone in the pockets. 
Pic #3 is my reissue 226 size and it is full without being overstuffed.
Pic #4 is the jumbo which has a bit more space perhaps to fit a full size pill bottle.


----------



## *schmoo*

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!  It's the Navy Blue Caviar from 2011A, and I was extremely fortunate to locate a matching (same color code) 2011A Classic Jumbo Caviar with SHW. They love each other so much!  :giggles:



 That's a really nice navy color.  I've also been eyeing this same bag online, but I'm first waiting to see if I'll get a blue flap from the spring collection.


----------



## crazy4bags79

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


 
wow. i love this GST tote bag. What colour is this?


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone, just posting to show how much can fit in a reissue 226 size vs a jumbo double flap bag.  I hope this will be of some help for those that do not have the chance to compare in person.
> 
> Pic #1 shows the height different, width is virtually the same.
> Pic #2 is contents used to fill both; long wallet, kleenex, mittens, key holder and you can fit a cellphone in the pockets.
> Pic #3 is my reissue 226 size and it is full without being overstuffed.
> Pic #4 is the jumbo which has a bit more space perhaps to fit a full size pill bottle.


Sorry if this is off topic, but can I just ask you if that is an LV sarah wallet in your Chanel, and if so, what is the color? Is it the new rose indien? It's beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## cmontoya1989

sarahcaitlin said:


> Thanks! If you're not looking for the vertical stripe, the regular quilted pattern is much easier to find on authentic luxury handbag websites and ebay as well.



Thanks, i'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Myrkur

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!  It's the Navy Blue Caviar from 2011A, and I was extremely fortunate to locate a matching (same color code) 2011A Classic Jumbo Caviar with SHW. They love each other so much!  :giggles:



Beautiful!!


----------



## Myrkur

MissChiara said:


> View attachment 2061763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061765
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I have:
> 
> Chanel black caviar cosmetic bag
> Chanel purple caviar cig case
> Chanel Wallet
> Chanel card holder
> Chanel black satin pouch with cards and receipts inside
> Gucci pouch with keys
> Tissues
> Gums
> Honey sweets
> Chanel lip balm
> Belstaff black leather driving gloves
> A Chanel dustbag with my black fur mittens inside
> 
> This bag is really really big,can hold much more!!!
> 
> In my cosmetic bag...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061770
> 
> 
> Hello kitty little pink comb
> Purse hanger
> Dior retractible lip brush
> Dior creme de rose lip balm
> Ysl and Dior lip liner
> Clinique gloss
> Clinique chubby stick
> A sample of my favorite perfume by Guerlain
> 2 wipes
> Hair clip and elastics
> 
> That's all!



What a beautiful bag!! Never seen it before


----------



## cocosapphire

*schmoo* said:


> That's a really nice navy color.  I've also been eyeing this same bag online, but I'm first waiting to see if I'll get a blue flap from the spring collection.


 
Thank you, and I do hope you get the perfect blue flap for you!  Keep us posted!


----------



## MissChiara

Myrkur said:


> What a beautiful bag!! Never seen it before


Thanks,it's my favorite!


----------



## Tsangtastic

Samantha S said:


> My GST holds all I need for work. Its a perfect bag, love it.


GST is such a nice size for work! Can just toss everything in 


X


----------



## springbaby

What's in my M/L flap today. 

LV Wallet
Mints
Sunglasses
Blotting sheets
Compact 
Lipstick
Tissues
Rollerball perfume.


----------



## Bonjourkiana

closetoreal said:


> What's in my M/L flap today.
> 
> LV Wallet
> Mints
> Sunglasses
> Blotting sheets
> Compact
> Lipstick
> Tissues
> Rollerball perfume.
> 
> View attachment 2117818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117819


 Thank you for sharing!!  I was wondering if your LV Wallet is a regular size Zippy Wallet?  I noticed that you didn't have a phone in your bag...is that all it will fit?  I am planning to buy a LV Flap one of these days...and I tend to carry alot...Thank you for your tip!


----------



## springbaby

Bonjourkiana said:


> Thank you for sharing!!  I was wondering if your LV Wallet is a regular size Zippy Wallet?  I noticed that you didn't have a phone in your bag...is that all it will fit?  I am planning to buy a LV Flap one of these days...and I tend to carry alot...Thank you for your tip!



The wallet is the zippy coin purse, so it's quite small. I can fit my phone in there as well, it just wasn't in the pic since I used it to take the pic. If you tend to carry a lot, I think the Jumbo will be much better for you. I can fit quite a bit more in my Jumbo.


----------



## Bonjourkiana

closetoreal said:


> The wallet is the zippy coin purse, so it's quite small. I can fit my phone in there as well, it just wasn't in the pic since I used it to take the pic. If you tend to carry a lot, I think the Jumbo will be much better for you. I can fit quite a bit more in my Jumbo.


Thank you sooooooo much for your quick response and for your advice!!


----------



## MissChiara

Today in my Le Marais black satin tote!








This bag is so big,and not full and heavy at all with all my stuff in!


----------



## aa12

MissChiara said:


> Today in my Le Marais black satin tote!
> View attachment 2118737
> 
> View attachment 2118738
> 
> View attachment 2118739
> 
> View attachment 2118740
> 
> This bag is so big,and not full and heavy at all with all my stuff in!



I love that makeup pouch? Do you mind me asking where you purchased it and for how much?


----------



## MissChiara

No worries!
I bought it last year in new conditions on ebay,I was searching for it from so much time! 450
I think is no more available in caviar,but a couple of months ago I saw a similar one in a Chanel boutique,in Milan,made of quilted lambskin leather,so beautiful!
But I can't remember the price...


----------



## Jullsz

Beautiful ! Love this thread


----------



## Jullsz

closetoreal said:


> What's in my M/L flap today.
> 
> LV Wallet
> Mints
> Sunglasses
> Blotting sheets
> Compact
> Lipstick
> Tissues
> Rollerball perfume.
> 
> View attachment 2117818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117819


Can the M/L be worn as cross body? I never seen it  thanks!


----------



## greenteawasabi

here are my dailies in my Medallion shw! 
can still fit lots more


----------



## MissChiara

greenteawasabi said:


> here are my dailies in my Medallion shw!
> can still fit lots more



Nice!


----------



## gtoreb

Inisde Classic Hobo Timeless bag

- LV Multicolour White Sarah Long Wallet (orange lining)
- WOC Black SHW (black)
- Ipad 2 (blue)
- Iphone Mobile casing attach to the small black strap in the bag (purple)

Btw, if its not too full, it can be closed with the button on top of the inner bag (silver round button on top)


----------



## Jullsz

gtoreb said:


> Inisde Classic Hobo Timeless bag
> 
> - LV Multicolour White Sarah Long Wallet (orange lining)
> - WOC Black SHW (black)
> - Ipad 2 (blue)
> - Iphone Mobile casing attach to the small black strap in the bag (purple)
> 
> Btw, if its not too full, it can be closed with the button on top of the inner bag (silver round button on top)


Love it!!!! Beautiful bag


----------



## gtoreb

Jullsz said:


> Love it!!!! Beautiful bag



Thanks Jullsz


----------



## Thewifey

Inside Chanel French Riveria:

- pink prada long wallet
- Mints
- Tissue 
- Hello Kitty Pen 
- Striped Kate Spade wristlet containing Lip gloss, keys, blusher & portable iphone charger 

Off shopping now!


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Love ur ml flap. Is this colour prone to colour transfer?


----------



## shoe_a_holic

my pick of bag for this week


----------



## teha

Mini flap bag in opera:


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Chanel Ligne Expandable flap
Ipad, Chanel cardholder, Chanel travel palette and makeup pouch


----------



## MissChiara

nurzy hamzy said:


> Chanel Ligne Expandable flap
> Ipad, Chanel cardholder, Chanel travel palette and makeup pouch



Love your bag!
I'm searching for it,but in black!


----------



## Jullsz

nurzy hamzy said:


> Chanel Ligne Expandable flap
> Ipad, Chanel cardholder, Chanel travel palette and makeup pouch


Love your bag! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jullsz

teha said:


> Mini flap bag in opera:


How cute! Love the mini!!!!!!!!! One of my faves!


----------



## maxy

Large Tweed Bag
My Samsung Tab,Chanel wallet, card holder,Prada card holder,Chanel eye palette,Dior powder,My favourite Chanel Chance perfume


----------



## maxy

I like this bag too 



nurzy hamzy said:


> Chanel Ligne Expandable flap
> Ipad, Chanel cardholder, Chanel travel palette and makeup pouch


----------



## Foreverurs0828

My Chanel easy caviar ft my mess hahaha :-p


----------



## bluekit

Your mini has a great view!! 


teha said:


> Mini flap bag in opera:


----------



## bluekit

maxy said:


> Large Tweed Bag
> My Samsung Tab,Chanel wallet, card holder,Prada card holder,Chanel eye palette,Dior powder,My favourite Chanel Chance perfume


 Your tweed bag is so pretty!


----------



## Serrazane

Foreverurs0828 said:


> My Chanel easy caviar ft my mess hahaha :-p



Lol I love the "mess"! Suits your easy caviar flap to a T


----------



## teha

Jullsz said:


> How cute! Love the mini!!!!!!!!! One of my faves!


 So do I!


----------



## teha

bluekit said:


> Your mini has a great view!!


 Yes. Carmen was on the programme!


----------



## jms18

Not much at all!! hahaha only money, cards, and my iphone! :$


----------



## MissChiara

jms18 said:


> View attachment 2138932
> 
> View attachment 2138935
> 
> 
> Not much at all!! hahaha only money, cards, and my iphone! :$



I wish my bag can be so easy insideI don't leave home without my bag full to the max...always seems I need to have all with me!


----------



## maxy

Thanksssssss! Am trying to look for the same design but the tote bag in red but cannot find






bluekit said:


> Your tweed bag is so pretty!


----------



## jms18

MissChiara said:


> I wish my bag can be so easy insideI don't leave home without my bag full to the max...always seems I need to have all with me!



Hahahah its usually my case, but it was her first day out so i was being extra delicate :$


----------



## MissChiara

jms18 said:


> Hahahah its usually my case, but it was her first day out so i was being extra delicate :$



Take care of your beauty!


----------



## mom4allboys

maxy said:


> Large Tweed Bag
> My Samsung Tab,Chanel wallet, card holder,Prada card holder,Chanel eye palette,Dior powder,My favourite Chanel Chance perfume



What a beautiful bag!  So pretty!  What year is that from if I may ask?


----------



## Samantha S

My work bag.


----------



## Samantha S

jms18 said:


> View attachment 2138932
> 
> View attachment 2138935
> 
> 
> Not much at all!! hahaha only money, cards, and my iphone! :$


 

That's so beautiful, love the beige flap. Gorgeous.


----------



## jms18

Samantha S said:


> That's so beautiful, love the beige flap. Gorgeous.



thank you dear!! she is a beauty indeed


----------



## bagfever

Foreverurs0828 said:


> My Chanel easy caviar ft my mess hahaha :-p


I usually bring this amount of stuff too...glad that I bought the easy caviar jumbo as you did!  Would you know if the jumbo can carry all the things you have in the picture?


----------



## Foreverurs0828

Mine is the easy caviar jumbo and fits alot, but sometimes it can make the lock outside a little harder to lock but its possible!


----------



## Foreverurs0828

bagfever said:


> I usually bring this amount of stuff too...glad that I bought the easy caviar jumbo as you did!  Would you know if the jumbo can carry all the things you have in the picture?


Mine is the easy caviar jumbo and fits alot, but sometimes it can make the lock outside a little harder to lock but its possible!


----------



## Foreverurs0828

Serrazane said:


> Lol I love the "mess"! Suits your easy caviar flap to a T


Thank you darling! I feel the mess makes the chanel more worth it! I can't have a 3000 bag just looking lonely in the closet, gotta give it good use


----------



## PerfectShoe

I love looking at everyone's purse contents, here are mine.  




















My M/L holds

- beauty insider card, sephora gift card, and money go in the R pocket 
- small bandaids in the R pocket - in case my shoes are painful and causing blisters
- clinique pressed powder in the L pocket
- Chanel "Rouge Allure" in the lipstick pocket
- Nars lip gloss "Piree" in the main pocket 
- LV cles in the main pocket 
-  ipad mini in the main pocket 
- iphone in the main pocket - used to take picture.  

my bus card or receipts frequently go in the back pocket on my purse.


----------



## etilford

nicci404 said:


> Burgundy GST
> 
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel mirror
> Chanel wallet
> Comb
> Keys
> Bose headphones
> Sara Happ Lip Slip
> Le Metier de Beaute Gloss - Purple Haze
> Loccitane hand cream - Mango Flower
> *not pictured: iPhone



OMG I am looking for that color, what is it called?


----------



## lisa_hori

Jumbo Single Flap with Prada purse and Chloe Makeup case(Gift with Purchase from Singapore Airport). Oops how can i forget my phone!!


----------



## sensique

YEANETT said:


> We are iPhone case twins!!! I love yours!!! Mine is the red one but I think I will buy another one soon!!! Love everything you have congrats!


Well thank You, I bet you have an exquisite taste since we are iphone case twins )


----------



## sensique

ExtraFrosting said:


> I love the iphone case too!  Where did you guys get it?  I think someone asked the same question too but I didn't see an answer unless I missed it?


I got mine from ebay. Hope you'll find one too


----------



## OrangeSherbet

I can put the same items inside my medium/large classic flap and my 2.55 small reissue flap (size 225).

Tissue packet, iPhone, Chanel lipstick and compact powder, LV key pouch, Hermes calvi card wallet.


----------



## kimchicupnoodle

bluekit said:


> Inside my green patent mini flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini fits quite a bit!
> -LV Vernis Zippy Coin Purse
> - Keys
> -Chanel card holder
> -Coin purse
> -Phone


how much is the mini flap bag? is it $2400 or $1900 now? Thanks.


----------



## nurzy hamzy

MissChiara said:


> Love your bag!
> I'm searching for it,but in black!



Thank you


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Jullsz said:


> Love your bag! Beautiful!!!



Thank you, i am new to light coloured bag got to b extra careful with this baby..hee


----------



## Lovelybags79

ShoeLover said:


> This is from nov 06' but I didn't see many psts. So here you go:
> book
> makeup clutch
> wallet
> card case
> sunglasses in case
> keys, cd
> cellphone (in the outside pocket)


Wow that bag fits a lot of stuff


----------



## samanthatyy

Here are pics of what's inside my WOC. 
Images too small, deleted.


----------



## samanthatyy

Repost due to images were too small previously.


----------



## ariadnerentz

Got my chanel beige flap this weekend. absolutely in love.
I have lots more room that I need to fill it up. Unfortunately I can't have my ipad in it (ipad 2). It does fit, but with the case I have, it doesn't fit and let me have anything else.

Currently I have
My 3DS (im a bit of a gamer)
My LV zippy wallet.
My Chanel sunglasses (style 5210Q)
My Camera, kept in the case (nikon s9500)
Bottle of motrin
and my lipstick.

My phone goes in the back pocket usually.


----------



## Coffee or Tea

ariadnerentz said:


> Got my chanel beige flap this weekend. absolutely in love.
> I have lots more room that I need to fill it up. Unfortunately I can't have my ipad in it (ipad 2). It does fit, but with the case I have, it doesn't fit and let me have anything else.
> 
> Currently I have
> My 3DS (im a bit of a gamer)
> My LV zippy wallet.
> My Chanel sunglasses (style 5210Q)
> My Camera, kept in the case (nikon s9500)
> Bottle of motrin
> and my lipstick.
> 
> My phone goes in the back pocket usually.


Can't imagine it can carry so much!


----------



## MTfaves09

ariadnerentz said:


> Got my chanel beige flap this weekend. absolutely in love.
> I have lots more room that I need to fill it up. Unfortunately I can't have my ipad in it (ipad 2). It does fit, but with the case I have, it doesn't fit and let me have anything else.
> 
> Currently I have
> My 3DS (im a bit of a gamer)
> My LV zippy wallet.
> My Chanel sunglasses (style 5210Q)
> My Camera, kept in the case (nikon s9500)
> Bottle of motrin
> and my lipstick.
> 
> My phone goes in the back pocket usually.


Wow, it can fit that much?


----------



## ariadnerentz

MTfaves09 said:


> Wow, it can fit that much?



And more, I can actually fit my MacBook charger in it too with all that stuff and still have a little more room


----------



## Ddea




----------



## emjetz

What's inside my chanel maxi


----------



## inspiredee

gtoreb said:


> Inisde Classic Hobo Timeless bag
> 
> - LV Multicolour White Sarah Long Wallet (orange lining)
> - WOC Black SHW (black)
> - Ipad 2 (blue)
> - Iphone Mobile casing attach to the small black strap in the bag (purple)
> 
> Btw, if its not too full, it can be closed with the button on top of the inner bag (silver round button on top)


pewiit lawa bag atu dang hehehe.. guess who?


----------



## gtoreb

inspiredee said:


> pewiit lawa bag atu dang hehehe.. guess who?



thanks for the compliment inspired looking forward for your big Reveal soon xoxo


----------



## cocosapphire

My Istanbul Accordion Flap


----------



## Fashionism

Here is mine


----------



## Fashionism




----------



## MissChiara

cocosapphire said:


> My Istanbul Accordion Flap



Beautiful,love your wallet!


----------



## globsey

Fashionism said:


> Here is mine


Gorgeous bag and cute fringe ! May I know what is the name of this bag and the style code? Thanks.


----------



## mcguffis

New PST











Jury duty survival kit


----------



## Herb

Here's mine. French rivierie in large size. Only managed to fit my long Prada wallet, coach wristlet, wet tissue and my mobile (missing in the pic cos I was using it to take pix) ^.^


----------



## amyinoz

Fashionism, great bag! Love!


----------



## paepaega

It's amazing how some ladies can live everyday with the bag as small as medium classic flap. My biggest problem is my LV zippy wallet so I have to buy LV zippy coin purse to use with my chanel. 

I manage to carry;

LV zippy coin purse
tissue
Mac lipstick
car key
keys with starbucks card
earphones
mints
extra battery and power cord for iphone
iphone


----------



## Canneiv

In my Chanel jumbo easy caviar, I have:
Wallet
Cosmetic bag
iPad mini
Key pouch
iPhone


----------



## cocosapphire

MissChiara said:


> Beautiful,love your wallet!


 
Thank you!  It's my favorite wallet, and the navy color is so dreamy!


----------



## cocosapphire

Reissue Camera Bag

Bulgari Sunglasses, Chanel Wallet, Keys, Gucci Cosmetic Case, Eyeglass Case, and Tic Tacs


----------



## dubaiyim

today ,baby go out with her classic WOC


----------



## sweetsss

So cute!!


----------



## hellokitty1969

sweetsss said:


> So cute!!


Agree so cute!


----------



## Canneiv

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC



She's so cute with her woc. It's prefect on her!


----------



## Canneiv

Today I'm out with my pearly beige mini. I love her so much.


----------



## Coffee or Tea

Canneiv said:


> Today I'm out with my pearly beige mini. I love her so much.
> View attachment 2197403
> View attachment 2197407


Very nice and seems spacious!


----------



## Coffee or Tea

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC


cutie! The woc matches her!!


----------



## lifestylekitty

ariadnerentz said:


> Got my chanel beige flap this weekend. absolutely in love.
> I have lots more room that I need to fill it up. Unfortunately I can't have my ipad in it (ipad 2). It does fit, but with the case I have, it doesn't fit and let me have anything else.
> 
> Currently I have
> My 3DS (im a bit of a gamer)
> My LV zippy wallet.
> My Chanel sunglasses (style 5210Q)
> My Camera, kept in the case (nikon s9500)
> Bottle of motrin
> and my lipstick.
> 
> My phone goes in the back pocket usually.



Love this!

I have a DSi myself


----------



## nicci404

etilford said:


> OMG I am looking for that color, what is it called?



Sorry for delay, I don't come on here as much anymore. It's *burgundy*.


----------



## Lcly21

teha said:


> Mini flap bag in opera:


Love your bag. She is gorgeous!
Tried to get one, but had no luck in Rome and Paris


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Gucci coin purse, travel deodorant, clif bar, headphones, Tiffany pouch, lip balm, and phone. 

Going from school to a concert to get so trying not to bring too much!


----------



## emjetz

What's in my chanel maxi lambskin today.
Mini ipad with cover
Cambon bifold wallet
Kitkat sakura matcha flavor
Hello kitty pouch 
Potato chips make up pouch


----------



## MissChiara

Today in my Chanel soft on a chain hobo just the essentials for a walk out:
Chanel cosmetic case
Dior crème rose lip balm
Chanel key case
Chanel card holder
Pink dog poo bag|O|
Dolce & Gabbana black matte sunglasses
Chanel ciggy case
Earphones
Tissues
And my iphone(used to take pictures)


----------



## Tabo Home

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC


 
she is so cute!!


----------



## Tabo Home

Canneiv said:


> Today I'm out with my pearly beige mini. I love her so much.
> View attachment 2197403
> View attachment 2197407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Tabo Home

PerfectShoe said:


> I love looking at everyone's purse contents, here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My M/L holds
> 
> - beauty insider card, sephora gift card, and money go in the R pocket
> - small bandaids in the R pocket - in case my shoes are painful and causing blisters
> - clinique pressed powder in the L pocket
> - Chanel "Rouge Allure" in the lipstick pocket
> - Nars lip gloss "Piree" in the main pocket
> - LV cles in the main pocket
> -  ipad mini in the main pocket
> - iphone in the main pocket - used to take picture.
> 
> my bus card or receipts frequently go in the back pocket on my purse.


 LOVE THIS BAG


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My 2012 baby pink GST & friends!!! @sprinklesandbling Instagram for more


----------



## *schmoo*

Canneiv said:


> Today I'm out with my pearly beige mini. I love her so much.
> View attachment 2197403
> View attachment 2197407



I love that color!  I hope they come out with this color again.


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

Posted in the WOC thread but posting here again.  Hope you don't mind.

Outfit today:


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My 2012 baby pink GST & friends!!! @sprinklesandbling Instagram for more
> 
> View attachment 2205760


 

   Very nice


----------



## safida

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My 2012 baby pink GST & friends!!! @sprinklesandbling Instagram for more
> 
> View attachment 2205760



Omg! What a gorgeous gst by the way we are agenda twins!!! Love love everything


----------



## safida

emjetz said:


> What's in my chanel maxi lambskin today.
> Mini ipad with cover
> Cambon bifold wallet
> Kitkat sakura matcha flavor
> Hello kitty pouch
> Potato chips make up pouch



Love your maxi and the cambon wallet the most


----------



## safida

PinkHermesQueen said:


> Posted in the WOC thread but posting here again.  Hope you don't mind.
> 
> Outfit today:



Pink woc- is wowzers


----------



## safida

cocosapphire said:


> Reissue Camera Bag
> 
> Bulgari Sunglasses, Chanel Wallet, Keys, Gucci Cosmetic Case, Eyeglass Case, and Tic Tacs



&#304; reallyl like reissue camera bags, especially in this color by the way what is the color code?


----------



## safida

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC



Adorable baby with great taste


----------



## safida

emjetz said:


> What's inside my chanel maxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174312



Love your maxi and hello kity set


----------



## safida

Fashionism said:


> Here is mine



Stunning!


----------



## safida

cocosapphire said:


> My Istanbul Accordion Flap



&#304; live in istanbul and i love this bag


----------



## emjetz

safida said:


> Love your maxi and the cambon wallet the most





safida said:


> Love your maxi and hello kity set



Thank you safida!  yeah..i love the cambon wallet too! it make me  everytime when i open the bag and look for something! hehe!


----------



## dubaiyim

Thank you !!


----------



## iseebearbears




----------



## cocosapphire

safida said:


> &#304; reallyl like reissue camera bags, especially in this color by the way what is the color code?


 
Yeah, I've always liked the black and grey reissue camera bags equally.  Would love to own a large grey one.  The color code of mine is 94305 (black).


----------



## cocosapphire

safida said:


> &#304; live in istanbul and i love this bag


 
Hope you are safe and well during the recent days of unrest there.  

The detailing on the Istanbul collection is so extraordinary.  I love the decorative CC logo stitching on the front flap, as well as the soft caviar leather, diamond quilting, the thin silver chain piping along the flap, and the braidedleather that is intertwined through the distressed silver chain strap.  It's a really beautiful bag in person.


----------



## MissChiara




----------



## J.A.N.

I had these in my Chanel yesterday 
Louis vuitton Zippy Orgniser
Keys
Address Book

but these today as they are a better fit.
Louis Vuitton Fush. Epi Eugene wallet
Keys
Harrods Pouch


----------



## Fashionism

Wallet, glass box, car key, cellphone


----------



## TASCHA

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My 2012 baby pink GST & friends!!! @sprinklesandbling Instagram for more
> 
> View attachment 2205760


shes's beautiful!!


----------



## TASCHA

Canneiv said:


> Today I'm out with my pearly beige mini. I love her so much.
> View attachment 2197403
> View attachment 2197407



Pretty!!!!


----------



## TASCHA

PerfectShoe said:


> I love looking at everyone's purse contents, here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My M/L holds
> 
> - beauty insider card, sephora gift card, and money go in the R pocket
> - small bandaids in the R pocket - in case my shoes are painful and causing blisters
> - clinique pressed powder in the L pocket
> - Chanel "Rouge Allure" in the lipstick pocket
> - Nars lip gloss "Piree" in the main pocket
> - LV cles in the main pocket
> -  ipad mini in the main pocket
> - iphone in the main pocket - used to take picture.
> 
> my bus card or receipts frequently go in the back pocket on my purse.





She's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## TASCHA

shoe_a_holic said:


> my pick of bag for this week





Your red Chanel looks stunning! am so jealous now lol   .Is this a vintage  bag?


----------



## minnicole




----------



## MissBambina

Fashionism said:


> Wallet, glass box, car key, cellphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211868
> View attachment 2211869


Love your bag I almost just bought one on eBay, but got a diff bag instead. I regret it now


----------



## baglover30

Fashionism said:


> Here is mine


 

woo... your bag looks so generous and cute, I love it, it's sold out anywhere in LA
do you mind if I ask the price of this bag? thanks


----------



## Fashionism

MissBambina said:


> Love your bag I almost just bought one on eBay, but got a diff bag instead. I regret it now



Which bag u got in the end? Want pictures


----------



## SBundles17

MissChiara said:


> Today in my Chanel soft on a chain hobo just the essentials for a walk out:
> Chanel cosmetic case
> Dior crème rose lip balm
> Chanel key case
> Chanel card holder
> Pink dog poo bag|O|
> Dolce & Gabbana black matte sunglasses
> Chanel ciggy case
> Earphones
> Tissues
> And my iphone(used to take pictures)
> View attachment 2202098
> 
> View attachment 2202099



Do they still make this ciggy case? How much can it fit inside? It's so cute! Of you don't mind, do you happen to know if its possible to get one still??


----------



## MissChiara

Hi!
I don't know if it's still available in stores...I bought it a couple of years ago...
I usually put easily inside it a package of 20 ciggy and my lighter,it's very useful,there is no tobacco in my bags!!!


----------



## MissBambina

Inside my Chanel Jumbo biege in caviar leather today...

Balenciaga tortoise oversized sunnies (I live in FL & my eyes need to stay protected from this sun!)
LV damier card holder I used as a wallet for important credit cards/cash
Car/house keys with LV damier key holder
Eos chapstick... can't leave home without it!
Smashbox O-Plump for when I want those pouty, kissable lips :kiss:
Dior lip gloss
Hand sanitizer... I'm a germ freak
Mirror to make sure I always look pretty


----------



## Morningsoon

Hi girls
thats my(?) cute bag

here


----------



## CPA

Samantha S said:


> My GST holds all I need for work. Its a perfect bag, love it.


Hi,   I have the same bag but find it a bit heavy even tough I did not put too much stuff in it.    I luv the bag but I gravitate using my lv tote instead.


----------



## SBundles17

Branda said:


> Here's what I've in my jumbo,
> 
> Tissue
> Prada card holder - for miscellaneous cards
> Prada single card holder - for transport cards
> Prada key holder
> Prada wallet
> Chanel rouge coco lipstick
> YSL touché éclat
> Burt's bees lip balm
> Cadbury caramello



Do you mind sharing how many cards are able to fit in your prada accordion card holder? Can more than 1 fit in each slot? And has it held up well? I have been searching for reviews but haven't found any. Thanks!


----------



## SBundles17

MissChiara said:


> Hi!
> I don't know if it's still available in stores...I bought it a couple of years ago...
> I usually put easily inside it a package of 20 ciggy and my lighter,it's very useful,there is no tobacco in my bags!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## DIANURA

WHAT'S IN MY PURSE



http://youtu.be/89P222LVexg


----------



## DIANURA

dcheang said:


> today in my jumbo i'm carrying my chanel wallet, iphone, ipad, keys, and two banana muffins. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2027818


question is your wallet the gusset zip around? Does it take too much room in the flap bag?


----------



## DIANURA

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC


HAHAHA HOW CUTE!!!!


----------



## DIANURA

Myrkur said:


> In my WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iPhone
> - Blackberry
> - Earplugs
> - Cards
> - Money
> - Lush Lipscrub
> - Small camera
> - Keys


Wow you can fit so much !


----------



## DIANURA

Myrkur said:


> As you can see, the sides aren't stretched out and it can fit my hand in it before it's starting to look fat


I have this in caviar but oH My the lambskin looks DIVINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIANURA

aira108 said:


> I just finished getting my work bag ready for tomorrow.  I like packing my vintage jumbo...it's almost like a Tetris game trying to get everything to fit in there!
> 
> Here is what's currently in mine:
> Hermes vision agenda
> Hermes post-it holder
> Prada wallet
> Prada small cosmetic bag
> Chanel card holder
> LV cles with keys
> Nokia N95 phone
> Pack of gum


Do you use your chanel card holder a lot? I want to get one to place inside a chanel jumbo. I Love the gusset zip wallet and zippy LV wallet but I feel it might take 50% of the space. Do you use your Chanel card holder ?


----------



## DIANURA

*Sai* said:


> My Red Patent Brilliant WOC...
> 
> With Flash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Flash...


I love it ! you can fit a key holder?! wow. Nice WOC


----------



## shoe_a_holic

TASCHA said:


> Your red Chanel looks stunning! am so jealous now lol   .Is this a vintage  bag?



no it's not vintage. it's called French Riviera 

Thanks!!!


----------



## luey1960

love that wallet @mick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solouloulou

MissBambina said:


> Inside my Chanel Jumbo biege in caviar leather today...
> 
> Balenciaga tortoise oversized sunnies (I live in FL & my eyes need to stay protected from this sun!)
> LV damier card holder I used as a wallet for important credit cards/cash
> Car/house keys with LV damier key holder
> Eos chapstick... can't leave home without it!
> Smashbox O-Plump for when I want those pouty, kissable lips :kiss:
> Dior lip gloss
> Hand sanitizer... I'm a germ freak
> Mirror to make sure I always look pretty


Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## CLC913

emjetz said:


> What's in my chanel maxi lambskin today.
> Mini ipad with cover
> Cambon bifold wallet
> Kitkat sakura matcha flavor
> Hello kitty pouch
> Potato chips make up pouch


Wow you can fit so much in there!! I'm so excited for my Maxi to come in the mail


----------



## Parriton

This plus mobile, credit cards and a parking ticket  ... Anyway, I love my small matte caviar Chanel and I could probably fit 3 times as many things in it - amazing! It was a great purchase!


----------



## Parriton

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My 2012 baby pink GST & friends!!! @sprinklesandbling Instagram for more
> 
> View attachment 2205760



Cute stuff!!! Love that pink color on the CC wallet!!


----------



## iseebearbears

MissChiara said:


> Is it a drill perforated tote?
> I have the same bag in black!



yup. it's the drill. I have two- one in pewter, one in gold


----------



## bagLoVera

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC


 

Oh my gosh!!! I can't get over the cuteness! Look at her!!!! She's adorable and so stylish!!


----------



## emjetz

CLC913 said:


> Wow you can fit so much in there!! I'm so excited for my Maxi to come in the mail



Yes! The maxi is roomy!Please post pic here once u got it!!! so excited for you too!


----------



## patrice168

sophia618, is that medium or jumbo?


----------



## bellerose

dubaiyim said:


> today ,baby go out with her classic WOC


 
I'm jealous. I wish I were this little girl!!


----------



## baglover30

Parriton said:


> This plus mobile, credit cards and a parking ticket  ... Anyway, I love my small matte caviar Chanel and I could probably fit 3 times as many things in it - amazing! It was a great purchase!


 
your bag is so cute, when did you brought it? do you mind to share the dimensions and price of the bag? thanks


----------



## D3183

My new reissue (size 226)! 

First & 2nd pic are what's in it while I'm at work... last pic is what I carry around when I'm out. I could fit more inside if I wanted. It weighs 3 1/2 pounds with everything inside.


----------



## Parriton

baglover30 said:


> your bag is so cute, when did you brought it? do you mind to share the dimensions and price of the bag? thanks


 
I got it at the Chanel store in Rome, Italy in April this year so I recon it should still be available if you look for it! 

It's in a matte caviar and it cost 1.700, the dimentions are about 20cm x 15cm (Im at the office and carrying a Gucci bag today so this is approximate measures!) and the interior consists of 3 "pockets" for your stuff. 

I'm really happy with it but sometimes I do regret not getting the bigger one that was only 200 more.. Oh well - I'm not complaining - this small one is a great and convenient bag!! Plus it looks very chic cross-body!


----------



## essiedub

The rainbow in my EastWest Flap

Small Wallet
Mini Agenda
Notebook
Mobile Phone
Eye Pencil
Lip Balm
Handcream
Comb
Keys


----------



## sffoodie

essiedub said:


> The rainbow in my EastWest Flap
> 
> Small Wallet
> Mini Agenda
> Notebook
> Mobile Phone
> Eye Pencil
> Lip Balm
> Handcream
> Comb
> Keys



I have that same wallet! I have never seen anyone with it before! I love how small but functional it is!


----------



## ashin121

D3183 said:


> My new reissue (size 226)!
> 
> First & 2nd pic are what's in it while I'm at work... last pic is what I carry around when I'm out. I could fit more inside if I wanted. It weighs 3 1/2 pounds with everything inside.



Love it!!!!  your reissue is so perfect! saw your reveal. super excited for you!


----------



## ashin121

essiedub said:


> The rainbow in my EastWest Flap
> 
> Small Wallet
> Mini Agenda
> Notebook
> Mobile Phone
> Eye Pencil
> Lip Balm
> Handcream
> Comb
> Keys



Wow that's so unique and gorgeous! Never seen this one before.  You can fit ALOT in it too!


----------



## ashin121

Taking my gst and dog out to the vet.

Picture was taken after I got back
Chanel yen wallet
Chanel key holder with my key fob
Chanel makeup bag
Chanel lip glossimers and colorstay lip gloss 
Burberry sunglasses 
Kleenex
Doggy treat and a container the vet gave me to collect stool (lol)


----------



## ghoztz

ashin121 said:


> Taking my gst and dog out to the vet.
> 
> Picture was taken after I got back
> Chanel yen wallet
> Chanel key holder with my key fob
> Chanel makeup bag
> Chanel lip glossimers and colorstay lip gloss
> Burberry sunglasses
> Kleenex
> Doggy treat and a container the vet gave me to collect stool (lol)
> 
> View attachment 2236742


May I ask what color is your long yen wallet?  So lovely!!


----------



## ashin121

ghoztz said:


> May I ask what color is your long yen wallet?  So lovely!!



Thank you! I know it says turquoise on the tag. Your comment makes me so happy because its actually a lot prettier in person but the color doesn't photograph well. Others who have it mentioned that too on tpf.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

ashin121 said:


> Thank you! I know it says turquoise on the tag. Your comment makes me so happy because its actually a lot prettier in person but the color doesn't photograph well. Others who have it mentioned that too on tpf.


That color IS spectacular in person! I remember when I bought my long Yen in Vegas (silver) and I was beyond excited. I, then, saw this "turquoise" at our Chicago boutique and I was immediately bummed. LOL. Turquoise, to me, is a misnomer--I find it to be this AMAZING peacock color. So rich! So glad you have it...


----------



## ghoztz

ashin121 said:


> Thank you! I know it says turquoise on the tag. Your comment makes me so happy because its actually a lot prettier in person but the color doesn't photograph well. Others who have it mentioned that too on tpf.


Do you know if it comes in Caviar?  I really want it!!  

What year is this wallet?  13S?


----------



## ashin121

ghoztz said:


> Do you know if it comes in Caviar?  I really want it!!
> 
> What year is this wallet?  13S?



It's 11A but I got it in 2012 
It came in lambskin and patent. If you go to the color reference library you'll see people post others up in this color ( scroll to 2011 and 2012)


----------



## ashin121

312mrileysofia said:


> That color IS spectacular in person! I remember when I bought my long Yen in Vegas (silver) and I was beyond excited. I, then, saw this "turquoise" at our Chicago boutique and I was immediately bummed. LOL. Turquoise, to me, is a misnomer--I find it to be this AMAZING peacock color. So rich! So glad you have it...



Yes exactly! It's so hard to capture the true color but its so pretty especially in the daylight. Ohh nice silver is so gorgeous too!!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Here is what is in my So Black Jumbo with room to spare!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Oops, forgot to include my iPad mini!!!


----------



## emjetz

smile4me6 said:


> Oops, forgot to include my iPad mini!!!
> View attachment 2244281



Wow. .u're fast! Thanks for posting this...actually im finding excuse to see more of ur so black jumbo...


----------



## smile4me6

emjetz said:


> wow. .u're fast! Thanks for posting this...actually im finding excuse to see more of ur so black jumbo...:d



lol!!!


----------



## HardonSimmy

lol! yoiu really carry a sensational bag colllection here, i  am surprised with its look they are reallly absolute ones here


----------



## baglover30

smile4me6 said:


> Oops, forgot to include my iPad mini!!!
> View attachment 2244281


 
woo.... I totally fall in love with your all BLACK Jumbo!!! so nice !!!!


----------



## ghoztz

smile4me6 said:


> Oops, forgot to include my iPad mini!!!
> View attachment 2244281


your so black jumbo is so stunning!!  show more pics please!!


----------



## ghoztz

ashin121 said:


> It's 11A but I got it in 2012
> It came in lambskin and patent. If you go to the color reference library you'll see people post others up in this color ( scroll to 2011 and 2012)


May I please get the color/style number?  I would love to contact my SA and find the turquoise Long Yen wallet.     TIA!!


----------



## ashin121

ghoztz said:


> May I please get the color/style number?  I would love to contact my SA and find the turquoise Long Yen wallet.     TIA!!






I'm not sure if you can find it anymore since it was in the stores late 2011 early 2012. Good luck though!  I just searched on eBay and it looks like someone is selling a kisslock clutch in this color but they marked it up by $1000 usd!!!!!


----------



## helloodiane

MissChiara said:


> Sorry,this last...
> 
> I hope I'll do this  next time...
> 
> Inside my cosmetic case
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848516
> 
> 
> Cotoneve wipes
> 
> Chanel miroire double facettes
> 
> Dior lip glow
> 
> Dior creme de rose
> 
> 
> That's all!!!



I know this is old but where did you get that CHANEL cosmetic case? I've been looking for something small simple and flat, as I don't use very much makeup. All the CHANEL cosmetic cases I've seen are rather bulky for the limited space double flaps.


----------



## kawnee45

In my patent lavender x-mini : 
- labello
- lv cles with keys and cash
- chanel miroir double facette
- chewing gum
- (taking pictures) samsung galaxy s3 mini


----------



## ghoztz

ashin121 said:


> View attachment 2246841
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you can find it anymore since it was in the stores late 2011 early 2012. Good luck though!  I just searched on eBay and it looks like someone is selling a kisslock clutch in this color but they marked it up by $1000 usd!!!!!


mark up by $1000?!  nutty!  Thanks for taking your time to take a pic of the tag!!     Appreciate it.  btw, nice nails.


----------



## ashin121

ghoztz said:


> mark up by $1000?!  nutty!  Thanks for taking your time to take a pic of the tag!!     Appreciate it.  btw, nice nails.



Np!!!! Thanks ( about the nails!). Yea the clutch is marked at 2900! Crazy.


----------



## miss21

MissBambina said:


> Inside my Chanel Jumbo biege in caviar leather today...
> 
> Balenciaga tortoise oversized sunnies (I live in FL & my eyes need to stay protected from this sun!)
> LV damier card holder I used as a wallet for important credit cards/cash
> Car/house keys with LV damier key holder
> Eos chapstick... can't leave home without it!
> Smashbox O-Plump for when I want those pouty, kissable lips :kiss:
> Dior lip gloss
> Hand sanitizer... I'm a germ freak
> Mirror to make sure I always look pretty


Love this bag, what year did it come out? Did it come in black? Any info would be very appreciated, thanks!


----------



## baglover30

my goodies inside my boy


----------



## emjetz

baglover30 said:


> my goodies inside my boy



Love the boy!! Is that medium size?


----------



## sorbetmotorbag

Inside my black cf


----------



## baglover30

emjetz said:


> Love the boy!! Is that medium size?


 
Yup, Medium


----------



## Cuteandcouture

I'm loving all these pics of how efficient everyone is in placing items in their bags!!


----------



## nad11

sorbetmotorbag said:


> Inside my black cf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251890


very neat and cool!


----------



## nad11

baglover30 said:


> my goodies inside my boy


ur boy is gorgeous! love love love ur pink wallet too!


----------



## helloodiane

sorbetmotorbag said:


> Inside my black cf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251890



Porsche! Vroom vroom! =o


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ashin121 said:


> Taking my gst and dog out to the vet.
> 
> Picture was taken after I got back
> Chanel yen wallet
> Chanel key holder with my key fob
> Chanel makeup bag
> Chanel lip glossimers and colorstay lip gloss
> Burberry sunglasses
> Kleenex
> Doggy treat and a container the vet gave me to collect stool (lol)
> 
> View attachment 2236742



I like your lip gloss collection =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

baglover30 said:


> my goodies inside my boy



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sorbetmotorbag said:


> Inside my black cf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251890



I love your hello kitty iphone case! Its so cute!!!


----------



## mariasen

Love this thread.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

I'm inspired by this thread! So now I need to accessorize how I organize inside my bags!!


----------



## helloodiane

This thread makes me want to quit my job and just sit home all day playing with my little CHANEL bags... 

Just putting stuff in and organizing all my things so that they fit nicely.


----------



## smartsoh

Hope to see more people posting " What's in my Boy bag" photos.


----------



## hedgwin99

baglover30 said:


> my goodies inside my boy


Hi~ can u tell me where n when did u purchase this beautiful pink camellia wallet?


----------



## GingerJ08

Inside my PST..


----------



## omgamylee

Here's the insides of my lovely Chanel. Luckily, this bag is smaller. If I took a picture of what I carry around when I use my YSL Muse, I'd be here all day!


----------



## Noeline25

omgamylee said:


> Here's the insides of my lovely Chanel. Luckily, this bag is smaller. If I took a picture of what I carry around when I use my YSL Muse, I'd be here all day!


This is a very nice bag.


----------



## wien

omgamylee said:


> Here's the insides of my lovely Chanel. Luckily, this bag is smaller. If I took a picture of what I carry around when I use my YSL Muse, I'd be here all day!


You bag is cute and fit a lot too.  May I ask what size and style? Thank you.


----------



## tenshix

omgamylee said:


> Here's the insides of my lovely Chanel. Luckily, this bag is smaller. If I took a picture of what I carry around when I use my YSL Muse, I'd be here all day!



Love!! Everyone here is so organized I feel like I should start to do the same but I'm much too lazy..

When carrying a big bag I always feel like I'm going through a big black hole since I have to rummage and dig through before I find what I want, lol.


----------



## tenshix

essiedub said:


> The rainbow in my EastWest Flap
> 
> Small Wallet
> Mini Agenda
> Notebook
> Mobile Phone
> Eye Pencil
> Lip Balm
> Handcream
> Comb
> Keys



I love your East West flap!! It fits quite a lot!


----------



## essiedub

sffoodie said:


> I have that same wallet! I have never seen anyone with it before! I love how small but functional it is!


 


*sffoodie:* Yes, I searched high and low for a small wallet that wasn't too thick. This is perfect!


----------



## essiedub

tenshix said:


> I love your East West flap!! It fits quite a lot!


*Tenshix:*   Thank you. I am always looking for special editions. Yes, without the double flap, it holds quite a bit.   I have a soft spot for the "fabric" versions in classic shapes.


----------



## blossomlight

D3183 said:


> My new reissue (size 226)!
> 
> First & 2nd pic are what's in it while I'm at work... last pic is what I carry around when I'm out. I could fit more inside if I wanted. It weighs 3 1/2 pounds with everything inside.




The color is so pretty! May I know what's the name of the color?


----------



## lilyrose0156

omgamylee said:


> Here's the insides of my lovely Chanel. Luckily, this bag is smaller. If I took a picture of what I carry around when I use my YSL Muse, I'd be here all day!



I love this bag! Which year is it from


----------



## Cuteandcouture

smartsoh said:


> Hope to see more people posting " What's in my Boy bag" photos.



Me too!!


----------



## baglover30

hedgwin99 said:


> Hi~ can u tell me where n when did u purchase this beautiful pink camellia wallet?


Sry, just saw your message today, I got it from topanga nordstrom. PM me if you need my SA


----------



## CMFroggy

J.A.N. said:


> I had these in my Chanel yesterday
> Louis vuitton Zippy Orgniser
> Keys
> Address Book
> 
> but these today as they are a better fit.
> Louis Vuitton Fush. Epi Eugene wallet
> Keys
> Harrods Pouch



Which bag is this?  It seems like a good size for what I carry


----------



## Myrkur

baglover30 said:


> my goodies inside my boy



What's that small Juicy Couture?


----------



## Zasha

Inside my navy 12p 227 reissue
ATTACH]2274156[/ATTACH]


----------



## nelig8

Inside my 'new to me' Chanel Medallion tote GHW! I've minimized what I carry like CRAZY and I'm still trying to keep doing that. I want to get a card holder and use that instead of a full-on wallet since I don't like using cash.

-gum
-Ray Ban Wayfarers
-Michael Kors wallet
-wet wipes, tissues, mirror, stain remover
-pen
-makeup bag
-'emergency bag' consisting of pills, sewing kit, band aids etc
-deodorant, in case I forget to apply at home or I want to reapply
-hand sanitizer
-pen

That is all


----------



## baglover30

Myrkur said:


> What's that small Juicy Couture?


It's a lipstick


----------



## Raqy

MissChiara said:


> Today in my Chanel soft on a chain hobo just the essentials for a walk out:
> Chanel cosmetic case
> Dior crème rose lip balm
> Chanel key case
> Chanel card holder
> Pink dog poo bag|O|
> Dolce & Gabbana black matte sunglasses
> Chanel ciggy case
> Earphones
> Tissues
> And my iphone(used to take pictures)
> View attachment 2202098
> 
> View attachment 2202099


Hi, 

I love this little cosmetic case. Could you please show what fits in it and the inside of it please 

Thank you,


----------



## cmontoya1989

nelig8 said:


> View attachment 2274308
> View attachment 2274309
> View attachment 2274313
> 
> 
> Inside my 'new to me' Chanel Medallion tote GHW! I've minimized what I carry like CRAZY and I'm still trying to keep doing that. I want to get a card holder and use that instead of a full-on wallet since I don't like using cash.
> 
> -gum
> -Ray Ban Wayfarers
> -Michael Kors wallet
> -wet wipes, tissues, mirror, stain remover
> -pen
> -makeup bag
> -'emergency bag' consisting of pills, sewing kit, band aids etc
> -deodorant, in case I forget to apply at home or I want to reapply
> -hand sanitizer
> -pen
> 
> That is all


So jealous of your medallion! I would've bought one asap had I know they'd discontinue it  

Gorgeous bag though


----------



## umlm

LucyBlue said:


> I just found this thread thanks to the "What's your favorite" thread and I can't believe I haven't read it before! It needs a bump...
> 
> I've always wondered what you all keep in those jumbos, wow ! In case some of you are wondering what can fit in a mini flap, here's what's in mine.  I keep my cash and cards in the zipper pocket.



great
I lost my WOC yesterday, and now searching for some ideas to buy or WOC again or miniflap. Would you please tell me what are the measurement of your mini? and the price? I would love to buy one like this. Thank you


----------



## Lola69

Zasha said:


> Inside my navy 12p 227 reissue
> ATTACH]2274156[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274157



Pretty insides


----------



## Shaz24

baglover30 said:


> my goodies inside my boy



That wallet  may I ask what style is it?


----------



## baglover30

Shaz24 said:


> That wallet  may I ask what style is it?


chanel camellia yen wallet


----------



## MissChiara

Raqy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love this little cosmetic case. Could you please show what fits in it and the inside of it please
> 
> Thank you,



Hi,sorry for my late reply,for some reasons I can't upload pictures in these days...


----------



## MissChiara

I have already posted some pictures of my cosmetic bag in the thread:what's in your cosmetic bag?
You can take a look here!
I'm so sorry...but I'll try again during next says to post pictures,I have already taken them!


----------



## Raqy

MissChiara said:


> Hi,sorry for my late reply,for some reasons I can't upload pictures in these days...



Ok no problem.  Is it still in stores, do you happen to know?

I see you already answered that for someone else.. so thank you for the pic, and reply


----------



## MissChiara

Raqy said:


> Ok no problem.  Is it still in stores, do you happen to know?
> 
> I see you already answered that for someone else.. so thank you for the pic, and reply



Here in Italy I saw some months ago a similar One in a Chanel boutique,but it was in quilted lambskin,so pretty!


----------



## Raqy

MissChiara said:


> Here in Italy I saw some months ago a similar One in a Chanel boutique,but it was in quilted lambskin,so pretty!



Yours is very pretty.  I had seen one on ebay but no authentication card so I wasn't sure what to look for.  But, I'll bet that one is pretty also.  I'll keep looking. 
Thanks again.


----------



## julie1mickey

Agree with cammy1


----------



## MissChiara

Raqy said:


> Yours is very pretty.  I had seen one on ebay but no authentication card so I wasn't sure what to look for.  But, I'll bet that one is pretty also.  I'll keep looking.
> Thanks again.



Post it in the autentication thread,they can help you!


----------



## Raqy

MissChiara said:


> Post it in the autentication thread,they can help you!


 
Next time I see one I will..  thanks


----------



## Mondrianum

LV purse
Coin purse
Lancôme powder
Chanel lipstick 
And a smart phone to take the photo


----------



## vivs_1229

Mondrianum said:


> View attachment 2286794
> 
> 
> LV purse
> Coin purse
> Lancôme powder
> Chanel lipstick
> And a smart phone to take the photo


 
the quilts are so puffy... gorgeous!


----------



## Mondrianum

vivs_1229 said:


> the quilts are so puffy... gorgeous!



Thank you. Love it soooo much.


----------



## Kalos

My small classic double flap...



Inside...



-Mulberry heart shaped coin purse
-alcohol gel
-tissues
-lip balm
-facial blotting papers
-credit card
-small hand cream
-keys 
-iPhone (not pictured as I was taking the photos with it!)


----------



## SylviadeParis

butterfliie said:


> In my patent blush medium classic flap today at work: my wallet, phone, keys (no car keys b/c I walk to work), mini brush, and SoftLips.
> 
> LOL I had to be sneaky while taking these pictures on my credenza at work.  My boss would have been like, "What are you doing?!?"


Your bag is gorgeous! I love seeing what's in my bag!


----------



## CherryHeart

What's in my m/l flap!

-small zip wallet by Cole Haan
-iphone (taking picture with it!)
-lavender hand wipes
-lavender salve (for lips.... Can you tell I like lavender?)
-hand lotion (in purple and clear container.... I always keep little containers like this and fill them with hand cream to throw in my bags since I can't live without it!)
-mirror compact
-purse holder (the flower)
-shot glass (a gift from my friend's vacation... I don't normally carry a shot glass in my handbag! )


----------



## julianorman

CherryHeart said:


> What's in my m/l flap!
> -shot glass (a gift from my friend's vacation... I don't normally carry a shot glass in my handbag! )



I do. Don't judge me


----------



## machihazel

sarahcaitlin said:


> In my vintage jumbo vertical stripe in caviar leather with gold hardware.



So gorgeous.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

machihazel said:


> So gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## South Beach

CherryHeart said:


> What's in my m/l flap!
> 
> -small zip wallet by Cole Haan
> -iphone (taking picture with it!)
> -lavender hand wipes
> -lavender salve (for lips.... Can you tell I like lavender?)
> -hand lotion (in purple and clear container.... I always keep little containers like this and fill them with hand cream to throw in my bags since I can't live without it!)
> -mirror compact
> -purse holder (the flower)
> -shot glass (a gift from my friend's vacation... I don't normally carry a shot glass in my handbag! )


 Mmmm, this is great - I forgot I even had a purse holder and now with little lamb leboy I could really use it! Thanks - SB        Oh yeah - your bag is gorgeous too!


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

CherryHeart I'm looking for a purse hook so I don't have to put my brand new Chanel on the floor. Where did you get yours? I love it!


----------



## South Beach

What's inside CC Crave today:

Grey patented striated zip around wallet
Small coin zebra for mirror and Advil
Hand sanitizer
Glasses
Lipstick
ATTACH]2297130[/ATTACH]
J Crew coupon - yeah!
Newly found purse holder from Brighton that I never used until today!




On the hunt for a smaller wallet - takes up way too much room with this bag, but perfect in my GST.


----------



## Haan

LucyBlue said:


> I just found this thread thanks to the "What's your favorite" thread and I can't believe I haven't read it before! It needs a bump...
> 
> I've always wondered what you all keep in those jumbos, wow ! In case some of you are wondering what can fit in a mini flap, here's what's in mine.  I keep my cash and cards in the zipper pocket.




Pretty much what my bag looks like, difference would be the phone because its 2013 now.


----------



## CherryHeart

South Beach said:


> Mmmm, this is great - I forgot I even had a purse holder and now with little lamb leboy I could really use it! Thanks - SB        Oh yeah - your bag is gorgeous too!




Thank you!! Yeah, purse holders are great, especially when they're decorative, you can hang them on your bag like a little purse charm, too!


----------



## CherryHeart

SpeakChicBlog said:


> CherryHeart I'm looking for a purse hook so I don't have to put my brand new Chanel on the floor. Where did you get yours? I love it!



I got mine from a little independent bag store near where I work (which has since closed down, sadness!), but I've seen these on eBay! Just search "flower purse holder" and a bunch in different colours come up. I have this one in black and white, but I want more colours..... like red!!!!


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

CherryHeart said:


> I got mine from a little independent bag store near where I work (which has since closed down, sadness!), but I've seen these on eBay! Just search "flower purse holder" and a bunch in different colours come up. I have this one in black and white, but I want more colours..... like red!!!!



I'll look it up. Thanks!


----------



## umlm

Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.

I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## nad11

umlm said:


> Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.
> 
> I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2307357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307358


lovely vintage! thanks for sharing! before this, i had no idea it could fit this much!


----------



## vlsh

umlm said:


> Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.
> 
> I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2307357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307358


WOW, thats a lots a mini can fit   Enjoy your lovely min


----------



## Oleic

oh wow! so neat


----------



## umlm

nad11 said:


> lovely vintage! thanks for sharing! before this, i had no idea it could fit this much!


I have never ever had mini before, so I couldn't know that It could fit that much things inside. I like the vintage mini better thanks to its chain attach to the bag by 2 hooks at 2 sides. I was thinking buying brand new mini, but finally I decided to go to this vintage mini.


----------



## umlm

vlsh said:


> WOW, thats a lots a mini can fit   Enjoy your lovely min


Thank you,
I will try to keep my vintage mini last long. I will have to ask Chanel in Paris to re-stitch it when I go there next month.


----------



## vlsh

umlm said:


> Thank you,
> I will try to keep my vintage mini last long. I will have to ask Chanel in Paris to re-stitch it when I go there next month.


That's great! Your mini is already in very good condition but will look even better after that


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

umlm said:


> Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.
> 
> I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2307357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307358



I'm suprised the mini can fit all those things. Nice bag.


----------



## umlm

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm suprised the mini can fit all those things. Nice bag.


dear Lavenderduckiez,
I was surprised myself too. It is my first mini, first vintage also, I couldn't know how much it could fit. It has more room than my WOC and the chain is shorter, for me it's more convenient.


----------



## bcbggirl

Cleaning out my purse ... decided to take a pic of what's inside


----------



## madamelH

In my Coco Sporran bag:
Tod's wallet
Chanel compact powder
L'Occitane lipbalm
Tissue
Lifetrons portable charger for phone
iPhone cable

Not pictured:
iPhone and keys


----------



## ChanelDelight

smile4me6 said:


> Here is what is in my So Black Jumbo with room to spare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244278
> View attachment 2244279


 
Wow -  the black hardware ist absolutely gorgeous


----------



## machihazel

Fashionism said:


> Here is mine



Love this purse!!!


----------



## EvrythingChanel

Chanel lipgloss of course!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

julianorman said:


> I do. Don't judge me



Lololol - what a great post, made my whole day!


----------



## Pookiefoof

Here you go.


----------



## nad11

Pookiefoof said:


> Here you go.


nice! n i love ur glasses!


----------



## South Beach

Pookiefoof said:


> Here you go.



What is the Kerastase product? Looks interesting?


----------



## Pookiefoof

South Beach said:


> What is the Kerastase product? Looks interesting?


Hair serum ! Smells like Chanel Perfume


----------



## Pookiefoof

nad11 said:


> nice! n i love ur glasses!


Thank you ! Korean star wannabe


----------



## Rocket_girl

L to R:
glasses and sunnies...
Chanel pouch (attached to bag), holds iPhone and lip balm
Michael Kors wallet
Dooney & Bourke pouch w/ cosmetics, meds mints, and gum
pen
lipstick
éclat lumière
hand sanitizer
Kleenex
ear pods (in Chanel eyeglass pouch)
iPad mini in Shark keyboard case

All packed:


----------



## South Beach

Pookiefoof said:


> Hair serum ! Smells like Chanel Perfume



Thanks gotta get some of that!!!&#128521;


----------



## nad11

Rocket_girl said:


> View attachment 2330520
> 
> L to R:
> glasses and sunnies...
> Chanel pouch (attached to bag), holds iPhone and lip balm
> Michael Kors wallet
> Dooney & Bourke pouch w/ cosmetics, meds mints, and gum
> pen
> lipstick
> éclat lumière
> hand sanitizer
> Kleenex
> ear pods (in Chanel eyeglass pouch)
> iPad mini in Shark keyboard case
> 
> All packed:
> View attachment 2330537


love ur bag! it's very classy yet subtle.


----------



## Rocket_girl

nad11 said:


> love ur bag! it's very classy yet subtle.



That's exactly why I chose this one- thank you for seeing the same thing I do!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

LOVE the collection Rocket Girl!


----------



## Rocket_girl

AllThingsLuxury said:


> LOVE the collection Rocket Girl!



Thank you


----------



## ChanelChap

Pookiefoof said:


> Here you go.



Where are your eyeglasses from? They look so chic!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rocket_girl said:


> View attachment 2330520
> 
> L to R:
> glasses and sunnies...
> Chanel pouch (attached to bag), holds iPhone and lip balm
> Michael Kors wallet
> Dooney & Bourke pouch w/ cosmetics, meds mints, and gum
> pen
> lipstick
> éclat lumière
> hand sanitizer
> Kleenex
> ear pods (in Chanel eyeglass pouch)
> iPad mini in Shark keyboard case
> 
> All packed:
> View attachment 2330537



Rocket_girl, can you tell me what the name of your bag is? I've never seen one like it before! Very cool!


----------



## Rocket_girl

catsinthebag said:


> Rocket_girl, can you tell me what the name of your bag is? I've never seen one like it before! Very cool!



Thank you- yes! its a Caviar Bucket, circa 1990 (made between 1989-1991). I am not a flap girl- they're works if art. but they aren't me. I stumbled across this style and fell in love. i have seen a couple of them out there, but not many. coolest feature is invisible slip pockets outside the drawstring compartment. the attached pochette (not visible here) can slide into one of the two outer pockets  easy access for phone, lip balm, boarding pass, etc...


----------



## catsinthebag

Rocket_girl said:


> Thank you- yes! its a Caviar Bucket, circa 1990 (made between 1989-1991). I am not a flap girl- they're works if art. but they aren't me. I stumbled across this style and fell in love. i have seen a couple of them out there, but not many. coolest feature is invisible slip pockets outside the drawstring compartment. the attached pochette (not visible here) can slide into one of the two outer pockets  easy access for phone, lip balm, boarding pass, etc...



Thanks! Your bag is very cool -- and totally unique! I love flaps, but love how different this is. The invisible slip pockets sound like genius!


----------



## kattyagg

sorbetmotorbag said:


> Inside my black cf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251890



Love the hello kitty too!


----------



## dreamtogold

very cute !


----------



## April i.

What's inside my beige vintage chanel

A book
Lv mini pochette
An old cosmetic kit from vs
An old ck toiletry bag
Coin purse
Prada eyeglasses
Iphone5
Samsung galaxy s3
Sony xperia e
Voucher


----------



## Samantha S

That's what I carry to work, today.


----------



## nad11

April i. said:


> What's inside my beige vintage chanel
> 
> A book
> Lv mini pochette
> An old cosmetic kit from vs
> An old ck toiletry bag
> Coin purse
> Prada eyeglasses
> Iphone5
> Samsung galaxy s3
> Sony xperia e
> Voucher
> 
> View attachment 2346178


----------



## April i.

nad11 said:


> lovely vintage!



Thank you!


----------



## Samantha S

My weekend bag, the jumbo caviar in ghw.


----------



## April i.

Samantha S said:


> My weekend bag, the jumbo caviar in ghw.



Gorgeous bag! Hope to have one in shw soon!


----------



## Samantha S

April i. said:


> Gorgeous bag! Hope to have one in shw soon!




Good luck in hunting the jumbo in shw. Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## Katzilla

My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


----------



## ChanelDelight

Katzilla said:


> My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


 

Wow, your Boy is totally TDF 

Love your Première watch.


----------



## CLC913

Katzilla said:


> My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


All I can say is WOW! I love your bag!!!


----------



## nad11

Katzilla said:


> My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


OMG!! u've got all the pretty stuffs in your bag!!!


----------



## nty

today in my GST SHW 

L - R:
LV Zippy Organizer 
LV Monogram Cles - SO USEFUL
Chanel CoCo Shine - #57 Aventure  
Dior Lip Glow
Glysomed hand cream - works so well !
Compact hair brush
Apple headphones
Card for a free app from Starbucks


----------



## fishyxpisces13

CherryHeart said:


> What's in my m/l flap!
> 
> -small zip wallet by Cole Haan
> -iphone (taking picture with it!)
> -lavender hand wipes
> -lavender salve (for lips.... Can you tell I like lavender?)
> -hand lotion (in purple and clear container.... I always keep little containers like this and fill them with hand cream to throw in my bags since I can't live without it!)
> -mirror compact
> -purse holder (the flower)
> -shot glass (a gift from my friend's vacation... I don't normally carry a shot glass in my handbag! )



Just bought the same purse hook after seeing yours on TPF! Looking forward to using it.


----------



## crochetbella

Love seeing everyone's pics! 

Here's what's inside my GST -
Hermes notebook
Goyard wallet
LV cles
Coach wristlet with lipgloss etc inside
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## Samantha S

crochetbella said:


> Love seeing everyone's pics!
> 
> Here's what's inside my GST -
> Hermes notebook
> Goyard wallet
> LV cles
> Coach wristlet with lipgloss etc inside
> Chanel sunglasses


 

Beautiful GST


----------



## Samantha S

Katzilla said:


> My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


 


Though the space is limited but you managed to organized your essentials into this chic bag. Seriously, your boy rocks!!


----------



## Samantha S

umlm said:


> Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.
> 
> I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2307357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Its amazing how much you can fit in there! Thanks for sharing. Your vintage chanel is still very beautiful...


----------



## crochetbella

Samantha S said:


> Beautiful GST



Thank you! I love your Jumbo.


----------



## Samantha S

crochetbella said:


> Thank you! I love your Jumbo.


 

Thanks


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My new diamond flap bag from Paris is making its debut today! Not sure if it's really a day bag but today is my birthday so I just had to use it : )


----------



## lollypopland

Katzilla said:


> My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


 
Great... Im thinking bout getting one too. Is it medium size? 

Im so drooling over this bag


----------



## purseobsessedRX

In honor of National Handbag Day!


----------



## yvette362

What's in my Jumbo Single Flap today:
Chanel Lambskin wallet
Chanel Lipstick Organdi rose - discontinued 
iPhone 5 (taken out of case for picture)
Blackberry 
Altoids (biggest pet peeve is bad breath)
Comb


----------



## mybeautifulboys

Omg this has made me clear out my Chanel bag lol! In it I have a black Chanel purse, black Chanel bow sunglasses, orbit complete, ghd comb, Elizabeth Arden eight hour cream lip protection, Hugo boss handbag hook, pens, emery board, some Chanel buttons (a bit random I know!) and some truvia sugar. Oh and my 'keep calm there's always tomorrow' diary!


----------



## nad11

yvette362 said:


> What's in my Jumbo Single Flap today:
> Chanel Lambskin wallet
> Chanel Lipstick Organdi rose - discontinued
> iPhone 5 (taken out of case for picture)
> Blackberry
> Altoids (biggest pet peeve is bad breath)
> Comb


neat stuff u've got!


----------



## nad11

purseobsessedRX said:


> In honor of National Handbag Day!


lovely!


----------



## South Beach

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new diamond flap bag from Paris is making its debut today! Not sure if it's really a day bag but today is my birthday so I just had to use it : )


 

She's beautiful!!!

I think she's an anytime bag and will acquiesce to the occasion!

All the Best -SB


----------



## sagacat

madamelH said:


> View attachment 2319278
> 
> In my Coco Sporran bag:
> Tod's wallet
> Chanel compact powder
> L'Occitane lipbalm
> Tissue
> Lifetrons portable charger for phone
> iPhone cable
> 
> Not pictured:
> iPhone and keys


I have to say the Tod's wallet looks amazingly pretty!


----------



## CLC913

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new diamond flap bag from Paris is making its debut today! Not sure if it's really a day bag but today is my birthday so I just had to use it : )


Wow! STUNNING!! It's shiny and puffy and perfect.


----------



## CLC913

umlm said:


> Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.
> 
> I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2307357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307358


I'm impressed by how much the mini can hold. I would love to own one some day. Enjoy it


----------



## Samantha S

purseobsessedRX said:


> In honor of National Handbag Day!


 

Love your jumbo in ghw. It glows.


----------



## Samantha S

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new diamond flap bag from Paris is making its debut today! Not sure if it's really a day bag but today is my birthday so I just had to use it : )


 

Your diamond flap looks buttery soft. Love it. Ive seen it in chanel boutique last week and its a beautiful bag. I didn't buy it as I have set my heart to get a large 2.55.


----------



## auth888




----------



## neome

This is what I carry in my WOC today 








From left, clinique chubby stick, car key, clinique happy perfume, Iphone 5 and Samsung note 3.


----------



## Sariina

Neome: Wow the WOC is so pretty and looks like it fits the iphone, keys, lipstick etc really well! 
I hope to find one when I'm in Paris.


----------



## neome

Sariina said:


> Neome: Wow the WOC is so pretty and looks like it fits the iphone, keys, lipstick etc really well!
> I hope to find one when I'm in Paris.



Yup it does fit quite alot actually, really luv it such a practical, functional n compact little purse, i cant stop using it at the moment, try to get one in the caviar coz its much sturdier n durable if u wanna use it alot like me, hope u get urs soon, good luck !


----------



## anisetta

its pretty full :giggles::giggles:

Chanel "chich with me" black large lamb skin with ghw bag
Chanel black lamb skin big wallet (don't remember the name)
Chanel classic black lensed shades with chain on the sides
Car key and papers
House key
Mac cosmetic bag for hygenic stuff
iPhone 4S and Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (not on the pic cause I was using it)


----------



## Samantha S

My hg, the iconic 2.55 in ghw. I love its more roomy compared to my jumbo and its lightweight. I cant believe it took me a year to realize this is a beautiful iconic bag. I am glad I bought it and I must say, I love the 2.55 more than the jumbo.


----------



## auth888

Samantha S said:


> My hg, the iconic 2.55 in ghw. I love its more roomy compared to my jumbo and its lightweight. I cant believe it took me a year to realize this is a beautiful iconic bag. I am glad I bought it and I must say, I love the 2.55 more than the jumbo.



Hi, what's the series on your 2.55?


----------



## Samantha S

auth888 said:


> Hi, what's the series on your 2.55?


 
Mine is 18 series, SA said its made this yr. However, I saw chanel now has 19 series already.


----------



## Samantha S

auth888 said:


> View attachment 2377091


 

Love your 2.55 in rthw. It looks classic too. What size is your 2.55? medium?


----------



## taste4design

anisetta said:


> its pretty full :giggles::giggles:
> 
> Chanel "chich with me" black large lamb skin with ghw bag
> Chanel black lamb skin big wallet (don't remember the name)
> Chanel classic black lensed shades with chain on the sides
> Car key and papers
> House key
> Mac cosmetic bag for hygenic stuff
> iPhone 4S and Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (not on the pic cause I was using it)


I LOVE your bag  xx


----------



## elzi

Samantha S said:


> My hg, the iconic 2.55 in ghw. I love its more roomy compared to my jumbo and its lightweight. I cant believe it took me a year to realize this is a beautiful iconic bag. I am glad I bought it and I must say, I love the 2.55 more than the jumbo.



My HG too! May I know which size is this? 227/large?


----------



## anisetta

taste4design said:


> I LOVE your bag  xx



 thank you


----------



## Samantha S

elzi said:


> My HG too! May I know which size is this? 227/large?


 
Mine is large. What size is your 2.55? Colour and hw?


----------



## elzi

Samantha S said:


> Mine is large. What size is your 2.55? Colour and hw?



Haha I haven't gotten it yet.. hopefully this December when I head to Italy!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Samantha S said:


> My hg, the iconic 2.55 in ghw. I love its more roomy compared to my jumbo and its lightweight. I cant believe it took me a year to realize this is a beautiful iconic bag. I am glad I bought it and I must say, I love the 2.55 more than the jumbo.


Hi your bag is so so beautiful. I have a jumbo but I dream about this bag and hope to make it mine one day . Actually I can relate to this post because I bought the jumbo before I really fell for the reissue. I remember falling HARD for it when I tried it on in the store and it was so perfect. Do you still plan on using the jumbo, or will you give it a rest because of this beauty?


----------



## kwalk221

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


Wow... Very tidy!


----------



## kwalk221

vivianhw said:


> I don't carry much in my bag


Love all of the Chanel inside of the Chanel lol


----------



## sarahrae1983

This is a fab post, some of the older pictures show some classic phones!!


----------



## Samantha S

elzi said:


> Haha I haven't gotten it yet.. hopefully this December when I head to Italy!


 

Ahhh..........you must absolutely get this iconic 2.55. This is my most loved chanel and now I understand why many tpers love this bag so much. You simply feel special and elegant carrying the 2.55 and the distress calf is soft and smooth and the details on the chain is so pretty and vintage looking. The bonus point is the 2.55 is lightweight, even more pleasure to carry for long hours. I guess the 2.55 makes a great travel bag. Im gonna take it to travel when I got the chance.


----------



## umlm

In my Chanel mini Classic flap today 

Hermes Bearn wallet

Hermes agenda

iphone 4s and headset

car key

Cartier key pouch

small pocket napkin

lipsbalm

and ball pen

It's really full right?


----------



## Blackboots3

love a peek inside the Chanels!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Minimal in my mini flap...

Tub if moisturizer
Lipstick 
Card holder
Mob phone
Mint


----------



## Samantha S

DizzyFairy said:


> Minimal in my mini flap...
> 
> Tub if moisturizer
> Lipstick
> Card holder
> Mob phone
> Mint


 

WOW!! I love your vintage flap, its so timeless and classic, especially with the cc charm zip. So chanel. Chanel vintage pieces are so precious and beautiful. You are lucky to own one. I am only into chanel last year, so I don't have the luxury of owning a vintage piece, unless I go pre loved. Vintage pieces appeal to me, it a different feel altogether, so coco, so chanel...congrats.


----------



## helloodiane

DizzyFairy said:


> Minimal in my mini flap...
> 
> Tub if moisturizer
> Lipstick
> Card holder
> Mob phone
> Mint



Tell me more about this Mob phone...


----------



## helloodiane

DizzyFairy said:


> Minimal in my mini flap...
> 
> Tub if moisturizer
> Lipstick
> Card holder
> Mob phone
> Mint



Ohhhhhhhh MOBILE phone. The whole time I was scanning the picture and zooming in thinking, "I've got to see how gangster this phone is!"


----------



## iceshiva

umlm said:


> In my Chanel mini Classic flap today
> 
> Hermes Bearn wallet
> 
> Hermes agenda
> 
> iphone 4s and headset
> 
> car key
> 
> Cartier key pouch
> 
> small pocket napkin
> 
> lipsbalm
> 
> and ball pen
> 
> It's really full right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384843
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384844
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384842




quite full but very good


----------



## umlm

Thanks,
I'm making my bag better by selling Hermes GM agenda and bought a new one with silver sterling ballpen. I will put the picture soon. It helps my bag more rooms


----------



## SoLady

In my jumbo flap

Tory Burch zippy wallet
Chanel sunnies
Kate Spade card holder 
Mirror
Mac eyebrow pencil
Ruby red purse hook
Chanel lip gloss x 2
Travel perfume bottle
Pocket size cetaphil lotion


----------



## nad11

SoLady said:


> In my jumbo flap
> 
> Tory Burch zippy wallet
> Chanel sunnies
> Kate Spade card holder
> Mirror
> Mac eyebrow pencil
> Ruby red purse hook
> Chanel lip gloss x 2
> Travel perfume bottle
> Pocket size cetaphil lotion


thanks for sharing. i especially love how your lipstick and small bottles are neatly placed in the smaller pockets!


----------



## Samantha S

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi your bag is so so beautiful. I have a jumbo but I dream about this bag and hope to make it mine one day . Actually I can relate to this post because I bought the jumbo before I really fell for the reissue. I remember falling HARD for it when I tried it on in the store and it was so perfect. Do you still plan on using the jumbo, or will you give it a rest because of this beauty?



Hi, sorry for the late reply as I've just read your post. Hope you don't mind.

I've been using my reissue since I bought it last month. Jumbo will 'rest' at the moment. I'm not too sure when I will use jumbo again as I enjoyed carrying my reissue so much that I can't bear to part with it. If you like the style and design of the reissue, get it before the price increase again. IMO, reissue is more special compared to jumbo, as its designed by coco herself, this bag is so iconic and timeless. Good luck in deciding your next Chanel


----------



## cic78

Samantha S said:


> Ahhh..........you must absolutely get this iconic 2.55. This is my most loved chanel and now I understand why many tpers love this bag so much. You simply feel special and elegant carrying the 2.55 and the distress calf is soft and smooth and the details on the chain is so pretty and vintage looking. The bonus point is the 2.55 is lightweight, even more pleasure to carry for long hours. I guess the 2.55 makes a great travel bag. Im gonna take it to travel when I got the chance.


Lovely Chanel bag.


----------



## cic78

SoLady said:


> In my jumbo flap
> 
> Tory Burch zippy wallet
> Chanel sunnies
> Kate Spade card holder
> Mirror
> Mac eyebrow pencil
> Ruby red purse hook
> Chanel lip gloss x 2
> Travel perfume bottle
> Pocket size cetaphil lotion


Gorgeous Chanel bag.


----------



## mechel

loving it!


----------



## TheChanelbabe

&#10084;&#65039; The bag and very organized.


----------



## TheChanelbabe

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; The bag and very neat inside.


----------



## TheChanelbabe

&#10084;&#65039; It. It hold a lot more than I thought.


----------



## D3183

Well, here's what's in my bag - m/l black caviar flap with silver hardware.

The photos show the bag, the bag full of stuff, everything outside the bag, and then everything inside the bag completely emptied (I dumped out my slgs so you can see what goes inside them as well). 

The main items are my LV mini pochette, key cles, chanel cardholder, iphone, and tissue pack. The mini pochette holds my makeup, the cles holds my housekeys and change (and purse hook), and my cardholder holds the cards that I use the most. The rest of the cards I tote around with me I put in the back two pockets in the main body of the bag. I put receipts in the very front pocket. I do use this bag everyday unless I'm going somewhere that it's really not appropriate.

I also keep my passport and a pad stuffed in the "secret compartment". 

This bag really does carry a lot for its size. Most of the time I leave the camera at home, but it's nice to know that it fits in there if I do want to bring it around!


----------



## lorenejackson

oh shoot. I really wanted to post a pic of how my bag looks inside, but my camera got broken. Well I enjoyed your pics anyway. Awesome!

workout tips


----------



## emjetz

D3183 said:


> Well, here's what's in my bag - m/l black caviar flap with silver hardware.
> 
> The photos show the bag, the bag full of stuff, everything outside the bag, and then everything inside the bag completely emptied (I dumped out my slgs so you can see what goes inside them as well).
> 
> The main items are my LV mini pochette, key cles, chanel cardholder, iphone, and tissue pack. The mini pochette holds my makeup, the cles holds my housekeys and change (and purse hook), and my cardholder holds the cards that I use the most. The rest of the cards I tote around with me I put in the back two pockets in the main body of the bag. I put receipts in the very front pocket. I do use this bag everyday unless I'm going somewhere that it's really not appropriate.
> 
> I also keep my passport and a pad stuffed in the "secret compartment".
> 
> This bag really does carry a lot for its size. Most of the time I leave the camera at home, but it's nice to know that it fits in there if I do want to bring it around!



thanks for posting this! u makes me want a medium flap now instead if mini square~


----------



## nad11

D3183 said:


> Well, here's what's in my bag - m/l black caviar flap with silver hardware.
> 
> The photos show the bag, the bag full of stuff, everything outside the bag, and then everything inside the bag completely emptied (I dumped out my slgs so you can see what goes inside them as well).
> 
> The main items are my LV mini pochette, key cles, chanel cardholder, iphone, and tissue pack. The mini pochette holds my makeup, the cles holds my housekeys and change (and purse hook), and my cardholder holds the cards that I use the most. The rest of the cards I tote around with me I put in the back two pockets in the main body of the bag. I put receipts in the very front pocket. I do use this bag everyday unless I'm going somewhere that it's really not appropriate.
> 
> I also keep my passport and a pad stuffed in the "secret compartment".
> 
> This bag really does carry a lot for its size. Most of the time I leave the camera at home, but it's nice to know that it fits in there if I do want to bring it around!


nice! the m/l sure can fit a significant amount!


----------



## maxy

Hi, in my large denim bag
New Chanel Yen wallet
Prada card holder
Agnes B long card holder
Samsung tab
small cosmetic pouch


----------



## Piyo1115

In my medium flap today &#128539;


----------



## Ondrea

Chanel easy flap jumbo


----------



## umlm

In my Chanel mini 4 holes today
just very little change compares to last time.

Hermes Bearn wallet
Hermes PM agenda with sterling silver ball pen
Cartier key holder pouch
Iphone 4s
Lips-balm
car key
Napkin


----------



## valina

Blueberry said:


> Via www.insidemypurse.com coming soon!


is this a grand shopper tote?  it looks much smaller!  i like this size!


----------



## Wifeybug

D3183 said:


> Well, here's what's in my bag - m/l black caviar flap with silver hardware.
> 
> The photos show the bag, the bag full of stuff, everything outside the bag, and then everything inside the bag completely emptied (I dumped out my slgs so you can see what goes inside them as well).
> 
> The main items are my LV mini pochette, key cles, chanel cardholder, iphone, and tissue pack. The mini pochette holds my makeup, the cles holds my housekeys and change (and purse hook), and my cardholder holds the cards that I use the most. The rest of the cards I tote around with me I put in the back two pockets in the main body of the bag. I put receipts in the very front pocket. I do use this bag everyday unless I'm going somewhere that it's really not appropriate.
> 
> I also keep my passport and a pad stuffed in the "secret compartment".
> 
> This bag really does carry a lot for its size. Most of the time I leave the camera at home, but it's nice to know that it fits in there if I do want to bring it around!



Nice!!!

Where did you get your purse hook?  I need one...

How is your cardholder holding up?  Lambskin, right???  Any scratches?

TIA!


----------



## Crazy_cj83

neome said:


> This is what I carry in my WOC today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left, clinique chubby stick, car key, clinique happy perfume, Iphone 5 and Samsung note 3.


Oooooo i had no idea a WOC could hold so much, one more reason to shop chanel now


----------



## Crazy_cj83

elzi said:


> Haha I haven't gotten it yet.. hopefully this December when I head to Italy!


Lucky you, i won't be heading to Italy till May Next year, But when i do, first thing on the agenda is heading to Chanel in Rome. Please let us know what you find


----------



## Crazy_cj83

sarahrae1983 said:


> This is a fab post, some of the older pictures show some classic phones!!


I know it's like a timeline of Chanel and phones right?


----------



## Crazy_cj83

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


I'm in love with this bag. Did you end up getting a tote?


----------



## Crazy_cj83

Mick said:


> ^^ beautiful bag Jenn!
> 
> This is for me_love_purses...a look inside and what fits inside....


May i ask what kind of bag this is? it's stunning


----------



## Crazy_cj83

umlm said:


> Here is my new baby. Chanel vintage mini.
> 
> I'm very happy to find it. I took it out immediately. Quite nice material despite its age. I will have to re-stitch it somewhere by Chanel when I go to Paris.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2307357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307358


awwww now i want one  Gonna break the bank but oh well!


----------



## Crazy_cj83

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new diamond flap bag from Paris is making its debut today! Not sure if it's really a day bag but today is my birthday so I just had to use it : )


It is gorgeous, it's never a bad time to wear chanel tho:giggles:


----------



## umlm

Crazy_cj83 said:


> awwww now i want one  Gonna break the bank but oh well!


Der Crazy- cj83, my Chanel Vintage is still in Paris. Meanwhile, i found another Chanel Mini 4 holes in Caviar. I will surely say Bye to my Vintage.


----------



## Crazy_cj83

umlm said:


> Der Crazy- cj83, my Chanel Vintage is still in Paris. Meanwhile, i found another Chanel Mini 4 holes in Caviar. I will surely say Bye to my Vintage.


Oh thats terrible


----------



## umlm

Crazy_cj83 said:


> Oh thats terrible


yes, a little. It will be back to me in 2 days, I hope, and I put it on sell already.


----------



## KittyKat65

Navy 14C GST

iPad mini in Kate Spade cover
Chanel burgundy patent wallet
Tom Ford reading glasses in old Nicole Miller case (the Tom Ford cases rub off and look nasty after a month or so)
Tom Ford sunglasses in Rebecca Minkoff case
Prada makeup bag containing iPod, Camera, Flip camera, lip balm and mini flashlight
Samsung Galaxy Blaze phone
keys


----------



## nad11

KittyKat65 said:


> Navy 14C GST
> 
> iPad mini in Kate Spade cover
> Chanel burgundy patent wallet
> Tom Ford reading glasses in old Nicole Miller case (the Tom Ford cases rub off and look nasty after a month or so)
> Tom Ford sunglasses in Rebecca Minkoff case
> Prada makeup bag containing iPod, Camera, Flip camera, lip balm and mini flashlight
> Samsung Galaxy Blaze phone
> keys


 the navy blue!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

KittyKat65 said:


> Navy 14C GST
> 
> iPad mini in Kate Spade cover
> Chanel burgundy patent wallet
> Tom Ford reading glasses in old Nicole Miller case (the Tom Ford cases rub off and look nasty after a month or so)
> Tom Ford sunglasses in Rebecca Minkoff case
> Prada makeup bag containing iPod, Camera, Flip camera, lip balm and mini flashlight
> Samsung Galaxy Blaze phone
> keys



the color is amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

umlm said:


> In my Chanel mini Classic flap today
> 
> Hermes Bearn wallet
> 
> Hermes agenda
> 
> iphone 4s and headset
> 
> car key
> 
> Cartier key pouch
> 
> small pocket napkin
> 
> lipsbalm
> 
> and ball pen
> 
> It's really full right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384843
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384844
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384842


I'm surprised it holds a lot of stuff. Beautiful color!


----------



## umlm

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm surprised it holds a lot of stuff. Beautiful color!


Thank you Lavenderduckiez
 I got it pre-love but happy still because this model is no longer available


----------



## Ms. Purseholic

Hi Everyone!

I have my Chanel Flap Bag today so as you know you cant fit much in it,

so today i have: 

My LV  Insolite Wallet in Damier Canvas
Kleenex
Clorets Pure Gum
Chanel Compact Makeup Powder (which i love, thats all i use)
MAC Blush "Bite of and apple (limited eddition, sorry for the broken lid)
Chanel kabuki Brush
EOS Strawberry sorbet (cant live without)
Christian Dior Lip Glow Color Reviver Glam (i loooove it and cant live without)
MAC eyelash curler (best one ive tried)
Advil migraine (get really bad migraines really often)

And you cant see my cell because i took the pic with it and no car keys today because is friday! is dinner and drinks night 

i usually carry allot when i have a bigger purse with me but this one is really limited in space,

have a good friday everyone!

FYI i love the chanel wallet with the pink inside! i was looking like crazy for the version of that but in the large zippy wallet and nobody has it :cry:is so frustrating aghh!

anyways Happy Friday!


----------



## Ms. Purseholic

sorry here is the pic...


----------



## Ms. Purseholic

OrangeCounty said:


> Can someone please post a pic of how much a jumbo classic flap can hold?


 
Hi!

here is how much a njumbo can hold


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Crazy_cj83 said:


> It is gorgeous, it's never a bad time to wear chanel tho:giggles:


Thank you! I need to wear it much more : )


----------



## D3183

Wifeybug said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Where did you get your purse hook?  I need one...
> 
> How is your cardholder holding up?  Lambskin, right???  Any scratches?
> 
> TIA!



I just saw this! So sorry it took me so long to reply!

I got my purse hook from Amazon. If you search for "Designer Collection Embossed Mirrored Purse Hook/Hanger" the one that I bought will pop up.  

The cardholder has held up great. It's lambskin but no noticeable scratches so far - and I'm rough with it!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Ms. Purseholic said:


> Hi!
> 
> here is how much a njumbo can hold



I still can't get over that my Insolite fits inside my Jumbo, it's awesome what a Jumbo can hold! Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## Silkpearl

In my mini reissue: 
BV key pouch - cards/ cash
Radley key pouch - keys
powder compact, lipstick, tissues, lip brush,
phone,


----------



## nad11

Silkpearl said:


> In my mini reissue:
> BV key pouch - cards/ cash
> Radley key pouch - keys
> powder compact, lipstick, tissues, lip brush,
> phone,


even the mini reissue can fit a lot ya!


----------



## caramelchoco

I love this thread!! I'm new to this so I don't have any pics to share atm


----------



## Lizzietish

Hey Guys! Here's my Beige Vintage Double Flap! My wallet is way too big!! waiting for my insolite coin purse for chirstmas!


----------



## nad11

Lizzietish said:


> Hey Guys! Here's my Beige Vintage Double Flap! My wallet is way too big!! waiting for my insolite coin purse for chirstmas!


Everything in this pic looks pretty!


----------



## Lizzietish

nad11 said:


> Everything in this pic looks pretty!


Aw thanks!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

For anyone that has a Chanel Medium Boy, I would love to see what fits in your bag!


----------



## caramelchoco

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new diamond flap bag from Paris is making its debut today! Not sure if it's really a day bag but today is my birthday so I just had to use it : )


so beautiful!!!


----------



## caramelchoco

Katzilla said:


> My new BOY is Enchained...inside is quite limited space so I have to use a name card holder as a wallet and get rid of my big fat vanity case..


wow, i saw this bag, the SA said it was really heavy, how do you feel carrying it around?


----------



## caramelchoco

April i. said:


> What's inside my beige vintage chanel
> 
> A book
> Lv mini pochette
> An old cosmetic kit from vs
> An old ck toiletry bag
> Coin purse
> Prada eyeglasses
> Iphone5
> Samsung galaxy s3
> Sony xperia e
> Voucher
> 
> View attachment 2346178


----------



## Souzie

The contents of my Twisted flap...


----------



## nad11

xsouzie said:


> The contents of my Twisted flap...
> View attachment 2427203
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427204


oh wow!! u've got a LOT of pretty SLGs in your bag!


----------



## 001meiling

KittyKat65 said:


> Navy 14C GST
> 
> iPad mini in Kate Spade cover
> Chanel burgundy patent wallet
> Tom Ford reading glasses in old Nicole Miller case (the Tom Ford cases rub off and look nasty after a month or so)
> Tom Ford sunglasses in Rebecca Minkoff case
> Prada makeup bag containing iPod, Camera, Flip camera, lip balm and mini flashlight
> Samsung Galaxy Blaze phone
> keys


aww....after looking your GST, thinking to get 1 for myself too....^^
I m a newbie in Chanel forum~~

Hi everyone..


----------



## LocksAndKeys

caramelchoco said:


> wow, i saw this bag, the SA said it was really heavy, how do you feel carrying it around?


I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## Samantha S

xsouzie said:


> The contents of my Twisted flap...
> View attachment 2427203
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427204




 It fits a lot. You have many nice slg.


----------



## Souzie

nad11 said:


> oh wow!! u've got a LOT of pretty SLGs in your bag!





Samantha S said:


> It fits a lot. You have many nice slg.



Thank you!!!


----------



## OoOLala

Hi I'm new here! Would like to see what fits in a large easy flap bag.. Thanks!


----------



## Infashionland

I wore my taupe maxi to work with my louis rosé pop wallet, gucci cosmetic bag, louis monogram agenda and card holder (which I use for buisness cards).


----------



## bellarusa

My bag today


----------



## emjetz

Chanel black medium quilted boy fits
-Chanel cambon bifold wallet
-Chanel compact powder
-Chanel blusher
-Chanel eye liner
-wet tissue
-Samsung note2 (I'm using to take picture)


----------



## Silkpearl

xsouzie said:


> The contents of my Twisted flap...
> View attachment 2427203
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427204


Xsouzie, you have a great selection of SLGs - different brands. Which ones do you like most / wear well?


----------



## Samantha S

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2431004
> View attachment 2431005
> 
> 
> I wore my taupe maxi to work with my louis rosé pop wallet, gucci cosmetic bag, louis monogram agenda and card holder (which I use for buisness cards).



Nice maxi, it does not look bulky at all.


----------



## Grande Latte

KittyKat65 said:


> Navy 14C GST
> 
> iPad mini in Kate Spade cover
> Chanel burgundy patent wallet
> Tom Ford reading glasses in old Nicole Miller case (the Tom Ford cases rub off and look nasty after a month or so)
> Tom Ford sunglasses in Rebecca Minkoff case
> Prada makeup bag containing iPod, Camera, Flip camera, lip balm and mini flashlight
> Samsung Galaxy Blaze phone
> keys



I love your Navy GST. I can't believe I sold my black one, have been kicking myself since 2008.


----------



## KittyKat65

Grande Latte said:


> I love your Navy GST. I can't believe I sold my black one, have been kicking myself since 2008.


Thank you!  I hear you on selling and regretting.  I had a burgundy patent one and sold it in 2009.  The color was stunning, but I needed the money at the time.  This makes up for it though


----------



## Cambonlove

In my Chanel Cambon bucket tote!


----------



## zaraha

Cambonlove said:


> In my Chanel Cambon bucket tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437807




Love chanel white lambi  beautiful bag and I feel you truly enjoying it with out any fear


----------



## Souzie

Silkpearl said:


> Xsouzie, you have a great selection of SLGs - different brands. Which ones do you like most / wear well?



Thank you!  I just got the keychain/coin purse, so it's my favorite at the moment.  It's really convenient...if I wanted to switch to a smaller bag, it could double as my wallet as it fits cards and bills.


----------



## 001meiling

Cambonlove said:


> In my Chanel Cambon bucket tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437807


oh wow.....so good u have various of branded bags such as LV n prada in chanel....
all 4 in 1...hahahaha....


----------



## Yijingchan

In my GST today for work and shopping


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Pookiefoof said:


> Here you go.



I spy Paw Paw


----------



## Juniper10

My new to me vintage jumbo!! I can't stop looking at her! My Anniversary gift! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Contents: makeup pouch, LV cles, sunglasses, small Vera Bradley pouch (for toiletries, extra contact, band aids and the like), hair clip. The stuff on the right fits comfortable in the inside open pocket.


----------



## Samantha S

I don't  carry much lately. Just a few items.


----------



## Infashionland

Samantha S said:


> Nice maxi, it does not look bulky at all.




It is honestly the best bag I own not too heavy like my Celine phantom and even with the hardware is lightweight and it can be worn so many ways. I also have a vintage Chanel Maxi with the large cc hardware (a lot more weight ) and I must say this is my go to bag and I have zero complaints. It also fits my large wallet and all my accessories.


----------



## umlm

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2431004
> View attachment 2431005
> 
> 
> I wore my taupe maxi to work with my louis rosé pop wallet, gucci cosmetic bag, louis monogram agenda and card holder (which I use for buisness cards).


lovely bag,
I'm looking for one in black GHW. and as you recently wrote about this light weight bag, you make me want it even more.
I will need to hunt for it.


----------



## Samantha S

Infashionland said:


> It is honestly the best bag I own not too heavy like my Celine phantom and even with the hardware is lightweight and it can be worn so many ways. I also have a vintage Chanel Maxi with the large cc hardware (a lot more weight ) and I must say this is my go to bag and I have zero complaints. It also fits my large wallet and all my accessories.



Light weight are great to go bags. I don't like heavy bags too; reissue is my to go bag ATM.


----------



## Leilei504

Really pretty can I see u wearing it Hun I am thinking about buying me one


----------



## Piyo1115

Infashionland said:


> It is honestly the best bag I own not too heavy like my Celine phantom and even with the hardware is lightweight and it can be worn so many ways. I also have a vintage Chanel Maxi with the large cc hardware (a lot more weight ) and I must say this is my go to bag and I have zero complaints. It also fits my large wallet and all my accessories.




Is this a single flap? I have a double flap jumbo and I find it quite heavy


----------



## Infashionland

Piyo1115 said:


> Is this a single flap? I have a double flap jumbo and I find it quite heavy


It is the single flap and I have compared the two and there is a big difference in weight I must say and by the time I put all of my things in my bags they get heavy. So the fact that it is lightweight to begin with really helps and makes her an ease to wear shopping, to work, out..really anywhere!


----------



## Leilei504

Love it can I see a pic of u holding it Hun I wanna but one but I wanna check the length


----------



## Leilei504

*Sai* said:


> Yes and also mine didn't look too bulky with all of these items in. It shut perfectly.


Hey Hun I love ur red bag can u pose a pic up of u wearing it I wanna bit one but I wanna see the length of it


----------



## Leilei504

*Sai* said:


> My Red Patent


Can u pose a pic up of u wearing it at the chanel website I seen this in I wanna buy it but I wanna see it on somebody  wearing it I wanna check the length


----------



## Toluneedschanel

nice bags


----------



## Lexgal

I cleaned and organized my bag today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## jewels82

Juniper10 said:


> My new to me vintage jumbo!! I can't stop looking at her! My Anniversary gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443851
> View attachment 2443852
> 
> 
> Contents: makeup pouch, LV cles, sunglasses, small Vera Bradley pouch (for toiletries, extra contact, band aids and the like), hair clip. The stuff on the right fits comfortable in the inside open pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443856


Wow!!!  Congrats!  Did you do a reveal?  Do you have modeling pics?  I'm trying to decide between a m/l and a jumbo


----------



## Juniper10

jewels82 said:


> Wow!!!  Congrats!  Did you do a reveal?  Do you have modeling pics?  I'm trying to decide between a m/l and a jumbo



Hi yes I did, should still be on the recent forum called "vintage instant reveal. So excited."  I did have modeling pics! Jumbo really works! Not too big! Chains on vintage are heavyy though... A lot heavier bag than my ml.
 FYI.  So...you're on to Chanel...we seem to be in the same place in our handbag journey


----------



## mulberryos

makeupmama said:


> Carrying my Chanel Mobile art Reissue Flap today. I love how roomy this bag is
> I keep it pretty light though. Just my LV Damier wallet, Carrie Chau pouch, mesh pouch, iPhone and my purple leather pen case from a local store here in Manila.


beautiful bag!!


----------



## jewels82

Juniper10 said:


> Hi yes I did, should still be on the recent forum called "vintage instant reveal. So excited."  I did have modeling pics! Jumbo really works! Not too big! Chains on vintage are heavyy though... A lot heavier bag than my ml.
> FYI.  So...you're on to Chanel...we seem to be in the same place in our handbag journey



Wow, it looks so beautiful on you!  I am on to chanel but sill love LV, especially my slgs. You switching fully over now?  My husband thinks that's what I'm doing but I think I'll hang on to some of my stuff. I wish I was in the same place as you in my handbag journey!!!  I am hoping to buy my first chanel in February for my birthday. Hopefully a mini flap. Then I have to start saving again, so hopefully later this year a m/l or jumbo. I'm not sure what size I want. I can't wait!!!!  You are so lucky, congrats again and happy new year


----------



## whjtracy

My day with my 'boy'


----------



## leeney84

whjtracy said:


> My day with my 'boy'
> View attachment 2447622




Cute boy and cute owl


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Inside my CWC


----------



## divababe

So glad I came across your post! Didn't know whether a m/l would be a good size for everyday, more you have convince me!



D3183 said:


> Well, here's what's in my bag - m/l black caviar flap with silver hardware.
> 
> The photos show the bag, the bag full of stuff, everything outside the bag, and then everything inside the bag completely emptied (I dumped out my slgs so you can see what goes inside them as well).
> 
> The main items are my LV mini pochette, key cles, chanel cardholder, iphone, and tissue pack. The mini pochette holds my makeup, the cles holds my housekeys and change (and purse hook), and my cardholder holds the cards that I use the most. The rest of the cards I tote around with me I put in the back two pockets in the main body of the bag. I put receipts in the very front pocket. I do use this bag everyday unless I'm going somewhere that it's really not appropriate.
> 
> I also keep my passport and a pad stuffed in the "secret compartment".
> 
> This bag really does carry a lot for its size. Most of the time I leave the camera at home, but it's nice to know that it fits in there if I do want to bring it around!





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## starsheezy

whjtracy said:


> My day with my 'boy'
> View attachment 2447622


perfect


----------



## myfirstchanel

Inside my 14C Navy GST 
Prada wallet 
Dior make up bag 
Gucci sunglasses 
LV key pouch 
Gum 
iPad mini


----------



## phillj12

myfirstchanel said:


> Inside my 14C Navy GST
> Prada wallet
> Dior make up bag
> Gucci sunglasses
> LV key pouch
> Gum
> iPad mini
> 
> View attachment 2452698




Wow, you can fit all if that in there?! The glasses case fits without stretching the bag?! Can't wait to start using my GST!


----------



## myfirstchanel

phillj12 said:


> Wow, you can fit all if that in there?! The glasses case fits without stretching the bag?! Can't wait to start using my GST!



Yep it all fits with room to spear


----------



## klatte

My favourite and most used Chanel bag: 4 series 1996 V-shaped single flap lambskin. Due to its wide depth shape, It fits a lot:
- LV Zippy Coin Purse (cards, cash, coins, etc)
- Lesportsac multi zippered compartments small pouch to organise my keys, pen, medicine, bandaids, lip balm, lipstick, mini Swiss Army knife set, hand sanitiser
- tissues packet 
- foldable reusable Ikea shopping tote
- 450ml small water bottle showing here but I usually carry a smaller bottle when using this bag.

Plus car keys not showing here, and the iPhone I used to take these pictures. I store my iPhone in the full length back pocket.

Still looking great after all these years and it's a great pleasure to carry


----------



## Purrrple

Nice bag! Do you know the dimensions? I am looking at something similar on ebay and always wonder what I could fit in it. Thanks!




klatte said:


> My favourite and most used Chanel bag: 4 series 1996 V-shaped single flap lambskin. Due to its wide depth shape, It fits a lot:
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse (cards, cash, coins, etc)
> - Lesportsac multi zippered compartments small pouch to organise my keys, pen, medicine, bandaids, lip balm, lipstick, mini Swiss Army knife set, hand sanitiser
> - tissues packet
> - foldable reusable Ikea shopping tote
> - 450ml small water bottle showing here but I usually carry a smaller bottle when using this bag.
> 
> Plus car keys not showing here, and the iPhone I used to take these pictures. I store my iPhone in the full length back pocket.
> 
> Still looking great after all these years and it's a great pleasure to carry
> View attachment 2453558
> View attachment 2453559
> View attachment 2453560


----------



## Ghettoe

Lexgal said:


> I cleaned and organized my bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445910




What makeup bag and phone case is that?


----------



## klatte

Purrrple said:


> Nice bag! Do you know the dimensions? I am looking at something similar on ebay and always wonder what I could fit in it. Thanks!



Thank you! The dimension is approximately 10" x 7" x 4" (26cmx 18cm x 10cm)  
Also, because this bag is single slap it's more spacious inside compared to the Classic double flap M/L. HTH and good luck!


----------



## Lexgal

Ghettoe said:


> What makeup bag and phone case is that?


They are from smythson.


----------



## Tuymiu

I love my reissue 226.  It's the perfect size for me (I'm 5'3).  It looks great as single or double straps.  I can fit everything I normally carry daily.  Here are some pictures.  










I can also fit my iPhone and gloves in it along with everything else.


----------



## gtoreb

Cerf Tote as Travel bag

Inside my Cerf Tote:

Pink Travel pouch (travel related documents)
Clear zip cosmetic pouch from Muji
Shawl
Black WOC Lambskin (need this WOC for hands-free shopping)


----------



## PursePassionLV

I don't know what I would do without my GST mom bag to hold all my goodies and my family's stuff that winds up in Mommy's bag. 







Today we have...
-2 of my daughters stuffed horses (she insisted they need to nap in my purse)
-2 LV cosmetic pouches (One for makeup and one to hold diapers and wipes for my son)
-wallet
-checkbook holder
-business card holder
-key pouch
-sun glasses (mine and kids)
-almonds
-small bottled water 

I also have my iPhone and iPad but they were in the side pocket.


----------



## Watalie1976

That's so funny, I did the supermarket shop yesterday with a Winnie the Pooh in my bag.... He can't quite manage to say Winnie the Pooh so my son calls him 'Bear Pooh'


----------



## LVsister

Had this in my silver WOC  
Bag of tissue
Menthol
Lipgloss
Perfume sample
Rosebud salve
Bag hanger
Pocket mirror 
Creditcards
Hotel key
Small Gucci wallet
And not in the picture my IPhone ...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PursePassionLV said:


> I don't know what I would do without my GST mom bag to hold all my goodies and my family's stuff that winds up in Mommy's bag.
> 
> View attachment 2460662
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460663
> 
> 
> Today we have...
> -2 of my daughters stuffed horses (she insisted they need to nap in my purse)
> -2 LV cosmetic pouches (One for makeup and one to hold diapers and wipes for my son)
> -wallet
> -checkbook holder
> -business card holder
> -key pouch
> -sun glasses (mine and kids)
> -almonds
> -small bottled water
> 
> I also have my iPhone and iPad but they were in the side pocket.


Beautiful! I love your Louis Vuitton accessories!


----------



## Samantha S

Tuymiu said:


> I love my reissue 226.  It's the perfect size for me (I'm 5'3).  It looks great as single or double straps.  I can fit everything I normally carry daily.  Here are some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2458202
> 
> View attachment 2458205
> 
> View attachment 2458206
> 
> View attachment 2458207
> 
> 
> I can also fit my iPhone and gloves in it along with everything else.



The reissue is so so beautiful and it fits all your stuff perfectly.


----------



## Samantha S

LVsister said:


> Had this in my silver WOC
> Bag of tissue
> Menthol
> Lipgloss
> Perfume sample
> Rosebud salve
> Bag hanger
> Pocket mirror
> Creditcards
> Hotel key
> Small Gucci wallet
> And not in the picture my IPhone ...



Wow, your woc holds a lot. It's amazing.


----------



## Juniper10

PursePassionLV said:


> I don't know what I would do without my GST mom bag to hold all my goodies and my family's stuff that winds up in Mommy's bag.
> 
> View attachment 2460662
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460663
> 
> 
> Today we have...
> -2 of my daughters stuffed horses (she insisted they need to nap in my purse)
> -2 LV cosmetic pouches (One for makeup and one to hold diapers and wipes for my son)
> -wallet
> -checkbook holder
> -business card holder
> -key pouch
> -sun glasses (mine and kids)
> -almonds
> -small bottled water
> 
> I also have my iPhone and iPad but they were in the side pocket.



I like your standard poodle there in the background, and of course your extremely neat and orderly contents.


----------



## Juniper10

After many reconfigurations, I've figured this is the way to make the essentials fit into an ML. Most helpful was separating the car key (now housed in the lipstick pocket) from the pesky house and office keys, now stuffed into the side pocket of the cles, which doubles as a very pared down wallet. Also helpful was making the most of the Open pocket space, now housing (in order) lip balm, hand sani, car key, mints, lotion. Phone not pictured, but it fits behind the inner flap. 

The makeup bag is actually a "coin purse" and I pared it down to ONE lipstick, eyeliner, blush and tiny brush found in a travel brush kit. 

Two band aids (for the rare but occasional high heel blister) and an emergency Excedrin live in the "love letter" zip pocket (not pictured). 

If only sunnies could fit.


----------



## Juniper10

Better pic


----------



## krystl

The large Rock Vinyl Flap makes the pawfect dog-carrier! Carried my furkid around in this bag today!


----------



## MissChiara

krystl said:


> The large Rock Vinyl Flap makes the pawfect dog-carrier! Carried my furkid around in this bag today!



What a cutie!


----------



## calflu

Thanks for sharing!!

Good advice! 



Juniper10 said:


> After many reconfigurations, I've figured this is the way to make the essentials fit into an ML. Most helpful was separating the car key (now housed in the lipstick pocket) from the pesky house and office keys, now stuffed into the side pocket of the cles, which doubles as a very pared down wallet. Also helpful was making the most of the Open pocket space, now housing (in order) lip balm, hand sani, car key, mints, lotion. Phone not pictured, but it fits behind the inner flap.
> 
> The makeup bag is actually a "coin purse" and I pared it down to ONE lipstick, eyeliner, blush and tiny brush found in a travel brush kit.
> 
> Two band aids (for the rare but occasional high heel blister) and an emergency Excedrin live in the "love letter" zip pocket (not pictured).
> 
> If only sunnies could fit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465358
> View attachment 2465361


----------



## princesspinknes

Does anyone happen to know if a Louis Vuitton wapity will fit into a classic flap or reissue flap? (Medium/226 size?) thank you!


----------



## purplepoodles

krystl said:


> The large Rock Vinyl Flap makes the pawfect dog-carrier! Carried my furkid around in this bag today!




Awww! No words can describe how cute and cherished your pooch looks here! Living vicariously so miss my puppies....


----------



## Greengoddess8

krystl said:


> The large Rock Vinyl Flap makes the pawfect dog-carrier! Carried my furkid around in this bag today!



Adorable!


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

klatte said:


> My favourite and most used Chanel bag: 4 series 1996 V-shaped single flap lambskin. Due to its wide depth shape, It fits a lot:
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse (cards, cash, coins, etc)
> - Lesportsac multi zippered compartments small pouch to organise my keys, pen, medicine, bandaids, lip balm, lipstick, mini Swiss Army knife set, hand sanitiser
> - tissues packet
> - foldable reusable Ikea shopping tote
> - 450ml small water bottle showing here but I usually carry a smaller bottle when using this bag.
> 
> Plus car keys not showing here, and the iPhone I used to take these pictures. I store my iPhone in the full length back pocket.
> 
> Still looking great after all these years and it's a great pleasure to carry
> View attachment 2453558
> View attachment 2453559
> View attachment 2453560




Oh my very lovely may I ask where to purchase the water bottle? I love the tops on them


----------



## klatte

GIRL AND CLOSET said:


> Oh my very lovely may I ask where to purchase the water bottle? I love the tops on them



Thank you =) I purchased the bottle in department store 2 years ago when travelling to Malaysia. Here is the website http://www.bros.com.my/index.asp hopefully available in your country.


----------



## bubuchahchah

Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap












Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!






Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket 

I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe 

Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!

For more details on this flap, you can click here 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-valentine-flap-reveal-852129.html

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## that_claudz

bubuchahchah said:


> Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket
> 
> I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe
> 
> Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!



I'm not normally a pink girl- but this is beautiful! I love how you packed it and the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## meloveschanel

that Pink Chanel bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tapas

bubuchahchah said:


> Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket
> 
> I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe
> 
> Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!
> 
> For more details on this flap, you can click here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-valentine-flap-reveal-852129.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Very sweet color !


----------



## riffraff

Absolutely love this bag. So easy to carry, so comfortable on the shoulder and under the arm and everything is so easy to get to.


----------



## vivs_1229

riffraff said:


> Absolutely love this bag. So easy to carry, so comfortable on the shoulder and under the arm and everything is so easy to get to.




Which bag is this? Could you please show. The front? TIA!


----------



## Haan

Car charger
Mirror
Wallet
Make Up Kit 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nitnot

krystl said:


> The large Rock Vinyl Flap makes the pawfect dog-carrier! Carried my furkid around in this bag today!


So cuTee.... ^^


----------



## princessofthehouse




----------



## fightdirrty

PursePassionLV said:


> I don't know what I would do without my GST mom bag to hold all my goodies and my family's stuff that winds up in Mommy's bag.
> 
> Today we have...
> -2 of my daughters stuffed horses (she insisted they need to nap in my purse)
> -2 LV cosmetic pouches (One for makeup and one to hold diapers and wipes for my son)
> -wallet
> -checkbook holder
> -business card holder
> -key pouch
> -sun glasses (mine and kids)
> -almonds
> -small bottled water
> 
> I also have my iPhone and iPad but they were in the side pocket.



I love that you carry your daughters sunglasses! Best kinda mommy!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

bubuchahchah said:


> Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket
> 
> I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe
> 
> Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!
> 
> For more details on this flap, you can click here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-valentine-flap-reveal-852129.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




I am in love with your bag!!!! It's pure perfection!!!  It was cheaper that the regular medium flap?


----------



## ChanelLV0

Inside my maxi chanel caviar with silver hardware!! Enjoy


----------



## LVSTAR

vivs_1229 said:


> Which bag is this? Could you please show. The front? TIA!



It may be the 2013 Shopping tote, it is really a cute and functional tote, whatever this particular style may be.


----------



## ggomes

riffraff said:


> Absolutely love this bag. So easy to carry, so comfortable on the shoulder and under the arm and everything is so easy to get to.


Which bag is this??


----------



## lllux

In my black caviar GST today ... 

Hermès Bearn wallet, Ulysses notebooks w/Carmencitas, coin purse (don't remember the name)
Laura Mercier lip gloss, L'Occitane hand cream, Tic Tacs, photo frame, tickets, pen and bracelet from the Dallas Bridal Show this past weekend, Prada pouch thing that I use for daily vitamins, Excedrin, etc.


----------



## riffraff

vivs_1229 said:


> Which bag is this? Could you please show. The front? TIA!


 
The SA called it large shopper, the ladies on here called it timeless tote.


----------



## vivs_1229

Gorgeous tote! Thanks.


riffraff said:


> The SA called it large shopper, the ladies on here called it timeless tote.


----------



## bluekit

I love your Hermes SLGs!!


lllux said:


> In my black caviar GST today ...
> 
> Hermès Bearn wallet, Ulysses notebooks w/Carmencitas, coin purse (don't remember the name)
> Laura Mercier lip gloss, L'Occitane hand cream, Tic Tacs, photo frame, tickets, pen and bracelet from the Dallas Bridal Show this past weekend, Prada pouch thing that I use for daily vitamins, Excedrin, etc.


----------



## lllux

bluekit said:


> I love your Hermes SLGs!!




Thanks, bluekit!


----------



## nnct83

How do u post photos without needing to post an external link


----------



## Blueberry

valina said:


> is this a grand shopper tote?  it looks much smaller!  i like this size!


I'm not sure wooow that was a loooong time ago,, I forgot I set up a photobucket account!


----------



## jaycee_sd

riffraff said:


> The SA called it large shopper, the ladies on here called it timeless tote.


Thank you for sharing pics!! I just got that bag and haven't used it but love to see how functional it is!! I'm going to use it this weekend!


----------



## Sakura.

lllux said:


> In my black caviar GST today ...
> 
> Hermès Bearn wallet, Ulysses notebooks w/Carmencitas, coin purse (don't remember the name)
> Laura Mercier lip gloss, L'Occitane hand cream, Tic Tacs, photo frame, tickets, pen and bracelet from the Dallas Bridal Show this past weekend, Prada pouch thing that I use for daily vitamins, Excedrin, etc.




I think i need a GST too &#128522;


----------



## addisonshopper

princessofthehouse said:


>




I have this same wallet except the cc's are silver. I love it. It's so functional.


----------



## boarbb

In my m/l cf 
My wallet, a mini handcream & a lip balm 
Most of the time I carry my phone in my jacket's pocket , sometimes in my bag  still have some some space left but i prefer not to stuff it and that's all I need when I go shopping or dinner.


----------



## lllux

Sakura. said:


> I think i need a GST too &#128522;




GST's for all! &#128151;


----------



## Secretplastic1

Hello I am new to the site, my friend just introduced me and I'm in love! I'm a huge collector of Chanel!!! I'm obsessed with everything they have and everything they ever had! Please help me
Xoxo


----------



## Secretplastic1

boarbb said:


> In my m/l cf
> My wallet, a mini handcream & a lip balm
> Most of the time I carry my phone in my jacket's pocket , sometimes in my bag  still have some some space left but i prefer not to stuff it and that's all I need when I go shopping or dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486972
> View attachment 2486973


Love that wallet


----------



## boarbb

Secretplastic1 said:


> Love that wallet



Thank you


----------



## LilMissAwesome

In my boy cube: prada wallet, compact powder, tissue pack and lots of red packets for the Chinese New Year!


----------



## janni8080

Does anyone know if the Samsung s3 will fit inside the  zipper compartment of the mini flap rectangular or square bags?  Thanks


----------



## ang3lina33

ChanelLV0 said:


> Inside my maxi chanel caviar with silver hardware!! Enjoy



Is that a YSL zippered wallet?


----------



## prettylinda

boarbb said:


> In my m/l cf
> My wallet, a mini handcream & a lip balm
> Most of the time I carry my phone in my jacket's pocket , sometimes in my bag  still have some some space left but i prefer not to stuff it and that's all I need when I go shopping or dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486972
> View attachment 2486973


great wallet n bag too!!


----------



## South Beach

Secretplastic1 said:


> Hello I am new to the site, my friend just introduced me and I'm in love! I'm a huge collector of Chanel!!! I'm obsessed with everything they have and everything they ever had! Please help me
> 
> Xoxo




Welcome! This site will take you higher and make you want even more Chanel!!


----------



## J.A.N.

This is what's inside my CWC in Lavender.
The bare essentials for me as i don't like over stuffing a clutch.

L/V Zippy Organiser
Gold Address Book
Keys
Mulberry Mirror
Mulberry Manicure Set (Nail file, Scissors, Tweezers)

I phone 5 carried separately in my underarm Mulberry Daria wrist clutch.


----------



## fishabella

tragically while me&#65292;someone would love to carry as much stuff da I can, 

Tissues
Hair brush
Eyeshadow,eyeliner,Lipstick
Roll-on perfume
Keys,pen
Phones
Cards and cash I just store them in the small pocket inside the bag
Mobile charger(I can fine my cable&#128557;&#128557;&#128557


medium cf is far too small, I have to give up bringing my wallet....need to buy a short wallet....
&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;and I have to carry my iPad around...it can only fit in my jumbo...


----------



## fishabella

boarbb said:


> In my m/l cf
> My wallet, a mini handcream & a lip balm
> Most of the time I carry my phone in my jacket's pocket , sometimes in my bag  still have some some space left but i prefer not to stuff it and that's all I need when I go shopping or dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486972
> View attachment 2486973




I have the same wallet but....I just can not give up whatever stuff I use to bring so I give up using wallet....need to buy a smaller wallet...


----------



## fishabella

xsouzie said:


> The contents of my Twisted flap...
> 
> View attachment 2427203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427204




U carry so many wallets?


----------



## Skittles2412

bubuchahchah said:


> Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket
> 
> I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe
> 
> Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!
> 
> For more details on this flap, you can click here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-valentine-flap-reveal-852129.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


bubuchahchah that's such a PRETTY pink and it's a single flap


----------



## brianchristoph

can I ask here what do you girls do to keep your bag in good condition? Like how to clean?

gothic punk pants


----------



## calflu

iPhone 5, flat wallet, coin purse and my cosmetic pouch with some room to spare! 

This is my medium/large boy!


----------



## stina.jay

Love all the pictures ladies! It's nice to see how everyone organizes their handbags! I am new to this site and just absolutely love it!


----------



## ZareenK

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2431004
> View attachment 2431005
> 
> 
> I wore my taupe maxi to work with my louis rosé pop wallet, gucci cosmetic bag, louis monogram agenda and card holder (which I use for buisness cards).




oh my..i fall in love with this color..


----------



## sacdujour

stina.jay said:


> Love all the pictures ladies! It's nice to see how everyone organizes their handbags! I am new to this site and just absolutely love it!



Welcome! It's addictive here ... Too many pretty things to admire.


----------



## Zombie Girl

bubuchahchah said:


> Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket
> 
> I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe
> 
> Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!
> 
> For more details on this flap, you can click here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-valentine-flap-reveal-852129.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!! What is that adorable little pink notepad?


----------



## CoachGrrl

Chanel Cambon Tote *Medium Pink*

INSIDE:

&#10084; Chanel Cambon Zip Wallet
&#10084; No. 5 Parfum Spray
&#10084; Fendi/Gucci Guilty
&#10084; Rouge Coco Shine Makeup Pouch


----------



## divababe

Here's what's inside my gold mini from 14. A perfect bag! I love the mini size bags! 

LV DE card organizer
LV Mono mini pochette
(Phone - in my hand to take this pic, but does fit inside)


----------



## princesspinknes

divababe said:


> Here's what's inside my gold mini from 14. A perfect bag! I love the mini size bags!
> 
> LV DE card organizer
> LV Mono mini pochette
> (Phone - in my hand to take this pic, but does fit inside)
> 
> View attachment 2514200




&#128525; the square mini fits the mini pochette AND a phone AND card holder??? &#128558;


----------



## bluekit

I love love love your plum patent!


fishabella said:


> tragically while me&#65292;someone would love to carry as much stuff da I can,
> 
> Tissues
> Hair brush
> Eyeshadow,eyeliner,Lipstick
> Roll-on perfume
> Keys,pen
> Phones
> Cards and cash I just store them in the small pocket inside the bag
> Mobile charger(I can fine my cable&#128557;&#128557;&#128557
> 
> 
> medium cf is far too small, I have to give up bringing my wallet....need to buy a short wallet....
> &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;and I have to carry my iPad around...it can only fit in my jumbo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496049
> View attachment 2496050


----------



## kittycentral

Sharing what's in my Chanel GST today. My first & most loved Chanel bag. 

Hello Kitty bag organizer
MyMelody pouch (which stores my iPad/iPhone cable & earphones)
iPad mini w/pink Hello Kitty cover
Portable charger
Chanel small red wallet
Chanel 2way powder
Hair clip
Urban Decay Shattered Face Case
Chanel No 5 Perfume in portable atomizer
2 Chanel lipsticks
Chanel lipgloss
Bourjois lipgloss
Dior lipstick
Mascara
Tarte liptint
Nivea lipbalm
Sephora eyeliner
L'Occitane hand cream
Rosebud salve
Travalo portable atomizer (containing Miss Dior perfume)
Rayban Aviator sunglasses
Minnie Mouse Gold Bag Hook
Umbrella

Whew! That's a lot of stuff. Oh yeah my iPhone 5 too which I used to take the pic.


----------



## lrosevm

so much chanel love


----------



## pempem

Oh, how fun!

Today's Chanel Tote includes:

-Kindle : reading a sci-fi book (Dune)
-D&G sunglasses, since it's finally nice and sunny in NYC today!
-Chanel compact
-Guerlain lipstick
-Headphone and ipod nan case
-Tic tacs (need to quit smoking!!)
-My go-to mini YSL wallet when I need more space
-Keys with Walgreen rewards card and beer bottle opener keychains 
-Of course, my iphone, which I used to take this picture

This little bag holds a lot of stuff!!


----------



## pempem

kittycentral said:


> Sharing what's in my Chanel GST today. My first & most loved Chanel bag.
> 
> Hello Kitty bag organizer
> MyMelody pouch (which stores my iPad/iPhone cable & earphones)
> iPad mini w/pink Hello Kitty cover
> Portable charger
> Chanel small red wallet
> Chanel 2way powder
> Hair clip
> Urban Decay Shattered Face Case
> Chanel No 5 Perfume in portable atomizer
> 2 Chanel lipsticks
> Chanel lipgloss
> Bourjois lipgloss
> Dior lipstick
> Mascara
> Tarte liptint
> Nivea lipbalm
> Sephora eyeliner
> L'Occitane hand cream
> Rosebud salve
> Travalo portable atomizer (containing Miss Dior perfume)
> Rayban Aviator sunglasses
> Minnie Mouse Gold Bag Hook
> Umbrella
> 
> Whew! That's a lot of stuff. Oh yeah my iPhone 5 too which I used to take the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2514965
> View attachment 2514967


So funny that you used your hello kitty bag as a sort of container inside! I started doing the same thing. I recently got a LV clutch which I put inside my larger Hermes Garden tote. It's great!!


----------



## Zasha

In my m/l 14s fuchsia

Blue patent coin holder
Pink camellia credit card holder 
2 lipstick
Aviator sunglasses
Kleenex tissue


----------



## pempem

lllux said:


> In my black caviar GST today ...
> 
> Hermès Bearn wallet, Ulysses notebooks w/Carmencitas, coin purse (don't remember the name)
> Laura Mercier lip gloss, L'Occitane hand cream, Tic Tacs, photo frame, tickets, pen and bracelet from the Dallas Bridal Show this past weekend, Prada pouch thing that I use for daily vitamins, Excedrin, etc.


I have been eyeing a Hermes Bearn wallet for a while. Yours is beautiful! How do you like it?


----------



## LabelLover81

Inside my reissue day tote
Valentino wallet
Valentino clutch - holds all my cosmetics/toiletries
Valentino card case
Jeweled Card case


----------



## PrincessCypress

Peeking inside my tassel hobo bag:

* Coral/Pink Chanel Valentine coin purse/key pouch
* Platinum Tiffany jewelry case
* Ombre lizard Tiffany compact wallet
* Tiffany blue stitch card case
* Gold Balenciaga makeup pouch


----------



## divababe

princesspinknes said:


> &#128525; the square mini fits the mini pochette AND a phone AND card holder??? &#128558;



It's not the square, but the rectangle.  Sorry for not being specific in my post!


----------



## bluekit

I love your HK iPad mini cover!


kittycentral said:


> Sharing what's in my Chanel GST today. My first & most loved Chanel bag.
> 
> Hello Kitty bag organizer
> MyMelody pouch (which stores my iPad/iPhone cable & earphones)
> iPad mini w/pink Hello Kitty cover
> Portable charger
> Chanel small red wallet
> Chanel 2way powder
> Hair clip
> Urban Decay Shattered Face Case
> Chanel No 5 Perfume in portable atomizer
> 2 Chanel lipsticks
> Chanel lipgloss
> Bourjois lipgloss
> Dior lipstick
> Mascara
> Tarte liptint
> Nivea lipbalm
> Sephora eyeliner
> L'Occitane hand cream
> Rosebud salve
> Travalo portable atomizer (containing Miss Dior perfume)
> Rayban Aviator sunglasses
> Minnie Mouse Gold Bag Hook
> Umbrella
> 
> Whew! That's a lot of stuff. Oh yeah my iPhone 5 too which I used to take the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2514965
> View attachment 2514967


----------



## bluekit

amazing!!! your coin pouch and pink camellia cc holder are so pretty!


Zasha said:


> In my m/l 14s fuchsia
> 
> Blue patent coin holder
> Pink camellia credit card holder
> 2 lipstick
> Aviator sunglasses
> Kleenex tissue
> View attachment 2515337


----------



## Zasha

bluekit said:


> amazing!!! your coin pouch and pink camellia cc holder are so pretty!



Thanks bluekit!


----------



## kittycentral

pempem said:


> So funny that you used your hello kitty bag as a sort of container inside! I started doing the same thing. I recently got a LV clutch which I put inside my larger Hermes Garden tote. It's great!!




Yeah that's my fave Hello Kitty bag organizer. I should have bought more of that bag organizer when I had the chance. I use it for all my bags even though I have several other bag organizers.


----------



## kittycentral

Zasha said:


> In my m/l 14s fuchsia
> 
> Blue patent coin holder
> Pink camellia credit card holder
> 2 lipstick
> Aviator sunglasses
> Kleenex tissue
> View attachment 2515337




Very pretty. Love the fuchsia patent.


----------



## kittycentral

bluekit said:


> I love your HK iPad mini cover!




Thanks.  I love it too.


----------



## Zasha

kittycentral said:


> Very pretty. Love the fuchsia patent.




Thanks!


----------



## ashin121

Black GST:
Chanel sunglasses 
Chanel wallet
Keys
11" Mac book air
MacBook Air charger 
Ipad 3
Iphone 5s (taking picture)


----------



## LatishaCivil

klatte said:


> My favourite and most used Chanel bag: 4 series 1996 V-shaped single flap lambskin. Due to its wide depth shape, It fits a lot:
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse (cards, cash, coins, etc)
> - Lesportsac multi zippered compartments small pouch to organise my keys, pen, medicine, bandaids, lip balm, lipstick, mini Swiss Army knife set, hand sanitiser
> - tissues packet
> - foldable reusable Ikea shopping tote
> - 450ml small water bottle showing here but I usually carry a smaller bottle when using this bag.
> 
> Plus car keys not showing here, and the iPhone I used to take these pictures. I store my iPhone in the full length back pocket.
> 
> Still looking great after all these years and it's a great pleasure to carry
> View attachment 2453558
> View attachment 2453559
> View attachment 2453560


Hello, is this a mini flap?


----------



## Patrapan

ashin121 said:


> Black GST:
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel wallet
> Keys
> 11" Mac book air
> MacBook Air charger
> Ipad 3
> Iphone 5s (taking picture)
> View attachment 2516805
> View attachment 2516806


Do u feel it's heavy with the mac book? I'll love to put my laptop in GST also. But afraid it might b too heavy. Mine is Mac pro(new version).


----------



## Patrapan

Zasha said:


> In my m/l 14s fuchsia
> 
> Blue patent coin holder
> Pink camellia credit card holder
> 2 lipstick
> Aviator sunglasses
> Kleenex tissue
> View attachment 2515337


Gorgeous !!


----------



## klatte

LatishaCivil said:


> Hello, is this a mini flap?



Hi, this is a vintage seasonal v-shaped lambskin single flap, measurement approx 10" x 7" x 4" (26cm x 18cm x 10cm), it's slightly bigger than the m/l classic flap and its single flap gives it much more room. It's still my most used and favourite Chanel bag


----------



## LatishaCivil

umlm said:


> In my Chanel mini Classic flap today
> 
> Hermes Bearn wallet
> 
> Hermes agenda
> 
> iphone 4s and headset
> 
> car key
> 
> Cartier key pouch
> 
> small pocket napkin
> 
> lipsbalm
> 
> and ball pen
> 
> It's really full right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384843
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384844
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384842


Thanks for the pictures. It really gave me an idea of what the mini can hold.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Zasha said:


> In my m/l 14s fuchsia
> 
> Blue patent coin holder
> Pink camellia credit card holder
> 2 lipstick
> Aviator sunglasses
> Kleenex tissue
> View attachment 2515337



Fabulous fuchsia can hold quite a lot


----------



## swally

Ondrea said:


> Chanel easy flap jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398726


 

I have this one too and i was amazed at what it holds!


----------



## ashin121

Patrapan said:


> Do u feel it's heavy with the mac book? I'll love to put my laptop in GST also. But afraid it might b too heavy. Mine is Mac pro(new version).




Hi! With the ipad it felt heavy. I've carried it with just the air and it was fine. I think the Mac Pro would be heavy. My husband has the Mac Pro And it's definitely heavier. Both our Mac books are the newest too. Hth


----------



## lllux

pempem said:


> I have been eyeing a Hermes Bearn wallet for a while. Yours is beautiful! How do you like it?



I've had mine for a really long time and I love her! I love the color and she's held up pretty well over the years. Usually, my CC slots stretch out or rip (I don't even put that much in my wallet ...  ) but not with my Hermes! The only issue I've had, which I haven't seen on anyone other Bearn, is some of the side stitching has started to come out. I need to take it in and see what they can do, actually ...


----------



## umlm

LatishaCivil said:


> Thanks for the pictures. It really gave me an idea of what the mini can hold.


Thanks,
The mini can hold more than we could think. This is a mini 4 holes classic flap, and it can hold as much as a medium double flap


----------



## Christchrist

Ummm don't judge. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	



Packing tape and bananas in my gst. LV epi electric passport wallet , epi electric card holder, Chanel and MAC lipstick and some teeth hygiene products.


----------



## missjenn

Christchrist said:


> Ummm don't judge. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524397
> 
> Packing tape and bananas in my gst. LV epi electric passport wallet , epi electric card holder, Chanel and MAC lipstick and some teeth hygiene products.




1 banana I can understand, but that's a lot of bananas haha!


----------



## Christchrist

missjenn said:


> 1 banana I can understand, but that's a lot of bananas haha!




Well I didn't have a bag so I put them in there. If the orange juice would have fit I would have shoved that in also


----------



## ashin121

Christchrist said:


> Ummm don't judge. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524397
> 
> Packing tape and bananas in my gst. LV epi electric passport wallet , epi electric card holder, Chanel and MAC lipstick and some teeth hygiene products.




Don't you love how much the gst can hold?!


----------



## Christchrist

ashin121 said:


> Don't you love how much the gst can hold?!




Yes I want another. It's a great everyday bag


----------



## Patrapan

ashin121 said:


> Hi! With the ipad it felt heavy. I've carried it with just the air and it was fine. I think the Mac Pro would be heavy. My husband has the Mac Pro And it's definitely heavier. Both our Mac books are the newest too. Hth



Thx u for the answer. My main concern is the shape of the bag tho. I mean if it's too heavy, the bag may b sag down. Anyway, I'll try and c.


----------



## carabella23

ashin121 said:


> Black GST:
> Chanel sunglasses
> Chanel wallet
> Keys
> 11" Mac book air
> MacBook Air charger
> Ipad 3
> Iphone 5s (taking picture)
> View attachment 2516805
> View attachment 2516806




Hi Ashin, can I check with u how long have u used ur GST? Am thinking of getting it but I worry that the bag can't hold up. I do carry a lot of things in my bag. Let me know ur tots! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashin121

Patrapan said:


> Thx u for the answer. My main concern is the shape of the bag tho. I mean if it's too heavy, the bag may b sag down. Anyway, I'll try and c.




I did notice sagging  afterwards . I think with just the MacBook Air it's ok.


----------



## ashin121

carabella23 said:


> Hi Ashin, can I check with u how long have u used ur GST? Am thinking of getting it but I worry that the bag can't hold up. I do carry a lot of things in my bag. Let me know ur tots! Thanks in advance!




I've had it since 11/2012. Used it probably 2-3 times per month. I noticed alittle bit of sagging after I started carrying my laptop and ipad. Some dents in the quilt due to storing it laying down in the box. Now I just store it outside of the box standing up so it's better now. I love it though. The most useful everyday purse out of my family of Chanels. I need a woc soon  it's very durable! What do you mean by"holding up"? Are you referring to the sagging?


----------



## missjenn

carabella23 said:


> Hi Ashin, can I check with u how long have u used ur GST? Am thinking of getting it but I worry that the bag can't hold up. I do carry a lot of things in my bag. Let me know ur tots! Thanks in advance!




Carabella, I've had my black GST since 2008 and used it regularly. I abuse my bags while I travel and would have my 13" MacBook Air and ipad in it plus airplane toiletries, etc. I've never felt that the bag is too heavy. There is some "sagging" towards the bottom on the side but it has not bothered me. I try to stuff the bag when I don't use it but must admit that I have not been very good about it. I hope this helps


----------



## carabella23

ashin121 said:


> I've had it since 11/2012. Used it probably 2-3 times per month. I noticed alittle bit of sagging after I started carrying my laptop and ipad. Some dents in the quilt due to storing it laying down in the box. Now I just store it outside of the box standing up so it's better now. I love it though. The most useful everyday purse out of my family of Chanels. I need a woc soon  it's very durable! What do you mean by"holding up"? Are you referring to the sagging?




Thanks for ur reply! @ashin121!
Yes I am referring to the sagging bit. That's my concern if I carry it as I believe it will b heavy with the things I carry w me on daily basis. 
Currently using a 227 reissue and it's packed to the brim everyday. I must say that it's a v durable bag! 

I am looking to get a beige GST with GHW. Hopefully it won't disappoint me!


----------



## carabella23

missjenn said:


> Carabella, I've had my black GST since 2008 and used it regularly. I abuse my bags while I travel and would have my 13" MacBook Air and ipad in it plus airplane toiletries, etc. I've never felt that the bag is too heavy. There is some "sagging" towards the bottom on the side but it has not bothered me. I try to stuff the bag when I don't use it but must admit that I have not been very good about it. I hope this helps




Hi misjenn! Thanks for replying! From the way u mentioned, looks like it's a v durable bag. 
Besides looking to bring to work, I also would wanna use it as a baby bag when I bring my toddler out...


----------



## jaynoonayeppo

The bananas made me :lolots:

Super practical! I like how the bag isn't being treated like a trophy. It's a working bag


----------



## jaynoonayeppo

klatte said:


> My favourite and most used Chanel bag: 4 series 1996 V-shaped single flap lambskin. Due to its wide depth shape, It fits a lot:
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse (cards, cash, coins, etc)
> - Lesportsac multi zippered compartments small pouch to organise my keys, pen, medicine, bandaids, lip balm, lipstick, mini Swiss Army knife set, hand sanitiser
> - tissues packet
> - foldable reusable Ikea shopping tote
> - 450ml small water bottle showing here but I usually carry a smaller bottle when using this bag.
> 
> Plus car keys not showing here, and the iPhone I used to take these pictures. I store my iPhone in the full length back pocket.
> 
> Still looking great after all these years and it's a great pleasure to carry
> View attachment 2453558
> View attachment 2453559
> View attachment 2453560


That's an amazingly surprisingly spacious bag!


----------



## jaynoonayeppo

Juniper10 said:


> My new to me vintage jumbo!! I can't stop looking at her! My Anniversary gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443851
> View attachment 2443852
> 
> 
> Contents: makeup pouch, LV cles, sunglasses, small Vera Bradley pouch (for toiletries, extra contact, band aids and the like), hair clip. The stuff on the right fits comfortable in the inside open pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443856


The ribbon is such a good idea so you can always decide how long the handle will be! I'm going to use that idea.  Your bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## bluekit

LoL no judging, I have done the same myself. 


Christchrist said:


> Ummm don't judge. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524397
> 
> Packing tape and bananas in my gst. LV epi electric passport wallet , epi electric card holder, Chanel and MAC lipstick and some teeth hygiene products.


----------



## Christchrist

bluekit said:


> LoL no judging, I have done the same myself.




This baby had seen better days. I told my sister she can have it when I'm done. She ain't impressed. Ha


----------



## coleigh

Chanel Medallion


----------



## *schmoo*

coleigh said:


> Chanel Medallion



I'm admiring all the colors of your SLGs.  What's that tiny yellow one?


----------



## coleigh

*schmoo* said:


> I'm admiring all the colors of your SLGs.  What's that tiny yellow one?


It is an Hermes Post-it note holder.  I believe they are still in production.  Thanks!


----------



## Giules

What a beauty!!! The one Chanel I've always wanted. Love the LV wallet!



Mick said:


> ^^ beautiful bag Jenn!
> 
> This is for me_love_purses...a look inside and what fits inside....


----------



## snh88

Mick said:


> ^^ beautiful bag Jenn!
> 
> This is for me_love_purses...a look inside and what fits inside....




What is the name of his bag?? It's so beautiful! It has a modern look but still a very classic piece


----------



## Giules

isadora said:


> here's mine - in my one and only chanel!


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous Chanel!!!


----------



## venusmoon70

What's in my rectangular mini...


----------



## venusmoon70

venusmoon70 said:


> What's in my rectangular mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538927


----------



## DRJones616

venusmoon70 said:


> What's in my rectangular mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538927


Love that it's so roomy!!


----------



## emjetz

venusmoon70 said:


> What's in my rectangular mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538927



Wow!! That fits a ton for a mini!!!


----------



## PurseAnnie

My chanel boy today 
-a set make up brush bare minerals
- a bare mineral mate
- an office staff card
- a headphone (black bag)
- dior lipstick
- a lip brush 
- a dior blush
- throat candy
- hair brush
-  a burberry handkercheif


----------



## perila

Unfortunatelly, I still dont have my Chanel bag..


----------



## MapleLuxe

Jumbo Fuschia Patent Chanel Bag... keeping it light today! 
-Chanel caviar wallet (big mistake gets so dirty on edges so fast  )
-Hermes notebook
-Lip products
-Nail File
-Pen

Keys go in pocket for fast access and phone in my hand!


----------



## Christchrist

MapleLuxe said:


> Jumbo Fuschia Patent Chanel Bag... keeping it light today!
> -Chanel caviar wallet (big mistake gets so dirty on edges so fast  )
> -Hermes notebook
> -Lip products
> -Nail File
> -Pen
> 
> Keys go in pocket for fast access and phone in my hand!




Very cute. I love the pink and blue together


----------



## bluekit

I love your Hermes and Chanel SLGs! Is your Ulysse in iris? It could be the lighting but it looks purple from the pic. I love everything and of course the insanely beautiful fuchsia patent flap! 


MapleLuxe said:


> Jumbo Fuschia Patent Chanel Bag... keeping it light today!
> -Chanel caviar wallet (big mistake gets so dirty on edges so fast  )
> -Hermes notebook
> -Lip products
> -Nail File
> -Pen
> 
> Keys go in pocket for fast access and phone in my hand!


----------



## MapleLuxe

Christchrist said:


> Very cute. I love the pink and blue together



Glad you like! 



bluekit said:


> I love your Hermes and Chanel SLGs! Is your Ulysse in iris? It could be the lighting but it looks purple from the pic. I love everything and of course the insanely beautiful fuchsia patent flap!



Its blue electric!! I love Iris but had no luck getting any Iris pieces. Now if only I had a BE bag to match..


----------



## Greengoddess8

venusmoon70 said:


> What's in my rectangular mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538927



You can fit quite a bit in the mini


----------



## Greengoddess8

PurseAnnie said:


> My chanel boy today
> -a set make up brush bare minerals
> - a bare mineral mate
> - an office staff card
> - a headphone (black bag)
> - dior lipstick
> - a lip brush
> - a dior blush
> - throat candy
> - hair brush
> -  a burberry handkercheif



Is this the old medium? Thanks for the pic


----------



## Greengoddess8

MapleLuxe said:


> Jumbo Fuschia Patent Chanel Bag... keeping it light today!
> -Chanel caviar wallet (big mistake gets so dirty on edges so fast  )
> -Hermes notebook
> -Lip products
> -Nail File
> -Pen
> 
> Keys go in pocket for fast access and phone in my hand!



Love your fuchsia bag And your beautiful colored SLG's.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

This is what I carry in my Large Boy most days. 

-Sunglasses with hardcase (either Chanel or Tom Ford)
-Prada long wallet
-iPhone5
-Small hairbrush
-Makeup bag
-Car keys. 

I put the makeup bag, wallet & sunglasses in vertically so they are easy access, and my phone in front of my wallet. Everything I want to carry fits perfectly!


----------



## Christchrist

girlsnstilletos said:


> This is what I carry in my Large Boy most days.
> 
> -Sunglasses with hardcase (either Chanel or Tom Ford)
> -Prada long wallet
> -iPhone5
> -Small hairbrush
> -Makeup bag
> -Car keys.
> 
> I put the makeup bag, wallet & sunglasses in vertically so they are easy access, and my phone in front of my wallet. Everything I want to carry fits perfectly!




That's a stunning boy


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Christchrist said:


> That's a stunning boy



Thank you!


----------



## PurseAnnie

Greengoddess8 said:


> Is this the old medium? Thanks for the pic


No. It is small and not old. I bought in 2013 February, metallic leather but in pic it doesn't show out )


----------



## bluekit

thanks! The BE is gorgeous!


MapleLuxe said:


> Glad you like!
> 
> 
> 
> Its blue electric!! I love Iris but had no luck getting any Iris pieces. Now if only I had a BE bag to match..


----------



## Applepies

Am surprised the mini can hold so much!


----------



## pempem

This Chanel tote is just wonderful for work!

-New Yorker magazine
-Italian workbook - taking an Italian class for my upcoming trip to Italy!
-V8 - LOL packed this in my bag for tomorrow. Gotta get my vitamin C!
-Chanel makeup bag - that has Chanel lipstick and compact...I need to branch out!
-YSL mini wallet
-iPod nano case
-Apartment keys with beer bottle opener


----------



## fishabella

with my beige jumbo today&#65374;



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

phone x2
keys
power bank
lv wallet
ipad air
burberry purse&#65288;from haymarket check tote&#65289;inside - lipstick&#65292;compact ...


----------



## Christchrist

fishabella said:


> with my beige jumbo today&#65374;
> View attachment 2547753
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> phone x2
> keys
> power bank
> lv wallet
> ipad air
> burberry purse&#65288;from haymarket check tote&#65289;inside - lipstick&#65292;compact ...




That's impressive.


----------



## Greengoddess8

girlsnstilletos said:


> This is what I carry in my Large Boy most days.
> 
> -Sunglasses with hardcase (either Chanel or Tom Ford)
> -Prada long wallet
> -iPhone5
> -Small hairbrush
> -Makeup bag
> -Car keys.
> 
> I put the makeup bag, wallet & sunglasses in vertically so they are easy access, and my phone in front of my wallet. Everything I want to carry fits perfectly!



Love your python boy! Gorgeous and you can fit quite a bit.


----------



## Greengoddess8

pempem said:


> This Chanel tote is just wonderful for work!
> 
> -New Yorker magazine
> -Italian workbook - taking an Italian class for my upcoming trip to Italy!
> -V8 - LOL packed this in my bag for tomorrow. Gotta get my vitamin C!
> -Chanel makeup bag - that has Chanel lipstick and compact...I need to branch out!
> -YSL mini wallet
> -iPod nano case
> -Apartment keys with beer bottle opener



Always love how much fits in a tote


----------



## Greengoddess8

fishabella said:


> with my beige jumbo today&#65374;
> View attachment 2547753
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> phone x2
> keys
> power bank
> lv wallet
> ipad air
> burberry purse&#65288;from haymarket check tote&#65289;inside - lipstick&#65292;compact ...



Wow, you must be a master packer


----------



## persevernac3

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your fuchsia bag And your beautiful colored SLG's.


lover your doggy


----------



## Greengoddess8

persevernac3 said:


> lover your doggy



Thanks so much! She is my sweetheart!


----------



## T3mpi

Wearing my brown cambon flap:
LV cles
LV cosmetic pouch
Prada sunglasses
Lotion and sanitizer
Diapers and wipes for the baby


----------



## Sophieholic

fishabella said:


> with my beige jumbo today&#65374;
> View attachment 2547753
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> phone x2
> keys
> power bank
> lv wallet
> ipad air
> burberry purse&#65288;from haymarket check tote&#65289;inside - lipstick&#65292;compact ...



never thought it could fit so much


----------



## fishabella

Greengoddess8 said:


> Wow, you must be a master packer





Sophieholic said:


> never thought it could fit so much




lol&#65292;I already leave half dozen of my daily stuff out...
it's now kindda on the boundary of overloaded and just manage to be closed...

quite painful when i have to take out the wallet then put it back...


----------



## KristinaMarie

fishabella said:


> tragically while me&#65292;someone would love to carry as much stuff da I can,
> 
> Tissues
> Hair brush
> Eyeshadow,eyeliner,Lipstick
> Roll-on perfume
> Keys,pen
> Phones
> Cards and cash I just store them in the small pocket inside the bag
> Mobile charger(I can fine my cable&#128557;&#128557;&#128557
> 
> 
> medium cf is far too small, I have to give up bringing my wallet....need to buy a short wallet....
> &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;and I have to carry my iPad around...it can only fit in my jumbo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496049
> View attachment 2496050


I love your bag! and it's organized so well


----------



## SCI

In my black PST
Ipad mini
Chanel wallet
LV cigarette holder 
LV keys holder
Casio TR100 camera
Compact powder 
Nivea hydro lips care
Face mist
Hand cream
Hello kitty pen
Pack of gum
I will also bring a light scarf 
And my iPhone


----------



## Ellapretty

Pic from earlier this week - what I fit inside my half-moon WOC


----------



## Debbie1234

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.


 
Love the LV items in your bag - I have the same checkbook cover.  Makes me feel less old-fashioned when I carry a checkbook LOL
I am an LV addict but am close to making my first Chanel bag purchase so I'll be carrying LV in Chanel too if I'm lucky.


----------



## irene82

What's in my GHW Caviar Jumbo!
*LV multicolore makeup bag
*LV multicolore cles
*Vera Bradley Pouch (Emergency Kit)
*Gum
*Bag Hook
*Mini perfume (D&G)
*Aesop lip cream 
*Innis Free face powder




Everything fits snugly inside. LOVE&#10084;&#65039;



What's in my walking pharmacy (emergency kit)
*Colgate wisp
*Covergirl lipstick
*Tide to go
*Advil
*Hair clip & tie
*Crystal Essences Towellete
*Just A Drop (LOL)
*Mirror


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

PurseAnnie said:


> My chanel boy today
> -a set make up brush bare minerals
> - a bare mineral mate
> - an office staff card
> - a headphone (black bag)
> - dior lipstick
> - a lip brush
> - a dior blush
> - throat candy
> - hair brush
> -  a burberry handkercheif



wow you stuffed it up lol..is this the new or old medium boy??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

calflu said:


> iPhone 5, flat wallet, coin purse and my cosmetic pouch with some room to spare!
> 
> This is my medium/large boy!
> 
> View attachment 2507342
> View attachment 2507343



Hi is this the new medium boy which is 4100USD?? Does it fit almost same like a jumbo??TIA


----------



## calflu

Yes it's the medium large boy (some people called it new medium but all my boutique SAs call them medium large) 

It fits like a jumbo.



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi is this the new medium boy which is 4100USD?? Does it fit almost same like a jumbo??TIA


----------



## ASC RESALE

SCI said:


> View attachment 2553134
> View attachment 2553135
> 
> In my black PST
> Ipad mini
> Chanel wallet
> LV cigarette holder
> LV keys holder
> Casio TR100 camera
> Compact powder
> Nivea hydro lips care
> Face mist
> Hand cream
> Hello kitty pen
> Pack of gum
> I will also bring a light scarf
> And my iPhone



I guess that "petite shopper" isn't so petite after all!


----------



## nathanpaul

I have a stain in my bag, I really can't identify what it is, but It wouldn't go off. Because of that I couldn't use my bag anymore until I remove the stain. 

online ideal casino


----------



## cjl0413

madamelH said:


> View attachment 2319278
> 
> In my Coco Sporran bag:
> Tod's wallet
> Chanel compact powder
> L'Occitane lipbalm
> Tissue
> Lifetrons portable charger for phone
> iPhone cable
> 
> Not pictured:
> iPhone and keys


Is this the smaller size? Thanks!


----------



## lnw85

What's in my Pink Chanel Jacquard Nylon Tote?

Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet
DKNY Makeup Pouch Containing:
Burts Bees Lip Balm 
Coach Poppy Perfume Rollerball
Lubriderm Body Lotion
Aleve
Huge Hips Skinny Lips Gloss
Travel Size Hair Brush
Travel Kleenex
And, lady products
iPad Mini in Portenzo Case
The Kite Runner (current read) 
Small Notepad (courtesy of the American Red Cross)
Digital Camera & Mini Tri-Pod
Steve Madden Sunglasses
Check Book and Pen


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

calflu said:


> Yes it's the medium large boy (some people called it new medium but all my boutique SAs call them medium large)
> 
> It fits like a jumbo.



Im debating whether i should get a regular medium or the new medium..a jumbo seems a lil big on my 5'2 frame but a regular medium is like a bit too small ..I usually have prob to close it lol..


----------



## NDC_504

Out with my boy today.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

pempem said:


> This Chanel tote is just wonderful for work!
> 
> -New Yorker magazine
> -Italian workbook - taking an Italian class for my upcoming trip to Italy!
> -V8 - LOL packed this in my bag for tomorrow. Gotta get my vitamin C!
> -Chanel makeup bag - that has Chanel lipstick and compact...I need to branch out!
> -YSL mini wallet
> -iPod nano case
> -Apartment keys with beer bottle opener



I just bought this same bag for work. Can't wait to use it!!


----------



## Grande Latte

I love your iPhone case btw, it's incredibly cute!



Ellapretty said:


> Pic from earlier this week - what I fit inside my half-moon WOC


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Inside my Jumbo caviar ghw today:

Camellia wallet (latest purchase and newest member of the family)
LV key chain
Car key
Eos lip balm
MAC Lipstick
Small Mont Blanc pen
Chanel sunnies


----------



## Applepies

Chain around messenger - medium


----------



## NDC_504

Crazy4Hermes said:


> View attachment 2562298
> 
> 
> Inside my Jumbo caviar ghw today:
> 
> Camellia wallet (latest purchase and newest member of the family)
> LV key chain
> Car key
> Eos lip balm
> MAC Lipstick
> Small Mont Blanc pen
> Chanel sunnies


Love you wallet, such a beauty.


----------



## ArenDella

nty said:


> today in my GST SHW
> 
> L - R:
> LV Zippy Organizer
> LV Monogram Cles - SO USEFUL
> Chanel CoCo Shine - #57 Aventure
> Dior Lip Glow
> Glysomed hand cream - works so well !
> Compact hair brush
> Apple headphones
> Card for a free app from Starbucks




This is my favorite duo!! Love this bag and wallet together!!


----------



## msharp2587

love the wallet as well, Congrats. i looked for it in my neiman marcus chanel boutique but they didn't have it


----------



## selina.c

:d


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

Here's what I carry in my executive tote :

https://www.youtube.com/user/speakchic?feature=mhee

I also talk a bit about the bag at the beginning and towards the end. Might help someone who's thinking about buying it.


----------



## cjl0413

selina.c said:


> :d



Is it a large boy? It seems really roomy!


----------



## selina.c

cjl0413 said:


> Is it a large boy? It seems really roomy!





no, it is  new medium which the size between old medium and large


----------



## selina.c

msharp2587 said:


> love the wallet as well, Congrats. i looked for it in my neiman marcus chanel boutique but they didn't have it




are you looking for the wallet, it is not in this season, i bought it at then end of 2013


----------



## DRJones616

Crazy4Hermes said:


> View attachment 2562298
> 
> 
> Inside my Jumbo caviar ghw today:
> 
> Camellia wallet (latest purchase and newest member of the family)
> LV key chain
> Car key
> Eos lip balm
> MAC Lipstick
> Small Mont Blanc pen
> Chanel sunnies


Love the wallet!!


----------



## cjl0413

selina.c said:


> no, it is  new medium which the size between old medium and large



Wow, it holds a lot! Thanks


----------



## jluxej

What I am carrying in my square mini today ...


----------



## jluxej

Ellapretty said:


> Pic from earlier this week - what I fit inside my half-moon WOC


 
wow I can't believe your camera along with your small wallet and all the other things actually fit inside the WOC!


----------



## jchen815

My vintage m/l in white caviar. Sadly doesn't hold too much. Just a card case, Chapstick, sunglasses and some cash.


----------



## anshort4angel

whjtracy said:


> My day with my 'boy'
> View attachment 2447622


Love your boy!! Is this the small or old medium?


----------



## anshort4angel

I've gone through almost 50 pages of this thread bit can't find any... Has anyone posted what's in their Small Boy? TYIA!


----------



## kaka28

Inside my mini today.  Love this bag.

Lipstick
LV Cles
USB key
Samsung Note 3
Payslip
Receipts
Bank Pin machine


----------



## Rami00

Small le boy
-compact
-mini mascara
-keys
-card holder
-hand cream
-two lipsticks
-perfume vial
-phone (sorry forgot to add in the pic)


----------



## anshort4angel

Rami00 said:


> Small le boy
> -compact
> -mini mascara
> -keys
> -card holder
> -hand cream
> -two lipsticks
> -perfume vial
> -phone (sorry forgot to add in the pic)


Your boy is stunning!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## neobaglover

Rami00 said:


> Small le boy
> -compact
> -mini mascara
> -keys
> -card holder
> -hand cream
> -two lipsticks
> -perfume vial
> -phone (sorry forgot to add in the pic)


drool....


----------



## goodbrand

What I carrying inside my WOC.


----------



## goodbrand

What I carrying inside my WOC.


----------



## anshort4angel

goodbrand said:


> What I carrying inside my WOC.


Amazing! I can't believe all of that fits inside your woc!


----------



## shirleyc

Chevron Le Boy (old medium)


----------



## bucha

shirleyc said:


> Chevron Le Boy (old medium)



Oh my God, I love that phone cover!!!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## shirleyc

bucha said:


> Oh my God, I love that phone cover!!!!! Where did you get it?




You can find it on etsy


----------



## NDC_504

shirleyc said:


> Chevron Le Boy (old medium)


Love your white boy


----------



## solouloulou

shirleyc said:


> Chevron Le Boy (old medium)


Your white boy is gorgeous  !!


----------



## bucha

shirleyc said:


> You can find it on etsy




Thank you!


----------



## lee1099

What I have in my bag today )


----------



## DRJones616

shirleyc said:


> Chevron Le Boy (old medium)


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## bucha

I love this thread!

This is what's in my bag right now. The tablet at the right is an iPad 2.


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics everyone! I love that Chanel I phone case!


----------



## snowbubble

M/L classic flap


----------



## Fgl11

bucha said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> This is what's in my bag right now. The tablet at the right is an iPad 2.
> 
> View attachment 2575066




I just bought the same bag but haven't taken tag off yet. How do you like it and how useful do you find  it??


----------



## ciceli

shirleyc said:


> Chevron Le Boy (old medium)


i love your white boy. so clean and fresh


----------



## ciceli

Zasha said:


> In my m/l 14s fuchsia
> 
> Blue patent coin holder
> Pink camellia credit card holder
> 2 lipstick
> Aviator sunglasses
> Kleenex tissue
> View attachment 2515337


i like your wallet. would u show inside?


----------



## goodbrand

anshort4angel said:


> Amazing! I can't believe all of that fits inside your woc!


I think my WOC so old #8xxxxx, and the leather (on the sides) soften with time passed by. It's big advance for put more stuffs in than my new WOC.


----------



## bucha

Fgl11 said:


> I just bought the same bag but haven't taken tag off yet. How do you like it and how useful do you find  it??




I like it very much, especially with the cosmetic pouch that comes with the bag - no need for a bag organizer thanks to it. It is much lighter than regular leather work bags, and I can carry my iPad easily in it.


----------



## paulamil

way too neat!!


----------



## Dawn72

bucha said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> This is what's in my bag right now. The tablet at the right is an iPad 2.
> 
> View attachment 2575066



Hello bucha .. which bag is this, please? Did you post a reveal anywhere? I'd love to see more pictures of it ..


----------



## Fgl11

bucha said:


> I like it very much, especially with the cosmetic pouch that comes with the bag - no need for a bag organizer thanks to it. It is much lighter than regular leather work bags, and I can carry my iPad easily in it.




Great! I'll have to start using mine so I can do a "what's in my bag?"! What did you think of the other colors in this style? I was debating between the cobalt blue with the black trim or the black one that I ended up getting.


----------



## bucha

Dawn72 said:


> Hello bucha .. which bag is this, please? Did you post a reveal anywhere? I'd love to see more pictures of it ..




Hi Dawn, I never manage to remember the exact name of the bag. However, I did a reveal recently where there is more detail about it. You can find it at http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-new-chanel-tote-862704.html


----------



## bucha

Fgl11 said:


> Great! I'll have to start using mine so I can do a "what's in my bag?"! What did you think of the other colors in this style? I was debating between the cobalt blue with the black trim or the black one that I ended up getting.




Of course you should also show us what's in your bag! 
I saw the white version of the bag but the store where I bought mine only had black. I only learned there were other colors when I did the reveal for my bag. In my opinion, black is classier and goes with everything.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lee1099 said:


> View attachment 2573846
> View attachment 2573847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have in my bag today )




Love your Cerf Tote, especially adore your Jane-a- Day


----------



## marylicious

venusmoon70 said:


> venusmoon70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my rectangular mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538927
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow you can fit pretty lots of stuff in there!
Click to expand...


----------



## marylicious

PurseAnnie said:


> My chanel boy today
> -a set make up brush bare minerals
> - a bare mineral mate
> - an office staff card
> - a headphone (black bag)
> - dior lipstick
> - a lip brush
> - a dior blush
> - throat candy
> - hair brush
> -  a burberry handkercheif


Pretty color &#128512;


----------



## Blanterns

Took my old med boy out to class today!!

- tarte lipgloss
- my phone 5s (from which I took this picture)
- my notebook
- calculator 
- prada small wallet
- Paul smith pen
- EarPods


----------



## Nkh1

lovely families


----------



## Luxe328i

I love my new mini! It will be my everyday bag, it's mini but holds everything I need 

CHANEL card holder
Louis Vuitton key holder
Car key
Extra cash
Extra cards
Lipstick
Lipgloss
Eye drops
Phone (took the picture with)


----------



## TheCathmeister1

shirleyc said:


> Chevron Le Boy (old medium)


 

Where did you buy the perfume bottle phone case? Is it from Chanel?  LOVE IT.


----------



## authprada

Is that notebook from Chanel? Where did you find it? so cute 


Blanterns said:


> Took my old med boy out to class today!!
> 
> - tarte lipgloss
> - my phone 5s (from which I took this picture)
> - my notebook
> - calculator
> - prada small wallet
> - Paul smith pen
> - EarPods
> 
> View attachment 2580036


----------



## authprada

How does your LV vernis hold up in your purse? Have you had problems with discoloring, etc?



SCI said:


> View attachment 2553134
> View attachment 2553135
> 
> In my black PST
> Ipad mini
> Chanel wallet
> LV cigarette holder
> LV keys holder
> Casio TR100 camera
> Compact powder
> Nivea hydro lips care
> Face mist
> Hand cream
> Hello kitty pen
> Pack of gum
> I will also bring a light scarf
> And my iPhone


----------



## authprada

what style is the card holder? love it


Rami00 said:


> Small le boy
> -compact
> -mini mascara
> -keys
> -card holder
> -hand cream
> -two lipsticks
> -perfume vial
> -phone (sorry forgot to add in the pic)


----------



## shirleyc

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Where did you buy the perfume bottle phone case? Is it from Chanel?  LOVE IT.




It's from etsy! Not Chanel or it would have been much more expensive


----------



## Blanterns

authprada said:


> Is that notebook from Chanel? Where did you find it? so cute




It's moleskine  I just peal the sticker of the paper that wrap my chanel bag and put it on the notebook


----------



## nashpoo

authprada said:


> How does your LV vernis hold up in your purse? Have you had problems with discoloring, etc?



Don't mean to butt in but I thought I'd chime in too! I carry my vernis in my pink flap and haven't had any issues! I think the main thing you need to worry about is keeping receipts away from it.


----------



## r_tiff2326

Essentials!!


----------



## StreetChic

nashpoo said:


> Don't mean to butt in but I thought I'd chime in too! I carry my vernis in my pink flap and haven't had any issues! I think the main thing you need to worry about is keeping receipts away from it.



Nice bag


----------



## Katzilla

A touch of Pink inside!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Katzilla I love your pink chanel items inside your Chanel.


----------



## Anneoftucson

Katzilla said:


> A touch of Pink inside!!




Love love love this!!


----------



## purplepoodles

What a great idea using a little Tiffany bag to store the little bits & pieces in your purse! Thank you!





Luxe328i said:


> I love my new mini! It will be my everyday bag, it's mini but holds everything I need
> 
> CHANEL card holder
> Louis Vuitton key holder
> Car key
> Extra cash
> Extra cards
> Lipstick
> Lipgloss
> Eye drops
> Phone (took the picture with)


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

nashpoo said:


> Don't mean to butt in but I thought I'd chime in too! I carry my vernis in my pink flap and haven't had any issues! I think the main thing you need to worry about is keeping receipts away from it.


Love your outfit  so feminine 



r_tiff2326 said:


> Essentials!!


Essentials indeed! Love the olive color 



Katzilla said:


> A touch of Pink inside!!


The pink is sooo bright and cheerful.. that collection would keep me happy


----------



## DRJones616

Blanterns said:


> Took my old med boy out to class today!!
> 
> - tarte lipgloss
> - my phone 5s (from which I took this picture)
> - my notebook
> - calculator
> - prada small wallet
> - Paul smith pen
> - EarPods
> 
> View attachment 2580036


Lovely pic!!


----------



## sparklysushi

I absolutely loveeee looking what's in peoples Chanel bags


----------



## bklner2014

Katzilla said:


> A touch of Pink inside!!


Lovely pink items!!!


----------



## bklner2014

Blanterns said:


> Took my old med boy out to class today!!
> 
> - tarte lipgloss
> - my phone 5s (from which I took this picture)
> - my notebook
> - calculator
> - prada small wallet
> - Paul smith pen
> - EarPods
> 
> View attachment 2580036


Love your bag, and your pink Prada wallet is very pretty!


----------



## anshort4angel

Katzilla said:


> A touch of Pink inside!!


This is so adorable!! Need to find me some pink slg's now!!


----------



## sparklysushi

nashpoo said:


> Don't mean to butt in but I thought I'd chime in too! I carry my vernis in my pink flap and haven't had any issues! I think the main thing you need to worry about is keeping receipts away from it.



I love your pink one! I would love to get a light colour one but worried about getting it dirty eep! x


----------



## Lylalila

Wearing the maxi today, black caviar with shw, inside:

- LV wallet
- Chanel Sunglasses
- Mason Pearson hairbrush (mini)
- Car keys
- LV key pouch 
- Iphone Charger
- Iphone
- Blackberry (I know, don't judge me)
- Tom Ford compact
- Tom Ford lip lacquer 
- Esos hand lotion
- Vaseline lip balm
- antibacterial wipes 
(I usually have blotting papers as well, I love the shiseido one, but I ran out last week and kept forgetting to get more)


----------



## D3183

What's in my single flap jumbo:

LV mini pochette (inside is a purse hook, chapstick, lipstick, compact, hand sanitizer)
Epi pen
Checkbook
Keys
Mints
Rolled-up waterproof bag
LV zippy compact wallet
PM agenda
Pen
Tissues
Not pictured...Samsung note 3 (HUGE cell phone)


----------



## imvloggingit

I made a video of what's in my CHANEL Black Caviar Leather Wallet on Chain. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhq6CSzTyLM


----------



## peach_pie

Fgl11 said:


> I just bought the same bag but haven't taken tag off yet. How do you like it and how useful do you find  it??


I got this same tote several months ago and have used it every day since! Use it way more than my GST which is too heavy by comparison. Can be dressed up or down and I love that it's so understated (doesn't scream Chanel & the CC chain is removable). I throw in a WOC and I'm set. Also fits a mac air and has a zipper which is perfect when you need extra security. Love this tote!


----------



## Hikitten

imvloggingit said:


> I made a video of what's in my CHANEL Black Caviar Leather Wallet on Chain.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhq6CSzTyLM



Great video. You can fit so much in your woc. I think I want one now


----------



## theweimsmom

Inside my mini punch:

  LV DA mini pochette
       Inside is a lip liner
       1 lipstick
       1 lip balm
       garage door opener
       Car keys
       Badge for work

   LV Pomme key pouch
       Inside is my DL, CC card, safe deposit box key, insurance card and cash

   BB- next week switching to IPhone 5...yeah!

In the back pocket of bag is my card to enter work garage.  I am ver pleased that this is everything that I need!


----------



## theweimsmom

imvloggingit said:


> I made a video of what's in my CHANEL Black Caviar Leather Wallet on Chain.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhq6CSzTyLM


Loved your video...she can hold a lot!


----------



## Fgl11

peach_pie said:


> I got this same tote several months ago and have used it every day since! Use it way more than my GST which is too heavy by comparison. Can be dressed up or down and I love that it's so understated (doesn't scream Chanel & the CC chain is removable). I throw in a WOC and I'm set. Also fits a mac air and has a zipper which is perfect when you need extra security. Love this tote!




I was actually debating about whether I should've gotten the GST instead but based on what you said, this tote is much better for everyday. I will use it this week!!


----------



## qwertyz

D3183 said:


> What's in my single flap jumbo:
> 
> LV mini pochette (inside is a purse hook, chapstick, lipstick, compact, hand sanitizer)
> Epi pen
> Checkbook
> Keys
> Mints
> Rolled-up waterproof bag
> LV zippy compact wallet
> PM agenda
> Pen
> Tissues
> Not pictured...Samsung note 3 (HUGE cell phone)


 

WOW, that is a lot you fit into your Jumbo!


----------



## lm509

nice


----------



## abdullah

i love it


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Wallet ideas for rect mini 

First is kate spade Lacey medium wallet 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Second is also kate spade Stacy wallet 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Both are of the Cobble Hill line. I think I need more than just a simple card case to carry w me, just some ideas, I know it's not super high end but the leather on these feel super soft!


----------



## SDbaby

This is mine:

Sunglasses
Lip balm
Hand cream 
Lip gloss
Hand sanitizer
Coach flap card case


----------



## LoveToShop27

theweimsmom said:


> Inside my mini punch:
> 
> LV DA mini pochette
> Inside is a lip liner
> 1 lipstick
> 1 lip balm
> garage door opener
> Car keys
> Badge for work
> 
> LV Pomme key pouch
> Inside is my DL, CC card, safe deposit box key, insurance card and cash
> 
> BB- next week switching to IPhone 5...yeah!
> 
> In the back pocket of bag is my card to enter work garage.  I am ver pleased that this is everything that I need!




Gorgeous bag, so jealous!


----------



## abdullah

do you have chanel cube?


----------



## mamakelly

Cuteandcouture said:


> Wallet ideas for rect mini
> 
> First is kate spade Lacey medium wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601950
> View attachment 2601951
> View attachment 2601952
> 
> 
> Second is also kate spade Stacy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601953
> View attachment 2601954
> View attachment 2601955
> 
> 
> Both are of the Cobble Hill line. I think I need more than just a simple card case to carry w me, just some ideas, I know it's not super high end but the leather on these feel super soft!



And I'm guessing you are a star wars fan? Is that chewy in lego form on you keys? May the 4th be with you (even though it was yesterday).


----------



## bunnyworld

What's in my GST today:
Chanel sunnies
Macbook        
Ipod                 
Work folder
LV key pouch
Prada makeup/stationery pouch
Chanel wallet
Samsung Galaxy S4 
Fragonard perfume
Tiffany pouch & my wedding rings set
YSL lipstick & Dior mascara          
Swarovski crystal pen







Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## deltalady

In my GST today
Chanel card case (using as a wallet)
Chanel eyeglasses
Gucci key holder
Chloé sunglasses
Coach checkbook holder
Sephora cosmetic case


----------



## LatishaCivil

Hi. Where did you get your cell phone purfume case? And how much was it if you dont mind me asking. Thank you. It is very nice


----------



## LatishaCivil

bunnyworld said:


> What's in my GST today:
> Chanel sunnies
> Macbook
> Ipod
> Work folder
> LV key pouch
> Prada makeup/stationery pouch
> Chanel wallet
> Samsung Galaxy S4
> Fragonard perfume
> Tiffany pouch & my wedding rings set
> YSL lipstick & Dior mascara
> Swarovski crystal pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Hi. Where did you get your cell phone perfume case? And how much was it if you dont mind me asking. Thank you. It is very nice.


----------



## cjl0413

Superqueen said:


> Well, it is definetely not a Chanel, because it is the 'Quilted Double Handed Bag' by Marc Jacobs. You can find it here  for sale. I don't like it (I hate quilted leather) but I think it's going to be one of the new 'it' bags.



Sorry quote the wrong post.


----------



## purseprincess32

Thanks for sharing your great pics everyone!


----------



## withpearls

I love this thread


----------



## mcwee

Inside my coco casual. 
The Coach satin pouch contains:
Recycle bag
Comb
Phone charger with cable 
Tissue paper


----------



## neverenuf

theweimsmom said:


> Inside my mini punch:
> 
> LV DA mini pochette
> Inside is a lip liner
> 1 lipstick
> 1 lip balm
> garage door opener
> Car keys
> Badge for work
> 
> LV Pomme key pouch
> Inside is my DL, CC card, safe deposit box key, insurance card and cash
> 
> BB- next week switching to IPhone 5...yeah!
> 
> In the back pocket of bag is my card to enter work garage.  I am ver pleased that this is everything that I need!


I'm impressed how much you got in there!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

mamakelly said:


> And I'm guessing you are a star wars fan? Is that chewy in lego form on you keys? May the 4th be with you (even though it was yesterday).




Thanks!!! Yes I am a total nerd!! Lol the 4th was strong w me and the Revenge of the 5th definitely knocked me off my socks!!! Lol


----------



## mamakelly

Cuteandcouture said:


> Thanks!!! Yes I am a total nerd!! Lol the 4th was strong w me and the Revenge of the 5th definitely knocked me off my socks!!! Lol



Lol.  Good one.


----------



## calflu

Wow!!!! You can fit so much in it!!!!




mcwee said:


> Inside my coco casual.
> The Coach satin pouch contains:
> Recycle bag
> Comb
> Phone charger with cable
> Tissue paper


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cuteandcouture said:


> Wallet ideas for rect mini
> 
> First is kate spade Lacey medium wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601950
> View attachment 2601951
> View attachment 2601952
> 
> 
> Second is also kate spade Stacy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601953
> View attachment 2601954
> View attachment 2601955
> 
> 
> Both are of the Cobble Hill line. I think I need more than just a simple card case to carry w me, just some ideas, I know it's not super high end but the leather on these feel super soft!



I like them both. Which one did you chose?  The first one is pretty and pink and has the same name as my dog!


----------



## Nahr999

umlm said:


> In my Chanel mini Classic flap today
> 
> Hermes Bearn wallet
> 
> Hermes agenda
> 
> iphone 4s and headset
> 
> car key
> 
> Cartier key pouch
> 
> small pocket napkin
> 
> lipsbalm
> 
> and ball pen
> 
> It's really full right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384843
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384844
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384842


Luv the colour of ur mini!! Ddnt expect it can hold quite a lot..definitely in my wish list


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Greengoddess8 said:


> I like them both. Which one did you chose?  The first one is pretty and pink and has the same name as my dog!




I had the black one already, the pink zip around one is the newer one I found on sale, haven't used the pink yet but I should soon esp since I been using my fuchsia patent mini quite a bit!!!


----------



## umlm

thank you, this model is discontinued, it's mini classic flap 4 holes, it could hold as much as a medium double flap. I was happy that I could find one. If I haven't had to build the house now, I would have bought already the 2nd one. Wish you could find it, maybe on ebay sometimes You could.


----------



## Alexanderdetr

OMG your bag is gorg! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bailey6559

In my Caviar WOC
1. Blotting papers
2. Tissue pack
3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
4. Lip balm
5. Samsung S4
6. iPhone 5
7. 6 cards (from card slots)
8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
And a little more room to spare...


----------



## eldee

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...




Wow, so organized! Fits just the necessities. Makes me a little impatient waiting until my name is called for mine.


----------



## Hikitten

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...



I can't believe you can fit 2 phones. I'm so getting one


----------



## bagcloset

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...




Wow it can fit quite a lot! Love it! X


----------



## Bailey6559

eldee said:


> Wow, so organized! Fits just the necessities. Makes me a little impatient waiting until my name is called for mine.




It'll be worth the wait when you get yours. You'd love it ; ) 
And don't forget to post photos!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

theweimsmom said:


> Inside my mini punch:
> 
> LV DA mini pochette
> Inside is a lip liner
> 1 lipstick
> 1 lip balm
> garage door opener
> Car keys
> Badge for work
> 
> LV Pomme key pouch
> Inside is my DL, CC card, safe deposit box key, insurance card and cash
> 
> BB- next week switching to IPhone 5...yeah!
> 
> In the back pocket of bag is my card to enter work garage.  I am ver pleased that this is everything that I need!



Love Love!! Is this a new bag and can you please tell me how much it was.  Thanks!!
Have the prices in mini's also gone up?


----------



## scao2011

Bailey6559 said:


> It'll be worth the wait when you get yours. You'd love it ; )
> And don't forget to post photos!


 very organized!


----------



## SereneWong

In my 2.55 flap bag small:
Long Chanel zip wallet
Tiffany card case
Chanel foundation *** powder compact
Chanel lipstick
2 Mont Blanc rollerball pens
Car key
House keys
A packet of tissues
iPhone 5s


----------



## emjetz

So little things in my gst:
~Cambon bifold wallet
~recycle bag
~Blue elephant pouch(to put make ups+miscellaneous)


----------



## peach_pie

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...


Impressive! Two phones with room to spare. Wow!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Nice!! How are you liking your GST?


----------



## emjetz

nycmamaofone said:


> Nice!! How are you liking your GST?



Thanks!! Yeah it's my favorite work bag now and have been carrying it for few days. It does weight a little than I expected even though with few items inside but I don't mind because from my house to work only takes 5minuets walk..hehe..remember once u got the bag if you have problem with one strap keeps falling out just tuck in the strap under another strap ok?HTH!!! can't wait to see your bag to arrive! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Deks

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...




I am so glad I read this.. You could fit so much in your Woc! I loved your idea of using hair tie to secure the headphones!!! Do you have a m/l flap bag? I am sure it fits a lot more...


----------



## Dreamerzzz

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...



Wow! I'm seriously impressed by how much you can fit into the WOC. I need to learn your packing skills.


----------



## Dreamerzzz

emjetz said:


> So little things in my gst:
> ~Cambon bifold wallet
> ~recycle bag
> ~Blue elephant pouch(to put make ups+miscellaneous)



The elephant pouch is so cute. Glad you are enjoying the GST. I couldn't get it to work for me (narrow shoulders) and had to let it go.


----------



## emjetz

Dreamerzzz said:


> The elephant pouch is so cute. Glad you are enjoying the GST. I couldn't get it to work for me (narrow shoulders) and had to let it go.



Thanks dreamerzzz! I couldn't part with the gst to work since i got it last 2 weeks..!!! Too bad it doesnt work for u though....


----------



## wien

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...


 

I'm glad I read your post. I never think WOC can fit that much stuff. I only have my credits, cash, key pouch, phone, and sunglasses in my WOC. I'll try to fit more next time when I use it.


----------



## Stacey D

Great thread!! Beautiful Chanel bags!


----------



## sararachelle

princessofthehouse said:


>


how does the shape of the executive tote hold up?


----------



## sararachelle

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 2568741
> 
> 
> My vintage m/l in white caviar. Sadly doesn't hold too much. Just a card case, Chapstick, sunglasses and some cash.


that's a BEAUTIFUL piece, did you purchase it in the boutique or pre loved?


----------



## xoxoceline

nashpoo said:


> Don't mean to butt in but I thought I'd chime in too! I carry my vernis in my pink flap and haven't had any issues! I think the main thing you need to worry about is keeping receipts away from it.


Where are your shorts from? So cute!


----------



## nashpoo

xoxoceline said:


> Where are your shorts from? So cute!


They're from a store called LF :] Thank you! They're my favorite pair of cut offs haha


----------



## xoxoceline

bubuchahchah said:


> Carrying Chanel 2014 Valentine flap  it's in medium and is single flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it so I'm still working my way to fit more  After taking this picture I decided to forego my bifold wallet and stuff the cash in zipped compartment instead. Definitely fits more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also pleasantly surprised that I could fit my phablet (6 inch plus galaxy mega phone) into the front pocket
> 
> I'm kind of scared of scratching the lambskin! But at the same time using it is a way of loving it hehe
> 
> Was glad I got my hands on this flap as it was sold out the next day. Yikes!
> 
> For more details on this flap, you can click here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-valentine-flap-reveal-852129.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


I love your bag! Where did you get the pink notebook?


----------



## ellah012

I joined this forum, because of this thread~~ Thank you everyone who's shared photos and input~~ I don't own a Chanel bag yet, but this really helps give an idea which best suit me ^^


----------



## xoxoceline

nashpoo said:


> They're from a store called LF :] Thank you! They're my favorite pair of cut offs haha


Oh I love lf! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:

Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
Tarte lip gloss


----------



## iS2Chanel

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> 
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> 
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> 
> Tarte lip gloss







Nothing else could describe how much I love everything about this!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## PrincessCypress

iS2Chanel said:


> View attachment 2651394
> 
> 
> Nothing else could describe how much I love everything about this!!! Thank you for sharing


Awww, iS2Chanel...now you're really making me blush!!!


----------



## gyd34

My new Jumbo - tri color with Lamb + Caviar


----------



## jessjwong

Does anyone know if an ipad mini can fit in a M/L classic double flap?


----------



## cloee

jessjwong said:


> Does anyone know if an ipad mini can fit in a M/L classic double flap?



yes it can. HTH


----------



## purselover001

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> Tarte lip gloss


it sooooo beautiful


----------



## SweetNavi

jessjwong said:


> Does anyone know if an ipad mini can fit in a M/L classic double flap?


Yes I carry my iPad mini in my medium double flap all the time


----------



## S2fast4ya

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> Tarte lip gloss




 Love this color


----------



## PrincessCypress

purselover001 said:


> it sooooo beautiful





S2fast4ya said:


> Love this color



Thank you, purselover001 and S2fast4ya! 

Here's another pic of my stuff inside the mini, I had to resize the pic because it was too big to upload here.


----------



## iS2Chanel

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, purselover001 and S2fast4ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of my stuff inside the mini, I had to resize the pic because it was too big to upload here.




I like how everything fits nicely. I can't  handle messy bags. Love it, thank you for sharing 

Can you fit sunglasses in there (without case)?


----------



## PrincessCypress

iS2Chanel said:


> I like how everything fits nicely. I can't  handle messy bags. Love it, thank you for sharing
> 
> Can you fit sunglasses in there (without case)?


Awww, thanks iS2Chanel! I don't wear sunglasses, but I think a smaller pair would fit. But if it's oversized sunglasses, they may be squeezed in more than I would like because I don't over stuff my bags.


----------



## iS2Chanel

PrincessCypress said:


> Awww, thanks iS2Chanel! I don't wear sunglasses, but I think a smaller pair would fit. But if it's oversized sunglasses, they may be squeezed in more than I would like because I don't over stuff my bags.




Ahh I see. Thanks for the details


----------



## PrincessCypress

iS2Chanel said:


> Ahh I see. Thanks for the details


You're welcome, iS2Chanel! I think as long as the sunglasses will sit nicely on top of my stuff and they're not much larger than the size of the opening, they should be fine.


----------



## Vaninnocent

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> Tarte lip gloss


Your mini and its contents are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## SereneWong

In my 2.55 reissue:
LV Emilie wallet in Damier Ebene (slimmest wallet long wallet I have ever seen)
LV key cles in monogram (with house keys and car key plus access card for condo)
Tiffany card holder (with 8 cards)
Chanel powder compact
Chanel lipstick 
Packet of pocket tissue
iPhone 5s


----------



## PrincessCypress

Vaninnocent said:


> Your mini and its contents are sooooo cute!!!!


Awww...thank you, Vaninnocent!


----------



## dooneybaby

Same stuff that was in my LV Hampstead yesterday.


----------



## ellah012

dooneybaby said:


> Same stuff that was in my LV Hampstead yesterday.


wahh!! All that fits inside?!


----------



## South Beach

SereneWong said:


> View attachment 2664322
> View attachment 2664323
> 
> 
> In my 2.55 reissue:
> LV Emilie wallet in Damier Ebene (slimmest wallet long wallet I have ever seen)
> LV key cles in monogram (with house keys and car key plus access card for condo)
> Tiffany card holder (with 8 cards)
> Chanel powder compact
> Chanel lipstick
> Packet of pocket tissue
> iPhone 5s




Wow! Impressive - SB


----------



## dooneybaby

ellah012 said:


> wahh!! All that fits inside?!


Sure does!


----------



## ellah012

dooneybaby said:


> Sure does!


XD so neat!!! I love how everything is organized so perfectly and easily accessible. Thanks for the picture


----------



## SunBunny

SereneWong said:


> View attachment 2664322
> View attachment 2664323
> 
> 
> In my 2.55 reissue:
> LV Emilie wallet in Damier Ebene (slimmest wallet long wallet I have ever seen)
> LV key cles in monogram (with house keys and car key plus access card for condo)
> Tiffany card holder (with 8 cards)
> Chanel powder compact
> Chanel lipstick
> Packet of pocket tissue
> iPhone 5s




Love it! May I ask what size ressiue this is?


----------



## SereneWong

It's the small size ie 24 cm length wise &#128515;


----------



## SunBunny

SereneWong said:


> It's the small size ie 24 cm length wise &#128515;




Wow! You can fit a lot into it! Thanks for the info


----------



## SereneWong

SunBunny said:


> Wow! You can fit a lot into it! Thanks for the info




Yes.  I love using this bag as my regular handbag.  Work files and laptop,etc go into my Prada briefcase.  &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;&#128521;


----------



## bagloverny

In my gorgeous Chanel classic flap today:

Balenciaga money wallet
Ray Ban sunglasses in case
Metro card
Burts bees lip balm, Maybelline lipstick, Tocca roller fragrance
HTC phone which I used to take the picture


----------



## DC Bag Lady

dooneybaby said:


> Sure does!


Wow!  You've got me reconsidering the GST XL for the GST.  Didn't realize it could hold so much!


----------



## hollyyih

My first WOC and here's what's inside minus the cards + phone (as it was used to take the pic):


----------



## hollyyih

SereneWong said:


> View attachment 2664322
> View attachment 2664323
> 
> 
> In my 2.55 reissue:
> LV Emilie wallet in Damier Ebene (slimmest wallet long wallet I have ever seen)
> LV key cles in monogram (with house keys and car key plus access card for condo)
> Tiffany card holder (with 8 cards)
> Chanel powder compact
> Chanel lipstick
> Packet of pocket tissue
> iPhone 5s



You can fit quite a bit! Quite impressive!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

hollyyih said:


> My first WOC and here's what's inside minus the cards + phone (as it was used to take the pic):




Love it and I like how the Fiat is a favorite among TPFers


----------



## SereneWong

hollyyih said:


> you can fit quite a bit! Quite impressive!




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## hollyyih

MomLuvsBags said:


> Love it and I like how the Fiat is a favorite among TPFers



It's actually a Mini


----------



## Hikitten

hollyyih said:


> My first WOC and here's what's inside minus the cards + phone (as it was used to take the pic):



Wow, you can fit quite a lot. Would love to see how you arrange it all  and what's the jcrew pouch for?  Your phone?


----------



## Samantha S

Inside my jumbo.


----------



## hollyyih

Hikitten said:


> Wow, you can fit quite a lot. Would love to see how you arrange it all  and what's the jcrew pouch for?  Your phone?



So I put all the makeup stuff in the jcrew pouch (easier to just grab to put into another bag when I switch out) and the keys go in the black pouch (to prevent scratching). My phone goes into zip pocket with any stray knick knacks. I'll try to take a pic of how I arrange everything later today . Also keep receipts and cash in the small slip pocket.


----------



## r_tiff2326

In my mini today!&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;

Coin purse with cash n cards
Hand sanitizer
Lip balm
Tissue 
Iphone 5s


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

Hi, I'm thinking of getting a mini just like yours. My friend showed me inside her mini and she could fit a Prada continental wallet. Is that possible or was I dreaming?


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

Cuteandcouture said:


> Wallet ideas for rect mini
> 
> First is kate spade Lacey medium wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601950
> View attachment 2601951
> View attachment 2601952
> 
> 
> Second is also kate spade Stacy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601953
> View attachment 2601954
> View attachment 2601955
> 
> 
> Both are of the Cobble Hill line. I think I need more than just a simple card case to carry w me, just some ideas, I know it's not super high end but the leather on these feel super soft!



I'm thinking of getting a rectangular mini like yours. Can you actually fit a continental wallet? My friend can fit her Prada continental wallet. Is that actually possible pr was I seeing stars?


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

girlsnstilletos said:


> This is what I carry in my Large Boy most days.
> 
> -Sunglasses with hardcase (either Chanel or Tom Ford)
> -Prada long wallet
> -iPhone5
> -Small hairbrush
> -Makeup bag
> -Car keys.
> 
> I put the makeup bag, wallet & sunglasses in vertically so they are easy access, and my phone in front of my wallet. Everything I want to carry fits perfectly!



What season is your boy bag from? I really love the python leather. Did this style come in the small size? (8" across) Thanks in advance!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

hollyyih said:


> It's actually a Mini




Right, mini. Sorry!!  Love minis too...cars and chanel minis are awesome


----------



## umlm

beautiful red mini, love how you arrange stuffs inside your bag


----------



## r_tiff2326

umlm said:


> beautiful red mini, love how you arrange stuffs inside your bag



Thank you


----------



## lifestylekitty

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> Tarte lip gloss



Gorgeous colours!


----------



## JessLovesTim

hollyyih said:


> My first WOC and here's what's inside minus the cards + phone (as it was used to take the pic):


 You can fit a surprising amt in the WOC- you gave me some ideas about a pouch for hand lotion and lip gloss to prevent it leaking on the bag.


----------



## snowbubble

Rilakkuma sleeps inside my bag.


----------



## umlm

wow your boy bag is fabulous, is it in caviar? would you tell me what size it is? medium? it could fit that much stuffs inside, i was surprised.


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

snowbubble said:


> Rilakkuma sleeps inside my bag.
> View attachment 2675368
> View attachment 2675369



awww  i love the caviar leather. now i wish i had gotten my Boy in caviar instead of lambskin


----------



## snowbubble

umlm said:


> wow your boy bag is fabulous, is it in caviar? would you tell me what size it is? medium? it could fit that much stuffs inside, i was surprised.




Thank you! ^-^
Yes it is caviar, the size is old medium. It fits a little more than the classic m/l. I can fit even more if I use a card holder.


----------



## snowbubble

Izzy Wijaya said:


> awww  i love the caviar leather. now i wish i had gotten my Boy in caviar instead of lambskin




Lambskin is gorgeous too!


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

snowbubble said:


> Lambskin is gorgeous too!



I like it too but I'm so getting a Boy in caviar! small size RHW I'm thinking. You got me haha! I'll post pictures of what I fit in my Boy bag later


----------



## snowbubble

Izzy Wijaya said:


> I like it too but I'm so getting a Boy in caviar! small size RHW I'm thinking. You got me haha! I'll post pictures of what I fit in my Boy bag later




Haha 
Its worth it! It is so durable and carefree, you can get lots of use out of it!


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

snowbubble said:


> Haha
> Its worth it! It is so durable and carefree, you can get lots of use out of it!



I have to baby my lambskin Boy or it'll have a bunch of bruises all over it. Getting a caviar Boy is becoming a very good idea right now. Thanks for making me potentially broke, haha! Btw how much did you get it for?


----------



## snowbubble

Izzy Wijaya said:


> I have to baby my lambskin Boy or it'll have a bunch of bruises all over it. Getting a caviar Boy is becoming a very good idea right now. Thanks for making me potentially broke, haha! Btw how much did you get it for?




Ahhhh I don't mean to!  sad wallet sad. 
Mine was $4200 for the old med size. 
I actually sold a lambskin m/l classic to buy this boy.


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

Megs said:


> My gut told me it was a MJ. I actually think its adorable! Thanks girls!



Haha I was just kidding though! I'm actually glad you showed us your bag! I don't know if I have any bags to sell, I don't have that many!


----------



## umlm

would you tell me if your boy bag is heavier than medium classic double flap? I'm thinking that I may buy one boy bag but i'm just worried if the bag is heavy. tia


----------



## xoxoceline

r_tiff2326 said:


> In my mini today!&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;
> 
> Coin purse with cash n cards
> Hand sanitizer
> Lip balm
> Tissue
> Iphone 5s


Where did you get your pink Chanel coin zip purse?


----------



## snowbubble

umlm said:


> would you tell me if your boy bag is heavier than medium classic double flap? I'm thinking that I may buy one boy bag but i'm just worried if the bag is heavy. tia




I don't think mine is heavy at all, comparable to my m/l, maybe the chain weights a little more.


----------



## JE2824

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> Tarte lip gloss



This is all so beautiful!! I want your tiffany card case. Is that something that is always available from Tiffany? Everything is sooo cute!!


----------



## JE2824

snowbubble said:


> Rilakkuma sleeps inside my bag.
> View attachment 2675368
> View attachment 2675369



Wow, snowbubble! I def need to rearrange my contents for my boy. This is impressive, and all soo cute!


----------



## snowbubble

JE2824 said:


> Wow, snowbubble! I def need to rearrange my contents for my boy. This is impressive, and all soo cute!




Thank you!  
It definitely fits a lot if you arrange it. Hahah it fits the same amount of stuff I put in my jumbo classic, minus a large wallet and apple.


----------



## alouise

snowbubble said:


> Rilakkuma sleeps inside my bag.
> View attachment 2675368
> View attachment 2675369


Love!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

snowbubble said:


> Rilakkuma sleeps inside my bag.
> View attachment 2675368
> View attachment 2675369


I love how you have maximized the use of the space!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

PrincessCypress said:


> Besides my Samsung Note 3 (which I used to take this pic), here's what I carry in my fuchsia lamb mini:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. leopard zip wallet
> Tiffany & Co. blue stitch card case
> Stuller jewelry pouch (for my keys)
> Tarte lip gloss


Soooo cute. The pink mini is gorgeous


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my medium flap:



LV ZCP
LV cles
Lip gloss, glasses cloth
Coach medium skinny with charge cables 
Not pictured, iPhone.


----------



## Molly0

Here's my new (to me) old (2003) lambskin drawstring tassel. With contents.


----------



## Kellyanh

bucha said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> This is what's in my bag right now. The tablet at the right is an iPad 2.
> 
> View attachment 2575066


You can take pics or tell me if the tote fits 13 " laptop or file folder? Love the tote !


----------



## SereneWong

In my large 2.55 reissue for business trip involving air travel and going into meetings directly from airport to office:
iPad Air
Chanel long wallet
LV key cles with hotel and airline loyalty cards and house keys
Chanel face powder
Chanel lip stick
Passport
Pocket tissue
iPhone 5s which was used to take the pictures


----------



## Aluxe

.


----------



## Angelbirdbb

Here is my Chanel GST! I have a video on my channel=)


----------



## Angelbirdbb




----------



## South Beach

Angelbirdbb said:


>




Fabulous!


----------



## Purseperson420

Travelling light today with my mini


----------



## selina.c

would you like to show inside of the coin purse




r_tiff2326 said:


> In my mini today!&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;
> 
> Coin purse with cash n cards
> Hand sanitizer
> Lip balm
> Tissue
> Iphone 5s


----------



## sweetpea33

Pls tell me more about the little horsie!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hi is this a small boy chanel?


----------



## Arlene619

Purseperson420 said:


> Travelling light today with my mini
> View attachment 2688140



Wow. Is this the mini mini chanel? I items your items..&#128525;&#128525; I am totally regretting selling my white cles&#128533;


----------



## Purseperson420

Arlene619 said:


> Wow. Is this the mini mini chanel? I items your items..&#128525;&#128525; I am totally regretting selling my white cles&#128533;


Its the square mini from the 2013 cruise collection i believe. And thank you ! i am sorry about your cles


----------



## diamondsr4ever




----------



## diamondsr4ever

Happy weekend! ml beige Claire fits iPad mini, phone, wallet, keys, lippies


----------



## PrincessCypress

lifestylekitty said:


> Gorgeous colours!



Thank you, lifestylekitty! 



JE2824 said:


> This is all so beautiful!! I want your tiffany card case. Is that something that is always available from Tiffany? Everything is sooo cute!!



Thanks, JE2824! Yes, I believe the blue stitch card case is always available from Tiffany, it's not a seasonal item. I love all of my Tiffany SLG's and this card case is my most used, it even goes in my WOC!


----------



## haroobommi

in my boy


----------



## Angelbirdbb

Here is my Chanel medium flap! More on my blog!=)


----------



## spnova

double


----------



## spnova

here we go


----------



## Mizz J

snowbubble said:


> Rilakkuma sleeps inside my bag.




Wow, was thinking of getting my first classic in med but worried it wouldn't be able to fit much...you've just cleared that up for me! Thanks, feeling more confident it's the right choice now )


Searching for my first chanel....


----------



## Mizz J

Angelbirdbb said:


> Here is my Chanel medium flap! More on my blog!=)




Beautiful flap! Is that lambskin Angel? I'm really torn between lambskin or caviar for my first flap &#128532; 

Would love one of each!!! &#128515;


Searching for my first chanel....


----------



## Peckita

Chanel Medium Metallic Patent Boy in Fuschia   

1. LV agenda PM MC Noir
2. Furla Cardholder
3. LV Cles Mono
4. YSL cosmetic pouch ( I use it as a phone case )
5. Samsung S4 
6. Eclipse ( My favourite mints )
7. Pack of tissues


----------



## iS2Chanel

Peckita said:


> Chanel Medium Metallic Patent Boy in Fuschia
> 
> 
> 
> 1. LV agenda PM MC Noir
> 
> 2. Furla Cardholder
> 
> 3. LV Cles Mono
> 
> 4. YSL cosmetic pouch ( I use it as a phone case )
> 
> 5. Samsung S4
> 
> 6. Eclipse ( My favourite mints )
> 
> 7. Pack of tissues




Sooooo pretttyyyyy!!! The metallic fuchsia pink boy is drool worthy!!!

Can you tell us a bit more about  your phone case? It's adorable and matches the bag perfectly.

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Peckita

iS2Chanel said:


> Sooooo pretttyyyyy!!! The metallic fuchsia pink boy is drool worthy!!!
> 
> Can you tell us a bit more about  your phone case? It's adorable and matches the bag perfectly.
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Awww thank you... I love it too.

I bought my phone case from etsy, I decorated myself..
I saw someone in David Jones carrying an iPhone Chanel perfume bottle phone case, I thought it was the cutest thing ever so I went home and looked it up online. I found so many diff designs and then I found this phone case...it's so cuteeee. 

I can't post closed up pic but I posted in this thread too #6210  
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...e-about-your-non-568801-414.html#post26966551


----------



## iS2Chanel

Peckita said:


> Awww thank you... I love it too.
> 
> I bought my phone case from etsy, I decorated myself..
> I saw someone in David Jones carrying an iPhone Chanel perfume bottle phone case, I thought it was the cutest thing ever so I went home and looked it up online. I found so many diff designs and then I found this phone case...it's so cuteeee.
> 
> I can't post closed up pic but I posted in this thread too #6210
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...e-about-your-non-568801-414.html#post26966551




It looks amazing!! So talented. That perfume bottle is really unique too. Thanks for sharing. I love your style


----------



## Peckita

iS2Chanel said:


> It looks amazing!! So talented. That perfume bottle is really unique too. Thanks for sharing. I love your style


Awww thanks


----------



## chanelwomen

diamondsr4ever said:


> View attachment 2691061


I like this one


----------



## diamondsr4ever

chanelwomen said:


> I like this one




Thanks!


----------



## Jl217

Here's my jumbo caviar classic in grey with SHW!

Contents:

- Louis Vuitton pocket organizer in monogram
- Louis Vuitton mini pochette in monogram (holds my pocket organizer and loose cash and change)
- Louis Vuitton four-key holder in monogram
- Louis Vuitton PM agenda in monogram
- Tory Burch coin purse (holds my headphones, portable iPhone charger)
- Ralph Lauren card holder (holds metrocard and business cards)
- L'Occitane lavendar hand sanitizer
- Dior Lip Maximizer gloss
- Caudalie beauty elixir spray
- YSL lipstick
- Dior Creme de Rose lip balm
- L'Occitane hand creme


----------



## bagchicky

My medium boy with:
LV cles for car key
LV MC card holder I use as my wallet
Ray Ban Sunnies
Swarvoski Hello Kitty pouch for a little bit of makeup
And iPhone (used to take the photo)


----------



## myapple

I just get it&#65281;


----------



## myapple

I get it just now


----------



## that_claudz

bagchicky said:


> My medium boy with:
> LV cles for car key
> LV MC card holder I use as my wallet
> Ray Ban Sunnies
> Swarvoski Hello Kitty pouch for a little bit of makeup
> And iPhone (used to take the photo)
> 
> View attachment 2699826




Beautiful pic! And haha I've followed you on IG so long and only just figured out this is you on tPF! Hahaha!


----------



## Mafa

Hi ladies. 

This is what I have in my Chanel jumbo as of right now. Love the fact that you can fit all of your essentials (and more!!) in it, even though it is a bit small. I normally prefer larger bags


----------



## iS2Chanel

Mafa said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have in my Chanel jumbo as of right now. Love the fact that you can fit all of your essentials (and more!!) in it, even though it is a bit small. I normally prefer larger bags




Ohh gorgeous!! Can I ask what that lovely sparkly number is? Is it another wallet?


----------



## Mafa

iS2Chanel said:


> Ohh gorgeous!! Can I ask what that lovely sparkly number is? Is it another wallet?


Sorry, forgot to write what I had in it. Its a passport cover from Jimmy Choo.  Makes it so much more fun to travel


----------



## poohbag

myapple said:


> I get it just now



Congrats!  I love this one!


----------



## alphapha

myapple said:


> I get it just now



OMG! She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

bagchicky said:


> My medium boy with:
> LV cles for car key
> LV MC card holder I use as my wallet
> Ray Ban Sunnies
> Swarvoski Hello Kitty pouch for a little bit of makeup
> And iPhone (used to take the photo)
> 
> View attachment 2699826



is it calfskin or lambskin?


----------



## poptarts

Little grey flap and friends (Paris-Dallas flag shawl in the back). 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cilantro

bagchicky said:


> My medium boy with:
> LV cles for car key
> LV MC card holder I use as my wallet
> Ray Ban Sunnies
> Swarvoski Hello Kitty pouch for a little bit of makeup
> And iPhone (used to take the photo)
> 
> View attachment 2699826


Love the hello kitty pouch! May I know where you got it from?


----------



## alphapha

poptarts said:


> View attachment 2706933
> 
> 
> Little grey flap and friends (Paris-Dallas flag shawl in the back).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Hi poptarts

Thanks for sharing.

Btw, what is that round tin with flower art on it? I like how it looks. Feels like it contains some cream or some beauty elixir. LOL.


----------



## poptarts

alphapha said:


> Hi poptarts
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Btw, what is that round tin with flower art on it? I like how it looks. Feels like it contains some cream or some beauty elixir. LOL.



Haha, not beauty elixirs but they are great little things to have  I love them!

They're all over color balms from a Korean cosmetic brand called Etude House. You can use them on your lips, cheeks and eyes. The color goes on beautifully and has great staying power (it's a matte finish). As you can see they come in this super cute package (and smells wonderful too). Another good thing is they are pretty inexpensive at about $5 each. Unfortunately it's difficult to find U.S stockists so you might have to look for oversea sellers.












(photo credit google image search) You can run a google search for Etude House all over color for more images of how they look on.

Hope this helps


----------



## alphapha

poptarts said:


> Haha, not beauty elixirs but they are great little things to have  I love them!
> 
> They're all over color balms from a Korean cosmetic brand called Etude House. You can use them on your lips, cheeks and eyes. The color goes on beautifully and has great staying power (it's a matte finish). As you can see they come in this super cute package (and smells wonderful too). Another good thing is they are pretty inexpensive at about $5 each. Unfortunately it's difficult to find U.S stockists so you might have to look for oversea sellers.
> 
> kabooshop.com/image/cache/data/cosmetics/blush-on/etude%20sweet%20cupcake2-500x500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo credit google image search) You can run a google search for Etude House all over color for more images of how they look on.
> 
> Hope this helps



Oh thanks for making the effort show me the pictures.
Where I live, Etude House can be found easily in shopping malls. The colours are so lovely! I am looking for lip colour exactly in those shades in your pictures. I am so going to check them out later!

Thanks a million, hun! :kiss:


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

poptarts said:


> View attachment 2706933
> 
> 
> Little grey flap and friends (Paris-Dallas flag shawl in the back).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
I love your bag!!!


----------



## janisbb

nice....bag


----------



## babyS.xx

Jl217 said:


> Here's my jumbo caviar classic in grey with SHW!
> 
> Contents:
> 
> - Louis Vuitton pocket organizer in monogram
> - Louis Vuitton mini pochette in monogram (holds my pocket organizer and loose cash and change)
> - Louis Vuitton four-key holder in monogram
> - Louis Vuitton PM agenda in monogram
> - Tory Burch coin purse (holds my headphones, portable iPhone charger)
> - Ralph Lauren card holder (holds metrocard and business cards)
> - L'Occitane lavendar hand sanitizer
> - Dior Lip Maximizer gloss
> - Caudalie beauty elixir spray
> - YSL lipstick
> - Dior Creme de Rose lip balm
> - L'Occitane hand creme


sexy


----------



## Bonitacherry

Sorry this was yesterday's what's in my chanel bag. All the goodies I carry in my jumbo. This bag can carry tons!


----------



## Jenchanel

Question: I have a Chanel Classic Flap Bag in the large/medium in GHW black lambskin.... I've wanted a chanel bag since I was 13 and fortunately enough after getting great final year school results my mum purchased this bag for me. Now i have a job and i am currently saving for another bag but i wanted everyones opinion... do i keep it classic and stay with the classic flap or do i venture out to the chanel boy.... or if i keep it classic do i get a mini or the same size in the large, do i get caviar leather or stay lambskin, do i get a 'fun' colour like blue or pink or something seasonal or keep it classic.


----------



## LovingLV81

Jenchanel said:


> Question: I have a Chanel Classic Flap Bag in the large/medium in GHW black lambskin.... I've wanted a chanel bag since I was 13 and fortunately enough after getting great final year school results my mum purchased this bag for me. Now i have a job and i am currently saving for another bag but i wanted everyones opinion... do i keep it classic and stay with the classic flap or do i venture out to the chanel boy.... or if i keep it classic do i get a mini or the same size in the large, do i get caviar leather or stay lambskin, do i get a 'fun' colour like blue or pink or something seasonal or keep it classic.



I say whatever you feel you will use most and whatever makes YOUR heart sing good luck xoxo


----------



## labellavita27

haroobommi said:


> View attachment 2692228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my boy



I thought the boy bag don't have zippers inside? Or did they come w them before?


----------



## haroobommi

labellavita27 said:


> I thought the boy bag don't have zippers inside? Or did they come w them before?




Mine has a zipper. Not sure though!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Jenchanel said:


> Question: I have a Chanel Classic Flap Bag in the large/medium in GHW black lambskin.... I've wanted a chanel bag since I was 13 and fortunately enough after getting great final year school results my mum purchased this bag for me. Now i have a job and i am currently saving for another bag but i wanted everyones opinion... do i keep it classic and stay with the classic flap or do i venture out to the chanel boy.... or if i keep it classic do i get a mini or the same size in the large, do i get caviar leather or stay lambskin, do i get a 'fun' colour like blue or pink or something seasonal or keep it classic.



I say get the GST. It is still a classic but will be a great bag commuting to and from work! Otherwise, get a mini or small for those after work drinks with friends.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Jl217 said:


> Here's my jumbo caviar classic in grey with SHW!
> 
> Contents:
> 
> - Louis Vuitton pocket organizer in monogram
> - Louis Vuitton mini pochette in monogram (holds my pocket organizer and loose cash and change)
> - Louis Vuitton four-key holder in monogram
> - Louis Vuitton PM agenda in monogram
> - Tory Burch coin purse (holds my headphones, portable iPhone charger)
> - Ralph Lauren card holder (holds metrocard and business cards)
> - L'Occitane lavendar hand sanitizer
> - Dior Lip Maximizer gloss
> - Caudalie beauty elixir spray
> - YSL lipstick
> - Dior Creme de Rose lip balm
> - L'Occitane hand creme



Oh, I'd love a classic in gray!


----------



## MASEML

Jenchanel said:


> Question: I have a Chanel Classic Flap Bag in the large/medium in GHW black lambskin.... I've wanted a chanel bag since I was 13 and fortunately enough after getting great final year school results my mum purchased this bag for me. Now i have a job and i am currently saving for another bag but i wanted everyones opinion... do i keep it classic and stay with the classic flap or do i venture out to the chanel boy.... or if i keep it classic do i get a mini or the same size in the large, do i get caviar leather or stay lambskin, do i get a 'fun' colour like blue or pink or something seasonal or keep it classic.


I would suggest to stick to a classic but something that you'll wear. You'll want this bag for your lifetime and possibly pass it down generations.


----------



## bagcat

What's inside my old medium boy


----------



## alphapha

I love everyone's pictures here. All of you ladies are so neat with your stuff in your bags. I just throw whatever I need into my bag and then off I go because I am always rushing in the mornings. Haha...


----------



## rosa18

bagchicky said:


> My medium boy with:
> LV cles for car key
> LV MC card holder I use as my wallet
> Ray Ban Sunnies
> Swarvoski Hello Kitty pouch for a little bit of makeup
> And iPhone (used to take the photo)
> 
> View attachment 2699826


I love your picture! I'm falling in love with the boy bag!


----------



## SunBunny

bagcat said:


> View attachment 2715015
> View attachment 2715016
> 
> What's inside my old medium boy




Love ur boy!! Sad I missed out on this beauty!


----------



## chanelclassic8

riffraff said:


> The SA called it large shopper, the ladies on here called it timeless tote.


 
What a gorgeous tote!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

My chanel medallion tote with SHW dark brown color   it holds soooooooo much I am sure I could fit more but I think I have enough as it is lol


----------



## coleigh

^^^Beautiful bag.  Perfect for all seasons.


----------



## harpyleah

MASEML said:


> I would suggest to stick to a classic but something that you'll wear. You'll want this bag for your lifetime and possibly pass it down generations.


Yea keep your classic!


----------



## harpyleah

LovingLV81 said:


> My chanel medallion tote with SHW dark brown color   it holds soooooooo much I am sure I could fit more but I think I have enough as it is lol


Lovely bag!


----------



## harpyleah

bagchicky said:


> My medium boy with:
> LV cles for car key
> LV MC card holder I use as my wallet
> Ray Ban Sunnies
> Swarvoski Hello Kitty pouch for a little bit of makeup
> And iPhone (used to take the photo)
> 
> View attachment 2699826


nice bag


----------



## harpyleah

r_tiff2326 said:


> In my mini today!&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;&#128522;
> 
> Coin purse with cash n cards
> Hand sanitizer
> Lip balm
> Tissue
> Iphone 5s


cute bag!


----------



## csbe1

Here is what's in my Chanel O-Case (I use it as a clutch):
-Louis Vuitton pochette accessoires in damier azur:
     - Gucci Key Case
     - Gucci card holder
     - Chanel cardholder 
- Dior makeup pouch 
     - Chanel lip balm 
     - Chanel double mirror 
     - Comb 
     - Tissues


----------



## mcb100

myapple said:


> I get it just now


 
What kind of bag is this? I love it!


----------



## n3sbaby

poptarts said:


> View attachment 2706933
> 
> 
> Little grey flap and friends (Paris-Dallas flag shawl in the back).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



nice bag you have.....


----------



## neobaglover

Bailey6559 said:


> View attachment 2623455
> View attachment 2623456
> 
> 
> In my Caviar WOC
> 1. Blotting papers
> 2. Tissue pack
> 3. House keys (in a little drawstring pouch to prevent keys scratching other stuff)
> 4. Lip balm
> 5. Samsung S4
> 6. iPhone 5
> 7. 6 cards (from card slots)
> 8. Some cash (from zippered pocket)
> 9. Earphones secured with hair tie (for messy cables & messy hair)
> And a little more room to spare...


I bought this but I haven't used it yet.  I didn't know you could pack so much in it!


----------



## ebayBAGS

csbe1 said:


> Here is what's in my Chanel O-Case (I use it as a clutch):
> -Louis Vuitton pochette accessoires in damier azur:
> - Gucci Key Case
> - Gucci card holder
> - Chanel cardholder
> - Dior makeup pouch
> - Chanel lip balm
> - Chanel double mirror
> - Comb
> - Tissues



That's impressive for a clutch! I sometimes use just the LV pochette when running out but it can't hold much more than lipgloss, some CC's and cash.


----------



## Dawn72

My Boy 

 

 This bad boy doesn't fit a whole lot but I love it so much!


----------



## harpyleah

Dawn72 said:


> My Boy
> 
> 
> 
> This bad boy doesn't fit a whole lot but I love it so much!


Lovely boy!!


----------



## SunBunny

Dawn72 said:


> My Boy
> 
> 
> 
> This bad boy doesn't fit a whole lot but I love it so much!


 

That's okay, it's gorgeous!


----------



## calflu

If you put iPad mini in there, can you fit anything else? 




SweetNavi said:


> Yes I carry my iPad mini in my medium double flap all the time


----------



## calflu

Love your patent pink boy!!!





Angelbirdbb said:


>


----------



## Dawn72

SunBunny said:


> That's okay, it's gorgeous!


Who needs a bag to be functional &#128522;




harpyleah said:


> Lovely boy!!


Thank you!


----------



## SweetNavi

calflu said:


> If you put iPad mini in there, can you fit anything else?



I can fit my iPad mini, LV keypouch(6keys), small wallet and my phone. maybe even a small lipstick or something (i dont wear lipstick ever  )

if you want I can make a pic with what I can stuff inside when my ipad mini is in my bag?


----------



## SweetNavi

calflu said:


> If you put iPad mini in there, can you fit anything else?



NO TIME TO WAIT FOR YOUR REPLY! I already took pictures because tomorrow im busy all day and after that I'm gone for three days 


Okay so I have my Ipad mini, then small wallet, then my phone and keypouch together and then there is still spot left for something else on the left. I usually put my medicine pouch there.

1) ipad looks likes it doenst fit but it does, I just took a weird picture
2) that michael kors wallet sucks I regret buying it
3) my phone looks weird and disgusting but it's just the flash or some other lame excuus
4) my bag still closes fine, it's not overstuffed.

Since I'm not good at explaining or taking normal pictures at night I hope it helps


----------



## ellah012

SweetNavi said:


> NO TIME TO WAIT FOR YOUR REPLY! I already took pictures because tomorrow im busy all day and after that I'm gone for three days
> 
> 
> Okay so I have my Ipad mini, then small wallet, then my phone and keypouch together and then there is still spot left for something else on the left. I usually put my medicine pouch there.
> 
> 1) ipad looks likes it doenst fit but it does, I just took a weird picture
> 2) that michael kors wallet sucks I regret buying it
> 3) my phone looks weird and disgusting but it's just the flash or some other lame excuus
> 4) my bag still closes fine, it's not overstuffed.
> 
> Since I'm not good at explaining or taking normal pictures at night I hope it helps


Wow! this just boosted the functionality/practicality of the bag. There is still more room for stuff!! thanks for posting the pictures   Thanks thanks!


----------



## SweetNavi

ellah012 said:


> Wow! this just boosted the functionality/practicality of the bag. There is still more room for stuff!! thanks for posting the pictures   Thanks thanks!



No problem! Just to be sure: This is the classic double flap M/L 

There doesn't fit that much stuff in, but the most basic things fit so I'm happy with it


----------



## calflu

Thank you sweetnavi!!! Very helpful! 





SweetNavi said:


> NO TIME TO WAIT FOR YOUR REPLY! I already took pictures because tomorrow im busy all day and after that I'm gone for three days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I have my Ipad mini, then small wallet, then my phone and keypouch together and then there is still spot left for something else on the left. I usually put my medicine pouch there.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) ipad looks likes it doenst fit but it does, I just took a weird picture
> 
> 2) that michael kors wallet sucks I regret buying it
> 
> 3) my phone looks weird and disgusting but it's just the flash or some other lame excuus
> 
> 4) my bag still closes fine, it's not overstuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm not good at explaining or taking normal pictures at night I hope it helps


----------



## Sweet Fire

calflu said:


> Love your patent pink boy!!!





Can you do a what's in your bag with your pink new medium?


----------



## anita0205

@SweetNavi

Thank you for letting me know that you can fit an ipad mini in it! I would never even try it. It does fit even with the case. 

I took a side view so you gals can how it fits.  You can kinda see the ipad from the side but you can close the bag effortlessly. 

What I have in my Chanel when I went to the gym today :

Keys with pepper spray (it's bulky but gives me peace of mind seriously) 

Chanel certificate card ( it just always stays in the bag) 

Gym card, Starbucks card, credit card, driver's license 

iPad mini... Obviously. 

My phone is taking the picture. 

About 300+ cash.  I usually only bring $50-60 cash with me.  I pay everything by cards! But today there is a guy who will come to fix some dents on my car,  and he only accept cash,  so I have to get some cash ready for it.


----------



## livelifefullest

Is it safe going to the gym with this bag? i guess It'll be fine as long as you keep the sweating clothing in a plastic bag or so huh?


----------



## anita0205

livelifefullest said:


> Is it safe going to the gym with this bag? i guess It'll be fine as long as you keep the sweating clothing in a plastic bag or so huh?



It was just a quick workout for the day. I have a locker at the gym. And I also  I used to go home to shower so it's not really a problem  to me. If occasionally I do need to shower at the gym,  yes I will just use a duffle bag.


----------



## calflu

Sweet fire, I ended up keeping he old medium but here are comparison pics I took when I can't decide 










Have you decided yet?



Sweet Fire said:


> Can you do a what's in your bag with your pink new medium?


----------



## Sweet Fire

calflu said:


> Sweet fire, I ended up keeping he old medium but here are comparison pics I took when I can't decide
> 
> View attachment 2739496
> 
> View attachment 2739498
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739499
> 
> 
> 
> Have you decided yet?





Yes I went with the old medium as well black lambskin with RHW, waiting for his arrival...


----------



## labellavita27

calflu said:


> Sweet fire, I ended up keeping he old medium but here are comparison pics I took when I can't decide
> 
> View attachment 2739496
> 
> View attachment 2739498
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739499
> 
> 
> 
> Have you decided yet?



Where did you get the mintish pouch in your bag? how big is it dimension wise.


----------



## Sweet Fire

labellavita27 said:


> Where did you get the mintish pouch in your bag? how big is it dimension wise.





Victoria Secrets has a nice variety of pouches that would fit nicely in your boy.


----------



## calflu

I got it from Muji. They have online store and brick and motor stores in NYC and California! 




labellavita27 said:


> Where did you get the mintish pouch in your bag? how big is it dimension wise.


----------



## calflu

Congrats!!! 



Sweet Fire said:


> Yes I went with the old medium as well black lambskin with RHW, waiting for his arrival...


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my medium flap
Longchamp coin purse for keys and hand sanitizer
LV ZCP as a wallet
LV cles for misc flat things.


----------



## labellavita27

Sweet Fire said:


> Victoria Secrets has a nice variety of pouches that would fit nicely in your boy.



Has your boy arrived?


----------



## Sweet Fire

labellavita27 said:


> Has your boy arrived?





Yes, I tried to take pics but the camera on my phone is crap so I can't do a reveal but he's perfect and look just like yours! 


Now I've decided to get a wallet to match so trying to decide which one to get... have you decided on a wallet yet?


----------



## labellavita27

Sweet Fire said:


> Yes, I tried to take pics but the camera on my phone is crap so I can't do a reveal but he's perfect and look just like yours!
> 
> 
> Now I've decided to get a wallet to match so trying to decide which one to get... have you decided on a wallet yet?



OMG yes?! I went to look for Chanel ones but I needed one then and decided on the LV ZCP in Monogram?! I love it! Very care free wallet.


----------



## msxannie

*iPhone 4S - taking the picture but it fits perfectly
*keys
*lip balm
*Chanel sunglasses 5171
*battery pack 
*earbuds & charging cable in an organza pouch
*3 cards & emergency cash in a Chanel receipt holder - I think I got the idea from YouTube. It's quite convenient.

The rect mini is my new favorite size. It fits what I need with a longer chain than the medium


----------



## sacdujour

msxannie said:


> View attachment 2745130
> View attachment 2745131
> 
> 
> *iPhone 4S - taking the picture but it fits perfectly
> *keys
> *lip balm
> *Chanel sunglasses 5171
> *battery pack
> *earbuds & charging cable in an organza pouch
> *3 cards & emergency cash in a Chanel receipt holder - I think I got the idea from YouTube. It's quite convenient.
> 
> The rect mini is my new favorite size. It fits what I need with a longer chain than the medium



That's inspired! Love that you use the Chanel receipt holder in that way.


----------



## CC collection

I bring her out today!
Things inside my jumbo lambskin Ghw


iPhone 5
iPad mini
Chanel wallet
Prada cosmetic pouch
Ic Berlin sunglasses 
Car key


----------



## cathy_1005111

hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?


----------



## CC collection

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?



Hi there, since you have just bought it.  I think you should go back to the chanel boutique to inform them about it.  You bought such an expensive bag you deserved to use it happily.  If you wonder, take it back and ask them.  Good Luck


----------



## cathy_1005111

CC collection said:


> Hi there, since you have just bought it.  I think you should go back to the chanel boutique to inform them about it.  You bought such an expensive bag you deserved to use it happily.  If you wonder, take it back and ask them.  Good Luck


thanks a lot ;D i will come tomorrow to see what will happen


----------



## Sweet Poison

WOC with my Indian garb!


----------



## cindyx

CC collection said:


> View attachment 2747393
> View attachment 2747394
> View attachment 2747395
> 
> 
> I bring her out today!
> Things inside my jumbo lambskin Ghw
> 
> 
> iPhone 5
> iPad mini
> Chanel wallet
> Prada cosmetic pouch
> Ic Berlin sunglasses
> Car key


The mini is so cute!


----------



## iS2Chanel

CC collection said:


> View attachment 2747393
> View attachment 2747394
> View attachment 2747395
> 
> 
> I bring her out today!
> Things inside my jumbo lambskin Ghw
> 
> 
> iPhone 5
> iPad mini
> Chanel wallet
> Prada cosmetic pouch
> Ic Berlin sunglasses
> Car key




Beautiful jumbo - I like how neat your bag is. Messy bags drive me nuts! &#128525;


----------



## CC collection

cindyx said:


> The mini is so cute!




Thanks &#128536;


----------



## CC collection

iS2Chanel said:


> Beautiful jumbo - I like how neat your bag is. Messy bags drive me nuts! &#128525;




Thanks &#128536;


----------



## mcbeauty

BOY WOC with phone&#65292;card case and keys


----------



## rea11yb0red

Wow this purple is to die for!  Thanks for sharing  



mcbeauty said:


> BOY WOC with phone&#65292;card case and keys


----------



## LovEmAll

Working hard....classic edition


----------



## Icyss

First time taking my new Boy out today&#128525;

CC new medium dark navy blue caviar in Ghw


*carkeys
*iphone
*LV mono cles
*mentos
*rayban sunnies
*iPad charger
*iPad mini  (used the iPad to take the pic)


----------



## Icyss

Here is the pic&#128525;&#128144;


----------



## CC collection

Icyss said:


> Here is the pic&#128525;&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759326



Love your boy!!  Nice color...


----------



## Icyss

CC collection said:


> Love your boy!!  Nice color...




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## lovefordiamonds

snowbubble said:


> Thank you! ^-^
> Yes it is caviar, the size is old medium. It fits a little more than the classic m/l. I can fit even more if I use a card holder.



I love your bag!! Does it have any pockets on the inside? I've seen pictures only and some look like it has a cellphone pocket and others look like they don't...


----------



## humera11

IntlSet I Love your bag! x


----------



## snowbubble

lovefordiamonds said:


> I love your bag!! Does it have any pockets on the inside? I've seen pictures only and some look like it has a cellphone pocket and others look like they don't...




It does have a little pocket inside, but it doesn't fit much sine it's flat. I stretched mine a little by putting lip stick and compact in. It's more for tissues and paper. (Flat things)


----------



## Pretty Bags

My Jumbo Classic Flap with SHW in Caviar.


----------



## Lovejj

wow you've managed to fit soo much!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Pretty Bags said:


> My Jumbo Classic Flap with SHW in Caviar.



That fits so much that is awesomeness !!


----------



## mmr

mcbeauty said:


> BOY WOC with phone&#65292;card case and keys


Such a pretty color!


----------



## mmr

Icyss said:


> Here is the pic&#128525;&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759326


Now I want a boy!


----------



## Icyss

mmr said:


> Now I want a boy!




Thank you. You should definitely get it. I bought this bag to beat the price increase on Nov. I am so in love with my Boy&#128525;.


----------



## gyd34

My Chain around


----------



## Bitten

Icyss said:


> Here is the pic&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56464;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759326



Oooooooh...your beautiful Boy is giving me chills, navy caviar, just stunning!!


----------



## hasana

My lil caviar CC WOC


----------



## Icyss

Bitten said:


> Oooooooh...your beautiful Boy is giving me chills, navy caviar, just stunning!!




Thank you. I've been using it since I bought it


----------



## Bitten

Icyss said:


> Thank you. I've been using it since I bought it


 
Omg I looked it up on the Chanel website - torture, sweet sweet torture....


----------



## Icyss

Bitten said:


> Omg I looked it up on the Chanel website - torture, sweet sweet torture....




I bought the boy to beat the price increase that's coming soon. You should definitely put this bag in your wishlist. It's really an amazing bag. Thank you.&#128144;


----------



## r_tiff2326

Today's dinner essentials


----------



## Pigletheng

keep it simple


----------



## snowbubble

Pigletheng said:


> View attachment 2777353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it simple




Beautiful bag, I love love your dior wallet.


----------



## iS2Chanel

Pigletheng said:


> View attachment 2777353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it simple




Gorgeous! Super jelly re: quilted pouch! Been searching everywhere for it!


----------



## yera cho

lovely!!!  
looks neat!!


----------



## Souzie

What's in  my Rodeo Drive tote...


----------



## phillj12

Icyss said:


> Thank you. I've been using it since I bought it




Is that grey caviar? Where did you buy that? I just got one that looks like the exact same color combo but smooth calfskin (I'd prefer caviar)...but it was $5200??


----------



## sararachelle

gyd34 said:


> My Chain around



what size is this?? i'm in love!


----------



## Icyss

phillj12 said:


> Is that grey caviar? Where did you buy that? I just got one that looks like the exact same color combo but smooth calfskin (I'd prefer caviar)...but it was $5200??




Hi, this is a new medium dark navy caviar Boy. I bought this boy before the cruise 15 price increase. This was originally $4600 but I got it for $4100 because of 10% discount when I opened a SAks Card&#128144;&#128522;


----------



## lovelvburberry

r_tiff2326 said:


> Today's dinner essentials





Pigletheng said:


> View attachment 2777353
> 
> 
> keep it simple



Nice and neat!


----------



## LovEmAll

Pigletheng said:


> View attachment 2777353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it simple




What a gorgeous wallet, pouch, bag, everything!  If you don't mind me asking.  Is that the key ring pouch?  TIA!


----------



## phillj12

Icyss said:


> Hi, this is a new medium dark navy caviar Boy. I bought this boy before the cruise 15 price increase. This was originally $4600 but I got it for $4100 because of 10% discount when I opened a SAks Card&#128144;&#128522;




Wow!! I'm in shock at the price! That's amazing! So jealous! Ha!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Daily essentials in the GST


----------



## Icyss

phillj12 said:


> Wow!! I'm in shock at the price! That's amazing! So jealous! Ha!




I was really glad I bought this bag before the ridiculous price increase. Congrats on your new boy&#128144;


----------



## clevercat

My LE deep red M/L flap.
I am so happy, it holds a lot more than I thought and doesn't feel overpacked when it's done up.
I carry my mints, tissues and phone in the zippy pocket of my jacket, or I swap out the notebook for the phone.
My rainbow contents...


Travelcard holder
Chanel wallet
Smythson notebook
Reading glasses and pen in Dior pouch
Rebecca Minkoff pouches containing make-up and meds.
Bobbi Brown Blotting Papers
Balenciaga CP (because I am not happy unless there is something purple about my person)
LV key holder.

Everything fits in snugly without stretching the bag.


----------



## JoeyZ

Mini flap


----------



## zeeni26

micheal Kors wallet Chanel sunglasses in soft case a makeup pouch to carry lotion head phones pens and pencils etc, and a dior compact these fit in my jumbo im so jealous of how much stuff some of you can fit in a jumbo it's seriously time that I get some slgs especially a new wallet that will fit in my jumbo


----------



## clevercat

In my Shiva Flap...


----------



## sararachelle

My Chanel medallion tote in caviar leather with gold hardware! My little caviar with gold hw woc is inside... I love how functional she is. I have quite random things in my bag haha


----------



## Samantha S

All time favourite GST.


----------



## Samantha S

sararachelle said:


> My Chanel medallion tote in caviar leather with gold hardware! My little caviar with gold hw woc is inside... I love how functional she is. I have quite random things in my bag haha



Your medallion tote is very beautiful.


----------



## LovingLV81

sararachelle said:


> My Chanel medallion tote in caviar leather with gold hardware! My little caviar with gold hw woc is inside... I love how functional she is. I have quite random things in my bag haha



Love it $! I have this bag as well it is amazing


----------



## mytwocents

sararachelle said:


> My Chanel medallion tote in caviar leather with gold hardware! My little caviar with gold hw woc is inside... I love how functional she is. I have quite random things in my bag haha



I like that you have candy in your bag. I always carry a little candy with me.


----------



## mytwocents

JoeyZ said:


> Mini flap



love this color and love your LV SLGs


----------



## bobjt1989

My boy ! Appropriate for a hands-free Sunday shopping and lunch .


----------



## Aunt Pigpig

i had a LV pochette, a little earphone pack, a lip balm, a pack of tissue and a little hand cream in my e/w. It holds enough amount if I don't plan to stay long outside


----------



## humera11

Hi Aunt Pigping, I love your bag do you mind telling me the style name please. Thanks


----------



## BFB

JoeyZ said:


> Mini flap



Omg, yum!!!!! Gorgeous bag, that colour is to die for.


----------



## South Beach

mcbeauty said:


> BOY WOC with phone&#65292;card case and keys




Love your card case; what brand is it and where can I acquire one.
TIA


----------



## Waltermann

lookes very nice, i want to buy it now


----------



## AnnetteHK

sararachelle said:


> My Chanel medallion tote in caviar leather with gold hardware! My little caviar with gold hw woc is inside... I love how functional she is. I have quite random things in my bag haha




Oh dear .. You have to carry Advil with you ?  
I've done that too. &#128546;


----------



## r_tiff2326

What's in my boy today!


----------



## littles mom

r_tiff2326 said:


> What's in my boy today!


Gorgeous shiny boy!! Love it.


----------



## mcbeauty

South Beach said:


> Love your card case; what brand is it and where can I acquire one.
> TIA


 
It belongs to a Hongkong local brand, and it's cheap!! just around US$50.


----------



## r_tiff2326

littles mom said:


> Gorgeous shiny boy!! Love it.



Thank you


----------



## Mercredi

Bonjour ! This is my 1st Chanel (Kelly modele)










Inside :
- LV compact wallet in "Pomme d'Amour"
- Kleenex
- Metropolitan card
- Pouch for my ballerinas
- Hand cream
- Antibacterial gel
- My girl box (for girls problems)
- My compact comb
- Lipstick balm
- Red little purse for coins (Nat & Nin, french brand)

Thank you for letting me share this with you


----------



## peace1029

Mercredi said:


> Bonjour ! This is my 1st Chanel (Kelly modele)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside :
> 
> - LV compact wallet in "Pomme d'Amour"
> 
> - Kleenex
> 
> - Metropolitan card
> 
> - Pouch for my ballerinas
> 
> - Hand cream
> 
> - Antibacterial gel
> 
> - My girl box (for girls problems)
> 
> - My compact comb
> 
> - Lipstick balm
> 
> - Red little purse for coins (Nat & Nin, french brand)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this with you




That's quite a bit it can fit. Lovely


----------



## Mercredi

peace1029 said:


> That's quite a bit it can fit. Lovely


Thank you Peace1029


----------



## tomaomaokki

First time sharing. .

Thank you!


----------



## Rusaddictofbags

Newbie here  , Taking her out WOC half moon


----------



## Lawseenai

Mercredi said:


> Bonjour ! This is my 1st Chanel (Kelly modele)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside :
> 
> - LV compact wallet in "Pomme d'Amour"
> 
> - Kleenex
> 
> - Metropolitan card
> 
> - Pouch for my ballerinas
> 
> - Hand cream
> 
> - Antibacterial gel
> 
> - My girl box (for girls problems)
> 
> - My compact comb
> 
> - Lipstick balm
> 
> - Red little purse for coins (Nat & Nin, french brand)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this with you




Very cute purse!!!


----------



## Mercredi

Lawseenai said:


> Very cute purse!!!



Thank you


----------



## Aunt Pigpig

humera11 said:


> Hi Aunt Pigping, I love your bag do you mind telling me the style name please. Thanks


sorry, i don't really know its name but i guess it is east west flap.
It has been discontinued for some years


----------



## Aunt Pigpig

reissue 226


----------



## princeali189

As a guy who is a diehard Chanel lover, its hard for me to find things men can use from Chanel (although as soon as I can find one I WILL get a large boy flap, I don't care what anyone says!). I plan to use this on days where I am out running around shopping or doing errands. and DON'T be fooled by its size, this thing can hold a lot!

What I have in my medium Nylon O-Case. 

iPad Mini
Car Keys
LV Key Pouch (I plan to use this as a small wallet for just essentials, although my everyday wallet is a LV Tanon, so lets see how I manage this! )
Not pictured: iPhone 6, which also fits perfectly.


----------



## robert5050

princeali189 said:


> As a guy who is a diehard Chanel lover, its hard for me to find things men can use from Chanel (although as soon as I can find one I WILL get a large boy flap, I don't care what anyone says!). I plan to use this on days where I am out running around shopping or doing errands. and DON'T be fooled by its size, this thing can hold a lot!
> 
> What I have in my medium Nylon O-Case.
> 
> iPad Mini
> Car Keys
> LV Key Pouch (I plan to use this as a small wallet for just essentials, although my everyday wallet is a LV Tanon, so lets see how I manage this! )
> Not pictured: iPhone 6, which also fits perfectly.



I like it!


----------



## anpanmanlover

r_tiff2326 said:


> What's in my boy today!


So beautiful boy


----------



## emjetz

What's in my medium classic flap! ^___^


----------



## tomaomaokki

Like!


----------



## littles mom

Emjetz,

Very impressive! You fit so much in your M/L! Nicely done.


----------



## emjetz

littles mom said:


> Emjetz,
> 
> Very impressive! You fit so much in your M/L! Nicely done.



Thank you...! Yeah...I can fit this much after I change my long wallet to chanel card holder as small 'wallet'....


----------



## abdullah

woooow i love it


----------



## chanelnewbie27

The chaos I call my bag, it's barely full and you can fit more but I have everything I need for the day.

Oyster card, card holder, small pouch, wet ones, tissues, RMS cream blush, Dior lip balm, NARS train bleu matte lip pencil, Chanel blush brush, Laura Mercier powder, headphones, glasses, cigarettes, and lighter.


----------



## wandulcet

Inside my Classic Jumbo


----------



## abdullah

woooow


----------



## rubyslippers01

What's in my Jumbo Easy Caviar today...


----------



## My_vo

rubyslippers01 said:


> What's in my Jumbo Easy Caviar today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835836




What color wallet is that Louis Vuitton so stunning!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Here is everything I normally carry in my purse. I forgot to include my car key and house keys in this photo.  I have been using my new medium boy for a several months now. &#128536;


----------



## bofee

Lambskin single flap


----------



## chanelnewbie27

bofee said:


> Lambskin single flap




That bag is stunning &#128525; I love silver and lambskin


----------



## chanelnewbie27

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is everything I normally carry in my purse. I forgot to include my car key and house keys in this photo.  I have been using my new medium boy for a several months now. &#128536;
> 
> View attachment 2839261




Gorgeous, I'd love a boy to go along with my classic flap and this one looks perfect!


----------



## baibaibai

What's in my jumbo today..LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel card holder, H&M cardholder, gum and the best lip balm ever: Dr. Pepper chapstick! 

Just missing keys and iphone. But all fits very well is arranged properly.


----------



## Juniper10

Emjetz, possible to see a pic of all that inside the bag? I'm impressed with how much you managed to fit!


----------



## tomaomaokki

baibaibai said:


> What's in my jumbo today..LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel card holder, H&M cardholder, gum and the best lip balm ever: Dr. Pepper chapstick!
> 
> Just missing keys and iphone. But all fits very well is arranged properly.
> 
> View attachment 2840684



Love your Black LV pouch!  Nice & practical


----------



## heidipipkin

Vintage Chanel classic flap bag-medium
(This is my first  Chanel bag, ever!!!!)

Inside:
Keys
Shiseido powdery foundation
2 packs of gum
Miscellaneous loyalty cards
HTC phone
Sephora matte lipstick
Cash
Chanel small wallet
Clinique mini body cream
Ipad mini 


And I still have room left


----------



## heidipipkin

wandulcet said:


> Inside my Classic Jumbo


 
OMG! This is so satisfying to look at. So neat!
Love everything  Thank you for posting!


----------



## pjhm

CC cosmetic bag which has a mirror on inside flap-very handy;
oversized sunglass case, key chain, business card holder, wallet


----------



## celdridge

What's in my Light Gold Boy Chanel today .......


----------



## Stephyyboo

celdridge said:


> What's in my Light Gold Boy Chanel today .......



What size boy is that? That bag is gorgeous!! &#128525;


----------



## Samantha S

That's what fits in my large 2.55


----------



## LOUKPEACH

baibaibai said:


> What's in my jumbo today..LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel card holder, H&M cardholder, gum and the best lip balm ever: Dr. Pepper chapstick!
> 
> Just missing keys and iphone. But all fits very well is arranged properly.
> 
> View attachment 2840684


What a good fit


----------



## celdridge

Stephyyboo said:


> What size boy is that? That bag is gorgeous!! &#128525;


 
This boy bag is in old medium size.


----------



## emjetz

Juniper10 said:


> Emjetz, possible to see a pic of all that inside the bag? I'm impressed with how much you managed to fit!



Here you go.....i love the medium size as i tend to carry light these days....^___^ i put house and car keys,face oil blotter,compact powder,eye liner in the mini pochette!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

emjetz said:


> Here you go.....i love the medium size as i tend to carry light these days....^___^ i put house and car keys,face oil blotter,compact powder,eye liner in the mini pochette!


perfect fit!


----------



## MissChiara

In my chanel makeup bag today. ..


----------



## cabbagekid

So excited to be carrying my Boy out today. This is the 15C Calfskin Old Medium Boy with Matte GHW


----------



## storyofdiane

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here is everything I normally carry in my purse. I forgot to include my car key and house keys in this photo.  I have been using my new medium boy for a several months now. &#128536;
> 
> View attachment 2839261




I love the pen!! But what does that little red pouch hold?


----------



## beanybaker

celdridge said:


> What's in my Light Gold Boy Chanel today .......


Hello your gold boy is stunning can I ask if it's the small?


----------



## baibaibai

MissChiara said:


> In my chanel makeup bag today. ..




Can you share a front view of the cosmetic pouch and the product code, if you don't mind. I have been searching for this in caviar, but no luck. Thank you


----------



## MissChiara

Of course! 
Here she is...


----------



## MissChiara

Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures...



I bought her years ago, can't find the tag at the moment.


----------



## beanybaker

MissChiara said:


> Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought her years ago, can't find the tag at the moment.



Gosh that's FAB .... Do they still do stock this or something similar


----------



## MissChiara

I saw a similar one in a Chanel boutique, but not in caviar,in quilted lambskin,really cute!


----------



## MissChiara

I just found the receipt...I bought mine in 2008...she's quite old!


----------



## baibaibai

MissChiara said:


> I just found the receipt...I bought mine in 2008...she's quite old!




That's so cute!! Thank you for the pictures. I'll just have to keep my eyes out. Hopefully I come across one


----------



## beanybaker

MissChiara said:


> I saw a similar one in a Chanel boutique, but not in caviar,in quilted lambskin,really cute!



Oh really, well I'll ask when I go in for sure


----------



## celdridge

beanybaker said:


> Hello your gold boy is stunning can I ask if it's the small?


 
This boy bag is in old medium size.


----------



## Stephyyboo

Chanel Boy bag in charcoal metallic with GHW new medium size. I don't carry much but I am surprised by the space this bag has. My wallet is really bulky and it fits in this bag upright with space to spare. My very first chanel bag. I am so in love &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
Louis Vuitton French wallet
Tory Burch key holder
Dior lipglow lip balm (fave lip balm!!)
Chanel mirror
Jurlique Hand Cream (best hand cream ever!)
Headphones & gum
And also my phone used to take this pic. (Iphone 6)


----------



## Stephyyboo

Don't know how to attach two pics at once &#128531;


----------



## jmaroun 06

IntlSet said:


> In my bag! It's waaay neater than usual.


i love the GST!!!


----------



## nikksterxx

Stephyyboo said:


> Don't know how to attach two pics at once &#55357;&#56851;


 
Love your bag! Suprisingly it fits a lot - thanks for sharing your picture!


----------



## nikksterxx

baibaibai said:


> What's in my jumbo today..LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel card holder, H&M cardholder, gum and the best lip balm ever: Dr. Pepper chapstick!
> 
> Just missing keys and iphone. But all fits very well is arranged properly.
> 
> View attachment 2840684


 
Your bag is my dream bag! I love how all the accesories are black to match the bag! I also love your make up pouch, i think it will add it to my wish list. Also, the H&M card holder is so cute! Been looking for one so i might stop there after work!


----------



## PassionChanel

Nice!


----------



## baibaibai

nikksterxx said:


> Your bag is my dream bag! I love how all the accesories are black to match the bag! I also love your make up pouch, i think it will add it to my wish list. Also, the H&M card holder is so cute! Been looking for one so i might stop there after work!




Thank you! I know I have a obsession with the colour black lol. As for the card case, I bought it a few years ago, hopefully you can find one!


----------



## little tree

This is what in my bag today:

Cardholder
Key
Token
iPhone 6 plus
Hand cream
Lip balm
Gum


----------



## iS2Chanel

little tree said:


> This is what in my bag today:
> 
> Cardholder
> Key
> Token
> iPhone 6 plus
> Hand cream
> Lip balm
> Gum
> View attachment 2863550
> View attachment 2863551
> View attachment 2863552




Oh wow - she fits so much!!! Love love love her xo


----------



## KG415

What was inside my flap tonight for dinner with my extended family for my grandma's birthday. I carried light. 

In the mini pochette is hand sanitizer, lip balm, Advil, a hair tie and a bandaid. In the key pouch is my license, debit, cash, DD and Starbucks gift cards. And that mint green colored thing is a portable phone charger along with the white cable. Also inside was my iPhone but I used it to take the pictures. 

Sorry for the sideways picture, not sure how to fix it. :shame:


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Inside my taupe m/l today... 

2 sets of keys, lipstick and liner, small wallet and iPhone 5....


----------



## wrapitup

Here's what fits today in the Jumbo Flap.

Boy card holder/pouch
Checkbook 
Notepad
Reading glasses
Sunnies
Small make up pouch
Keys and
Lipstick

All strategically placed.  Seems I always have this issue.


----------



## whiterain

love the beige bag...


----------



## sararachelle

AnnetteHK said:


> Oh dear .. You have to carry Advil with you ?
> I've done that too. &#128546;




Sorry I am so delayed, aw I'm sorry! Sadly it's a necessity especially during that time of the month. Take care!


----------



## agumila

wrapitup said:


> Here's what fits today in the Jumbo Flap.
> 
> Boy card holder/pouch
> Checkbook
> Notepad
> Reading glasses
> Sunnies
> Small make up pouch
> Keys and
> Lipstick
> 
> All strategically placed.  Seems I always have this issue.


Oh wow you fit so much!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> Inside my taupe m/l today...
> 
> 2 sets of keys, lipstick and liner, small wallet and iPhone 5....
> 
> View attachment 2868099



Congratulations on your M/L, Cuteandcouture!!! This is my first post in a long time, so I've missed out on tPF news lately...can't wait to catch up on all my subscribed threads (as best as I can) and see what goodies all y'all have collected!!!


----------



## Jujuma

wrapitup said:


> Here's what fits today in the Jumbo Flap.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy card holder/pouch
> 
> Checkbook
> 
> Notepad
> 
> Reading glasses
> 
> Sunnies
> 
> Small make up pouch
> 
> Keys and
> 
> Lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> All strategically placed.  Seems I always have this issue.




This post made me jump for joy!! I'm waiting for my first Chanel, jumbo, to arrive. When I saw how much you fit in yours it made me feel great about my choice! So impressed with your packing! Do you put your phone in the outside pocket?  Hear it's a no no put oh so tempting! I have a iphone 5 maybe a 6 will be ok since so thin?? Any how really great packing!!


----------



## wrapitup

Jujuma said:


> This post made me jump for joy!! I'm waiting for my first Chanel, jumbo, to arrive. When I saw how much you fit in yours it made me feel great about my choice! So impressed with your packing! Do you put your phone in the outside pocket?  Hear it's a no no put oh so tempting! I have a iphone 5 maybe a 6 will be ok since so thin?? Any how really great packing!!


Thanks.  I try my best to not use the outside pocket.


----------



## nikksterxx

baibaibai said:


> Thank you! I know I have a obsession with the colour black lol. As for the card case, I bought it a few years ago, hopefully you can find one!


 
No luck at h&m but i wanted to ask you what the exact names for the chanel little wallet and the LV make up bag are and also the prices if possible. Thank you!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Congratulations on your M/L, Cuteandcouture!!! This is my first post in a long time, so I've missed out on tPF news lately...can't wait to catch up on all my subscribed threads (as best as I can) and see what goodies all y'all have collected!!!




Thanks PC!!! It's been ages!! Hugs!!! &#128536;&#128536;. Yes I left ban island for a bit but I think I'm setting up permanent residency now!!!


----------



## baibaibai

nikksterxx said:


> No luck at h&m but i wanted to ask you what the exact names for the chanel little wallet and the LV make up bag are and also the prices if possible. Thank you!!




I would keep checking, I've seen them sporadically in the store. LV pouch is called "Cosmetic Pouch" in the vernis and the colour is Noir Magnetique, code M90085, price $535 (Canadian). As for the Chanel cardholder I have attached a picture.


----------



## nikksterxx

Awesome! You're the best thank you!


----------



## nikksterxx

baibaibai said:


> I would keep checking, I've seen them sporadically in the store. LV pouch is called "Cosmetic Pouch" in the vernis and the colour is Noir Magnetique, code M90085, price $535 (Canadian). As for the Chanel cardholder I have attached a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870547


 

Awesome, you're the best! Thank you!


----------



## LaurieKay

Just made a liner for my single flap Jumbo....everything in place, with tons of room for more!!


----------



## nikksterxx

LaurieKay said:


> View attachment 2871153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a liner for my single flap Jumbo....everything in place, with tons of room for more!!


 
Omg that looks so good! What a great idea! How did you make it? or did you buy it? please share!


----------



## LaurieKay

nikksterxx said:


> Omg that looks so good! What a great idea! How did you make it? or did you buy it? please share!


I saw a thread here which used a binder as a base...great idea, I thought! So off to the office supply store, got a thin black plastic binder with a 1 1/2" spine, (fits perfectly) removed the binder clips, cut one side lower (so I can access the pockets in the bag) and one higher. Found some embossed leather look fabric, covered the binder using a glue gun  and then constructed the pockets exactly they way I wanted them and where I wanted them to hold my stuff, cut out the pockets to size and glued them on!! Voila! Lipstick, credit cards, eye drops, and comb/ nail file holder (back side of bigger end) and a pen. I just love it. Under $5 and doesn't detract from the bag. Plus, protects it really nicely as well. Happy DIYing!!!


----------



## nikksterxx

LaurieKay said:


> I saw a thread here which used a binder as a base...great idea, I thought! So off to the office supply store, got a thin black plastic binder with a 1 1/2" spine, (fits perfectly) removed the binder clips, cut one side lower (so I can access the pockets in the bag) and one higher. Found some embossed leather look fabric, covered the binder using a glue gun and then constructed the pockets exactly they way I wanted them and where I wanted them to hold my stuff, cut out the pockets to size and glued them on!! Voila! Lipstick, credit cards, eye drops, and comb/ nail file holder (back side of bigger end) and a pen. I just love it. Under $5 and doesn't detract from the bag. Plus, protects it really nicely as well. Happy DIYing!!!


 
omg thats so smart! you're inspiring me to do the same! great job!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> Thanks PC!!! It's been ages!! Hugs!!! &#128536;&#128536;. Yes I left ban island for a bit but I think I'm setting up permanent residency now!!!



Miss you and everyone else here on tPF, big hugs back to you!!! Welcome back to ban island!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

LaurieKay said:


> View attachment 2871153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a liner for my single flap Jumbo....everything in place, with tons of room for more!!



You're pretty much a genius.  That's an awesome DIY, and very smart.  Love it!


----------



## LaurieKay

JazzyMac said:


> You're pretty much a genius.  That's an awesome DIY, and very smart.  Love it!



Thank you very much !! I'm sure it will evolve over time..I'll keep updating lol.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

LaurieKay said:


> View attachment 2871153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a liner for my single flap Jumbo....everything in place, with tons of room for more!!




Brilliant!!!


----------



## Arlene619

Note 3. MC cles. Ysl Lip gloss. Smashbox liner. Round key holder. Cles.


----------



## JazzyMac

I hope this is thorough enough. 

Caviar Mini w/ Rebecca Minkoff Cory pouch, Mont Blanc Pen, and currency. Inside my RM pouch is coins, key fob, MAC lip gloss, and a couple of receipts. I also had a pack of dried fruit stuffed in the bottom, but took it out to make room for my sunglasses...which I was wearing when I took the pic.


----------



## chanelnewbie27

JazzyMac said:


> I hope this is thorough enough.
> 
> Caviar Mini w/ Rebecca Minkoff Cory pouch, Mont Blanc Pen, and currency. Inside my RM pouch is coins, key fob, MAC lip gloss, and a couple of receipts. I also had a pack of dried fruit stuffed in the bottom, but took it out to make room for my sunglasses...which I was wearing when I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2878486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878487




Love your mini! I want one so badly!


----------



## mdb3112

JazzyMac said:


> I hope this is thorough enough.
> 
> Caviar Mini w/ Rebecca Minkoff Cory pouch, Mont Blanc Pen, and currency. Inside my RM pouch is coins, key fob, MAC lip gloss, and a couple of receipts. I also had a pack of dried fruit stuffed in the bottom, but took it out to make room for my sunglasses...which I was wearing when I took the pic.



Love your RM pouch!!


----------



## Jujuma

wrapitup said:


> Thanks.  I try my best to not use the outside pocket.




One more question, now that I am the proud owner of my black caviar whw jumbo. I was very worried about my Filofax fitting and was afraid I would have to downsize but I cleaned it out and can fit it and my makeup case in my jumbo! My question is, I see you carry a notepad...what do you do about a pen? I have one with my Filofax now and have left it as is but the thought of a leak....ugh. My kids tell me I wouldn't have these issues if I would just use my phone as it's meant to be used, but I love writing things down! Do you carry a pen? I don't think I saw one in your pic. TIA


----------



## wrapitup

Jujuma said:


> One more question, now that I am the proud owner of my black caviar whw jumbo. I was very worried about my Filofax fitting and was afraid I would have to downsize but I cleaned it out and can fit it and my makeup case in my jumbo! My question is, I see you carry a notepad...what do you do about a pen? I have one with my Filofax now and have left it as is but the thought of a leak....ugh. My kids tell me I wouldn't have these issues if I would just use my phone as it's meant to be used, but I love writing things down! Do you carry a pen? I don't think I saw one in your pic. TIA


I do carry a pen, it was in my eye glass case.  I too worry about getting ink on my bag and never carry a pen if it's not in another pouch or something.


----------



## angeles.cafe

LaurieKay said:


> View attachment 2871153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a liner for my single flap Jumbo....everything in place, with tons of room for more!!


Wow, this is genius! I will learn from you with my next bag, hopefully it will turn out this great.


----------



## JazzyMac

mdb3112 said:


> Love your RM pouch!!





chanelnewbie27 said:


> Love your mini! I want one so badly!



Thank you!


----------



## angeles.cafe

JazzyMac said:


> I hope this is thorough enough.
> 
> Caviar Mini w/ Rebecca Minkoff Cory pouch, Mont Blanc Pen, and currency. Inside my RM pouch is coins, key fob, MAC lip gloss, and a couple of receipts. I also had a pack of dried fruit stuffed in the bottom, but took it out to make room for my sunglasses...which I was wearing when I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2878486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878487



You can fit a lot in your mini, JazzyMac! Love it!


----------



## elz

Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
Hope it helps!


----------



## iS2Chanel

elz said:


> Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
> 
> Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
> 
> Hope it helps!




*meow* haha so cute!
Gorgeous bag and thanks for sharing how much it can fit!


----------



## baibaibai

elz said:


> Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
> 
> Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
> 
> Hope it helps!




Very nice! I love your labels, nice touch


----------



## glittergirl4

Thought, I'd share what's inside my bag. It is still rather empty as, in my opinion, it holds a lot. 

Bag: Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap in black with SHW
Inside: Vienna City Guidy, Céline Sunnies, Céline Wallet, Chanel Blush, Chanel No5, LaPrarie Eye and Lip Perfection à Porter


----------



## CPA

Icyss said:


> Here is the pic&#128525;&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759326


Does the leather on this caviar scratch easily?  I purchase the red one and saw the scratches and return immediately.


----------



## fmfv1

In small Coco Shine flap






iPhone 6 Plus
Gum
Pepto Bismol tablets
Pepcid tablets
Sunglasses
Chapstick
Card case
Pouch with keys and car remote


----------



## Kreverest

heidipipkin said:


> Vintage Chanel classic flap bag-medium
> (This is my first  Chanel bag, ever!!!!)
> 
> Inside:
> Keys
> Shiseido powdery foundation
> 2 packs of gum
> Miscellaneous loyalty cards
> HTC phone
> Sephora matte lipstick
> Cash
> Chanel small wallet
> Clinique mini body cream
> Ipad mini
> 
> 
> And I still have room left



Wow an ipad mini fits in a m/l flap? I thought people always said it doesn't fit much. Does it seem to stretch out the bag or does it fit comfortably?
TIA!!


----------



## glittergirl4

fmfv1 said:


> In small Coco Shine flap
> 
> View attachment 2884297
> View attachment 2884298
> View attachment 2884299
> 
> 
> iPhone 6 Plus
> Gum
> Pepto Bismol tablets
> Pepcid tablets
> Sunglasses
> Chapstick
> Card case
> Pouch with keys and car remote



OMG, I love the Dior-thingy! Is that the card case? May I ask how old this is or if it's still available?


----------



## fmfv1

glittergirl4 said:


> OMG, I love the Dior-thingy! Is that the card case? May I ask how old this is or if it's still available?




 Yep! Lady Dior Cardholder...bought couple weeks ago. There is a thread with pix and info (http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/small-reveal-893777.html). Check it out, there are pix of one's with fuschia and turquoise interior too! Loving it so much!


----------



## bucha

Chanel Grained Calfskin Shopping Tote in black. 

Bag, full:




Contents of the bag:




Reusable canvas bag
iPhone and iPad charger
Important papers
iPad
Shupette cosmetic bag
Tom Ford sunglasses
Bose earphones
Alexis Bittar x Sephora mirror
LV wallet
Gloves


----------



## South Beach

elz said:


> Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
> 
> Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
> 
> Hope it helps!




You are too cute! Really nice use of space, I can learn from you! I just started using my new ml classic black patent flap and I think I have two items inside right now - shame...
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heidipipkin

Kreverest said:


> Wow an ipad mini fits in a m/l flap? I thought people always said it doesn't fit much. Does it seem to stretch out the bag or does it fit comfortably?
> TIA!!


Since the ipad mini is smaller than the bag, it fits fine without any stretching. Without the ipad cover, it is thin enough to even fit in the side pocket, also without stretching (where it was in my pic from the original post). I'll say it fits plenty. But of course some people carry Everything with them, so it depends really.


----------



## Kreverest

heidipipkin said:


> Since the ipad mini is smaller than the bag, it fits fine without any stretching. Without the ipad cover, it is thin enough to even fit in the side pocket, also without stretching (where it was in my pic from the original post). I'll say it fits plenty. But of course some people carry Everything with them, so it depends really.



thank you! i don't carry much with me so i'm leaning towards an m/l at this point! can't wait to get it


----------



## glittergirl4

fmfv1 said:


> Yep! Lady Dior Cardholder...bought couple weeks ago. There is a thread with pix and info (http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/small-reveal-893777.html). Check it out, there are pix of one's with fuschia and turquoise interior too! Loving it so much!



Thank you so much for sharing the link! I know what I will get next!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

In my GST with SHW:

Lulu Guinness Lips cosmetic pouch (with makeup inside)
Chanel powder compact
Chanel long Yen wallet in caviar with SHW
LV mini pochette in damier ebene (holds handcream, perfume and headphones for my iPad)
LV Cles in monogram (with house keys inside)
Umbrella
Hair brush


----------



## flowersinmymind

Onebagtoomany said:


> In my GST with SHW:
> 
> Lulu Guinness Lips cosmetic pouch (with makeup inside)
> Chanel powder compact
> Chanel long Yen wallet in caviar with SHW
> LV mini pochette in damier ebene (holds handcream, perfume and headphones for my iPad)
> LV Cles in monogram (with house keys inside)
> Umbrella
> Hair brush




perfect


----------



## Onebagtoomany

flowersinmymind said:


> perfect



Thank you!


----------



## LovEmAll

Ready for a great day!  &#128522;

Carrying my Jumbo with 
-my long Chanel wallet
-my longshamp pouch for my keys and lipstick
-kiehl's ultimate strength hand salve to prepare my hands for this harsh winter weather
-passion fruit chobani Greek yogurt (the most amazing flavor by the way)
-mini babybel cheese
-jif to go peanut butter

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrincessCypress

LovEmAll said:


> Ready for a great day!  &#128522;
> 
> Carrying my Jumbo with
> -my long Chanel wallet
> -my longshamp pouch for my keys and lipstick
> -kiehl's ultimate strength hand salve to prepare my hands for this harsh winter weather
> -passion fruit chobani Greek yogurt (the most amazing flavor by the way)
> -mini babybel cheese
> -jif to go peanut butter
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2892283
> View attachment 2892284



You're just too cute with your peanut butter and passion fruit Chobani, which btw I am dying to try because of you!


----------



## LovEmAll

PrincessCypress said:


> You're just too cute with your peanut butter and passion fruit Chobani, which btw I am dying to try because of you!




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.   Thanks! The pb is perfect.  I usually prefer organic pb, but this size is perfect for a work snack.  Re the chobani...you HAVE to try the passion fruit.  &#128513;  Honestly, it's so delicious...tart but sweet (although not too sweet).   Let me know once you try it what you think of it!


----------



## PrincessCypress

LovEmAll said:


> &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.   Thanks! The pb is perfect.  I usually prefer organic pb, but this size is perfect for a work snack.  Re the chobani...you HAVE to try the passion fruit.  &#128513;  Honestly, it's so delicious...tart but sweet (although not too sweet).   Let me know once you try it what you think of it!



I will, LovEmAll, I am going to put it on my grocery shopping list!


----------



## Dkhanna

Love stuffing my bag full of stuff!!


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Here's my GST Saturday road trippin'!


----------



## PrincessCypress

LovEmAll said:


> &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.   Thanks! The pb is perfect.  I usually prefer organic pb, but this size is perfect for a work snack.  Re the chobani...you HAVE to try the passion fruit.  &#128513;  Honestly, it's so delicious...tart but sweet (although not too sweet).   Let me know once you try it what you think of it!



Love the passion fruit Chobani, LovEmAll! Those crunchy, toasted seeds were a surprise...not used to having crunchies in my yogurt!


----------



## LovEmAll

PrincessCypress said:


> Love the passion fruit Chobani, LovEmAll! Those crunchy, toasted seeds were a surprise...not used to having crunchies in my yogurt!




So glad u liked it!  It's my fav &#128522;


----------



## lavlavlav

This is honestly the most useful and interesting thread here on the forum. I love being able to see what everyone carries around and how neatly things are organized!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

storyofdiane said:


> I love the pen!! But what does that little red pouch hold?




It's my coin pouch. &#128513;


----------



## Icyss

CPA said:


> Does the leather on this caviar scratch easily?  I purchase the red one and saw the scratches and return immediately.




Hi, I'm sorry for the delayed reply. I don't think so in my opinion. Caviar leather for me doesn't get scratch easily unlike the Lambskin leather.


----------



## cilantro

JazzyMac said:


> I hope this is thorough enough.
> 
> Caviar Min
> 
> View attachment 2878487


May I know when you got your mini? Mine doesn't have the logo on the inside of the flap.


----------



## JazzyMac

cilantro said:


> May I know when you got your mini? Mine doesn't have the logo on the inside of the flap.




I got it pre-owned and it's pretty old, 10 years I think.


----------



## cilantro

JazzyMac said:


> I got it pre-owned and it's pretty old, 10 years I think.


Oh okay! No wonder I was wondering why mine (bought last year) doesn't have it haha..

Btw at first I saw it I thought it was black then I read that your post saying it was navy.


----------



## chicnfab

In my pink flap
Iphone6
Mk wallet 
Notebook
Chanel lipstick and blush
Eos lipbalm
Car and house keys
Earphones 
Sanitizer


----------



## chicnfab

thanks for letting me share


----------



## chanelloverz

Inside my jumbo's world  

My fave chanel chance perfume
crystal bag hanger
my probably 10 year old caviar wallet 
Chanel lippy in captivate color 
My cosmetic pouch (1 baby diaper & wipes inside  mommy mode


----------



## nikksterxx

chanelloverz said:


> Inside my jumbo's world
> 
> My fave chanel chance perfume
> crystal bag hanger
> my probably 10 year old caviar wallet
> Chanel lippy in captivate color
> My cosmetic pouch (1 baby diaper & wipes inside  mommy mode



love your bag! I have always considered getting a bag hanger. Do you find it useful and that you actually use it?


----------



## chanelloverz

nikksterxx said:


> love your bag! I have always considered getting a bag hanger. Do you find it useful and that you actually use it?



Hi dear! Yes its useful. But I heard others just use a binder ring as a bag hanger ( its cheap and small )


----------



## empressming

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


That wallet is soo cute1 love the pop of color


----------



## empressming

elz said:


> Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
> Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
> Hope it helps!


The jumbo is my favorite size and I love the wallet


----------



## nikksterxx

chanelloverz said:


> Hi dear! Yes its useful. But I heard others just use a binder ring as a bag hanger ( its cheap and small )




I can't visualize how a binder clip would work hmmm ??


----------



## Jujuma

nikksterxx said:


> I can't visualize how a binder clip would work hmmm ??




I would love to know how that works too. Seems like it would be more discreet. My husband hates when I put my bag on the table or bar when we are out but he would probably flip if I pulled out a bag clip, lol. And I would never ever put it on the floor. Rather hold it all night.


----------



## 0nline.closet

Inside my GST today:

Coach small wallet, Coach key/card/coin purse, Coach cosmetic bag, Coach small wristlet for my powerbank/cords, Coach medium wristlet for my 2 cellphones, Rayban wayfarer, car key with Coach key holder, bag hook and a rain bag (bag protector against rain)


----------



## Taro

Bag - black caviar E/W flap with SHW

Contents:
iPhone 6+ (case only - using phone to take pic)
Hand cream
Car key
Earphones
Small wallet
Small makeup tin with random makeup - eyeliner, face lotion, lip balm, lip gloss
Business cards in back pocket 

Usually I also fit a small tissue pack!


----------



## libertygirl

chicnfab said:


> In my pink flap
> Iphone6
> Mk wallet
> Notebook
> Chanel lipstick and blush
> Eos lipbalm
> Car and house keys
> Earphones
> Sanitizer



Beautiful bag


----------



## chicnfab

Nice to see all those bags


----------



## chicnfab

libertygirl said:


> Beautiful bag


Ohh thank you&#128522;


----------



## Taro

Oh I just love this~ everything from the purse and the stuff you put inside to the way you organized. And your H wallet! Beautiful! Thanks for the inspiration 



elz said:


> Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
> Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
> Hope it helps!


----------



## resrobin15

Small Boy galuchat (2013, not sure the season code, didn't get a tag from the boutique)

Basically doesn't hold anything, should have bought the old medium....one lip gloss, Galaxy Note 4, and LV small zip around wallet.  I can fit all that in a WOC...just saying...


----------



## ashin121

resrobin15 said:


> Small Boy galuchat (2013, not sure the season code, didn't get a tag from the boutique)
> 
> Basically doesn't hold anything, should have bought the old medium....one lip gloss, Galaxy Note 4, and LV small zip around wallet.  I can fit all that in a WOC...just saying...



NICE!!!! I was in Paris at the Rue Cambon 31 store and debating between the m/l 13S Dark Blue classic flap w/ matte GHW and this exact stingray small boy bag. The price was a difference of 400 euros at that time with m/l being more. I got the m/l (profile picture) Love this boy bag though. I always wonder if I should have gotten it instead. It's so pretty! congrats!


----------



## resrobin15

ashin121 said:


> NICE!!!! I was in Paris at the Rue Cambon 31 store and debating between the m/l 13S Dark Blue classic flap w/ matte GHW and this exact stingray small boy bag. The price was a difference of 400 euros at that time with m/l being more. I got the m/l (profile picture) Love this boy bag though. I always wonder if I should have gotten it instead. It's so pretty! congrats!


Do you mind telling me how much this stingray bag cost in Paris?   This way I can kick myself for all the money I've wasted if I had just gone on a shopping trip and bought my bags all at once....


----------



## SunBunny

resrobin15 said:


> Small Boy galuchat (2013, not sure the season code, didn't get a tag from the boutique)
> 
> Basically doesn't hold anything, should have bought the old medium....one lip gloss, Galaxy Note 4, and LV small zip around wallet.  I can fit all that in a WOC...just saying...



It's true that they don't hold much, but there is _*something*_ about the small boys that just get me going! That color is TDF!


----------



## ashin121

resrobin15 said:


> Do you mind telling me how much this stingray bag cost in Paris?   This way I can kick myself for all the money I've wasted if I had just gone on a shopping trip and bought my bags all at once....



I remember in 2013 the small stingray boy was 2900 euros and the m/l was 3100 euros.  I just saw that the small stingray boy is now 3950 euros.


----------



## resrobin15

ashin121 said:


> I remember in 2013 the small stingray boy was 2900 euros and the m/l was 3100 euros.  I just saw that the small stingray boy is now 3950 euros.


Wow, so it's actually cheaper to buy in Europe now than before due to the USD and Euro exchange rate! Really makes me question my recent purchase!


----------



## Devilism

Arlene619 said:


> Note 3. MC cles. Ysl Lip gloss. Smashbox liner. Round key holder. Cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873831


Dream bag


----------



## ashin121

resrobin15 said:


> Wow, so it's actually cheaper to buy in Europe now than before due to the USD and Euro exchange rate! Really makes me question my recent purchase!


After the VAT return my m/l was ~$3600usd when in the US it was 4400+tax usd. Now with the euro being weaker it's even more cheaper. Back then in 2013 the conversion was $1usd to 1.37 euros. So the boy was $3900 before VAT return. After VAT refund it would have been $3400 usd. The conversion now is 1 to 1.12.


----------



## Ellapretty

A slightly older pic - what fits inside my half-moon WOC:


----------



## justyna1204

i just bought a baby pink vintage chanel in medium! cannot wait to use it and post pictures! i love love love pink!


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow beautiful pink vintage Chanel *justnya1204*.


----------



## fmfv1

glittergirl4 said:


> Thought, I'd share what's inside my bag. It is still rather empty as, in my opinion, it holds a lot.
> 
> Bag: Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap in black with SHW
> Inside: Vienna City Guidy, Céline Sunnies, Céline Wallet, Chanel Blush, Chanel No5, LaPrarie Eye and Lip Perfection à Porter



Thank  you for sharing!  LUV the Celine pocket card holder!--would you be able to show pix of the interior and backside please?  TIA!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Nice work finding this beauty...


----------



## glittergirl4

fmfv1 said:


> Thank  you for sharing!  LUV the Celine pocket card holder!--would you be able to show pix of the interior and backside please?  TIA!



Of course, although I don't know if it's okay to show pictures of my little Céline wallet in a Chanel thread?! I've already taken some pictures and could pm you these if you like!


----------



## anniekins127

glittergirl4 said:


> Of course, although I don't know if it's okay to show pictures of my little Céline wallet in a Chanel thread?! I've already taken some pictures and could pm you these if you like!




I would love to see this beauty as well!


----------



## fmfv1

glittergirl4 said:


> Of course, although I don't know if it's okay to show pictures of my little Céline wallet in a Chanel thread?! I've already taken some pictures and could pm you these if you like!



Oh, I don't think anyone would mind.  Always great to see new items.  If you could please pm photos that would be awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## glittergirl4

anniekins127 said:


> I would love to see this beauty as well!





fmfv1 said:


> Oh, I don't think anyone would mind.  Always great to see new items.  If you could please pm photos that would be awesome!  Thank you!



I haven't figured out how to attach images to a pm, thus I have opened a new Céline Pocket Card Holder thread and included pictures for you: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-pocket-card-holder-reveal-898121.html#post28197559

Hope this works for you! Please let me know!


----------



## fmfv1

glittergirl4 said:


> I haven't figured out how to attach images to a pm, thus I have opened a new Céline Pocket Card Holder thread and included pictures for you: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-pocket-card-holder-reveal-898121.html#post28197559
> 
> Hope this works for you! Please let me know!



Thank you so much!  Just checked it out and left a post!


----------



## KG415

Here's what's in my caviar SHW medallion tote today. I got her at the end of January and it's the first chance I've gotten to carry her for the day! 

LV mini pochette, cles, and black multicolor key holder, Chanel yen wallet, a little nautical themed pouch my friend sewed for me, and my iPhone, which I'm using to take the picture.


----------



## Lawseenai

KG415 said:


> Here's what's in my caviar SHW medallion tote today. I got her at the end of January and it's the first chance I've gotten to carry her for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> LV mini pochette, cles, and black multicolor key holder, Chanel yen wallet, a little nautical themed pouch my friend sewed for me, and my iPhone, which I'm using to take the picture.




Very nice and organized!


----------



## KG415

Lawseenai said:


> Very nice and organized!



Thanks! I try not to leave things floating around in my bags because when I do it feels like they're lost forever


----------



## MissChiara

Today in my Chanel Soft on a Chain hobo bag...


----------



## MissChiara

Ops...The picture!


----------



## BagCrazy1000

Here's what's in my bag today! I'm trying to pare down what I carry around so I can use the smaller bags worry free and so now I'm on the hunt for a cute little wallet [emoji4]


----------



## BagCrazy1000

Here's a bigger photo of what's in my bag [emoji12]


----------



## BI201213

BagCrazy1000 said:


> View attachment 2923081
> View attachment 2923083
> View attachment 2923084
> 
> Here's what's in my bag today! I'm trying to pare down what I carry around so I can use the smaller bags worry free and so now I'm on the hunt for a cute little wallet [emoji4]



I love this purse! I think it can hold more than the classic medium flap, right? Great pictures, thank you for posting.


----------



## BagCrazy1000

BI201213 said:


> I love this purse! I think it can hold more than the classic medium flap, right? Great pictures, thank you for posting.




Way more stuff than the classic medium flap!


----------



## cot

Does anybody has photos of the bare interior lining of how your classic flap looks like after usage.
mine already had scratches upon first use.  Heartache!


----------



## anniekins127

What's in my GST today for work:
- 13-inch MacBook Air (it's like this bag was made to fit this laptop perfectly!)
- Clare Vivier pouch (use it as a makeup bag)
- Chanel card case (use it as a wallet)
- Prada key holder
- Mini pill holder
- Prada sunglasses and case


----------



## Icyss

Here's what's in my CC rec mini flap. 
*small CC pouch
*iphone6+
*rayban sunnies
*car keys
*lipstick


----------



## kriella

elz said:


> Purse: Caviar Medium Classic Flap GHW
> Inside: Lipstick, key pouch, keys, mints, hand cream, long wallet, pen(in the wallet), and iphone6plus
> Hope it helps!


loooove it!!!


----------



## Mslizzy

This is what I carry in my Woc.
Chanel card case , mac compact, tissue, keys, eye drops, pill case, mac lip gloss
and my samsung 4 phone in front pocket.

Sorry pics a little blurry and big.  My first time posting pictures.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## iS2Chanel

Mslizzy said:


> This is what I carry in my Woc.
> 
> Chanel card case , mac compact, tissue, keys, eye drops, pill case, mac lip gloss
> 
> and my samsung 4 phone in front pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry pics a little blurry and big.  My first time posting pictures.  Thanks for letting me share.




Hey MsLizzy, very pretty! Are you sure this is a woc? I have something similar and I was told it's a small bag because it has a turn lock and no card slops built inside. Love how much you can fit in her though! Mine is smaller and in lambskin


----------



## Mslizzy

iS2Chanel said:


> Hey MsLizzy, very pretty! Are you sure this is a woc? I have something similar and I was told it's a small bag because it has a turn lock and no card slops built inside. Love how much you can fit in her though! Mine is smaller and in lambskin


Hi iS2Chanel

 Thank you.  Honestly, I'm not sure.  When I went to the store(Saks) to inquire about woc, the SA brought this along with the classic style and halfmoon style for me to  view. She did mention it was a seasonal piece.  So since then I refer to it as a woc.  It measures about the same as the classic style woc.  I liked it because it was different.   Hope you are enjoying yours as well.


----------



## iS2Chanel

Mslizzy said:


> Hi iS2Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Honestly, I'm not sure.  When I went to the store(Saks) to inquire about woc, the SA brought this along with the classic style and halfmoon style for me to  view. She did mention it was a seasonal piece.  So since then I refer to it as a woc.  It measures about the same as the classic style woc.  I liked it because it was different.   Hope you are enjoying yours as well.




Yea I love it - the turn lock and extra zipped pocket on the bag is really handy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## steevi

& Other Stories sunglasses, Le Volume mascara, rouge coco lipstick in 430 Marie, hydra beauty lip balm, iPhone, Kikki-K diary, nailpolish in Holiday, Beige perfume, MAC pro longwear concealer and YSL coin purse


----------



## anniekins127

steevi said:


> & Other Stories sunglasses, Le Volume mascara, rouge coco lipstick in 430 Marie, hydra beauty lip balm, iPhone, Kikki-K diary, nailpolish in Holiday, Beige perfume, MAC pro longwear concealer and YSL coin purse
> View attachment 2930097




Beautiful shot!


----------



## Purseperson420

In my boy [emoji7]


----------



## cjl0413

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939




Oh my god! Such a pretty boy! Love it!


----------



## yenny90

In my boy woc [emoji4]


----------



## snowbubble

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939




Omg that boy TDF!!!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939




Nice boy !


----------



## anapus

Could barely fit everything in there


----------



## AAxxx

In my casual journey jumbo


----------



## handbagahholic

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939




Beautiful pic, 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mslizzy

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939


Lovely boy!  Mind sharing what the black chevron Chanel piece is?


----------



## Jujuma

AAxxx said:


> In my casual journey jumbo
> View attachment 2936304




The ladies at Chanel thought I fit a lot in my classic jumbo but you have me beat! That's an impressive amount of stuff. I guess it's just the shape of the jumbo but I can fit more if my things aren't in slg's,  I miss using them. Anyway, very impressed with your packing skills and love the hot pink piece. What does it hold?


----------



## AAxxx

Jujuma said:


> The ladies at Chanel thought I fit a lot in my classic jumbo but you have me beat! That's an impressive amount of stuff. I guess it's just the shape of the jumbo but I can fit more if my things aren't in slg's,  I miss using them. Anyway, very impressed with your packing skills and love the hot pink piece. What does it hold?




LOL! I don't usually carry that much stuff. I usually carry my LV cle to work as a small purse with my cc and debit card in it. As I was rushing and have no time to rearrange my wallet I just grabbed my LV cle and had to bring my emilie wallet as it contained my cash and the hot pink piece is a card holder for my loyalty cards etc.


----------



## Purseperson420

Mslizzy said:


> Lovely boy!  Mind sharing what the black chevron Chanel piece is?


Black chevron small wallet, I revealed it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/first-reveal-of-2015-a-898848.html


----------



## Purseperson420

Purseperson420 said:


> Black chevron small wallet, I revealed it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/first-reveal-of-2015-a-898848.html


Thank you !


----------



## Mslizzy

Purseperson420 said:


> Black chevron small wallet, I revealed it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/first-reveal-of-2015-a-898848.html


Thank you


----------



## BagMagTasty

anniekins127 said:


> View attachment 2927328
> 
> 
> What's in my GST today for work:
> - 13-inch MacBook Air (it's like this bag was made to fit this laptop perfectly!)
> - Clare Vivier pouch (use it as a makeup bag)
> - Chanel card case (use it as a wallet)
> - Prada key holder
> - Mini pill holder
> - Prada sunglasses and case



wow, the 13" macbook fits into the chanel shopping? is it fitting very tight, or is there lot of space left and right?


----------



## SweetNavi

BagMagTasty said:


> wow, the 13" macbook fits into the chanel shopping? is it fitting very tight, or is there lot of space left and right?


I can fit my macbook pro in my gst, not that much space left on the sides of the laptop but enough space left in the bag


----------



## enterr0

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939



Ugh suuch a beautiful boyyy!!


----------



## anniekins127

BagMagTasty said:


> wow, the 13" macbook fits into the chanel shopping? is it fitting very tight, or is there lot of space left and right?




Yes, my Air fits very comfortably and you can fit more on that side of the bag, like a notebook or folder, if you want. Here's a picture. 




You can see at the widest point of the bag there's about a half inch of space or so.


----------



## SilkySweetTea

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939


 


That's a very handsome boy


----------



## BagMagTasty

anniekins127 said:


> Yes, my Air fits very comfortably and you can fit more on that side of the bag, like a notebook or folder, if you want. Here's a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2941062
> 
> 
> You can see at the widest point of the bag there's about a half inch of space or so.



super cool! fits really perfect! WOW! thx for the picture


----------



## emjetz

Whats in my old medium boy...


----------



## gyd34

I have just got it !


----------



## gyd34

Really love it!


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my mini square.. 



Can fit iphone 6+ with tough armor spiegen casing..


----------



## EricaWeng

2005 reissue GHW 227 is my diaper bag today


----------



## iS2Chanel

Small coco shine [emoji7] (missing is iphone #2 used to take pix)


----------



## AnnetteHK

EricaWeng said:


> View attachment 2944529
> 
> 
> 2005 reissue GHW 227 is my diaper bag today




[emoji13] well done !!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

iS2Chanel said:


> Small coco shine [emoji7] (missing is iphone #2 used to take pix)
> 
> View attachment 2945022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945023



I love how you made triple hearts from the chain strap, iS2Chanel...so cute!!!


----------



## coleigh

My one and only Chanel bag and wallet


----------



## novembernight

iS2Chanel said:


> Small coco shine [emoji7] (missing is iphone #2 used to take pix)
> 
> View attachment 2945022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945023



Beautiful bag!


----------



## iS2Chanel

PrincessCypress said:


> I love how you made triple hearts from the chain strap, iS2Chanel...so cute!!!




Thank you, PrincessCypress! It took a few tries to get them to look like hearts hehe



novembernight said:


> Beautiful bag!




Thank you, novembernight


----------



## PrincessCypress

As you can probably tell, I'm used to carrying smaller bags! Here is my stuff that I put inside my new reissue tote, pics of the bag itself are on my reveal thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-reveal-from-ban-island-oops-900679.html


----------



## Taro

PrincessCypress said:


> As you can probably tell, I'm used to carrying smaller bags! Here is my stuff that I put inside my new reissue tote, pics of the bag itself are on my reveal thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-reveal-from-ban-island-oops-900679.html



Said this before but really love this! How spacious  congrats again! I don't know why but find this kind of endearing somehow, like you are just so disciplined with smaller bags and now all of a sudden there's so much extra space you don't know what to do with it! I'm sure you'll eventually "grow" into her lol. I know I would, I'm the type if I have a big bag I'll automagically want to carry more even if I don't need it!


----------



## essiedub

coleigh said:


> My one and only Chanel bag and wallet


Nice rainbow! I love the color of that Hermes Post-it holder.  DO you actually use the post-its?


----------



## PrincessCypress

Taro said:


> Said this before but really love this! How spacious  congrats again! I don't know why but find this kind of endearing somehow, like you are just so disciplined with smaller bags and now all of a sudden there's so much extra space you don't know what to do with it! I'm sure you'll eventually "grow" into her lol. I know I would, I'm the type if I have a big bag I'll automagically want to carry more even if I don't need it!



Oh Taro, you are just too sweet!!!  And smart. You just described exactly what happened to me this morning! Do you see the calf hair leopard print compact wallet in my pic above? I just bought her big sister, a large zip wallet, and believe me I don't need it (but I just had to have it). I was already thinking that I could get a large wallet, now that I have a large bag! :giggles:


----------



## berri

Anyone else with the new soft lambskin chevron jumbos planning on using an iPad mini and kindle in theirs? Or would you be worried about the bottom of the bag sagging and losing its shape?


----------



## coleigh

essiedub said:


> Nice rainbow! I love the color of that Hermes Post-it holder.  DO you actually use the post-its?


Thank you.   Yes, for work and simple daily notes.


----------



## jnj23

in my sml classic flap...


----------



## luluforever

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


you're lucky! I've got the woc (wallet on chain) and it fits nothing!!


----------



## artax

Inside my extra mini flap!


----------



## artax

Inside is my iPhone 6, a small purse, lipstick, powder & keys!


----------



## Nahr999

Inside my extra mini  & stil luvin it  iphone5, ipod, key pouch, anna sui mini perfume & LV key pouch for cards & cash .. Surprisingly this cutey can fit 2 passports if i remove my key pouch!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

artax said:


> Inside is my iPhone 6, a small purse, lipstick, powder & keys!




Nice! You can fit a fair bit in there!!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

Nahr999 said:


> View attachment 2955100
> View attachment 2955101
> 
> Inside my extra mini  & stil luvin it  iphone5, ipod, key pouch, anna sui mini perfume & LV key pouch for cards & cash .. Surprisingly this cutey can fit 2 passports if i remove my key pouch!!




You fit a fair bit too! Loving that colour [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vlsh

Wow! Can hold so much! I wanna have one too&#128513;


----------



## artax

iS2Chanel said:


> Nice! You can fit a fair bit in there!!!



Yes! Didn't thought that it would fit so much for such a small bag!


----------



## msjennymarie

My brand new love! And first classic flap! This is what I'll be carrying inside my black caviar jumbo ! 

-iPad Air 2
-iPhone 6
-Anker external battery charger
-LV DE Sarah wallet
-LV Vernis key holder in Amarante 
-Headphones, eye drops and lipstick inside LV pouch
-Chanel aviators 






I'm strange, I really love the black and SHW but after posting this I almost feel like I should have gotten a jumbo with GHW instead lol. Maybe next time? Lol

Anyway - Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lynntqy

msjennymarie said:


> My brand new love! And first classic flap! This is what I'll be carrying inside my black caviar jumbo !
> 
> -iPad Air 2
> -iPhone 6
> -Anker external battery charger
> -LV DE Sarah wallet
> -LV Vernis key holder in Amarante
> -Headphones, eye drops and lipstick inside LV pouch
> -Chanel aviators
> 
> View attachment 2956127
> View attachment 2956128
> View attachment 2956129
> 
> 
> I'm strange, I really love the black and SHW but after posting this I almost feel like I should have gotten a jumbo with GHW instead lol. Maybe next time? Lol
> 
> Anyway - Thanks for letting me share!


 
Impressive! Do you have any difficulty to close the flap? Cause I am so afraid to pack the bag to its maximum that I have to force close the flap and thus spoil it


----------



## msjennymarie

Lynntqy said:


> Impressive! Do you have any difficulty to close the flap? Cause I am so afraid to pack the bag to its maximum that I have to force close the flap and thus spoil it




Hi there, thank you!  I was also afraid at first to pack my bag because I feared it wouldn't close, stretch the bag, or simply be too heavy, but I just went for it since this would be my every day bag and surprisingly it worked out very smoothly without any force! 

The only things I'm considering replacing are my long wallet with a small/square all-around zip coin purse and lipstick-sized battery charger lol. Maybe then I can add more random contents to my bag ;p 

Hope it works out for you and keep us updated!


----------



## Lynntqy

msjennymarie said:


> Hi there, thank you!  I was also afraid at first to pack my bag because I feared it wouldn't close, stretch the bag, or simply be too heavy, but I just went for it since this would be my every day bag and surprisingly it worked out very smoothly without any force!
> 
> The only things I'm considering replacing are my long wallet with a small/square all-around zip coin purse and lipstick-sized battery charger lol. Maybe then I can add more random contents to my bag ;p
> 
> Hope it works out for you and keep us updated!



without any force? cus whenever I packed my bag until like your situation whereby the front part is popping out, I have to literally pull the flap tighter to close it.. im afraid the flap will spoil!


----------



## CSbaglvr

When I carry my m/l caviar flap I pack her very light! I love that my key holder and wallet fit perfectly side by side. 

- LV ZCP in neige
- LV 6 key holder in rose indien
- Excel peppermint gum
- Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm


----------



## Carefree

artax said:


> Inside is my iPhone 6, a small purse, lipstick, powder & keys!


Wow! It fits a lot inside this beauty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Carefree

gyd34 said:


> Really love it!


Gorgeous! Congratulations &#128525;


----------



## IVPARI

glittergirl4 said:


> Thought, I'd share what's inside my bag. It is still rather empty as, in my opinion, it holds a lot.
> 
> Bag: Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap in black with SHW
> Inside: Vienna City Guidy, Céline Sunnies, Céline Wallet, Chanel Blush, Chanel No5, LaPrarie Eye and Lip Perfection à Porter


Everything about this picture is perfect!


----------



## Pearlicious02

Here's what I typically carry in my WOC...
It is surprisingly roomy and fits all my essentials!
- LV Cles (containing 10 cards and 3 keys)
- Samsung Note 4
- YSL Tint-in-oil 
- Chanel Earrings Pouch (for loose coins)
LOVE IT!!


----------



## calliesun

Pearlicious02 said:


> Here's what I typically carry in my WOC...
> It is surprisingly roomy and fits all my essentials!
> - LV Cles (containing 10 cards and 3 keys)
> - Samsung Note 4
> - YSL Tint-in-oil
> - Chanel Earrings Pouch (for loose coins)
> LOVE IT!!


Great pictures! I love seeing how people organize their WOCs.


----------



## afashionista

msjennymarie said:


> My brand new love! And first classic flap! This is what I'll be carrying inside my black caviar jumbo !
> 
> -iPad Air 2
> -iPhone 6
> -Anker external battery charger
> -LV DE Sarah wallet
> -LV Vernis key holder in Amarante
> -Headphones, eye drops and lipstick inside LV pouch
> -Chanel aviators
> 
> View attachment 2956127
> View attachment 2956128
> View attachment 2956129
> 
> 
> I'm strange, I really love the black and SHW but after posting this I almost feel like I should have gotten a jumbo with GHW instead lol. Maybe next time? Lol
> 
> Anyway - Thanks for letting me share!


I'm impressed with your packing skills! I feel like my my classic jumbo only fits my wallet (LV zippy) my phone, a mascara, and powder compact. We have the same sunnies


----------



## iCoCo

Purseperson420 said:


> In my boy [emoji7]
> View attachment 2935939


 
Love this "boy".  May I ask what year?


----------



## Purseperson420

iCoCo said:


> Love this "boy".  May I ask what year?


Thank you  its from this past fall (14B) !


----------



## tulipfield

LovEmAll said:


> Ready for a great day!  [emoji4]
> 
> Carrying my Jumbo with
> -my long Chanel wallet
> -my longshamp pouch for my keys and lipstick
> -kiehl's ultimate strength hand salve to prepare my hands for this harsh winter weather
> -passion fruit chobani Greek yogurt (the most amazing flavor by the way)
> -mini babybel cheese
> -jif to go peanut butter
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2892283
> View attachment 2892284




I love that you have cheese in your purse!  And peanut butter!


----------



## luvbags29

KG415 said:


> Here's what's in my caviar SHW medallion tote today. I got her at the end of January and it's the first chance I've gotten to carry her for the day!
> 
> LV mini pochette, cles, and black multicolor key holder, Chanel yen wallet, a little nautical themed pouch my friend sewed for me, and my iPhone, which I'm using to take the picture.



I'm deciding if this should be my first Chanel bag purchase... Do you like this style?  Can you fit it over your shoulder?  Does it hold its shape well?  Would you mind taking a mod pic with it on your shoulder?  Any info you'd be willing to share would be greatly appreciated and help me make my decision.  Thanks so much


----------



## Purrsey

Great thread and I hope to contribute sometime soon 

Anyone of you uses a pouch especially in your jumbo? For my preloved and new, I ensure I use a bag pouch because I don't wish to risk tearing the lining with my nails or any scratches that may happen from pulling items in and out of the bag. I do this for all my other bags too.


----------



## LovEmAll

tulipfield said:


> I love that you have cheese in your purse!  And peanut butter!




[emoji4]. Thanks!  My tummy loves it too ::yummyumm::  [emoji6]


----------



## beanybaker

I really love your jumbo in this pic, but every time I end up thinking..... Oh my god where are the cases for the iPad/iPhone, do you carry them like this all the time or do you have just really great slim cases


----------



## r_tiff2326

What's in my bag & on my feet!&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Lynntqy

Purrsey said:


> Great thread and I hope to contribute sometime soon
> 
> Anyone of you uses a pouch especially in your jumbo? For my preloved and new, I ensure I use a bag pouch because I don't wish to risk tearing the lining with my nails or any scratches that may happen from pulling items in and out of the bag. I do this for all my other bags too.



Whats a bag pouch? I alrdy seen a few minor scratches in the inner lining so i am also getting paranoid


----------



## Vhey

1pursenotenough said:


>


I can't believe that PST can hold that much. That's great&#128521;


----------



## Purrsey

Lynntqy said:


> Whats a bag pouch? I alrdy seen a few minor scratches in the inner lining so i am also getting paranoid




It's like a bag lining. I find these really essential especially for luxe bags. It prevents our bags being stained or scratched. When you change bag, you can always pull out this whole pouch and transfer all things over. I bought mine in Metro and cost about 40ish. It's made of nylon and lightweight and you can wash it periodically. Alternatively i also use a big makeup pouch as the lining bag.


----------



## South Beach

Metro in France?


----------



## Purrsey

South Beach said:


> Metro in France?




Metro departmental store in Singapore. I believe this similar ones are available in some online sites.


----------



## msjennymarie

beanybaker said:


> I really love your jumbo in this pic, but every time I end up thinking..... Oh my god where are the cases for the iPad/iPhone, do you carry them like this all the time or do you have just really great slim cases




Hi there, thanks! I'm assuming your talking about my photos bc my gadgets didn't have any cases in the first photos. I was just admiring them completely naked and the matte gold lol. But if you look closely, I put my cases back on when placed inside. 

Well, everyone, here are some other photos of my Jumbo today 






It looks like it's bulging in front, but it really isn't. I'm just tilting the bag a certain way to take a good picture of the contents inside w good amount of lighting. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## msjennymarie

Lynntqy said:


> without any force? cus whenever I packed my bag until like your situation whereby the front part is popping out, I have to literally pull the flap tighter to close it.. im afraid the flap will spoil!




Hi sorry for the late response! I must've missed the notification for it. I subscribe to a million threads on here lol but if you look above for my most recent post on here, I mention that it just appears to be bulging or the front part is popping out, but it really doesn't bc I was holding the bag a certain way, or tilting it forward to just show the entire contents of my bag  I use it everyday and I don't feel like the top will distort in anyway bc it's still flat. MAYBE just a slight tug, but really not much effort. 

I totally understand your concern though hehe. I actually feel that way about my WOC! Hehe


----------



## lovesbmw

Isn't it funny how we girls can pack lotsa stuff in our purses


----------



## beanybaker

msjennymarie said:


> Hi there, thanks! I'm assuming your talking about my photos bc my gadgets didn't have any cases in the first photos. I was just admiring them completely naked and the matte gold lol. But if you look closely, I put my cases back on when placed inside.
> 
> Well, everyone, here are some other photos of my Jumbo today
> 
> View attachment 2966434
> View attachment 2966435
> View attachment 2966437
> 
> 
> It looks like it's bulging in front, but it really isn't. I'm just tilting the bag a certain way to take a good picture of the contents inside w good amount of lighting.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Arh that explains it.... I know the gold is beautiful, I've got that finish on my iPhone to. Do you know the make of your iPad case? It's so neat and slim


----------



## cjl0413

r_tiff2326 said:


> What's in my bag & on my feet![emoji1][emoji1]




OMG I love your boy!!! It's so pretty! Where and when did you get it??


----------



## Lynntqy

msjennymarie said:


> Hi sorry for the late response! I must've missed the notification for it. I subscribe to a million threads on here lol but if you look above for my most recent post on here, I mention that it just appears to be bulging or the front part is popping out, but it really doesn't bc I was holding the bag a certain way, or tilting it forward to just show the entire contents of my bag  I use it everyday and I don't feel like the top will distort in anyway bc it's still flat. MAYBE just a slight tug, but really not much effort.
> 
> I totally understand your concern though hehe. I actually feel that way about my WOC! Hehe



I really must learn to organise my jumbo already!!!


----------



## r_tiff2326

cjl0413 said:


> OMG I love your boy!!! It's so pretty! Where and when did you get it??



Thank you )

Got it last year in Singapore


----------



## South Beach

Purrsey said:


> Metro departmental store in Singapore. I believe this similar ones are available in some online sites.




Great will try to find online. This is the BEST organizer I have seen!


----------



## Jujuma

I've been wanting to do a what's in my bag because when I was in the Chanel store they thought I fit a lot in my bag but when I see what other's fit in I feel like I don't. All my accessories were changed out to one's that are not my favorites so that there would be more room to use my Jumbo as an everyday bag. I switched from a Filofax to a small datebook, but that was something I'd been wanting to do now that my children are older and my days are not so crazy. I gave up my large wallet for two small card cases, the gold one for my bank card, drivers license and CC's I use often. The black case for store cards and gift cards. I traded my hard leather LV makeup bag for the softer Falchi one and that holds a lot in addition to makeup, pens, hand sanitizer, ect. The Lululemon pouch holds change and headphones, really need a cuter option here. The Tiffany pouch, keys, so no scratches. The slim black leather envelope is for receipts and other papers I need. I keep my cash and sentimental photos and cards, not pictured, in that little upside down zipper compartment. The glasses in the bag are different than one in photo because I just throw which ever ones I happen to be wearing on top of the makeup bag. As for my phone, I just got the new 6, slimmer than the 5 I had which was a problem (every centimeter counts!) so I try and keep it in the first compartment underneath the flap but sometimes I put it in back pocket, my bad. Sunglasses are usually on my head or where the reading glasses are. That's the one thing I hate. I'm only using inexpensive readers now, but I hate the thought of my good sunnies getting scratched. Love big glasses, hate the cases.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
...oh and my gum! So what do you think? A lot or can I fit more?


----------



## Jujuma

I forgot my Dior face powder! Useful as a mirror too.


----------



## Jujuma

South Beach said:


> Great will try to find online. This is the BEST organizer I have seen!




I assume you are in US. I have looked online a little, no luck. Can you PM me or post if you find them? The size looks perfect. Thanks!


----------



## GDCG

What's in my M/L caviar GHW (when I'm packing light): 

Laduree Bagcharm for a pop of color 
LV 6 key holder in vernis amarante
Miss Dior parfume (mini) 
Chanel Lipstick (Rouge allure velvet nr 47: L'amoureuse)
L'occitane handcream (mini) 
Dior compact powder
Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## libertygirl

GDCG said:


> What's in my M/L caviar GHW (when I'm packing light):
> 
> Laduree Bagcharm for a pop of color
> LV 6 key holder in vernis amarante
> Miss Dior parfume (mini)
> Chanel Lipstick (Rouge allure velvet nr 47: L'amoureuse)
> L'occitane handcream (mini)
> Dior compact powder
> Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## GDCG

libertygirl said:


> Gorgeous pic!


Thanks libertygirl!


----------



## purseprincess32

*GDCG * Great pic!


----------



## cot

Chanel m/l classic caviar with GHW

Samsung tab 8.4"
LV zippy coin purse
2packets tissue
1 iphone
1 card holder
1 multi card holder
1 samsung note 2
1 mirror


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

All the items fits just fine in my Jumbo Caviar in GHW ^^


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

Also my passport in the secret Compartment and iPhone 6 in the front pocket which currently I'm using for taking this picture


----------



## Jujuma

AllaboutLVoe said:


> All the items fits just fine in my Jumbo Caviar in GHW ^^




That is so much more than I posted. I don't know how you do it! I wish I could fit more and I absolutely hate that I can't use the purse accessories that I love. What is your secret? I 'm going to have to closely inspect your photos! Kudos to you.


----------



## Jujuma

AllaboutLVoe said:


> All the items fits just fine in my Jumbo Caviar in GHW ^^




On closer inspection, I have that LV cosmetic pouch, the larger one  and there is no way I could fit that and a glass case..and an umbrella?!? You are magic!


----------



## Lynntqy

AllaboutLVoe said:


> All the items fits just fine in my Jumbo Caviar in GHW ^^



~This is awesome!!! Do you need to pull the outer flap down with more force to close the bag?


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

The key is compact, light weight and organization!  I changed my toiletry pouch to the smallest size 15, and glasses case I actually take some time to find the smallest case I can get out there, this is actually more of a pan holder type of case, very light, easy to fit in any small bags. Also the umbrella, this one is also a special umbrella, it's super light, because the supporting metal is really thin. But usually I carry water bottle instead of umbrella, also a very tiny water bottle  For wallet I use LV ZippyCoinPurse, this wallet is so handy and amazing! it fits all the things I need! And up to 30 paper bills. Point is , it is super compact! Not to mention all the key cles, they are the most amazing SLG I have ever seen! So practical, I think it is because the Canvas, this meterial can really be abused! My iPhone charger/ earphones, keys, metro Cards, purse hanger, coupons , receipts fits in it and still got space left! and of course they are compact and light weighted~ And lastly use the purse space wisely, pact the items in neatly will give you some extra space for your gum, or energy bars if you want  I love the jumbo! with the way I pact my bag, it's not heavy at all!! And I always make sure I don't over stuff my bags, so the leather hasn't been stretched at all.


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

the outer flap can be closed easily without forcing it down, actually even the inner flap can be botton down ^^


----------



## Melange

All of yours actually fit a lot  Nice I love it


----------



## Lynntqy

AllaboutLVoe said:


> The key is compact, light weight and organization!  I changed my toiletry pouch to the smallest size 15, and glasses case I actually take some time to find the smallest case I can get out there, this is actually more of a pan holder type of case, very light, easy to fit in any small bags. Also the umbrella, this one is also a special umbrella, it's super light, because the supporting metal is really thin. But usually I carry water bottle instead of umbrella, also a very tiny water bottle  For wallet I use LV ZippyCoinPurse, this wallet is so handy and amazing! it fits all the things I need! And up to 30 paper bills. Point is , it is super compact! Not to mention all the key cles, they are the most amazing SLG I have ever seen! So practical, I think it is because the Canvas, this meterial can really be abused! My iPhone charger/ earphones, keys, metro Cards, purse hanger, coupons , receipts fits in it and still got space left! and of course they are compact and light weighted~ And lastly use the purse space wisely, pact the items in neatly will give you some extra space for your gum, or energy bars if you want  I love the jumbo! with the way I pact my bag, it's not heavy at all!! And I always make sure I don't over stuff my bags, so the leather hasn't been stretched at all.



Thanks alot for the advice!!! Im going to get a keyholder and cardholder from another 2 labels on monday and hopefully it will fit in my bag nicely without me fearing any scratches especially my keys!!!


----------



## cot

Is the jumbo heavy after all the items?


----------



## Purrsey

These are the typical things I stuff in my jumbo. Most other things I do leave them in my car (like my makeup pouch, sunnies, etc). I'm comfortable just keeping things minimal this way. I can still drop in my sunnies in a cloth pouch though.


----------



## Vhey

Me too, i dont think I can fit that much on my jumbo and an umbrella? wow thats cool. 
I have an easy flap in caviar too the large size which is the same as size as the jumbo but because I have a long wallet I think it occupies a lot of space : ( Im no good in organising my stuff. 
My jumbo is in lambskin so Im paranoid to stuff it too much as it may be out of shape : (


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

Not at all~ In he end it's still a small bag compare to my other bags~


----------



## Lynntqy

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2972848
> View attachment 2972849
> 
> These are the typical things I stuff in my jumbo. Most other things I do leave them in my car (like my makeup pouch, sunnies, etc). I'm comfortable just keeping things minimal this way. I can still drop in my sunnies in a cloth pouch though.



O! So u use that 3ce pouch as a protective pouch against any scratches on the inner lining?! Thats a super brilliant move! Imma get that!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Lynntqy said:


> O! So u use that 3ce pouch as a protective pouch against any scratches on the inner lining?! Thats a super brilliant move! Imma get that!!!




Yes that pouch is nylon too so very light. But I must warn you that once you use this pouch (in fact any pouch or bag organiser), you need to compromise on the jumbo capacity. I only will put like tissue or soft soft thing (like the nylon foldable shopping bag) outside of the pouch. I just can't imagine I would scratch the bag, inside or out!

By the way I'm so glad I always have this foldable shopping bag with me. Today finally used it for the first time. The walk from my mscp to my home is quite a distance. Although sheltered, today's massive rain was quite scary. At the mscp I rain coated my jumbo in it and walked back. All my other stuff in my hands and my jeans were pretty wet and the only dry item is my jumbo! Yay.


----------



## Hapamama

Oh my gosh I love all the LV!


----------



## AllaboutLVoe

Hapamama said:


> Oh my gosh I love all the LV!


----------



## yangski

My first chanel, new medium, yet my things wont fit! Need to change my zippy to my old wallet...


----------



## BagCrazy1000

Here's what's in my single flap today!


----------



## tite peluche

cot said:


> Chanel m/l classic caviar with GHW
> 
> Samsung tab 8.4"
> LV zippy coin purse
> 2packets tissue
> 1 iphone
> 1 card holder
> 1 multi card holder
> 1 samsung note 2
> 1 mirror



Love your bag, so funny I have the same zippy and my fiancé has the same card holder


----------



## cot

tite peluche said:


> Love your bag, so funny I have the same zippy and my fiancé has the same card holder


Such coincidence  these 2 are really compact & fit my needs.


----------



## iS2Chanel

BagCrazy1000 said:


> Here's what's in my single flap today!
> View attachment 2976201
> 
> View attachment 2976202
> 
> View attachment 2976203
> 
> View attachment 2976204




What a gorgeous blue!! Do you find your long wallet hard to take in and out? I was hesitant to use mine because I didn't want to stretch the bag too much or accidentally scratch the bag with the zipper!


----------



## BagCrazy1000

iS2Chanel said:


> What a gorgeous blue!! Do you find your long wallet hard to take in and out? I was hesitant to use mine because I didn't want to stretch the bag too much or accidentally scratch the bag with the zipper!




I have been finding it hard to put the long wallet back in (taking it out is okay) so I switched to an LV French Purse this morning. Much better. [emoji4]


----------



## iS2Chanel

BagCrazy1000 said:


> I have been finding it hard to put the long wallet back in (taking it out is okay) so I switched to an LV French Purse this morning. Much better. [emoji4]



Thanks for the details and pix. Gorgeous


----------



## cilantro

cot said:


> Chanel m/l classic caviar with GHW
> 
> Samsung tab 8.4"
> LV zippy coin purse
> 2packets tissue
> 1 iphone
> 1 card holder
> 1 multi card holder
> 1 samsung note 2
> 1 mirror


Lovely! May I know where is your card holder from?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Inside my pink WOC today.. My car keys, my iPhone (taking a pic with it[emoji4]), chanel card case with major credit cards, store cards and cash inside the zip compartment, and DL and other IDs in the six card slots inside the WOC! There's still room but didn't want to stuff in more!


----------



## petra222

what a lovely color, your WOC.


----------



## qwertyz

Inside my WOC, missing my iPhone 5S which I used to take the picture. [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

petra222 said:


> what a lovely color, your WOC.




Thank u [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

qwertyz said:


> Inside my WOC, missing my iPhone 5S which I used to take the picture. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980033
> View attachment 2980036




Perfect!!!


----------



## jdm016

Wow that actually holds a lot more than I imagined


----------



## afashionista

eternallove4bag said:


> Inside my pink WOC today.. My car keys, my iPhone (taking a pic with it[emoji4]), chanel card case with major credit cards, store cards and cash inside the zip compartment, and DL and other IDs in the six card slots inside the WOC! There's still room but didn't want to stuff in more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979846
> View attachment 2979847
> View attachment 2979848


Pretty in pink


----------



## tallcl

All stuff inside my Maxi cc


----------



## qwertyz

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect!!!




Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## Parri

Jujuma said:


> I've been wanting to do a what's in my bag because when I was in the Chanel store they thought I fit a lot in my bag but when I see what other's fit in I feel like I don't. All my accessories were changed out to one's that are not my favorites so that there would be more room to use my Jumbo as an everyday bag. I switched from a Filofax to a small datebook, but that was something I'd been wanting to do now that my children are older and my days are not so crazy. I gave up my large wallet for two small card cases, the gold one for my bank card, drivers license and CC's I use often. The black case for store cards and gift cards. I traded my hard leather LV makeup bag for the softer Falchi one and that holds a lot in addition to makeup, pens, hand sanitizer, ect. The Lululemon pouch holds change and headphones, really need a cuter option here. The Tiffany pouch, keys, so no scratches. The slim black leather envelope is for receipts and other papers I need. I keep my cash and sentimental photos and cards, not pictured, in that little upside down zipper compartment. The glasses in the bag are different than one in photo because I just throw which ever ones I happen to be wearing on top of the makeup bag. As for my phone, I just got the new 6, slimmer than the 5 I had which was a problem (every centimeter counts!) so I try and keep it in the first compartment underneath the flap but sometimes I put it in back pocket, my bad. Sunglasses are usually on my head or where the reading glasses are. That's the one thing I hate. I'm only using inexpensive readers now, but I hate the thought of my good sunnies getting scratched. Love big glasses, hate the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967586
> View attachment 2967588
> View attachment 2967589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh and my gum! So what do you think? A lot or can I fit more?


I have the same monster  Its the Furebel! Nice


----------



## Jujuma

Parri said:


> I have the same monster  Its the Furebel! Nice




I love him!! I have two brown Shih Tzu's who are quite unique looking (prior to them I had a yellow lab who was the quintessential big block head gorgeous lab and it was easy to find things that were little tokens of her to always have her with me). When my husband saw this guy he immediately thought of our fur babies. I thought when they saw him I would have a problem with them wanting to "play" with him but it's been just the opposite. They don't like him, I think they're jealous because he goes places they don't on my purse, and he has that very blasé look on his face like he's above them, maybe that's why they don't like him! Anyway we joke that my husband bought him so I wouldn't get a third baby, he was only a little less ($$) than them! I hope you enjoy him as much as I do!


----------



## eternallove4bag

afashionista said:


> Pretty in pink




Thank u [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tallcl said:


> All stuff inside my Maxi cc




Wow! Those r some beautiful chanel
Pieces [emoji7]


----------



## tallcl

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Those r some beautiful chanel
> Pieces [emoji7]


 Thanks &#128512;


----------



## nonnon

Here is what inside my O Case today:

1) LV long wallet 
2) LV cles holding keys
3) Card holder no.1
4) Card holder no.2
5) Tempo
6) Kiehl's lip balm 

The O Case really holds a lot more than expected, there's still much room left after putting all things in. Thx for letting me share!


----------



## lovelvburberry

nonnon said:


> View attachment 2981775
> View attachment 2981776
> View attachment 2981777
> 
> 
> Here is what inside my O Case today:
> 
> 1) LV long wallet
> 2) LV cles holding keys
> 3) Card holder no.1
> 4) Card holder no.2
> 5) Tempo
> 6) Kiehl's lip balm
> 
> The O Case really holds a lot more than expected, there's still much room left after putting all things in. Thx for letting me share!



Nice!


----------



## nonnon

lovelvburberry said:


> Nice!




Thank you~ 

Just remember my iPhone 6 Plus is missing from the pic coz I used it to take the photo


----------



## libertygirl

nonnon said:


> View attachment 2981775
> View attachment 2981776
> View attachment 2981777
> 
> 
> Here is what inside my O Case today:
> 
> 1) LV long wallet
> 2) LV cles holding keys
> 3) Card holder no.1
> 4) Card holder no.2
> 5) Tempo
> 6) Kiehl's lip balm
> 
> The O Case really holds a lot more than expected, there's still much room left after putting all things in. Thx for letting me share!



Super cute!


----------



## libertygirl

tallcl said:


> All stuff inside my Maxi cc



Love the maxi! Such a great size!


----------



## libertygirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Inside my pink WOC today.. My car keys, my iPhone (taking a pic with it[emoji4]), chanel card case with major credit cards, store cards and cash inside the zip compartment, and DL and other IDs in the six card slots inside the WOC! There's still room but didn't want to stuff in more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979846
> View attachment 2979847
> View attachment 2979848



Gorgeous pink WOC! I adore this colour


----------



## libertygirl

qwertyz said:


> Inside my WOC, missing my iPhone 5S which I used to take the picture. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980033
> View attachment 2980036



Cute! Love how my the WOC can (surprisingly!) fit!


----------



## libertygirl

BagCrazy1000 said:


> Here's what's in my single flap today!
> View attachment 2976201
> 
> View attachment 2976202
> 
> View attachment 2976203
> 
> View attachment 2976204



Nice packing! That blue is gorgeous


----------



## eternallove4bag

nonnon said:


> View attachment 2981775
> View attachment 2981776
> View attachment 2981777
> 
> 
> Here is what inside my O Case today:
> 
> 1) LV long wallet
> 2) LV cles holding keys
> 3) Card holder no.1
> 4) Card holder no.2
> 5) Tempo
> 6) Kiehl's lip balm
> 
> The O Case really holds a lot more than expected, there's still much room left after putting all things in. Thx for letting me share!




Wow! It can hold quite a lot! Love the color of the O Case!


----------



## qwertyz

libertygirl said:


> Cute! Love how my the WOC can (surprisingly!) fit!




Yes, it can fit a lot more but I don't like to fill it all up.


----------



## moonbrightness

In mine There is Just my Wallet,Phone and Home Keys!


----------



## shanice_lim

My goodness. After looking through hundreds of pages and seeing what fellow TPF-ers are putting in their Chanel bags I realised how much I've been underutilising the space in my bags! Definitely going to get a bag organiser and some coin purses from Chanel soon! Will post up my pics soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

libertygirl said:


> Gorgeous pink WOC! I adore this colour




Thank u so much!


----------



## Hana H

In my jumbo today:

Chloe pouch
Prada card holder
LV zippy wallet
LV key pouch


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hana H said:


> In my jumbo today:
> 
> Chloe pouch
> Prada card holder
> LV zippy wallet
> LV key pouch




Love ur caviar jumbo!


----------



## cabbagekid

I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.

Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> 
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!




I love how u have organized your bag! So neat! Don't u love the LV MC ZCP? I have that and love how functional it is!


----------



## afashionista

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!


Wow those are some great organizational skills! I feel like I am seriously underestimating my jumbo!


----------



## Jujuma

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> 
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!




All my organizers are too big for my jumbo, do you mind me asking what brand yours is? Someone else posted a Metro one that looked nice but I couldn't find it here in the US. I would love to find one for my jumbo. TIA


----------



## cabbagekid

eternallove4bag said:


> I love how u have organized your bag! So neat! Don't u love the LV MC ZCP? I have that and love how functional it is!


Thank you! And yes, I'd have to agree with you about the ZCP. I've only had it since December and I have not switched out of it since the day I purchased it! Mainly also because I've been carrying smaller bags lately and the medium to large-sized wallets don't quite fit. It may be tiny but it definitely packs a ton!


----------



## cabbagekid

afashionista said:


> Wow those are some great organizational skills! I feel like I am seriously underestimating my jumbo!


I stumbled on this configuration because I was just too lazy to repack my items when I changed out of another bag. I attempted to load the entire bag organiser into the Jumbo and by luck, it just fit. Thanks!


----------



## cabbagekid

Jujuma said:


> All my organizers are too big for my jumbo, do you mind me asking what brand yours is? Someone else posted a Metro one that looked nice but I couldn't find it here in the US. I would love to find one for my jumbo. TIA



Hi! I'm afraid my bag organiser is a cheapie I got from a push cart in a mall some years ago. Unfortunately, I couldn't locate a brand tag anyway on it either. But I found this link that states the PurseToGo Original Medium fits the Jumbo. You might want to consider getting this one.  Check it here: http://******/1KkgJDl


----------



## Jujuma

cabbagekid said:


> Hi! I'm afraid my bag organiser is a cheapie I got from a push cart in a mall some years ago. Unfortunately, I couldn't locate a brand tag anyway on it either. But I found this link that states the PurseToGo Original Medium fits the Jumbo. You might want to consider getting this one.  Check it here: http://******/1KkgJDl




Thank you so much. So sweet of you to do the leg work for me. I have 2 but they're both too big! Def will check this one out.


----------



## libertygirl

Hana H said:


> In my jumbo today:
> 
> Chloe pouch
> Prada card holder
> LV zippy wallet
> LV key pouch



Cute SLGs!


----------



## libertygirl

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!



Totally agree about the jumbo. And I'm super impressed by how organised you are! I wish the inside of my bags looked like this... :shame:


----------



## Jujuma

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> 
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!




Ok, I found a smaller purse organizer I didn't know I had. I think it will work in my jumbo, I'm not carrying it now, but I put it in my Mansur Gavriel mini bucket. I have mixed feelings. It makes it easier to find things but it really limits what I can fit in my bag. I haven't had much luck with organizers in the past. So do use it strictly to protect the inside of your bag or for organizational purposes?


----------



## cabbagekid

Generally, for both purposes. The organiser also helps to keep items from moving around as well. When I need more space, I usually use fabric pouches to house smaller items so the interior remains as scratch-free as possible.


----------



## cabbagekid

Jujuma said:


> Ok, I found a smaller purse organizer I didn't know I had. I think it will work in my jumbo, I'm not carrying it now, but I put it in my Mansur Gavriel mini bucket. I have mixed feelings. It makes it easier to find things but it really limits what I can fit in my bag. I haven't had much luck with organizers in the past. So do use it strictly to protect the inside of your bag or for organizational purposes?




Generally, for both purposes. The organiser also helps to keep items from moving around as well. When I need more space, I usually use fabric pouches to house smaller items so the interior remains as scratch-free as possible


----------



## Irene7899

Samsung tablet,Chanel wallet, prada card case, tissue and a small cosmetic pouch not in picture


----------



## Arlene619

Irene7899 said:


> Samsung tablet,Chanel wallet, prada card case, tissue and a small cosmetic pouch not in picture



Omg I love your wallet! &#128525;&#128525;Could you give me the name of it ? I have the matching earrings and bracelet


----------



## lovelvburberry

Irene7899 said:


> Samsung tablet,Chanel wallet, prada card case, tissue and a small cosmetic pouch not in picture



Nice!


----------



## chanelbaby26

AllaboutLVoe said:


> the outer flap can be closed easily without forcing it down, actually even the inner flap can be botton down ^^



Wow that's amazing how you can fit that much in your jumbo..very impressive!  Is it hard to find things? I can't fit all that in my jumbo


----------



## eternallove4bag

Irene7899 said:


> Samsung tablet,Chanel wallet, prada card case, tissue and a small cosmetic pouch not in picture




That's one beautiful wallet!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Irene7899

Hi Arlene619, 
Thanks 

I bought it either last year or 2 year ago, cannot recall but will find the code for you tonite



Arlene619 said:


> Omg I love your wallet! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;Could you give me the name of it ? I have the matching earrings and bracelet


----------



## Irene7899

Thanks dear



lovelvburberry said:


> Nice!


----------



## Irene7899

Thanks lovelvburberry and eternallovbe4bag



eternallove4bag said:


> That's one beautiful wallet!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Irene7899

As promised but purchased 2 years ago





Arlene619 said:


> Omg I love your wallet! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;Could you give me the name of it ? I have the matching earrings and bracelet


----------



## DrFancyFashion

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!


I'm amazed at how neat the inside of your bag looks!! that organizer is a for sure purse saver!


----------



## cot

My Chanel classic m/l in caviar leather
-tab s
-zippy coin purse
-2packets of tissue
-multi card holder
-pill box
-pouch for iPhone 6plus

Love my bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cot

Continued from earlier post


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Here's my medium/ large flap in action today! 
Accompanied by my Celine shadows
Hermes wallet
Miscellaneous items


----------



## eternallove4bag

cot said:


> My Chanel classic m/l in caviar leather
> 
> -tab s
> 
> -zippy coin purse
> 
> -2packets of tissue
> 
> -multi card holder
> 
> -pill box
> 
> -pouch for iPhone 6plus
> 
> 
> 
> Love my bag [emoji173]&#65039;




LV ZCP is so versatile!


----------



## eternallove4bag

DrFancyFashion said:


> Here's my medium/ large flap in action today!
> 
> Accompanied by my Celine shadows
> 
> Hermes wallet
> 
> Miscellaneous items




Loving the Hermes wallet!


----------



## libertygirl

DrFancyFashion said:


> Here's my medium/ large flap in action today!
> Accompanied by my Celine shadows
> Hermes wallet
> Miscellaneous items



Cute!


----------



## libertygirl

Irene7899 said:


> Samsung tablet,Chanel wallet, prada card case, tissue and a small cosmetic pouch not in picture



Love your wallet! So pretty


----------



## libertygirl

cot said:


> My Chanel classic m/l in caviar leather
> -tab s
> -zippy coin purse
> -2packets of tissue
> -multi card holder
> -pill box
> -pouch for iPhone 6plus
> 
> Love my bag &#10084;&#65039;



Wow! Impeccable organisation!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## cot

I just measured the base of my chanel classic flap.  Its 2.5"
I saw on website its 2.8"
What about the ones you all are holding??


----------



## graciemae

Gorgeous!!


----------



## BellaV

Today was a red day:


----------



## nycmamaofone

BellaV said:


> Today was a red day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008392
> View attachment 3008393
> View attachment 3008394




This is by far the prettiest WOC I've ever seen!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BellaV said:


> Today was a red day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008392
> View attachment 3008393
> View attachment 3008394




What a gorgeous red day[emoji7]


----------



## libertygirl

I did a what's in my bag video here  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f51nr9eiJQ8

And took a few snaps... loving my GST


----------



## Tuymiu

libertygirl said:


> I did a what's in my bag video here  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f51nr9eiJQ8
> 
> 
> 
> And took a few snaps... loving my GST




Thank you for the video! It's very informative and well presented.


----------



## Tuymiu

BellaV said:


> Today was a red day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008392
> View attachment 3008393
> View attachment 3008394




So pretty!


----------



## Ash_Rodz

BellaV said:


> Today was a red day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008392
> View attachment 3008393
> View attachment 3008394


Love it!


----------



## libertygirl

Tuymiu said:


> Thank you for the video! It's very informative and well presented.



Thank you so much for watching!!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Time to switch to my jumbo flap. [emoji38]


----------



## MissAdhd

BellaV said:


> Today was a red day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008392
> View attachment 3008393
> View attachment 3008394



Cute woc!


----------



## Littlemoon

BellaV said:


> Today was a red day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008392
> View attachment 3008393
> View attachment 3008394


Like ur woc


----------



## eternallove4bag

libertygirl said:


> I did a what's in my bag video here  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f51nr9eiJQ8
> 
> 
> 
> And took a few snaps... loving my GST




Very well made video!


----------



## eternallove4bag

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Time to switch to my jumbo flap. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015438
> View attachment 3015439
> View attachment 3015440




Beautiful bag!


----------



## lovelvburberry

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Time to switch to my jumbo flap. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015438
> View attachment 3015439
> View attachment 3015440



Nice!


----------



## MissAdhd

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Time to switch to my jumbo flap. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015438
> View attachment 3015439
> View attachment 3015440



I love how your wallet and key holder are like the babies of your classic flap!!


----------



## MissAdhd

cabbagekid said:


> I'm fairly neurotic about my designer bags so I prefer using a bag organiser to keep the interior of my bags cleaner. Granted, this particular organiser limits how much I can load in and what I can carry. With the organiser though, I find myself carrying only essentials - black makeup pouch, car & home keys, office keys, banking multifactor authenticator, small wallet, card holder, agenda and a pen.
> 
> Without the organiser, I can fit similar items (sans black makeup pouch and agenda) and both my iPad mini and Kindle. The Jumbo really is a workhorse!!



Wow at your array of LV SLGs!! major envy!


----------



## Lynntqy

Long wallets really doesnt suit Jumbo! Hahahahaha


----------



## MissAdhd

Lynntqy said:


> Long wallets really doesnt suit Jumbo! Hahahahaha



Love your SLGs! Haha yeah I agree, I changed my zippy wallet into zippy coin purse because of my flaps.. zippy wallet took up way too much space. It fits, but no space left for other things!!


----------



## Lynntqy

MissAdhd said:


> Love your SLGs! Haha yeah I agree, I changed my zippy wallet into zippy coin purse because of my flaps.. zippy wallet took up way too much space. It fits, but no space left for other things!!



HAha i also had one small purse specially for flap! But cause was rushing so didnt manage to change wallet


----------



## MissAdhd

Lynntqy said:


> HAha i also had one small purse specially for flap! But cause was rushing so didnt manage to change wallet



I know how that feels! I am permanently with my zcp now though, I've been contemplating getting an insolite wallet from lv but cannot decide mainly because of half my bags being tiny flap bags! :\ so difficult! The insolite is even bigger than zippy! #chanelflapproblems


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynntqy said:


> Long wallets really doesnt suit Jumbo! Hahahahaha




I love ur coin purse!!! Been looking for it everywhere but in vain! Beautiful SLGs!


----------



## Tonimichelle

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Time to switch to my jumbo flap. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015438
> View attachment 3015439
> View attachment 3015440


Gorgeous bag, but I really love your pug in these pics!!!


----------



## Lynntqy

eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur coin purse!!! Been looking for it everywhere but in vain! Beautiful SLGs!



Ty babe! But i use it as a lipstick pouch &#128541;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynntqy said:


> Ty babe! But i use it as a lipstick pouch [emoji13]




Omg! I do the same with my LV MC ZCP[emoji1]!!! So convenient right?


----------



## Lynntqy

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! I do the same with my LV MC ZCP[emoji1]!!! So convenient right?



Yes! Abd dont have to worry about lipstick staining the bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynntqy said:


> Yes! Abd dont have to worry about lipstick staining the bag




So so true!!! Oh yeah [emoji3]


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur coin purse!!! Been looking for it everywhere but in vain! Beautiful SLGs!



Lee X.  At PSDept.  Has one with ghw.  She sent pic to me today. Unfortunately I want shw.
Tell her Jennifer M. Sent you!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Lee X.  At PSDept.  Has one with ghw.  She sent pic to me today. Unfortunately I want shw.
> 
> Tell her Jennifer M. Sent you!!!




Thank u so much! I am looking for one with SHW too! I have all my chanel SLGs in SHW and I wanted the coin purse with silver too!


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much! I am looking for one with SHW too! I have all my chanel SLGs in SHW and I wanted the coin purse with silver too!



Let me know if you find 2 !  
Blk caviar with shw in anything is hard to find!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Let me know if you find 2 !
> 
> Blk caviar with shw in anything is hard to find!!




Totally agree! Will definitely keep u in the loop if I come across any[emoji4]


----------



## jcshin

eternallove4bag said:


> Inside my pink WOC today.. My car keys, my iPhone (taking a pic with it[emoji4]), chanel card case with major credit cards, store cards and cash inside the zip compartment, and DL and other IDs in the six card slots inside the WOC! There's still room but didn't want to stuff in more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979846
> View attachment 2979847
> View attachment 2979848



I just bought the same set this month. Pink caviar woc and black card case!


----------



## celialow

reissue 226


----------



## Madameyyy

celialow said:


> reissue 226



Looks like Reissue size 226 is very spacious and very practical for daily use! I love this bag!


----------



## celialow

Madameyyy said:


> Looks like Reissue size 226 is very spacious and very practical for daily use! I love this bag!


yes it is, so glad i got her


----------



## MissAdhd

celialow said:


> reissue 226



What is that slg with the holes in it? :o


----------



## celialow

hi, it is the perforated key cles pochette, a limited edition piece from 2008.


----------



## Dluvch

Madameyyy said:


> Looks like Reissue size 226 is very spacious and very practical for daily use! I love this bag!


 Is the 226 the same size as the jumbo?  Your bag us soooooo nice, it's making me want a reissue!


----------



## celialow

Dira919 said:


> Is the 226 the same size as the jumbo?  Your bag us soooooo nice, it's making me want a reissue!



hi, it is slightly smaller than a jumbo but larger that m/l, a good in between size (in my opinion).
hope u'll find a bag u love!


----------



## Dluvch

celialow said:


> hi, it is slightly smaller than a jumbo but larger that m/l, a good in between size (in my opinion).
> hope u'll find a bag u love!



Ty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jcshin said:


> I just bought the same set this month. Pink caviar woc and black card case!




Don't u just love it! I took mine on a vacation to Florida and I just loved it's convenience and versatility[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

celialow said:


> reissue 226




Wow!!! It can fit a lot!! Love ur LV SLGs [emoji4]


----------



## celialow

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! It can fit a lot!! Love ur LV SLGs [emoji4]


yes, a brolly too! i was quite amazed. 
thanks girl...


----------



## jcshin

eternallove4bag said:


> Don't u just love it! I took mine on a vacation to Florida and I just loved it's convenience and versatility[emoji173]&#65039;



I bought it, but haven't yet picked it up.  They have it on hold for me


----------



## eternallove4bag

jcshin said:


> I bought it, but haven't yet picked it up.  They have it on hold for me




You will love it [emoji4]


----------



## Imanaqvi1

I have a question.
I have recently read articles stating heavy logo bags are not stylish any more. They are being shunned for being tacky.
How true is that? would these bags be considered tacky now? Boggles the mind.

http://www.polyvore.com/chanel_black_caviar_medallion_tote/thing?id=29150602

http://beeinstyle.com/chanel-black-caviar-leather-woc-wallet-on-chain-bag-new.html


----------



## Arlene619

Imanaqvi1 said:


> I have a question.
> I have recently read articles stating heavy logo bags are not stylish any more. They are being shunned for being tacky.
> How true is that? would these bags be considered tacky now? Boggles the mind.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/chanel_black_caviar_medallion_tote/thing?id=29150602
> 
> http://beeinstyle.com/chanel-black-caviar-leather-woc-wallet-on-chain-bag-new.html



I honestly don't care what people think. I'm the one that bought my bag, and I'm going to rock it. When it comes to what people think is "tacky", everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but the only one that matters is mine &#128518;.


----------



## mchellcolon

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


DO you still have that key holder?  How did you like it?  I'm looking for one, but they are so hard to find!


----------



## r_tiff2326

What's in my mini&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amyxnicole

love it! Can't wait to get a mini..just waiting for the right color :wondering


----------



## eternallove4bag

r_tiff2326 said:


> What's in my mini[emoji173]&#65039;




Love ur mini[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Icyss

r_tiff2326 said:


> What's in my mini[emoji173]&#65039;




So love your mini r_tiff! I love the red caviar with shw[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FunBagz

In my Boy WOC today (at the office and drinks with the girls after):

Credit cards and DL in card slots
Business cards, cash and misc. cards in zippered slot
Tiffany Pouch w/car fob and keys
Pouch w/lip stick, make-up, band aids and Advil
Sunnies (a necessity here)
iPhone 6 (used to take photos) goes in front pocket

Fits comfortably with some room to spare.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

FunBagz said:


> In my Boy WOC today (at the office and drinks with the girls after):
> 
> 
> 
> Credit cards and DL in card slots
> 
> Business cards, cash and misc. cards in zippered slot
> 
> Tiffany Pouch w/car fob and keys
> 
> Pouch w/lip stick, make-up, band aids and Advil
> 
> Sunnies (a necessity here)
> 
> iPhone 6 (used to take photos) goes in front pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Fits comfortably with some room to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!




Nicely fit!!! WOCs r so deceptive. If u organize u can get so many things inside! U did an awesome job!


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Arlene619 said:


> I honestly don't care what people think. I'm the one that bought my bag, and I'm going to rock it. When it comes to what people think is "tacky", everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but the only one that matters is mine [emoji38].




You couldn't have said it better! Those who're with so much opinion obviously do not own any Chanel and have no respect for other Chanel lovers. [emoji6]


----------



## bagcat

Taupe m/l contained the following:
-Tom Ford sunnies in a cloth pouch, doubling as a cleaning cloth
-YSL key case
-Tod's card case
-comb
-GA lippy
-eye drops
-hand sanitizer
-hand lotion
-tissues
-pantyliner
-folding fan
-iphone 6 (not shown)


----------



## bagcat

Taupe m/l


----------



## Purrsey

bagcat said:


> Taupe m/l contained the following:
> 
> -Tom Ford sunnies in a cloth pouch, doubling as a cleaning cloth
> 
> -YSL key case
> 
> -Tod's card case
> 
> -comb
> 
> -GA lippy
> 
> -eye drops
> 
> -hand sanitizer
> 
> -hand lotion
> 
> -tissues
> 
> -pantyliner
> 
> -folding fan
> 
> -iphone 6 (not shown)




This color is gor gor gorgeous. Love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

bagcat said:


> Taupe m/l contained the following:
> 
> -Tom Ford sunnies in a cloth pouch, doubling as a cleaning cloth
> 
> -YSL key case
> 
> -Tod's card case
> 
> -comb
> 
> -GA lippy
> 
> -eye drops
> 
> -hand sanitizer
> 
> -hand lotion
> 
> -tissues
> 
> -pantyliner
> 
> -folding fan
> 
> -iphone 6 (not shown)




Omg!!! I am dying seeing ur taupe caviar flap[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; which year is this from pls?


----------



## bagcat

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I am dying seeing ur taupe caviar flap[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; which year is this from pls?



My taupe is from 09A as you can see from the picture I attached. Didn't realize I've had her for as long as that!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bagcat said:


> My taupe is from 09A as you can see from the picture I attached. Didn't realize I've had her for as long as that!




Thank u! That color is seriously gorgeous!!! Oh I wish they did that color in caviar again[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hapamama

You got a lot in there! Well done!!


----------



## brandonjeon

my woc on a daily basis:


----------



## eternallove4bag

brandonjeon said:


> my woc on a daily basis:




We r WOC twins[emoji4]... Love how u can fit in the essentials!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Chanel Jumbo:


Chanel Yen Wallet
Klipsch Earbuds
B&BW antibac
car keys
Jo Malon Peony & Blush Suede perfume
(not pictured) iphone 6


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvuittonaddict said:


> Chanel Jumbo:
> 
> 
> Chanel Yen Wallet
> Klipsch Earbuds
> B&BW antibac
> car keys
> Jo Malon Peony & Blush Suede perfume
> (not pictured) iphone 6




Perfect bag and wallet to match [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaChocolat

FunBagz said:


> In my Boy WOC today (at the office and drinks with the girls after):
> 
> Credit cards and DL in card slots
> Business cards, cash and misc. cards in zippered slot
> Tiffany Pouch w/car fob and keys
> Pouch w/lip stick, make-up, band aids and Advil
> Sunnies (a necessity here)
> iPhone 6 (used to take photos) goes in front pocket
> 
> Fits comfortably with some room to spare.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Oh my goodness. Thanks for this shot. Great idea of putting the keys and fobs in T pouch. I will so the same when my WOC gets back from her Parisian spa vacation.


----------



## Arlene619

What's in my boy
- Samsung Note 3//MC LV Cles//Round Key holder//key Cles
Makeup, lotion, Chapstick// Tom Ford sunnies


----------



## MissAdhd

What's in my m/l flap today:
iPhone - used to take pic 
LV emp zcp
Hand cream
Lipstick - always
Clipa - you need one, get one
Bits and bobs in my Agnes b cosmetic bag (not makeup) I got from the plane (waiting for an LV one to arrive)


----------



## MissAdhd

Arlene619 said:


> What's in my boy
> - Samsung Note 3//MC LV Cles//Round Key holder//key Cles
> Makeup, lotion, Chapstick// Tom Ford sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3051284
> View attachment 3051286



Love your LV slgs  and your bag!!


----------



## VernisCerise

I ran errands today with my WoC
Everyhing was inside plus iphone minus sunglasses[emoji41]


----------



## MissAdhd

VernisCerise said:


> I ran errands today with my WoC
> Everyhing was inside plus iphone minus sunglasses[emoji41]
> View attachment 3056624



I love your cles!! Is that a sugar lip treatment?


----------



## luvpaige

Here is what's inside my mini square. 
- LV coin cles
- LV zippy purse 
- Tissue
- Hand cream
- Dior lipgloss 
and iPhone


----------



## that_claudz

luvpaige said:


> Here is what's inside my mini square.
> 
> - LV coin cles
> 
> - LV zippy purse
> 
> - Tissue
> 
> - Hand cream
> 
> - Dior lipgloss
> 
> and iPhone




So pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Arlene619 said:


> What's in my boy
> - Samsung Note 3//MC LV Cles//Round Key holder//key Cles
> Makeup, lotion, Chapstick// Tom Ford sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3051284
> View attachment 3051286



Love the boy! Is it caviar? I have the same MC LV cles and it's one handy slg to have [emoji173]&#65039;



MissAdhd said:


> What's in my m/l flap today:
> 
> iPhone - used to take pic
> 
> LV emp zcp
> 
> Hand cream
> 
> Lipstick - always
> 
> Clipa - you need one, get one
> 
> Bits and bobs in my Agnes b cosmetic bag (not makeup) I got from the plane (waiting for an LV one to arrive)



Love how much u can fit into the the M/L! LV SLGs win hands down[emoji4]



VernisCerise said:


> I ran errands today with my WoC
> Everyhing was inside plus iphone minus sunglasses[emoji41]
> View attachment 3056624




We r WOC twins[emoji4] love ur sunnies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

luvpaige said:


> Here is what's inside my mini square.
> 
> - LV coin cles
> 
> - LV zippy purse
> 
> - Tissue
> 
> - Hand cream
> 
> - Dior lipgloss
> 
> and iPhone




Very cute!


----------



## VernisCerise

MissAdhd said:


> I love your cles!! Is that a sugar lip treatment?




Thank you! Yes, it's a rose one I believe.



eternallove4bag said:


> We r WOC twins[emoji4] love ur sunnies!




Thanks! Yay for twins


----------



## MissAdhd

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's a rose one I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yay for twins



I love those! Taste nice and smell nice! Lovely colours too wish I bought more when I could haha


----------



## MissAdhd

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the boy! Is it caviar? I have the same MC LV cles and it's one handy slg to have [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love how much u can fit into the the M/L! LV SLGs win hands down[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We r WOC twins[emoji4] love ur sunnies!



Thanks! The m/l is actually so roomy for me.  and true that! LV SLGs are the best! I only ever want to buy their ones and refuse to get other brands hahaha I'm waiting on some to arrive with my order


----------



## ririan

whats inside my easy caviar today


----------



## luvpaige

that_claudz said:


> So pretty!





eternallove4bag said:


> Very cute!



Thank you


----------



## Purrsey

In my medium flap today. The glasses I place on top before I close the flap.


----------



## luvpaige

ririan said:


> whats inside my easy caviar today



Love your zippy purse. 



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3063253
> View attachment 3063254
> 
> 
> In my medium flap today. The glasses I place on top before I close the flap.



Beautiful chevron.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3063253
> View attachment 3063254
> 
> 
> In my medium flap today. The glasses I place on top before I close the flap.




Beautiful SLGs[emoji173]&#65039; and of course the chevron flap  is gorgeous!!


----------



## sunnybay_

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3063253
> View attachment 3063254
> 
> 
> In my medium flap today. The glasses I place on top before I close the flap.



 Purrsey, that's alot of stuff in the flap! my flap never allows me to handle so much items. I shall use yours as a motivation for me to use my flap more often.


----------



## Purrsey

sunnybay_ said:


> Purrsey, that's alot of stuff in the flap! my flap never allows me to handle so much items. I shall use yours as a motivation for me to use my flap more often.




 These items are perfect fit into the bag. I'm so glad i no longer need wallet! Do you use a wallet in the MF?


----------



## casseyelsie

Just some basic stuff with me today.


----------



## jnj23




----------



## eternallove4bag

casseyelsie said:


> Just some basic stuff with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3068356




Twins on the MC zippy! Am using it too right now and loving it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3068471




I love ur LV pouch. I didn't realize they had this size. Have to check it out! I am looking for a pouch to put lip balm and small cosmetics. I have the MC cles but it's too flat to out cosmetics!


----------



## misslizz

Just ordered my first Chanel - can't wait to get it! And even though it's pre-loved - it was one that took a while to find! (Denim Coco tote)...


----------



## jnj23

eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur LV pouch. I didn't realize they had this size. Have to check it out! I am looking for a pouch to put lip balm and small cosmetics. I have the MC cles but it's too flat to out cosmetics!




I think LV might still have this size and different designs...good luk [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

jnj23 said:


> I think LV might still have this size and different designs...good luk [emoji3]




Thank u [emoji4]


----------



## LovingLV81

Chanel caviar leather medallion tote chocolate brown with SHW this tote is a holds quite a bit and takes a licken and keeps on ticking !

Inside 

1 Victoria secret makeup pouch 
1 medium sized makeup pouch from Ulta 
1 kindle paper white 
1 coach sunglass case 
1 LV Sarah wallet ( old style ) 
1 LV key Cles 
1 eyeglass pouch filled with wet wipe packets 
1 Chapstick 
1 small tin of altoids 

I carry my iPhone 6 plus in the back pocket


----------



## Arlene619

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3069827
> 
> View attachment 3069828
> 
> 
> Chanel caviar leather medallion tote chocolate brown with SHW this tote is a holds quite a bit and takes a licken and keeps on ticking !
> 
> Inside
> 
> 1 Victoria secret makeup pouch
> 1 medium sized makeup pouch from Ulta
> 1 kindle paper white
> 1 coach sunglass case
> 1 LV Sarah wallet ( old style )
> 1 LV key Cles
> 1 eyeglass pouch filled with wet wipe packets
> 1 Chapstick
> 1 small tin of altoids
> 
> I carry my iPhone 6 plus in the back pocket



Beautiful! I love all your items. Your bag fits a lot &#128525;


----------



## LovingLV81

Arlene619 said:


> Beautiful! I love all your items. Your bag fits a lot [emoji7]




Why thank you ! It does hold quite a bit for its size it really is  just about organization [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6]


----------



## br_t

Here is my new bday present bag!


----------



## mashedpotato

br_t said:


> Here is my new bday present bag!


That bag is gorgeous. Have you tried putting something on your new chanel bag already?


----------



## luvprada

br_t said:


> Here is my new bday present bag!



Can u post a modelling photo so we could get a better idea of the size thanks enjoy!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Carrying my new to me vintage classic flap 10" from 96/97. Love this bag so much!!!
I am carrying my 

-rayban sunglass case with sunglasses 
-Red H&M coin purse with coins, bag hook and headphones
-leather key ring holder with keys 
-Laurige pouch with toothbrush and paste 
-LV Key clef with all my credit cards 

An amazing bag!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Carrying my new to me vintage classic flap 10" from 96/97. Love this bag so much!!!
> 
> I am carrying my
> 
> 
> 
> -rayban sunglass case with sunglasses
> 
> -Red H&M coin purse with coins, bag hook and headphones
> 
> -leather key ring holder with keys
> 
> -Laurige pouch with toothbrush and paste
> 
> -LV Key clef with all my credit cards
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing bag!!![emoji173]&#65039;




The bag looks amazing and can hold so much!! Wow!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3069827
> 
> View attachment 3069828
> 
> 
> Chanel caviar leather medallion tote chocolate brown with SHW this tote is a holds quite a bit and takes a licken and keeps on ticking !
> 
> Inside
> 
> 1 Victoria secret makeup pouch
> 1 medium sized makeup pouch from Ulta
> 1 kindle paper white
> 1 coach sunglass case
> 1 LV Sarah wallet ( old style )
> 1 LV key Cles
> 1 eyeglass pouch filled with wet wipe packets
> 1 Chapstick
> 1 small tin of altoids
> 
> I carry my iPhone 6 plus in the back pocket




Beautiful tote!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

eternallove4bag said:


> The bag looks amazing and can hold so much!! Wow!



Thank you! Yes I'm really surprised myself!
I can also slip my iPhone with no case in the front pocket there. And also a lipstick in the holder and receipts in the pocket.
I'm truly amazed by how much it can hold and it's perfect for errands/museum/dinner/festival etc! And it's not heavy when filled and goes Crossbody! A must have bag!


----------



## LovingLV81

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful tote!




Awe thanks !! I do very much love it ! I have always loved even if people like Lauren Conrad and Paris Hilton played it out lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Thank you! Yes I'm really surprised myself!
> 
> I can also slip my iPhone with no case in the front pocket there. And also a lipstick in the holder and receipts in the pocket.
> 
> I'm truly amazed by how much it can hold and it's perfect for errands/museum/dinner/festival etc! And it's not heavy when filled and goes Crossbody! A must have bag!




Wow!!! What a score!!! The bag itself I saw in one of the other threads looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovingLV81 said:


> Awe thanks !! I do very much love it ! I have always loved even if people like Lauren Conrad and Paris Hilton played it out lol




Lol!!! It's one good looking tote for sure[emoji4]


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! What a score!!! The bag itself I saw in one of the other threads looks so beautiful!!!



Thanks! Yes that's the bag&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#127880;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fillintheblanks

I'm so glad i checked this thread. I'm always with toddler attached to my hip and somehow i convinced myself to get a flap bag, thinking i could sneak a diaper and wipes and onesie into a maxi. I know better now lol.
Guess i should just stick with lv totes. Or get a preloved chanel camera? 
Anw great pictures ladies!


----------



## dotty8

MissAdhd said:


> I love your cles!!



Same here  That color is really appealing


----------



## Samantha S

My everyday bag. Jumbo fits all my essentials perfectly.


----------



## mrskhanat

My favorite go-to Chanel bag! Caviar Maxi double flap with GHW


----------



## addisonshopper

mrskhanat said:


> My favorite go-to Chanel bag! Caviar Maxi double flap with GHW



Love the flap. But in love with the wallet.  Details please. Love it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

mrskhanat said:


> My favorite go-to Chanel bag! Caviar Maxi double flap with GHW




Beautiful combo[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mrskhanat

addisonshopper said:


> Love the flap. But in love with the wallet.  Details please. Love it.



Thank you! It's the caviar zip wallet, gold CC logo- I got it as a gift so I don't know which collection it's from or specific details but I think it's the biggest size!


----------



## brunchatchanels

Cardholder, keys, pouch, and Sony NEX-5 camera with both kit lenses.


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics everyone!


----------



## misslizz

Out running errands yesterday with my Denim Coco....


----------



## analalala

What was in my Le Boy old medium today (minus my iphone)


----------



## eternallove4bag

misslizz said:


> Out running errands yesterday with my Denim Coco....
> View attachment 3080047
> 
> View attachment 3080049




Fits in quite a lot and it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

analalala said:


> What was in my Le Boy old medium today (minus my iphone)




Love this boy! The red is perfect and it looks like caviar!!! Is this the goatskin one for pre-fall?


----------



## eternallove4bag

brunchatchanels said:


> Cardholder, keys, pouch, and Sony NEX-5 camera with both kit lenses.




Beautiful classics!


----------



## luvpaige

analalala said:


> What was in my Le Boy old medium today (minus my iphone)



Love the red. The Prada bow SLG is so cute. Is it a key pouch?


----------



## mdlchic77

luvpaige said:


> Here is what's inside my mini square.
> 
> - LV coin cles
> 
> - LV zippy purse
> 
> - Tissue
> 
> - Hand cream
> 
> - Dior lipgloss
> 
> and iPhone




I LOVE your square mini with SHW[emoji7].


----------



## analalala

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this boy! The red is perfect and it looks like caviar!!! Is this the goatskin one for pre-fall?


No, it is caviar, it's from 2014


----------



## eternallove4bag

analalala said:


> No, it is caviar, it's from 2014




Omg!! This is just perfect!!!


----------



## analalala

luvpaige said:


> Love the red. The Prada bow SLG is so cute. Is it a key pouch?


Thank you  and yes it's a key holder


----------



## luvpaige

mdlchic77 said:


> I LOVE your square mini with SHW[emoji7].



Thanks


----------



## brunchatchanels

Taking a measuring tape in my Jumbo to my new condo. Caviar is such a reliable material. 

@brunchatchanels


----------



## eternallove4bag

brunchatchanels said:


> Taking a measuring tape in my Jumbo to my new condo. Caviar is such a reliable material.
> 
> 
> 
> @brunchatchanels




Totally agree! Love the caviar and ur bag!


----------



## misslizz

Love my Chanel Denim Coco and Chanel Aviators!....


----------



## allyloupuppy

lshcat said:


> In my halfmoon WOC:



Ok, I know this is an old, old post but gorgeous bag and contents!!!!


----------



## namida23

Debuted my Chanel classic flap bag in black lambskin with gold hardware this weekend! I love her to bits and can't wait to wear her more.

Clinique coin pouch, Ralph Lauren Polo card case, Chanel pressed powder compact, YSL rouge volupté shine in #2, Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil, Wrigley's Extra gum and a packet of Kleenex, iPhone 6 (not pictured).

Looking to upgrade my coin pouch, any suggestions? Was considering the Givenchy zip up coin pouch or Chanel business card holder..


----------



## yenny

With my mini today. [emoji39]


----------



## mindless

Out with my CF black lambskin with ghw


----------



## eltamd

Whats in your woc?


----------



## Tuned83

In my mini today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My shoulders welcome the change.


----------



## Gemmathilde

mindless said:


> Out with my CF black lambskin with ghw




Omg.... This is perfect.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Tuned83 said:


> In my mini today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102931
> 
> My shoulders welcome the change.




[emoji173]&#65039;So adorable


----------



## mcwee

This bag can fit an umbrella, BV long wallet, an O case containing all my miscellaneous items, recycle bag, spectacles and my Samsung Note


----------



## BBNJ

mindless said:


> Out with my CF black lambskin with ghw



Gorgeous.  What size is this?


----------



## xianfang

mcwee said:


> This bag can fit an umbrella, BV long wallet, an O case containing all my miscellaneous items, recycle bag, spectacles and my Samsung Note



What kind of bag is it?


----------



## mcwee

xianfang said:


> What kind of bag is it?



Coco Casual. Old season from 2010.


----------



## sffoodie

Tuned83 said:


> In my mini today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102931
> 
> My shoulders welcome the change.




Who makes the royal blue key pouch?


----------



## hayzelnut

Using my vintage mini today. Inside: samsung galaxy (not pictured-used to take this pic), gucci key holder, tory burch card case, foldable ray ban sunglasses, perfume roller, lipstick, hand sanitizer, and travel compact.


----------



## mindless

Gemmathilde said:


> Omg.... This is perfect.



Thanks &#128513;



BBNJ said:


> Gorgeous.  What size is this?



Thanks. It's the m/l size &#128522;


----------



## gattodiparigi

mcwee said:


> This bag can fit an umbrella, BV long wallet, an O case containing all my miscellaneous items, recycle bag, spectacles and my Samsung Note



I love this bag! And it can fit quite a lot from what I can see


----------



## bh4me

Taking my brown classic flap, in it... 

lv mono key pouch with lipstick, balm, and other trinkets
lv vernis key pouch with cash and misc cards
chanel card case with my main cards
lv 4-key holder
car key
tissue, wipes, oil sheets... can't live without this 
phone (not pictured; used to take pic)
Have a great day all!


----------



## gattodiparigi

bh4me said:


> Taking my brown classic flap, in it...
> 
> lv mono key pouch with lipstick, balm, and other trinkets
> lv vernis key pouch with cash and misc cards
> chanel card case with my main cards
> lv 4-key holder
> car key
> tissue, wipes, oil sheets... can't live without this
> phone (not pictured; used to take pic)
> Have a great day all!



The flap in brown is beautiful, a bit different from the usual black!


----------



## bh4me

gattodiparigi said:


> The flap in brown is beautiful, a bit different from the usual black!


 
Thanks! I tend to go for neutral colors outside of black.


----------



## Tuned83

sffoodie said:


> Who makes the royal blue key pouch?




Key pouch is fendi


----------



## Tuned83

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;So adorable




Thank you


----------



## dotty8

mindless said:


> Out with my CF black lambskin with ghw


 

Beautiful items... I like that Ferragamo bow


----------



## BagLady14

luvpaige said:


> Here is what's inside my mini square.
> - LV coin cles
> - LV zippy purse
> - Tissue
> - Hand cream
> - Dior lipgloss
> and iPhone



So, it's a "Mini Square"?  This is a great looking bag.  Perfect, really.  Where did you get it?  Have you had it for a while?


----------



## bh4me

eltamd said:


> Whats in your woc?


 
In my woc today...

- car key, key holder
- tissue, wipes
- lip balm, lipstick
- cards, cash (not shown)
- trinkets in the tiffany pouch
- phone (not shown)


----------



## little tree

Inside my reissue:
Lip stick 
BB cream 
Hand cream
iPhone
House key
Ear phone

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## little tree

little tree said:


> View attachment 3114105
> View attachment 3114106
> View attachment 3114107
> 
> Inside my reissue:
> Lip stick
> BB cream
> Hand cream
> iPhone
> House key
> Ear phone
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Oops...Forgot I also have my card holder inside.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Beautiful color


----------



## dotty8

In my classic black Caviar flap bag:

- Prada cardholder
- Miu miu wallet
- LV multicles
- Chanel lipstick
- Chanel lipbalm
- mini Dior perfume
- Gucci mirror (limited edition found in Paris  )


----------



## smilly

dotty8 said:


> In my classic black Caviar flap bag:
> 
> - Prada cardholder
> - Miu miu wallet
> - LV multicles
> - Chanel lipstick
> - Chanel lipbalm
> - mini Dior perfume
> - Gucci mirror (limited edition found in Paris  )





Beautiful! The prada cardholder is a gorgeous color too!


----------



## dotty8

^^ Thank you


----------



## CaliCollector

wrong thread! Sorry!


----------



## Gina123

Not much I can fit in new medium boy but Hermes Bearn wallet, keys, iPhone, compact, lipstick, and tube of lotion.


----------



## MissAdhd

Gina123 said:


> Not much I can fit in new medium boy but Hermes Bearn wallet, keys, iPhone, compact, lipstick, and tube of lotion.



Do you fit your Chanel sunglasses case in it too?


----------



## Gina123

MissAdhd said:


> Do you fit your Chanel sunglasses case in it too?



Hi MissAdhd, I can if I swap out my wallet to a mini azap.


----------



## MissAdhd

Gina123 said:


> Hi MissAdhd, I can if I swap out my wallet to a mini azap.



Oh I see that's great! New medium is so spacious


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Gina123 said:


> Not much I can fit in new medium boy but Hermes Bearn wallet, keys, iPhone, compact, lipstick, and tube of lotion.



That bag looks gorgeous!! I think chevron pattern is so modern


----------



## divababe

Here's how much I can fit in my woc of course, plus my iPhone 6 which is used to take pictures.


----------



## ustasena

Lambskin Jumbo with room to spare on top. My car key was in there at some point and iPhone of course &#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

divababe said:


> Here's how much I can fit in my woc of course, plus my iPhone 6 which is used to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123765
> View attachment 3123766



My fav WOC [emoji173]&#65039;



ustasena said:


> Lambskin Jumbo with room to spare on top. My car key was in there at some point and iPhone of course [emoji4]




Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

What's in my reissue today... Chanel compact wallet, LV MC cosmetic pouch, LV MC cles, LV MC ZCP, keys and of course the iPhone that I was using to take pics [emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
... Thank u for letting me share[emoji4]


----------



## Geekette_P

eternallove4bag said:


> What's in my reissue today... Chanel compact wallet, LV MC cosmetic pouch, LV MC cles, LV MC ZCP, keys and of course the iPhone that I was using to take pics [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126982
> View attachment 3126983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thank u for letting me share[emoji4]




That is just gorgeous!


----------



## shermainelimxn

What's in my Chanel Jumbo Flap today.

1) Apple IPod
2) Chanel twist and turn perfume
3) Chanel compact mirror 
4) Craftholic pouch 
    - medicated oil
    - Chanel lip balm
    - hair clip x2
    - ear piece
5) Bag hook
6) Chanel card case
7) LV 6 ring key holder
8) Umbrella
9) Chanel long wallet


----------



## eternallove4bag

Geekette_P said:


> That is just gorgeous!




Thank u so much Geekette [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DrFancyFashion

shermainelimxn said:


> What's in my Chanel Jumbo Flap today.
> 
> 1) Apple IPod
> 2) Chanel twist and turn perfume
> 3) Chanel compact mirror
> 4) Craftholic pouch
> - medicated oil
> - Chanel lip balm
> - hair clip x2
> - ear piece
> 5) Bag hook
> 6) Chanel card case
> 7) LV 6 ring key holder
> 8) Umbrella
> 9) Chanel long wallet
> 
> View attachment 3127652
> View attachment 3127654
> View attachment 3127655


Absolutely love the jumbo, it's fits everything! Your caviar wallet is in great condition also! &#128077;&#127997;


----------



## shermainelimxn

DrFancyFashion said:


> Absolutely love the jumbo, it's fits everything! Your caviar wallet is in great condition also! [emoji106]&#127997;




Hahha thx thx... The caviar wallet is only 3mths old [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## absolutanne

Getting errands done on a gorgeous late summer sunmy day with my lambskin coral pink east west with white gold hw


----------



## Anna2086

Beautiful


----------



## Kindness

I hv a gal  fren who's also crazy over lipstick


----------



## Kindness

Nice bag!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

absolutanne said:


> Getting errands done on a gorgeous late summer sunmy day with my lambskin coral pink east west with white gold hw




What a pretty color[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Parri

OMG this is an amazing color! Lucky girl!


----------



## franr

In my rectangular lambskin mini: Everlane slim wallet, iPhone 5s, Guerlain pressed powder, and Longchamp pouch where I keep my Chanel lipstick and keys.


----------



## eternallove4bag

franr said:


> View attachment 3138113
> View attachment 3138114
> 
> 
> In my rectangular lambskin mini: Everlane slim wallet, iPhone 5s, Guerlain pressed powder, and Longchamp pouch where I keep my Chanel lipstick and keys.




So pretty!!! Love ur mini!


----------



## franr

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!! Love ur mini!




Thank you! She's my first Chanel!


----------



## eternallove4bag

franr said:


> Thank you! She's my first Chanel!




Yay!! Congrats!!! What a great choice!


----------



## Ringel

Taking a chance and commenting on this old thread in hopes of some advice on my first Chanel purchase!

I just graduated from university and my parents graciously agreed to split a designer handbag purchase with me! I am so excited for my very first Chanel (hopefully one of many to come ).

I am 22yo, 5'4" and petite. I have narrowed my search to the Classic Flap in black caviar, silver hardware but can't seem to decide between the Jumbo and the M/L.

I love the look of the Jumbo with its larger dimensions but am worried about the weight, if it overpowers my small frame, and its day-to-night versatility, even though I am almost always dressed casually and don't attend black-tie events, just dinner/drinks in NYC. The M/L in caviar can go day to night but is a tight fit for daytime, although I don't carry much on most days (for reference, I own the LV Metis Pochette and never run out of space with that bag), just a slim card holder, sunglasses in a soft pouch, iPhone, small cosmetics like lipgloss/concealer, and maybe some gum.

I want to use the bag often and make this purchase a practical one for the long-run, since it is a graduation present I want to enjoy for decades to come. I've been back and forth between these two sizes for months, please help! Any advice is welcome. Thank you very much!


----------



## Iluvbags

eternallove4bag said:


> What's in my reissue today... Chanel compact wallet, LV MC cosmetic pouch, LV MC cles, LV MC ZCP, keys and of course the iPhone that I was using to take pics [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126982
> View attachment 3126983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thank u for letting me share[emoji4]



I really love your bag!.And your accessories are beautiful too!


----------



## MissAdhd

Ringel said:


> Taking a chance and commenting on this old thread in hopes of some advice on my first Chanel purchase!
> 
> I just graduated from university and my parents graciously agreed to split a designer handbag purchase with me! I am so excited for my very first Chanel (hopefully one of many to come ).
> 
> I am 22yo, 5'4" and petite. I have narrowed my search to the Classic Flap in black caviar, silver hardware but can't seem to decide between the Jumbo and the M/L.
> 
> I love the look of the Jumbo with its larger dimensions but am worried about the weight, if it overpowers my small frame, and its day-to-night versatility, even though I am almost always dressed casually and don't attend black-tie events, just dinner/drinks in NYC. The M/L in caviar can go day to night but is a tight fit for daytime, although I don't carry much on most days (for reference, I own the LV Metis Pochette and never run out of space with that bag), just a slim card holder, sunglasses in a soft pouch, iPhone, small cosmetics like lipgloss/concealer, and maybe some gum.
> 
> I want to use the bag often and make this purchase a practical one for the long-run, since it is a graduation present I want to enjoy for decades to come. I've been back and forth between these two sizes for months, please help! Any advice is welcome. Thank you very much!



Both sizes look great on you! Jumbo doesn't overwhelm you so if space is better for you in jumbo then get that!


----------



## draganaV

Ringel said:


> Taking a chance and commenting on this old thread in hopes of some advice on my first Chanel purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> I just graduated from university and my parents graciously agreed to split a designer handbag purchase with me! I am so excited for my very first Chanel (hopefully one of many to come ).
> 
> 
> 
> I am 22yo, 5'4" and petite. I have narrowed my search to the Classic Flap in black caviar, silver hardware but can't seem to decide between the Jumbo and the M/L.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the Jumbo with its larger dimensions but am worried about the weight, if it overpowers my small frame, and its day-to-night versatility, even though I am almost always dressed casually and don't attend black-tie events, just dinner/drinks in NYC. The M/L in caviar can go day to night but is a tight fit for daytime, although I don't carry much on most days (for reference, I own the LV Metis Pochette and never run out of space with that bag), just a slim card holder, sunglasses in a soft pouch, iPhone, small cosmetics like lipgloss/concealer, and maybe some gum.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to use the bag often and make this purchase a practical one for the long-run, since it is a graduation present I want to enjoy for decades to come. I've been back and forth between these two sizes for months, please help! Any advice is welcome. Thank you very much!




I also had a difficult time choosing but decided to get the m/l. The first couple of weeks I was convinced that I made the wrong choice because of the limited space. But now using it for a while I just Iove it. It looks so pretty, elegant and casual at the same time. I can fit my Louis Vuitton ZCP, my keys, lipstick, rayban sunglasses in original case and my Iphone and it doest feel heavy.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Ringel said:


> Taking a chance and commenting on this old thread in hopes of some advice on my first Chanel purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> I just graduated from university and my parents graciously agreed to split a designer handbag purchase with me! I am so excited for my very first Chanel (hopefully one of many to come ).
> 
> 
> 
> I am 22yo, 5'4" and petite. I have narrowed my search to the Classic Flap in black caviar, silver hardware but can't seem to decide between the Jumbo and the M/L.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the Jumbo with its larger dimensions but am worried about the weight, if it overpowers my small frame, and its day-to-night versatility, even though I am almost always dressed casually and don't attend black-tie events, just dinner/drinks in NYC. The M/L in caviar can go day to night but is a tight fit for daytime, although I don't carry much on most days (for reference, I own the LV Metis Pochette and never run out of space with that bag), just a slim card holder, sunglasses in a soft pouch, iPhone, small cosmetics like lipgloss/concealer, and maybe some gum.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to use the bag often and make this purchase a practical one for the long-run, since it is a graduation present I want to enjoy for decades to come. I've been back and forth between these two sizes for months, please help! Any advice is welcome. Thank you very much!




When I first bought my Chanel bag, I had the same dilemma. I am 5'2 and wanted to get a bag that can fit most of my essentials since I am planning to use it more as a day bag. But after having it for more than a year, i regret not getting the medium instead. The jumbo is lovely but the bag itself is already pretty heavy, so when it's filled with my stuff, it gets super heavy. Plus i realized i don't even need to carry that many stuff.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Iluvbags said:


> I really love your bag!.And your accessories are beautiful too!




Thank u so much lluvbags [emoji173]&#65039;... The reissue is my fav chanel bag and nothing beats LV SLGs [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

missadhd said:


> both sizes look great on you! Jumbo doesn't overwhelm you so if space is better for you in jumbo then get that!




+1


----------



## South Beach

franr said:


> View attachment 3138113
> View attachment 3138114
> 
> 
> In my rectangular lambskin mini: Everlane slim wallet, iPhone 5s, Guerlain pressed powder, and Longchamp pouch where I keep my Chanel lipstick and keys.




Excellent use of space - I need the Longchamp pouch!


----------



## South Beach

shermainelimxn said:


> What's in my Chanel Jumbo Flap today.
> 
> 1) Apple IPod
> 2) Chanel twist and turn perfume
> 3) Chanel compact mirror
> 4) Craftholic pouch
> - medicated oil
> - Chanel lip balm
> - hair clip x2
> - ear piece
> 5) Bag hook
> 6) Chanel card case
> 7) LV 6 ring key holder
> 8) Umbrella
> 9) Chanel long wallet
> 
> View attachment 3127652
> View attachment 3127654
> View attachment 3127655




I nominate you for the best use of space!

May I ask what brand is the umbrella and where might I find it?

TIA


----------



## cot

I'm 5'5".  I had the same dilemma as you for my first purchase.  I went to the store and try and decided on m/l immediately.  No doubt it's smaller and carry less, it's much lighter when you need carry for hours shopping.  I only put in my LV key pouch, zippy coin purse, tissue, mirror, multi card holder and mobile.  The essentials I must have.  Earlier I even carry my tablet but left it in car eventually.
But it's really up to you want you want to bring out.  If it does not fit your needs, you end up not carrying it and will be a waste.  If the weight of jumbo doesn't bother you, just go for it.  (I used to get pretty shoes that does not fit my feet and I end up not wearing, same logic) For me, carrying jumbo on side, chain is kind of too long for me. ML is just nice to carry both ways for me


----------



## aa12

shermainelimxn said:


> What's in my Chanel Jumbo Flap today.
> 
> 1) Apple IPod
> 2) Chanel twist and turn perfume
> 3) Chanel compact mirror
> 4) Craftholic pouch
> - medicated oil
> - Chanel lip balm
> - hair clip x2
> - ear piece
> 5) Bag hook
> 6) Chanel card case
> 7) LV 6 ring key holder
> 8) Umbrella
> 9) Chanel long wallet
> 
> View attachment 3127652
> View attachment 3127654
> View attachment 3127655



Gorgeous! Do you mind me asking what you use the card case for with the long wallet? Wondering if I should go for the long wallet as well!


----------



## Ringel

Thank you everybody for your help and guidance! I went to Bergdorf Goodman again today and ended up buying the M/L! It fit all of my necessities and I like that I can wear it both day and night.


----------



## gyd34

My new CoCo very popular in my country at this moment


----------



## casseyelsie

gyd34 said:


> My new CoCo very popular in my country at this moment




That one looks so feminine! [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

gyd34 said:


> My new CoCo very popular in my country at this moment




Really am in love with this new design!!! Beautiful!


----------



## CwahineC

My wallet, my lunch   lipstick, keys,  eye glasses, sunnies, hand cream, wallet and my phone with plenty of room to spare!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

CwahineC said:


> My wallet, my lunch   lipstick, keys,  eye glasses, sunnies, hand cream, wallet and my phone with plenty of room to spare!!




I love your bag!! What is the name of it?


----------



## casseyelsie

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I love your bag!! What is the name of it?




+1.  Very nice bag [emoji7]


----------



## CwahineC

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I love your bag!! What is the name of it?



Thanks!  I love her,  she is low key and holds so much      She is from Spring 15  and it's called Large Shopping Tote  A90701 (Chanel website shows the smaller one)   in addition to black I have seen it in dark navy (almost black, but pretty) and beige.

I was just in Vegas last week and the Chanel boutique in the Encore had 2 of them (navy and beige)   I got mine in Honolulu Ala Moana Boutique.


----------



## eternallove4bag

CwahineC said:


> My wallet, my lunch   lipstick, keys,  eye glasses, sunnies, hand cream, wallet and my phone with plenty of room to spare!!




Oooh that reissue tote is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Humiloves

What's in my bag today... Casual Sunday &#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Humiloves said:


> What's in my bag today... Casual Sunday [emoji4]




Very pretty!


----------



## Humiloves

eternallove4bag said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> What's in my reissue today... Chanel compact wallet, LV MC cosmetic pouch, LV MC cles, LV MC ZCP, keys and of course the iPhone that I was using to take pics [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126982
> View attachment 3126983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thank u for letting me share[emoji4]



I am falling in love with your bag and your gorgeous Lv slg's


----------



## Dluvch

arlene619 said:


> i honestly don't care what people think. I'm the one that bought my bag, and i'm going to rock it. When it comes to what people think is "tacky", everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but the only one that matters is mine &#128518;.



+10000000


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I am falling in love with your bag and your gorgeous Lv slg's




Thank u so much Dira[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love the MC LV SLGs and pretty much am getting the most bang out of the $s spent on these with the amount I use and abuse them [emoji1][emoji1].. Using them with every bag[emoji33]


----------



## Dluvch

My black caviar jumbo.  Lv coin purse, key holder, wallet, sunglasses, and iPhone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> My black caviar jumbo.  Lv coin purse, key holder, wallet, sunglasses, and iPhone.




Beautiful Dira. Love ur LV coin purse and the key holder[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fashionharris

I love your bag! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ouikm

Love your bag!!


----------



## Bella2015

Dira919 said:


> My black caviar jumbo.  Lv coin purse, key holder, wallet, sunglasses, and iPhone.




Perfect pieces xoxo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanel 0407

CwahineC said:


> My wallet, my lunch   lipstick, keys,  eye glasses, sunnies, hand cream, wallet and my phone with plenty of room to spare!!




Would you mind sharing the price for this one?


----------



## CwahineC

Chanel 0407 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price for this one?



Not at all!    I believe it was like $4100 or $4200.   The card my SA gave me included tax and I don't remember if it included shipping.   It was A90701 from Spring 2015.  I saw it in the Encore, Las Vegas boutique in navy and beige.  Mine is black.

Very good price considering how much use I am getting from her.


----------



## Chanel 0407

CwahineC said:


> Not at all!    I believe it was like $4100 or $4200.   The card my SA gave me included tax and I don't remember if it included shipping.   It was A90701 from Spring 2015.  I saw it in the Encore, Las Vegas boutique in navy and beige.  Mine is black.
> 
> Very good price considering how much use I am getting from her.




Great thanks.  I need to add some GHW to my collection.  I was saving to buy the boy bag next month, but I was reading you can't get caviar right now.  Did you happen to see any black caviar in the old medium size when you went?  If I get the boy I think I like RHW the best.


----------



## CwahineC

Chanel 0407 said:


> Great thanks.  I need to add some GHW to my collection.  I was saving to buy the boy bag next month, but I was reading you can't get caviar right now.  Did you happen to see any black caviar in the old medium size when you went?  If I get the boy I think I like RHW the best.



I am sorry, but I did not look for any bags at all when I went in... in fact, I wasn't supposed to even be in Chanel as I had just purchased a lamb beige clair m/l classic 2 months before... I saw this beauty in the window when I walked by (ha ha, walking by is not going in right?) ,  and the sky opened up and angels started to sing.... and I bought her.   DH was very understanding, but he nicely sent me to banned island.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

CwahineC said:


> Not at all!    I believe it was like $4100 or $4200.   The card my SA gave me included tax and I don't remember if it included shipping.   It was A90701 from Spring 2015.  I saw it in the Encore, Las Vegas boutique in navy and beige.  Mine is black.
> 
> Very good price considering how much use I am getting from her.




Can you take a picture of the interior? Is this caviar? I'm seriously debating if I should get it.


----------



## CwahineC

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Can you take a picture of the interior? Is this caviar? I'm seriously debating if I should get it.



Here is the reveal thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reissue-shopping-bag-instant-reveal-919588.html

 Scroll down, after the reveal, I posted mod shots and in with the mod shots I put a picture of the interior.   It is basic with an inner side-zip pocket and no other dividers.  

The down side is that the two chains are separate,  i.e. you cannot pull them thru for a cross-body.   I weighed that heavily before buying and decided I was ok with it.   the chains also can be removed as they are just held in by a toggle, so in theory I could replace them.  

I believe it is distressed calf skin, with a patent finish.   The caviar is kind of "knobby" and matte, so this definitely is not caviar.  In the mod shots, I added my huge Chanel tote (which is caviar) for size comparison.   You can see the difference between this bag and an actual caviar bag.

happy to help.  great bag, I love her.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

CwahineC said:


> Here is the reveal thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reissue-shopping-bag-instant-reveal-919588.html
> 
> Scroll down, after the reveal, I posted mod shots and in with the mod shots I put a picture of the interior.   It is basic with an inner side-zip pocket and no other dividers.
> 
> The down side is that the two chains are separate,  i.e. you cannot pull them thru for a cross-body.   I weighed that heavily before buying and decided I was ok with it.   the chains also can be removed as they are just held in by a toggle, so in theory I could replace them.
> 
> I believe it is distressed calf skin, with a patent finish.   The caviar is kind of "knobby" and matte, so this definitely is not caviar.  In the mod shots, I added my huge Chanel tote (which is caviar) for size comparison.   You can see the difference between this bag and an actual caviar bag.
> 
> happy to help.  great bag, I love her.




Thank you for the detailed review. It's so different from what I have in my collection. It looks great on you!


----------



## mmaya

Here is my Beige Jumbo Caviar. Everything has its place I do not throw anything in it loose.. not even my keys.


jpg.gif IMG_3412.JPG (1.46 MB)	
jpg.gif IMG_3087.JPG (1.58 MB)


----------



## eternallove4bag

mmaya said:


> Here is my Beige Jumbo Caviar. Everything has its place I do not throw anything in it loose.. not even my keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpg.gif IMG_3412.JPG (1.46 MB)
> 
> jpg.gif IMG_3087.JPG (1.58 MB)




Perfect SLG's to go with a perfect bag mmaya[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mmaya

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect SLG's to go with a perfect bag mmaya[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


thank you love


----------



## lovesbmw

Humiloves said:


> What's in my bag today... Casual Sunday &#128522;


What Chanel purse is this, it"s gorgeous


----------



## Metrowestmama

mmaya said:


> Here is my Beige Jumbo Caviar. Everything has its place I do not throw anything in it loose.. not even my keys.
> 
> 
> jpg.gif IMG_3412.JPG (1.46 MB)
> jpg.gif IMG_3087.JPG (1.58 MB)



May I ask, what do you carry in the round LV? Always wonder what to use it for


----------



## VernisCerise

This beauty fits all essentails + keys and phone


----------



## eternallove4bag

VernisCerise said:


> This beauty fits all essentails + keys and phone
> View attachment 3166640




I am a huge fan of chanel bags and LV SLGs [emoji7][emoji7]... Bag twins btw [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## charlie_c

The mini can hold quite a lot:
iPhone 6s Plus
Samsung Note 3
Prada bi-fold wallet
Car key and a few essentials


----------



## VernisCerise

eternallove4bag said:


> I am a huge fan of chanel bags and LV SLGs [emoji7][emoji7]... Bag twins btw [emoji173]&#65039;




Yay for bag twins! I love the variety of SLGs LV offers


----------



## VernisCerise

charlie_c said:


> The mini can hold quite a lot:
> iPhone 6s Plus
> Samsung Note 3
> Prada bi-fold wallet
> Car key and a few essentials
> 
> View attachment 3168474
> 
> View attachment 3168475




The mini does fit a lot! Makes me want to purchase one


----------



## appelonia

Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.

Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!


----------



## WishList986

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.



I think I actually just drooled over the fact that everything matches so wonderfully!


----------



## afashionista

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!


Beautiful! Love the color combo!


----------



## Chrissy33

What is the name of your bag? I love it!


----------



## Chrissy33

Humiloves said:


> What's in my bag today... Casual Sunday &#128522;



What is the name of this bag? I love it!


----------



## FunBagz

Packed my Jumbo CF light today (all of this also fits in a M/L CF, just a more snug fit):

Tiffany pouch with key fob and keys
Badge for the office
Black pouch with lip gloss and make up
Card Case and sunglasses in a soft case
iPhone 6 (used to take the photo, of course)


----------



## eternallove4bag

FunBagz said:


> Packed my Jumbo CF light today (all of this also fits in a M/L CF, just a more snug fit):
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany pouch with key fob and keys
> 
> Badge for the office
> 
> Black pouch with lip gloss and make up
> 
> Card Case and sunglasses in a soft case
> 
> iPhone 6 (used to take the photo, of course)




Hard to get my eyes off ur GORGEOUS jumbo FunBagz[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!




Beautifully coordinated [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love everything reissue[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ploype

Daily Zip Crossbody bag 
w/t small stuff :
Chanel Blue Caviar Coin Wallet
Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere
Victoria Secret Comb
Tom Ford mini lipstick 
NYX Face Blotting Paper
IPhone 6 - Taking picture


----------



## AdventureFox

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!



I never thought a name brand explosion could look so excellent! Loving your ensemble!


----------



## appelonia

AdventureFox said:


> I never thought a name brand explosion could look so excellent! Loving your ensemble!


Thanks AdventureFox!  I used to keep things all in the same brand family, then I decided to try color families instead.  It makes for fun shopping.


----------



## Sunshine mama

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!



Such understated glamour!


----------



## erevex552

ploype said:


> Daily Zip Crossbody bag
> w/t small stuff :
> Chanel Blue Caviar Coin Wallet
> Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere
> Victoria Secret Comb
> Tom Ford mini lipstick
> NYX Face Blotting Paper
> IPhone 6 - Taking picture




What a great little bag! Is she caviar? She holds so much[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## Bella2015

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!




Love the blue pieces!


----------



## TIFFANI251

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!



I love your tote, I wish they still sold this bag in the stores....


----------



## TIFFANI251

appelonia said:


> Chanel reissue tote (black), Vuitton pochette (cyan), Gucci card holder (turquoise), Hermes Ulysse mini (turquoise), RayBans and Chanel readers.  The cyan and turquoise SLGs are a bit less identical-looking in person because their textures and colors are a bit different.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also carrying my iPhone 6 plus, but it's taking the picture!



Sorry, I forgot to ask is this bag heavy to carry and does the chain dig into your shoulder?
TIA


----------



## XOXOLUV

Love the cartoon pouch, so fun.


----------



## XOXOLUV

Love the color of your Chanel Bag


----------



## appelonia

TIFFANI251 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to ask is this bag heavy to carry and does the chain dig into your shoulder?
> TIA


TIFFANI251, it's not too heavy and I haven't been annoyed yet by the chain.  I'm used to carrying a laptop everywhere and it's much lighter, so maybe I'm happy by comparison!  

I wish we could get these new, too!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Still getting used to downsizing but I love this bag so much! 

Miu Miu sunglasses 
Flowerbomb perfume in portable spray
Mac lipstick
Burt's bees lipbalm 
Keys 
LV cles with cards


----------



## pmoua

sbuxaddict said:


> Still getting used to downsizing but I love this bag so much!
> 
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> Flowerbomb perfume in portable spray
> Mac lipstick
> Burt's bees lipbalm
> Keys
> LV cles with cards
> 
> View attachment 3206606
> View attachment 3206607
> View attachment 3206608



Gorgeous!!! Is this a boy woc?


----------



## sbuxaddict

pmoua said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is this a boy woc?




Thank you! Yes it is


----------



## pmoua

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you! Yes it is


So you mind me asking how much? And is this recent (meaning in stock)? Tia


----------



## sbuxaddict

pmoua said:


> So you mind me asking how much? And is this recent (meaning in stock)? Tia




It was pre-fall 2015, I got it over the summer for $2400. I'm not sure if they have it anymore.


----------



## beanybaker

sbuxaddict said:


> Still getting used to downsizing but I love this bag so much!
> 
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> Flowerbomb perfume in portable spray
> Mac lipstick
> Burt's bees lipbalm
> Keys
> LV cles with cards
> 
> View attachment 3206606
> View attachment 3206607
> View attachment 3206608



Gorgeous &#128526; Shades


----------



## sbuxaddict

beanybaker said:


> Gorgeous &#128526; Shades



Thank you! They are my favorite


----------



## arielzshoppe

butterfliie said:


> In my patent blush medium classic flap today at work: my wallet, phone, keys (no car keys b/c I walk to work), mini brush, and SoftLips.
> 
> LOL I had to be sneaky while taking these pictures on my credenza at work.  My boss would have been like, "What are you doing?!?"


Love your white flap bag...and the wallet is super cute too


----------



## arielzshoppe

keykey36 said:


> Sorry guys, I have a pic of my cosmetic case too!


adorable color, very nice!


----------



## Geekette_P

sbuxaddict said:


> Still getting used to downsizing but I love this bag so much!
> 
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> Flowerbomb perfume in portable spray
> Mac lipstick
> Burt's bees lipbalm
> Keys
> LV cles with cards
> 
> View attachment 3206606
> View attachment 3206607
> View attachment 3206608



This is beautiful, I love it!!


----------



## saemiii

Humiloves said:


> What's in my bag today... Casual Sunday [emoji4]




hi! may i ask what the name of your bag is? is it a seasonal bag? i love it!


----------



## Tuned83

Jumbo today. Wallet, pouch (for keys and ear phones) lip gloss & balm, umbrella, pen and tissues.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Geekette_P said:


> This is beautiful, I love it!!




Thank you  I do too!


----------



## lovelvburberry

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3209897
> 
> 
> Jumbo today. Wallet, pouch (for keys and ear phones) lip gloss & balm, umbrella, pen and tissues.



Very pretty!


----------



## ChanelxObsessed

Love the color &#128525;


----------



## ChanelxObsessed

butterfliie said:


> In my patent blush medium classic flap today at work: my wallet, phone, keys (no car keys b/c I walk to work), mini brush, and SoftLips.
> 
> LOL I had to be sneaky while taking these pictures on my credenza at work.  My boss would have been like, "What are you doing?!?"




Love that color &#128525;


----------



## pretzelandcooki

Gina123 said:


> Not much I can fit in new medium boy but Hermes Bearn wallet, keys, iPhone, compact, lipstick, and tube of lotion.



Omg love your boy! Where and when did you get this? I've been eyeing this one but can't find it!!! &#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;


----------



## notmeow

Can anyone with a reissue 226 tell me if a 6x9 hardcover can fit inside it? I'd like a crossbody I can tote a book around in, but the 227 is too big for my preference.

TIA!


----------



## KatCampbell

Here's my coco shine bag with the following:

-Tiffany & Co. Scarf
-YSL lipstick
-Chanel lipstick (#5-best shade ever)
-Versace glasses
-Card holder
-Love letters from my darling BF (put in the same front flap pocket coco kept hers in for classics)


----------



## anna.pinter

its not all incarry in my medium-but i mostly carry my 8week old boys stuff &#128521;


----------



## susanq

My go to work tote and wallet!!


----------



## Bonjourkiana

I am using the 1st Chanel bag I purchased years and years and years ago.  I believe this bag is retired now at the boutiques...the Cambon Ligne Tote.  I should of bought the Black Jumbo Flap in Caviar GHW back in the day...but at the time, I was thinking more about what I can fit in the bag, and to  get more usage out of it.  Now that I am ready for a bag, without worrying about how much usage I need...and the Jumbo Flap costs an arm and a leg.  Sigh...


----------



## abby_a

Hi all! This is my first time posting in the Chanel forum since this is my first Chanel bag ever! I can't believe its mine.


----------



## Arlene619

abby_a said:


> Hi all! This is my first time posting in the Chanel forum since this is my first Chanel bag ever! I can't believe its mine.



Congratulations on your first Chanel! It's gorgeous hun &#128525;&#128525;perfect combo! I love all your slgs, aww seeing the Sanrio character reminds me of my childhood lol


----------



## OCMomof3

abby_a said:


> Hi all! This is my first time posting in the Chanel forum since this is my first Chanel bag ever! I can't believe its mine.



So beautiful!  And, I love your LV Empreinte wallet!  Those are my favorite wallets! I use my Bronze one inside my brown Reissue.


----------



## bnhien

Congrats on ur new bag!!!


----------



## bnhien

I love ur woc.... How much did u buy this? Couldn't find it anymore


----------



## MissAdhd

Bonjourkiana said:


> I am using the 1st Chanel bag I purchased years and years and years ago.  I believe this bag is retired now at the boutiques...the Cambon Ligne Tote.  I should of bought the Black Jumbo Flap in Caviar GHW back in the day...but at the time, I was thinking more about what I can fit in the bag, and to  get more usage out of it.  Now that I am ready for a bag, without worrying about how much usage I need...and the Jumbo Flap costs an arm and a leg.  Sigh...



I agree! The pricing really sucks  people will continue to buy their bags but if I was around back in the day when they were $1500 approx for a flap, I would never pay the current price for one! Would feel so unjust paying that price!!


----------



## MissAdhd

abby_a said:


> Hi all! This is my first time posting in the Chanel forum since this is my first Chanel bag ever! I can't believe its mine.



I love your choice of SLGs! My everyday SLG is a vernis 6 key holder as well as a empreinte leather wallet  I am really loving that envelope style wallet lately though... Hm.


----------



## CC collection

Bring her out today 

Inside my jumbo ghw:

Iphone6 (to snap pic)
Chanel mini ocase
Dior reflected sunglasses 
Cosmetic pouch
Kate spade card holder
Car key
Lv denim scarf


----------



## phyuthwe

VernisCerise said:


> This beauty fits all essentails + keys and phone
> View attachment 3166640




Wow such a beautiful bag! [emoji7]May I know if this is beige Claire color or light pink? Thanks!


----------



## VernisCerise

phyuthwe said:


> Wow such a beautiful bag! [emoji7]May I know if this is beige Claire color or light pink? Thanks!




Thank you! It's BC


----------



## balenciagirl

Using my M/L lambskin flap to run some errands! Just a couple of things + phone (used to snap!). Keys are sometimes left out because well...my husband has them hehe.


----------



## ilovenicebags

In my camera bag. This bag is so tiny yet fits so much!


----------



## sweetpealondon

Chanel bags are like children.  You love them all equally but your first one always holds a special place in your heart !. 

It's lovely and I wish you well to wear it for years to come.


----------



## essiedub

ilovenicebags said:


> In my camera bag. This bag is so tiny yet fits so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274130
> View attachment 3274131
> View attachment 3274132



Oh *ilovenicebags* this camera bag is a great design! Love The compartments really make it.  Is it a current model?


----------



## essiedub

KatCampbell said:


> View attachment 3223400
> View attachment 3223402
> 
> 
> Here's my coco shine bag with the following:
> 
> -Tiffany & Co. Scarf
> -YSL lipstick
> -Chanel lipstick (#5-best shade ever)
> -Versace glasses
> -Card holder
> -*Love letters* from my darling BF (put in the same front flap pocket coco kept hers in for classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223452



oh *kate*...A real handwritten letter!  So sweet. Beats a text



susanq said:


> My go to work tote and wallet!!



*Susanq* Ooh I really like the contrast interior ...and that slouch.  I don't believe I've seen this bag before. Would you Please post a modeling shot?



Bonjourkiana said:


> I am using the 1st Chanel bag I purchased years and years and years ago.  I believe this bag is retired now at the boutiques...the Cambon Ligne Tote.  I should of bought the Black Jumbo Flap in Caviar GHW back in the day...but at the time, I was thinking more about what I can fit in the bag, and to  get more usage out of it.  Now that I am ready for a bag, without worrying about how much usage I need...and the Jumbo Flap costs an arm and a leg.  Sigh...



*Bonjourkiana* I really like the pink interior of the cambon.  Sweet bag.  You'd never fit all that in a jumbo







anna.pinter said:


> its not all incarry in my medium-but i mostly carry my 8week old boys stuff &#128521;


*Anna* that's quite a pricey "diaper bag"


----------



## susanq

essiedub said:


> oh *kate*...A real handwritten letter!  So sweet. Beats a text
> 
> *Susanq* Ooh I really like the contrast interior ...and that slouch.  I don't believe I've seen this bag before. Would you Please post a modeling shot?
> 
> *Bonjourkiana* I really like the pink interior of the cambon.  Sweet bag.  You'd never fit all that in a jumbo
> 
> *Anna* that's quite a pricey "diaper bag"



Sure! It is the size of a GM Neverfull. I am 5'1 for reference. I am not sure when this bag came out as the director of my store had it set aside for herself, but when I described what I was looking for she realized it was the perfect bag. It is my go to work tote and I adore it. i also have done extensive traveling with it.


----------



## ilovenicebags

essiedub said:


> Oh *ilovenicebags* this camera bag is a great design! Love The compartments really make it.  Is it a current model?




Thanks! It was 15 spring I believe so it's no longer current.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I was going to purchase my mom a classic lambskin 2.55, but while she thought it was beautiful, she just couldn't justify the price because she wouldn't be able to fit her necessary items inside... :cry:


----------



## Scarlett'sBag

Tyler_JP said:


> I was going to purchase my mom a classic lambskin 2.55, but while she thought it was beautiful, she just couldn't justify the price because she wouldn't be able to fit her necessary items inside... :cry:




That was very thoughtful of you. Personally, I cannot use it as a daily bag for the same reason.  I use my Chanel bags only when I can scale down my contents to a minimum.


----------



## makeupmama

My Boy could fit more but don't want to overload this baby.

Hermes Bearne Wallet in Etaine
Prada Coin purse (keys and train card)
Sephora Oil Blotter
Stila Convertible Color
Bobbi Brown Art Stick in Cherrywood

 It's roomier than I thought  Love it to bits!


----------



## kajsabet

makeupmama said:


> My Boy could fit more but don't want to overload this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Bearne Wallet in Etaine
> 
> Prada Coin purse (keys and train card)
> 
> Sephora Oil Blotter
> 
> Stila Convertible Color
> 
> Bobbi Brown Art Stick in Cherrywood
> 
> 
> 
> It's roomier than I thought  Love it to bits!




Is it a Small or Old Medium?  looks great!


----------



## makeupmama

kajsabet said:


> Is it a Small or Old Medium?  looks great!



Thank you  I believe this is the new medium (accdg to the SA in the boutique). It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## kajsabet

makeupmama said:


> Thank you  I believe this is the new medium (accdg to the SA in the boutique). It's a beautiful bag.




The new medium is in the size of a classic jumbo (i.e. Bigger than the old medium). It looks like you have a quite small Boy so I don't think you have the new medium. I would guess you have the small boy, which is lovely. Well, I love both the small and the old medium haha 

I hate when SA are not fully informed. They shouldn't guess when telling things. In Sweden where I live there are plenty of those SA telling wrong things since some brands are very rare and people are not familiar with them. It is very often a store only has 1-2 sizes of a bag and the SA is almost always wrong about size names. I have stopped asking about what size it is, I just ask them to measure the bag and then compare it online haha.


----------



## makeupmama

kajsabet said:


> The new medium is in the size of a classic jumbo (i.e. Bigger than the old medium). It looks like you have a quite small Boy so I don't think you have the new medium. I would guess you have the small boy, which is lovely. Well, I love both the small and the old medium haha
> 
> I hate when SA are not fully informed. They shouldn't guess when telling things. In Sweden where I live there are plenty of those SA telling wrong things since some brands are very rare and people are not familiar with them. It is very often a store only has 1-2 sizes of a bag and the SA is almost always wrong about size names. I have stopped asking about what size it is, I just ask them to measure the bag and then compare it online haha.



I love the bag regardless of the size I'm just happy I got it in the color that I want so I will forgive the SA for the oversight. Haha! I actually tried one in blue chevron which was bigger than my burgundy one and it felt and looked too big on me. So maybe that was the new medium. Thanks for the info, though. Very helpful!


----------



## kajsabet

makeupmama said:


> I love the bag regardless of the size I'm just happy I got it in the color that I want so I will forgive the SA for the oversight. Haha! I actually tried one in blue chevron which was bigger than my burgundy one and it felt and looked too big on me. So maybe that was the new medium. Thanks for the info, though. Very helpful!




I understand that you love it since it is gourgeous!  I am just a detail person so I can get quite obsessed over silly details haha. And since I am short girl, sizes are very important  but the bag is just lovely! I have gotten more and more fond of burgundy. Seems like a very useful color. And TDF during fall! (And all other seasons haha).


----------



## Kendie26

makeupmama said:


> My Boy could fit more but don't want to overload this baby.
> 
> Hermes Bearne Wallet in Etaine
> Prada Coin purse (keys and train card)
> Sephora Oil Blotter
> Stila Convertible Color
> Bobbi Brown Art Stick in Cherrywood
> 
> It's roomier than I thought  Love it to bits!



LOVE it! Do you know exact color? I got notice from my Saks SA about a special promotion & going in next week to look at Boys...I'm so tempted on red or burgundy family color but will probably chicken out because I'm so indecisive!


----------



## VernisCerise

Attended fashion show with my favorite jumbo


I'm not good at bag staging


----------



## esmeraldavdende




----------



## Kendie26

VernisCerise said:


> Attended fashion show with my favorite jumbo
> View attachment 3287141
> 
> I'm not good at bag staging



Your bag staging looks fab!!! Beautiful bag


----------



## VernisCerise

Kendie26 said:


> Your bag staging looks fab!!! Beautiful bag




Thank you


----------



## Snowy71

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE it! Do you know exact color? I got notice from my Saks SA about a special promotion & going in next week to look at Boys...I'm so tempted on red or burgundy family color but will probably chicken out because I'm so indecisive!



I bought this in an old medium size, and the actual colour is named as dark red. Hope this helps


----------



## candiesgirl408

I know this is supposed to be what's in my bag but I don't put anything other than keys and my credit cards in my WOC so I thought I'd show off my new bag Pom monster!! 





Absolutely gorgeous and more character than the Fendi ones at... 5% the cost and beautiful quality! 

If you're interested: look up VSAaccesorialLink

Best bag bugs there are! I got another massive one but I'm saving that for my boy reveal!


----------



## sfhulagirl

VernisCerise said:


> Attended fashion show with my favorite jumbo
> View attachment 3287141
> 
> I'm not good at bag staging


Oooh, nice and roomy!


----------



## sfhulagirl

CC collection said:


> Bring her out today
> 
> Inside my jumbo ghw:
> 
> Iphone6 (to snap pic)
> Chanel mini ocase
> Dior reflected sunglasses
> Cosmetic pouch
> Kate spade card holder
> Car key
> Lv denim scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258069
> View attachment 3258070


So lovely!


----------



## sfhulagirl

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3209897
> 
> 
> Jumbo today. Wallet, pouch (for keys and ear phones) lip gloss & balm, umbrella, pen and tissues.


I love your bag AND wallet!


----------



## TiffLee

sfhulagirl said:


> I love your bag AND wallet!



Love black with ghw.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Coach mini Pochette 
Ice breakers (berry sours yum!)
Agenda 
LV Key clef with cards 
6 ring key holder Su.B
Oyster card 
Earphones beats by Dre 
Red zip Coin purse from H&M


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Coach mini Pochette
> Ice breakers (berry sours yum!)
> Agenda
> LV Key clef with cards
> 6 ring key holder Su.B
> Oyster card
> Earphones beats by Dre
> Red zip Coin purse from H&M



And this went in here. My single flap black caviar jumbo&#128525;


----------



## jknicolas

Running errands on a Monday afternoon..
chanel classic m/l with shw
chanel power blush
chanel pressed powder
vaseline lip therapy
chanel lipstick
chanel lip gloss
chanel pink zip-around compact wallet with jade charms
car key
iphone 6 plus
chanel polarized sunglasses.


----------



## LI94

My Chanel Jumbo XL 

linali1994@instagram
linaelvis.vsco.com


----------



## wmensusa

LI94 said:


> My Chanel Jumbo XL
> 
> linali1994@instagram
> linaelvis.vsco.com




Love your Jumbo!


----------



## tulipfield

LI94 said:


> My Chanel Jumbo XL
> 
> 
> 
> linali1994@instagram
> 
> linaelvis.vsco.com




Beautiful vintage!


----------



## tolliv

LI94 said:


> My Chanel Jumbo XL
> 
> linali1994@instagram
> linaelvis.vsco.com


This is so nice!!!! That might be next on my list


----------



## luvpaige

jknicolas said:


> Running errands on a Monday afternoon..
> chanel classic m/l with shw
> chanel power blush
> chanel pressed powder
> vaseline lip therapy
> chanel lipstick
> chanel lip gloss
> chanel pink zip-around compact wallet with jade charms
> car key
> iphone 6 plus
> chanel polarized sunglasses.



The zippy wallet is so cute. I love the pink.


----------



## FunBagz

In my M/L CF:


----------



## jknicolas

luvpaige said:


> The zippy wallet is so cute. I love the pink.


----------



## tolliv

This is what is in my bag today. 

1. LV Pochette - holds lipsticks, supplements earbuds, lip balm, etc. 
2. Chanel mirror
3. Chanel Large Zipped wallet
4. Hand wipe
5. My snacks
6. Keys, iPhone 6S Plus and sunglasses in soft case not pictured. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



7. Mont Blanc pen


----------



## yayuii

FunBagz said:


> In my M/L CF:



I like the card holder especially! Lovely pop of colour!


----------



## SuzanneBG

Hi, I'm new on Purseforum, really love this thread. 
About a year ago, I was fortunate enough to get my 2.55 reissue as a present. The very same week my husband decided my wallet didn't fit with my bag and bought me a red Chanel wallet. I use my bag & wallet almost every day. Makes me feel like a very, very lucky girl.

(my car keys were also in my bag all day, but just finally found them on the kitchen counter)


----------



## tolliv

SuzanneBG said:


> Hi, I'm new on Purseforum, really love this thread.
> About a year ago, I was fortunate enough to get my 2.55 reissue as a present. The very same week my husband decided my wallet didn't fit with my bag and bought me a red Chanel wallet. I use my bag & wallet almost every day. Makes me feel like a very, very lucky girl.
> 
> (my car keys were also in my bag all day, but just finally found them on the kitchen counter)


Beautiful!! I love the pop of color.


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

What's in my Medium Classic Flap!


----------



## AllthingsLV

MissTrenchcoat said:


> What's in my Medium Classic Flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309017




Love it!!!  What's that holding your earphones?


----------



## WishList986

MissTrenchcoat said:


> What's in my Medium Classic Flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309017



My dream bag!! May I ask where you got your phone case?


----------



## tolliv

MissTrenchcoat said:


> What's in my Medium Classic Flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309017


Love this photo. It looks like it could have been in a magazine!


----------



## tolliv

VernisCerise said:


> Attended fashion show with my favorite jumbo
> View attachment 3287141
> 
> I'm not good at bag staging


Love it and I am not good at bag staging either. It is a work of art!


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

AllthingsLV said:


> Love it!!!  What's that holding your earphones?




It is some snap case for holding wires, bought it in the dollar spot at target. It's like a leather taco with a snap closure that keeps your wires from tangling! They came in two packs!


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

WishList986 said:


> My dream bag!! May I ask where you got your phone case?




Amazon and the company is called GMYLE I believe!


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

tolliv said:


> Love this photo. It looks like it could have been in a magazine!




Thank you! This was shot with my Canon 70D and a 24mm lens, then edited on my iPhone if you can believe it! I'm a photography nut and you can guess what my new favorite subject is!


----------



## tolliv

MissTrenchcoat said:


> What's in my Medium Classic Flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309017





VernisCerise said:


> Attended fashion show with my favorite jumbo
> View attachment 3287141
> 
> I'm not good at bag staging



You should be taking pictures for magazines!! I have been googling handbag staging. I need a lot of practice because I love handbags and I love looking at what others are carrying to get ideas of what I need to add.


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

LI94 said:


> My Chanel Jumbo XL
> 
> 
> 
> linali1994@instagram
> 
> linaelvis.vsco.com




Love that an A5 agenda fits in the jumbo! May need to put one on my list for that very purpose!


----------



## MissTrenchcoat

tolliv said:


> You should be taking pictures for magazines!! I have been googling handbag staging. I need a lot of practice because I love handbags and I love looking at what others are carrying to get ideas of what I need to add.




I actually do styled photography as part of my business, I have a course for Styled Stock Photography for bloggers and biz owners.


----------



## Lisab68

@SusanneBG I have the reissue too. But I feel like I can't fit a regular wallet in it. I love that beautiful red Chanel wallet you use. Could you give me more info, like dimensions?  Thanks!! [emoji1]

(I can't figure out how to quote your post so I hope that tagging works!!)


----------



## AllthingsLV

MissTrenchcoat said:


> It is some snap case for holding wires, bought it in the dollar spot at target. It's like a leather taco with a snap closure that keeps your wires from tangling! They came in two packs!




Awesome!!  Thanks!!!  As often as I'm in Target I can't believe I overlooked that.   I'll have to keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## aj_wood91

Beautiful!


----------



## WishList986

MissTrenchcoat said:


> Amazon and the company is called GMYLE I believe!



Thank you, love!


----------



## newbiez

beautiful bag! hi guys! I have a preloved bag and im looking to purchase one from ebay! still trying to scout for a good one


----------



## jjyusuf

Here's what's in my bag, I also had my phone and passport in there but was using my phone to take a photo and for obvious reasons didn't want to snap my passport  very few items for mini 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2CgOx-I-5iGeU8wRnBTaENrVjA


----------



## Kendie26

My new small flap fits my iPhone 6+, small card/coin case, key pouch & a lipstick. She's compact but I [emoji173]&#65039;her!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My new small flap fits my iPhone 6+, small card/coin case, key pouch & a lipstick. She's compact but I [emoji173]&#65039;her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319069


Gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.




Thanks so much Dextersmom!! I keep going back & forth with small bags then big bags, & back again [emoji16]but this one is special. Have a fab day! [emoji255]


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> My new small flap fits my iPhone 6+, small card/coin case, key pouch & a lipstick. She's compact but I [emoji173]&#65039;her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319069




You should love the bag - it is wonderful!


----------



## newbiez

beautiful! quite spacious too whats d name.of.ur bag??


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> You should love the bag - it is wonderful!



thanks much & I do indeed love it Kmora ~ I remember you recently got your mini & love her too! Have a great day!


----------



## jayd23

I just uploaded a video on my YouTube channel showing what can fit in a Chanel O-case...in the double pouch style.  Check it out if you would like 

link https://youtu.be/E4Pic4lTxVo


----------



## jax818

Kendie26 said:


> My new small flap fits my iPhone 6+, small card/coin case, key pouch & a lipstick. She's compact but I [emoji173]&#65039;her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319069




Beautiful!  Is that the 224 size, similar to the rec mini?


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> Beautiful!  Is that the 224 size, similar to the rec mini?



Hi & thank you! I'm new to Chanel so I'm limited knowledge but when I was in Saks purchasing it & the SA showed me numerous sizes & different bags, he referred to this one as "small"...I've read a few posts from others. Saying they no longer  refer to these ( reissue) as 224,225, etc.


----------



## Vanana

SuzanneBG said:


> Hi, I'm new on Purseforum, really love this thread.
> About a year ago, I was fortunate enough to get my 2.55 reissue as a present. The very same week my husband decided my wallet didn't fit with my bag and bought me a red Chanel wallet. I use my bag & wallet almost every day. Makes me feel like a very, very lucky girl.
> 
> (my car keys were also in my bag all day, but just finally found them on the kitchen counter)


 
Awesome bag, Awesome husband. obviously he makes beautiful and wise decisions (like the decision that you need a Chanel wallet - VERY wise man indeed)


----------



## Vanana

SuzanneBG said:


> Hi, I'm new on Purseforum, really love this thread.
> About a year ago, I was fortunate enough to get my 2.55 reissue as a present. The very same week my husband decided my wallet didn't fit with my bag and bought me a red Chanel wallet. I use my bag & wallet almost every day. Makes me feel like a very, very lucky girl.
> 
> (my car keys were also in my bag all day, but just finally found them on the kitchen counter)


 


NickitaLuvsLV said:


> And this went in here. My single flap black caviar jumbo&#128525;


 
The legendary single flap caviar jumbo! *it does exist* (think M&M Christmas commercial)


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Thanks for posting.  It seems to fit a lot.  What are the measurements of the o-case?  Do you think it is comparable to the medium o-case


----------



## lovely64

Patent mini rectangle with a large Hermes bearn wallet and my iPhone 6 plus! [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LI94

wmensusa said:


> Love your Jumbo!



Thank you!


----------



## LI94

tulipfield said:


> Beautiful vintage!



Thank you!


----------



## LI94

tolliv said:


> This is so nice!!!! That might be next on my list



You should definitely buy one!!!


----------



## LI94

MissTrenchcoat said:


> Love that an A5 agenda fits in the jumbo! May need to put one on my list for that very purpose!



Yes, haha it fits perfectly!


----------



## MissAdhd

SuzanneBG said:


> Hi, I'm new on Purseforum, really love this thread.
> About a year ago, I was fortunate enough to get my 2.55 reissue as a present. The very same week my husband decided my wallet didn't fit with my bag and bought me a red Chanel wallet. I use my bag & wallet almost every day. Makes me feel like a very, very lucky girl.
> 
> (my car keys were also in my bag all day, but just finally found them on the kitchen counter)



I love the red wallet!! What a sweet husband you have  lucky girl you are!


----------



## SuzanneBG

Lisab68 said:


> @SusanneBG I have the reissue too. But I feel like I can't fit a regular wallet in it. I love that beautiful red Chanel wallet you use. Could you give me more info, like dimensions?  Thanks!! [emoji1]
> 
> (I can't figure out how to quote your post so I hope that tagging works!!)


Sorry for not answering earlier, saw your question just now. My red wallet is about 18 centimeters wide and it's hight is about 9,5 centimeters.


----------



## Lisab68

SuzanneBG said:


> Sorry for not answering earlier, saw your question just now. My red wallet is about 18 centimeters wide and it's hight is about 9,5 centimeters.


Thanks!!


----------



## Fab41

just the minimum to go to work...


----------



## Amy.Miu

MissTrenchcoat said:


> What's in my Medium Classic Flap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309017




I love this! Such a gorgeous pic. May I ask what particular model and size your wallet is please as I will need one that fits into my medium flap & med boy with some room for other stuff. Do u find this wallet a tight squeeze? Thank you!


----------



## newbiez

n in


----------



## tolliv

This is what was inside my jumbo today. I had to learn how to downsize with this bag [emoji1]

1. Ear buds
2. Hermes Bastia
3. Chanel key case - keep ID and a couple of dollars in there
4. Chanel card case - used as a wallet
5. Dita sunnies
6. Mont Blanc pen
7. Car key
8. LV small cosmetic pouch - lipstick, concealer, lip balm and supplements
9. LV iPhone 6S cover
10. Chanel mirror - somewhere in there
11. One action wipe from whole foods - you never know
12. Samsung S7 not pictured in first photo
13. Eyeglasses not pictured in first photo


----------



## ChanelAddicts

KatCampbell said:


> View attachment 3223400
> View attachment 3223402
> 
> 
> Here's my coco shine bag with the following:
> 
> -Tiffany & Co. Scarf
> -YSL lipstick
> -Chanel lipstick (#5-best shade ever)
> -Versace glasses
> -Card holder
> -Love letters from my darling BF (put in the same front flap pocket coco kept hers in for classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223452




Hi, do u mind sharing the price and the tag for this lovely bag? At first I thought it was the rectangle mini flap but I say ur post coco shine bag. Still very pretty


----------



## essiedub

tolliv said:


> This is what was inside my jumbo today. I had to learn how to downsize with this bag [emoji1]
> 
> 1. Ear buds
> 2. Hermes Bastia
> 3. Chanel key case - keep ID and a couple of dollars in there
> 4. Chanel card case - used as a wallet
> 5. Dita sunnies
> 6. Mont Blanc pen
> 7. Car key
> 8. LV small cosmetic pouch - lipstick, concealer, lip balm and supplements
> 9. LV iPhone 6S cover
> 10. Chanel mirror - somewhere in there
> 11. One action wipe from whole foods - you never know
> 12. Samsung S7 not pictured in first photo
> 13. Eyeglasses not pictured in first photo
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332814
> 
> View attachment 3332819



Impressive! all the brands and colors and patterns coordinate so well,,,even the earbud cord tie &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## cabbagekid

Downsized to the medium O-case today. 
Thanks for letting me share! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## HelleGreenbech

cabbagekid said:


> Downsized to the medium O-case today.
> Thanks for letting me share! Enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335377



Beautiful picture! 
Is that the key holder? How are you liking it? 
And are they all lambskin. So luxurious!


----------



## cabbagekid

HelleGreenbech said:


> Beautiful picture!
> Is that the key holder? How are you liking it?
> And are they all lambskin. So luxurious!



Hahaha, just mucking around with this bag staging thing, thank you! :greengrin:
Save for the medium O-case in black caviar, the other four items are in lambskin. 
The bottom right is the O-key holder (I think that's what it's called) and I prefer how much roomier this is compared to the 6-key holder. My key fob is bulky and causes the 6-key holder to bulge more.


----------



## Vanana

cabbagekid said:


> Hahaha, just mucking around with this bag staging thing, thank you! :greengrin:
> Save for the medium O-case in black caviar, the other four items are in lambskin.
> The bottom right is the O-key holder (I think that's what it's called) and I prefer how much roomier this is compared to the 6-key holder. My key fob is bulky and causes the 6-key holder to bulge more.


 
Beautiful photo! The O-key holder: for the inside is it just one open compartment? or is the inside sectioned? do you know if they make it in caviar? i'm looking for something like this size to hold my lipstick, lipgloss, a hair tie and just a small concealer container/tube.  all the other o-cases (even the small size) seemed a bit too big and end up taking up too much space in my M/L or rectangular mini.  Do you think this O-key case would work for what i described? 


Thanks!


----------



## tolliv

essiedub said:


> Impressive! all the brands and colors and patterns coordinate so well,,,even the earbud cord tie &#55357;&#56832;


Thank you. It certainly was not planned. Whole foods always wrap rubber bands around take-out food, so we have a lot of red rubber bands lying around.

For the cell phone case, I wanted just the original brown interior. Yellow and blue just were not gong to work for me. The Bastia, was a toss up between the Hermes orange and this terra cotta looking color. I figured, the traditional orange would show dirt. Since, I do not baby my items, the terra cotta color was perfect and a color I could easily locate in all of my bags.


----------



## cabbagekid

Vanana said:


> Beautiful photo! The O-key holder: for the inside is it just one open compartment? or is the inside sectioned? do you know if they make it in caviar? i'm looking for something like this size to hold my lipstick, lipgloss, a hair tie and just a small concealer container/tube.  all the other o-cases (even the small size) seemed a bit too big and end up taking up too much space in my M/L or rectangular mini.  Do you think this O-key case would work for what i described?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




It is a single compartment and measures roughly 4.5x2 3/4 inches with gusseted sides. This is from 16S so as far as I know, this season there's no caviar for this item. Maybe in previous seasons (or upcoming seasons) it came in caviar. Do check in-store. I will share the tag with you for reference. 

I tried and the keyholder fits a NARS lipstick, a NYC lip gloss and a hair tie but not much else. Here are the photos for reference. Hope this helps!


----------



## mintyvintage

my reissue wallet, caviar cardholder, lippie and handphone (taking the pic) in my square mini. fits just nice!


----------



## Vanana

cabbagekid said:


> It is a single compartment and measures roughly 4.5x2 3/4 inches with gusseted sides. This is from 16S so as far as I know, this season there's no caviar for this item. Maybe in previous seasons (or upcoming seasons) it came in caviar. Do check in-store. I will share the tag with you for reference.
> 
> I tried and the keyholder fits a NARS lipstick, a NYC lip gloss and a hair tie but not much else. Here are the photos for reference. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 3336371
> 
> View attachment 3336367
> View attachment 3336368
> View attachment 3336369


 

Thank you so much you are so super awesome for taking all these photos to show the size and fit   really appreciate it! i'm planning to head out to the stores tomorrow so hopefully I can score one of these!!! Thanks again! such helpful nice people like you is why I am addicted to this forum!


----------



## cabbagekid

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much you are so super awesome for taking all these photos to show the size and fit   really appreciate it! i'm planning to head out to the stores tomorrow so hopefully I can score one of these!!! Thanks again! such helpful nice people like you is why I am addicted to this forum!




You are welcome. Always glad to be able to assist in any way! [emoji6]


----------



## brunchatchanels

iPhone, wallet and keys.


----------



## pursetime

cabbagekid said:


> It is a single compartment and measures roughly 4.5x2 3/4 inches with gusseted sides. This is from 16S so as far as I know, this season there's no caviar for this item. Maybe in previous seasons (or upcoming seasons) it came in caviar. Do check in-store. I will share the tag with you for reference.
> 
> I tried and the keyholder fits a NARS lipstick, a NYC lip gloss and a hair tie but not much else. Here are the photos for reference. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 3336371
> 
> View attachment 3336367
> View attachment 3336368
> View attachment 3336369


do you think the key holder is great to use as a compact wallet?


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Purseperson420

I love the WOC, especially with the mermaid hardware &#129412;[emoji177]


----------



## bh4me

With my boy today... 
+phone


----------



## essiedub

bh4me said:


> With my boy today...
> +phone



Just beautiful! I think I'm giving up my SLG rainbow and going with a coordinating color scheme.


----------



## bh4me

essiedub said:


> Just beautiful! I think I'm giving up my SLG rainbow and going with a coordinating color scheme.



Thank you!  It's the ocd in me. It's fun and pretty to look at when I open my purse imo.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bh4me said:


> With my boy today...
> +phone



this looks really beautiful


----------



## bh4me

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this looks really beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Magdelene

Ready for my Japan trip morrow with the lil lovely baby! [emoji7][emoji16][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;Hopefully nooooo rain! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127996;&#127783;


----------



## Elsbeth_

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3351081
> 
> 
> Ready for my Japan trip morrow with the lil lovely baby! [emoji7][emoji16][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;Hopefully nooooo rain! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127996;&#127783;



Have a good trip! I love your petit prince phone cover!!


----------



## Magdelene

Elsbeth_ said:


> Have a good trip! I love your petit prince phone cover!!




Haha! Thanks!! I love it toooo! Crazy over petit prince stuff! [emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ericalnh

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3351081
> 
> 
> Ready for my Japan trip morrow with the lil lovely baby! [emoji7][emoji16][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;Hopefully nooooo rain! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127996;&#127783;




Love love love ... Have a lovely trip!!


----------



## Magdelene

ericalnh said:


> Love love love ... Have a lovely trip!!




Thanks!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ericalnh

Kendie26 said:


> My new small flap fits my iPhone 6+, small card/coin case, key pouch & a lipstick. She's compact but I [emoji173]&#65039;her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319069




What bag is this? Is it calf leather?


----------



## Kendie26

ericalnh said:


> What bag is this? Is it calf leather?



Hi, it's a small size re-issue (224) in calf


----------



## charlie_c

What's in my gigantic XXL today...plus iPhone 6+ I'm taking picture with...


----------



## jax818

Still can't believe how much this mini square flap fits!  

-iPhone 6+ and case
-Chanel O case
-LV 6 key holder
-Sunnies
-Lip Gloss


----------



## linette.ll

M/L in Beige Clair. Love it to bits.


----------



## superwoolu

jax818 said:


> Still can't believe how much this mini square flap fits!
> 
> -iPhone 6+ and case
> -Chanel O case
> -LV 6 key holder
> -Sunnies
> -Lip Gloss
> View attachment 3353265




I love the colour!! Is it lambskin?


----------



## jax818

superwoolu said:


> I love the colour!! Is it lambskin?




Thanks!  It is lambskin and the color is called bright blue.


----------



## superwoolu

jax818 said:


> Thanks!  It is lambskin and the color is called bright blue.




Is it closer to navy or does the camera mute the colour?? I'm looking for a square mini closer to navy [emoji23]


----------



## MarieB1

My beautiful Chanel classic jumbo!! It hold so much! 

Inside LV Cles:

- cash
- cards

Inside LV Mini Pochette:

- contacts 
- medicine
- hand cream
- lip balm

Inside LV Pochette Accessoire:

- nose spray (had a horrible cold)
- Chanel compact
- grey little Pochette with tampons (TMI sorry)
- banking calculator 
- mini perfume spray
- sunnies 

+ my iPhone 6+ which I'm using to take pics

I always take my LV Pochette Accessoire with me when I use my Chanel  with the long strap so I can always use it if it starts raining.


----------



## Piarpreet

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3345832
> 
> 
> I love the WOC, especially with the mermaid hardware &#129412;[emoji177]



did you find any matching shoes/jewelry?


----------



## Purseperson420

Piarpreet said:


> did you find any matching shoes/jewelry?




I'm not super matchy-matchy, but I am planning on purchasing this cuff by ellandem when it's available [emoji177] (photo from ellandem's Instagram)


----------



## jax818

superwoolu said:


> Is it closer to navy or does the camera mute the colour?? I'm looking for a square mini closer to navy [emoji23]




Sorry,  didn't see this until now.  It's definitely not a navy.  The color changes a lot under different light.  Here it is under the sun.


----------



## babyoun6

Purseperson420 said:


> I'm not super matchy-matchy, but I am planning on purchasing this cuff by ellandem when it's available [emoji177] (photo from ellandem's Instagram)
> 
> View attachment 3355786




I really like the bangles, where are they from?


----------



## tolliv

In my Chanel cellphone case


----------



## sfhulagirl

Love it! I can't seem to downsize to a WOC (or WOC-sized purse) and always think I'm in the minority:/ Glad to see a jumbo used to its fullest potential


----------



## sfhulagirl

Love it! I can't seem to downsize to a WOC (or WOC-sized purse) and always think I'm in the minority:/ Glad to see a jumbo used to its fullest potential



MarieB1 said:


> My beautiful Chanel classic jumbo!! It hold so much!
> 
> Inside LV Cles:
> 
> - cash
> - cards
> 
> Inside LV Mini Pochette:
> 
> - contacts
> - medicine
> - hand cream
> - lip balm
> 
> Inside LV Pochette Accessoire:
> 
> - nose spray (had a horrible cold)
> - Chanel compact
> - grey little Pochette with tampons (TMI sorry)
> - banking calculator
> - mini perfume spray
> - sunnies
> 
> + my iPhone 6+ which I'm using to take pics
> 
> I always take my LV Pochette Accessoire with me when I use my Chanel  with the long strap so I can always use it if it starts raining.


----------



## Jujuma

MarieB1 said:


> My beautiful Chanel classic jumbo!! It hold so much!
> 
> Inside LV Cles:
> 
> - cash
> - cards
> 
> Inside LV Mini Pochette:
> 
> - contacts
> - medicine
> - hand cream
> - lip balm
> 
> Inside LV Pochette Accessoire:
> 
> - nose spray (had a horrible cold)
> - Chanel compact
> - grey little Pochette with tampons (TMI sorry)
> - banking calculator
> - mini perfume spray
> - sunnies
> 
> + my iPhone 6+ which I'm using to take pics
> 
> I always take my LV Pochette Accessoire with me when I use my Chanel  with the long strap so I can always use it if it starts raining.




I need you to come pack my jumbo cuz no way do I get that much in it. I use an ugly old Carlos Falchi makeup bag that came in a tote because it's light weight and shape shifting I would love to use my LV toiletry bag,. It's  probably bigger than Pochette, so don't think will fit. Will try it today. Everyone's bag looks so nice on here. I went out and bought new SLG's but they took up too much valuable space so I had to go back to my assorted jewelry and makeup pouches that I am reusing, I try and pick the prettiest ones!


----------



## kacie225

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3345832
> 
> 
> I love the WOC, especially with the mermaid hardware &#129412;[emoji177]


Is this WOC still available ? I LOVE it!


----------



## cajhingle

#clutchspill


----------



## MarieB1

Jujuma said:


> I need you to come pack my jumbo cuz no way do I get that much in it. I use an ugly old Carlos Falchi makeup bag that came in a tote because it's light weight and shape shifting I would love to use my LV toiletry bag,. It's  probably bigger than Pochette, so don't think will fit. Will try it today. Everyone's bag looks so nice on here. I went out and bought new SLG's but they took up too much valuable space so I had to go back to my assorted jewelry and makeup pouches that I am reusing, I try and pick the prettiest ones!




Hahahahahaha it took some practice to get this far, but I really think using the two pochettes really help me on being able to carry so many things!! Also my wallet was always the problem, and since I started using the Cles for my cards and cash it has saved me so much space!


----------



## MarieB1

sfhulagirl said:


> Love it! I can't seem to downsize to a WOC (or WOC-sized purse) and always think I'm in the minority:/ Glad to see a jumbo used to its fullest potential




Funny you said that, I just purchased a WOC 2 days ago and i used it yesterday and I love it. Of course it doesn't hold as much as my jumbo but I purchased the card case from Chanel as well which I now use for my cards and cash in the WOC and my cellphone and I'm ready to go!!


----------



## Purseperson420

babyoun6 said:


> I really like the bangles, where are they from?




I think I mentioned it in my post [emoji4], ellandemm.com


----------



## Purseperson420

kacie225 said:


> Is this WOC still available ? I LOVE it!




It's from this past Cruise collection, so not likely [emoji21], so sorry!!! But ask your SA, you never know they could have one somewhere!! Good luck!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Plus my keys that were in the ignition and my phone!


----------



## FunBagz

What comfortably fits in my old medium Boy. LV TP 15, LV key cles, CC slip card holder and sunglasses in soft case go on top.


----------



## betty_boop

FunBagz said:


> What comfortably fits in my old medium Boy. LV TP 15, LV key cles, CC slip card holder and sunglasses in soft case go on top.




Nice! Finally I see how the LV TP 15 fit in the boy.. I'm on the order list for the 15.. Hopefully the SA can source one for me.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## FunBagz

betty_boop said:


> Nice! Finally I see how the LV TP 15 fit in the boy.. I'm on the order list for the 15.. Hopefully the SA can source one for me.. Fingers crossed..



Good luck! I got my TP 15 recently in Vienna. I also have the LV Mini Pochette, which holds about the same amount, but takes up slightly less space (it isn't as tall).  I use the mini pochette in my M/L Classic Flaps and small/225 Reissue (or if I think I might need a grab and go pouch in my bag) and the TP 15 in my old medium Boys, Jumbo and Tote.  When I need to carry extra, I use both the mini pochette and the TP 15 simultaneously.  You might want to consider the mini-pochette if you are unable to locate the TP 15.


----------



## charlie_c

FunBagz said:


> What comfortably fits in my old medium Boy. LV TP 15, LV key cles, CC slip card holder and sunglasses in soft case go on top.




Love the color of your boy!


----------



## FunBagz

charlie_c said:


> Love the color of your boy!



Thanks!  It is my perfect casual tan bag!


----------



## Elsbeth_

My chevron woc + iPhone 6 plus


----------



## babyoun6

In my dark blue GST

Lv red cosmetic bag 
Wallet 
Card holder
Prada key holder 
Coffee cup


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

First time with my reissue.


----------



## Dextersmom

plzflyme2themoo said:


> First time with my reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363932
> View attachment 3363933
> View attachment 3363934


Gorgeous Reissue!


----------



## AAngela

plzflyme2themoo said:


> First time with my reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363932
> View attachment 3363933
> View attachment 3363934



Is that a 224?


----------



## shermainelimxn

babyoun6 said:


> View attachment 3363275
> 
> 
> In my dark blue GST
> 
> Lv red cosmetic bag
> Wallet
> Card holder
> Prada key holder
> Coffee cup




Hello! How long have u own this bag? Do u find any problems with it or u love it? Hahaha I was considering to purchasing one! Thanks


----------



## babyoun6

shermainelimxn said:


> Hello! How long have u own this bag? Do u find any problems with it or u love it? Hahaha I was considering to purchasing one! Thanks



I love it so far but only wore it for about a week to week. The only negative is the strap tends to fall off my shoulder. It's a really spacious workhorse bag. Can't believe it took me this long to get it. 

R u planning to get it used?


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

AAngela said:


> Is that a 224?




It's 225. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji38][emoji56]


----------



## AAngela

plzflyme2themoo said:


> It's 225. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji38][emoji56]



Thank you; I love the reissue, congratulations


----------



## shermainelimxn

babyoun6 said:


> I love it so far but only wore it for about a week to week. The only negative is the strap tends to fall off my shoulder. It's a really spacious workhorse bag. Can't believe it took me this long to get it.
> 
> R u planning to get it used?



Yup. Originally plan to get it from the boutique. But I saw review that even the new piece get saggy easily. So its better to get it prelove for almost half the price. And I can use the other half of the $ for my square mini which the combi also cannot be found in boutique  Have to get it prelove.


----------



## Vendredi

My navy boy....really doesn't fit as much lol
Because I'm traveling, passport+paperwork; my very worn-out Prada wallet, compact, lipgloss, tatcha blotting paper (amazing!!), sunglasses. [emoji41] Really haven't found a way to safely fit my glasses in there, I'm worried they'll get squished. Any advice?


----------



## Junalauta

.


----------



## Junalauta

Sunglasses, lighter, guitar/bass tuner, couple of knives, compass, UV-flashlight, hair straps, pick, pen, sharpie. usb-drive


----------



## Junalauta

Junalauta said:


> .


Pretty basic, right?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Junalauta said:


> Sunglasses, lighter, guitar/bass tuner, couple of knives, compass, UV-flashlight, hair straps, pick, pen, sharpie. usb-drive




Couple of knives? LOL!


----------



## bh4me

Junalauta said:


> .



Interesting contents  Are these your daily essentials?


----------



## Junalauta

I think so. Except today there wasn't any wonder glue or solder equipment


----------



## AnnaFreud

LV multicolore ZCP
Rebecca Minkoff small pouch for makeup
Portable battery for iPhone 
Sunglasses in soft pouch


----------



## shermainelimxn

jax818 said:


> Thanks!  It is lambskin and the color is called bright blue.


Hi. How is ur lampskin holding up? Esp the back pocket. I have a lampskin woc and the back pocket top part wears off due to abrasion with clothing. Now I intend to get a mini and I can't find it in carviar leather. Was wondering if I should get it in lampskin but I'm afraid of the same issue : ( 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jax818

shermainelimxn said:


> Hi. How is ur lampskin holding up? Esp the back pocket. I have a lampskin woc and the back pocket top part wears off due to abrasion with clothing. Now I intend to get a mini and I can't find it in carviar leather. Was wondering if I should get it in lampskin but I'm afraid of the same issue : (
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app




It's holding up good so far.  The back pocket is actually the puffiest part of the bag.  It's not an everyday bag for me and I do try to baby it a little since its lambskin.  I think if you want to get lambskin, the mini is great since it doesn't stick out much.  I find it pretty easy to wear.


----------



## shermainelimxn

Magdelene said:


> View attachment 3351081
> 
> 
> Ready for my Japan trip morrow with the lil lovely baby! [emoji7][emoji16][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;Hopefully nooooo rain! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji135]&#127996;&#127783;


Hi. How is ur lampskin holding up? Esp the back pocket. I have a lampskin woc and the back pocket top part wears off due to abrasion with clothing. Now I intend to get a mini and I can't find it in carviar leather. Was wondering if I should get it in lampskin but I'm afraid of the same issue : ( 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shermainelimxn

mintyvintage said:


> my reissue wallet, caviar cardholder, lippie and handphone (taking the pic) in my square mini. fits just nice!


Hi. How is ur lampskin holding up? Esp the back pocket. I have a lampskin woc and the back pocket top part wears off due to abrasion with clothing. Now I intend to get a mini and I can't find it in carviar leather. Was wondering if I should get it in lampskin but I'm afraid of the same issue : ( 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mintyvintage

shermainelimxn said:


> Hi. How is ur lampskin holding up? Esp the back pocket. I have a lampskin woc and the back pocket top part wears off due to abrasion with clothing. Now I intend to get a mini and I can't find it in carviar leather. Was wondering if I should get it in lampskin but I'm afraid of the same issue : (
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app




so far so good! I had abit of Color transfer on the seams of the back pocket from my jeans but managed to clean it off with leather cleaner. If you like caviar and enjoy that its fussfree  then don't settle for lambskin! waiting for the right one is my advice


----------



## Magdelene

shermainelimxn said:


> Hi. How is ur lampskin holding up? Esp the back pocket. I have a lampskin woc and the back pocket top part wears off due to abrasion with clothing. Now I intend to get a mini and I can't find it in carviar leather. Was wondering if I should get it in lampskin but I'm afraid of the same issue : (
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using PurseForum mobile app




So far so good! I've been using it quite abit esp when I was traveling to Japan, it worked really hard there lol. So far back pocket is fine, only thing is the lambskin at the strap peeled off a bit haha! Otherwise I'm truly enjoy it! [emoji23]


----------



## charlie_c

These are in my old medium boy...plus car key and lip gloss


----------



## bunnie159

...just for now...


----------



## brunchatchanels

That's my Reissue spilling out.


----------



## bnhien

tolliv said:


> In my Chanel cellphone case



I like ur wallet... Do u mind if I ask where did u get it & how much is it?
Thanks


----------



## sbuxaddict

FunBagz said:


> What comfortably fits in my old medium Boy. LV TP 15, LV key cles, CC slip card holder and sunglasses in soft case go on top.


 I love the color of your Boy!


----------



## FunBagz

sbuxaddict said:


> I love the color of your Boy!



Thank you.  This is the recent, 2016 pre-fall caviar boy in beige.  It is a great neutral!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Old Medium Lambskin Boy GHW


----------



## cruz_andmama

Mademoiselle vintage in medium


----------



## Aoifs

In my GST today is my LV 6 key key holder, my LV cles holding my cash, my DKNY card holder, a lipstick, tissues and a bag hook in its pouch so i wouldnt have to put my bag on the floor!






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## noo_pizza

love this thread,
^^


----------



## betty_boop

View attachment 3401470


Lambskin jumbo..


----------



## Arlene619




----------



## ddebartolo

Contents of my Classic Flap with ruthenium hardware [emoji173]️


----------



## sbuxaddict

Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3412557
> View attachment 3412558



Lovely photo! What size is this?



ddebartolo said:


> Contents of my Classic Flap with ruthenium hardware [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3415356



I love ruthenium hardware


----------



## Arlene619

sbuxaddict said:


> Lovely photo! What size is this?
> 
> Thank you !It's the mini [emoji4]
> 
> I love ruthenium hardware


----------



## bh4me

In my small classic flap  
+phone


----------



## VHO

This month I'm rocking in my mini rectangle lambskin gold hardware.  I'm a light packer, small wallet, LV key pouch, a Chanel lip balm and lipstick, and my wireless head set. These are the only items I use everyday. I switch out my wallet and bag monthly.


----------



## ehmashoes

bh4me said:


> In my small classic flap
> +phone
> View attachment 3420149


That Camellia cardholder


----------



## bh4me

ehmashoes said:


> That Camellia cardholder


It's my favorite slg ever because of the camellia design. Every time I use it, I can't stop looking at it ...lol.


----------



## dotty8

bh4me said:


> In my small classic flap
> +phone
> View attachment 3420149



Aww, beautiful  I have the same bag (but with SHW) and the key holder


----------



## nana9026

VHO said:


> This month I'm rocking in my mini rectangle lambskin gold hardware.  I'm a light packer, small wallet, LV key pouch, a Chanel lip balm and lipstick, and my wireless head set. These are the only items I use everyday. I switch out my wallet and bag monthly.



Your mini rectangle bag looks so pretty and cute! Do u think passport could be fitted in it?
BTW, love the way you put the lipsticks in a little LV dust bag! I put lipstick in little zip bags they used for pills when I carry small purses[emoji8]


----------



## VHO

nana9026 said:


> Your mini rectangle bag looks so pretty and cute! Do u think passport could be fitted in it?
> BTW, love the way you put the lipsticks in a little LV dust bag! I put lipstick in little zip bags they used for pills when I carry small purses[emoji8]



Awwww thank you! I used the dust bag from one of the lock that comes with the LV bag (took it from my daughter's LV Normandy bag). The passport does fit and I'm actually using my LV passport cover.


----------



## ceedoan

My bone white m/l with SHW. I carry very little nowadays


----------



## rosasharn78

ddebartolo said:


> Contents of my Classic Flap with ruthenium hardware [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3415356



I love the ruthenium hardware!


----------



## ddebartolo

rosasharn78 said:


> I love the ruthenium hardware!



Thank you!


----------



## bh4me

dotty8 said:


> Aww, beautiful  I have the same bag (but with SHW) and the key holder


We need to give some love for the small size classic  I can't be without my key holder


----------



## bh4me

ceedoan said:


> My bone white m/l with SHW. I carry very little nowadays
> 
> View attachment 3422804



Lovely! I shall live vicariously through you with that white bag


----------



## ceedoan

bh4me said:


> In my small classic flap
> +phone
> View attachment 3420149



Love!!! That camellia card holder, I want!! [emoji7]



bh4me said:


> Lovely! I shall live vicariously through you with that white bag



Thanks my dear! [emoji1]


----------



## cabbagekid

Contents spilling from my Boy Chanel. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]


----------



## nana9026

VHO said:


> Awwww thank you! I used the dust bag from one of the lock that comes with the LV bag (took it from my daughter's LV Normandy bag). The passport does fit and I'm actually using my LV passport cover.



Thanks for the info! Really wanna get my hand on mini rectangular even more!!


----------



## babygirlv

VHO said:


> This month I'm rocking in my mini rectangle lambskin gold hardware.  I'm a light packer, small wallet, LV key pouch, a Chanel lip balm and lipstick, and my wireless head set. These are the only items I use everyday. I switch out my wallet and bag monthly.



is your mini from the 16B collection?


----------



## Elsbeth_

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3425799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents spilling from my Boy Chanel. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]


Is this the old medium? If so, you're on hell of a packer!! Good job!


----------



## FunBagz

M/L CF:


----------



## piggyrocks

Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3412557
> View attachment 3412558






[emoji4] what are the odds!


----------



## VHO

babygirlv said:


> is your mini from the 16B collection?



Yes it is. Both minis are 16b. Hope this helps.


----------



## cabbagekid

Elsbeth_ said:


> Is this the old medium? If so, you're on hell of a packer!! Good job!



Yup, that's the old medium size. Thanks, gotta love bags that make you edit what you absolutely need for a day out! Thanks! [emoji111]️


----------



## carollinus

Bring my new coco handle out and bring a red beauty home... )


----------



## bagnshoe

carollinus said:


> Bring my new coco handle out and bring a red beauty home... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431730
> View attachment 3431731



Is this a small or medium coco? Looks like it can fit a lot.


----------



## ellenla

bagnshoe said:


> Is this a small or medium coco? Looks like it can fit a lot.


That should be a small, A92991, 11x7 inch


----------



## bagnshoe

ellenla said:


> That should be a small, A92991, 11x7 inch



Thanks!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Inside the large vanity case. I got this thanks to a lovely tpfer. I love this bag! It has card slots like a woc so I use those for most of the cards. The slip pockets fits papers and other flat items.


----------



## Dawn72

ilovenicebags said:


> Inside the large vanity case. I got this thanks to a lovely tpfer. I love this bag! It has card slots like a woc so I use those for most of the cards. The slip pockets fits papers and other flat items.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432568
> View attachment 3432569



Love this so much!


----------



## essiedub

ilovenicebags said:


> Inside the large vanity case. I got this thanks to a lovely tpfer. I love this bag! It has card slots like a woc so I use those for most of the cards. The slip pockets fits papers and other flat items.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432568
> View attachment 3432569



Oh I love your little small leather goodies.  Is that a "charm" coin/key fob? I also spy an Hermes post-it holder...do you use it much on the go?  What are the flat red and purple squares? And finally, what's the teal zipped piece..think it's Hermes but such a cute sizes!  


This is a great vanity case.  Is it supposed to be a handbag? Or a  cosmetic case? Thanks for posting *ilovenicebags*.


----------



## ilovenicebags

essiedub said:


> Oh I love your little small leather goodies.  Is that a "charm" coin/key fob? I also spy an Hermes post-it holder...do you use it much on the go?  What are the flat red and purple squares? And finally, what's the teal zipped piece..think it's Hermes but such a cute sizes!
> 
> 
> This is a great vanity case.  Is it supposed to be a handbag? Or a  cosmetic case? Thanks for posting *ilovenicebags*.



Thanks!

So on my key chain the blue Chanel thing is a keychain with a photo holder. The flat red and purple square are Hermes photo holders. The gray one is a Hermes post it holder. I do end up using it to jot down little notes. The teal zipped piece is a Hermes silkin coin purse. I use it to store my wedding ring when not in use. I usually put it on in the car. I have a toddler so I don't wear jewelry  around him as he can get hurt. I believe this bag was introduced as a purse but is based on the idea of a vanity beauty case. I love collecting slgs!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Dawn72 said:


> Love this so much!



Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

carollinus said:


> Bring my new coco handle out and bring a red beauty home... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431730
> View attachment 3431731


Fab pic....love ALL of your items (especially your red case) & the coco style is really high on my radar now after seeing pics & in NM recently. Yours is amazing!


----------



## leooh

This is the lightest I've ever brought with me ever! 
plus iphone 6s plus...


----------



## makeupmama

Mine has my car key, Prada coin purse, Mints, hand lotion, Atelier Cologne Atomizer, pouch with my phone chargers (essential!), SALT eyeglasses in case, Boots wipes, H Bearne wallet, LV pouches to hold makeup, cards and coins and my Chanel powder  I am loving my new Chanel drawstring tote so far! Super roomy and easy to carry.


----------



## juicygirl82

It looks like it holds a lot yet still holds its slouchy shape really well! (I saw your post on the other thread )


----------



## juicygirl82

makeupmama said:


> Mine has my car key, Prada coin purse, Mints, hand lotion, Atelier Cologne Atomizer, pouch with my phone chargers (essential!), SALT eyeglasses in case, Boots wipes, H Bearne wallet, LV pouches to hold makeup, cards and coins and my Chanel powder  I am loving my new Chanel drawstring tote so far! Super roomy and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438296


Sorry, forgot to quote you, please look at the post above lol


----------



## Hikitten

makeupmama said:


> Mine has my car key, Prada coin purse, Mints, hand lotion, Atelier Cologne Atomizer, pouch with my phone chargers (essential!), SALT eyeglasses in case, Boots wipes, H Bearne wallet, LV pouches to hold makeup, cards and coins and my Chanel powder  I am loving my new Chanel drawstring tote so far! Super roomy and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438296



Nice bag! [emoji7] did you have a post with it on? [emoji5][emoji6]


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

I packed light today. Missing my iPhone and key pouch in these photos.


----------



## makeupmama

Hikitten said:


> Nice bag! [emoji7] did you have a post with it on? [emoji5][emoji6]


I do  It's in my reveal thread.


----------



## Plumeria233

✨How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap✨

(1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)

Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
-1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
-2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
-2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):

Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps

(1)


(2)


(3)


(4)


(5)


----------



## ubo22

Plumeria233 said:


> ✨How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap✨
> 
> (1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)
> 
> Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
> -1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
> -2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
> -2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):
> 
> Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps
> 
> (1)
> View attachment 3444169
> 
> (2)
> View attachment 3444170
> 
> (3)
> View attachment 3444172
> 
> (4)
> View attachment 3444173
> 
> (5)
> View attachment 3444182


Perfect organization!  I'm super impressed.


----------



## Plumeria233

ubo22 said:


> Perfect organization!  I'm super impressed.



Oh, you are very kind, thank you! Trust me, this "arrangement" did not happen overnight. It was a trial-and-error journey! LoL


----------



## Snowy71

Plumeria233 said:


> ✨How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap✨
> 
> (1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)
> 
> Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
> -1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
> -2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
> -2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):
> 
> Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps
> 
> (1)
> View attachment 3444169
> 
> (2)
> View attachment 3444170
> 
> (3)
> View attachment 3444172
> 
> (4)
> View attachment 3444173
> 
> (5)
> View attachment 3444182



You are so organized! And definitely make perfect use of the the Jumbo!!!


----------



## dekora

Plumeria233 said:


> [emoji92]How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap[emoji92]
> 
> (1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)
> 
> Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
> -1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
> -2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
> -2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):
> 
> Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps
> 
> (1)
> View attachment 3444169
> 
> (2)
> View attachment 3444170
> 
> (3)
> View attachment 3444172
> 
> (4)
> View attachment 3444173
> 
> (5)
> View attachment 3444182



Love it! Makes me yearn for a jumbo now[emoji23]


----------



## Elsbeth_

Here's what's in the belly of my 227 so black chevron reissue:


----------



## Hikitten

Plumeria233 said:


> [emoji92]How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap[emoji92]
> 
> (1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)
> 
> Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
> -1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
> -2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
> -2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):
> 
> Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps
> 
> (1)
> View attachment 3444169
> 
> (2)
> View attachment 3444170
> 
> (3)
> View attachment 3444172
> 
> (4)
> View attachment 3444173
> 
> (5)
> View attachment 3444182



Ah you fit so much into your jumbo! How much are those cosmetic cases? I might need to add those to my slg collection [emoji7][emoji38]


----------



## eus

Elsbeth_ said:


> Here's what's in the belly of my 227 so black chevron reissue:
> 
> View attachment 3444693



What is that cute Karl pouch and where did you find it please?


----------



## Plumeria233

Hikitten said:


> Ah you fit so much into your jumbo! How much are those cosmetic cases? I might need to add those to my slg collection [emoji7][emoji38]



Approximately $600-650, plus tax, each. Recently on TPF I have seen a member who purchased a red one. On the current Chanel website a gold one appears to be available in the current season too!! I am extremely pleased with mine. Good luck! ✨✨


----------



## band629

Hi I just wanted to ask (Im new I dont know where to post new thread) if this is normal. I bought classic caviar medium yesterday.. But not sure about this leather strap end..


----------



## FunBagz

band629 said:


> View attachment 3449216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just wanted to ask (Im new I dont know where to post new thread) if this is normal. I bought classic caviar medium yesterday.. But not sure about this leather strap end..



Totally normal.  It is where the strap ends.


----------



## Arlene619

band629 said:


> View attachment 3449216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just wanted to ask (Im new I dont know where to post new thread) if this is normal. I bought classic caviar medium yesterday.. But not sure about this leather strap end..


Normal, I don't have a cf but both my minis have this.


FunBagz said:


> Totally normal.  It is where the strap ends.


+1


----------



## nana9026

band629 said:


> View attachment 3449216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just wanted to ask (Im new I dont know where to post new thread) if this is normal. I bought classic caviar medium yesterday.. But not sure about this leather strap end..



Yes, it's totally normal. Yet be careful, this is the part where the leather end sometimes might be loosened. I just recently brought my bag back to the shop for restitching, my SA told me that it's quite common for this problem. I've been already super careful with my bags and baby them.


----------



## band629

FunBagz said:


> Totally normal.  It is where the strap ends.


And one of the chain is not tangled to the next one.. Is it normal too?? 
Im so stressed


----------



## band629

nana9026 said:


> Yes, it's totally normal. Yet be careful, this is the part where the leather end sometimes might be loosened. I just recently brought my bag back to the shop for restitching, my SA told me that it's quite common for this problem. I've been already super careful with my bags and baby them.


----------



## band629

FunBagz said:


> Totally normal.  It is where the strap ends.





Arlene619 said:


> Normal, I don't have a cf but both my minis have this.
> 
> +1





nana9026 said:


> Yes, it's totally normal. Yet be careful, this is the part where the leather end sometimes might be loosened. I just recently brought my bag back to the shop for restitching, my SA told me that it's quite common for this problem. I've been already super careful with my bags and baby them.



And one of the chain is not tangled to the next one.. Is it normal too??
Im so stressed

Btw, how do I delete the reply that J posted? I tripled reply.. Dont know how to delete unwanted and wrong reply.. Sorry


----------



## Arlene619

band629 said:


> And one of the chain is not tangled to the next one.. Is it normal too??
> Im so stressed


Wow I never noticed that before, to think of it, the only thing holding the strap together is that leather piece, at least with the chain links it is more secure.  Like I mentioned before, I only have the minis, but I'm sure the chain and leather strap should be constructed the same way, I will check mine too and let you know.

UPDATE: I just checked both my minis, all the chain links are connected. Did you purchase your bag at the boutique? If so, I would bring it to their attention, especially since you bought the medium cf, I can only imagine all the weight on that leather piece, I won't feel comfortable wearing it. Pls let us know what you decide, your bag is too expensive to have a flaw like that.


----------



## band629

Arlene619 said:


> Wow I never noticed that before, to think of it, the only thing holding the strap together is that leather piece, at least with the chain links it is more secure.  Like I mentioned before, I only have the minis, but I'm sure the chain and leather strap should be constructed the same way, I will check mine too and let you know.



Since this one ring is not tangled properly and turning around as I move, the strap is slightly twisted.. It is not coming down straight!!
Hmm.. It makes me so obsessed about it..


----------



## Arlene619

band629 said:


> Since this one ring is not tangled properly and turning around as I move, the strap is slightly twisted.. It is not coming down straight!!
> Hmm.. It makes me so obsessed about it..


I totally understand, I'm the same way too, it's a good thing you caught it early! I hope you can exchange it.

If they offer to repair it, I think they're going to use pliers and pull the chain open to link it to the other one.


----------



## Arlene619

band629 said:


> And one of the chain is not tangled to the next one.. Is it normal too??
> Im so stressed
> 
> Btw, how do I delete the reply that J posted? I tripled reply.. Dont know how to delete unwanted and wrong reply.. Sorry


You have a limited amount of time to edit/delete your post, you click on the post, in the UR corner click on the wrench & screwdriver icon, then edit your post. For reference, I have an android phone. Hth!


----------



## band629

Arlene619 said:


> I totally understand, I'm the same way too, it's a good thing you caught it early! I hope you can exchange it.
> 
> If they offer to repair it, I think they're going to use pliers and pull the chain open to link it to the other one.



Oh no.. I dont want them to play with pliers on my chanel!!
I will ask for exchange.. 
Hope they do have another one in stock!


----------



## nana9026

band629 said:


> And one of the chain is not tangled to the next one.. Is it normal too??
> Im so stressed



I owned a few medium and jumbo cf. I think it's normal for that part shown in the pic as it's the ends of the leather straps. If possible, bring the bag to the shop and ask about it. They could show you chains of other cf. 
Totally understand how you feel, but don't stress yourself on a bag.


----------



## nana9026

nana9026 said:


> Yes, it's totally normal. Yet be careful, this is the part where the leather end sometimes might be loosened. I just recently brought my bag back to the shop for restitching, my SA told me that it's quite common for this problem. I've been already super careful with my bags and baby them.



For the record, the medium cf I brought to the shop for restitching was bought in Paris, Chanel shop about 8-10 years ago. So don't worry too much about the need to repair!


----------



## band629

Arlene619 said:


> Wow I never noticed that before, to think of it, the only thing holding the strap together is that leather piece, at least with the chain links it is more secure.  Like I mentioned before, I only have the minis, but I'm sure the chain and leather strap should be constructed the same way, I will check mine too and let you know.
> 
> UPDATE: I just checked both my minis, all the chain links are connected. Did you purchase your bag at the boutique? If so, I would bring it to their attention, especially since you bought the medium cf, I can only imagine all the weight on that leather piece, I won't feel comfortable wearing it. Pls let us know what you decide, your bag is too expensive to have a flaw like that.



I went to boutique today. Showed to the SA. Her first reaction was "this is normal" I asked her to compare to other chains in the boutique. She looked carefully at the other chain, and finally agreed with me. They requested special order for me. Assume to get new one during next week. However, It's bit annoying that I have to go and back the boutique and spend my extra time. Im also very frustrated to the fact that they sold defective either they knew or not. Chanel and sotre had to check at sevral steps before selling their items. Im kinda disappointed.


----------



## Ice24

Packing it light in my medium patent cf


----------



## deltalady

LV mini pouchette, LV key holder, Chanel card case, Céline sunglasses, Dolce & Gabbana eyeglasses in my Reissue 227 today.


----------



## Plumeria233

Ice24 said:


> Packing it light in my medium patent cf
> View attachment 3452513



Absolutely in LOVE  with your black lambskin pouch!! Gorgeous patent classic-flap!! ✨


----------



## Ice24

Plumeria233 said:


> Absolutely in LOVE  with your black lambskin pouch!! Gorgeous patent classic-flap!! ✨


Thank dear. I also in love with the pouch


----------



## Jill N

In my Chanel double flap Maxi today.. LV 6 ring key holder, LV toiletry pouch 26, LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel o- case pouch, Chanel sunglasses.


----------



## BlueCherry

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3425799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents spilling from my Boy Chanel. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]



''Everything looks so nice. I see you have the cardholder and the coin purse so just wondered what do you keep in your o case? I have the same SLG's but can't find a use for the o case [emoji848]


----------



## ubo22

Jill N said:


> In my Chanel double flap Maxi today.. LV 6 ring key holder, LV toiletry pouch 26, LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel o- case pouch, Chanel sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454692


I can't believe the LV TP26 fits in there!  Fabulous!


----------



## Jill N

ubo22 said:


> I can't believe the LV TP26 fits in there!  Fabulous!



I didn't think it was going to the first time I tried. If any bigger it wouldn't close. I put my key holder and Chanel pouch inside the 26. I should really look to get the 19 to have more room.


----------



## ubo22

Jill N said:


> I didn't think it was going to the first time I tried. If any bigger it wouldn't close. I put my key holder and Chanel pouch inside the 26. I should really look to get the 19 to have more room.


My TP19 fits nicely in my vintage jumbo XL (maxi).  I don't know if the TP26 would fit in a vintage maxi.  Although, it might due to the single flap.


----------



## betty_boop

With the LV multi cartes, I can fit the LV 15 toiletry pouch.. [emoji111]️


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

In my Chanel bag today (minus the flowers...)
Ferragamo wallet, Kindle, phone, and Chanel makeup.


----------



## AnastasiaLilith

What's in my bag today?!♡


----------



## Arlene619

band629 said:


> I went to boutique today. Showed to the SA. Her first reaction was "this is normal" I asked her to compare to other chains in the boutique. She looked carefully at the other chain, and finally agreed with me. They requested special order for me. Assume to get new one during next week. However, It's bit annoying that I have to go and back the boutique and spend my extra time. Im also very frustrated to the fact that they sold defective either they knew or not. Chanel and sotre had to check at sevral steps before selling their items. Im kinda disappointed.



I'm sorry about the late response, I just saw your message. I'm happy you stood your ground and your sa saw the defective chain. How awesome you're getting a special order, will it be the exact same bag? 

I hear you, I would be frustrated as well having to go back to the boutique, did they offer to ship your bag to you, or do you feel more comfortable going over the bag with them to see? I have a feeling Chanel is getting overwhelmed, it's crazy that some bags with major flaws are passing qc. 

I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience, hopefully when your replacement comes, it makes everything better. [emoji4]


----------



## Ice24

Is this m/l flap? If I put a Long wallet, I can only squeeze in my phone and one lip stick and is full 


teadrinkingpuss said:


> In my Chanel bag today (minus the flowers...)
> Ferragamo wallet, Kindle, phone, and Chanel makeup.


----------



## sftin

AnastasiaLilith said:


> What's in my bag today?!♡



Like your backpack. May i know what size is this?


----------



## belle_vie

What's in my M/L!

-Chanel card case
-Tory Burch sunnies in the cloth case
-Keys (need a solution so these don't scratch the inside leather!)
-gum
-medicine
-lip gloss
-powder compact
-blotting sheets


----------



## chicnfab

Just light today..
Full size wallet 
Keys 
iPhone 6


----------



## AnastasiaLilith

sftin said:


> Like your backpack. May i know what size is this?


Thank you! It's the Large!


----------



## KK39

Trying to decide on my first Chanel and this thread is great for deciding upon sizing options - thank you!!


----------



## deltalady

belle_vie said:


> What's in my M/L!
> 
> -Chanel card case
> -Tory Burch sunnies in the cloth case
> -Keys (need a solution so these don't scratch the inside leather!)
> -gum
> -medicine
> -lip gloss
> -powder compact
> -blotting sheets
> 
> View attachment 3460630
> View attachment 3460631


Get a LV key clés for your keys.


----------



## FancyPants77

KK39 said:


> Trying to decide on my first Chanel and this thread is great for deciding upon sizing options - thank you!!



My first, and right now only, Chanel is the Boy in denim and I'm soooo happy with it. I'm a Louis Vuitton lover so I did a lot of research on which Chanel would be most practical for me. It's the most comfortable bag to wear crossbody because of the strap. The chain is very lightweight. It's a dream getting in and out of the bag- much less cumbersome than the traditional lock on the classic flaps. Denim was best for me because I like carefree bags that I can wear everyday. I'm short so I especially like the length of the chain crossbody. I highly recommend this bag as your first. I was looking into getting a mini square very recently and just couldn't make the move from the Boy because of how comfortable it is. I have friends who say the traditional chain digs in after about an hour of wearing it so I'm going to be sticking with LV and the boy bags


----------



## leooh

FancyPants77 said:


> My first, and right now only, Chanel is the Boy in denim and I'm soooo happy with it. I'm a Louis Vuitton lover so I did a lot of research on which Chanel would be most practical for me. It's the most comfortable bag to wear crossbody because of the strap. The chain is very lightweight. It's a dream getting in and out of the bag- much less cumbersome than the traditional lock on the classic flaps. Denim was best for me because I like carefree bags that I can wear everyday. I'm short so I especially like the length of the chain crossbody. I highly recommend this bag as your first. I was looking into getting a mini square very recently and just couldn't make the move from the Boy because of how comfortable it is. I have friends who say the traditional chain digs in after about an hour of wearing it so I'm going to be sticking with LV and the boy bags



hi fancypants77, you bought a boy? super happy for you!! show pic!


----------



## FancyPants77

leooh said:


> hi fancypants77, you bought a boy? super happy for you!! show pic!



Hi Leooh. A very special thank you to you actually because it was you who inspired me to hunt down the mini . I quickly realized I liked the rectangle better but the chain on the square fits me better. I was so disappointed. I also realized the chain isn't as comfortable as my beloved LV Saint germains that you know I love so much (the design/look). So I was left in the predicament of wanting a little Chanel but not in the square. And then it happened- I fell in love with the Boy. I had NO idea the small boy was as small as it is. I was thinking the size difference between the Chanel mini and the small boy was similar to the size difference between the BB Saint germain and the PM. I'm now the proud owner of this beauty in black denim, which is ideal for an everyday bag for me . And it's soooo comfortable. I already looked through this thread interested in buying a caviar black small boy as my second. I'm so much happier with the quality of the Boy than I've been with all the problems I've run into this year with LVs quality control. I do like the practicality and options LV offers in their bags. But this is the holy grail bag I didn't even know existed. With every single LV I've purchased, I knew right away which part of the bag would be problematic whether it's glazing or the tabs on my Palm Springs mini etc- I can honestly say I see no problems ahead with the boy. I should've made the switch earlier. I'm very pleased with it


----------



## leooh

FancyPants77 said:


> Hi Leooh. A very special thank you to you actually because it was you who inspired me to hunt down the mini . I quickly realized I liked the rectangle better but the chain on the square fits me better. I was so disappointed. I also realized the chain isn't as comfortable as my beloved LV Saint germains that you know I love so much (the design/look). So I was left in the predicament of wanting a little Chanel but not in the square. And then it happened- I fell in love with the Boy. I had NO idea the small boy was as small as it is. I was thinking the size difference between the Chanel mini and the small boy was similar to the size difference between the BB Saint germain and the PM. I'm now the proud owner of this beauty in black denim, which is ideal for an everyday bag for me . And it's soooo comfortable. I already looked through this thread interested in buying a caviar black small boy as my second. I'm so much happier with the quality of the Boy than I've been with all the problems I've run into this year with LVs quality control. I do like the practicality and options LV offers in their bags. But this is the holy grail bag I didn't even know existed. With every single LV I've purchased, I knew right away which part of the bag would be problematic whether it's glazing or the tabs on my Palm Springs mini etc- I can honestly say I see no problems ahead with the boy. I should've made the switch earlier. I'm very pleased with it
> View attachment 3462979
> View attachment 3462980
> View attachment 3462981
> View attachment 3462982
> View attachment 3462983



welcome to the land of Chanel![emoji4]love this denim boy! [emoji7]major congrats![emoji122]
sorry ladies that we hijacked this thread! will let you get back to topic...

fancypants77, show off mod pic in other threads!


----------



## tolliv

bnhien said:


> I like ur wallet... Do u mind if I ask where did u get it & how much is it?
> Thanks


Sorry for the delay. I purchased this from the Chanel Boutique in Beverly Hills. I think it was around $900 or so. My SA found a couple of them. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## divababe

band629 said:


> View attachment 3449216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just wanted to ask (Im new I dont know where to post new thread) if this is normal. I bought classic caviar medium yesterday.. But not sure about this leather strap end..



Looks normal to me!


----------



## divababe

band629 said:


> And one of the chain is not tangled to the next one.. Is it normal too??
> Im so stressed
> 
> Btw, how do I delete the reply that J posted? I tripled reply.. Dont know how to delete unwanted and wrong reply.. Sorry



See what it is now and looks like you have it resolved! Good luck!


----------



## Hawaria

chicnfab said:


> Just light today..
> Full size wallet
> Keys
> iPhone 6


I love the color of your wallet! What model is it and color is it?!


----------



## Capucine

In my old medium boy today (and basically every day):
- Chanel cardholder for my id and CC
- Chanel o'key holder that I use for bills and coins
- Mac lipstick
- Dior  sideral 1 sunglasses
- Car keys
- Sephora deo wipes (so hot in here)
- Retractable powder brush
- a pen


----------



## Kendie26

Plumeria233 said:


> ✨How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap✨
> 
> (1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)
> 
> Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
> -1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
> -2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
> -2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):
> 
> Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps
> 
> (1)
> View attachment 3444169
> 
> (2)
> View attachment 3444170
> 
> (3)
> View attachment 3444172
> 
> (4)
> View attachment 3444173
> 
> (5)
> View attachment 3444182


Wow I don't know how I missed your post earlier but sure glad I just found it....you are SO efficient/I love it!!! I need a lesson from you dear Plumeria. Your chevron jumbo is 1 hell-of-a BEAUTY!


----------



## chicnfab

Hawaria said:


> I love the color of your wallet! What model is it and color is it?!


Olive green from mk.. Full size wallet.. Thanks!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> I'm very pleased with it



It is gorgeous! Congratulations on scoring it. [emoji7]


----------



## chicnfab

My new to me puzzle reissue 226.. Super spacious.. My everyday bag


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is gorgeous! Congratulations on scoring it. [emoji7]



Thank you so much! It's parallel to everything we talked about with the twinset but just a tiny Chanel version haha- dark, carefree, simple, incredibly comfortable and dolls up even the most casual of outfits. I have yet to make the switch to Chanel SLGs because I'm attached at the hip to my empreinte pieces. It was love at first unzip with LV wallets. I have a dream that one day I'll finally get lucky and stumble upon an empreinte key pouch with a little blue protective sticker/film on the gold exterior zipper pull. If it's meant to be, it'll be [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> Thank you so much! It's parallel to everything we talked about with the twinset but just a tiny Chanel version haha- dark, carefree, simple, incredibly comfortable and dolls up even the most casual of outfits. I have yet to make the switch to Chanel SLGs because I'm attached at the hip to my empreinte pieces. It was love at first unzip with LV wallets. I have a dream that one day I'll finally get lucky and stumble upon an empreinte key pouch with a little blue protective sticker/film on the gold exterior zipper pull. If it's meant to be, it'll be [emoji4]


I think its great that there are always options and finding an option that works for you is icing on the cake. I like how casual and yet elegant this Chanel bag looks. I am very sure the right color and a new piece for the key cles will come your way soon. It is just how the universe works. Kindness begets kindness and you're a kind soul. [emoji5]


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think its great that there are always options and finding an option that works for you is icing on the cake. I like how casual and yet elegant this Chanel bag looks. I am very sure the right color and a new piece for the key cles will come your way soon. It is just how the universe works. Kindness begets kindness and you're a kind soul. [emoji5]



Thank you so much . I sure hope I have better luck with my fourth attempt on the key pouch. Right now I'm just using my little pocket in my Saint germain bbs to hold my license and cash. It works very well actually since the purse is so tiny that a key pouch would actually take up unnecessary space. I never use my pockets in my purse now that I think of it. My Damier ebene 25 speedy has the new zipper closure and it's a nice concept but I don't find the interior pockets useful, ever. My new Samorgas give me great pocket options, especially for my phone since they're a nice felt. My Chanel is wonderful. It's casual enough for the grocery store and pretty enough for something more formal. I love it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> My new Samorgas give me great pocket options, especially for my phone since they're a nice felt.



Now that you mention it, I find myself constantly using all pockets available in handbags to slot in loose items like my keys (currently on a small key ring) or my card case (for easy access to transport card) or phone. I recently ordered a Sarmoga too and been using it for both LC and BV, so far its been working well and I like the soft yet sturdy felt. Makes me feel that my beloved SLGs are protected against scratches. 

I noticed that my Key cles had the bloue sticker removed from its zipper pull, same for the Twinset. The compact  Curieus wallet had it on. 

Looks like you are well covered. [emoji106]  I can see how every bag works in your collection.


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now that you mention it, I find myself constantly using all pockets available in handbags to slot in loose items like my keys (currently on a small key ring) or my card case (for easy access to transport card) or phone. I recently ordered a Sarmoga too and been using it for both LC and BV, so far its been working well and I like the soft yet sturdy felt. Makes me feel that my beloved SLGs are protected against scratches.
> 
> I noticed that my Key cles had the bloue sticker removed from its zipper pull, same for the Twinset. The compact  Curieus wallet had it on.
> 
> Looks like you are well covered. [emoji106]  I can see how every bag works in your collection.



One of my absolute most comfortable bags is an old dooney and bourke black quilted tote very similar to LV neverfulls. I love this bag so much but unfortunately it's from 2010 or 11, so it has a flip-phone pocket on the interior haha. I never get lucky with scoring bags with interior pockets that work for me. All of my bags are pretty small because I'm so little myself. I'm glad your Samorgas are working well for you. I didn't know what to expect as far as them making my bags too boxy since they're the 25 speedys and hold their shape fairly well as is, but I love the structure they provide without the sharp corners that a base shaper would give. My Samorgas actually came with the middle compartment insert as well as bottle holder inserts (2 per Samorga). I asked on the forum if this was normal because I've watched YouTube unboxings and no one ever receives three inserts. Apparently I received some bonus inserts. All can be velcroed on. (I only ordered the compartment inserts). I actually like the bottle holder ones as well because my sunglasses fit nicely in them. I would've never thought to get the bottle holders. I'm very happy with the options


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> I actually like the bottle holder ones as well because my sunglasses fit nicely in them. I would've never thought to get the bottle holders. I'm very happy with the options



So fun about the additional inserts. The water bottle holders were what attracted me to Samorga as I always have water on me and prefer my bottle to stand instead of falling down onto the base of the bag. I customised mine by having one side to be larger than the other and used the other for sunnies. Mini pochette goes in the middle, with space for a scarf. I like that everything has its place and no more rummaging. Kudos to FashionablyAmy's YT video for an excellent review on it.


----------



## cajhingle

my grab and go


----------



## ilovenicebags

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3475286
> 
> 
> my grab and go



Cute! I am thinking of picking one of these up too. Haven't been to the boutique lately to see colors but I am downsizing what I carry too.


----------



## bh4me

Adding a little bit of fun and color in my m/l dark beige flap...
+phone


----------



## PrincessSaf

Jill N said:


> In my Chanel double flap Maxi today.. LV 6 ring key holder, LV toiletry pouch 26, LV cosmetic pouch, Chanel o- case pouch, Chanel sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454692



WOW all that fits in the Maxi? I'm impressed


----------



## remainsilly

chicnfab said:


> My new to me puzzle reissue 226.. Super spacious.. My everyday bag


Very interesting puzzle design!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## remainsilly

Aw￼
My 2.55 reissue/227 has another love note hidden inside.


So nice to find these surprises.￼


----------



## Chanel923

remainsilly said:


> Aw￼
> My 2.55 reissue/227 has another love note hidden inside.
> View attachment 3480690
> 
> So nice to find these surprises.￼


So cute to find love notes there. I just find hidden love note from the boutique when I buy something, so DH won't see it.


----------



## harpwing

ilovenicebags said:


> Inside the large vanity case. I got this thanks to a lovely tpfer. I love this bag! It has card slots like a woc so I use those for most of the cards. The slip pockets fits papers and other flat items.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432568
> View attachment 3432569


Love it!


----------



## chicnfab

remainsilly said:


> Very interesting puzzle design!
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------



## ilovenicebags

harpwing said:


> Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## SoLoveCC

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Coach mini Pochette
> Ice breakers (berry sours yum!)
> Agenda
> LV Key clef with cards
> 6 ring key holder Su.B
> Oyster card
> Earphones beats by Dre
> Red zip Coin purse from H&M


Wow...you can fit a lots in ur classic jumbo.
I have one in shw but I am surprised that it doesn’t put in many stuff as I expected


----------



## SoLoveCC

MarieB1 said:


> My beautiful Chanel classic jumbo!! It hold so much!
> 
> Inside LV Cles:
> 
> - cash
> - cards
> 
> Inside LV Mini Pochette:
> 
> - contacts
> - medicine
> - hand cream
> - lip balm
> 
> Inside LV Pochette Accessoire:
> 
> - nose spray (had a horrible cold)
> - Chanel compact
> - grey little Pochette with tampons (TMI sorry)
> - banking calculator
> - mini perfume spray
> - sunnies
> 
> + my iPhone 6+ which I'm using to take pics
> 
> I always take my LV Pochette Accessoire with me when I use my Chanel  with the long strap so I can always use it if it starts raining.


You are so organized! I cannot fit that much in my classic jumbo. I am wondering if it's cos mine is double flaps. I should try again


----------



## SoLoveCC

MarieB1 said:


> Funny you said that, I just purchased a WOC 2 days ago and i used it yesterday and I love it. Of course it doesn't hold as much as my jumbo but I purchased the card case from Chanel as well which I now use for my cards and cash in the WOC and my cellphone and I'm ready to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357328
> 
> View attachment 3357330


does it mean that you put your cards & cash in your WOC rather than the card slots and cash slot in the WOC?


----------



## SoLoveCC

FunBagz said:


> What comfortably fits in my old medium Boy. LV TP 15, LV key cles, CC slip card holder and sunglasses in soft case go on top.


It holds a lots! Amazing!
Your caviar boy is so pretty! What's the colour?


----------



## SoLoveCC

Vendredi said:


> My navy boy....really doesn't fit as much lol
> Because I'm traveling, passport+paperwork; my very worn-out Prada wallet, compact, lipgloss, tatcha blotting paper (amazing!!), sunglasses. [emoji41] Really haven't found a way to safely fit my glasses in there, I'm worried they'll get squished. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367247
> View attachment 3367248


I have a pair of Chanel sunglasses. Although it comes with a bag, the SA said that it better to keep it in the box for maintaining good condition when put it in the bag.


----------



## SoLoveCC

bh4me said:


> In my small classic flap
> +phone
> View attachment 3420149


I can't believe that the rectangle small classic flap can hold so much


----------



## SoLoveCC

VHO said:


> This month I'm rocking in my mini rectangle lambskin gold hardware.  I'm a light packer, small wallet, LV key pouch, a Chanel lip balm and lipstick, and my wireless head set. These are the only items I use everyday. I switch out my wallet and bag monthly.


I love how you organized your mini. Your short wallet in caviar looks amazing in the mini.
I'm using Chanel long wallet. I planned to use the Chanel card holder when use my classic jumbo or old medium boy. I'm wondering if I should buy a short wallet like you


----------



## SoLoveCC

cabbagekid said:


> View attachment 3425799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents spilling from my Boy Chanel. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]


wow...you are a lucky girl with so many Chanel SLG in your boy. Among them, which one you think with the best storage?
I have the same card holder with clasp but in caviar on the right hand size of your pic.
What's size of your boy Chanel?


----------



## SoLoveCC

FunBagz said:


> M/L CF:
> View attachment 3430782
> View attachment 3430783


Do you think that the drawstring bag is enough to protect your Chanel sunglasses? I am hesitated about it.


----------



## SoLoveCC

Plumeria233 said:


> ✨How I pack my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap✨
> 
> (1st pic = entire contents; 2nd & 3rd pics = close-up contents in each pouch; 4th pic = entire contents arranged in jumbo classic flap; 5th pic = handbag closed with entire contents inside)
> 
> Includes the following SLGs and eyeglasses:
> -1 Chanel Black Lambskin zip-around long wallet
> -2 Chanel Black Lamskin ("cosmetics") pouches
> -2 pairs Chanel eyeglasses (reading glasses + sunglasses in soft black cases):
> 
> Note: given the all-leather interior, I do not keep any "loose" items (coins, hairpins, pens, etc.) in my jumbo classic flaps
> 
> (1)
> View attachment 3444169
> 
> (2)
> View attachment 3444170
> 
> (3)
> View attachment 3444172
> 
> (4)
> View attachment 3444173
> 
> (5)
> View attachment 3444182


You organized so well!
I never thought to use my Chanel long wallet in the jumbo. Thanks for sharing.
I am thinking to get a pouche like you but I haven't seen any in Hong Kong.
Do you think that the soft black case can protect well for your Chanel sunglasses? I'm hesitated about it.


----------



## SoLoveCC

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3455503
> 
> 
> With the LV multi cartes, I can fit the LV 15 toiletry pouch.. [emoji111]️


Your boy Chanel very pretty


----------



## chicnfab

This bag fits a lot..with some more space..
226 puzzle reissue
Baby wipes
Son's Diaper
Aveeno lotion
Full size wallet
 Keys
Chanel
EOS lip balm
iPhone6


----------



## leooh

all that I'm bringing tomorrow...


----------



## bh4me

SoLoveCC said:


> I can't believe that the rectangle small classic flap can hold so much


Yes, it does. It fits more than the mini.


----------



## bh4me

In my boy...
+ phone


----------



## cajhingle

mini spill


----------



## SoLoveCC

In my grained calfskin old medium boy purchased last month in Italy:
1) Porter zip purse: key, coin, foldable comb, USB, travel card
2) Chanel classic caviar ghw cardholder: cash, cards, ID
3) tissue
4) rain bag cover which can be served as shopping bag as well


----------



## bh4me

In my chevron reissue. Feeling a little pink today


----------



## Baghongkonglady

I only use the drawstring bag for my chanel sunglasses. I think Ima flap bag (because they are shallow) it's absolutely fine. Why else would they provide them? In a larger bag where things gather at the bottom and risk getting crushed maybe not.


----------



## SoLoveCC

Baghongkonglady said:


> I only use the drawstring bag for my chanel sunglasses. I think Ima flap bag (because they are shallow) it's absolutely fine. Why else would they provide them? In a larger bag where things gather at the bottom and risk getting crushed maybe not.


Cool! Then I will start to bring my sunnies with me everyday


----------



## chicnfab

Coco duo flap


----------



## bbkiss

Heading to the farm with my tiny WOC  
- Card holder to hold cash
- Pack of tissues
- Blotting paper
- Lip balm, lipstick and eyeliner for touch ups
- Credit cards in purses' cards slots!


----------



## mamakelly

bbkiss said:


> Heading to the farm with my tiny WOC
> - Card holder to hold cash
> - Pack of tissues
> - Blotting paper
> - Lip balm, lipstick and eyeliner for touch ups
> - Credit cards in purses' cards slots!
> 
> View attachment 3496640


I spy Little Twin Stars.


----------



## bbkiss

mamakelly said:


> I spy Little Twin Stars.


Yea I love them! Haha!


----------



## SoLoveCC

First day out with my black caviar woc. Absolutely love it!
I can put 6 cards in the card slots. Then my cash in the compartment with zipper.
1) spare battery
2) mini clasp purse to put my keys & coins
3) tissue
4) card holder with some shopping/bonus cards 
5) LG phone


----------



## Tiffany April

My mini flap...


----------



## FancyPants77

SoLoveCC said:


> First day out with my black caviar woc. Absolutely love it!
> I can put 6 cards in the card slots. Then my cash in the compartment with zipper.
> 1) spare battery
> 2) mini clasp purse to put my keys & coins
> 3) tissue
> 4) card holder with some shopping/bonus cards
> 5) LG phone
> View attachment 3506218



Love your bag and I adore your little twin stars accessories! They're my favorite from Sanrio


----------



## Chanel923

Tiffany April said:


> My mini flap...


Now that's a red mini cruise 17 is missing! Love the combo.


----------



## SoLoveCC

FancyPants77 said:


> Love your bag and I adore your little twin stars accessories! They're my favorite from Sanrio


Me too


----------



## siriusblack44

My fav bag.


----------



## Tiffany April

Chanel923 said:


> Now that's a red mini cruise 17 is missing! Love the combo.


Thank you! I love this shade of red!


----------



## Ari23

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3475286
> 
> 
> my grab and go



Wow love! Can I please know the code and the price of this? Any idea what colours are available? Can you maybe share few more photos if possible? TIA! [emoji253]


----------



## s2_steph

Square mini


----------



## Baots

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


Wow! I like them!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my very vintage and beloved  lamb chanel kelly...
lv key cles, small pink wallet, medium size makeup case, some tissues, and mints and gum in zip back pocket. very spacious, room for my phone and keys 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and much more.


----------



## Lealu

Tiffany April said:


> My mini flap...


That red is absolutely stunning!  I am looking for that exact color combo!  Would you mind to please share the year and codes for your little beauty?  Are you able to stand the cles or wallet up lengthwise and close the bag without straining it?  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lealu

FunBagz said:


> M/L CF:
> View attachment 3430782
> View attachment 3430783


Absolutely stunning!  I am looking for this exact color combo!  Would you mind to please share the year and codes for this beautiful bag?  Thank you!


----------



## FunBagz

Lealu said:


> Absolutely stunning!  I am looking for this exact color combo!  Would you mind to please share the year and codes for this beautiful bag?  Thank you!



Thank you, Lealu.  Here is a photo of the tag.  HTH


----------



## MegumiX

I was on my way to Forbes conference yesterday. With miss Chanel and my new CDC matte croc. 

View media item 1186


----------



## Lealu

FunBagz said:


> Thank you, Lealu.  Here is a photo of the tag.  HTH
> View attachment 3521762


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very vintage and beloved  lamb chanel kelly...
> lv key cles, small pink wallet, medium size makeup case, some tissues, and mints and gum in zip back pocket. very spacious, room for my phone and keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520938
> View attachment 3520939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and much more.



I sooooooo adore this bag! Fabulous +++[emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Today with my 225.


----------



## Ice24

Lunch time with my new mini and chevron card holder


----------



## ZoeyZhou

My new M/L CF with
LV mini pochette for small things
LV small wallet
LV 6-key case


----------



## Kendie26

Camellia cardholder, BV keycase, Chanel lipgloss & IPhone 6+.... I'm usually pretty minimal with what I carry [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Camellia cardholder, BV keycase, Chanel lipgloss & IPhone 6+.... I'm usually pretty minimal with what I carry [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529812


There's definitely something WOW with the boy together with fuschia camellia cardholder.


----------



## Elenaneedsbags

I just noticed I didn't bring my purse when shooting picture for this thread...


----------



## vanillaicepink

Kendie26 said:


> Camellia cardholder, BV keycase, Chanel lipgloss & IPhone 6+.... I'm usually pretty minimal with what I carry [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529812


That's a beautiful card holder!!  Is it limited edition?


----------



## Kendie26

vanillaicepink said:


> That's a beautiful card holder!!  Is it limited edition?



Thank you... was a gift from hubby but I took pics of it with tag if you want to try to find one... it's from 2016, fall act 2
	

		
			
		

		
	



A lot of the fine folks here got these camellia card holders when they came out this fall . Not sure if they are considered " limited edition."


----------



## raspberrypink

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you... was a gift from hubby but I took pics of it with tag if you want to try to find one... it's from 2016, fall act 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534853
> 
> A lot of the fine folks here got these camellia card holders when they came out this fall . Not sure if they are considered " limited edition."


This is such a gorgeous card case! *drool*.


----------



## Kendie26

vanillaicepink said:


> That's a beautiful card holder!!  Is it limited edition?





raspberrypink said:


> This is such a gorgeous card case! *drool*.


thank you so much! It is a really pretty cardcase. I've seen it posted here on tPF  in red, fuschia & black


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you... was a gift from hubby but I took pics of it with tag if you want to try to find one... it's from 2016, fall act 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534853
> 
> A lot of the fine folks here got these camellia card holders when they came out this fall . Not sure if they are considered " limited edition."



Soooo beautiful. I love love love the camellia line from Fall. Breathtakingly gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

FancyPants77 said:


> Soooo beautiful. I love love love the camellia line from Fall. Breathtakingly gorgeous


yes, yes , yes I totally agree with you FancyPants (dang I ADORE your name!!!!!)


----------



## jaimejovoy

Kendie26 said:


> Camellia cardholder, BV keycase, Chanel lipgloss & IPhone 6+.... I'm usually pretty minimal with what I carry [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529812



Ah, was this Boy from Metiers d'art 2016? I love the all black look! Your SLG game is on point with gorgeous textures!


----------



## raspberrypink

Kendie26 said:


> Camellia cardholder, BV keycase, Chanel lipgloss & IPhone 6+.... I'm usually pretty minimal with what I carry [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529812


I absolutely love your camellia card case, which got me thinking.... I need one too! But the logical me was asking.... why would I need one? I keep most of my cards, cash, coins in one small wallet. If I use card case, what do u use to put cash/coins? Do the 2 items take more space than one small wallet? And do u use the card case for credit cards or "less important " cards like store discount cards etc? Trying to justify my potential purchase....haha.


----------



## vanillaicepink

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you... was a gift from hubby but I took pics of it with tag if you want to try to find one... it's from 2016, fall act 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534853
> 
> A lot of the fine folks here got these camellia card holders when they came out this fall . Not sure if they are considered " limited edition."


Cool! Thanks babe!! xx


----------



## Kendie26

jaimejovoy said:


> Ah, was this Boy from Metiers d'art 2016? I love the all black look! Your SLG game is on point with gorgeous textures!



That's so sweet, thank you Jaimejovoy! [emoji4]
Yes I believe this boy was Metiers d'art but attaching tag in case I'm wrong! My brain can't keep track of Chanel's names & seasons! [emoji23] Neiman Marcus is where I bought it so they definitely ordered it although I was told storewide, they only ordered 2 total.


----------



## Kendie26

raspberrypink said:


> I absolutely love your camellia card case, which got me thinking.... I need one too! But the logical me was asking.... why would I need one? I keep most of my cards, cash, coins in one small wallet. If I use card case, what do u use to put cash/coins? Do the 2 items take more space than one small wallet? And do u use the card case for credit cards or "less important " cards like store discount cards etc? Trying to justify my potential purchase....haha.


 haha I certainly do understand logic & trying to justify purchases. So, I may be a little weird with my use of wallets, card cases because I swap them out (along w/ my bags) almost everyday. Yes, it IS a pain doing that!! I have a large Boy wallet that holds everything you could need BUT i find most days I just don't need to carry ALL those store cards & every credit card, plus it won't fit into most of the smaller bags which I prefer....so that's why I have a small boy wallet & various card holders like this one. This camellia card holder has 3 credit card slots (1 on front, 2 on back side) plus the interior section. I often just grab a card holder for my license & 2 credit cards for the day & then I'll stick some cash into the center section.......I find that's usually all I'll need for the day, plus it's perfect for smaller bags because then there is plenty of room for my keycase, iphone, lipstick, etc.  I would guess that my BV keycase & this cardholder would be close to the size of a small wallet (oh,my BV keycase also has a card slot on back plus interior fits cards also).
Hope this helps somewhat!! Good Luck if you decide to get one...I'm sure you'd love it & find good uses for it, to justify it!


----------



## Gatorgirl45

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you... was a gift from hubby but I took pics of it with tag if you want to try to find one... it's from 2016, fall act 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534853
> 
> A lot of the fine folks here got these camellia card holders when they came out this fall . Not sure if they are considered " limited edition."


This is so cute! How many cards can it hold?


----------



## Kendie26

Gatorgirl45 said:


> This is so cute! How many cards can it hold?


hi & thank you....3 credit card slots (1 on front & 2 on back side) plus center compartment opens for either more cards,coins or cash


----------



## raspberrypink

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji38] haha I certainly do understand logic & trying to justify purchases. So, I may be a little weird with my use of wallets, card cases because I swap them out (along w/ my bags) almost everyday. Yes, it IS a pain doing that!! I have a large Boy wallet that holds everything you could need BUT i find most days I just don't need to carry ALL those store cards & every credit card, plus it won't fit into most of the smaller bags which I prefer....so that's why I have a small boy wallet & various card holders like this one. This camellia card holder has 3 credit card slots (1 on front, 2 on back side) plus the interior section. I often just grab a card holder for my license & 2 credit cards for the day & then I'll stick some cash into the center section.......I find that's usually all I'll need for the day, plus it's perfect for smaller bags because then there is plenty of room for my keycase, iphone, lipstick, etc.  I would guess that my BV keycase & this cardholder would be close to the size of a small wallet (oh,my BV keycase also has a card slot on back plus interior fits cards also).
> Hope this helps somewhat!! Good Luck if you decide to get one...I'm sure you'd love it & find good uses for it, to justify it!


Thanks Kendie26 for sharing! I've always wondered how others use the card cases cos to me, I've always put everything in a wallet.....be it long or short wallet. Hmm... gotta really think of how to incorporate these beautiful card cases into my life[emoji173]. In the meantime I'll just drool over yours...


----------



## jaimejovoy

What's in my Boy today...

Maison Fabre rabbit fur gloves
Gucci Bow Signature Train Pass Case
Diorific Matte Fluid in Luxury


----------



## minicupcake

Love how much the square mini fits. Chanel card holder, small o-case, LV key holder, concealer and lip gloss, and small pack of tissues and iPhone 6 not pictured.  All the essentials I need!


----------



## dotty8

minicupcake said:


> Love how much the square mini fits. Chanel card holder, small o-case, LV key holder, concealer and lip gloss, and small pack of tissues and iPhone 6 not pictured.  All the essentials I need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542844



Beautiful items!  And I love your user name too


----------



## minicupcake

dotty8 said:


> Beautiful items!  And I love your user name too



Thanks so much, dotty! Xo[emoji8]


----------



## yinnie

Woc using the card slots and zipper compartments for money 
Fits also slim cardholder, small coin purse with keys, lip balm, car key fob, foldable ray bans and some tissues. 
Not pictured is my Iphone which also fits into the bag.


----------



## dentluxe

I love seeing these so I thought I would share my what's in my classic flap today 
(LV Curieuse Compact Wallet, Celine sunnies, Prada key holder, carmex, ysl lipstick and Iphone cable).


----------



## Yingtwilight

I'm carrying my newly-purchased WOC (black lambskin with GHW) today... it holds credit cards and LV key pouch, my work ID and my phone. That's all.


----------



## AllthingsLV

I love this thread!!!
It feeds my obsession [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!

I'm carrying pretty light in my Luxe Ligne Bowler today.  

1.  LV Trousseau Ronde for pens/pencils/
     phone charger/cords
2. LV Cosmetic /Toiletry bag
3. Prada eyeglass case
4. LV Cles for credit cards & ID
5. Gloves because it's a ridiculous 4 degrees 
     in Michigan 
6. True Lemon packets, never leave home 
     without them.


----------



## Joshua Y

Hello, I am an hobbyist that enjoys forums in general. I'm new to the forum, and this is my first post. Here is my fiancee's brand new white medium caviar classic flap with light (champagne?) gold hardware. the picture i took in the bright artificial light makes it look bright white, but in person and in natural light it's a great off-white shade.


----------



## bh4me

Went with my reissue  In it, my mini ocase, flap cardholder, zip cardholder, key holder, and phone.


----------



## Hillevil

bh4me said:


> Went with my reissue  In it, my mini ocase, flap cardholder, zip cardholder, key holder, and phone.
> 
> View attachment 3557204



WOW that is a gorgeous reissue bh4me!


----------



## Hillevil

in my bag today


----------



## bh4me

Hillevil said:


> WOW that is a gorgeous reissue bh4me!


Thank you! One of my faves for sure!



Hillevil said:


> in my bag today


This is so cute! Is it a mini?


----------



## Hillevil

bh4me said:


> Thank you! One of my faves for sure!
> 
> 
> This is so cute! Is it a mini?


It's a seasonal flap in washed lambskin from 2012, not sure what the size is called but it's like a m/l but less structured in shape.  Still a favourite of mine.


----------



## ouikm

love this thread.


----------



## Rina337

Went out for dinner with some friends so I only needed keys, wallet... I did have a pack of mints and small pack of tissues too. My phone is usually in my pocket rather than my bag.


----------



## katy87

Hillevil said:


> in my bag today


Looks gorgeous !


----------



## PrincessSaf

So this bag has totally surprised me today by how much it can hold.... Chanel Classic Flap Maxi in Caviar.
Toiletry pouch 15 holding tissues lippy gum painkillers and plasters
Zippy coin purse as my wallet
Umbrella
Agenda PM
6 key holder
Work pass
Samsung S6 Edge Plus (not in pic)
Toilet wipes
Washlets
2 subway cookies
500ml bottle

I am shocked!


----------



## FunBagz

In my rectangular mini (with room to spare):

Flat card holder w/driver's license, 2 credit cards and about 5-6 buisiness cards
Soft pouch w/mints, blush, Advil, 2 lip colors, bronzer, blush brush and concealer
Sunglasses in soft case
LV cles with car key fob and 1 key




Sunglasses go on top:


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> In my rectangular mini (with room to spare):
> 
> Flat card holder w/driver's license, 2 credit cards and about 5-6 buisiness cards
> Soft pouch w/mints, blush, Advil, 2 lip colors, bronzer, blush brush and concealer
> Sunglasses in soft case
> LV cles with car key fob and 1 key
> 
> View attachment 3580308
> 
> 
> Sunglasses go on top:
> View attachment 3580309


----------



## bh4me

In my old medium boy-
Small wallet, key holder, and pouch (with lip balm, 2 wipe packets, lotion packet, meds, tissue, and oil sheets)


----------



## Tiffany April

Mini Mademoiselle Chic Flap..Love this bag!! It fits so much! It also fit my iPhone 7.


----------



## Lealu

Tiffany April said:


> Mini Mademoiselle Chic Flap..Love this bag!! It fits so much! It also fit my iPhone 7.



Gorgeous bag! [emoji7] Would you mind to please share when and where you found her?


----------



## Tiffany April

Lealu said:


> Gorgeous bag! [emoji7] Would you mind to please share when and where you found her?


Thanks! This is from last year Cruise '16


----------



## MsModernShopper

Tiffany April said:


> Mini Mademoiselle Chic Flap..Love this bag!! It fits so much! It also fit my iPhone 7.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tiffany April said:


> Mini Mademoiselle Chic Flap..Love this bag!! It fits so much! It also fit my iPhone 7.


 this bag, so sorry i missed it. waiting for a black to pop up on resale! yours is such a great color!


----------



## mohnisingh

bh4me said:


> Went with my reissue  In it, my mini ocase, flap cardholder, zip cardholder, key holder, and phone.
> 
> View attachment 3557204


If you don't mind me asking, how much was the zip card holder?


----------



## bh4me

mohnisingh said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much was the zip card holder?


np. It's $475.


----------



## gtoreb

bh4me said:


> np. It's $475.



Ho bh4me, beuatiful contents. Mind sharing the code doe the zip card case. TIA


----------



## cajhingle

reissue spill


----------



## bh4me

gtoreb said:


> Ho bh4me, beuatiful contents. Mind sharing the code doe the zip card case. TIA


Here you go...


----------



## bh4me

I'm a small bag girl now but I decided to use my Medallion today. It can hold more but I only have 3 items in it


----------



## Pgirl2016

carollinus said:


> Bring my new coco handle out and bring a red beauty home... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431730
> View attachment 3431731


Is this coco handle size mini or size small? Thanks! It's stunning! Also have you found any shape changes in the base part of the bag e.g. Sagging?


----------



## squidgee

Rectangle mini today with LV ZCP, cles, lipstick, hand sanitizer, and phone


----------



## ShelleyKaye

Chanel classic double flap jumbo
LV key cles
LV round coin purse
LV small ring agenda
Maui Jim sunglasses with microfiber cloth
LV mini pochette (Byredo Mohave Ghost hand cream, tampon, headache medicine, single hand sanitizer, chopstick cheaters for my kiddos, nail clippers, Dior Addict Lip Maximizer, Too Faced mascara, Buxom gloss in Pink Lady, Chanel No 5 Leau, purse table hanger from Etsy)
Chanel coin purse (license, cards, cash)


----------



## best_carnation

This is what I carry on a non-rainy day. I can keep a small umbrella in the bag but it means no space for LV mini pochette.


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

I had a lot with me yesterday. [emoji38][emoji4]


----------



## squidgee

plzflyme2themoo said:


> I had a lot with me yesterday. [emoji38][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611562
> View attachment 3611563


Oooh gorgeous reissue!  What size is it, may I ask? I'm forever waffling between a 225 and 226 for my next reissue addition!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

squidgee said:


> Oooh gorgeous reissue!  What size is it, may I ask? I'm forever waffling between a 225 and 226 for my next reissue addition!



Mine is 225. Perfect size for me since I pack light most of the time. [emoji8]


----------



## squidgee

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Mine is 225. Perfect size for me since I pack light most of the time. [emoji8]


Thanks so much! Moo! Argh it's really hard to decide. I like the "safety" of the bigger 226 size but looks like the 225 can fit the essentials plus a bit more nicely!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

squidgee said:


> Thanks so much! Moo! Argh it's really hard to decide. I like the "safety" of the bigger 226 size but looks like the 225 can fit the essentials plus a bit more nicely!



It depends on how much you carry daily. I went through the same dilemma and I ended up getting a jumbo. I don't regret it but now I know that M/L would have worked for me as well.


----------



## LeePalmer

jaimejovoy said:


> View attachment 3536804
> 
> What's in my Boy today...
> 
> Maison Fabre rabbit fur gloves
> Gucci Bow Signature Train Pass Case
> Diorific Matte Fluid in Luxury


So cute!



minicupcake said:


> Love how much the square mini fits. Chanel card holder, small o-case, LV key holder, concealer and lip gloss, and small pack of tissues and iPhone 6 not pictured.  All the essentials I need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542844


Omg I jealous you!


----------



## cabbagekid

My New Medium Chevron Boy in calfskin carries my Zippy Coin Purse, Round Coin Purse, Key Cles, Cardholder, Key holder, custom leather pouch, and iPhone 6 Plus (not pictured).


----------



## MochaCake

plzflyme2themoo said:


> I had a lot with me yesterday. [emoji38][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611562
> View attachment 3611563


My favorite reissue combo. Nice to see how much it fits.


----------



## SoLoveCC

cabbagekid said:


> My New Medium Chevron Boy in calfskin carries my Zippy Coin Purse, Round Coin Purse, Key Cles, Cardholder, Key holder, custom leather pouch, and iPhone 6 Plus (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 3613012
> 
> View attachment 3613013


Love ur bag in bag.
I was thinking to use one but worried that it would occupy the limited space in my old medium boy or classic jumbo.


----------



## SoLoveCC

Tiffany April said:


> Mini Mademoiselle Chic Flap..Love this bag!! It fits so much! It also fit my iPhone 7.


Love the colour of ur mini flap! It seems very spacious!


----------



## ChloePanda168

Just move into my so black rectangular mini  ...don't mind the bedding haha


----------



## Calliandraroad

ChloePanda168 said:


> Just move into my so black rectangular mini  ...don't mind the bedding haha


Congrats, mini twin!! Looks like you're getting ready to use it already! What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## ChloePanda168

Calliandraroad said:


> Congrats, mini twin!! Looks like you're getting ready to use it already! What are your thoughts on it?


It fits everything I need pretty well. The only thing is I initally wanted to use a LV pocket organizer instead of my BV card holder. Idk if the pocket organizer would fit. It is so much prettier in person, photos don't do it justice. It seems like it will hold up well. 

What do you think?


----------



## Calliandraroad

ChloePanda168 said:


> It fits everything I need pretty well. The only thing is I initally wanted to use a LV pocket organizer instead of my BV card holder. Idk if the pocket organizer would fit. It is so much prettier in person, photos don't do it justice. It seems like it will hold up well.
> 
> What do you think?


I also feel that it looks much nicer irl than in photographs. It's hard to capture the true look in photos. It almost looks satiny(?) in some sunlight, more matte in dim lighting. I like rect minis for their ease of use and this type of leather seems to be more carefree/lower maintenance than lambskin. This mini will be more of a casual bag for me.


----------



## Kmora

ShelleyKaye said:


> Chanel classic double flap jumbo
> LV key cles
> LV round coin purse
> LV small ring agenda
> Maui Jim sunglasses with microfiber cloth
> LV mini pochette (Byredo Mohave Ghost hand cream, tampon, headache medicine, single hand sanitizer, chopstick cheaters for my kiddos, nail clippers, Dior Addict Lip Maximizer, Too Faced mascara, Buxom gloss in Pink Lady, Chanel No 5 Leau, purse table hanger from Etsy)
> Chanel coin purse (license, cards, cash)



In the right bottom - is it a LV bag hanger I see?  I would LOVE one! When and where did you buy it?  I guess it is not available at LV now...haven't seen it before.


----------



## Bags_4_life

In my new jumbo yesterday, also posted on my Instagram https://www.instagram.com/bags_4_life/


----------



## ChloePanda168

Calliandraroad said:


> I also feel that it looks much nicer irl than in photographs. It's hard to capture the true look in photos. It almost looks satiny(?) in some sunlight, more matte in dim lighting. I like rect minis for their ease of use and this type of leather seems to be more carefree/lower maintenance than lambskin. This mini will be more of a casual bag for me.


I agree and it'll be a casual bag for me as well


----------



## cabbagekid

Bags_4_life said:


> In my new jumbo yesterday, also posted on my Instagram https://www.instagram.com/bags_4_life/
> 
> View attachment 3620003



That bag hook Is tdf! How cool!


----------



## ShelleyKaye

Kmora said:


> In the right bottom - is it a LV bag hanger I see?  I would LOVE one! When and where did you buy it?  I guess it is not available at LV now...haven't seen it before.


It's just a purse hanger that I got from etsy. A lady takes her old bags and cuts the canvas to make these!


----------



## Kmora

ShelleyKaye said:


> It's just a purse hanger that I got from etsy. A lady takes her old bags and cuts the canvas to make these!



It looks great! Do you remember her nickname?


----------



## squidgee

First time out with my 225 and carrying:
2 lippies
Mini hand sanitizer bottle
1 nail polish bottle
LV ZCP
LV cles
Pen
Pack of tissues
MAC pressed powder 
Sunglasses (not shown)
iPhone 6s (not shown)


----------



## ShelleyKaye

Kmora said:


> It looks great! Do you remember her nickname?


LoveYouMoreStore


----------



## loveydovey35

Carrying my Deuville tote in red, it goes great with my casual Friday outfit, it adds a nice touch of color.
Inside:
Chanel sunglasses
Cosmetic bag
Notebook
Misc. bag (gold) holds earphones, pen and gum...


----------



## ChloePanda168

I switched into my medium . I try not to carry too much so this is also about what I carry in my mini flap as well.


----------



## chicnfab

My daily essentials.. I'm typically not the type who keeps changing wallet/slg.. so this is what you will see in any of my bags all the time for my essentials... I know it's boring hehehehe.. that's why I rarely post in here..  inside of my Chanel eyelet flap
    Tory burch sunglass
     Key pouch (from Aldo)
     Jeanne wallet
     Pouch (from Pochette felicie)
     iPhone 6 which is not pictured


----------



## Kendie26

I'm minimalistic so I typically just carry my keypouch, small wallet or card case, a lip product  or 2, iPhone,  & small hand cream on occasion 
	

		
			
		

		
	



All in my tweed reissue (225 /small size)


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> I'm minimalistic so I typically just carry my keypouch, small wallet or card case, a lip product  or 2, iPhone,  & small hand cream on occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634507
> 
> All in my tweed reissue (225 /small size)


What a lovely tweed!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> What a lovely tweed!


Thanks so much chicnfab...she was my holy grail bag as I have a special soft spot for tweed (all thanks to dearest Vanana)


----------



## Bags_4_life

chicnfab said:


> My daily essentials.. I'm typically not the type who keeps changing wallet/slg.. so this is what you will see in any of my bags all the time for my essentials... I know it's boring hehehehe.. that's why I rarely post in here..  inside of my Chanel eyelet flap
> Tory burch sunglass
> Key pouch (from Aldo)
> Jeanne wallet
> Pouch (from Pochette felicie)
> iPhone 6 which is not pictured



The pochette felice pouch looks so useful!! Love how flat it is


----------



## chicnfab

Bags_4_life said:


> The pochette felice pouch looks so useful!! Love how flat it is


Yes very much useful. I don't carry lots of makeup and don't do retouching so this one is perfect for me..


----------



## ChloePanda168

Kendie26 said:


> I'm minimalistic so I typically just carry my keypouch, small wallet or card case, a lip product  or 2, iPhone,  & small hand cream on occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634507
> 
> All in my tweed reissue (225 /small size)


SO cute! How do you like the size?


----------



## Kmora

chicnfab said:


> My daily essentials.. I'm typically not the type who keeps changing wallet/slg.. so this is what you will see in any of my bags all the time for my essentials... I know it's boring hehehehe.. that's why I rarely post in here..  inside of my Chanel eyelet flap
> Tory burch sunglass
> Key pouch (from Aldo)
> Jeanne wallet
> Pouch (from Pochette felicie)
> iPhone 6 which is not pictured





Bags_4_life said:


> The pochette felice pouch looks so useful!! Love how flat it is





chicnfab said:


> Yes very much useful. I don't carry lots of makeup and don't do retouching so this one is perfect for me..



I was also very surprised to see how useful this Felicie insert looks! I normally hate flat pouches but I do see the use in a small bag now! Couldn't find any use for the LV NF pouch and sold it after almost a year. But this pouch would be useful...might order it as a replacement


----------



## Kendie26

ChloePanda168 said:


> SO cute! How do you like the size?


Thank you ChloePanda!  I like this size & can definitely make it work since I don't carry lots around (what i posted inside bag is typical for me) ...I do prefer the next size up (226) in reissues a little bit more, especially for daytime. I just had to get this bag because I desperately wanted this tweed & this was the only size (to best of my knowledge)


----------



## ChloePanda168

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you ChloePanda!  I like this size & can definitely make it work since I don't carry lots around (what i posted inside bag is typical for me) ...I do prefer the next size up (226) in reissues a little bit more, especially for daytime. I just had to get this bag because I desperately wanted this tweed & this was the only size (to best of my knowledge)


Oh got it! I know the feeling and also may check out the M/L later on. That tweed is stunning


----------



## ZoeyZhou

In my CF M/L: I have a matching card case and a LV mini pochette which holds my essentials. I also put Car key case and cell phone in the bag.


----------



## happymini97

I'd like to introduce my bag ( which was my mom's bag but she gave it to me ). 
I barely use this bag because its surface is shiny so quite conspicuos for me to carry even though the color is black.( and the handles mixed with chains are quite heavy)
I only carry it when i want to be look older and mature ))


----------



## Selenet

In my Maxi today!
Furla makeup bag, Sensai powder (best ever!)
Passport in Longchamp covers
Dior sunglasses
MK card wallet (gift from my boyfriend even though he doesn't care for brands at all, I thought it was so sweet of him)
Keys, metro card, headache medicine

The bag could fit more though, I usually carry my Ipad mini in its case as well.


----------



## shortyty

ChloePanda168 said:


> I switched into my medium . I try not to carry too much so this is also about what I carry in my mini flap as well.


Love your tokidoki card holder I have one too!


----------



## ChloePanda168

shortyty said:


> Love your tokidoki card holder I have one too!



They're cute right?!


----------



## boradori007

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3645656
> 
> 
> In my Maxi today!
> Furla makeup bag, Sensai powder (best ever!)
> Passport in Longchamp covers
> Dior sunglasses
> MK card wallet (gift from my boyfriend even though he doesn't care for brands at all, I thought it was so sweet of him)
> Keys, metro card, headache medicine
> 
> The bag could fit more though, I usually carry my Ipad mini in its case as well.


Black caviar is so lovely!


----------



## batbeauty15

Hey Guys, I'm new to the Chanel world and forum so wanted to drop in and say Hi! Xoxo


----------



## chicnfab

With my dearest gst today

Folder 
Agenda
Jeanne wallet
LV pouch for my lippies
Tory burch shades
Key holder
Coach pouch for my passport and etc


----------



## chicnfab

batbeauty15 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm new to the Chanel world and forum so wanted to drop in and say Hi! Xoxo


Hello..


----------



## Kendie26

batbeauty15 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm new to the Chanel world and forum so wanted to drop in and say Hi! Xoxo


Welcome to tPF!! Love your bag....a true, magnificent classic!


----------



## batbeauty15

chicnfab said:


> Hello..


Hi There xoxox!  Thanks for welcoming me! xoxo


----------



## batbeauty15

Kendie26 said:


> Welcome to tPF!! Love your bag....a true, magnificent classic!


Thank you for the welcome!!  and thank you this is probably one of my favorite bags! xoxox


----------



## Susanvh

Today's luggage... In my bag are, lipstick, key holder, key cles, double zip wallet, iPhone, agenda cover that I use as a checkbook holder, a little perfume - and there was a pen but it rolled under the couch while I was taking this photo, and now I can't reach it!  Not pictured - old candy wrappers, about 35 receipts, two packets of splenda, and a chinese takeout menu.


----------



## ChloePanda168

Susanvh said:


> Today's luggage... In my bag are, lipstick, key holder, key cles, double zip wallet, iPhone, agenda cover that I use as a checkbook holder, a little perfume - and there was a pen but it rolled under the couch while I was taking this photo, and now I can't reach it!  Not pictured - old candy wrappers, about 35 receipts, two packets of splenda, and a chinese takeout menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651191


How do you like the double zip wallet?


----------



## Susanvh

So far I'm pretty enamored with it, but to be fair I've only had it a few days.  What I like about it is that it's small enough to throw in my tote and just use it all the time as my regular wallet and then pull it out when I want to run in somewhere.  I think it's going to be a winner. I'm taking it on vacation this weekend so I will put it to the test.


----------



## Susanvh

ChloePanda168 said:


> How do you like the double zip wallet?


So far I'm pretty enamored with it, but to be fair I've only had it a few days.  What I like about it is that it's small enough to throw in my tote and just use it all the time as my regular wallet and then pull it out when I want to run in somewhere.  I think it's going to be a winner. I'm taking it on vacation this weekend so I will put it to the test.


----------



## ChloePanda168

Susanvh said:


> So far I'm pretty enamored with it, but to be fair I've only had it a few days.  What I like about it is that it's small enough to throw in my tote and just use it all the time as my regular wallet and then pull it out when I want to run in somewhere.  I think it's going to be a winner. I'm taking it on vacation this weekend so I will put it to the test.


ooo Nice! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Bagluvn

loveydovey35 said:


> Carrying my Deuville tote in red, it goes great with my casual Friday outfit, it adds a nice touch of color.
> Inside:
> Chanel sunglasses
> Cosmetic bag
> Notebook
> Misc. bag (gold) holds earphones, pen and gum...


The red bag is super cute!  Luv


----------



## loveydovey35

Traveling light today.
Chanel Jumbo in Caviar leather with GHW, matching wallet, Kiehls lip balm, Chanel sunglasses, Victoria Beckham lip gloss in "Heat", car keys, iphone.


----------



## aa12

loveydovey35 said:


> Traveling light today.
> Chanel Jumbo in Caviar leather with GHW, matching wallet, Kiehls lip balm, Chanel sunglasses, Victoria Beckham lip gloss in "Heat", car keys, iphone.


love this! Is this the large full sized wallet?


----------



## loveydovey35

aa12 said:


> love this! Is this the large full sized wallet?



Hi!
Yes, here are some picture so you can see it....


----------



## aa12

loveydovey35 said:


> Hi!
> Yes, here are some picture so you can see it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663991
> View attachment 3663993
> View attachment 3663994
> View attachment 3663995


Thank you so much for this, I have been debating if I should buy a full size wallet or go for the medium, nice to know it fits inside your bag comfortably! Thank you for the great photos!


----------



## loveydovey35

aa12 said:


> Thank you so much for this, I have been debating if I should buy a full size wallet or go for the medium, nice to know it fits inside your bag comfortably! Thank you for the great photos!


I fits great, but it does limit the amount of "stuff" I can carry around. I do have a thinner wallet that I use when I want to carry more, here is a picture, its super thin and its so soft and beautiful....


----------



## bj81

Love this thread, however I clearly need a better cosmetic bag after viewing all these wonderful "inside" shots.


----------



## Tiffany April

My Chanel Reissue 224. It also fits my iPhone 7(not pictured).


----------



## saesea

loveydovey35 said:


> I fits great, but it does limit the amount of "stuff" I can carry around. I do have a thinner wallet that I use when I want to carry more, here is a picture, its super thin and its so soft and beautiful....


Love this thin one! Does it have any card slots inside??


----------



## aa12

loveydovey35 said:


> I fits great, but it does limit the amount of "stuff" I can carry around. I do have a thinner wallet that I use when I want to carry more, here is a picture, its super thin and its so soft and beautiful....


Beautiful! I was just looking at all the flap wallets the other day and the zip around one is so slim in comparison!


----------



## loveydovey35

saesea said:


> Love this thin one! Does it have any card slots inside??



Yes, it has card slots, here is a picture of what can fit in it...


----------



## missconvy

Susanvh said:


> Today's luggage... In my bag are, lipstick, key holder, key cles, double zip wallet, iPhone, agenda cover that I use as a checkbook holder, a little perfume - and there was a pen but it rolled under the couch while I was taking this photo, and now I can't reach it!  Not pictured - old candy wrappers, about 35 receipts, two packets of splenda, and a chinese takeout menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651191




Hello, beautiful cross body. 
I was wondering if you notice fingerprints on your amarante key holder? Thanks.


----------



## missconvy

Tiffany April said:


> My Chanel Reissue 224. It also fits my iPhone 7(not pictured).



This is gorgeous! I was wondering what color this bag is called? Thanks.


----------



## Susanvh

missconvy said:


> Hello, beautiful cross body.
> I was wondering if you notice fingerprints on your amarante key holder? Thanks.


Thank you!  I suppose it does get a few fingerprints but not so much that you'd worry about it. i pulled it out of my bag for this shot and I did not clean it before the photo.  I handle it all day every day so I think I probably rub back off whatever fingerprints get on it and if anything unfortunate gets on it (like chocolate ice cream, lol), a quick wipe with a paper towel and a little water or a light spritz of windex cleans it right up.   If you're thinking of getting one I wouldn't hesitate.  My most used/valued SLGs are my key holders!


----------



## missconvy

Susanvh said:


> Thank you!  I suppose it does get a few fingerprints but not so much that you'd worry about it. i pulled it out of my bag for this shot and I did not clean it before the photo.  I handle it all day every day so I think I probably rub back off whatever fingerprints get on it and if anything unfortunate gets on it (like chocolate ice cream, lol), a quick wipe with a paper towel and a little water or a light spritz of windex cleans it right up.   If you're thinking of getting one I wouldn't hesitate.  My most used/valued SLGs are my key holders!



Thanks so much for this insight!! [emoji5]


----------



## saesea

loveydovey35 said:


> Yes, it has card slots, here is a picture of what can fit in it...


Thanks for sharing the pictures! It looks so useful inside!


----------



## Tiffany April

missconvy said:


> This is gorgeous! I was wondering what color this bag is called? Thanks! It's white, but not sure if there's a particular name for this white since I've bought this over 10 years ago.


----------



## dzi

Typically regardless which bag i carry, there will be always 2 small bags in it, (1) Tintamar travel organiser & (2) Hermes dust bag



Inside black tintamar travel organiser
-- Chanel wallet
-- Chanel card holder
-- Lulu guinness coin purse
-- iPhone 7+
-- Hermes key pouch 
-- Pen
-- Car key
-- Portable charger
-- earpcs

Inside Hermes dust bag, i didn't display all  there are still stuff like plaster, nail clipper, lip stick/gloss, etc


----------



## Nevermind_

Inside my new Gabrielle ❤️


----------



## BagLadyT

Tiffany April said:


> My Chanel Reissue 224. It also fits my iPhone 7(not pictured).



Off topic but does your Chanel gloss leak a bit when lying on it's side? (That looks like the shade Jubilation.) Anyways, mine does and it drives me crazy!


----------



## Tiffany April

BagLadyT said:


> Off topic but does your Chanel gloss leak a bit when lying on it's side? (That looks like the shade Jubilation.) Anyways, mine does and it drives me crazy!


Yes it does! It's so annoying! Sometimes I keep it in a little pouch so it won't leak into my bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

Tiffany April said:


> Yes it does! It's so annoying! Sometimes I keep it in a little pouch so it won't leak into my bag.



So it's not just mine! They are nice glosses but very poor packaging.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy Friday everyone!

I finally got my HG classic flap medium in black caviar for my 30th birthday last year  I hardly ever carry it (too afraid) but I've decided to carry it everywhere this weekend. I've just had great fun packing it up. Here's what's inside:

- Louis Vuitton cles, card holder and coin purse in coordinating epi pink also on first proper outing 
- Glasses cleaning cloth covered in pictures of bags, sunglasses and shoes, bought on trip to San Francisco
- Prettiest mini hand sanitiser ever, bought on trip to New Zealand
- Kleenex
- Givenchy lip balm in pink leather packaging
- Chanel Coco Mademoiselle purse spray & Chanel face powder
- Key pouch with a pink bow (unbranded)
- Montblanc Princess Grace pen, also a birthday present 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## FancyPants77

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I finally got my HG classic flap medium in black caviar for my 30th birthday last year  I hardly ever carry it (too afraid) but I've decided to carry it everywhere this weekend. I've just had great fun packing it up. Here's what's inside:
> 
> - Louis Vuitton cles, card holder and coin purse in coordinating epi pink also on first proper outing
> - Glasses cleaning cloth covered in pictures of bags, sunglasses and shoes, bought on trip to San Francisco
> - Prettiest mini hand sanitiser ever, bought on trip to New Zealand
> - Kleenex
> - Givenchy lip balm in pink leather packaging
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle purse spray & Chanel face powder
> - Key pouch with a pink bow (unbranded)
> - Montblanc Princess Grace pen, also a birthday present
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Glad you're enjoying it! Lovely items!


----------



## bklner2014

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I finally got my HG classic flap medium in black caviar for my 30th birthday last year  I hardly ever carry it (too afraid) but I've decided to carry it everywhere this weekend. I've just had great fun packing it up. Here's what's inside:
> 
> - Louis Vuitton cles, card holder and coin purse in coordinating epi pink also on first proper outing
> - Glasses cleaning cloth covered in pictures of bags, sunglasses and shoes, bought on trip to San Francisco
> - Prettiest mini hand sanitiser ever, bought on trip to New Zealand
> - Kleenex
> - Givenchy lip balm in pink leather packaging
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle purse spray & Chanel face powder
> - Key pouch with a pink bow (unbranded)
> - Montblanc Princess Grace pen, also a birthday present
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Your SLGs are so cute! This is a medium-sized flap? I'm amazed at the amount of stuff you can fit in your bag! I can't fit that much in mine...


----------



## chicnfab

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I finally got my HG classic flap medium in black caviar for my 30th birthday last year  I hardly ever carry it (too afraid) but I've decided to carry it everywhere this weekend. I've just had great fun packing it up. Here's what's inside:
> 
> - Louis Vuitton cles, card holder and coin purse in coordinating epi pink also on first proper outing
> - Glasses cleaning cloth covered in pictures of bags, sunglasses and shoes, bought on trip to San Francisco
> - Prettiest mini hand sanitiser ever, bought on trip to New Zealand
> - Kleenex
> - Givenchy lip balm in pink leather packaging
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle purse spray & Chanel face powder
> - Key pouch with a pink bow (unbranded)
> - Montblanc Princess Grace pen, also a birthday present
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Lovely! Can't stop looking at Lv 3 card holders


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I finally got my HG classic flap medium in black caviar for my 30th birthday last year  I hardly ever carry it (too afraid) but I've decided to carry it everywhere this weekend. I've just had great fun packing it up. Here's what's inside:
> 
> - Louis Vuitton cles, card holder and coin purse in coordinating epi pink also on first proper outing
> - Glasses cleaning cloth covered in pictures of bags, sunglasses and shoes, bought on trip to San Francisco
> - Prettiest mini hand sanitiser ever, bought on trip to New Zealand
> - Kleenex
> - Givenchy lip balm in pink leather packaging
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle purse spray & Chanel face powder
> - Key pouch with a pink bow (unbranded)
> - Montblanc Princess Grace pen, also a birthday present
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Very nice! I love that little pouch with the bow along with everything else! Today was the first day I took my Jumbo out and I was a bit nervous to have her out and about. I gave myself a little pep talk and tried to get over it. We paid too much money for our HGS to collect dust. We have to take them out for a spin and enjoy once in awhile


----------



## Hipsu33

My bag for today... Chanel Boy Small Black Calf RHW.
I absolutely love the ruthenium gold hardware. It keeps the style of the bag a bit more casual.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all for the lovely comments. X

Bklner, yes I have the medium. It can fit a lot if I'm careful about selecting slim SLGs 

BagLady T, you're absolutely right about enjoying our HGs. I really enjoyed carrying my bag today but I felt paranoid about scratching its inside leather and chain. Not sure when I'll stop feeling so anxious about it x

Thanks again for sharing my enjoyment. So glad I found this forum


----------



## JLbb




----------



## Chanel923

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3694160


Seriously, this reissue is so beautiful.


----------



## missconvy

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3694160



Stun-ning!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Victoria secret toiletries bag 
Coach long wallet 
Coach sunglasses [emoji41] 
Chanel sunglasses [emoji41] 
LV cles 
Coin purse 
Word on fire mass booklet 
Catechism of the Catholic Church 
Kindle 
Eos lip balm 
Key fob w/patriots lanyard


----------



## luvbags29

Here is my vintage lambskin tote and all her goodies inside.


----------



## bh4me

In my reissue... key holder, wallet, and mini pochette (with lip balm, lipstick, lotion, tissue, oil sheet, wipes, and meds).


----------



## Nadiazhang

bh4me said:


> In my reissue... key holder, wallet, and mini pochette (with lip balm, lipstick, lotion, tissue, oil sheet, wipes, and meds).
> View attachment 3698938


Very beautiful! Is it 226? Or 225? Thanks!


----------



## bh4me

Nadiazhang said:


> Very beautiful! Is it 226? Or 225? Thanks!


Thank you! It's a 225.


----------



## aa12

bh4me said:


> In my reissue... key holder, wallet, and mini pochette (with lip balm, lipstick, lotion, tissue, oil sheet, wipes, and meds).
> View attachment 3698938


gorgeous! Do you use this daily?


----------



## ashin121

Since having my baby (who's now 14 months), my chanel babies have been untouched. Mainly use my Prada diaper bag the past year. Since he's "older" , I'm carrying less. Found the gst to be an uncomfortable diaper bag. However the On The Road tote, has been perfect!!!!!  

- Chanel Woc
- Chanel sunglasses
- baby medicine pouch (son has a lot of food allergies ) 
- baby stuff: diapers, wipes, book, extra clothes, snack, babyganics hand sanitizer 
-iPhone


----------



## bh4me

aa12 said:


> gorgeous! Do you use this daily?


 Thanks! These are my daily essentials. I rotate bags and slgs when I feel like it. I like variety


----------



## FancyPants77

ashin121 said:


> Since having my baby (who's now 14 months), my chanel babies have been untouched. Mainly use my Prada diaper bag the past year. Since he's "older" , I'm carrying less. Found the gst to be an uncomfortable diaper bag. However the On The Road tote, has been perfect!!!!!
> 
> - Chanel Woc
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - baby medicine pouch (son has a lot of food allergies )
> - baby stuff: diapers, wipes, book, extra clothes, snack, babyganics hand sanitizer
> -iPhone



Looks like a perfect baby/toddler bag! . So pretty.


----------



## Bags_4_life

All black in my jumbo yesterday ⚫️♠️◼️


----------



## dearsunny

Bags_4_life said:


> All black in my jumbo yesterday ⚫️♠️◼️
> 
> View attachment 3703735



Perfection!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

bh4me said:


> In my reissue... key holder, wallet, and mini pochette (with lip balm, lipstick, lotion, tissue, oil sheet, wipes, and meds).
> View attachment 3698938


love the colour of your reissue


----------



## BagLadyT

bh4me said:


> In my reissue... key holder, wallet, and mini pochette (with lip balm, lipstick, lotion, tissue, oil sheet, wipes, and meds).
> View attachment 3698938



With the LV vernis, do you experience any color transfer or have any problems with it?


----------



## bh4me

BagLadyT said:


> With the LV vernis, do you experience any color transfer or have any problems with it?


No. I don't really have anything lose in my bag...just my preference. I dont expose _anything_ under direct sunlight. My things are not bouncing around either because I use small bags daily. I was scared at first with everything I read about vernis. I started with the dark colors. But later when I realized it was fine, I took the plunge with dune and rose ballerine. It was too pretty to pass up. I have a dune key pouch. My first pink piece was the key holder. I had to have the wallet later which is on this pic. I felt like a whole lot of pink today...lol.


----------



## Chanel923

bh4me said:


> No. I don't really have anything lose in my bag...just my preference. I dont expose _anything_ under direct sunlight. My things are not bouncing around either because I use small bags daily. I was scared at first with everything I read about vernis. I started with the dark colors. But later when I realized it was fine, I took the plunge with dune and rose ballerine. It was too pretty to pass up. I have a dune key pouch. My first pink piece was the key holder. I had to have the wallet later which is on this pic. I felt like a whole lot of pink today...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705032


Love all the pink.  Is your boy lining also pink?


----------



## yinnie

Just got an accordion reissue preowned and took it out for the weekend. The bag length wise is equivalent to a 225 (but with extra compartment) 



Here's what fits: 
In compartment closest to body - so black boy zip around coin purse (used as wallet), tissues, car key fob and handbag hook
In outside compartment - lip balm, cardholder and key pouch. iPhone 6s also goes in here. My daughter wanted to take a packet of lollies out today which also fit in here too.


----------



## bh4me

Chanel923 said:


> Love all the pink.  Is your boy lining also pink?


Thanks! Yes, it has a pink lining


----------



## BagLadyT

bh4me said:


> No. I don't really have anything lose in my bag...just my preference. I dont expose _anything_ under direct sunlight. My things are not bouncing around either because I use small bags daily. I was scared at first with everything I read about vernis. I started with the dark colors. But later when I realized it was fine, I took the plunge with dune and rose ballerine. It was too pretty to pass up. I have a dune key pouch. My first pink piece was the key holder. I had to have the wallet later which is on this pic. I felt like a whole lot of pink today...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705032



Thank you and so gorgeous!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Ladies fab bags and contents!


----------



## ashin121

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks like a perfect baby/toddler bag! . So pretty.




thanks!!!  i love it! yes it's perfect. since it's pre-loved, I'm less careful with it too which is a major win!


----------



## loveydovey35

bh4me said:


> No. I don't really have anything lose in my bag...just my preference. I dont expose _anything_ under direct sunlight. My things are not bouncing around either because I use small bags daily. I was scared at first with everything I read about vernis. I started with the dark colors. But later when I realized it was fine, I took the plunge with dune and rose ballerine. It was too pretty to pass up. I have a dune key pouch. My first pink piece was the key holder. I had to have the wallet later which is on this pic. I felt like a whole lot of pink today...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705032





I love the green of your BOY, so gorgeous!


----------



## BagLady14

Mini square contents


----------



## bh4me

loveydovey35 said:


> I love the green of your BOY, so gorgeous!


thank you!


----------



## Miso5oup

ashin121 said:


> Since having my baby (who's now 14 months), my chanel babies have been untouched. Mainly use my Prada diaper bag the past year. Since he's "older" , I'm carrying less. Found the gst to be an uncomfortable diaper bag. However the On The Road tote, has been perfect!!!!!
> 
> - Chanel Woc
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - baby medicine pouch (son has a lot of food allergies )
> - baby stuff: diapers, wipes, book, extra clothes, snack, babyganics hand sanitizer
> -iPhone



Nice! I love seeing mommy bags! I have a 4 yrs old and a 15 months old, always wondering what other mommy carries in their designer bag. Ive been carrying a diaper bag and my purse which holds other babies stuff, im only missing the kitchen sink!


----------



## FancyPants77

Miso5oup said:


> Nice! I love seeing mommy bags! I have a 4 yrs old and a 15 months old, always wondering what other mommy carries in their designer bag. Ive been carrying a diaper bag and my purse which holds other babies stuff, im only missing the kitchen sink!



I laughed out loud at You're only missing the kitchen sink haha . A what's in my mommy bag thread would be great.


----------



## Miso5oup

FancyPants77 said:


> I laughed out loud at You're only missing the kitchen sink haha . A what's in my mommy bag thread would be great.



Im not kidding, everytime we go out, just like today, we went downtown for my haircut, had to bring snacks, milk, juices for the 2 kiddos and my mom... backup clothes for myself, the kids and my mom just in case the kids would get spill ups on us...ustensils etc..as if we are going for the weekends!

But seriously, I love your idea of mommy bag thread [emoji3]


----------



## ashin121

FancyPants77 said:


> I laughed out loud at You're only missing the kitchen sink haha . A what's in my mommy bag thread would be great.





Miso5oup said:


> Im not kidding, everytime we go out, just like today, we went downtown for my haircut, had to bring snacks, milk, juices for the 2 kiddos and my mom... backup clothes for myself, the kids and my mom just in case the kids would get spill ups on us...ustensils etc..as if we are going for the weekends!
> 
> But seriously, I love your idea of mommy bag thread [emoji3]



Seriously!!! Lol .I typically carry multiple bibs, food, toys, utensils, food etc too. Sometimes I carry my to go drying rack and scrub too lol!  This was my first "light" day since I didn't want to make my purse too heavy.


----------



## FancyPants77

Miso5oup said:


> Im not kidding, everytime we go out, just like today, we went downtown for my haircut, had to bring snacks, milk, juices for the 2 kiddos and my mom... backup clothes for myself, the kids and my mom just in case the kids would get spill ups on us...ustensils etc..as if we are going for the weekends!
> 
> But seriously, I love your idea of mommy bag thread [emoji3]



Haha too funny . A mommy bag thread would be amazing!


----------



## FancyPants77

ashin121 said:


> Seriously!!! Lol .I typically carry multiple bibs, food, toys, utensils, food etc too. Sometimes I carry my to go drying rack and scrub too lol!  This was my first "light" day since I didn't want to make my purse too heavy.



Hahaha I love that you carry your to-go drying rack. Smart idea! I love it


----------



## Alice's craze

Susanvh said:


> So far I'm pretty enamored with it, but to be fair I've only had it a few days.  What I like about it is that it's small enough to throw in my tote and just use it all the time as my regular wallet and then pull it out when I want to run in somewhere.  I think it's going to be a winner. I'm taking it on vacation this weekend so I will put it to the test.


does that double zip wallet comes with a chain? What is the name of it and about how much does it cost?  It looks like it can replace my LV mini pouchette which became too small to fit my iphone plus.


----------



## lovieluvslux

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3695609
> 
> 
> Victoria secret toiletries bag
> Coach long wallet
> Coach sunglasses [emoji41]
> Chanel sunglasses [emoji41]
> LV cles
> Coin purse
> Word on fire mass booklet
> Catechism of the Catholic Church
> Kindle
> Eos lip balm
> Key fob w/patriots lanyard


Love This!!!! Word on Fire mass booklet.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LovingLV81

lovieluvslux said:


> Love This!!!! Word on Fire mass booklet.  Thanks for sharing.



You are welcome [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## dcheang

Today in my Gabrielle, little Chanels inside


----------



## BlueCherry

dcheang said:


> View attachment 3730769
> 
> Today in my Gabrielle, little Chanels inside



I was thinking of getting the small cosmetics pouch. Does it fit much? I'm currently using a small o case pouch but it's narrow so not too much goes in.


----------



## dcheang

BigCherry said:


> I was thinking of getting the small cosmetics pouch. Does it fit much? I'm currently using a small o case pouch but it's narrow so not too much goes in.


It fits pretty decent amount of stuff. Here are the contents. And it doesn't look overstuffed when closed. I would say go for it. I have found it very convenient and I've only had it for about a week.


----------



## BlueCherry

dcheang said:


> It fits pretty decent amount of stuff. Here are the contents. And it doesn't look overstuffed when closed. I would say go for it. I have found it very convenient and I've only had it for about a week.
> 
> View attachment 3730994
> 
> View attachment 3730995



Thanks for the response and for posting what fits. That's so thoughtful of you. It does look really useful and sizeable so I think I'll call tomorrow and check on stock [emoji4]


----------



## dcheang

BigCherry said:


> Thanks for the response and for posting what fits. That's so thoughtful of you. It does look really useful and sizeable so I think I'll call tomorrow and check on stock [emoji4]


Of course... Hope you find it! Funny thing is I went in looking for the small o case and came out with this instead.


----------



## higgsboson28

everyone's purse looks so nice and organized...


----------



## jcorks

I keep nothing in my bags! Seriously 1 wallet, a chapstick, and phone. If I don't keep things minimal I lose everything in there!


----------



## ChloePanda168

FancyPants77 said:


> Haha too funny . A mommy bag thread would be amazing!


I 2nd the mommy bag thread ! If it's created, someone loop me in


----------



## luvlux64

Using my Deauville for the first time 



*I still need a good cosmetic case!*
(Currently using a lancome pouch)


----------



## loveydovey35

dcheang said:


> View attachment 3730769
> 
> Today in my Gabrielle, little Chanels inside



Is that the large Gabrielle? I have been thinking about getting it but am not sure. I would wear it crossbody on the weekend, more casual, but I have a concern about the chain length, is it too large to wear over the shoulder?


----------



## dcheang

loveydovey35 said:


> Is that the large Gabrielle? I have been thinking about getting it but am not sure. I would wear it crossbody on the weekend, more casual, but I have a concern about the chain length, is it too large to wear over the shoulder?


This is the medium Gabrielle. I can wear it crossbody comfortably. I am 5'3". I love it for casual and the chains are not heavy like in the classic flaps so it really is a more light weight bag. I'll try to get you a mod shot.


----------



## blushes_pink

Today in my Jumbo


----------



## blushes_pink

Wimb - jumbo


----------



## dcheang

loveydovey35 said:


> Is that the large Gabrielle? I have been thinking about getting it but am not sure. I would wear it crossbody on the weekend, more casual, but I have a concern about the chain length, is it too large to wear over the shoulder?


Here are some mod shots crossbody and shoulder with my medium Gabrielle.


----------



## loveydovey35

dcheang said:


> Here are some mod shots crossbody and shoulder with my medium Gabrielle.
> 
> Thank you so much for the mod pics, you look great and I am loving that handbag!


----------



## Iluvhaute

In my Coco Handle - Medium today. 
With room to spare!


----------



## rainrowan

jcorks said:


> I keep nothing in my bags! Seriously 1 wallet, a chapstick, and phone. If I don't keep things minimal I lose everything in there!



I need to learn to do this. I can never put anything back in the original configuration when I'm in a rush and things get totally jammed/smashed into the bag.


----------



## loveydovey35

Iluvhaute said:


> In my Coco Handle - Medium today.
> With room to spare!
> View attachment 3740380



Hello @Iluvhaute, how do you like your Coco Handle? I have been lurking around the Coco thread and love this bag...


----------



## MrsO

First day back at work tomorrow after 10.5 months off on maternity leave and what better way to start back, with my new o-case! Possibly too much in there but the zip isn't bulging and there still seems to be plenty of room. Looking forward to using this beauty for the first time tomorrow. Xx


----------



## loveydovey35

MrsO said:


> First day back at work tomorrow after 10.5 months off on maternity leave and what better way to start back, with my new o-case! Possibly too much in there but the zip isn't bulging and there still seems to be plenty of room. Looking forward to using this beauty for the first time tomorrow. Xx
> View attachment 3750852
> View attachment 3750853



Love that O case, beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Iluvhaute said:


> In my Coco Handle - Medium today.
> With room to spare!
> View attachment 3740380



SO so pretty and classy! this handbag is really growing on me...I hesitate because I like shoulder bags and I think the handle will be strange, whats your experience with it?


----------



## luvlux64

In my Deauville today:
Burberry (L Zipped Nylon) Pouch with monogram 
LV  Empriente key holder 
Prada Zipped wallet 
Tiffany Sunglasses case
Dior (lipstick pouch) used for female stuff [emoji12]





I've been looking for a bag organizer. Ordered this Burberry online and it's kinda "keepall" for all the tiny stuff [emoji12]. I'm so proud of my organized bag [emoji23] lol. (I can do a WIMB for the Burberry pouch for those interested)
Thanks & Happy 4th of July to all tpfers south of the border! [emoji631]


----------



## loveydovey35

luvlux64 said:


> In my Deauville today:
> Burberry (L Zipped Nylon) Pouch with monogram
> LV  Empriente key holder
> Prada Zipped wallet
> Tiffany Sunglasses case
> Dior (lipstick pouch) used for female stuff [emoji12]
> View attachment 3752462
> 
> View attachment 3752464
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a bag organizer. Ordered this Burberry online and it's kinda "keepall" for all the tiny stuff [emoji12]. I'm so proud of my organized bag [emoji23] lol. (I can do a WIMB for the Burberry pouch for those interested)
> Thanks & Happy 4th of July to all tpfers south of the border! [emoji631]




What organizer do you use, I have a Deuville and I find it pretty organized already, but I am always looking to be MORE organized.


----------



## luvlux64

loveydovey35 said:


> What organizer do you use, I have a Deuville and I find it pretty organized already, but I am always looking to be MORE organized.



Hi, I don't have one yet. I was just researching around for an organizer but with the way I've done it with the Large Burberry pouch, I'm pretty satisfied with how organized it turned out to be [emoji4]. I saw a YouTube video about a Samorga organizer for Deauville. But I'm afraid it might get heavier...


----------



## loveydovey35

luvlux64 said:


> Hi, I don't have one yet. I was just researching around for an organizer but with the way I've done it with the Large Burberry pouch, I'm pretty satisfied with how organized it turned out to be [emoji4]. I saw a YouTube video about a Samorga organizer for Deauville. But I'm afraid it might get heavier...




 you may be on to something there, and since you have the leather version it may be heavier? mine is the canvas. Anyhow, beautiful bag you have, enjoy for years to come!


----------



## luvlux64

loveydovey35 said:


> you may be on to something there, and since you have the leather version it may be heavier? mine is the canvas. Anyhow, beautiful bag you have, enjoy for years to come!



Thanks, same to you hon [emoji4]


----------



## Tiffany April

My Reissue 225...❤️


----------



## KeepItChic

plzflyme2themoo said:


> I had a lot with me yesterday. [emoji38][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611562
> View attachment 3611563


such a stunning bag


----------



## luvobol

lovely!!


----------



## tolliv

MrsO said:


> First day back at work tomorrow after 10.5 months off on maternity leave and what better way to start back, with my new o-case! Possibly too much in there but the zip isn't bulging and there still seems to be plenty of room. Looking forward to using this beauty for the first time tomorrow. Xx
> View attachment 3750852
> View attachment 3750853


WOW!


----------



## tolliv

bnhien said:


> I like ur wallet... Do u mind if I ask where did u get it & how much is it?
> Thanks


I am not sure if I replied to this and here we are a year later. I purchased this from the Chanel Boutique in Beverly Hills on Rodeo Drive. It was around $900 + tax.


----------



## tolliv

bnhien said:


> I like ur wallet... Do u mind if I ask where did u get it & how much is it?
> Thanks


Oh, maybe you meant the Goyard Card Case. I purchased it from the Goyard Boutique in Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills. This might have been around $450 or so plus tax.


----------



## luvlux64

Inside my Classic M/L flap Lambskin :
Chanel lamb card case
Dior lipstick 
LV Zipped Key pouch
Rayban sunglasses
Starbucks mints
Money bills in flat pocket 
iPhone in front pocket


----------



## tootsieroll918

Kendie26 said:


> I'm minimalistic so I typically just carry my keypouch, small wallet or card case, a lip product  or 2, iPhone,  & small hand cream on occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634507
> 
> All in my tweed reissue (225 /small size)





LOVE LOVE LOVE your tweed bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

tootsieroll918 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your tweed bag!!!


Thank you so much! I have an extra special fondness for that tweed reissue as well!


----------



## bh4me

In my ml flap today... mini pochette, key holder, and slim full size wallet 
+phone


----------



## bagnshoe

bh4me said:


> In my ml flap today... mini pochette, key holder, and slim full size wallet
> +phone
> View attachment 3809694



Wow it's amazing how medium flap can hold a lot . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> In my ml flap today... mini pochette, key holder, and slim full size wallet
> +phone
> View attachment 3809694


I'm just totally zoned in on that phenomenal color of your CFYUM!!


----------



## bh4me

bagnshoe said:


> Wow it's amazing how medium flap can hold a lot . Thanks for sharing .



I didn't think I'd be able to put anything else after putting the wallet...lol. So, it was a nice surprise. Now, I don't feel limited to only use my smaller wallets with this bag. 



Kendie26 said:


> I'm just totally zoned in on that phenomenal color of your CFYUM!!


I'm obsessed with this neutral! I also can't stop randomly touching this bag every time I use it. The lambskin makes it so irresistible!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> I didn't think I'd be able to put anything else after putting the wallet...lol. So, it was a nice surprise. Now, I don't feel limited to only use my smaller wallets with this bag.
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with this neutral! I also can't stop randomly touching this bag every time I use it. The lambskin makes it so irresistible!


I'm obsessed w/ her too! Neutral lovers unite to drool& lust voraciously over dear bh4me CF! I do fear that if i see that color today (going to see my fave SA)that i may not be able to control myself


----------



## sandee19

my first ever Chanel piece, classic WOC in bright red from Cruise collection


----------



## Gigi

My Chanel Medallion Tote in Silver


----------



## bh4me

sandee19 said:


> my first ever Chanel piece, classic WOC in bright red from Cruise collection



Love this pic! Highlights the beauty of your woc. Congrats and enjoy! This is a very versatile piece.



Gigi said:


> View attachment 3812397
> View attachment 3812398
> View attachment 3812399
> View attachment 3812400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel Medallion Tote in Silver


Beautiful! I love seeing the medallion! I hardly use mine but when I do I'm still in love.


----------



## bh4me

In my boy today... +phone


----------



## Chanel923

bh4me said:


> In my boy today... +phone
> View attachment 3812866


Love the flower charm wallet.  Is it from current collection?  I haven't been to LV for quite sometime because CC force is too strong.


----------



## bh4me

Chanel923 said:


> Love the flower charm wallet.  Is it from current collection?  I haven't been to LV for quite sometime because CC force is too strong.


Yes, it is from the current collection  I didn't think I would love it but it's soooo darn cute, even better irl...lol! I had to keep it. I love both LV and Chanel. I've been giving my Chanel slgs break. It's time to give my LVs some love...Lol! But, I have been using my cc bags more so it's all good


----------



## loveydovey35

Has anyone ever wondered what they would take with them if they had to leave their home due to some catastrophic event? Living in Florida has its challenges; hot, humid summers, crazy drivers, and hurricanes. As Hurricane Irma approaches South Florida, we have made plans to fly to California in order to be far, far away from the storm. As I started to pack clothes for the next five days, I realized that I needed to change my packing approach since everything could be destroyed by Irma. I looked around at my newly renovated dream closet, and it hit me, that I can't take it all with me.

I am not the type that takes up precious closet space with things that I don't wear or am saving for "one day when..." I always used to think that I would grab my beloved Jumbo, Boy, and Deuville, but I didn't. We are taking our small dog with us (first time she goes on a plane) and I am so nervous about it. Since she counts as a carry on item that really limited my options. In the end I left everything behind, I felt so shallow thinking about my handbag and shoe collection, when people have already lost their lives in the Caribbean due to this storm. I grabbed my Gabrielle since it will be easy to access items inside while traveling with a pet. Everything can be replaced, the lives of our friends and family, as well as our own, can't.

I stopped by the office to secure and shut down all equipment and snapped this pic of my travel companion.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## FunBagz

loveydovey35 said:


> Has anyone ever wondered what they would take with them if they had to leave their home due to some catastrophic event? Living in Florida has its challenges; hot, humid summers, crazy drivers, and hurricanes. As Hurricane Irma approaches South Florida, we have made plans to fly to California in order to be far, far away from the storm. As I started to pack clothes for the next five days, I realized that I needed to change my packing approach since everything could be destroyed by Irma. I looked around at my newly renovated dream closet, and it hit me, that I can't take it all with me.
> 
> I am not the type that takes up precious closet space with things that I don't wear or am saving for "one day when..." I always used to think that I would grab my beloved Jumbo, Boy, and Deuville, but I didn't. We are taking our small dog with us (first time she goes on a plane) and I am so nervous about it. Since she counts as a carry on item that really limited my options. In the end I left everything behind, I felt so shallow thinking about my handbag and shoe collection, when people have already lost their lives in the Caribbean due to this storm. I grabbed my Gabrielle since it will be easy to access items inside while traveling with a pet. Everything can be replaced, the lives of our friends and family, as well as our own, can't.
> 
> I stopped by the office to secure and shut down all equipment and snapped this pic of my travel companion.
> Thanks for letting me share.



I feel your pain.  We are staying since we are not in an evacuation area and have too many fur-babies to take off with.  All we can do is prepare for the worst, hope for the best, and be thankful for what we have once its over.  In the grand scheme of things, despite the joy and entertainment they provide, our precious Chanels have so little valued compared to everything else.  So heartbreaking to see the loss in the Caribbean...many of those islands we visit.  Good luck to you and your family and safe travels.


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Has anyone ever wondered what they would take with them if they had to leave their home due to some catastrophic event? Living in Florida has its challenges; hot, humid summers, crazy drivers, and hurricanes. As Hurricane Irma approaches South Florida, we have made plans to fly to California in order to be far, far away from the storm. As I started to pack clothes for the next five days, I realized that I needed to change my packing approach since everything could be destroyed by Irma. I looked around at my newly renovated dream closet, and it hit me, that I can't take it all with me.
> 
> I am not the type that takes up precious closet space with things that I don't wear or am saving for "one day when..." I always used to think that I would grab my beloved Jumbo, Boy, and Deuville, but I didn't. We are taking our small dog with us (first time she goes on a plane) and I am so nervous about it. Since she counts as a carry on item that really limited my options. In the end I left everything behind, I felt so shallow thinking about my handbag and shoe collection, when people have already lost their lives in the Caribbean due to this storm. I grabbed my Gabrielle since it will be easy to access items inside while traveling with a pet. Everything can be replaced, the lives of our friends and family, as well as our own, can't.
> 
> I stopped by the office to secure and shut down all equipment and snapped this pic of my travel companion.
> Thanks for letting me share.





FunBagz said:


> I feel your pain.  We are staying since we are not in an evacuation area and have too many fur-babies to take off with.  All we can do is prepare for the worst, hope for the best, and be thankful for what we have once its over.  In the grand scheme of things, despite the joy and entertainment they provide, our precious Chanels have so little valued compared to everything else.  So heartbreaking to see the loss in the Caribbean...many of those islands we visit.  Good luck to you and your family and safe travels.


Thinking of both of you right now. Been praying nonstop for all the dear tPF members & everyone affected in TX, Caribbean & FL w/ Irma. My heart is very heavy & I'm praying TONS.


----------



## Christineee86

In my Boy today: My key and coin poach, my credit card holder, my agenda, an iPhone 7 case and a lip balm!


----------



## Christineee86

Coin pouch, i mean!!  Does anyone know why I can neither delete nor edit my post?


----------



## BlueCherry

Christineee86 said:


> Coin pouch, i mean!!  Does anyone know why I can neither delete nor edit my post?



You only get a short space of time to edit and you can’t delete a post. 

We all know you meant pouch and we’ve all been the victim of autocorrect, some worse than others [emoji23]


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> I'm minimalistic so I typically just carry my keypouch, small wallet or card case, a lip product  or 2, iPhone,  & small hand cream on occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634507
> 
> All in my tweed reissue (225 /small size)


The card case is beautiful!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

sandee19 said:


> my first ever Chanel piece, classic WOC in bright red from Cruise collection


red and gold combo soooooo pretty


----------



## bellaNlawrence

bh4me said:


> In my boy today... +phone
> View attachment 3812866


omg i can see myself drooling


----------



## dotty8

bh4me said:


> In my boy today... +phone
> View attachment 3812866



The wallet is adorable indeed


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> The card case is beautiful!


Kind thanks tolliv! Being a neutral lover to the core, it's definitely 1 of my favorites


----------



## bh4me

bellaNlawrence said:


> omg i can see myself drooling


 



dotty8 said:


> The wallet is adorable indeed



Thank you! I can't stop staring at it when I use it.


----------



## fanmiu

My coco handle small size can hold everything I need. 

I actually forgot to take out a little pouch of tissue and when I put my stuff back I realized it's inside the bag.


----------



## fanmiu

Used my Chanel boy medium size today... I realized I don't like the size that much. It doesn't fit my essential items...and I wish it had a back pocket for my phone and parking ticket. For the price, I will got for the classic and coco handle next time.


----------



## CC88

My Chanel WOC today.

Miu miu  6 key holder 
Rayban sunglasses
iPhone 6
Headphones
Bank cards, travel card (in cardslots)

X


----------



## Kendie26

Traveled w/ my iridescent beige/gold 226 reissue last week & forgot to post this hotel room bag "play time!"


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled w/ my iridescent beige/gold 226 reissue last week & forgot to post this hotel room bag "play time!"



Lovely pic @Kendie26 [emoji178]. I traded (up/down ?) lol my mini o cases to the LV mini pochettes but can’t bring myself to part from them. Pics like these make it even harder because I think oh I must find a use for them, they’re so pretty...


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Lovely pic @Kendie26 [emoji178]. I traded (up/down ?) lol my mini o cases to the LV mini pochettes but can’t bring myself to part from them. Pics like these make it even harder because I think oh I must find a use for them, they’re so pretty...


Thanks much sweetie! So wait, you got rid of your chanel o-cases? I think I'm confused~


----------



## viewwing

BigCherry said:


> Lovely pic @Kendie26 [emoji178]. I traded (up/down ?) lol my mini o cases to the LV mini pochettes but can’t bring myself to part from them. Pics like these make it even harder because I think oh I must find a use for them, they’re so pretty...


I much prefer my LV mini pochettes to the o cases. I sold mine Long time ago. They're bulky n hold less than the minis imo. And take up too much space in small bags. Whereas the LV ones are slimmer in profile and the mini chain works better to carry on its own. So out went the o case.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks much sweetie! So wait, you got rid of your chanel o-cases? I think I'm confused~



No I still have two medium and two mini and it’s the mini ones I’m not using.  I kept my favourite bright blue and charcoal ones because I couldn’t let them go but I think they probably need to :OMG:


----------



## BlueCherry

viewwing said:


> I much prefer my LV mini pochettes to the o cases. I sold mine Long time ago. They're bulky n hold less than the minis imo. And take up too much space in small bags. Whereas the LV ones are slimmer in profile and the mini chain works better to carry on its own. So out went the o case.



You are so right @viewwing they hold less than the LV and are bulkier. Although I must admit mine are so puffy but that makes them more lovely. I downsized to two but in reality they probably need to go. Especially since I managed to acquire the giraffe MP in DA just recently :shame: and haven’t used that yet because I’m still loving the tahitienne. I would probably love the cosmetic o case one day but they are impossible to get.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Lovely pic @Kendie26 [emoji178]. I traded (up/down ?) lol my mini o cases to the LV mini pochettes but can’t bring myself to part from them. Pics like these make it even harder because I think oh I must find a use for them, they’re so pretty...





BigCherry said:


> No I still have two medium and two mini and it’s the mini ones I’m not using.  I kept my favourite bright blue and charcoal ones because I couldn’t let them go but I think they probably need to :OMG:


Oh, gotcha. I think i was confused (& then i read viewwing's comment about bulky) Mine in the photo several posts above is the flat mini cosmetic case (no bulk at all)& not an "O case"...the terms cosmetic & O case sometimes confuse me as I've seen them used interchangeably. I get what you mean now & of course, you need to go w/ what works for you & your fab style! I'm not an LV girl but i do know what the pochettes are


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> Traveled w/ my iridescent beige/gold 226 reissue last week & forgot to post this hotel room bag "play time!"


Always on point!


----------



## runsinchoo

fanmiu said:


> My coco handle small size can hold everything I need.
> 
> I actually forgot to take out a little pouch of tissue and when I put my stuff back I realized it's inside the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3829321
> 
> View attachment 3829322


That green is AMAZING


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> Always on point!


You are extremely/overly generous w/ that but thanks so much loveydovey!! I could stare at your avatar boots all day long


----------



## ZoeyZhou

Red caviar mini with my essentials... I am thinking to add a SLG in the same color to match match...


----------



## ouikm

Nice bag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvlux64

Got caught in traffic, so decided to do a wimb pic in the passenger seat 
Inside my chanel blue chevron mini:
Chanel lamb skin card/key holder
Chanel lipstick 
D&G reading glasses 
Hand sanitizer
Listerine pockets


----------



## Glam_Girl

aa12 said:


> Thank you so much for this, I have been debating if I should buy a full size wallet or go for the medium, nice to know it fits inside your bag comfortably! Thank you for the great photos!
> 
> @loveydovey35 I was wondering the same thing/questions as @aa12 so I thank you both  and btw, gorgeous bag and wallets!


----------



## Glam_Girl

Tiffany April said:


> My Chanel Reissue 224. It also fits my iPhone 7(not pictured).



a beautiful color choice for your bag  would you mind sharing the color of that gloss tucked in there, I'm swooning


----------



## Glam_Girl

Nevermind_ said:


> Inside my new Gabrielle ❤️


gorgeous bag!


----------



## Glam_Girl

Bags_4_life said:


> All black in my jumbo yesterday ⚫️♠️◼️
> 
> View attachment 3703735


gorgeous! love the card case too!!


----------



## shopgirl3042

Dear Ladies...
I am literally melting over how GORGEOUS all your bags are...and what is inside them! Best thread EVER!!
The snooper in me is adoring seeing what everyone carries! 
What I love across the board is no matter which designer has your heart....everyone is into the same essentials! Handsanitizer. Check. Loving the SLGs. Dying over the bags themselves & the Mini Coin/Flap/Zip/Card Cases!!! SERIOUS case of envy happening here....


----------



## Law

Inside my Coco loop today is my Chanel Metallic card holder, Kurt Geiger pouch with Mac pressed powder, Charlotte tilbury secret Salma lipstick (an essential!!!) and of course lanolips! Keys, iPhone, Gucci sunglasses and my camp card holder for my Oyster card. 

I’m off to hunt down my first classic Chanel, I’ve left my dh at home, this a one woman mission !


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Inside my Chanel WOC today are blue Hermès checkbook, Chanel key wallet, Chanel card case, and my fave fenty beauty stunna lipstick! Have a great Sunday you all!


----------



## RightasRain

What I usually carry in my square WOC


----------



## Sky035

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.



I love this. Why do I like looking at what’s inside other women’s purses?


----------



## Sky035

efrias1394 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my pics.  I have a small caviar bowling that  I stuff to the max.  That's why I'm looking for a Chanel Tote.



Sorry to tag you again but how do you like the Chanel bowling bag? I am thinking of saving for one as I like centre zip bags.


----------



## Sky035

vivianhw said:


> I don't carry much in my bag



OMG. Why do I love the look of your Chanel makeup? Lovely.


----------



## Sky035

chiaoapple said:


> I snapped this picture (of my diamond stitch tote)minutes after returning from a trip to LA, so I'm carrying slightly more things than usual.
> sayGRACE -- I totally know what you mean about "babying" -- although I just dump whatever I need into my bags, I feel slightly uneasy by how much stuff I cram in, and worry that my bag is suffering!



I just bought this bag. Lovely!!!


----------



## Sky035

I just bought a Chanel Pocket in the City tote from a PFer last week and I absolutely adore this bag. It’s so roomy. It held my makeup case, keys, pouch that holds my extra charger, a book, toothbrush, toothpaste and breath mints, kkeenex and more.


----------



## ltlprinzez

makeupmama said:


> Mine has my car key, Prada coin purse, Mints, hand lotion, Atelier Cologne Atomizer, pouch with my phone chargers (essential!), SALT eyeglasses in case, Boots wipes, H Bearne wallet, LV pouches to hold makeup, cards and coins and my Chanel powder  I am loving my new Chanel drawstring tote so far! Super roomy and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438296



Hi there...question, I’m thinking of buying that Prada drawstring cosmetic pouch. Do you ever wear it or can you wear it at night etc? Not sure how it closes. Lmk


----------



## sophseng

luvlux64 said:


> Got caught in traffic, so decided to do a wimb pic in the passenger seat
> Inside my chanel blue chevron mini:
> Chanel lamb skin card/key holder
> Chanel lipstick
> D&G reading glasses
> Hand sanitizer
> Listerine pockets
> View attachment 3859751



Haha. Great use of time [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## sophseng

shopgirl3042 said:


> Dear Ladies...
> I am literally melting over how GORGEOUS all your bags are...and what is inside them! Best thread EVER!!
> The snooper in me is adoring seeing what everyone carries!
> What I love across the board is no matter which designer has your heart....everyone is into the same essentials! Handsanitizer. Check. Loving the SLGs. Dying over the bags themselves & the Mini Coin/Flap/Zip/Card Cases!!! SERIOUS case of envy happening here....



I gotta agree! Love this thread!! Glad to know that I’m not alone, curious and wondering what other folks are carrying in their beautiful bags [emoji5]


----------



## Jackie P

Dear Ladies, 
This is my favorite thread, too. Love to look at your stylish small leather goods!  . 

Here are the contents of my single-flap Jumbo (dates back to 2010): Yen wallet, LV zippy coin purse, small pouch (used for id, home keys, usb, mints), and my first ever designer purchase from 17 years ago: the accessories pouch (used for perfume, mirror and lip balm).


----------



## luvlux64

It’s not a bag but a Clutch With Chain (CWC)  . Three compartments - 2 zipped & 1 open for cellphone or strap, 6 card slots, detachable strap. Fits iPhone plus size, skinny lipstick & bills. 
Thanks & have a great week guys


----------



## MahaM

Iluvhaute said:


> In my Coco Handle - Medium today.
> With room to spare!
> View attachment 3740380


Lovely bag .


----------



## nicole0612

luvlux64 said:


> It’s not a bag but a Clutch With Chain (CWC)  . Three compartments - 2 zipped & 1 open for cellphone or strap, 6 card slots, detachable strap. Fits iPhone plus size, skinny lipstick & bills.
> Thanks & have a great week guys
> View attachment 3935404
> 
> View attachment 3935406
> 
> View attachment 3935407


Thank you so much, this is exactly what I needed to know!  So helpful 
Can you fit a car key fob in there also?


----------



## luvlux64

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much, this is exactly what I needed to know!  So helpful
> Can you fit a car key fob in there also?


Hi Nicole! You're welcome . It is possible without any key rings/charms. I took a pic for you. HTH & goodluck. 
first pic: 1 cellphone in zipped and middle compartment for thickness comparison, key fob in other zip compartment
 2nd pic: things that fit in each compartment


----------



## Luxlynx

My jumbo with friends.


----------



## nicole0612

luvlux64 said:


> Hi Nicole! You're welcome . It is possible without any key rings/charms. I took a pic for you. HTH & goodluck.
> first pic: 1 cellphone in zipped and middle compartment for thickness comparison, key fob in other zip compartment
> 2nd pic: things that fit in each compartment
> View attachment 3937620
> 
> View attachment 3937621



Thank you so much! I am definitely going to try this one. It looks so practical.


----------



## pfsheen

trendy_maui_mom said:


> View attachment 3897470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my Chanel WOC today are blue Hermès checkbook, Chanel key wallet, Chanel card case, and my fave fenty beauty stunna lipstick! Have a great Sunday you all!



 Can you please post a picture to show how they fit inside your WOC? I'm about to purchase a WOC & would love to see how you fit your 6 key holder in a WOC? Thank you


----------



## pfsheen

bh4me said:


> In my boy today... +phone
> View attachment 3812866


Couldn't help noticing your Vernis 6 key holder in the Rose Ballerine. How's it holding up? Is it hard to maintain it?


----------



## pfsheen

Purseperson420 said:


> View attachment 3345832
> 
> 
> I love the WOC, especially with the mermaid hardware &#129412;[emoji177]


Hi - can you please post a picture how you fit all that in your WOC? I have the same 6 key holder & I'm looking to purchase a WOC. I'd be curious to see how you can fit the 6 key holder with that compact please. Can you also sit theh key holder in an upward position?


----------



## pfsheen

cajhingle said:


> #clutchspill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357191



Can you please post a picture on how all those items sit inside your WOC? Thank you very much.


----------



## pfsheen

bh4me said:


> In my woc today...
> 
> - car key, key holder
> - tissue, wipes
> - lip balm, lipstick
> - cards, cash (not shown)
> - trinkets in the tiffany pouch
> - phone (not shown)


Wow, your WOC is stunning. It's really one of a kind. I wish they made more of that style. Looks like it holds a lot too. Can you fit your key holder sitting upward?


----------



## Bags_4_life

pfsheen said:


> Can you please post a picture on how all those items sit inside your WOC? Thank you very much.


I don’t think the op is showing a woc in this picture, they do say it’s a clutch, perhaps an o case? I have a woc and cannot fit my 6 key holder in with other items like my iPhone 7. It does fit but then not much else can fit. I use a single loose key which I slip into the leather pocket and no slg’s. Flat card holders can fit but using any slg’s takes up too much space in a woc. Have a look in the woc clubhouse for photos of slg’s in wocs.


----------



## pfsheen

Bags_4_life said:


> I don’t think the op is showing a woc in this picture, they do say it’s a clutch, perhaps an o case? I have a woc and cannot fit my 6 key holder in with other items like my iPhone 7. It does fit but then not much else can fit. I use a single loose key which I slip into the leather pocket and no slg’s. Flat card holders can fit but using any slg’s takes up too much space in a woc. Have a look in the woc clubhouse for photos of slg’s in wocs.


Thanks! I'll look for the WOC clubhouse.


----------



## bh4me

pfsheen said:


> Couldn't help noticing your Vernis 6 key holder in the Rose Ballerine. How's it holding up? Is it hard to maintain it?


I love it  My bags are mostly small and medium so it does not really get jumbled up or anything. It still looks like the day I bought it. In the inside, the house key little spots are more obvious than darker keyholder color, of course. It does not bother me since it happens to all my keyholders. I don't really do anything special to maintain it. I was afraid before I got it bec of what others were saying. But it was so darn cute that I just went for it. Glad I did. I have a different experience. Hth


----------



## bh4me

pfsheen said:


> Wow, your WOC is stunning. It's really one of a kind. I wish they made more of that style. Looks like it holds a lot too. Can you fit your key holder sitting upward?


Yeah, I really like this style too. Love the strap holes which make it so easy to adjust for different ways to wear. I was so disappointed when I didn’t decide quick enough on a black calf because I already had this and other black wocs.

With regards to the keyholder, it can sit upward but it causes uneven stress at the bottom. I only have it side ways which I’m happy with.


----------



## ddebartolo

This is what I have in my 18C Iridescent caviar flap!


----------



## pfsheen

ddebartolo said:


> This is what I have in my 18C Iridescent caviar flap!




You are very lucky to be one of the very few to get your hands on this unicorn!!!


----------



## ddebartolo

pfsheen said:


> You are very lucky to be one of the very few to get your hands on this unicorn!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## pfsheen

My m/ classic flap:


----------



## Luxlynx

ddebartolo said:


> This is what I have in my 18C Iridescent caviar flap!


Like your Misfits key holder.


----------



## ddebartolo

Luxlynx said:


> Like your Misfits key holder.


Omg YES!!! One of my fav bands! And I’m thrilled that they’re reuniting for a show near me this year


----------



## BagLady14

ML classic flap

I put mad money ($100 bill) and tiny pen in the zip pocket & hairpick and papers in the Mona Lisa pocket.  Phone in pocket under clasp.  Everything else in main with tiny compact on one of the burgundy slips.


----------



## ChloePanda168

luvlux64 said:


> It’s not a bag but a Clutch With Chain (CWC)  . Three compartments - 2 zipped & 1 open for cellphone or strap, 6 card slots, detachable strap. Fits iPhone plus size, skinny lipstick & bills.
> Thanks & have a great week guys
> View attachment 3935404
> 
> View attachment 3935406
> 
> View attachment 3935407




How do you like the tweed? I wasn't sure if I should go for this or caviar.


----------



## luvlux64

ChloePanda168 said:


> How do you like the tweed? I wasn't sure if I should go for this or caviar.


The only reason I went with this fabric vs leather is to match my Deauville (pic below). Otherwise, I would have gone with leather. It’s still a very good quality. And I don’t use it everyday though. HTH


----------



## ChloePanda168

luvlux64 said:


> The only reason I went with this fabric vs leather is to match my Deauville (pic below). Otherwise, I would have gone with leather. It’s still a very good quality. And I don’t use it everyday though. HTH
> 
> View attachment 3960548


Thank you! I was planning on using it pretty regularly so I’ll probably try to locate it near me. It is beautiful though


----------



## jaws3

Here is what fits in my three smallest bags


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Charlotte Olympia wallet!
Latte and croissant not in the bag [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cas_xx

I received my first Chanel, the WOC, and downsized from my Perry Tote and here's the essentials i could fit in comfortably and so far its all i've needed to carry


----------



## pfsheen

bh4me said:


> I love it  My bags are mostly small and medium so it does not really get jumbled up or anything. It still looks like the day I bought it. In the inside, the house key little spots are more obvious than darker keyholder color, of course. It does not bother me since it happens to all my keyholders. I don't really do anything special to maintain it. I was afraid before I got it bec of what others were saying. But it was so darn cute that I just went for it. Glad I did. I have a different experience. Hth


I had a chance to get it when I saw it but I turned away because I was afraid of the wear and tear on this piece. I took pictures of it & every time I look at the pictures I kick myself for not buying it.


----------



## pfsheen

bh4me said:


> Yeah, I really like this style too. Love the strap holes which make it so easy to adjust for different ways to wear. I was so disappointed when I didn’t decide quick enough on a black calf because I already had this and other black wocs.
> 
> With regards to the keyholder, it can sit upward but it causes uneven stress at the bottom. I only have it side ways which I’m happy with.



At least you got one . Thanks for the reply!


----------



## cabbagekid

Packing light today!


----------



## MarLie

Carried my black mini today with just the essentials....


----------



## ViV04

Taking this baby out today!
M/L Classic Flap


----------



## nuf

My large o-case today. I use them for my laptop and they can fit also other essentials. Love them.


----------



## bh4me

I pack light most of the time. Makes my small backpack feel bigger


----------



## YummyLuxe

luvlux64 said:


> It’s not a bag but a Clutch With Chain (CWC)  . Three compartments - 2 zipped & 1 open for cellphone or strap, 6 card slots, detachable strap. Fits iPhone plus size, skinny lipstick & bills.
> Thanks & have a great week guys
> View attachment 3935404
> 
> View attachment 3935406
> 
> View attachment 3935407



What is the strap drop of the CWC? It is long enough to wear on the shoulder or crossbody?


----------



## valgal3x

I need to find one...I'm into the vintage type bags though  hopefully soon


----------



## bh4me

Been using the same bag and switching slgs. It’s pink overload


----------



## glamer

bh4me said:


> I pack light most of the time. Makes my small backpack feel bigger
> View attachment 3994841



I know this is the Chanel forum, but, which Louis Vuitton épi wallet is this? Gorgeous!!


----------



## bh4me

glamer said:


> I know this is the Chanel forum, but, which Louis Vuitton épi wallet is this? Gorgeous!!


Thanks! It’s my favorite LV wallet. It’s the Clemence in prune with pink edges/lining and interior.


----------



## glamer

bh4me said:


> Thanks! It’s my favorite LV wallet. It’s the Clemence in prune with pink edges/lining and interior.



Thank you! I have an épi zippy compact and it is indeed my favorite wallet as well. To stay on topic, the prune goes wonderfully with your blue Chanel backpack!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I think this is my first post on THIS thread...  I mostly post at action thread only and noticed this thread  Just wanted to share what I carried yesterday ~ my daily essentials in my M/L flap ( black caviar & silver HW version) exclude my iPhone with battery cover in this pic which is little bulky and bit heavy but still fit inside with all.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cmd28

shopgirl4cc said:


> I think this is my first post on THIS thread...  I mostly post at action thread only and noticed this thread  Just wanted to share what I carried yesterday ~ my daily essentials in my M/L flap ( black caviar & silver HW version) exclude my iPhone with battery cover in this pic which is little bulky and bit heavy but still fit inside with all.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4005001



Wow! You can fit all of that in your m/l?? I just bought my first m/l classic flap and if I put my LV pochette in it, I barely have room for a compact wallet/card case. What does it look like when it’s all in your purse?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cmd28 said:


> Wow! You can fit all of that in your m/l?? I just bought my first m/l classic flap and if I put my LV pochette in it, I barely have room for a compact wallet/card case. What does it look like when it’s all in your purse?


Hi there @cmd28  Here you go....I just took pics for you now - Pics of all in it again and all fits comfortably without stretch the bag except my iPhone 7. I usually use my LV Pochette as a makeup pouch - only a lipstick and compact in it - and last Friday outing I put my LV case together too ( Black Monogram Eclipse Canvas ) inside the LV pouch as needed the day - These pics don't show my thin compact and lipstick but they are in it too   I usually use my phone a lots during outing so rarely put my phone in my bag ( just in my hand or jacket's pocket ) It still fit at front pocket slot without phone cover. I got apple battery cover case which is very bulky so I don't put in my flap anymore. The last pic I took is all in it and closed well without stretch the bag, but I wouldn't put anymore than these items of course. Hth


----------



## cmd28

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi there @cmd28  Here you go....I just took pics for you now - Pics of all in it again and all fits comfortably without stretch the bag except my iPhone 7. I usually use my LV Pochette as a makeup pouch - only a lipstick and compact in it - and last Friday outing I put my LV case together too ( Black Monogram Eclipse Canvas ) inside the LV pouch as needed the day - These pics don't show my thin compact and lipstick but they are in it too   I usually use my phone a lots during outing so rarely put my phone in my bag ( just in my hand or jacket's pocket ) It still fit at front pocket slot without phone cover. I got apple battery cover case which is very bulky so I don't put in my flap anymore. The last pic I took is all in it and closed well without stretch the bag, but I wouldn't put anymore than these items of course. Hth
> View attachment 4007411
> 
> View attachment 4007412
> 
> View attachment 4007414
> 
> View attachment 4007423



Impressive!!! Thanks for the additional photos! Super helpful thank you!

I need to up my SLG game ❤️


----------



## Bags_4_life

shopgirl4cc said:


> I think this is my first post on THIS thread...  I mostly post at action thread only and noticed this thread  Just wanted to share what I carried yesterday ~ my daily essentials in my M/L flap ( black caviar & silver HW version) exclude my iPhone with battery cover in this pic which is little bulky and bit heavy but still fit inside with all.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4005001


I love all your in action posts. How is it possible that you’ve never posted in this thread before? Great debut, I had no idea m/l could fit this much. I really need to get one, my jumbo is too large for most situations.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cmd28 said:


> Impressive!!! Thanks for the additional photos! Super helpful thank you!
> 
> I need to up my SLG game ❤️


You're welcome @cmd28 my pleasure


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bags_4_life said:


> I love all your in action posts. How is it possible that you’ve never posted in this thread before? Great debut, I had no idea m/l could fit this much. I really need to get one, my jumbo is too large for most situations.


Thank you so much dear @Bags_4_life  Haha...I know it is such shame I have many threads I still haven't checked even now....
Yes I agree with you. Jumbo is such a gorgeous flap though, just too large for me and haven't used mine for months... I reach M/L and minis that they're perfect size and fits enough stuff to me. M/L was my first Chanel and still favorite   Yes I highly recommend ML I believe you would never regret it! I can't wait to hear your excitement for M/L


----------



## ddebartolo

This is what I carry on the weekends. This is my medium classic flap in the Iridescent caviar with shiny ruthenium hardware


----------



## ilovemydog

Black M/L flap with silver hardware

LV 6 ring key holder which holds my key fob and house key

Brand new Chanel Card holder. Got it from Italy! So far I’m traveling light today so only my debit card, credit card, drivers license and some cash.

Kat Von D lipstick on Cathedral

*sorry for crappy lighting


----------



## tolliv

Here are a few items in my Reissue today. I was trying to fit my essentials in the PVC Flap, then moved on to the mini. So there are a few other items still in my bag. I ended up passing on the PVC.


----------



## tolliv

Not much today


----------



## nuf

My new 18S mini square with me today. It's definitely a bit smaller than my older mini square but I love the shape and the shiny caviar leather. Fits all I need - my normal every day wallet (I don't need to change it for some smaller SLG), my Mulberry key holder, paper tissues, lipstick and also my iPhone I am taking this picture with


----------



## ilovemydog

I wasn’t carrying much since it was a short day at work today.

M/L flap in black caviar leather, silver hardware. LV 6 key holder. Chanel Card holder for debit/CC/Drivers License. Nivea Soft Moisturizer. Burt’s Bees lip balm. MAC lipstick in Taupe. Pill holder for my multivitamins, from the Container Store.


----------



## tolliv

My travel buddy.


----------



## shijay

Weekend fun


----------



## Cynb490

Sorry guys I’m new at this: 
Car keys 
Lipstick 
Lipgloss 
Hermes sample spray
Sunglasses 
Victoria secret coupon


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

After years of waiting, finally got my hands on this unicorn. Enjoying it with another new purchase - LV men’s Double Card holder in Monogram Eclipse.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My bag and heels of the day ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Nearly unbelievable how much can fit into Jumbo Single Flap Metallic Lambskin [emoji102]. Tried this into my other Jumbo Double Flaps, didn’t work so well [emoji28]. 

Dior Diorever threefold wallet. 
Citrine mala. 
Fitbit Versa rosegold peach, alternative wear for a short afternoon run. 
Tangle Teezer On-The-Go. 
Gucci eyeshades. 
Kindle Oasis. 
GoPro Hero 6 Black mounted on GoPro 3way. 
Iphone X. 
Stella McCartney Fallabella gold metallic phone case. 


[emoji274]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lilleput

I am excited to be posting on this thread! ❤️

I have the small bucket bag and it’s amazing how much can fit into it and yet remain lightweight. As you can see from pics, all of that can fit into the bag. I was happily surprised. For comparison, I carry the same items on my other go-to bag, the LV speedy B (also pictured).


----------



## BagLady14

I've been using my medium cf for a few days.  It works as an every day bag for me.


----------



## BagLady14

BagLady14 said:


> I've been using my medium cf for a few days.  It works as an every day bag for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058004


Contents


----------



## aa12

Lilleput said:


> I am excited to be posting on this thread! ❤️
> 
> I have the small bucket bag and it’s amazing how much can fit into it and yet remain lightweight. As you can see from pics, all of that can fit into the bag. I was happily surprised. For comparison, I carry the same items on my other go-to bag, the LV speedy B (also pictured).


This is stunning!


----------



## Lilleput

aa12 said:


> This is stunning!



Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi there @cmd28  Here you go....I just took pics for you now - Pics of all in it again and all fits comfortably without stretch the bag except my iPhone 7. I usually use my LV Pochette as a makeup pouch - only a lipstick and compact in it - and last Friday outing I put my LV case together too ( Black Monogram Eclipse Canvas ) inside the LV pouch as needed the day - These pics don't show my thin compact and lipstick but they are in it too   I usually use my phone a lots during outing so rarely put my phone in my bag ( just in my hand or jacket's pocket ) It still fit at front pocket slot without phone cover. I got apple battery cover case which is very bulky so I don't put in my flap anymore. The last pic I took is all in it and closed well without stretch the bag, but I wouldn't put anymore than these items of course. Hth
> View attachment 4007411
> 
> View attachment 4007412
> 
> View attachment 4007414
> 
> View attachment 4007423



Wow! I was wondering how everything fit.


----------



## A Yah Suh

Medium Black O Case in Caviar leather and light gold hardware ...absolutely love [emoji177] her!


----------



## Christofle

Did some shopping today so I didn’t need much! Just the essentials...


----------



## Drazic44

Christofle said:


> Did some shopping today so I didn’t need much! Just the essentials...



How amazing


----------



## JLbb

What 224 can fit 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 and I phone 8+


----------



## luvlux64

WIMB - What’s in my Chanel PVC bag 
Have a nice day, guys


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

luvlux64 said:


> WIMB - What’s in my Chanel PVC bag
> Have a nice day, guys
> View attachment 4074348



Pardon my ignorance, but what are the little round Chanel discs (to the left in the picture)?


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> WIMB - What’s in my Chanel PVC bag
> Have a nice day, guys
> View attachment 4074348



Gorgeous 

I hope I don’t see one in the street because I’ll probably walk into a lamppost looking inside it


----------



## luvlux64

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are the little round Chanel discs (to the left in the picture)?


Hi there  , those ones attached to my car keys, I got them from the Chanel cosmetic counter as a freebie  ... not exactly sure what they were but I’m assuming it’s a color swatches for their nail polish   ... so I ended up using it as a car key chain 



BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous
> I hope I don’t see one in the street because I’ll probably walk into a lamppost looking inside it


 , really funny my friend  , the “Chanel lamp post” in Westminster  . Thanks


----------



## foreverbagslove

Can't really carry a lot with this little guy [emoji4]


----------



## aki_sato

luvlux64 said:


> WIMB - What’s in my Chanel PVC bag
> Have a nice day, guys
> View attachment 4074348


I’ve been admiring your phone case since you posted on the May’s thread!!!
Sooo cute!


----------



## voguekitty

mashybuttons said:


> Would love to see more entries here!



I agree. How do you fit sunglasses in a mini?


----------



## foreverbagslove

Square calfskin mini : minus the phone and work badge [emoji4]


----------



## OsloChic

foreverbagslove said:


> Can't really carry a lot with this little guy [emoji4]
> View attachment 4081179



This is THE  perfect mini [emoji108]
I die.


----------



## foreverbagslove

mashybuttons said:


> This is exactly what I need to carry for work as well! Do you put the work badge and the other 3 items in the o case or just loose outside?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t actually wear sunnies, but I guess I should haha. I have seen people put them in soft case ontop of their minis and small boys.



Hi dear,
My badge is literally a card attached to a retractable clip. I do leave it in the bag on its own and not in the o case. I'm thinking using a slim card case instead of the o case because it is a little bulky for the size of the bag [emoji4]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

foreverbagslove said:


> Square calfskin mini : minus the phone and work badge [emoji4]
> View attachment 4107249




For some reason, everytime I see the iconic pink lipstick tube with the knob, I immediately think it's a 1920's lighter for some reason. IDK why


----------



## merekat703

My bag


----------



## MahaM

JLbb said:


> What 224 can fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074228
> 
> and I phone 8+


Nice bag.
Thanks for the post


----------



## taradoherty

MrsO said:


> First day back at work tomorrow after 10.5 months off on maternity leave and what better way to start back, with my new o-case! Possibly too much in there but the zip isn't bulging and there still seems to be plenty of room. Looking forward to using this beauty for the first time tomorrow. Xx
> View attachment 3750852
> View attachment 3750853


I know this is an old strand...but is your bag the large quilted cosmetic bag? How does it hold up? Do you wear it as a clutch?
Thanks, TIA...Tara


----------



## Jaeshley

This is my usual setup on my M/L vintage Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin. My friend usually gets surprised whenever I take out the contents of my bag as it looks small but this babe can hold alot as well! Was deciding between this and the jumbo in caviar but I chose the right decision as lambskin feela so good to touch and I don't like my stuff moving around inside my bag so a M/L was enough for me.


----------



## Katzilla

Went to COCO GAME CENTER


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Got my new 18b dark pink mini today and was SHOCKED at how much I fit into it. My car key fob is in the zipper , some papers in the pouch, my medium boy wallet, card case, lip balm, iPhone 7 Plus and my mophie phone charger! AND it is so light it doesn’t kill my shoulder like my jumbos do when I wear them for long periods of time! How did I not find minis sooner?!


----------



## chaneldoll90

My 18B black mini fits all my daily essentials [emoji1305]

- LV round coin purse for icky coins and notes 
- LV key pouch 
- Chanel mini o case for debit/credit card, drivers license, hair tie and other bits and bobs


----------



## euniqueD

merekat703 said:


> My bag



LOVE the look of the soft lambskin on your bag - also loving the style in general esp the large turnlock - can you tell me what style this bag is?


----------



## BlueCherry

Small classic flap with cardholder, 2 lipsticks and a mini pochette containing tissues, oil blotting papers, toothpicks, dog poop bags, mini bottle foundation, gum, headphones, sachets of salt, eye drops, perfume, eyeliner, lipstick, concealer, pencil leads, headache tablets, compressed wash cloths. MP fits so much inside


----------



## msPing

What’s in my Reissue 225:

Chanel mini o case
Hermes calvi card holder

Also some keys and camera with lots of room left!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Bagaddictmel




----------



## lvbananas

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4159722
> 
> 
> Small classic flap with cardholder, 2 lipsticks and a mini pochette containing tissues, oil blotting papers, toothpicks, dog poop bags, mini bottle foundation, gum, headphones, sachets of salt, eye drops, perfume, eyeliner, lipstick, concealer, pencil leads, headache tablets, compressed wash cloths. MP fits so much inside



Hello there! Would it be possible for you to show the inside of the small classic flap with these contents fitted in please?

Pondering if I can fit in a mini pochette and a Chanel L zip key pouch along with my iPhone X. [emoji848]


----------



## lvbananas

Bagaddictmel said:


> View attachment 4168179
> View attachment 4168178



Very smart idea of using the felicie card pouch on the exterior flat slot! [emoji1319] makes it easy and hassle free to pull out the wallet without the rest of the things tumbling down! [emoji1305]


----------



## Bagaddictmel

lvbananas said:


> Very smart idea of using the felicie card pouch on the exterior flat slot! [emoji1319] makes it easy and hassle free to pull out the wallet without the rest of the things tumbling down! [emoji1305]


Thank you!  Yes it’s a space saver.  I can also fit in an iPhone plus and still have some room without stretch the bag.  Bonus it’s in burgundy colour to match the interior flap.  Cheers,


----------



## BlueCherry

lvbananas said:


> Hello there! Would it be possible for you to show the inside of the small classic flap with these contents fitted in please?
> 
> Pondering if I can fit in a mini pochette and a Chanel L zip key pouch along with my iPhone X. [emoji848]



Hi  I’m away until tomorrow night but when I get back I’ll put those items in the small c/f and take a pic for you [emoji4]


----------



## lvbananas

BlueCherry said:


> Hi  I’m away until tomorrow night but when I get back I’ll put those items in the small c/f and take a pic for you [emoji4]



Awesome! Thanks dear! Will wait patiently. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Here are the pics, I’ve used the mini pochette, the mini o case and the round coin purse as examples. With the first two item my cardholder cannot fit beside it, it has to go to the front, if they’re too stuffed the front flap bulges out ever so slightly. The best combination is the round coin purse on its side, then the cardholder can fit beside it no problem. The phone fits in the front slip and it’s an iPhone 8 but I use it for photos. You may need to measure the length of your key pouch and compare it to the cardholder size. Hope it’s of help [emoji4][emoji173]️

ETA: Forgot to quote you [emoji85][emoji85] @lvbananas


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## BlueCherry

And here are the items I was using ...


----------



## lvbananas

BlueCherry said:


> Here are the pics, I’ve used the mini pochette, the mini o case and the round coin purse as examples. With the first two item my cardholder cannot fit beside it, it has to go to the front, if they’re too stuffed the front flap bulges out ever so slightly. The best combination is the round coin purse on its side, then the cardholder can fit beside it no problem. The phone fits in the front slip and it’s an iPhone 8 but I use it for photos. You may need to measure the length of your key pouch and compare it to the cardholder size. Hope it’s of help [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> ETA: Forgot to quote you [emoji85][emoji85] @lvbananas



No issues dear. I came in to check anyways! 

Thank you for the detailed write up and pics! All your goodies look so beautiful stacked up! Yeah, think I need to check the measurements to be double sure. Thank you Hun! [emoji173]️

I for what ever reason think the small cf is more feminine and lady like and a bit more dressier to take out to weddings and nights out, compares to the M/L cf, though the latter can fit more.


----------



## BlueCherry

lvbananas said:


> No issues dear. I came in to check anyways!
> 
> Thank you for the detailed write up and pics! All your goodies look so beautiful stacked up! Yeah, think I need to check the measurements to be double sure. Thank you Hun! [emoji173]️
> 
> Welcome [emoji4]
> 
> I for what ever reason think the small cf is more feminine and lady like and a bit more dressier to take out to weddings and nights out, compares to the M/L cf, though the latter can fit more.



Yes the small size is my favourite of the two because the M/L isn’t big enough as a day to day bag anyway ...


----------



## calisnoopy

Always helps to have my bag all ready the night before so I'm not rushing around trying to find one before I leave...this is like my Chanel "school bag" haha


----------



## calisnoopy

One of my fav Chanel "after season" finds...the metallic hues are so striking and the chunky chain is actually a nice change from the usual cc leather chains


----------



## calisnoopy

My dogs not going in my Chanel bag but he just happened to walk into the pic haha...the Chanel vintage jumbo classic flaps fit a good amount of stuff


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Today, what’s in my bag. [emoji847][emoji4][emoji56]Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## dollymix27

What I'm currently carrying in my Small Boy Bag. I have my phone (used it to take the picture so I just featured another phone case), Card Holder, LV Cles + OrbitKey organizer, Tissues, Blotting Sheets, Hand Sanitizer, Mini Hand Cream, Mini Perfume, Lip Balm, Lipstick, Portable Charger, Earbuds, Listerine Cool Mints, Sanitizing Wipe, Deodorant Wipe, Stain Removing Wipe, Splenda, Crystal Light Pack, Safety Pin, Bandaids, Fruit To Go, Mini Bag with Q-Tips, Toothpicks and Tylenol. 






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

dollymix27 said:


> What I'm currently carrying in my Small Boy Bag. I have my phone (used it to take the picture so I just featured another phone case), Card Holder, LV Cles + OrbitKey organizer, Tissues, Blotting Sheets, Hand Sanitizer, Mini Hand Cream, Mini Perfume, Lip Balm, Lipstick, Portable Charger, Earbuds, Listerine Cool Mints, Sanitizing Wipe, Deodorant Wipe, Stain Removing Wipe, Splenda, Crystal Light Pack, Safety Pin, Bandaids, Fruit To Go, Mini Bag with Q-Tips, Toothpicks and Tylenol.
> 
> View attachment 4174055
> View attachment 4174054
> View attachment 4174053
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




I love seeing how much some people can fit into a bag (and I'm one of the people that does it, too!)


----------



## Bee-licious

dollymix27 said:


> What I'm currently carrying in my Small Boy Bag. I have my phone (used it to take the picture so I just featured another phone case), Card Holder, LV Cles + OrbitKey organizer, Tissues, Blotting Sheets, Hand Sanitizer, Mini Hand Cream, Mini Perfume, Lip Balm, Lipstick, Portable Charger, Earbuds, Listerine Cool Mints, Sanitizing Wipe, Deodorant Wipe, Stain Removing Wipe, Splenda, Crystal Light Pack, Safety Pin, Bandaids, Fruit To Go, Mini Bag with Q-Tips, Toothpicks and Tylenol.
> 
> View attachment 4174055
> View attachment 4174054
> View attachment 4174053
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


That’s a lot of stuff!!!!


----------



## Nanciii

Chanel East West Flap


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Chanel Classic Quilted Maxi Double Flap Caviar can take a lotsa load. 

GoPro Fusion with case,  mounted on GoPro Shorty Tripod. 
Pandora bracelet with personalized charms. 
EZ Link card. 
Phonesuit Apple devices powerbank. 
Gucci sunglasses with case. 
Citrine Mala. 
iPhone X with Apple Original Leather Case in Seasonal Fuchsia. 
GoPro Remo Bluetooth Voice Remote. 
Apple Watch 42MM 1st Batch Milanese Loop. 
Chanel CC Twofold Wallet in Gold. 

All nicely fitted inside while still have few extra bits for more [emoji4].


----------



## sadhunni

B


----------



## sadhunni

Small business affinity


----------



## Bee-licious

nuf said:


> My large o-case today. I use them for my laptop and they can fit also other essentials. Love them.


Loving the O case especially in this color and chevron print! Hoping to add one of these into my collection in the future!


----------



## Ciciminx

M/L  Necessities with room to spare


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

Ciciminx said:


> M/L  Necessities with room to spare


Your tiny chanel vanity case is everything! I've never seen one like it. Can i ask when and where you purchased it? Beautiful


----------



## renee_nyc

Sunglasses, a makeup pouch, mirror, wallet and keys in my reissue 226.

I love my wallet but looking to downsize it so if anyone has any recos for a wallet that would fit vertically would love to see them.

Also I took the bag tag that I got from a Chanel store years ago and made it into a key fob [emoji6]I put my keys in the spot that is meant for a lipstick.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

The Deauville at play. Loading my travel tools :

Chanel Classic O’Case Large Caviar Black Gold, passports inside. 
Chanel Reissue Long Wallet in Burgundy Gold. 
Citrine beads and Dzi Stones Mala. 
Kindle Oasis 1st Gen 6 Inch,  with black Kindle Leather Case. 
Victoria Beckham Oversized sunglasses.
Silk body scarf. 
Pandora “Always In My Heart” Edition Bangle,   with personalized Pandora Charms. 
Apple iPhone XS Max Gold. 
Apple Watch 42MM Series 1 Milanese Loop. 
Stella McCartney Falabella iPhone Case Metallic Gold. 
Phonesuit charger for Apple devices. 
GoPro Fusion,  with GoPro Fusion Case and GoPro 3Way Grip Arm Tripod. 
GoPro Remo Bluetooth Voice Remote.


----------



## BlueCherry

renee_nyc said:


> Sunglasses, a makeup pouch, mirror, wallet and keys in my reissue 226.
> 
> I love my wallet but looking to downsize it so if anyone has any recos for a wallet that would fit vertically would love to see them.
> 
> Also I took the bag tag that I got from a Chanel store years ago and made it into a key fob [emoji6]I put my keys in the spot that is meant for a lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4200401
> View attachment 4200402
> View attachment 4200403



These wallets fit vertically


----------



## amb100k

siriusblack44 said:


> My fav bag.
> View attachment 3518872



whats the slg above the key cles on the left?


----------



## gtoreb

Medium/large Flap
Contents:
LV Mini pochette 
LV Round Coin purse 
Chanel card holder 
Clinic Lipstick
LV Josphine Wallet insert card


----------



## Iamminda

gtoreb said:


> View attachment 4226793
> View attachment 4226794
> View attachment 4226795
> View attachment 4226796
> 
> Medium/large Flap
> Contents:
> LV Mini pochette
> LV Round Coin purse
> Chanel card holder
> Clinic Lipstick
> LV Josphine Wallet insert card



Hi gtoreb — you still have your gorgeous digital blue mp (me too!!  Lol).   Beautiful CCs as well .


----------



## gtoreb

Iamminda said:


> Hi gtoreb — you still have your gorgeous digital blue mp (me too!!  Lol).   Beautiful CCs as well .



Dear Lamminda, ya, I still have it. Only use it with M/L flap, blue mp goes striaght into the dustbag after use [emoji85]

Thank you for the compliments [emoji253]


----------



## OCMomof3

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Your tiny chanel vanity case is everything! I've never seen one like it. Can i ask when and where you purchased it? Beautiful


Me too!  What a fabulous piece!!!


----------



## sfmel

Guys I want to play too!  Just got my first (and second) Chanel bag and the one I use most is this new camera case which I just love because it’s so roomy and practical. 

I’m fascinated with this thread because it seems like everyone is so neat with all sorts of tiny little leather pouches inside their tiny bag. Personally I find that I work way too much for this (I’m a surgeon) so I thought I’d show you all an alternative way of using these bags!  

Here’s my little camera case— that little pouch from lululemon (you get one if you return stuff for store credit and they give you this little case)  that’s my wallet.  I like that I can put it in the back pocket of my scrubs or in the pocket of my running tights.  Stethoscope, ID, prescription pad, reading glasses (it will happen to you all someday maybe).  Then a see through old pouch for all the other crap (pens, lipstick).  And a giant wad of keys..





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I don’t have to place things in carefully.. there’s so much room and it is such an easy bag to get into!!  Phone goes in the outside pocket..


See how cute??


I love this bag!  Here it is the day it arrived in a gross hospital bathroom!


----------



## Kendie26

sfmel said:


> Guys I want to play too!  Just got my first (and second) Chanel bag and the one I use most is this new camera case which I just love because it’s so roomy and practical.
> 
> I’m fascinated with this thread because it seems like everyone is so neat with all sorts of tiny little leather pouches inside their tiny bag. Personally I find that I work way too much for this (I’m a surgeon) so I thought I’d show you all an alternative way of using these bags!
> 
> Here’s my little camera case— that little pouch from lululemon (you get one if you return stuff for store credit and they give you this little case)  that’s my wallet.  I like that I can put it in the back pocket of my scrubs or in the pocket of my running tights.  Stethoscope, ID, prescription pad, reading glasses (it will happen to you all someday maybe).  Then a see through old pouch for all the other crap (pens, lipstick).  And a giant wad of keys..
> View attachment 4249002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to place things in carefully.. there’s so much room and it is such an easy bag to get into!!  Phone goes in the outside pocket..
> View attachment 4249005
> 
> See how cute??
> View attachment 4249003
> 
> I love this bag!  Here it is the day it arrived in a gross hospital bathroom!


Awesome pics! Totally LOVE your reissue camera bag & it looks perfect on you & I am a Lululemon addict as well & also have 1 of their cute little pouches


----------



## springshop17

sfmel said:


> Guys I want to play too!  Just got my first (and second) Chanel bag and the one I use most is this new camera case which I just love because it’s so roomy and practical.
> 
> I’m fascinated with this thread because it seems like everyone is so neat with all sorts of tiny little leather pouches inside their tiny bag. Personally I find that I work way too much for this (I’m a surgeon) so I thought I’d show you all an alternative way of using these bags!
> 
> Here’s my little camera case— that little pouch from lululemon (you get one if you return stuff for store credit and they give you this little case)  that’s my wallet.  I like that I can put it in the back pocket of my scrubs or in the pocket of my running tights.  Stethoscope, ID, prescription pad, reading glasses (it will happen to you all someday maybe).  Then a see through old pouch for all the other crap (pens, lipstick).  And a giant wad of keys..
> View attachment 4249002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to place things in carefully.. there’s so much room and it is such an easy bag to get into!!  Phone goes in the outside pocket..
> View attachment 4249005
> 
> See how cute??
> View attachment 4249003
> 
> I love this bag!  Here it is the day it arrived in a gross hospital bathroom!


Looks great reissue camera bag! May I ask you if you don't mind which season and how much was your beautiful bag? Could you share style code? I would love to get one for myself Thank you!


----------



## amb100k

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4182173
> View attachment 4182174
> View attachment 4182175
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Quilted Maxi Double Flap Caviar can take a lotsa load.
> 
> GoPro Fusion with case,  mounted on GoPro Shorty Tripod.
> Pandora bracelet with personalized charms.
> EZ Link card.
> Phonesuit Apple devices powerbank.
> Gucci sunglasses with case.
> Citrine Mala.
> iPhone X with Apple Original Leather Case in Seasonal Fuchsia.
> GoPro Remo Bluetooth Voice Remote.
> Apple Watch 42MM 1st Batch Milanese Loop.
> Chanel CC Twofold Wallet in Gold.
> 
> All nicely fitted inside while still have few extra bits for more [emoji4].


oo i like your wallet can you show the layout of it?


----------



## ashin121

Got to leave the house quickly to run some errands without kids! I don't carry much in general. In my OM boy bag camel w/ RHW

Chanel o-key holder/pouch beige w/matte ghw
Chanel boy o-coin purse grey w/ aged ghw
Key fob
Chanel lip gloss
Phone (pixel 2)


----------



## tenyongie

dollymix27 said:


> What I'm currently carrying in my Small Boy Bag. I have my phone (used it to take the picture so I just featured another phone case), Card Holder, LV Cles + OrbitKey organizer, Tissues, Blotting Sheets, Hand Sanitizer, Mini Hand Cream, Mini Perfume, Lip Balm, Lipstick, Portable Charger, Earbuds, Listerine Cool Mints, Sanitizing Wipe, Deodorant Wipe, Stain Removing Wipe, Splenda, Crystal Light Pack, Safety Pin, Bandaids, Fruit To Go, Mini Bag with Q-Tips, Toothpicks and Tylenol.
> 
> View attachment 4174055
> View attachment 4174054
> View attachment 4174053
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


woah!!!! it's amazing you managed to squeeze all these in!!!!!


----------



## missconvy

ashin121 said:


> Got to leave the house quickly to run some errands without kids! I don't carry much in general. In my OM boy bag camel w/ RHW
> 
> Chanel o-key holder/pouch beige w/matte ghw
> Chanel boy o-coin purse grey w/ aged ghw
> Key fob
> Chanel lip gloss
> Phone (pixel 2)
> 
> View attachment 4255583



Your camellia pattern is so pretty!


----------



## ashin121

missconvy said:


> Your camellia pattern is so pretty!


Thank you!!!!  Its from 2013.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Hand sanitizer wipes and hand cream above all else LOL! This is vintage jumbo.

My lip gloss, Chapstick, and a few additional items are in the LV pouch. The pouch keeps the small things nice and centralized.


----------



## katlina

sfmel said:


> Guys I want to play too!  Just got my first (and second) Chanel bag and the one I use most is this new camera case which I just love because it’s so roomy and practical.
> 
> I’m fascinated with this thread because it seems like everyone is so neat with all sorts of tiny little leather pouches inside their tiny bag. Personally I find that I work way too much for this (I’m a surgeon) so I thought I’d show you all an alternative way of using these bags!
> 
> Here’s my little camera case— that little pouch from lululemon (you get one if you return stuff for store credit and they give you this little case)  that’s my wallet.  I like that I can put it in the back pocket of my scrubs or in the pocket of my running tights.  Stethoscope, ID, prescription pad, reading glasses (it will happen to you all someday maybe).  Then a see through old pouch for all the other crap (pens, lipstick).  And a giant wad of keys..
> View attachment 4249002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to place things in carefully.. there’s so much room and it is such an easy bag to get into!!  Phone goes in the outside pocket..
> View attachment 4249005
> 
> See how cute??
> View attachment 4249003
> 
> I love this bag!  Here it is the day it arrived in a gross hospital bathroom!



totally off topic but DAMN GIRL THOSE LEGS!!!!! O_O


----------



## PunjabiStyle

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4171429
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Chanel "after season" finds...the metallic hues are so striking and the chunky chain is actually a nice change from the usual cc leather chains


Omg I love your Chanel. It’s so unique


----------



## PunjabiStyle

tolliv said:


> Here are a few items in my Reissue today. I was trying to fit my essentials in the PVC Flap, then moved on to the mini. So there are a few other items still in my bag. I ended up passing on the PVC.
> 
> View attachment 4023019
> View attachment 4023020
> View attachment 4023021
> View attachment 4023023
> View attachment 4023025


Your bags are definitely goals. Plus the metallic green card holder is just


----------



## tolliv

PunjabiStyle said:


> Your bags are definitely goals. Plus the metallic green card holder is just



Thank you! I’m using the card case in my bag now.


----------



## PunjabiStyle

tolliv said:


> Thank you! I’m using the card case in my bag now.


Do you have any recommendations for handbags. I’m just about ready to start my collection, but I’m not sure which handbags to buy. The brands I’m currently looking at are: Chanel, Dior, LV, and Gucci.


----------



## Lexgal

My Gabriel today.


----------



## tolliv

PunjabiStyle said:


> Do you have any recommendations for handbags. I’m just about ready to start my collection, but I’m not sure which handbags to buy. The brands I’m currently looking at are: Chanel, Dior, LV, and Gucci.



Sorry this is sooo late. I need to do better. 

If you can afford Chanel, I would get that first (if you like the style). The classic and reissue will be around forever. And they keep raising the prices. 

Then, I would recommend LV because they seem to appreciate and have price increases all of the time. 

Dior (I do not own one but if you like their styles, go for it) and Gucci, you wither like it or you don’t. I have not been a fan for a very long time but they are making a comeback.


----------



## turbotaz

Lilleput said:


> I am excited to be posting on this thread! ❤️
> 
> I have the small bucket bag and it’s amazing how much can fit into it and yet remain lightweight. As you can see from pics, all of that can fit into the bag. I was happily surprised. For comparison, I carry the same items on my other go-to bag, the LV speedy B (also pictured).


I have been looking at the bag, it would be my first Chanel, do you love it? Please tell me all you can


----------



## thkred

Love this thread cuz I was the little girl that always wanted to look in her mother's friends purses!  My coco handle.  Missing is the Iphone max and it's normally in the back section if I wasn't using to snap the pics!


----------



## Jtrautman89

Lexgal said:


> My Gabriel today.


What's the little vanity case you have??! Is it an SLG?! so cute!


----------



## Lexgal

Jtrautman89 said:


> What's the little vanity case you have??! Is it an SLG?! so cute!


It is a carry case for my j12. I use it for makeup. It is perfect for the Gabriel and my flap.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Can't live without my WOC nowadays!
What's inside:
Top zip: liners, bandaid
Inside: cards (in side slots), coin purse, lip balm, mini floss, hand sanitizer, eyeliner, tissues, phone, pad, car keys
Front zip: bills


----------



## foreverbagslove

From the other night and not much could fit in a mini. I recently got this eclipse coin purse and it works wonderfully for my small bags!!! 
Coin purse, car key, work badge and Chanel lip balm


----------



## The Cat

It’s not my bag , and it’s not today , but older pics I found on my iPad last week .


----------



## Zeremine

Been using my patent reissue 227 as a work bag lately. Love how much it holds!


----------



## Iana24

Tinagirl11 said:


> Can't live without my WOC nowadays!
> What's inside:
> Top zip: liners, bandaid
> Inside: cards (in side slots), coin purse, lip balm, mini floss, hand sanitizer, eyeliner, tissues, phone, pad, car keys
> Front zip: bills


Curious what is the name of the coin purse Bastia blue color? TIA


----------



## Neferpitou

Zeremine said:


> View attachment 4321665
> View attachment 4321664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using my patent reissue 227 as a work bag lately. Love how much it holds!



whoa is that a beeper??


----------



## Zeremine

Neferpitou said:


> whoa is that a beeper??



Yes! Our hospital is not the most communicationally savvy place


----------



## gordea3

Zeremine said:


> Yes! Our hospital is not the most communicationally savvy place



We used to joke that the only other people who use pagers are drug dealers, if they even do that anymore... ‍♀️ Twinsies on the Dior lippie, one of my faves and doesn’t need a mirror to apply. I must tell DH that I need a new work bag, I bet you look so chic with this! [emoji173]️


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Zeremine said:


> View attachment 4321665
> View attachment 4321664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using my patent reissue 227 as a work bag lately. Love how much it holds!




I thought the big laser sight looking thing in the middle was a gun at first! LOL


----------



## Zeremine

gordea3 said:


> We used to joke that the only other people who use pagers are drug dealers, if they even do that anymore... ‍♀️ Twinsies on the Dior lippie, one of my faves and doesn’t need a mirror to apply. I must tell DH that I need a new work bag, I bet you look so chic with this! [emoji173]️



Well, we are drug dealers of a different flavor That is hilarious though. And yes! Dior lippies are fabulous. Back when there were only 3 colors I had 1 each for the 3 bags I used the most, but now there are so many colors that I still haven’t gone through all of them!




BagsNBaguettes said:


> I thought the big laser sight looking thing in the middle was a gun at first! LOL



It’s a panoptic ophthalmoscope. Great for looking at optic nerves when you don’t have time to fiddle around with the basic model on the walls in the ED!


----------



## MHLee

In my bag today:


----------



## porbulerias




----------



## Majootje

Quick snap during lunch!


----------



## nlcampa

It's a minimalist kind of day with CHANEL. LV mc card holder, Dior lipstick, compact, and lotion (necessity with these dry winters)


----------



## Vivica

Nanciii said:


> Chanel East West Flap
> View attachment 4178490
> View attachment 4178491
> View attachment 4178492


Hey. I am new here, from Vienna/ Austria. ))) 
Do you carry your ID Card with  you in yohr bag??? You NEVER should do that, because if your bag gets stolen you can't do anything about it but if it gets stolen and you have your ID Card, first you have to tell your Chanel Store that your bag got stolen and they will let all the shops that sell used bags know that the bag with that specific number got stolen and is yours.


----------



## springshop17

MHLee said:


> In my bag today:
> 
> View attachment 4323596


Beautiful!  How do you like and use your Kirigami set mostly? I've been debating to purchase one for myself or not...


----------



## MHLee

springshop17 said:


> Beautiful!  How do you like and use your Kirigami set mostly? I've been debating to purchase one for myself or not...



Thank you! I use the set a lot, it's holding up great and the sizes work so well. I feel like the price was definitely worth it because I use them often! I've been waiting for them to release a more neutral colored leather set I saw in the forums here too.


----------



## MissAdhd

My black medium flap moonlighting as a work bag today


----------



## springshop17

MHLee said:


> Thank you! I use the set a lot, it's holding up great and the sizes work so well. I feel like the price was definitely worth it because I use them often! I've been waiting for them to release a more neutral colored leather set I saw in the forums here too.


Thank you for your response! That's great to hear you use them often and they're holding up great. I think it is worth the price too if you use 3 of them often. I'm not sure how I would use for the largest one and still debating if should purchase or not.....I love Chanel SLG for their design, but LV's cannot beat for long term durability for sure


----------



## MHLee

springshop17 said:


> Thank you for your response! That's great to hear you use them often and they're holding up great. I think it is worth the price too if you use 3 of them often. I'm not sure how I would use for the largest one and still debating if should purchase or not.....I love Chanel SLG for their design, but LV's cannot beat for long term durability for sure



Chanel SLGs are beautiful, just beautiful... I use the LV ones more now because I feel less bad about being super rough with them and tossing them everywhere! I don't use the large one as much, but I have been putting makeup inside it lately to protect the inside of my Chanels a bit more—so it's slowly making its way into my daily rounds.


----------



## StefaniJoy

In my handbag today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## minababe

StefaniJoy said:


> In my handbag today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381382



love that Little ysl pouch. is it a keyholder? I Need that


----------



## StefaniJoy

minababe said:


> love that Little ysl pouch. is it a keyholder? I Need that



Hi, thank you! Yes, it’s a key pouch and I love it so much! I purchased through the Neiman Marcus website.  It’s still available. Go get I! [emoji3]


----------



## StefaniJoy

In my 18C Iridescent Mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bags_4_life

StefaniJoy said:


> In my 18C Iridescent Mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388952


Gorgeous, (and that rock is phenomenal! And love the nails!)


----------



## StefaniJoy

Bags_4_life said:


> Gorgeous, (and that rock is phenomenal! And love the nails!)



Thank you so much! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## julsdallas




----------



## valeri

StefaniJoy said:


> In my 18C Iridescent Mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388952


Just seen your ysl pouch. Went to order it right after


----------



## StefaniJoy

valeri said:


> Just seen your ysl pouch. Went to order it right after



So happy for you! I love mine so much! The leather is very durable.  It’s a fun little statement piece. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Aminaria

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


It was really funny!


----------



## Jtrautman89

ashin121 said:


> Got to leave the house quickly to run some errands without kids! I don't carry much in general. In my OM boy bag camel w/ RHW
> 
> Chanel o-key holder/pouch beige w/matte ghw
> Chanel boy o-coin purse grey w/ aged ghw
> Key fob
> Chanel lip gloss
> Phone (pixel 2)
> 
> View attachment 4255583


What’s that little pouch with the key ring???


----------



## ashin121

Jtrautman89 said:


> What’s that little pouch with the key ring???


It's an o-key chain pouch (that's what it says on the tag) from 2013. I use it to put my car fob key and coins or cc


----------



## sbuxaddict

Road trip today. Essentials always include my LV TP19, 6 key holder, and sunnies!


----------



## ipekkeles

in my 226: 

prada 6 key holder with home keys
lv pochette cles with some meds
chanel classic zipped key holder with my car key and cards/cash
tissues
maxi pads
random paint bursh my daughter gave me to keep
chocolates from a birthday party pinata
dior sunglasses
receipts in the front pocket


----------



## PurpleRabbit




----------



## lem0n

Lexgal said:


> My Gabriel today.


What is that square leather case, I’ve never seen that before!


----------



## Jolie15

StefaniJoy said:


> In my 18C Iridescent Mini today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388952


The mini can fit more than what you had in there that day?


----------



## blondiekinz

Jolie15 said:


> The mini can fit more than what you had in there that day?


Some people don't want everything and the kitchen sink in their bags? I'm not sure why you commented this.


----------



## Jolie15

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4171430
> 
> 
> My dogs not going in my Chanel bag but he just happened to walk into the pic haha...the Chanel vintage jumbo classic flaps fit a good amount of stuff


What was inside the bear baggy?


----------



## Classy&Fab

Jolie15 said:


> The mini can fit more than what you had in there that day?





blondiekinz said:


> Some people don't want everything and the kitchen sink in their bags? I'm not sure why you commented this.



There is a question mark at the end of Jolie15's comment, so I believe s/he was asking a question ... i.e. "Can the mini fit more than what you had in there that day?" Just switching around the other of "can" and "the." Or at least that's the way I read it -- as a question vs. a statement. I've heard questions asked in that way before.


----------



## Jolie15

julsdallas said:


> View attachment 4390467


Is this the Deauville?  Interior looks gorgeous!


----------



## carrie8i8

nm


----------



## Mandy3399

I don’t carry a lot when I go groceries shopping


----------



## antschulina

I used my WOC yesterday to bring for dinner and then to a festival. It was so small and worry-free!
What was inside:
- Keys in 6 multiclés from LV
- YSL lipstick
- Charlotte tilbury lip pencil
- Mavala cuticle cream
- iPhone 6+
- Cash and cards


----------



## Sparklett22

Just the bare essentials...


----------



## APhiJill

Longchamp coin/bill pouch, Beats earbuds, Apple AirPods, hand sanitizer, kindle, lip balm, lipstick, Vineyard Vines whale key chain, iPhone, 2 Louis Vuitton key cles, Albuterol inhaler (asthmatic), highlighter, pen, lotion


----------



## Purrsey

Catch-all in a mini pochette and mini o case. Plus my mobile phone out of the screen. In a reissue mini.


----------



## megisme4

Running errands sans kiddos, so I actually get to bring my stuff along today


----------



## MahaM

Purrsey said:


> Catch-all in a mini pochette and mini o case. Plus my mobile phone out of the screen. In a reissue mini.


It's a good size.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

I wanted to feel worry free and carry light today too since I'm always carrying the sink..LOL..
Sorry I don't have a pic but in my WOC today I carried

LV key holder
Cards and Cash
lipstick
mini hand cream
Iphone 8

Love this thread, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mandy3399

What I carry on when I go shopping ❤️


----------



## Abba13

Vivica said:


> Hey. I am new here, from Vienna/ Austria. )))
> Do you carry your ID Card with  you in yohr bag??? You NEVER should do that, because if your bag gets stolen you can't do anything about it but if it gets stolen and you have your ID Card, first you have to tell your Chanel Store that your bag got stolen and they will let all the shops that sell used bags know that the bag with that specific number got stolen and is yours.


Wow.  Great heads up!  Thank you.


----------



## plue89

Taking my mini out for brunch today  just the basics really


----------



## Stratford

Tinagirl11 said:


> Can't live without my WOC nowadays!
> What's inside:
> Top zip: liners, bandaid
> Inside: cards (in side slots), coin purse, lip balm, mini floss, hand sanitizer, eyeliner, tissues, phone, pad, car keys
> Front zip: bills



Great idea using the little zipper on the top flap for bandaids! I am totally copying that idea.


----------



## mmajolica

It's my mom's birthday so I'm only packing the essentials for lunch and photos at the park. Not pictured: phone and the little pen I keep in the love letter compartment


----------



## Auvina15

All these things and my iPhone are able to fit nicely in the medium Vanity Case!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> All these things and my iPhone are able to fit nicely in the medium Vanity Case!
> 
> View attachment 4530349
> View attachment 4530350



Very beautiful — your bag and accessories.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Very beautiful — your bag and accessories.  Thanks for sharing


I was surprised this bag could fit the same amount as my reissue 226! It’s my current favorite bag as I can wear it over the shoulder, handheld or crossbody comfortably.


----------



## lau7031

[


----------



## TWNG

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4171429
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Chanel "after season" finds...the metallic hues are so striking and the chunky chain is actually a nice change from the usual cc leather chains


This bag is everything! Love it


----------



## Purrsey

Medium CF with minimal stuff.


----------



## IzzaGee

Just went to Paddy's Market for bargains. Got a nice dress for only A$20 and a case for my tablet! ♡

Can't wait to get a card case soon so I don't have my cards in a mess like this!


----------



## acquiredtaste

I’m so excited and grateful for my husband by gifting me my first ever Chanel piece. It’s an early gift but the day we went to the Chanel counter at Saks, there were only two left and I was very lucky. Here is what’s inside my Chanel Wallet on Chain.


----------



## BlueCherry

acquiredtaste said:


> I’m so excited and grateful for my husband by gifting me my first ever Chanel piece. It’s an early gift but the day we went to the Chanel counter at Saks, there were only two left and I was very lucky. Here is what’s inside my Chanel Wallet on Chain.



Congratulations it’s fits a lot  ... what’s the pot pourri thing?


----------



## acquiredtaste

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations it’s fits a lot  ... what’s the pot pourri thing?


Lol it’s what you spray into the toilet when you have to um go number 2?  I never leave home without it.


----------



## BlueCherry

acquiredtaste said:


> Lol it’s what you spray into the toilet when you have to um go number 2?  I never leave home without it.



LMAO....  pure gold


----------



## lvsam

mmajolica said:


> It's my mom's birthday so I'm only packing the essentials for lunch and photos at the park. Not pictured: phone and the little pen I keep in the love letter compartment
> View attachment 4526310


Do you love your lambskin? How is it holding up?


----------



## mmajolica

lvsam said:


> Do you love your lambskin? How is it holding up?


LOVE IT 110%. It's so beautiful and plush I can go on and on . As for wear, the lambskin is prone to superficial scratches but it's not a big deal because I can buff them out with a finger or the buffing cloth Chanel provides. Otherwise it doesn't have any issues. The leather is a little bit softer compared to it brand new (which felt a little bit tighter), but there's no structural change or change in quilt puffiness... it's just the material getting softer from actually using it. It's also developed a slight patina - not a colour change, but a sort of... sheen? feeling? that Chanel has said would develop over time, which makes me feel like it's giving a small layer of protection over the lamb. It's not noticeable at all unless you're looking for it specifically. I don't baby the bag, but I'm reasonably careful and gentle with it and it's totally fine. I still wouldn't recommend lambskin to people who get stressed out at the idea of their bag getting scratched, or doesn't like to do maintenance on their bags. I buff out the bag after each use just to make sure scratches don't settle in and become permanent. (Sorry for the rambling!)

(edit) I've attached a pic because I'm just so in love with it


----------



## missconvy

mmajolica said:


> LOVE IT 110%. It's so beautiful and plush I can go on and on . As for wear, the lambskin is prone to superficial scratches but it's not a big deal because I can buff them out with a finger or the buffing cloth Chanel provides. Otherwise it doesn't have any issues. The leather is a little bit softer compared to it brand new (which felt a little bit tighter), but there's no structural change or change in quilt puffiness... it's just the material getting softer from actually using it. It's also developed a slight patina - not a colour change, but a sort of... sheen? feeling? that Chanel has said would develop over time, which makes me feel like it's giving a small layer of protection over the lamb. It's not noticeable at all unless you're looking for it specifically. I don't baby the bag, but I'm reasonably careful and gentle with it and it's totally fine. I still wouldn't recommend lambskin to people who get stressed out at the idea of their bag getting scratched, or doesn't like to do maintenance on their bags. I buff out the bag after each use just to make sure scratches don't settle in and become permanent. (Sorry for the rambling!)
> 
> (edit) I've attached a pic because I'm just so in love with it
> View attachment 4571980



do you condition your bag? I have a lambskin wallet that is from 2012 I believe and it has the beautiful sheen on it you’re talking about and I don’t know if conditioning it will make that go away.


----------



## mmajolica

missconvy said:


> do you condition your bag? I have a lambskin wallet that is from 2012 I believe and it has the beautiful sheen on it you’re talking about and I don’t know if conditioning it will make that go away.


Nope! Chanel told me not to do anything to it, and from my experience with LV vachetta, I'm convinced leaving it alone is the best way to go. I have used conditioner on other bags though, but it's after they've become dry. So if your wallet looks fantastic as is, I would skip the conditioner (just in case).


----------



## lvsam

mmajolica said:


> LOVE IT 110%. It's so beautiful and plush I can go on and on . As for wear, the lambskin is prone to superficial scratches but it's not a big deal because I can buff them out with a finger or the buffing cloth Chanel provides. Otherwise it doesn't have any issues. The leather is a little bit softer compared to it brand new (which felt a little bit tighter), but there's no structural change or change in quilt puffiness... it's just the material getting softer from actually using it. It's also developed a slight patina - not a colour change, but a sort of... sheen? feeling? that Chanel has said would develop over time, which makes me feel like it's giving a small layer of protection over the lamb. It's not noticeable at all unless you're looking for it specifically. I don't baby the bag, but I'm reasonably careful and gentle with it and it's totally fine. I still wouldn't recommend lambskin to people who get stressed out at the idea of their bag getting scratched, or doesn't like to do maintenance on their bags. I buff out the bag after each use just to make sure scratches don't settle in and become permanent. (Sorry for the rambling!)
> 
> (edit) I've attached a pic because I'm just so in love with it
> View attachment 4571980


ITS BEAUTIFUL!! nothing compares the look of lambskin. I love it. you can keep rambling on and on. I will listen to it all day lol


----------



## Purrsey

View attachment 4573281



Can’t really tell from photo but still has a lot of room in my single flap jumbo. Probably can still pack a light lunch box inside [emoji14]


----------



## Happywifehappylife

mmajolica said:


> LOVE IT 110%. It's so beautiful and plush I can go on and on . As for wear, the lambskin is prone to superficial scratches but it's not a big deal because I can buff them out with a finger or the buffing cloth Chanel provides. Otherwise it doesn't have any issues. The leather is a little bit softer compared to it brand new (which felt a little bit tighter), but there's no structural change or change in quilt puffiness... it's just the material getting softer from actually using it. It's also developed a slight patina - not a colour change, but a sort of... sheen? feeling? that Chanel has said would develop over time, which makes me feel like it's giving a small layer of protection over the lamb. It's not noticeable at all unless you're looking for it specifically. I don't baby the bag, but I'm reasonably careful and gentle with it and it's totally fine. I still wouldn't recommend lambskin to people who get stressed out at the idea of their bag getting scratched, or doesn't like to do maintenance on their bags. I buff out the bag after each use just to make sure scratches don't settle in and become permanent. (Sorry for the rambling!)
> 
> (edit) I've attached a pic because I'm just so in love with it
> View attachment 4571980



wow looks fantastic. From wich series/ year is your Beauty ?


----------



## mmajolica

Happywifehappylife said:


> wow looks fantastic. From wich series/ year is your Beauty ?


Thank you!  It's a 28 series, got it August of this year!


----------



## Sparklett22

View attachment 4592263

	

		
			
		

		
	
 This little cutie packs a punch. She can hold so much. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4592263


----------



## ddebartolo

Totally obsessed with my 18C iridescent caviar medium flap! Wish I could capture the sparkle of this bag in photos...


----------



## cajhingle

just the essentials


----------



## addisonshopper

In my vintage ligne tote today.    This Chanel organizer takes up a lot of space along with my new iPad


----------



## Auvina15

All these stuffs and my cellphone fit perfectly in my Reissue 226!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> All these stuffs and my cellphone fit perfectly in my Reissue 226!
> View attachment 4600698
> View attachment 4600696



Lovely SLGs in your lovely Reissue .  You are lucky to score this adorable Mini Pochette (I adore little Vivienne and hope to get a little something with her when I go in next week).


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Lovely SLGs in your lovely Reissue .  You are lucky to score this adorable Mini Pochette (I adore little Vivienne and hope to get a little something with her when I go in next week).


Thank you so much, dearest IM! I really adore this Mini Pochette, love every single detail of it.  I hope you’ll score something of this fabulous design, my friend! Best of luck!


----------



## CCminlvoer

mmajolica said:


> LOVE IT 110%. It's so beautiful and plush I can go on and on . As for wear, the lambskin is prone to superficial scratches but it's not a big deal because I can buff them out with a finger or the buffing cloth Chanel provides. Otherwise it doesn't have any issues. The leather is a little bit softer compared to it brand new (which felt a little bit tighter), but there's no structural change or change in quilt puffiness... it's just the material getting softer from actually using it. It's also developed a slight patina - not a colour change, but a sort of... sheen? feeling? that Chanel has said would develop over time, which makes me feel like it's giving a small layer of protection over the lamb. It's not noticeable at all unless you're looking for it specifically. I don't baby the bag, but I'm reasonably careful and gentle with it and it's totally fine. I still wouldn't recommend lambskin to people who get stressed out at the idea of their bag getting scratched, or doesn't like to do maintenance on their bags. I buff out the bag after each use just to make sure scratches don't settle in and become permanent. (Sorry for the rambling!)
> 
> (edit) I've attached a pic because I'm just so in love with it
> View attachment 4571980


Hello, I am new to lambskin and had been seeking views on its care. I have a brand new mini and it’s been in the box only and while I wrapped the chains with felt and ensured it stayed on the top of the bag, I was sweating already when I see two dimples one on each side of the back. Hope you can see in the photo.  I can’t imagine it when I start holding it or using the bag. I don’t see indentations on a number of the lamb bags on the Chanel thread. Am thankful of course for such great things ! But will I be so lucky myself? 
How does one plump up such small dimples if it’s not too deep?


----------



## ilovemydog

My jumbo in black caviar leather


----------



## aurorashell

Black lambskin mini!





Fits my small Chanel wallet, pouch with house keys, tissue packet, overnight pad (sorry if tmi lol), long wide-toothed comb, JBL earpiece, retainers wrapped in tissue, small eyedrop bottle


----------



## pmburk

In the Business large camera bag with LV Zippy wallet, cosmetic pouch, 6-key holder. Also not pictured: Tom Ford glasses & case, Dior sunglasses & case, Altoids,  and my iPhone XS Max.


----------



## HandbagNerd

Auvina15 said:


> All these things and my iPhone are able to fit nicely in the medium Vanity Case!
> 
> View attachment 4530349
> View attachment 4530350


My SA said the vanity does not hold much, but boy was she wrong! You even got a long wallet in there. Vanity is definitely on my list now, for sure. TFS!


----------



## ririri

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


----------



## ririri

A lot of stuff for one small bag!


----------



## Dolly Garland




----------



## mmajolica

I went on a trip recently and brought my small Gabrielle as my main purse. Extremely impressed by how much it could hold! I was able to pack my compact camera as well as things like phone, passport, card holder (MIA in the first pic, but it's the pink thing in the second one), cash envelope, small toiletries/medical pouch, gloves, etc. etc. The long thin shape makes it really good for holding flat objects like notebooks and smartphones, and because of its soft sides you can just keep slotting more stuff in. I even used the built-in lanyard clip to hold my keys so they didn't get lost in the shuffle. The bag took a BEATING as well but the calf leather is very sturdy and only superficial scratches showed up (some of which worked themselves out over time). Super pleased with this little mighty mouse.


----------



## Malieash.N

Little but fit more than I expected.


----------



## Hikitten

Malieash.N said:


> Little but fit more than I expected.


I bought this bag too. Love how squishy it is. Does pack in quiet a bit. Can I send you a DM? I’m wondering if you have the same issue with yours as I do.


----------



## cajhingle

just the essentials in my O case


----------



## cwomack01

Diaper, pull-up, wipes, snacks, sippy cup, key holder, and makeup bag in my Timeless Tote


----------



## ltlin

cwomack01 said:


> Diaper, pull-up, wipes, snacks, sippy cup, key holder, and makeup bag in my Timeless Tote



Real life right here. Love it


----------



## Rxandbags

Using my Deauville to the fullest! The large tote with the straps and top handles has a nice added compartment inside


----------



## chanelcandy

Malieash.N said:


> Little but fit more than I expected.


is that this bag in black? https://www.chanel.com/au/fashion/p...-top-handle-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/ do you know if its a seasonal bag or always around? i love it and want to see if i can get it in europe later on this year


----------



## Malieash.N

chanelcandy said:


> is that this bag in black? https://www.chanel.com/au/fashion/p...-top-handle-grained-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/ do you know if its a seasonal bag or always around? i love it and want to see if i can get it in europe later on this year


Hi, yes it’s in black.  It’s the seasonal bag that only comes out last year but I still see this style in many colours at the boutique.  It’s not the BA in the link and It’s also smaller than the BA as well, I’m not sure what is this particular style called, sorry.


----------



## arliegirl

StefaniJoy said:


> In my handbag today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381382


What is the case under car keys? Love this!


----------



## samochi

Friday work bag. Not in picture is my peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## saltgirl01

Every day bag for the past week for work and travel. Old medium boy. Also fit my iPhone 7+.


----------



## cajhingle

going out with the basics


----------



## arliegirl

cwomack01 said:


> Diaper, pull-up, wipes, snacks, sippy cup, key holder, and makeup bag in my Timeless Tote


Hi,
I am eyeing this bag!! It's beautiful. Do you love it? Can you show more pics of it? TIA!


----------



## arliegirl

nlcampa said:


> It's a minimalist kind of day with CHANEL. LV mc card holder, Dior lipstick, compact, and lotion (necessity with these dry winters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355648


Beautiful! Which vintage bag is this? size? TIA!


----------



## bh4me

Carrying all this red yumminess  in my boy...


----------



## kimberlei17

Mick said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love this thread on the LV sub forum and hope it's ok to start one here.
> If it does not belong here, mods please move and accept my apologies....
> I am a very curious girl, and love to see what peeps carry with them in their bags.:shame: Just like how when I visit someone's home for the first time, I always make a pit stop in the bathroom, and try to get a peak at whatever else I pass on the way too.
> It's a great reference too before purchasing....see what you can fit.
> Please join in!
> I'm using my baby cabas right now....here's what's inside her....


----------



## kimberlei17




----------



## mmajolica

CCminlvoer said:


> Hello, I am new to lambskin and had been seeking views on its care. I have a brand new mini and it’s been in the box only and while I wrapped the chains with felt and ensured it stayed on the top of the bag, I was sweating already when I see two dimples one on each side of the back. Hope you can see in the photo.  I can’t imagine it when I start holding it or using the bag. I don’t see indentations on a number of the lamb bags on the Chanel thread. Am thankful of course for such great things ! But will I be so lucky myself?
> How does one plump up such small dimples if it’s not too deep?
> View attachment 4603397


Sorry for the super late reply! I must've missed the notification for your comment.  I don't know if you still want my input, but if you're sure there's nothing putting pressure on the bag, then it's possible it's a structural problem with these two quilts, or a characteristic of the leather itself. I have a couple of strange linear indentations on my bag in a place that nothing ever touches or puts pressure on, so it must be something going on with the bag itself. I personally would not mind having your bag since the dents are in the back. And the leather on your mini looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## Venessa84

Pic from a couple of weeks ago in my small Trendy CC 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LV capucines compact wallet
LV key pouch and 6 key holder 
Dior lipgloss
LV travel perfume
Dior card case
Go Rental bag hook


----------



## beaute-brune

Venessa84 said:


> Pic from a couple of weeks ago in my small Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713860
> 
> 
> LV capucines compact wallet
> LV key pouch and 6 key holder
> Dior lipgloss
> LV travel perfume
> Dior card case
> Go Rental bag hook


How do you like having a compact wallet, key pouch, key holder, and card case? I'm buying the prada key holder soon but I'm also itching for a larger wallet - but I also love card holders. Do you feel any of those are redundant? For reference, I own maybe 12 cards total and carry one ID and a few business/member cards.


----------



## russianchic

So I actually did a whole YouTube video on what fits/what I carry daily in my Chanel medium classic flap if anyone ever wanted to know how the size compares to other ones:


----------



## cncm

What I’ve been using for grocery runs and errands lately. Love my Diana flap!


----------



## cityivy

LV pouch (from Josephine wallet)
LV 4 key holder
Chanel card case
Tissues, mirror, lipgloss, mace, knife


----------



## hippo@alice

These are the essentials that I can carry in my mini Coco Top Handle. I‘m in love with the Mona Lisa’s smile pockets! ❤


----------



## FashionForwardChick

cityivy said:


> View attachment 4749151
> 
> LV pouch (from Josephine wallet)
> LV 4 key holder
> Chanel card case
> Tissues, mirror, lipgloss, mace, knife


girl NO ONE'S messing with your Chanel ;P


----------



## cityivy

FashionForwardChick said:


> girl NO ONE'S messing with your Chanel ;P


Haha bc of the knife and the mace?  Maybe I need to be packing heat also!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

cityivy said:


> Haha bc of the knife and the mace?  Maybe I need to be packing heat also!


exactly thehee


----------



## Jolie15

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4573281
> 
> View attachment 4573274
> 
> Can’t really tell from photo but still has a lot of room in my single flap jumbo. Probably can still pack a light lunch box inside [emoji14]



Where did you get those cute Hello Kitty cases from?!?!


----------



## raery

LV Toiletry 15, LV Card Holder 
LV Paul MM Notebook Cover (Using as a planner)
LV Travel Perfume 
Apple AirPods 
Car Keys


----------



## sammytheMUA

In my 20A CH


----------



## Jolie15

In my vintage Chanel lambskin backpack:

 - Gucci marmont case holder
- LV 6 key case holder
- Gucci coin purse
- Power bank


----------



## mrsblue

Not much, a cardholder, tissue, extra masks and a pad.


----------



## winks

such a lovely color @mrsblue


----------



## mrsblue

winks said:


> such a lovely color @mrsblue


Thank you, it’s one of my favorites.


----------



## bh4me

In my boy... wallet, pochette, and keys


----------



## winks

bh4me said:


> In my boy... wallet, pochette, and keys
> View attachment 4798797



from which year is this boy? beautiful color


----------



## bh4me

winks said:


> from which year is this boy? beautiful color


Thank you! It’s from the Cuba collection. 17c I think.


----------



## XCCX

bh4me said:


> In my boy... wallet, pochette, and keys
> View attachment 4798797



Stunning color combos!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

I don’t carry much!


----------



## Rxandbags

I’ll probably end up filling it up, but contents for today


----------



## A bottle of Red

raery said:


> View attachment 4781768
> 
> LV Toiletry 15, LV Card Holder
> LV Paul MM Notebook Cover (Using as a planner)
> LV Travel Perfume
> Apple AirPods
> Car Keys


Beautiful color bag


----------



## ElishaHK

It actually can fit more than my medium boy...


----------



## 7h5f921

Carrying my coco rain jumbo today - I love how much it carries!


----------



## cajhingle

bare essentials in this cutie


----------



## nashpoo

mommy bag


----------



## cajhingle

bumbag for the run
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4817000


----------



## xoTrisha

With my new-to-me dream bag & first Chanel! 
- Rectangular Mini in Black Caviar with GHW from the 20 series (Dec 2014)
- LV Zoe Empreinte wallet in Noir
- AirPods
- LV Monogram Key Pouch


----------



## princeali189

Our nieces 2nd birthday today and I decided to go light, I always love how much stuff this thing can hold. This is what’s in my medium nylon o case with gunmetal hardware:
Caviar GHW card case
Lip oil
Air pods
Hermes Citron Nior
iPhone XR (not pictured)


----------



## Saaski

xoTrisha said:


> View attachment 4817043
> 
> 
> With my new-to-me dream bag & first Chanel!
> - Rectangular Mini in Black Caviar with GHW from the 20 series (Dec 2014)
> - LV Zoe Empreinte wallet in Noir
> - AirPods
> - LV Monogram Key Pouch


Awesome job scoring a caviar mini!


----------



## DavidSmitis

I don't have a chanel bag. Only my wife has it.
She has a lot of unnecessary junk in there. Today I planted two tickets to Singapore there. I wonder how long it will take before she finds them ???


----------



## DavidSmitis

DavidSmitis said:


> I don't have a chanel bag. Only my wife has it.
> She has a lot of unnecessary junk in there. Today I planted two tickets to Singapore there. I wonder how long it will take before she finds them ???


Wife found tickets today while looking for her lipstick in a bag.


----------



## Venessa84

I didn’t realize how perfect the 19 bag is until I had it and put all of my daily stuff in it...


----------



## labellusting

Venessa84 said:


> I didn’t realize how perfect the 19 bag is until I had it and put all of my daily stuff in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825036


Omg! This beauty packs a ton!! Which size is this one?


----------



## Bagventures

Venessa84 said:


> I didn’t realize how perfect the 19 bag is until I had it and put all of my daily stuff in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825036



Did you use a shaper to fit all these in your 19 large? Incredible!


----------



## essiedub

DavidSmitis said:


> Wife found tickets today while looking for her lipstick in a bag.


Well when are you going? Vacation?


----------



## XCCX

ElishaHK said:


> It actually can fit more than my medium boy...
> View attachment 4815005


 Is this the mini coco handle?

I am planning to purchase a coco handle from 20K and a bit torn about sizes. I originally thought I want the small/medium mainly because of how it looks but after seeing videos I realized it might not be for me mainly because I plan to wear it as a shoulder bag and the bigger size has a long drop while the mini has the perfect drop for shoulder carry, I don’t carry much so capacity isn’t an issue. 
Since you own this (mini?) and the old medium boy could you do me a favor and do a comparison side to side? If the mini is comparable in size and strap drop to the old medium boy then I’ll definitely go for it instead of the small!


----------



## thkred

XCCX said:


> Is this the mini coco handle?
> 
> I am planning to purchase a coco handle from 20K and a bit torn about sizes. I originally thought I want the small/medium mainly because of how it looks but after seeing videos I realized it might not be for me mainly because I plan to wear it as a shoulder bag and the bigger size has a long drop while the mini has the perfect drop for shoulder carry, I don’t carry much so capacity isn’t an issue.
> Since you own this (mini?) and the old medium boy could you do me a favor and do a comparison side to side? If the mini is comparable in size and strap drop to the old medium boy then I’ll definitely go for it instead of the small!


that is the mini.  I have the small/medium and I really don't think the chain is longer to use as a crossbody.  I cannot crossbody the small/medium coco and I'm only 5'2".  I could but the handle would be stabbing me in the ribs...too high up


----------



## Venessa84

labellusting said:


> Omg! This beauty packs a ton!! Which size is this one?



It’s the large so the one in the middle. Similar in size to the jumbo but fits more.


----------



## Venessa84

Bagventures said:


> Did you use a shaper to fit all these in your 19 large? Incredible!



I thought I would need one but the bag is keeping its shape very well with all of my items in it.

Here’s a pic with it just hanging out completely full


----------



## ddebartolo

My So Black Reissue 225


----------



## CrazyCool01

cajhingle said:


> bare essentials in this cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816384
> View attachment 4816385


Absolutely love this bag  fits everything except phone


----------



## ms_daa

And of course, my phone... ✔️
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4839016


----------



## ms_daa

Weekend essentials...


----------



## bosslady

I am about to change bags so this is perfect timing for a little ‘what’s in my Chanel today’


----------



## HeartMyMJs

What’s in my Mini rectangular flap and Coco handle?


Mini rectangular


Coco handle


----------



## Iamminda

I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !


----------



## Bags_4_life

Iamminda said:


> I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !
> 
> View attachment 4868088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868089



I love so much in this pic! I have the same mini pochette and consider myself so lucky to own this rare masterpiece, it has such gorgeous features. I also love your new avatar, cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Bags_4_life said:


> I love so much in this pic! I have the same mini pochette and consider myself so lucky to own this rare masterpiece, it has such gorgeous features. I also love your new avatar, cute!


Thank you so much .  Yeah for twinning on the gorgeous MP. I absolutely love the look of this digital blue print — it is the ”gem”  of my SLG collection.  I also feel lucky for owning this MP (especially since I simply called the store after it was released and was able to reserve it and buy it just like that.) Thanks again


----------



## libracass

julsdallas said:


> View attachment 4390467


it's a year late but what's the name of that checkered pouch from Chanel?


----------



## bh4me

In my reissue 225... card holders, key holder, and car fob (+little things) holder. I love the reissue.


----------



## bh4me

Iamminda said:


> I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !
> 
> View attachment 4868088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868089


Love this reissue combo! Is that a vernis zcp? I forgot the color..Lol. I have the same one. It’s nice to see light colored vernis pop up


----------



## Iamminda

bh4me said:


> Love this reissue combo! Is that a vernis zcp? I forgot the color..Lol. I have the same one. It’s nice to see light colored vernis pop up



Thanks .  How fun you have the same rose ballerine vernis ZCP (it’s amazing I haven’t gotten color transfer on it yet ).  I love your reissue combo (the dark hardware with the patent/glazed ? leather) and your gorgeous Boy Coin Purse (I adore the look of the Boy. I had a CC coin purse before but it was a tad small for me, the dollar bills kept getting caught in the zipper).


----------



## bh4me

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . How fun you have the same rose ballerine vernis ZCP (it’s amazing I haven’t gotten color transfer on it yet ).  I love your reissue combo (the dark hardware with the patent/glazed ? leather) and your gorgeous Boy Coin Purse (I adore the look of the Boy. I had a CC coin purse before but it was a tad small for me, the dollar bills kept getting caught in the zipper).



Your RB ZCP looks good  It is a really pretty color but yeah... I only use mine in light interior or leather lined bags to avoid color transfer...lol. As for the reissue, it is in glazed leather. I know what you mean about the bills in the coin purse. I have to fold bills twice when using this type of Chanel slg. Years back, I went through a ridiculous phase of acquiring coin purses/card holders and use them mostly for small/mini bags. I'm glad that phase is over given how crazy the prices have gotten. It's now more fun to shop my collection.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !
> 
> View attachment 4868088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868089



You’re making we want a 227!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> You’re making we want a 227!



Thanks Venessa .  Even though it is similar size to your Jumbos, I can see you adding one to your super amazing collection


----------



## JoeyLouis

This 2.55 bag fits large diapers.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Inside my Jumbo, iPhone 11 Pro Max, lv mini pochette Bleu digital, lv Cerises round coin purse, chanel key holder, Chanel flap card holder as my wallet, camellia bag hook, umbrella, mask, hand gel.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !
> 
> View attachment 4868088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868089


Wow, the 227 actually can fit tons! Love love your LV SLGs collection. That mini pochette  and those 4 key pouches my goodness, What a fantastic collection... I’m drooling 
Have missed you, my dearest!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wow, the 227 actually can fit tons! Love love your LV SLGs collection. That mini pochette  and those 4 key pouches my goodness, What a fantastic collection... I’m drooling
> Have missed you, my dearest!



Thanks so much sweet Auvina .  Great to see you .  Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## essiedub

Iamminda said:


> I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !
> 
> View attachment 4868088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868089


That orange pen holder really stands out! Love it! Please share the maker/source? Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

essiedub said:


> That orange pen holder really stands out! Love it! Please share the maker/source? Thank you!


Hi. The pen holder is from Coach‘s collaboration with an artist named Keith Haring (2017) .  He did it in a few different colors and motifs — each came with a few colored pencils.


----------



## minami

My blue chevron coco handle in Small....it can fit my mini ipad


----------



## Katzilla

What’s in my bag today? Here they are...


----------



## starlitgrove

This was yesterday when we went out to celebrate hubby’s bday.


----------



## B4GBuff

Loving the Zoomoni insert. Slots for cards, earphones for my phone, cable for phone, chanel mini twist and spray coco mademoiselle, hand cream, lip balm, mask of course, and card holder (its an RF blocking one for my credit cards). Rest of cards (insurance, health, loyalty etc are in the zoomoni slots). Anyone else use inserts / organizers?? If so which brand? I have tried Zoomoni and Sooni bag in bag. Both are good quality. I have a Sooni in my med. Gabrielle.


----------



## jc3881

B4GBuff said:


> Loving the Zoomoni insert. Slots for cards, earphones for my phone, cable for phone, chanel mini twist and spray coco mademoiselle, hand cream, lip balm, mask of course, and card holder (its an RF blocking one for my credit cards). Rest of cards (insurance, health, loyalty etc are in the zoomoni slots). Anyone else use inserts / organizers?? If so which brand? I have tried Zoomoni and Sooni bag in bag. Both are good quality. I have a Sooni in my med. Gabrielle.
> 
> View attachment 4905055



I’ve been looking into bag organizers but was worried they would be too thick and reduce the amount of items I can put in my smaller bags. I am impressed by how much stuff can still fit in yours though! Do you mind sharing what size classic flap the Zoomoni pictured above is for? Also, once you insert the stuffed Zoomoni into your CF, is it a tight fit/do you feel like it stretches the bag a bit?


----------



## B4GBuff

jc3881 said:


> I’ve been looking into bag organizers but was worried they would be too thick and reduce the amount of items I can put in my smaller bags. I am impressed by how much stuff can still fit in yours though! Do you mind sharing what size classic flap the Zoomoni pictured above is for? Also, once you insert the stuffed Zoomoni into your CF, is it a tight fit/do you feel like it stretches the bag a bit?



I have the m/l and the zoomoni does not stretch it. Its snug but not tight. I made more room by getting rid of a larger wallet and stuffed my cards in the slots in the zoomoni (which incidentally are exactly credit/loyalty card size). Only my credit card / bank card and driving license are in the small card holder. So lots of leftover room for a mini twist and spray, lipstick, hand cream etc. Trying to go minimal and the insert helps with that.
Edit: oh and to add Zoomoni seems to be the only one putting the end slots for lipsticks... Sooni and Samorga dont have those.


----------



## jc3881

B4GBuff said:


> I have the m/l and the zoomoni does not stretch it. Its snug but not tight. I made more room by getting rid of a larger wallet and stuffed my cards in the slots in the zoomoni (which incidentally are exactly credit/loyalty card size). Only my credit card / bank card and driving license are in the small card holder. So lots of leftover room for a mini twist and spray, lipstick, hand cream etc. Trying to go minimal and the insert helps with that.
> Edit: oh and to add Zoomoni seems to be the only one putting the end slots for lipsticks... Sooni and Samorga dont have those.



Thank you for the insight - this was very helpful!!


----------



## Katzilla

Something new and Something old in my vintage square classic mini Chanel bag. 
This is My first Chanel bag . Still in fabulous condition , can’t believe she’s with me for over 25 years!!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Katzilla said:


> Something new and Something old in my vintage square classic mini Chanel bag.
> This is My first Chanel bag . Still in fabulous condition , can’t believe she’s with me for over 25 years!!!


 Here’s to the next 25, looks fabulous!


----------



## KRISDEE

Katzilla said:


> Something new and Something old in my vintage square classic mini Chanel bag.
> This is My first Chanel bag . Still in fabulous condition , can’t believe she’s with me for over 25 years!!!


Your bag look amazing. Do you take it to the store for upkeep? I have a 15 year old Chanel bag I am debating on sending to an outside source some people swear by.


----------



## bh4me

In my backpack...


----------



## ddebartolo

Lots of goodies can fit into my small Trendy CC!!!


----------



## fary

My favorite WOC from 20K, packed a bunch! 

Chanel card holder
Lippies
Mini hand saniter
Cards
Mask
Sunnies


----------



## ocbeachmommy

❤️


----------



## miumiu2046

fary said:


> My favorite WOC from 20K, packed a bunch!
> 
> Chanel card holder
> Lippies
> Mini hand saniter
> Cards
> Mask
> Sunnies


It's amazing how much the WOC actually fits!


----------



## fary

miumiu2046 said:


> It's amazing how much the WOC actually fits!



I know right, it's perfect to carry my daily essentials and it's so practical - grab and go kinda bag


----------



## gagabag

Travelling light today with bare necessities


----------



## OCMomof3

Iamminda said:


> I can carry all my daily essentials in my beloved 227 !
> 
> View attachment 4868088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868089


Don't you just LOVE the 227?!  It's such a perfect size and somehow more subtle for Chanel. I find it has the perfect amount of room. And that Mini Pochette! Gorgeous!


----------



## PerryPalomino

Heading out (to the bank, nowhere exciting) for the first time in who knows how long, so I decided to bring my favorite mini. I always feel self-conscious with my jumbos (I live in a very rural island) so the mini is a good sub.
I didn’t mean to bring the sharpie and the eraser along 
(Oh and my phone fits too)


----------



## Ricks Krispies

I travel light, so I only carry the necessities.

- Rag & Bone Nomad Sunglasses (w/ case)
- Boy de Chanel Lip Balm
- Chanel Card Holder


----------



## bergafer3

bosslady said:


> I am about to change bags so this is perfect timing for a little ‘what’s in my Chanel today’
> View attachment 4855421
> View attachment 4855423
> View attachment 4855424


I love your purse! What year and what style is it?


----------



## winnie0806

Hi ladies! I just got my first bag, a medium classic flap, last week, and I’m already thinking about my next purchase.  I really like the small classic flap wallet but I’m not sure if it’ll fit inside the medium classic flap. Does anyone own both and know whether it would fit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hlzpenguin

winnie0806 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my first bag, a medium classic flap, last week, and I’m already thinking about my next purchase.  I really like the small classic flap wallet but I’m not sure if it’ll fit inside the medium classic flap. Does anyone own both and know whether it would fit? Thanks in advance!





You mean like this? If so, I own both and it fits if I recall correctly (Sorry, I have been using the card holder for a while).


----------



## winnie0806

hlzpenguin said:


> View attachment 4968931
> 
> You mean like this? If so, I own both and it fits if I recall correctly (Sorry, I have been using the card holder for a while).


Yes, this one! Thank you so much!
Since you own both...how do the two compare? A friend recommended the classic card holder over this wallet. Do you find it practical in terms of what you can fit in it?


----------



## hlzpenguin

winnie0806 said:


> Yes, this one! Thank you so much!
> Since you own both...how do the two compare? A friend recommended the classic card holder over this wallet. Do you find it practical in terms of what you can fit in it?


I do think that the classic card holder is more practical and can fit in my smaller bags. If you are carrying mostly cards, the card holder is sufficient enough to hold quite some cards and even coins or dollar bills. I like how it has a back pocket as well.


----------



## BambiEyes

fary said:


> My favorite WOC from 20K, packed a bunch!
> 
> Chanel card holder
> Lippies
> Mini hand saniter
> Cards
> Mask
> Sunnies


Wow that’s amazing you manage to fit so much, do you find you bag bulges at all?


----------



## dotty8

bh4me said:


> In my backpack...
> View attachment 4916528
> 
> View attachment 4916530



I love the pink pieces


----------



## iced_cold_brew

t's a tight fit with my phone, but the LV wapity holds my airpods, hand sanitizer, and chapstick—so it's a must! I have slimmer wallets but the warmer weather is making me love all the multicolor accessories and I don't want to leave any out!


----------



## Eforteza0513

PerryPalomino said:


> Heading out (to the bank, nowhere exciting) for the first time in who knows how long, so I decided to bring my favorite mini. I always feel self-conscious with my jumbos (I live in a very rural island) so the mini is a good sub.
> I didn’t mean to bring the sharpie and the eraser along
> (Oh and my phone fits too)


That’s how I feel too about bringing out my Chanel lovies around in my town LOL, but I love it!


----------



## Eforteza0513

Rxandbags said:


> I’ll probably end up filling it up, but contents for today
> View attachment 4813756


Love the camellia pouch! What size is it?


----------



## Rxandbags

Eforteza0513 said:


> Love the camellia pouch! What size is it?


Thanks! It's considered the small (~8"x5") and it has an interior pocket with 3 card slots too


----------



## Eforteza0513

Rxandbags said:


> Thanks! It's considered the small (~8"x5") and it has an interior pocket with 3 card slots too


Can it be used like a makeup bag perhaps?


----------



## Rxandbags

Eforteza0513 said:


> Can it be used like a makeup bag perhaps?


I think so? It is a flat pouch but I put a few things a lipstick and little perfume and use it as a catch all


----------



## OCMomof3

Ricks Krispies said:


> I travel light, so I only carry the necessities.
> 
> - Rag & Bone Nomad Sunglasses (w/ case)
> - Boy de Chanel Lip Balm
> - Chanel Card Holder
> 
> View attachment 4962134


I LOVE your messenger bag!  What a great piece!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

OCMomof3 said:


> I LOVE your messenger bag!  What a great piece!



Thank you so much!
I waited 9 years to obtain this beauty!
Throughout the years i did see a few but just not in good condition.
I graduated high school back in 2012 and as soon as i heard the name of this bag “Back to School” i loved it even more. It’s my ultimate favorite Chanel bag of all time. 
I actually bought it back in January this year in impeccable condition with no flaws at all, the previous owner took extremely good care of it, its almost as if she barely used it. I recieved the dust bag, care booklet, and authenticity card too!


----------



## OCMomof3

Ricks Krispies said:


> Thank you so much!
> I waited 9 years to obtain this beauty!
> Throughout the years i did see a few but just not in good condition.
> I graduated high school back in 2012 and as soon as i heard the name of this bag “Back to School” i loved it even more. It’s my ultimate favorite Chanel bag of all time.
> I actually bought it back in January this year in impeccable condition with no flaws at all, the previous owner took extremely good care of it, its almost as if she barely used it. I recieved the dust bag, care booklet, and authenticity card too!


Thank you for sharing the backstory, that's so great! I have a 21 year old son who would LOVE this bag.  Enjoy your piece!


----------



## platanoparty

I am really enjoying my first medium classic flap! 21s Light Pink with the following contents.

Hand sanitizer
Pen
Cardholder
Keyholder
Handkerchief
Key touch tool in Mona Lisa pocket
Foldable ray-bans
Hair clips
Compact
Lip balm
Hand cream
IPhone X (used to take photo!)


----------



## Souzie

First time taking out a bag since the pandemic began. I usually just carry a card holder in my pocket.  Decided to use an oldie but goody...CC Elastic flap and it's contents:
- Gucci notebook
- Gucci planner
- Kobo e-reader
- Fendi sunnies
- BBW hand sanitizer, Eminence hand cleanser and face mask
- Chanel wallet and lip balm
- Ficcare hair clip and Prada tissue holder...


----------



## ashin121

In my old medium boy bag:
1 diaper
1/4 package of Kirkland baby wipes,
Zip lock bag full of kids masks
Mini o case : fob key, lipgloss, credit cards/license, hand sanitizer.
Samsung galaxy s10 plus (took photo with it)

Definitely not the typical "what's in your bag" haha.


----------



## jellycrumbs

Today in my reissue 2.55 WOC:
- LV key pouch
- Mini mirror
- Hand sanitizer
- Burt's Bees lip balm
- Cards (within the card slots of the bag)


----------



## annie9999

jellycrumbs said:


> Today in my reissue 2.55 WOC:
> - LV key pouch
> - Mini mirror
> - Hand sanitizer
> - Burt's Bees lip balm
> - Cards (within the card slots of the bag)


That’s really the perfect amount of things.


----------



## theclairebear

Inside my 21P small classic beauty today to run errands

17S iridescent card holder 
Vintage Marc Jacobs coin purse
Louis Vuitton Empreinte key-holder 
Tokidoki x Overwatch mini pouch
Lip balm!


----------



## missconvy

theclairebear said:


> Inside my 21P small classic beauty today to run errands
> 
> 17S iridescent card holder
> Vintage Marc Jacobs coin purse
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte key-holder
> Tokidoki x Overwatch mini pouch
> Lip balm!
> 
> View attachment 5050066
> View attachment 5050073


Love how the nails match


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

Today in my small trendy CC...

medium reissue o case
19 zip card holder
LV cles 
Coach round coin pouch
It’s gonna be a nice day


----------



## gagabag

Inside the small rectangular vanity 
- coin card holder
- pochette cles
- sanitizer 
- lippy
- eye drops
- plus my iphone (used to take the photo)


----------



## sbuxaddict

My vintage Chanel ft my favorite luxury beauty items and Chanel sunnies


----------



## mango107

My small 19 fits so much!! I have some hi-chew, hand sanitizer, cinnamoroll cream containers with mints and pills, weekly pills, tissue, LV small agenda, tatcha blotting sheets, lotion, deodorant, my melody pouch with pads/bandaids inside, airpods, lip glow, LV key pouch, and my wallet. I'm ready for anything!


----------



## pursekitten

My small 3 series vintage lambskin CF fits my essentials:

Chanel caviar cardholder 
Commes des Garçons wallet I use as a key pouch
Aritaum Poremaster Sebum Control stick
Sailor Moon x Colourpop ultra blotted lip (color Bun Head) 
Hand sanitizer
Jimmy Choo tortoise shell glasses
I've definitely been less precious with her these days, since any minor scuffs can easily be buffed out. She continues to delight and amaze!


----------



## ohhmyalia

fary said:


> My favorite WOC from 20K, packed a bunch!
> 
> Chanel card holder
> Lippies
> Mini hand saniter
> Cards
> Mask
> Sunnies


this is a very nice bag!


----------



## Purrsey

Lv pouch for catch-all
Chanel Mini o case - for all cards and extra cash)
Hermes Calvi - my coins and notes 
Airpod
Glasses
Tissue pack


----------



## missconvy

Purrsey said:


> Lv pouch for catch-all
> Chanel Mini o case - for all cards and extra cash)
> Hermes Calvi - my coins and notes
> Airpod
> Glasses
> Tissue pack


Jumbo?


----------



## Purrsey

missconvy said:


> Jumbo?


Oops yes forgot to mention so.


----------



## Purrsey

Only when I carry my Jumbo then i can slip in my LV PM agenda. Not a digital person when it comes to notes/calendar


----------



## Daisyslove

Anyone have this?  it’s so so cute! Heard this was rare but I’m not sure.


----------



## bergafer3

I probably don’t need to put the red pouch in too but I like it lol, I just got it. This is the mini urban spirit backpack in calfskin


----------



## Tuned83

In my bag today 
Wallet, key cles, tissues, my mask, daughter's mask, hand sanitizer, sunnies on a chain & phone (Samsung S9 - not pictured).


----------



## Cute2Chic

Here is what’s in my Old Medium Boy


----------



## graciewwing

Purrsey said:


> Only when I carry my Jumbo then i can slip in my LV PM agenda. Not a digital person when it comes to notes/calendar
> 
> View attachment 5128996
> View attachment 5128997


I have this same person (color and everything) and it’s just beautiful. Best light burgundy berry color


----------



## Raaz

Katzilla said:


> Something new and Something old in my vintage square classic mini Chanel bag.
> This is My first Chanel bag . Still in fabulous condition , can’t believe she’s with me for over 25 years!!!


Wow. It has held up so well and you have really looked after it.


----------



## Raaz

minami said:


> My blue chevron coco handle in Small....it can fit my mini ipad
> 
> View attachment 4896430


It is such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## GAN

Here sharing pic of my enchained boy new medium size when I brought it to my office yesterday. 
Actually I seldom used this as I find the weight can be heavy, after being lockdown for so long. Finally had a chance to dress up and carry my long forgotten baby out. A very edgy bag but I can store quite a number of essential stuff inside.

~ a small umbrella, cardholder, 1 lipstick, 1lipgloss, 1 compact, 1 pack tissue , my phone and a small drinking bottle. Amazing at how much it can hold but the weight was heavy on my shoulder after carrying for too long.


----------



## Raaz

GAN said:


> Here sharing pic of my enchained boy new medium size when I brought it to my office yesterday.
> Actually I seldom used this as I find the weight can be heavy, after being lockdown for so long. Finally had a chance to dress up and carry my long forgotten baby out. A very edgy bag but I can store quite a number of essential stuff inside.
> 
> ~ a small umbrella, cardholder, 1 lipstick, 1lipgloss, 1 compact, 1 pack tissue , my phone and a small drinking bottle. Amazing at how much it can hold but the weight was heavy on my shoulder after carrying for too long.


Wow…it holds a lot.


----------



## eno.livad

Here is what I usually put in my 2.55 (small size):
- Chanel cardholder​- Celine key pouch​- LV passport cover with IDs​- moisturizing lip or any other lipstick​- iPhone 11 Pro not pictured​


----------



## missconvy

eno.livad said:


> Here is what I usually put in my 2.55 (small size):
> - Chanel cardholder​- Celine key pouch​- LV passport cover with IDs​- moisturizing lip or any other lipstick​- iPhone 11 Pro not pictured​
> View attachment 5180207


Stunning.


----------



## eno.livad

missconvy said:


> Stunning.


Thank you  I’ve really carefully selected each of my SLGs as I’m in the process to buy consciously + don’t have an extended bank account anyway aahh


----------



## GAN

Carrying my 225 to work. A snap shot of what I put my stuff inside.

Mini umbrella (been raining at my end)
Cardholder, lip balm/lipstick, tissue pack, some cash in compartment and my phone, my house key at the tiny flap zippered compartment.


----------



## Farkvam

My early 1980s pre-hologram double flap with the quirky reverse CC (multiple authenticated by the way!). Fits everything I need 

Coach wallet, Tundra Leather key holder, YSL pocket mirror, Dior sunnies, lip balm, embroidered handkerchief (I'm old-fashioned), and Revlon Pink in the Afternoon lipstick, the shade Audrey Hepburn used in Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## missconvy

Farkvam said:


> My early 1980s pre-hologram double flap with the quirky reverse CC (multiple authenticated by the way!). Fits everything I need
> 
> Coach wallet, Tundra Leather key holder, YSL pocket mirror, Dior sunnies, lip balm, embroidered handkerchief (I'm old-fashioned), and Revlon Pink in the Afternoon lipstick, the shade Audrey Hepburn used in Breakfast at Tiffany's.
> 
> View attachment 5199160


Ooo please share what quirky reverse CC means


----------



## Farkvam

missconvy said:


> Ooo please share what quirky reverse CC means


The CC actually went both ways with this style in the 1980s. And on some other styles back then. I thought it was fake at first because that's a sign of a fake on newer bags, but when I called Gerry at Leather Surgeons, he said this style had the CC lock going in reverse as well as the usual way in those days. Plus two other authenticators said it's authentic, reverse CC and all! 
Apparently that's the way the CC stitching overlapped on the inside flap on the original 2.55s in the 50s and 60s as well! Interesting, huh?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Quick question.  For those with CF, do you use a regular sized wallet?  My LV adele wallet (very thin in my opinion) seems taking too much space on my medium CF.  I am thinking maybe i should use my cc holder instead.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Farkvam

Work_For_Purse said:


> Quick question.  For those with CF, do you use a regular sized wallet?  My LV adele wallet (very thin in my opinion) seems taking too much space on my medium CF.  I am thinking maybe i should use my cc holder instead.  Any thoughts?


I use a regular sized wallet (not a long wallet if that's what you mean) stood on end in the middle so it takes up less space. And then my mini pouch stood on end on the right, and key holder tucked with sunglasses on the left. 
Having said that, mine is a vintage version that is a tad (two cm) longer than the modern medium CF. It was a size and model they no longer make. But I think this scenario could work with the medium CF.


----------



## Farkvam

Work_For_Purse said:


> Quick question.  For those with CF, do you use a regular sized wallet?  My LV adele wallet (very thin in my opinion) seems taking too much space on my medium CF.  I am thinking maybe i should use my cc holder instead.  Any thoughts?


OK, I didn't realize the LV Adele was a long wallet it looks like. Never mind


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Farkvam said:


> OK, I didn't realize the LV Adele was a long wallet it looks like. Never mind



Thank you so much for letting me know.  Maybe i will try with my other wallets.


----------



## Bags_4_life

226 with flap cardholder as wallet, AirPods, mask & gel, car keys, lv felicie zip pouch as a catch all, purse hook, tote bag.


----------



## stylinchica

Bags_4_life said:


> 226 with flap cardholder as wallet, AirPods, mask & gel, car keys, lv felicie zip pouch as a catch all, purse hook, tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5236176


Love the bag hook!  Where did you find one?


----------



## Farkvam

Bags_4_life said:


> 226 with flap cardholder as wallet, AirPods, mask & gel, car keys, lv felicie zip pouch as a catch all, purse hook, tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5236176


I'm also curious about the purse hook...and the Coco Chanel tote! Do tell!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Farkvam said:


> I'm also curious about the purse hook...and the Coco Chanel tote! Do tell!





stylinchica said:


> Love the bag hook!  Where did you find one?



I think the purse hook is a vip gift, I bought a few on eBay when they were reasonably priced but they tend to be quite high these days. The tote is from the Chanel Mademoiselle Exhibition which was at the Saatchi Gallery here in London 6 years ago. More info here 
https://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/coco-chanel-mademoiselle-prive-exhibition it was gorgeous!


----------



## luvleeness

My downsized essentials these days in my mini coco handle: LV cles as card holder, Hermes Bastia for coins and bills, Maui jim sunglasses, Samsung s9 phone, car key, lip product, some sanitary items (tissue, mask, feminine pad, alcohol).


----------



## luvleeness

Bags_4_life said:


> 226 with flap cardholder as wallet, AirPods, mask & gel, car keys, lv felicie zip pouch as a catch all, purse hook, tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5236176


Love the reissue. I have the mini one. ♡ Been thinking about a purse hook. Would love to know as well. Thabks.   ♡♡♡


----------



## DustyRoseInc

Tuned83 said:


> In my bag today
> Wallet, key cles, tissues, my mask, daughter's mask, hand sanitizer, sunnies on a chain & phone (Samsung S9 - not pictured).
> View attachment 5154018


I like ur sunnies! What brand are they ?


----------



## Jing2021

Really want to get classic flap.


----------



## 0nline.closet

#wimb


----------



## Pursecake

Jing2021 said:


> Really want to get classic flap.



me too... a mini rectangle but they're hard to find in black


----------



## tpm1224

My work bag for the week:
Reissue 226
LV monogram zippy coin purse
LV monogram 6 ring key holder
LV Damier ebene mini pochette
Longchamp key pouch 
Chanel hand cream
Ray ban sunnies.


----------



## Strep2031

Finally carrying my Chanel GST after purchasing 8 months ago. This bag is so light and carries so much more than I anticipated, even with the Samorga bag organizers. Not included in the pic are two small store shopping bags, as well as my Iphone and a pack of 80 count Lysol wipes.


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Strep2031 said:


> Finally carrying my Chanel GST after purchasing 8 months ago. This bag is so light and carries so much more than I anticipated, even with the Samorga bag organizers. Not included in the pic are two small store shopping bags, as well as my Iphone and a pack of 80 count Lysol wipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260026


Where did you manage to find a GST ? Was it pre-loved?


----------



## Strep2031

DustyRoseInk said:


> Where did you manage to find a GST ? Was it pre-loved?


Fashionphile. Still had all of the protective stickers attached, hardware in perfect condition, and came with everything but the dust bag. I don’t the handbag was ever used.


----------



## tabby1997

Bags_4_life said:


> 226 with flap cardholder as wallet, AirPods, mask & gel, car keys, lv felicie zip pouch as a catch all, purse hook, tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5236176


Love the bag hanger - where did you buy it from, if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Strep2031 said:


> Fashionphile. Still had all of the protective stickers attached, hardware in perfect condition, and came with everything but the dust bag. I don’t the handbag was ever used.


You lucked out! I’ve been dying to get my hands on one! Enjoy ur beautiful bag!


----------



## Strep2031

DustyRoseInk said:


> You lucked out! I’ve been dying to get my hands on one! Enjoy ur beautiful bag!


Thank you


----------



## Bags_4_life

tabby1997 said:


> Love the bag hanger - where did you buy it from, if you don't mind me asking? x








						What's in your CHANEL bag today? Include pics!
					

Carrying my 225 to work. A snap shot of what I put my stuff inside.  Mini umbrella (been raining at my end) Cardholder, lip balm/lipstick, tissue pack, some cash in compartment and my phone, my house key at the tiny flap zippered compartment. :hbeat:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Tyler_JP

I think today is going to be a good day!


----------



## Imanaqvi1

Tyler_JP said:


> I think today is going to be a good day!
> View attachment 5290546


I have the same Prada sunglasses


----------



## AllthingsLV

Daisyslove said:


> Anyone have this?  it’s so so cute! Heard this was rare but I’m not sure.



That is so cute, what is it?  I love collecting rarely seen luxury items.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Just me and my new small/medium Chanel 19 from the 22P collection. 
I've never fallen for a red like I did for this little cutie .
She's carrying:

LV Cles (my car key likes to hide out in there)
LV Mini Pochette (she's my catch-all)
Chanel Le Boy Zippy (compact, but packs a punch)
YSL Pouch/Wallet (she multi-talented, holds my masks in one section and receipts in another)
Chanel mirror (gotta make sure I'm together at all times)
Gucci Eyeglass case (a girls gotta see)
Airpod Pros (never leave home without them)
BumBum hand cream (smells absolutely amazing)
BumBum hand sanitizer (safety FIRST)


----------



## Fixxi

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 5303455
> 
> Just me and my new small/medium Chanel 19 from the 22P collection.
> I've never fallen for a red like I did for this little cutie .
> She's carrying:
> 
> LV Cles (my car key likes to hide out in there)
> LV Mini Pochette (she's my catch-all)
> Chanel Le Boy Zippy (compact, but packs a punch)
> YSL Pouch/Wallet (she multi-talented, holds my masks in one section and receipts in another)
> Chanel mirror (gotta make sure I'm together at all times)
> Gucci Eyeglass case (a girls gotta see)
> Airpod Pros (never leave home without them)
> BumBum hand cream (smells absolutely amazing)
> BumBum hand sanitizer (safety FIRST)


Wow! The 19 is SO GORGEOUS. What season is the red boy wallet from?


----------



## AllthingsLV

Fixxi said:


> Wow! The 19 is SO GORGEOUS. What season is the red boy wallet from?




Hi, I’m not sure what season the Boy wallet is from, I purchased it from FASHIONPHILE about a year ago, maybe 18 months ago.  It was a great find, brand new, never used!!


----------



## ddebartolo

My 18k So Black Chevron Reissue 225 with my gorgeous bracelet

edit: I realized I posted this in the wrong thread lol meant to post it in Chanel’s in action thread!


----------



## 0Mary

Gorgeous! Would you say the color in this picture is an accurate description? I have seen so many pictures of the 22p red ranging from light to this darker color red!





AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 5303455
> 
> Just me and my new small/medium Chanel 19 from the 22P collection.
> I've never fallen for a red like I did for this little cutie .
> She's carrying:
> 
> LV Cles (my car key likes to hide out in there)
> LV Mini Pochette (she's my catch-all)
> Chanel Le Boy Zippy (compact, but packs a punch)
> YSL Pouch/Wallet (she multi-talented, holds my masks in one section and receipts in another)
> Chanel mirror (gotta make sure I'm together at all times)
> Gucci Eyeglass case (a girls gotta see)
> Airpod Pros (never leave home without them)
> BumBum hand cream (smells absolutely amazing)
> BumBum hand sanitizer (safety FIRST)


----------



## curatedbytori

One of my favorite form 21K matching my ring


----------



## Work_For_Purse

ddebartolo said:


> My 18k So Black Chevron Reissue 225 with my gorgeous bracelet
> 
> edit: I realized I posted this in the wrong thread lol meant to post it in Chanel’s in action thread!
> 
> View attachment 5305495


love that bracelet!


----------



## AllthingsLV

0Mary said:


> Gorgeous! Would you say the color in this picture is an accurate description? I have seen so many pictures of the 22p red ranging from light to this darker color red!



Hi, yeah it’s pretty spot on.  It is a darker red.  That’s how I fell in love with it.  I’ve never owned a red bag before & I normally don’t do color.  When the SA said she wanted to show it to me I actually told her not to waste her time.  I was looking for an everyday bag.  Who wears a red bag everyday?  ‍♀️…yup me, I do now.


----------



## mesh123

curatedbytori said:


> One of my favorite form 21K matching my ring


Beautiful


----------



## maektong

Just recently on my trip to Japan, I had purchased a beautiful Chanel Patent Leather Backpack. But sadly, it don't have the serial number or authenticity card. As you all know, you can never fake the Chanel Bag (Beautiful stitching, Crisp CC Logo, Great leather). According to my seller, the bag is more than 30 years old. But some of my friends are saying that it's fake but I know in my heart that it is real. 
Does any of you have any opinion about this bag?


----------



## Bags_4_life

maektong said:


> Just recently on my trip to Japan, I had purchased a beautiful Chanel Patent Leather Backpack. But sadly, it don't have the serial number or authenticity card. As you all know, you can never fake the Chanel Bag (Beautiful stitching, Crisp CC Logo, Great leather). According to my seller, the bag is more than 30 years old. But some of my friends are saying that it's fake but I know in my heart that it is real.
> Does any of you have any opinion about this bag?


There isn’t an Authenticator on the Chanel boards at present I believe and rules prevent individuals from giving opinions on authenticity. However, it’s well known that Japan has very strict laws against counterfeit products. Perhaps if you Google this, you can find out a bit more and that will set your mind at ease?


----------



## maektong

Bags_4_life said:


> There isn’t an Authenticator on the Chanel boards at present I believe and rules prevent individuals from giving opinions on authenticity. However, it’s well known that Japan has very strict laws against counterfeit products. Perhaps if you Google this, you can find out a bit more and that will set your mind at ease?


I tried everything. Google, Bing, Yahoo even image search engine. As you all know Chanel doesn't produce many patent leather backpack, it's very rare. I just want to know the name or model of this particular bag.


----------



## jc3881

maektong said:


> I tried everything. Google, Bing, Yahoo even image search engine. As you all know Chanel doesn't produce many patent leather backpack, it's very rare. I just want to know the name or model of this particular bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314358
> View attachment 5314358



If you’re just trying to figure out the name or model of this bag, there is a “Please identify this CHANEL” thread that might help!


----------



## Bags_4_life

maektong said:


> I tried everything. Google, Bing, Yahoo even image search engine. As you all know Chanel doesn't produce many patent leather backpack, it's very rare. I just want to know the name or model of this particular bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314358
> View attachment 5314358


I meant googling the anti counterfeit laws in Japan. They are incredibly strict about it and this might help you feel comfortable about the authenticity of your bag. I have bought a few items (including a patent Chanel flap!) from Japan and have always been happy with them.


----------



## msvickyy

Taking her out for valentine's weekend


----------



## missmary00

msvickyy said:


> Taking her out for valentine's weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325163


How has your blue card holder been holding up? Any colour transfer? I’m going to buy the blue Chanel medium flap wallet in boutique tomorrow but I’m worried about it looking dirty over time since it’s a light colour. All my current wallets are black


----------



## msvickyy

missmary00 said:


> How has your blue card holder been holding up? Any colour transfer? I’m going to buy the blue Chanel medium flap wallet in boutique tomorrow but I’m worried about it looking dirty over time since it’s a light colour. All my current wallets are black



Honestly I've only used it a handful of times when I use smaller bags. For now I haven't noticed any color transfers but then again it stays inside the my bag most of the time so I don't know if that is helpful.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

msvickyy said:


> Taking her out for valentine's weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325163



Wow you can fit all this in your CF?  is this Jumbo?


----------



## msvickyy

Work_For_Purse said:


> Wow you can fit all this in your CF?  is this Jumbo?



No, I have a medium. Everything except the card holder, the lv cles and tissue pack went into the small black pouch but I still had a good amount of space after everything was in the bag. My bf always says I'm good with packing and utilizing all my space so haha


----------



## Work_For_Purse

msvickyy said:


> No, I have a medium. Everything except the card holder, the lv cles and tissue pack went into the small black pouch but I still had a good amount of space after everything was in the bag. My bf always says I'm good with packing and utilizing all my space so haha



wow. That's impressive i can never put all that in my CF medium!


----------



## msvickyy

Work_For_Purse said:


> wow. That's impressive i can never put all that in my CF medium!


Haha thanks.


----------



## Grande Latte

xsouzie said:


> First time taking out a bag since the pandemic began. I usually just carry a card holder in my pocket.  Decided to use an oldie but goody...CC Elastic flap and it's contents:
> - Gucci notebook
> - Gucci planner
> - Kobo e-reader
> - Fendi sunnies
> - BBW hand sanitizer, Eminence hand cleanser and face mask
> - Chanel wallet and lip balm
> - Ficcare hair clip and Prada tissue holder...
> 
> View attachment 5034327
> 
> View attachment 5034328


I almost got this bag back in the days. It's Chanel gone hippie. Thanks for your photos!


----------



## xxkkli

card and lipstick. my mini coco cannot even fit my iphone12 but i hold it in my hand anyways.


----------



## GAN

Using my Deauville XS from 22C today to work. It can even hold my 13 inch laptop and misc stuff. Though my laptop will stand out but the handles is long enough for me to carry it. I also using samorga insert for my tote too.


----------



## eunicorn

Small CF with insert: this is what I usually carry, plus my AirPods. My phone will even fit if I Tetris my card holder vertical. I have an iPhone mini.


----------



## Fuzzy21

Here's my favourite Chanel 19 (small) and what's inside for my daily use
~ LV compact wallet
~ Mini-o-case 
~ Earbuds
~ Pack of kleenex tissue
~ Dior travel perfume
~ Coach card holder for my house keys and access card
~ Mini sanitiser
~ Reusable bag
~ Car key (not in picture)


----------



## shinesday

Fuzzy21 said:


> Here's my favourite Chanel 19 (small) and what's inside for my daily use
> ~ LV compact wallet
> ~ Mini-o-case
> ~ Earbuds
> ~ Pack of kleenex tissue
> ~ Dior travel perfume
> ~ Coach card holder for my house keys and access card
> ~ Mini sanitiser
> ~ Reusable bag
> ~ Car key (not in picture)
> 
> View attachment 5367415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367416


Like your 19 bag!


----------



## luxsal

Here is what I can fit in my Chanel 19 bag in caramel color (21K): 
LV 6 key holder 
LV key Cles 
Chanel Classic card holder 
A lipstick 
A compact
Hand cream 
Compact comb 
Inhaler
I may also be able to fit a hand sanitizer for longer trips like to the mall, etc.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Playing tetris with my mini today:
- Card holder
- Hand sanitizer 
- Hand cream
- Mint
- Pager
- iPhone 
- Lipstick
- Earphone


----------



## DrTr

I had fun filling my new small Boy bag with everything I need. In this photo:

LV card holder (will use my CC lambskin card holder instead of this one as it coordinates and is a bit thinner)
H Calvi for additional cards/cash
LV small Kirigami containing my AirPods Pro (could take them out of the LV case for more room)
Lip gloss (can’t see in the pic)
Iphone ProMax 13
Keys
small sundry box for Tylenol etc.

Even with everything I need it doesn’t push on or distort the bag. This Boy is small but mighty!

I have a thin felt organizer on the way and will wait to carry my little beauty until it is installed. HTH as people consider a small Boy Bag. Thanks to everyone that posts “what’s in my Chanel“ or in other CC or other house’s bags. It’s really helpful especially if we can’t try on a bag before purchases.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I managed to take it all with me in a WOC ☺️


----------



## DrTr

Mad_la_mans said:


> I managed to take it all with me in a WOC ☺


Wow! you are a master packer!  Love your WOC


----------



## DrTr

Mad_la_mans said:


> I managed to take it all with me in a WOC ☺


@Mad_la_mans do you carry a phone in your WOC sometimes? How does it fit? TIA


----------



## Mad_la_mans

DrTr said:


> @Mad_la_mans do you carry a phone in your WOC sometimes? How does it fit? TIA


Yes I do, it fits perfectly, but I have to leave a wallet and a key pouch at home. Today I had a phone, keys, tissues, compact powder and lip gloss in my woc.


----------



## DrTr

Mad_la_mans said:


> Yes I do, it fits perfectly, but I have to leave a wallet and a key pouch at home. Today I had a phone, keys, tissues, compact powder and lip gloss in my woc.


Thanks so much!


----------



## B4GBuff

Not a whole lot....

2020 Seasonal bag black lamb medium cf with antique gold hardware and black interior

- Samorga Insert
- Chanel Top Zip card holder
- Chanel compact mirror
- Clipa Bag Hanger (antique gold)
- Travalo Coture Swarovski travel perfume atomizer in Dorado. Currently filled with Chanel CoCo Mademoiselle Intense Eau de Parfum (this atomizer is completely covered in tiny Swarovski crystals in black, gold, and copper colors and sparkles like anything!)
- My favorite pen
- Travel Size hand cream and lip Balm (they were from the air canada business class amenity kit LOL)
- Anti Fog wipe for sunnies or glasses
- my mobile (currently taking photo so it's not in the pic)




Close up of the Travalo atomizer as its beautiful! This pic is from the net (I had trouble trying to capture the sparkle)


----------

